#xubuntu 2007-04-02
<Murrlin> 'ello
<Jester45> Hello
<H264> Hi
<H264> kinda looks like Ubuntu (and others) are shorthanded as far as 56K modems go
<H264> I have a selection of 56K modems to choose from...
<H264> is anyone around?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<H264> heh
<H264> I just want somebody to hold my hand while I try stuff out
<H264> lol :P
<H264> hmm, this is an older 3Com modem
* H264 goes to their website looking for Linux drivers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto is probably a better resource.
<H264> hmm
<H264> 56K modem support in Linux sucks
<Jester45> becuase 56k modems suck
<H264> I know...
<H264> but I don't have a choice :(
<H264> bbl
<Syska> Hi, I have a snmp cable router, and it says in the manual that I can monitor via a snmp client ... my question is ... what program can i use to monitor it?
<Jester45> !snmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Naughtyboy> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<H264> can I install RPM packages on Xubuntu just like I would on red had?
<Jester45> kinda
<Jester45> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jester45> !alien
<H264> hmm
<H264> http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5610
<H264> how should I install it?
<Jester45> install alien? sudo apt-get install alien
<KurtKraut> In Xubuntu, I cannot record my voice thru the microphone but I can hear myself thru the speakers. In Gnome, I have no problem. Anyone can tell my how to make my mic recording work in Xubuntu ?
<H264> bbl
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info snmp
<ubotu> snmp: NET SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) Apps. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 891 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Syska: It's probably a useless feature.  Small networks can't make decent use of it, and there are better tools for monitoring large ones.
<FreeKFC_guy> im having trouble with mouse
<FreeKFC_guy> its working all crazy
<FreeKFC_guy> i move it to left it goes right
<FreeKFC_guy> 76 ppl but nobody wanna talk?
<wjoe2003> Has anybody tried to get their mediakeys working in xubuntu 6.10
<wjoe2003> I have a microsoft keyboard that worked in gnome, but I didn't know if it was possible to get it working in xfce
<brent> hey guys, I've popped in a xubuntu live cd and now I'm at the GDM and it's asking me for a username and password.  what do I do now?
<brent> this 7.04 beta, btw
<wjoe2003> not to say the obvious, but are you sure you didn't load from the hard drive?
<naughtyboy> mornin..
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> when is 7.04 due to release?
<ormiret> MaxFrames: April 19th according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<MaxFrames> :/ i'd changed the language of the session to italian and now it won't change back to us english
<MaxFrames> half of the menu items are now italia, half english... do i have to remove the italian language support to fix this?
<MaxFrames> i don't understand... i've removed the italian language support, i've set the default language to english, i've set the session language to english, and yet most of the menu items are still in italian :(
<MaxFrames> is it a bug?
<grazie> buon giorno MaxFrames. I dunno if it's a bug...have you searched launchpad?
<MaxFrames> sei italiano?
<grazie> no. sono inglese
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> i think the xfce menu file must be recreated?
<grazie> why?
<MaxFrames> it contains mixed language items
<MaxFrames> half italian half english
<grazie> that sounds like a definite bug!
<MaxFrames> changing the language to english did not restore it
<MaxFrames> what i did was this:
<MaxFrames> 1) add support for italian in the language support panel
<MaxFrames> 2) make italian the default language for new users
<MaxFrames> 3) make italian the current language for my current user
<MaxFrames> immediately, i noticed that not all the menu items and choices had been translated... some were still in english
<MaxFrames> so I changed back the default language to english, both for my current user and for new users
<MaxFrames> this reset most things to english, except for the xfce menu which still contains items in both languages
<ormiret> have you logged put and back in? (in case there is a cache that needs cleared)
<MaxFrames> yes, multiple times
<grazie> I think you should search launchpad for a bug that describes this...there may be a solution. If one is not already raised, report it yourself
<grazie> MaxFrames: are you using edgy 6.10?
<MaxFrames> is launchpad a bug reporting system=
<MaxFrames> ?
<grazie> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MaxFrames> grazie: yes
<grazie> how odd.
<MaxFrames> that i'm using 6.10? :P
<grazie> no. odd you've got that problem on edgy...should have been sorted by now
<MaxFrames> brb
<MaxFrames> re
<f0rmat> hello i have just installed xubuntu 6.06 but when i boot up after it reboots it stalls just before the login screen :S i have used the upgrade facility on the disk to update from the xubuntu release i had installed before.
<_grazie> f0rmat: you had this problem immediately after upgrading?
<MaxFrames> grazie: re my problem, i deleted the /.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml file and it was recreated, solving the mixed language problem
<grazie> MaxFrames: it was disk cache problem then
<MaxFrames> but i rebooted
<grazie> MaxFrames: seems to happen quite often on xfce. glad you sorted it
<f0rmat> erm i did have the problem imediatley after rebooting
<grazie> yeah but rebooting didn't clear the disk cache
<MaxFrames> bye
<grazie> bye
<f0rmat> i have had to boot into the live disk
<f0rmat> i have xubuntu 6.06 on disk
<grazie> f0rmat: so this is a fresh install that has never work correctly?
<f0rmat> no it is an upgrade from the previous lts release of xubuntu
<f0rmat> *LTS release
<grazie> so it worked fine before the upgrade?
<f0rmat> yes
<f0rmat> it just doesn't allow me to login now
<f0rmat> i get past the boot screen but that's it
<ormiret> f0rmat: can you get a text login with ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<grazie> do you get to the login screen?
<f0rmat> no
<f0rmat> not at all
<f0rmat> can't ctrl + alt + f1 or f3 f4 f5 etc
<grazie> f0rmat: ctrl+alt+f1
<f0rmat> nothing works
<ormiret> what about recovery mode?
<f0rmat> just light blue screen
<f0rmat> no recovery app on disk apparently
<f0rmat> it just says that there may be a way of using the live disk function to recover the install
<f0rmat> like the terminal L:S
<f0rmat> :S
<ormiret> there is a recovery mode from the boot menu - you might have to press escape to get the menu if xubuntu is your only OS
<f0rmat> it is not the only os and what should i do after going into recovery mode ?
<ormiret> reconfigure X would be the first thing I'd try.
<f0rmat> ok erm LOL how do i do that ?
<f0rmat> startx
<ormiret> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<f0rmat> thankyuo
<ormiret> I think...
<f0rmat> thankyou
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> ill go now Thankyou all :)
<grazie> f0rmat: just do 'lspci | grep -i vga' to check the video card in another console (alt+f2)
<f0rmat> oh
<f0rmat> okl
<f0rmat> thankyou
<f0rmat> bye
<ormiret> hope it works...
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> thanks
<f0rmat> see you later
<f0rmat> hello again
<f0rmat> i am using console irc at the moment
<f0rmat> couldn't get the x server to work
<grazie> f0rmat: did you do 'lspci | grep -i vga' ?
<f0rmat> erm
<f0rmat> :(
<f0rmat> for some reason the keyboard is wrong and the : thing won't come out properly
<f0rmat> erm
<grazie> f0rmat: just do 'lspci' and look for VGA in the output
<f0rmat> it just prints my graphic cards name on the screen
<f0rmat> the command before i mean
<grazie> which is?
<f0rmat> not lspci
<f0rmat> NVIDIA
<f0rmat> NVIDIA GEFORCE ******
<f0rmat> can't remembver the rest i keep having to switch workspaces
<grazie> that shouldn't be giving you any problems
<f0rmat> i dunno the ctrl + alt + f7 is just grey now
<grazie> f0rmat: ctrl+alt+f7 returns to the gui....but you're not running the gui
<f0rmat> Cern
<f0rmat> erm
<f0rmat> but it' grey with a mouse in the center
<f0rmat> and i can move the mouse
<f0rmat> just nothing else
<grazie> did you start X?
<f0rmat> i have had theis problem before and it was also upgrade related but in that one i downloaded the updates off the web directly thjs time i burnt the entire os to disk
<f0rmat> :S
<f0rmat> and yes i did
<f0rmat> it goes grey then redirects to f7
<grazie> looks like X is running with a bad config
<f0rmat> :
<f0rmat> oh
<f0rmat> where is the configs or how could i restart the Upgrade
<f0rmat> ?
<grazie> f0rmat: I'd boot the live cd....if X works ok on that copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try that on the hd installation
<crdlb> f0rmat, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<crdlb> you can run that from recovery mode
<f0rmat> oh
<f0rmat> :)
<grazie> f0rmat: you've already done that and failed
<f0rmat> wait  a moment :)
<crdlb> nm then :D
<f0rmat> it looks different than the code before
<f0rmat> it looks different than the code before
<f0rmat> different order
<crdlb> same thing though
<crdlb> f0rmat, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical
<crdlb> if you do that, it will make the config exactly as on the livecd
<grazie> .me that sounds good to me
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> what the
<f0rmat> :(
<f0rmat> it says xserver not installed
<crdlb> you typed "xserver-xorg" ?
<f0rmat> no
<crdlb> !test
<f0rmat> xserver.org
<ubotu> Failed.
<crdlb> yay :D
<f0rmat> :)
<crdlb> f0rmat, you need to type the command exactly as I posted it
<f0rmat> i did
<crdlb> you just said that you typed xserver.org
* grazie different
<f0rmat> and xserver-org
<crdlb> xserver-xorg
<f0rmat> oh
<f0rmat> :)
<crdlb> debian/ubuntu has odd package naming
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> yay
<f0rmat> it says overwritten
<f0rmat> erm ill reboot
<f0rmat> see you in a bit
<f0rmat> I am back but no xserver :(
<robinlinth>  guys, I am looking for support for a problem that i have a year now! Yes, a year. The problem is a very slow computer. Upon reinstall, it is snappy and fast, but after a few months it becomes slower and slower. My specs are not bad, so it's not that. Somebody suggested that it could be X. Okay, so, maybe it is X. Can anyone please help me with this problem? Specs: CPU: AMD Athlon 2800+, Videocard: ATI Radeon 9250, RAM: 512MB, HDD: Maxto
<robinlinth> r  80GB
<naughtyboy> robinlinth, : I'm not an expert in anyway..is till consider my self a n00b..but you got to be more specifik.... slow in what way...slw 3D or slow file transfer or slow booting.....be more specifik
<robinlinth> naughtyboy, everything's basically slow. from opening applications to opening a new tab.
<naughtyboy> ok....do you very long uptimes...with out rebooting e.t.c ..?
<robinlinth> nope, i reboot often.
<robinlinth> My parents don't want me draining the electricity.
<naughtyboy> OK....have you checked your memory usage...
<naughtyboy> in konsole type   free -m
<robinlinth>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<robinlinth> Mem:           503        478         25          0         33        248
<robinlinth> -/+ buffers/cache:        196        307
<robinlinth> Swap:         1474         21       1453
<naughtyboy> ok.....have u tried to disable servicec and startup scripts that you are not using...??
<robinlinth> Yes.
<robinlinth> By the way, I'm in GNOME
<naughtyboy> well...it seemse to me that you have something eating your memory and/or swap...since you don't much ram you are using you swap pretty much...and in time both swap and memory will bu ful....
<naughtyboy> I'm sorry that I can't give an exact answer...
<naughtyboy> have you considerd running a liter window manager mabye..
<naughtyboy> or changing you DE totally..
<robinlinth> GNOME is the only DE for me that feels right, and has all the features I need. Xfce doesn't have all those features, and I don't like KDE
<TheSheep> robinlinth: then use ubuntu not xubuntu
<robinlinth> I AM on Ubuntu, but i'm looking for support wherever i can, because i've been trying to solve this for months.
<TheSheep> robinlinth: do you know how to use top to see which processes use your cpu?
<robinlinth> TheSheep, Yes.
<robinlinth> TheSheep, please join #solveslowdown. Lots of people are trying to help me right now
<robinlinth> naughtyboy, please do too.
<delirus> Hello
<delirus> Does anyone know why Xubuntu (on a machine with two sound cards) would switch sound cards after every reboot?
<crimsun> because pci device enumeration is nondeterministic.
<delirus> And there's no way to pick a specific one?
<crimsun> for default? sure.
<delirus> nothing resembling alsaconf?
<crimsun> we don't ship alsaconf; it's broken.
<delirus> ah
<crimsun> see asoundconf(1) set-default-card  and/or use negative index masks
<delirus> ah-ha! much thanks 8)
<hyper_ch> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<R2J2> when i try to install xubuntu 6,10 live, it takes me to the partitionmanager but when i click next it freeze/not going forward, ive tested the cd and its ok. What could possible be wrong?
<somerville32> How much ram do you have?
<R2J2> somerville32: 512mb
<somerville32> R2J2, How are you trying to setup your partions?
<R2J2> somerville32: i tried both with automatic resize, and custom resizing/adding ex3 and a swap. But now when i tried to run the manager from the gnome panel it said my hardriver contained a error, that could be corrected from windows running chkdsk
<somerville32> Try the alternative cd?
<R2J2> somerville32: k i could try, strange tho cuz i shud have enough for system requirements
* somerville32 agrees.
<grazie> R2J2: freezes while running the partitioner from the installer don't seem that uncommon....I've seen it myself. You could maybe try setting up the partitions before starting the installatiion?
<null_> lspci lists 4 usb controllers, one which is USB 2.0.  how can I tell which of my USB devices are connected to it?
<null_> solution: cat /proc/bus/usb/
* hyper_ch needs professional help about a "home entertainment media server" :)
* maxamillion knows nothing of the sorts and would not be a good source for help :P
<hyper_ch> basically what I was thinking off today is that I get some computer with a video out and network it also
<hyper_ch> then I can plugin the tv at the computer
<hyper_ch> and then I rip all the DVD on the harddisks in there
<hyper_ch> so I that I won't need to use the dvd player anymore but can view whatever I want from the computer
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: mythTV?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: what does it do? *smile*
<maxamillion> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: the reason for this is that I lend my dvd to people and I don't keep track who got what and I'm quite missing a few dvds
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> oh ... that's no good
<hyper_ch> so I thought why not get some computer and have it hooked up with the tv and then just rip all the DVDs onto the harddisks
<hyper_ch> they don't cost much
<maxamillion> true ... very true
<hyper_ch> mythtv is like watching tv through the computer?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yes, but you can also stream saved video to the tv ... its like a linux tivo implementation with more flexabiltiy
<hyper_ch> I dno't know what tivo is
<maxamillion> oh ...
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: you know what a DVR is?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: nope...
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oh ... uhmmm... yeah, just read about MythTV, i think it will do what you want and a little more
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: or check out GeexBox (its a linux distro all its own)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: and what tv/graphic card is required?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: no clue ... never done it myself
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: they should have documentation on their site
<R2J2> it really doesnt work to set partitions to install xubuntu :( tried running chkdsk as it told me, also running the disk partitioner before starting the installation.. what more can i try?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: cool :) thx for the info
<maxamillion> R2J2: what version?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: anytime :)
<hyper_ch> R2J2: what system are you using? dapper? edgy? feisty? and what install? live/desktop? server? alternate?
<grazie> R2J2: the alternate cd does seem to be much more reliable
<R2J2> hyper_ch: 6.10 live
<grazie> R2J2: the minimal cd is also good if you've got fast connection
<hyper_ch> grazie: not on feisty :) the altnerate is still bugged with the partitioner I think
<R2J2> hm, k ill try alternate
<grazie> no we're edgy here
<hyper_ch> R2J2: did you do the "check cd for faults" at bootup?
<hyper_ch> for defects :)
<R2J2> hyper_ch: ye it was ok
<hyper_ch> R2J2: then try the alternate :)
<hyper_ch> the text based install means only not to have such fancy graphics as in the livecd :)
<hyper_ch> R2J2: but not that you need to enter commands yourself :)
<R2J2> yea well, just rly strange the it behave that way :( hehe
<grazie> R2J2: think it took me 3 tries to install xubuntu from the live cd on x86
<hyper_ch> well, for me the livecd always worked... but I know quite a few others who had troubles
* j1mc --> afk
<Naughtyboy> just going to try my sysinfo script once....hope you guys don't mind..
<Naughtyboy> os[Linux 2.6.20-13-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[2 x Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 170    @ 2.70GHz]  mem[Physical : 2026MB, 90.7% free]  disk[Total : 949.91GB, 48.30% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GT]  sound[] 
<Naughtyboy> yeaah...finaly..
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: please do that in #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<Naughtyboy> OK....sorry dude...won't happend again  ;=)
<maxamillion> no worries, just a friendly suggestion ;)
<Naughtyboy> yeah no problem..totally understand
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : starting to get my system sortet and konfigured as I want....got my networking/ network browsing working today...and linked in thunar....works great..
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: awesome!!! glad to hear it
<j1mc> maxamillion: i got samba with thunar/fusesmb set up this weekend.  it works ok, but it doesn't prompt me for passwords to more secured shares like kubuntu does.
<j1mc> . . . it just doesn't let me in to them.
<j1mc> do you think i'm missing something, or is the functionality just not there yet?
<posingaspopular> hey j1mc, how's tricks?
<maxamillion> j1mc: not sure, i actually had the same problems because i work in a completely windows based network and all our windows shares are secured and i couldn't ever get it to connect
<j1mc> posingaspopular: tricks?
<posingaspopular> j1mc, we really need to work on your lingo. tricks=business
<posingaspopular> how are things with you? etc.
<j1mc> maxamillion: i installed konqueror and nautilus to see if their network support would help me out.  (if could connect by them, but not by thunar, then i knew my prob was in my thunar / fusesmb setup).
<j1mc> konqueror handled the connections the best . . .   it would prompt for usernames/passwords where nautilus and thunar would just deny entry.
<j1mc> posingaspopular: i'm good.  :-)
<j1mc> just got back from lunch
<posingaspopular> j1mc, i just had my first meal of the day. now im reading 'man-computer symbiosis' by j.c.r. licklider
<j1mc> what's that about, posingaspopular?
<posingaspopular> ummm its an article that he wrote in the 40's or so about the future of computers, the internet etc. before any of it existed.
<j1mc> neato . . .
<posingaspopular> j1mc, hang on while i find the information.. http://news.com.com/Lickliders+vision+of+the+Digital+Age/2010-1012_3-6167919.html
<posingaspopular> thats where i found it
<j1mc> cool.  thx, posingaspopular
<slow-motion> hallo
<posingaspopular> there are x-rays on my computer desk...
<kalikiana> hwody
<kalikiana> *Howdy
<Howdy125> Howdy back
<kalikiana> 'did not feel like thinkin of a name'-syndrom, eh?
<Howdy125> I can join and say howdy at the same time.
<totalwormage> magical
<Howdy125> Not really
<skarpa> Hello! I've installed Xubuntu on my computer and exploring the configurations, I've changed the screen resolution to 800x600 pixels. I would like to change it back to 1024x768, but this resolution doesn't appear in the display configuration window. Does anybody know how I can do that?
<posingaspopular> hi, i just installed xubuntu feisty fawn beta and i cant seem to connect to the internet or figure out how. i tried sudo pppoeconf but that didnt work out too well
<slow-motion> n8
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> 'ello?
<posingaspopular> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> !welcome
<ubotu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<posingaspopular> #xubuntu-offtopic
<posingaspopular> opps
<spasticteapot> Anyone else using Fiesty Xubuntu yet?
<spasticteapot> It rules!
<kalikiana> s/opps/ops ;)
<spasticteapot> Faster, and GORGEOUS.
<posingaspopular> spasticteapot, yea i just installed it the other night
<spasticteapot> I swear....it's awesome!
<spasticteapot> Still can't click-drag-select on the desktop, though.
<posingaspopular> i wonder how kubuntu feisty will look
<posingaspopular> and feel
<spasticteapot> Eh.
<spasticteapot> KDE?
<spasticteapot> Sloow.
<kalikiana> spasticteapot, planned for xfce4.6 ;)
<spasticteapot> And kinda annoying.
<spasticteapot> ?
<posingaspopular> yea i like kde much more than gnome
<posingaspopular> im mostly new to xfce
<spasticteapot> kalikiana: Are you one of the devs?
<spasticteapot> posingaspopular: It rocks.
<spasticteapot> Very elegant - kinda like Mac OSX, which I used quite a bit.
<kalikiana> spasticteapot, Not quite, only testing and bug filing :)
<posingaspopular> it's pretty good, havent gotten to the net on feisty xubuntu yet, my modem hates linux
<spasticteapot> kalikiana: Well, thanks anyways!
<spasticteapot> posingaspopular: What's up with your modem?
<spasticteapot> Dial-up, I presume?
<posingaspopular> spasticteapot, no its dsl, it just hates linux or ubuntu, not sure which one it is
<spasticteapot> ?
<spasticteapot> Ethernet or USB connection?
<posingaspopular> it drops my connection to the internet all the time and is just weird
<posingaspopular> e-net
<kalikiana> I have a dsl modem which will freeze usb detection, too :/
<spasticteapot> kalikiana: What are the keys that allow me to tile my windows?
<spasticteapot> posingaspopular: That should'nt happen.
<spasticteapot> Try ifconfig.
<kalikiana> spasticteapot, alt+f6 and alt+f7 you mean?
<spasticteapot> ...that's probbably it.
<posingaspopular> spasticteapot, i did, i tried that and it didn't return anything in the terminal
<spasticteapot> That's a problem, then.
<posingaspopular> well no i tried 'sudo pppoconf' then i did 'pon dsl -provider' 'poff' 'plog' and 'ifconfig ppp0'
<spasticteapot> Oy vey.
<posingaspopular> and the last four commands didn't return anything
<posingaspopular> thats all i tried
<spasticteapot> posingaspopular: I'd try getting a modem with a built-in router.
<spasticteapot> They're standard issue over here.
<spasticteapot> You configure all the DSL stuff through a browser-based menu, and don't need to worry about any configuration on the actual PC.
<posingaspopular> spasticteapot, i have another router. gonna try to piggyback off the modem and see what happens. imj just waiting for my brother to come and help me out later this week
<spasticteapot> Not gonna work.
<spasticteapot> Some modems require config information and such from a PC. Others can send it themselves.
<spasticteapot> One of the reasons I like cable is that the modems act as gateways.
<posingaspopular> yea i really just want to get all my comptuers online
<spasticteapot> posingaspopular: Get a cheapo machine (P1 or even a 486 should do it) and have it act as a gateway for your system.
<posingaspopular> what do you mean by gateway?
<spasticteapot> Have the router connected to it, and make sure that all the settings are correct - run windows, if necessary.
<spasticteapot> It's the computer on the network that all the other computers connect through.
<spasticteapot> You'll need to set up Masquerade for IPtables postrouting...which is a huge pain in the kiester.
<spasticteapot> However, it's the best way to get internet on your network - I spent three weeks before I found out how to do it.
<spasticteapot> Plus, there are dozens of tutorials.
<posingaspopular> ahh see, i was just going to hack the systems to ninja the internet through the router i have
<posingaspopular> that i have to set up
<posingaspopular> i duno
<posingaspopular> this wouldn't be an issue
<spasticteapot> ?
<posingaspopular> but i REFUSE to run windows anywhere
<spasticteapot> I don't blame you.
<spasticteapot> The problem with your type of modem is that it needs to be connected directly to a computer - not to a router or switch.
<spasticteapot> Hence, one computer can share the internet with the others.
<spasticteapot> However, if that computer is not on 24/7, you're stuck. And it will slow it down a bit.
<posingaspopular> i'll figure something out
<spasticteapot> Well, the best solution is just to have a PC that's on 24/7 for the sole purpose of connecting to your modem - a Gateway.
<spasticteapot> I spent a few weeks on this exact problem.
<spasticteapot> As an added bonus, using a seperate PC as a gateway will let you also add a firewall to your system, which is dandy.
<posingaspopular> yea well the comp im on is always on. and its an xp machine, but i want to get rid of it for obvious reasons
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> Well, then I'd set up an old machine with Linux (no GUI) and configure it.
<posingaspopular> it would be alot easier if people would support linux
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<spasticteapot> Not enough money in it, though.
<posingaspopular> spasticteapot, yea im going to install server ubuntu on a box and use that
<posingaspopular> because i need a server for a project im working on
<spasticteapot> That'll do it.
<posingaspopular> need to get a stable connection though...
<spasticteapot> You can set up a combined gateway/firewall.
<spasticteapot> Or just get a new modem.
<spasticteapot> (I like option #2.)
<maxamillion> can also make it a router with GNU/Zebra ;)
<posingaspopular> spasticteapot, im going to have to pm you for real info in a few days, when i have all my stuff together
* maxamillion goes back to his BMR relations
<spasticteapot> Okay.
<spasticteapot> I spent three weeks setting up something identical to this - I'm no expert on Linux, but you managed to find the one thing I DO know how to do.
<posingaspopular> spasticteapot, ha, yea i love when that happens
<posingaspopular> i usually end up doing a !command in the support channels
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> Helo?
#xubuntu 2007-04-03
<Grey_Loki> Anyone here got a few moments to interpret a wine launch log?
<Grey_Loki> Trying to get an application to install, with no success. winecfg seems to be borked, too.
<Grey_Loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13365/ <The log.
<looping2> Grey_Loki: hello.
<looping2> Grey_Loki: I maybe have something for you
<Grey_Loki> looping2, it would be absolutely spiffing if you did.
<looping2> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html I used the script provided there and managed to install an app that wouldn't have launched before.
<looping2> give it a try and report. :)
<Grey_Loki> It works on .9.22?
<looping2> cyto@zombie:~$ wine --version
<looping2> wine-0.9.33
<Grey_Loki> looping2, i'm not sure it would work at all.
<looping2> it works for me.
<Grey_Loki> I've tried using wine to launch an app I know works, and it didn't go
<looping2> oh.
<looping2> therefore, I can't help you
<looping2> does your app launches and then freezes wine or something like that?
<Grey_Loki> No, it doesn't seem to run at all
<Grey_Loki> I mean, not even winecfg launches - it just kinda looks like it's gonna load the dialog box, and doesn't.
<looping2> are you trying to install your app or just run it?
<Grey_Loki> looping2, well, since nothing seems to run or install, both
<Grey_Loki> This particular app, i'm trying to install, but the app I used to test, i'm trying to get it to run.
<looping2> you should try the link I gave you. If it doesn't work, just delete the wine conf file and restore the old one (the script saves a backup of your configuration file)
<Grey_Loki> Hmm. Just tried launching winecfg again, got some disk activity like it launched, and ps aux | grep wine shows winecfg.exe running.
<looping2> was exactly the same for me before.
<Grey_Loki> Hrm. Somewhat bizarrely, the winecfg dialog box has just popped up :S
<Grey_Loki> Righto. Running that tool now - configuration only.
<Grey_Loki> looping2, it's creating the shortcuts, and throwing out a lot of libGL warnings.
<Grey_Loki> looping2, the configuration seems to have frozen.
<Grey_Loki> Alright, maybe it hadn't, then.
<Jester45> Hello
<kalikiana_> hi Jester45 :)
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> oops
<Jester45> you done with that?
<sigmamu188> me?
<crimsun> yes.
<Jester45> anyone here
<nonuda> i'm reconfiguring xserver on my old cpu, its hp vectra vl series 4, what vga card driver should i choose? can't find the spec of it in hp website..
<crdlb> nonuda, run: lspci|grep VGA
<nonuda> it said s3 inc. 86c764/765 (trio32/64/64 V+)
<crdlb> nonuda, then use "savage" iirc
<nonuda> btw, i have choose s3 drive in reconfiguring x, but when i start x it said "s3(0): no valid modes found"
<nonuda> ah..ok..i use savage now..brb
<nonuda> i have choose savage, but x said "no device detected"
<nonuda> crdlb??
<crdlb> nonuda, sorry I don't have any experience with that card
<nonuda> ah..ok
<nonuda> how do i setup my resolution? i see only default in display setting
<nonuda> in xfce desktop, how do i configurate my display?
<nonuda> tes
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> networkmanager how works under feisty ?
<VonFluffy> dude xubuntu is kool!
<nonuda_> in desktop setting, i can't see others resolution setting, i see only default, why? and i believe the default resolution is 480x640, i want to change it into 800x600
<VonFluffy> nonuda_: what screen you got mate
<nonuda_> old monitor, samsung samtron 14"
<nonuda_> btw, when i turn it on or rebooted, the splash screen looks horrible, it look like that on boot xubuntu use the high resoultion that samsung samtron can't hold
<VonFluffy> ok what you can do is edit the xorg.conf to default to 800x600
<VonFluffy> post it on pastebin.ca and show me and ill tell you how to edit if you want help
<nonuda_> ok..wait..its on another computer which have no internet connection
<nonuda_> what is the command for opening xorg.conf so i can edit and save it?
<nonuda_> sudo nano?
<VonFluffy> yeah nano or vi
<nonuda_> ok..i have open it, and it seems already 800x600, damn it still so big
<nonuda_> but the monitor section it said generic monitor
<nonuda_> how do i explore my system? can't find konquror or file manager,
<nonuda_> damn its hard, not easy like gnome or kde, hmmm
<VonFluffy> thunar
<nonuda_> thunar?
<VonFluffy> thats the file manager
<VonFluffy> its better than gnome's nautilus
<nonuda_> oh i see, ok try to find it
<VonFluffy> alt + f2  type thunar and press enter
<nonuda_> aha i found it, thunar file manager
<nonuda_> ok thanks..
<nonuda_> ok, does xubuntu already has smb isntalled?
<VonFluffy> no
<VonFluffy> unfortunately thunar has no smb support
<VonFluffy> so have to access usign 3rd party tool or xffm if you have it
<nonuda_> oh i see, not like kongueror..xffm? ok
<nonuda_> can i create a map network drive under windows networking without smb?
<TheSheep> nonuda_: no, but you can mount a samba network drive on your linux using fusesmb
<TheSheep> nonuda_: there is a howto in the forums
<nonuda_> ok..thanks guys
* the{Rajan} greets
<Grey_Loki> Any wine experts around?
<magic_ninja> whats up
<magic_ninja> no
<magic_ninja> try #winehq
<magic_ninja> but
<magic_ninja> we can try to help u
<Shafto> Does xubuntu use the same package management as standard ubuntu?
<Grey_Loki> Shafto, yep
<Grey_Loki> magic_ninja, i've been in conversation in #winehq - if they can't help, i'll ask again here :D
<Shafto> Grey_Loki: Can you simply change from running gnome to xfce?
<magic_ninja> Shafto: yes
<Shafto> magic_ninja: Talk me through it? :)
<Grey_Loki> sudo apt-get install xfce
<magic_ninja> Shafto: sudo apt-get install xfce
<Shafto> Grey_Loki: Ahh fair do :)
<Grey_Loki> ;)
<Grey_Loki> Then when you log in from the graphical prompt, change your default session from Gnome to XFCE.
<Shafto> Couldnt find package :(, Probably cause im on fesity :(
<Grey_Loki> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Grey_Loki> Aha, there we go :P
<Grey_Loki> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Shafto> Wil it keep all my files etc?
<Shafto> :D
<Shafto> Then is there a way i can get rid of gnome? sudo apt-get remove gnome or sommit?
<Shafto> Does Beryl run okay with XFCE?
<Grey_Loki> Shafto, yes to the files question, yes to the gnome question. It might be ubuntu-desktop, though - search the forums, I think there's a thread there.
<Grey_Loki> And I don't know about Beryl, but i'd guess not, since it's still in Alpha.
<Shafto> Ill stay on gnome then lol, i cant live without beryl
<Grey_Loki> Really?
<Grey_Loki> Hrm, nevermind :P
<esculapius> hi I have a problem
<esculapius> with the monitor
<kalikiana_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<esculapius> at the beginning my lcd was black  untill the login appeared
<esculapius> so that i wrote to the terminal
<esculapius> modifying xserver-xorg
<esculapius> and now it doesn't work anything more
<esculapius> how can I come back to the previous configuration
<esculapius> actually I am using another pc
<esculapius> and the one with xubuntu is in safe mode
<Grey_Loki> I think there's a dpkg command that reconfigures X - something like (duh) dpkg reconfigure xorg
<Grey_Loki> Just a sec, i'll get it
<Grey_Loki> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<esculapius> it is just what I did before the mess
<Grey_Loki> Hrm
<esculapius> probably i'm wrong in some passage
<esculapius> because I don't know exactly what to choose in each passage
<esculapius> can we do it togheter
<Grey_Loki> I'm afraid not - i'm just going AFK for a few hours. If you hang around here, i'm sure someone will chip in and help you out.
<esculapius> could you suggest anyone?
<esculapius> there is not anyone skilled with this?
<Grey_Loki> They'll just say something if they can help.
<esculapius> anyone can help me?
<Ind[y] > What are the bad points of enabling Universe?
<totalwormage> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<totalwormage> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<totalwormage> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<totalwormage> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<totalwormage> ## team.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<totalwormage> i think it's silly that that pastebin message is almost longer then my 'flood'
<hyper_ch> HIHO
<Grey_Loki> How can I find out the version of my graphics card's drivers?
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: if you use nvidia
<Grey_Loki> I'm using an Intel Extreme Graphics 2 chipset.
<Grey_Loki> I'm not entirely certain as to which model - the website i'm looking at doesn't seem to say.
<Grey_Loki> http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_video_IntelExtremeGraphics2&ppn=PB16M01001 Seems to be either an 855GM, or and 852GM.
<TheSheep> apt-cache policy  xserver-xorg-video-i810
<phix> xubuntu is craping out on me :(
<phix> the panel just died, when I choose to shutdown or restart system I am dropped back to GDM instead
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, sorry to be dense, but what does that command do?
<phix> is the new xubuntu out yet
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: displays you the version of your graphics card drivers
<TheSheep> !schedule | phix
<ubotu> phix: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<phix> also, I am getting crap speeds from xubuntu mirror, where can I get alternate mirrors from'/?
<phix> thnx
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, xserver-xorg-video-i810:  Installed: 1:1.6.5-0ubuntu3 means i'm running graphics card version 1.6.5?
<Grey_Loki> Erm - *graphics card drivers version
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: no, it means you're running drivers version 1.6.5
<TheSheep> yes
<Grey_Loki> Righto - thanks :D
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: note that linux drivers have their own numbering, differnet from the official windows drivers
<Grey_Loki> Since apt-get update/upgrade doesn't find anything, i'm guessing 1.6.5 is the latest version? Where would I find out? Synaptic, somewhere?
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, I see.
<Grey_Loki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grey_Loki> Arghle. Is there anything obvious in a Xubuntu laptop that could cause wine (a fresh installation) to not work?
<Grey_Loki> As in, winecfg can't even create /home/user/.wine
<j1mc> join #ubuntu-marketing
<j1mc> hehehe
<j1mc> i sometimes forget the slash . . . :-)
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: what does syslog say?
<Grey_Loki> hyper_ch, I have no idea :S
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: how about checking?
<Grey_Loki> Would you like me to pastebin the entire thing?
<Grey_Loki> I did check it, but I can't interpret what it means, for the most part.
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: no, no the whole thing
<hyper_ch> the last few lines... start winecfg again
<hyper_ch> then do   sudo tail -n100 /etc/logs/syslog > output.txt
<hyper_ch> sorry,   /var/log/syslog
<Grey_Loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13687/
<Grey_Loki> But since you're gone, I guess it doesn't matter.
<Grey_Loki> hyper_ch, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13687/
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: can't help you.... j1mc: you have an idea?
<Grey_Loki> hyper_ch, thanks anyways :)
<grazie> Grey_Loki: i think you're going to have to get a solution on the #winehq channel or by searching
<Grey_Loki> grazie, #winehq's solution was something to the tune of 'your system is screwy' :P
<Grey_Loki> What would you search for? I don't get any error messages to google, and the symptom is a bit vague.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: would a re-install be so bad?
<Grey_Loki> grazie, do you mean of wine, or of my entire system?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: the whole system
<Grey_Loki> I'm keeping it as an extreme last resort - it'd be a real PITA to do at the moment, because I don't even have anywhere to store my /home folder's data.
<grazie> Grey_Loki: maybe a lesson in the value of somewhere to backup? I'd guess it would take a lot less time than trying to fix this problem
<Grey_Loki> grazie, i'm currently out and about visiting family with nowt but this laptop, and a complete system reinstall seems a bit drastic for what could quite possibly be a very simple problem.
<gsuveg> networkmanager how works under feisty ?
<ar3ac> hi there
<ar3ac> is it planned to build a hwdb-client for xubuntu ?
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<aussieman_> hi xubutus should i intasll the xubuntu feisty or edgy on a hp nx7300 laptop?
<spasticteapot> Hmm...
<spasticteapot> I'd go with Feisty - worked well for me.
<aussieman_> no probs with the wifi?
<Mgccl> hello, I'm installing xububtu now, I don't know what to do in the mount point
<spasticteapot> None at all.
<aussieman_> well i might try it then
<aussieman_> ive done an ubyuntu fiesty install and added xubuntu and kubtubu and the wifi wont get going
<spasticteapot> Mgccl: If you're confused, re-size your partition and leave some free space, then go back and select "use largest continuous free space".
<aussieman_> ive been playing all day
<spasticteapot> aussieman_: Huh.
<spasticteapot> Xubuntu you can't add - it's a seperate distro.
<spasticteapot> You mean XFCE.
<aussieman_> i added xubuntu-desktop
<spasticteapot> I've actually been using iwconfig (console tex-tbased wifi configuration) instead of a GUI.
<aussieman_> yes so have i
<spasticteapot> Nothing worked under Edgy, so I learned the CLI.
<Mgccl> no, I already got a ext3 partition and I'm manually setting the partitions, I just want to know what is swap space so I know where should I put it
<aussieman_> ok well if nothing worked with edgyb ill try fesity
<aussieman_> so the xubuntu distro is significantly different to the ubuntu normal with xfce?
<spasticteapot> A bit. Different programs come with it.
<spasticteapot> I'd just try installing Xubuntu, and see how that works.
<spasticteapot> Also, go into "Network" under the System tab in the Applications launcher.
<aussieman_> ok no worries
<spasticteapot> Then, enter the assorted info.
<aussieman_> ok
<aussieman_> thanks
<spasticteapot> Or use iwconfig, which I like better.
<aussieman_> ill stay tuned here in the future
<spasticteapot> What wireless card do you have?
<aussieman_> broadcom
<aussieman_> i loaded the firmware ok
<aussieman_> Install fwcutter in synaptic Result: prompted to download firmware for bcm4311
<spasticteapot> fwcutter?
<aussieman_>  Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<aussieman_> i used fwcutter to get the fware
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<spasticteapot> I think you need drivers - tried a wrapper?
<aussieman_> hint here  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/98856
<ubotu> Malone bug 98856 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "wireless connection with fwcutter bcm4311 very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<aussieman_> na
<spasticteapot> Try ifconfig or iwconfig, and see what shows up.
<aussieman_> yes i know
<aussieman_> eth1:avah Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:73:18:79:93
<aussieman_>           inet addr:169.254.6.12  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<aussieman_>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<aussieman_>           Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000
<aussieman_>  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<aussieman_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<Grey_Loki_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<limbert65> Will we be able to upgrade easily from Xubuntu Edgy to Feisty?
<grazie> limbert65: many have done so already
<limbert65> What's the best way?  I was thinking of an Upgrade button in the Upgrade Manager, or something piece-of-cake like that.
<limbert65> I mean Update Manager
<limbert65> Sorry.
<grazie> limbert65: I'd rather update /etc/apt/sources.list with the feisty repos and then use aptitude, synaptic or apt-get to upgrade
<limbert65> Ok, thanks.
<Grey_Loki_> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki_> !libjack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<limbert65> Three questions regarding upgrading from Xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 (sorry if these are dumb questions):
<maxamillion> limbert65: fire away
<limbert65> 1)  Can I use the same procedure that would be used for Ubuntu? (http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html?
<limbert65> 2)  How will this affect things like my chosen theme, stuff in my taskbar, etc?  Is stuff likely to get messed up?
<limbert65> 3)  If I do this now, what happens when the final release of 7.04 comes out?  Will I just do a regular software update to get up to Release status?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: help :)
<maxamillion> 1) yes you can
<maxamillion> 2) it should keep all current configurations (it did for me)
<maxamillion> 3) yes, a regular software update will get you up to release status
<limbert65> Thanks for those answers.  Very quick and to the point.  :-)
<maxamillion> limbert65: with #1, just make sure you point the repositories to feisty :)
<limbert65> So, it sounds like this has been a painless upgrade for people?
<maxamillion> anytime ;)
<maxamillion> limbert65: yes, the only pain was the download time for the packages ;)
<hyper_ch> limbert65: I did a clean install but I have /home on a seperate partition
* maxamillion will be doing a clean install on his home machine later in the week for testing purposes but did an upgrade on his work machine and everything went flawlessly
<limbert65> And regarding pointing those repositories, does that have to be done even using the GUI method (gksu update-manager -c -d)?
<maxamillion> limbert65: do you have any non-repository installed applications?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: do you know how to remove an unresponding desklet from the taskbar?
<limbert65> I think the only thing I've installed not from the repositories is Mozilla Sunbird, but that's all self-contained in its own folder.;
<maxamillion> limbert65: i don't know about changing repos with the update manager ... i have been managing my packages from the command line for the better part of a decade and its a hard habbit to break, i edited my sources.list by hand
<Grey_Loki> Can a wine-expert take a look at this log, please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13727/
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oooo, that's no good ... and no, i can't say that i do
<maxamillion> limbert65: ok, then you should be fine
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: the weather desklet isn't working anymore... but I was able to add a new one that works fine... it's strange :)
<limbert65> fine meaning, shouldn't have to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list?  Or should I still edit that manually first?
<maxamillion> limbert65: i had a coulpe i installed from third party repositories and the upgrade yelled at me about unmet dependencies, but that took about 10 minutes to resolve
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: that is a little odd
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: even after reboot it stayed unresponsive...
<hyper_ch> limbert65: if you know how to edit the sources.list you could do it that way :)
<maxamillion> limbert65: the update-manager '-c' flag should do all that updating of the sources.list for you
<limbert65> And I would just replace every "edgy" with "feisty", basically?
<hyper_ch> limbert65: basically yes :)
<limbert65> Ok, one last one:  I have used EasyUbuntu to install some codecs and drivers and stuff.  Will that be a problem?
<hyper_ch> and then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> I don't know how EasyUbuntu works
<hyper_ch> this could break the system
<maxamillion> limbert65: yeah EasyUbuntu _might_ cause some problems ... kinda like Automatix
<hyper_ch> thats why I argue against using either one
* maxamillion notes that this is among the many reasons why he recommends neither be used
<hyper_ch> what they do can also be done manually.. takes a bit more time but you learn a lot more
<limbert65> Ok, might want to wait on it then.  When the full version comes out on the 19th, will an Upgrade button appear in the Update Manager, like it does in Ubuntu?
<limbert65> Or will the upgrade process be the same no matter when I decide to do it?
<hyper_ch> limbert65: it still may break your system because of easyubuntu
<limbert65> Hmm.
<hyper_ch> limbert65: what did you need EasyUbuntu for?
<maxamillion> limbert65: yeah, the upgrade process should be the same now as it will be on the release date
<limbert65> It was just a slick easy way of installing a bunch of codecs and drivers that I had previously installed manually, individually.  It worked perfectly.
<hyper_ch> limbert65: I did write myself a little install script that installs all the stuff I need...
<hyper_ch> limbert65: all I need to do it creating my sources.list, import the gpg keys
<hyper_ch> and then let the shell script do the work (except for skype and java which still require some user feedback)
<limbert65> I was under the impression that's all EasyUbuntu really was: a little script that found all the download sites and automated the process for you.
<hyper_ch> limbert65: as said, I don't know how easyubuntu works... automatix is likely to break your system in a dist-upgrade... but I can't tell for sure with EU
* maxamillion notes that the ubuntu devel team will be including an easy way to install all the media codec as an official meta-package in feisty
<maxamillion> codecs*
<limbert65> Ok, well thanks for all the good answers.  I will do a little more checking before diving in.
<limbert65> (Or at least back up all my stuff first)  ;-)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I use Seveas' repo for installing the codecs... I asked him whether it matters edgy/feisty and he said no and I didn't have any problem
<hyper_ch> limbert65: backups are always good :)
<hyper_ch> limbert65: do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<Seveas> hyper_ch, note that that only holds for w32codecs
<limbert65> no, I just did the default install.
<hyper_ch> Seveas: hmmm, ok, then the other codecs are from the feisty uni/multiverse repos :)
<maxamillion> limbert65: just burn your home dir to a cd or dvd for safety (that's what i do when i am worried about losing data()
<limbert65> I usually copy it to an external drive.
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: if one dvd is enough :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: its possible that aptitude installed the others automatically as "recommended" packages (if you use aptitude for package management)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: lol ... i don't have that much data ... normally a cd-r is more than enough space
<maxamillion> limbert65: that works as well
<hyper_ch> limbert65: I'd adivce to put /home on a sepearte partition.... maybe if the upgrade from edgy to feisty breaks and you have to reinstall everything... then you may want to make it seperate :)
<limbert65> I haven't done that before.  Do I just manually edit the partition table during the install and specify a /home partition as well as a / and swap?
<nekomancer> limbert65, you don't need to, unless you want /home to be in a different partition
<limbert65> that's what I mean:  if I want /home on a different partition.
<nekomancer> limbert65, that should work.  it isn't hard
* maxamillion re-installs way too often to bother with anything other than the default "click next to accept partition scheme" 
<maxamillion> and i'm reallllly lazy
<limbert65> Me too.
<nekomancer> bah
<limbert65> Not too much trouble to just copy my documents, then replace them after reinstall.
<nekomancer> it's easy
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: here's my sources and install script... makes re-install really quick:   http://phpfi.com/223027
<maxamillion> limbert65: i will say that nekomancer and hyper_ch are correct in saying that having the /home as a different partition is a good idea .... i'm just lazy
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: change those first two commands to aptitude so it all matches ;)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: but that's pretty slick, i like it
<nekomancer> hyper_ch, correct me if i am wrong, but don't you need an aptitude upadate before running all thoes aptitude fetches?
<nekomancer> and yes, thoes scripts are nice
<hyper_ch> limbert65: it's not really difficult... just make sure you select the correct partitions :)     "/" (root) should be about 10GB, "swap" about double of your ram and make the rest "/home"
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: yeah, you're right.. need to change that :)
<maxamillion> nekomancer: i think all the update does is updates the apt-cache which i believe both apt-get and aptitude reference
<nekomancer> add the nessary stuff to add that sources list to your file automaticly.  not too hard
<hyper_ch> nekomancer: well, it is important first to update the installed libs and then fetch the others :) it makes sense
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i think he was commenting on using apt-get instead of aptitude for the update
<nekomancer> hyper_ch, i aggree
<maxamillion> the fact that you were*
<hyper_ch> oh, yeah :) I need to change that
<maxamillion> ;)
<hyper_ch> as said, Java and Skype still need some user input, hence they are on top
<maxamillion> noooo!!!!! my netradio just died
* maxamillion slaps xmms
<hyper_ch> and I just put the stuff in there that I will install for sure :)
<nekomancer> http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/n/p/npl108/setup_script, changed some, is what i use to update a new install.
<hyper_ch> nekomancer: ok, I could auto-add the repos also :)
<hyper_ch> you use automatix? ^^
<nekomancer> my flash is touchy otherwise
<hyper_ch> what's blobwars?
<nekomancer> a game i got addicted to a while ago
<nekomancer> side scrolling shooter
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<hyper_ch> wesnot :)
<hyper_ch> I remember while I was still on linux I formatted my computer about every 6 months
<hyper_ch> and it took like 6-8h to reinstall all the software and stuff
<nekomancer> what do you do now?
<hyper_ch> running my script :)
<nekomancer> or did you mean still on windows?
<hyper_ch> on windows it took that long
<hyper_ch> here it goes way faster
<hyper_ch> install is done faster
<hyper_ch> and software isntall is done a lot faster either
<hyper_ch> and configs remain
<nekomancer> that they do.
<hyper_ch> and my mom uses Linux meanwhile too :)
<hyper_ch> but I installed her a kubuntu
<nekomancer> i'm thinking of copying my main config files, ie x.conff (something like that) onto a website and just wget them.
<nekomancer> kubuntu is nice.  xubuntu is better, but not as... flashy.
<nekomancer> or gui intuitive.
<hyper_ch> my mom likes it looking nice :)
<hyper_ch> for me I don't need all that fancy stuff
<nekomancer> moms are like that :P
<hyper_ch> I just need my background wallpaper changer :)
<maxamillion> i enjoy xfce's simplicity
<hyper_ch> (my mom never liked my messy bedroom)
<nekomancer> anyway, you all have have a good day
<hyper_ch> cya
<hyper_ch> "According to the Seattle Post-Intelligencer, a lawsuit alleges that Microsoft engaged in deceptive practices by letting PC makers promote hardware as 'Windows Vista Capable' even though they knew it could not run most of Vista's widely-promoted features. Microsoft responds by saying that the differences have been promoted with one of the most extensive marketing pushes in company history. 'In sum, Microsoft engaged in bait and switch --
<hyper_ch> assuring consumers they were purchasing Vista Capable machines when, in fact, they could obtain only a stripped-down operating system lacking the functionality and features that Microsoft advertised as Vista ... As a result, the suit said, people were buying machines that couldn't run the real Vista.'"
<Naughtyboy> hyper_ch, : really liked your script....think I'm gonna something similar....
<Naughtyboy> a question thou
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: also have a look at the one from nekomancer... he did auto-intergration of repos
<hyper_ch> and that question is?
<Naughtyboy> hyper_ch, : is it possiblem add files I want to remove/uninstall in the same script..?
<hyper_ch> sure
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> it's just a series of bash command
<hyper_ch> instead of 2install" use "remove"
<hyper_ch> e.g.   aptitude -y remove mozilla-thunderbird
<Naughtyboy> so basicly just add "aptitude remove gaim"  for an example
<hyper_ch> yes
<Naughtyboy> ook whats the -y for..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: you would be surprised at the power of bash scripts
<hyper_ch> that you don't have to enter "y"
<hyper_ch> you've installed something by the command line yet?
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: for remove you may even want to consider this:      aptitude -y --purge remove gaim
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: that will also delete any config files created by gaim
<hyper_ch> or am I wrong...
<hyper_ch> the man page says different...
<hyper_ch> ok, forget that about the "--purge"
<Naughtyboy> hyper_ch, : yeah sure i have installed in command line..and compiled to...but I usually use the "apt-get install/remove" command
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: normally when you install something or remove through the command line it will check dependencies and then display what operations will be done
<Naughtyboy> ok
<hyper_ch> and the "-y" switch just removes that final check where you still can abort
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: and the main difference between aptitude and apt-get ist that apitutde will also install the recommended packages while apt-get won't
<Naughtyboy> ok...I see....this idea I really like....gonna get to work with this..
<hyper_ch> (well, that's the main difference for me)
<Naughtyboy> ana OK..sp aptitude would be a better way..??
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: depends... I have enough disk-space and I just prefer to have it all :)
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: however if you want to isntall as little as necessary then you use apt-get
<Naughtyboy> yeah me to....got plenty of space...and just like you just want it to work...so I install everything it suggest
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: the beauty (and also curse) of linux is that YOU have CHOICES
<hyper_ch> sometimes it's hard to know what one wants :)
<Naughtyboy> yeah...well...no matter what it still me who is in commad of my system not anyone else....I choose what I want
<Naughtyboy> and thats the way I like it
<hyper_ch> that's good :)
<hyper_ch> well, if you dont' worry about diskspace and don't want to have the necessary-only things installed then use aptitude
<Naughtyboy> yeah I will....good demonstration off the difference, in the URL
<hyper_ch> yeah, psychocat has assembled quite some nice info
<Naughtyboy> pitty there's no support for automatix in Fiesty yet..
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: what do you need automatix for?
<Naughtyboy> well...I figured I would get an answer like that...hehe
<Naughtyboy> I just like the automated installtion and configuration
<hyper_ch> installation of what?
<Naughtyboy> eehh...hmm...well appz that I tel automatix to install...
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: like?
<Naughtyboy> and also the allt the plugins and stuff for firefox e.t.c
<hyper_ch> what plugins?
<Naughtyboy> yeah well..I get you our standpoint...and I can se why...but the fact still remins no matter waht you tell me ;=)) .. I like it and way it works...
<Naughtyboy> ;=))
<hyper_ch> why use something that may break the system?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: don't use automatix, it makes life easy short term but the headaches that will result in the long term are not worth it
<Naughtyboy> well...I used it before in on both 5.10 and 6.06 and both ubuntu and xubuntu ...and it hasn't broken anything for me yet....so tell me what can/will it break..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: did you upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<Naughtyboy> I'm not saying in any way that you are wrong....I'm n00b not the one to tell you what right or wrong...but I just don t understand why it so bad
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : no a clean install
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: ah, yeah ... as long as you keep with clean installs you will be fine
<Naughtyboy> always clean isntalls when change verison or distro or so...I just hate upgrades.....I don't trust it
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: fair enough
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: i trust debian upgrades .... starting to warm up to xubuntu upgrades, and i know a guy who has a feisty install that started as a 5.04 and he has just always upgraded since without any problems
<Naughtyboy> but tell me what or point me whree I can learn...wht is so bad with automatix...even with upgrades
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: it just seems to break things in upgrades
<Naughtyboy> aha OK...dependsies..??
<maxamillion> yup
<maxamillion> among other things, i don't exactly know what it does but weird things happen and after reading about so many problems with it on the forums and in mailing lists, i just kinda swore it off
<Naughtyboy> ok...
<Naughtyboy> well it has been treating me good before..and as a n00b it has helped me and keep my interst in linux going...having said that, currently I'm running xubuntu Fiesty a balybuild from 070326 ..and I have been installing everything amually and gotten everything to work..
<Naughtyboy> but I still would like to have things automated...just like script provided by hyper_ch  and nekomancer ...
<Naughtyboy> err dalybuild
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: I also used it in the beginning but dependencies aren't handled well and it broke things... hence I stay away from it (although I read in the forums that automatix2 has really improved)
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: you can easily write your own :)
<Naughtyboy> yeah...as I said befor I'll give a try for sure...
<Shaba1> Hello anyone home
<somerville32> Yup
<Shaba1> hello somerville32
<Shaba1> I do not have any specifice questions right now
<maxamillion> somerville32: j0
<Shaba1> since I am on the windows side of my laptop
<maxamillion> Shaba1: then just hang out and answer other's questions or stop by #xubuntu-offtopic for casual conversation :)
<Shaba1> but I would like to find out is there is a graphical ram usage applet for xubuntu
<Shaba1> things frezzed up every now and then
<Shaba1> and I would like to find out is it th 1800 mhz processor I have or do I need more ram
<maxamillion> Shaba1: there are a few, but one i really like (its not really "graphical") is called htop
<hyper_ch> htop?
<maxamillion> http://swooh.kicks-ass.org/~adam/berylGears.png <<--- on the left screen, the bottom right terminal window
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: its top, but sooo much better
<maxamillion> jeebus that is an old screenie ... i haven't run beryl in like 4 months
<maxamillion> maybe longer
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: interesting
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oh yeah ... i posted to debianadministration.org about it the day i found out it existed, its AWESOME
<hyper_ch> cool :)
<maxamillion> did you install it?
<hyper_ch> anyway, going to watch a movie and then I'm off to bed
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: you like?
<maxamillion> oh .. ok, ttyl
<hyper_ch> that's why I said interesting :)
<maxamillion> oh .. lol
<maxamillion> yeah, its great ... you can scroll up and down and kill processes with it, among ALOT of other things
<maxamillion> its extrememly interactive
<hyper_ch> can it remove zombies?
<maxamillion> i think it might be able to... never tried
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: http://htop.sourceforge.net/
<hyper_ch> I often get a zombie or two and don't know how to remove them from top :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yeah, htop should just let you highlight it and hit a key combo to get rid of it
<hyper_ch> :) maybe
<spasticteapot> Anyone here?
<hyper_ch> I'll see :)
<hyper_ch> spasticteapot: nop, we are not here :)
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> Any chance you could tell me a decent P2P program?
<hyper_ch> I use ktorrent
<spasticteapot> I kinda need to download a copy of a book I bought.
<hyper_ch> but that was intended for KDE
<maxamillion> !gtkgnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkgnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> what!!!!
<Lsi> !gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spasticteapot> Hmm..Bitttornado should do it.
<maxamillion> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<spasticteapot> I'm set.
<spasticteapot> Turns out there's a torrent!
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: for p2p gtk-gnutella is good, for torrents i like bittornado
<Shaba1> so where do I get that maxamillion
<maxamillion> Shaba1: you can use synaptic or aptitude or apt-get to install it from the repositories
<Shaba1> whats the name
<Shaba1> if I can remember it
<Shaba1> I probably will not get on xubuntu until tonight
<Shaba1> I use windows exclusively here at work
<spasticteapot> Freeloader works pretty well.
<maxamillion> Shaba1: gtk-gnutella
<Shaba1> freeloader
<Shaba1> is that not and offline web loader
<spasticteapot> ?
<spasticteapot> Bittorrent compatible.
<Shaba1> spasticteapot what??
<Shaba1> you are speaking in two word sentences
<spasticteapot> Freeloader is bittorrent compatible.
<spasticteapot> Works great with Xubuntu, it would appear.
<Shaba1> I think I got synaptice with the xubuntu install
<maxamillion> Shaba1: yes, you did
<Naughtyboy> guys...any1 knows wich the latest patch is for WoW ...??
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: heh ... uh, no
<Naughtyboy> ok..
<ChainedGX> anyone know how to get xfmedia to play mp3 and wmv?
<ChainedGX> also is it normal to get a blank screen until the xserver starts?
<maxamillion> ChainedGX: install the codecs maybe? ... i dunno, i don't bother with xfmedia it never works for me
<ChainedGX> ah...thanks
<maxamillion> brb
<ChainedGX> i guess i should have mentioned i have xubuntu on an old imac g3
<spasticteapot> Woah.
<spasticteapot> PowerPC, eh?
<spasticteapot> They used old ATI Rage cards, I think - Nvidia was pretty rare.
<ChainedGX> yup
<ChainedGX> xubuntu works great on it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xfmedia codec for mp3 playback : libxine-extracodecs
* maxamillion <3 PowerPC
<ChainedGX> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks I'll give it a try
<spasticteapot> I always wondered how Linux would perform on PPC.
<spasticteapot> They've become pretty cheap.
<spasticteapot> http://www.genesippc.com/efika.php
<spasticteapot> These can be mass-produced for $100/ea.
<spasticteapot> Easily.
<ChainedGX> except for missing flash it's about the same as x86
<spasticteapot> they're roughly equivalent to a later-model G3 machine.
<maxamillion> ChainedGX: what's the same as x86?
<ChainedGX> linux on ppc
<maxamillion> ChainedGX: in what respect?
<spasticteapot> They work well either way.
<ChainedGX> same apps same environment except that my imac seems to run a little faster that my amd500 and the imac is only 233MHz
<spasticteapot> Cool.
<spasticteapot> That Efika board might be a great solution for the 3rd world.
<spasticteapot> $100/board, all inclusive, and a G3 CPU.
<spasticteapot> 400mhz, I believe.
<spasticteapot> Any thoughts on the Efika?
<ChainedGX> that would be great for kids
<ChainedGX> just get them to package it with xubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Meh.  A network appliance, maybe.
<spasticteapot> WTF?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What?
<spasticteapot> A 333mhz G3 with XFCE is enough power for word processing, web browsing, and such.
<spasticteapot> Heck, a 333mhz PII is enough - that's the lowest I've used.
<spasticteapot> With XFCE, that could be a $100 PC.
#xubuntu 2007-04-04
<spasticteapot> You know...one that could provide computer use to people in relatively poor nations?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's the mainboard and chip, nothing more.
<spasticteapot> Er, yes.
<spasticteapot> Add a CompactFlash card and power supply, and you're done.
<spasticteapot> Maybe a bit more RAM.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No storage, no monitor, no input devices.
<spasticteapot> CompactFlash is cheap - I'd use it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> OLPC provides that already.
<spasticteapot> Run in RAM.
<spasticteapot> OLPC is $150+ and not going to be done soon.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The market for this isn't developing countries, it's for specific niche uses here.
<spasticteapot> ?
<spasticteapot> Well, it does'nt have to be.
<spasticteapot> There's a group of people working on using it for a $100 Pc.
<Lsi> Cheapest way to produce a monitor, what would it be?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> One, or lots of them?
<ChainedGX> i think someone is working on a linux laptop with a crank handle instead of batteries for $100
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That would be OLPC.
<Lsi> Thinking about that 100usd pc.
<ChainedGX> they're targetting 3rd world
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Although they've missed the $100 mark - it's heading more for $140 ish.
<ChainedGX> ah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (That will probably drop once they start mass producing - so far, they've only made a few thousand.)
<ChainedGX> i'm sure it will
<ChainedGX> I would pay $140 just for the novelty of having a laptop with a crank on it.
<spasticteapot> Nope - that's estimated even for mass production.
<Howdy125> I'll sell ya a crank for $40
<spasticteapot> Also, you have to buy 'em by the thousand.
<spasticteapot> I'd buy one, though.
<spasticteapot> If I could buy just one.
<ChainedGX> lol
<spasticteapot> In the meantime, I've got an IBM 240x I need to patch up.
<vnchelper> Can someone help me  start a remote session to where I can see my gui? I don't have access to the machine GUI that I need... all I have is SSH access.
<maxamillion> vnchelper: you could setup X over ssh
<vnchelper> So I could actually see my gui through SSH?
<vnchelper> What does that actually mean? Setting up X over ssh?
<maxamillion> vnchelper: it lets you forward X over ssh so you can run gui applications
<vnchelper> and actually see the interface?
<maxamillion> yeah ... if you want full access to the desktop though it might be better to actually run vnc or an alternative
<maxamillion> vnchelper: most of them aren't secure though
<vnchelper> Security isn't too big of a personal issue for me.. but I don't think I can setup VNC over a remote SSH can i?
<maxamillion> vnchelper: sure can
<maxamillion> vnchelper: you can do anything from the command line that you can in a gui application :)
<vnchelper> Well.. I started VNCserver before I left, and I set the pass, but when I try to connect to it, it won't let me, even though I did forward the ports
<vnchelper> That's why I was looking for another solution
<maxamillion> ohhh, yeah ... not entirely sure ... i only do ssh remotely
<vnchelper> I'm trying to FTP into a server and download hundreds of files.. is that even possible through console with queuing?
<maxamillion> vnchelper: of course ... just need the right ftp client :)
<vnchelper> That'll run through console? That'd be awesome
<maxamillion> vnchelper: actually ... midnight commands might be good for you ... it has a really nice cli "user interface"
<maxamillion> commander*
<vnchelper> I think I've heard about that.. isn't it through Norton?
<maxamillion> vnchelper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Commander <---info there and http://www.ibiblio.org/mc/ <--there
<maxamillion> vnchelper: nope, GNU
<maxamillion> !mc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<vnchelper> Ahhh... and it does run with FTP?
<maxamillion> vnchelper: just do "sudo aptitude install mc"
<maxamillion> vnchelper: yeah, i will install it really quick to help you
<vnchelper> Okay, thanks a lot! :)
<Qew> lftp would be another suggestion for a CLI FTP client. Still, mc is damn good and well worth having on your system.
<maxamillion> yeah ... i actually think mc comes default with xubuntu, i went to install it and it was already here
<maxamillion> lftp? ... imma go look into that, i have used ncftp in the past but its not my favorite
<Qew> oh, I had to install mc onto Dapper. So it must be a new thing to have mc as default.
* Qew is still on Dapper
<Qew> and staying put for now ;)
<maxamillion> ah, rgr ... i'm on feisty
<Qew> it's good that it is on as default, though. Saves a few seconds and some bandwidth ;)
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> don't quote me on that though, i might have installed it a long time ago ... this started as a dapper install and has been through 2 upgrades
<Qew> ah
<Qew> oh well, it's not too hard to get
<Qew> but it should be default
<maxamillion> i agree
<Qew> I heard that irssi isn't default anymore, is that true?
<maxamillion> yeah, they took it out right after dapper .... makes me sad
<Qew> oh well, another wasted few seconds
<maxamillion> agreed
<psycho78> xubuntu livecd runs very slow on my old laptop. The install process is taking forever and seems to hang. Is there a way to install without booting the live cd?
<maxamillion> psycho78: www.xubuntu.org/get <---download and "alternate cd" that boots to a command line text mode installer
<psycho78> maxamillion: Ok, thanks.
<maxamillion> np
<brokenbin> hi
<brokenbin> how do i create midi devices?
<maxamillion> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<maxamillion> brokenbin: try that link
<brokenbin> ok thanks
<maxamillion> np
<brokenbin> maxamillion: how do it enable Universe repository?
<maxamillion> brokenbin: you can do it in synaptic, that's the eaiest way ... just open synaptic and go to Settings->Repositories and click the little check box next to the universe repo
<maxamillion> i have to go ... getting off work
<brokenbin> ok
<nekomancer> applications>settigns>software sources will also get you there
<brokenbin> yep, i got it
<brokenbin> thanks
<nekomancer> wow.  really talkative  over here...
<posingaspopular> nekomancer, talk talk jabber jabber
<brokenbin> how do i let the computer start with some sound?
<brokenbin> like a startup sound
<nekomancer> brokenbin, you could set a startup script that makes a sound file play.
<posingaspopular> brokenbin, it's possible, im just bad at everything
<brokenbin> ic
<brokenbin> ty
<nekomancer> brokenbin, do you have the mp3 file you want?
<brokenbin> yea
<nekomancer> try making a script.
<nekomancer> open mousepad
<nekomancer> brokenbin, are you there?
<brokenbin> yep
<brokenbin> which file?
<nekomancer> just a blank one
<nekomancer> we are gonna write a little script : )
<brokenbin> ok
<nekomancer> have you done this before?
<nekomancer> (writen a script)
<nekomancer> (for the record, i belive that this is a harder way of doing it, but i am fairly sure it should work)
<nekomancer> into mousepad type:
<nekomancer> #!/bin/sh
<brokenbin> yes
<nekomancer> play <path to file from root>
<nekomancer> two simple lines, which *should* work
<brokenbin> ok
<nekomancer> esp. if it is an ogg file
<nekomancer> save the file, and then change it so it is an exicuatable script.
<nekomancer> sudo chmod 777 <file> will do that
<brokenbin> ok
<brokenbin> hold on
<brokenbin> let me log in and back out
<nekomancer> then go to applications>settings>auto started applications, and add the script
<nekomancer> k
<joshritger> can someone point me at a tutorial for installing my wifi card?
<posingaspopular> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joshritger> thanks
<posingaspopular> np
<nekomancer> well, that cheap and durty hack gets a 'works on my machine' lable
<nekomancer> lsm
<nekomancer> is whoever i was assiting with a startup sound earlier back in the room?
<posingaspopular> brokenbin is the one you're looking for
<posingaspopular> @nekomancer
<nekomancer> thanks
<nekomancer> i lost my history testing what i told him to do... nothing like just in time learning
<brokenbin> nekomancer: yes
<brokenbin> nekomancer: it is working
<brokenbin> nekomancer: thanks a lot
<nekomancer> your welcome
<nekomancer> brokenbin, sorry it isn't the cleanest way, but methinks it is more fun
<brokenbin> nekomancer: that's what's so great about linux, there's so many ways to work something out
<nekomancer> brokenbin, that, and the fact you don't sell your soul to use it : )
<nekomancer> brokenbin, do you know how to use orage (the callander) to start up playlists?  that was my favorite recent learning
<brokenbin> nekomancer: yea, just learnt it
<nekomancer> brokenbin, you have to be careful tho
<brokenbin> nekomancer: i have my backups, don't worry
<nekomancer> brokenbin, i didn't mean just that
<nekomancer> brokenbin, http://xkcd.com/c196.html
<nekomancer> brokenbin, make sure that doesn't happen to you.  no matter how fun it is
<brokenbin> alright
<brokenbin> let me take a look first of all
<brokenbin> nekomancer: lol
<nekomancer> brokenbin, there is also alt-over text (hover the mouse pointer)
<nekomancer> brokenbin, XKCD is one of the best webcommics out there, there are many funny ones (that one just applied to this situation)
<brokenbin> nekomancer: interesting
<joshritger> does anyone know if a wmp54g v4.1 with the rt61 chipset wifi card is supported out of the box?
<BFTD> hey all
<nekomancer> hey there
<nekomancer> joshritger, i don't have a clue
<joshritger> k
<nekomancer> joshritger, did it run in the live CD?
<joshritger> didn't try
<nekomancer> joshritger, it isn't hard to find out that way... the wonders of the live cd's
<joshritger> wifi comes up in my network settings but i can't seem to get it to work
<nekomancer> joshritger, somewhere there is a list of what works, but i don't know where
<joshritger> ok
<phix> nekomancer, hehe
<nekomancer> joshritger, ndiswrapper isn't to hard to use either
<nekomancer> phix, just read the xkcd?
<joshritger> i tried it in fedora and i got it to work once and had it fail once
<joshritger> LOL
<nekomancer> phix, there are a ton of good ones in that commic area
<joshritger> with identical installs
<phix> nekomancer, no,  <nekomancer> brokenbin, that, and the fact you don't sell your soul to use it : )
<nekomancer> phix, ah.  the xkcd is better (http://xkcd.com/c196.html)
<phix> ok, I am going there now
<phix> :)
<nekomancer> phix, this one is more along the lines of the selling the soul comment tho http://xkcd.com/c225.html
<phix> lol
<nekomancer> joshritger, i HATE fedora.
<nekomancer> joshritger, for more or less exactly that reason.  it doesn't always do the same thing!
<joshritger> LOL, i couldnt get ubuntu or xubuntu to install for some reason it didnt like my drive
<joshritger> but i finally got it
<nekomancer> joshritger, what is the computer?
<phix> heh
<joshritger> amd 3000+ x64 gig crucial ram seagate sata 300 gig hard drive msi nvidia 6600
<joshritger> misc other things
<nekomancer> joshritger, ah, a 64-bit.  haven't had the chance to touch that yet
<joshritger> my windows drive died last night
<joshritger> i had windows xp x64 installed on it
<nekomancer> joshritger, how are the aps avalable for ubuntu in it?  very broad spectrum or not?
<joshritger> not sure, i am running the 32bit version or xubuntu
<joshritger> i haven't run the 64bit yet
<joshritger> 32bit xubuntu
<joshritger> i dont see a need for 64bit right now, i haven't seen a performance gain yet
<nekomancer> ah
<phix> nekomancer, I am looking at th first comics, they don't make much sense to me
<joshritger> i had x64 fedora core 6 and didnt see a diff from 32 bit
<nekomancer> 64 bit can handle more than two gigs of ram
<joshritger> yeah, i dont have that much yet, my next rig should
<nekomancer> phix, the first xkcd's are just random pictures from the author's notebook, which he put online while testing a (fedora, i think) server
<joshritger> nekomancer do you know if getting a bluetooth keyboard or mouse to work is hard?
<nekomancer> phix, people found some of them, liked them, and demanded more.
<nekomancer> phix, now he does full time comics.  they get better further on down the line
<nekomancer> joshritger, i don't know.  my stuff is somewhat old...  no bluetooth
<phix> fedora :S
<joshritger> k, i got it workign in fedora so hopefully i can get it to work here
<joshritger> LOL
<nekomancer> joshritger, you should be able to.
<joshritger> i know, i prefer a ubuntu derivative, but i couldnt get one to install at first
<nekomancer> joshritger, becaue fedora only has a really cool name.  the entire system is a PAIN.  Debian style linux all the way!
<phix> heh, a snapple
<phix> it is infused with tin
<nekomancer> phix, are you reading the mouse-over text also?
<phix> there is mouse-over text? :O
<joshritger> LOL they dont have stuff updated as much either, like they are still running old gaim and firefox
<nekomancer> fedora just seems... sloppy.
<n-iCe> how can i connect my wireless conection ?
<phix> fedora just seems... redhatty
<joshritger> LOL i am trying to figure mine out too
<joshritger> LOL
<joshritger> be back soon gotta restart
<nekomancer> n-iCe, what is your wifi card?
<n-iCe> smc
<nekomancer> n-iCe, and does it respond already?
<n-iCe> i checked with lsusb
<n-iCe> and is there
<n-iCe> but how to configurate it
<nekomancer> n-iCe, what does iwconfig give you?
<nekomancer> n-iCe, in the terminal
<n-iCe> ok wait
<joshritge1> back
<joshritge1> oh lol diff screen name
<joshritge1> LOL
<nekomancer> n-iCe, if you want to just connect to a network, which is not wpa encrypted, i advise installing wifi-radar [ $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wifi-radar #type in terminal] 
<nekomancer> n-iCe, iwconfig is the command for configuring it in the terminal, but i don't know how to use it myself
<n-iCe> how can i install it if i don'0t have internet :)
<n-iCe> let me check the iwconfig
<n-iCe> i'm writing it
<nekomancer> you have the net now, right?
<n-iCe> no
<nekomancer> do you have a aim client? or know how to send packages through xchat?
<n-iCe> wait
<nekomancer> (how are you in irc if you don't have the net)
<n-iCe> just typing iwconfig i should get internet?
<n-iCe> i'm in other pc...
<nekomancer> i can send you the .deb for wifi radar.  on a base xubuntu install all dependancies for wifi radar are there or on the CD
<nekomancer> so you don't need the net if you have a usb drive or some such thing
<nekomancer> wifi config gives you info about what your wireless card is doing
<nekomancer> what type of network are you trying to connect to?
<phix> haha
<phix> http://xkcd.com/c74.html
<n-iCe> wait wait
<n-iCe> dsl
<n-iCe> wireless
<n-iCe> in ubuntu works and i have the correct configuration
<nekomancer> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nekomancer> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<nekomancer> eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Archmage"  Nickname:"Archmage"
<nekomancer>           Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:39:C1:5A:A6
<nekomancer>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<nekomancer>           RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B
<nekomancer>           Power Management:off
<nekomancer>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<nekomancer>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<nekomancer>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<nekomancer> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<nekomancer> that is what my iwconfig looks like
<n-iCe> ahaaa
<n-iCe> mine too
<n-iCe> something similar
<n-iCe> so ?
<nekomancer> so your wireless is working then?
<nekomancer> how is the network secured?
<n-iCe> no because i din't write key and id
<phix> nekomancer, huge paste
<phix> nekomancer, I will steal your MAC address
<phix> :P
<phix> you can't use it now :P
<phix> hehe
<n-iCe> uh ?
<nekomancer> (if you don't get anything other than 'no wireless extensions', your wifi doesn't work)
<n-iCe> says the same as you
<n-iCe> almost the same
<n-iCe> let me see in where
<n-iCe> in wlan0
<nekomancer> phix, sorry about the large paste, but it isn't like we are busy in here too much, and you can have my mac... oh, wait, you don't use the same address so it doesn't matter
<phix> encryption isnt enabled, unless you didn't run that as root
<phix> nekomancer, :)
<phix> nekomancer, I know man, I was playing with you
<nekomancer> phix, unless you are on my network... so you are the leacher!!!!
<phix> hehe
<n-iCe> so nekomancer? how can i write my info
<n-iCe> to the wireless
<phix> if I was on your network we wouldn't be able to comunicate if I was using your MAC address, our arp tables will have the crazies
<ormiret> n-iCe: you want something like: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <networkID> key <encryption key>' then 'sudo dhclient wlan0'
<nekomancer> if you do not have a wireless encrypt key, then just apps>system>network settigns and turning your wifi on should do the trick.
<nekomancer> if you do have a key setup, do what he said :P
<ormiret> nekomancer: can you set the SSID there?
* ormiret dives for the command line too soon :)
<nekomancer> yes.
<nekomancer> in network settings?
<nekomancer> yes.
<nekomancer> in iwconfig?
<nekomancer> yes
<n-iCe> :o
<nekomancer> but my key never worked in network settings.
<ormiret> yeah, it was network settings I wasn't sure of.
<nekomancer> i don't know why
<n-iCe> then i should send: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 2WIRE811 key 5796727545
<nekomancer> i blame the ndiswrapper
<n-iCe> And that's all ?
<nekomancer> if thta is your key.
<nekomancer> and then the ' $ sudo dhclient wlan0'
<n-iCe> yeeeeeah let me check
<n-iCe> ok ok ok
<n-iCe> let me check
<nekomancer> phix, so what are you gonna do now? use my mac on n-iCe's wifi?
<phix> heh
<phix> why not :) pretend to be you ;0
<phix> your using WEP ay
<nekomancer> phix, yea.
<phix> remember to change your key after you transfer 100, 000 packets :)
<nekomancer> phix, because the area i live in is a tiny town where people don't understand computers.
<phix> yeah :)
<nekomancer> phix, seriously, it isn't a threat.  and the two open networks i can access make it even less so...
<phix> I think my setup is a bit overkill
<phix> 256bit AES
<nekomancer> phix, and there is a college about two blocks away that... USES MAC FILTERING.
<phix> nekomancer, lol
<nekomancer> phix, which is easier than wep.  so i may be a joke, but i'm not the big funny one :P
<phix> nekomancer, they have chickens or monkeys to manage that network?
<nekomancer> phix, it is a m$ only shop.  what do you think?
<phix> nekomancer, nah using WEP is still ok for home use, unless you live next door to an 1337 h4x0r that gets the WEP key sniffing thingy off google
<nekomancer> phix, i think you really don't need to key them at all, at least where i am.  but you are correct, wep is strong enough to keep the casual surfers away... and if someone takes the time to break wep (all 10 min) they can ues my network
<phix> :)
<phix> where do you live and what connection do you have ? :P
<nekomancer> phix, i have to say i have used one of them programs for fun once... cracked a friend's 'uncracrable' network.  she didn't believe me that wep was just like putting up a 'keep off the grass' sign
<phix> heh, BRB
<n-iCe> nekomancer !!
<n-iCe> Done now ?
<nekomancer> n-iCe, yes?
<nekomancer> n-iCe, does it work?
<n-iCe> well is like loading maybe
<n-iCe> i don't know i should test firefox ?
<n-iCe> now ?
<nekomancer> n-iCe, it probley can't hurt, so long as whatever you did it in is ready for input...
<n-iCe> let's see
<nekomancer> n-iCe, run iwconfig again, as root ($ sudo iwconfig) and see what happens.
<n-iCe> doesnt0 work i got messages:
<n-iCe> No dhcpoffers
<n-iCe> no working leases in persitent database - sleeping
<phix> nekomancer,  :)
<phix> nekomancer, so you are helping n-iCe setup a network? or are you connecting to his?
<n-iCe> hahaha
<ormiret> n-iCe: check that you're wireless card can see you're network: iwlist wlan0
<nekomancer> phix, shhhhhhh
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> unkown command
<nekomancer> ormiret, i bow before your command line knowledge
<ormiret> :)
<phix> BBL
<n-iCe> nekomancer ?
<n-iCe> i have an idea
<nekomancer> n-iCe, $ iwlist wlan0 scanning
<n-iCe> where can i paste you something
<nekomancer> i don't know irc very well.
<nekomancer> i just lurk here when i feel the need to be helpful...
<nekomancer> you can probley paste it here...
<ormiret> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n-iCe> nekomancer faled
<n-iCe> failed the scan
<nekomancer> ah
<nekomancer> thanks, ubotu
<nekomancer> i have learned more!
<n-iCe> i wanna show you something
<ormiret> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nekomancer> use the pastebin thing
<Jester45> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<n-iCe> When i had installed ubuntu could detect my wireless i will show what shoed
<n-iCe> showed
<nekomancer> i love the bug 1 thing
<n-iCe> when i typed ifconfig
<nekomancer> humor is one of the other great things about open source stuff.
<n-iCe> nekomancer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13814/
<n-iCe> and in /etc/network/interfaces
<n-iCe> look:
* Jester45 has ordered his dual opteron with 8gb ram
<n-iCe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13815/
<joshritger> how do i log in as root or super user from the log in screen?
<j1mc> Jester45: woah.  what are you going to do with that?
<Jester45> im gonna have a pretty desktop
<j1mc> joshritger: any special reason you want to be root?  can't you just use "sudo"?
<nekomancer> n-iCe, more or less what i have...
<j1mc> Jester45: are you going to use it as a server??
<joshritger> i am trying to edit some config files and i can't seem to figure out how to
<j1mc> 8gb of RAM?  woah
<Jester45> joshritger, there is not default super user if you want to run a program as root run "gksu <command>"
<n-iCe> nekomancer how can i change it in xubuntu
<n-iCe> edit it *
<n-iCe> to that
<nekomancer> n-iCe, this is from your one computer running ubuntu then?
<Jester45> j1mc, no server :) just a desktop and maybe just maybe if it can run it i wil use xchat on it
<joshritger> yeah, i am trying to get my wifi working and i have to manually edit the config file and i can't seem to get any editor to work the way the tutorial says
<n-iCe> nekomancer nope i saved the info
<n-iCe> this is for wlconfig:
<n-iCe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13758/
<n-iCe> how can i edit to be the same
<n-iCe> how can i open it in a notepad to chage everything to the ubuntu info
<Jester45> are you editing a file? just post it to pastebin then copy back once in xubuntu
<n-iCe> Jester45 no
<n-iCe> I wanna open the file to edit it
<nekomancer> n-iCe, do you use a static ip?
<n-iCe> example the info in iwconfig
<Jester45> why cant you open it
<n-iCe> nekomancer nope
<n-iCe> i don't think so nekomancer
<n-iCe> Jester45 HOW
<nekomancer> n-iCe, then that may not work
<nekomancer> Jester45, he's trying to set up a wifi w/o internet access.
<n-iCe> ok then what i should do ?
<nekomancer> Jester45, which means he doesn't have any of the good gui tools to do that.
<Jester45> well, do you have usb/cd/floppy to ransfer things with
<nekomancer> n-iCe, i'm thinking.  sorry.  i haven't encountered this problem, but i think i can think my way around it (sorry)
<nekomancer> n-iCe, the ideas that i have had have been shot down
<Jester45> humm wonder if could run one as 32 bit and other at 64bit
<n-iCe> nekomancer
<n-iCe> i wanna edit the info in the path how ?
<n-iCe> i mean: /etc/network/interfaces
<nekomancer> oh
<nekomancer> HA
<nekomancer> since you know where it is...
<ormiret> n-iCe: you can edit that with any text editor, you just need to use sudo as normal users don't have permissions for that e.g. sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<nekomancer> $sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<n-iCe> nano ?
<n-iCe> ok let me check
<nekomancer> n-iCe, NO
<nekomancer> n-iCe, not nano if you don't know how to use it
<nekomancer> n-iCe, use mousepad
<n-iCe> haha iguess i know how
<n-iCe> control x
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> enter
<n-iCe> right?
<ormiret> nano does have isntructions at the bottom of the screen
<nekomancer> n-iCe, $gksu mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<nekomancer> nano drove me nuts.
<nekomancer> i use jed for that
<n-iCe> wow
<n-iCe> now i'm confuse
<nekomancer> ?
<n-iCe> sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<n-iCe> ?
<Jester45> the bot look hungry again
<nekomancer> gksu mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<nekomancer> will open that file in root, with a notepad like ediitor
<Jester45> n-iCe, gksu is for gui apps sudo is for cli, its not needed but advised
<nekomancer> n-iCe, gksu can prevent some file from getting corrupted and changed from user ownership to root ownership, which causes problems with the loggingin
<nekomancer> n-iCe, it is rare but not unheard of that using sudo for a gui app does that
<nekomancer> (or so i understand
<n-iCe> uh
<n-iCe> i just going to edit that file
<n-iCe> wait with nano
<n-iCe> ois ok ?
<n-iCe> mousepad doesn't work
<ormiret> yes
<nekomancer> if you use nano, sudo is fine.
<joshritger> i need some help, i am following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo and I need help with activating the module (driver)
<Jester45> whats the reason to use gksu /sudo why not just sudo i use gksu when i think of it but never noticed anything
<n-iCe> shit
<n-iCe> doesn't work
<n-iCe> firefox but i thnk the terminal yes
<n-iCe> How is the command to download th radar or that thingie?
<Jester45> wget <url> should work i might of left out a option
<Jester45> i think its -d <location>
<n-iCe> but the wget name
<nekomancer> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude download wifi-radar
<ormiret> n-iCe: sudo aptitude install wifi-radar on your xubuntu machine
<nekomancer> downloads the .deb package
<n-iCe> [ $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wifi-radar #type in terminal] 
<n-iCe> ok
<nekomancer> that will install it
<nekomancer> n-iCe, that will install... replace install with download to just download the .deb
<Jester45> o i thought he was getting a file from internet
<ormiret> n-iCe: wifi-radar is in universe so you will need to add that to your sources on a new install
<ormiret> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* Jester45 is brad nailing his router to the wall
<joshritger> can someone help me with a tutorial
<joshritger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo
<ormiret> joshritger: sorry, I got sidetracked... What isn't working?
<nekomancer> Jester45, yes, he is, but wifi-radar is in the ubuntu stuff allready.  so why bother looking elsewhere?
<Jester45> well... i ment off the internet as in a website
<Jester45> ubuntu has a website to search for debs on
<joshritger> It doesn't seem to do anything when I enter in the commands
<joshritger> and i do the iwconfig and my wifi device isn't present
<ormiret> run lsmod to see if the rt61 module is loaded.
<nekomancer> ormiret, joshritger wants to get his wifi card working, or os it apears.  the tutorial is beyond my ablitiy to do more than parrot back...
<nekomancer> oops, sorry
<Jester45> dont worrie nekomancer  your a good parrot
<n-iCe> i'm done
<nekomancer> Jester45, i know.  and i thank god each day i'm not in a python sketch yet...
<ormiret> n-iCe: its workign or you're done editing?
<joshritger> what should i look under
<n-iCe> i surrender
<n-iCe> hehehe
<n-iCe> i can't
<n-iCe> get connect it
<joshritger> i dont see it anywhere
<Jester45> i had the same problem n-iCe but i was trying to combine 2 file servers and i was trying to connect to the other one and after 30 mins i notice the network cable was dissconnected
<ormiret> joshritger: run 'lsmod | grep rt61' if it's a big list and you want the computer to check for you.
<n-iCe> Jester45 if i install the radar should work?
<Jester45> i dont know im a ethernet kinda guy
<Jester45> i was trying to give youhope
<nekomancer> n-iCe, yes, it should.  just gdebi the package and it will work... i did that for my last reinstall with a broadcom 43xx
<n-iCe> :) i apreciate it
<ormiret> joshritger: if you're sure it's not there then run 'sudo modprobe rt61' and look again.
<joshritger> it found it
<n-iCe> nekomancer look i will install ubuntu there can i download it and run it in the xubuntu ?
<nekomancer> Jester45, the differacne between sudo and gksu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Jester45> thanks parrot
<Jester45> :0
<ormiret> joshritger: so the module's loaded and iwconfig isn't picking up you're card?
<nekomancer> n-iCe, yes, the .deb files for ubuntu run on all desktop enviorments, although some need dependancies to work.  wifi-radar has everything it needs either on the xubuntu install or on the xubuntu disk
<joshritger> yep
<n-iCe> nekomancer run in fluxbuntu too ?
<n-iCe> :o
<nekomancer> n-iCe, most likely, but you would need to installs some libs or something :P
<n-iCe> ok how to download the wifi-radar.deb
<n-iCe> and install it in fluxbuntu
<joshritger> supposedly i am supposed to remove the old module and load teh new one, but i can't figure out how to do that, that is what i was trying to do in the tutorial
<joejaxx> n-iCe: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<nekomancer> nekomancer want a cracker, Jester45
<n-iCe> that is going to install it i want the installer
<ormiret> joshritger: is rt61pci still loaded?
<n-iCe> to move in fluxbuntu
<nekomancer> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude download wifi-radar
<n-iCe> where is going to download it ?
<nekomancer> good question.
<nekomancer> one of two places?
<Jester45> nekomancer, you should tpye /me then that message
<ormiret> n-iCe: you can download packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<joshritger> i did a search with the lsmod | grep rt61pci and didnt find anything
<nekomancer> either in the active downloads section
<nekomancer> ah
<nekomancer> learn a new irc command
<Jester45> its fancy
<ormiret> joshritger: you managed to remove it then.
<nekomancer> n-iCe, /var/cache/apt/archives is the place most .deb files download to
<ormiret> joshritger: run 'sudo lshw' and find you're network card and see what module it's hooked up to (or put all the output in pastebin and I'll have a look)
<n-iCe> ok brb i will check
* Jester45 jester loves to teach
<nekomancer> n-iCe, at least with an install
<Jester45> noo!!!
<Jester45> i messed it up
<joshritger> when i type in iwconfig it shows lo no wireless extension and ra0 no wireless extensions does that mean it didnt show up?
<Jester45> well bye bye
<ormiret> joshritger: that's not good, ra0 is what it should show up as but if it's a wireless card it should have wireless extensions...
<joshritger> k
<joshritger> what is the link for pastebin i haven't used it for a longtime
<ormiret> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joshritger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13821/
<ormiret> joshritger: try removing the rt61 module: 'sudo modprobe --remove rt61' and make sure neither it nor rt61pci is loaded with an 'lsmod' then reload ('sudo modprobe rt61') and look again at iwconfig.
<joshritger> ok, i did what you said to do and the same thing happened
<nekomancer> have a good night room
<ormiret> OK have a look in dmesg to see if the driver is reporting any probelms.
<joshritger> would wrong settings for authentication type mess it up or would it still pick up my card
<n-iCe> shit
<n-iCe> he's off :/
<ormiret> It should still get further than this before authentication gets to cause problems...
<ormiret> n-iCe: can I help?
<joshritger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13823/
<joshritger> i am not sure
<n-iCe> ormiret well
<n-iCe> how can i search a file in ubuntu ?
<joshritger> i found something to do with that rt61pci and it says error around line 368
<malnilion> Erm, this might sound like a silly question, but development for Ubuntu 7.10 is gonna begin like the day after tomorrow, right?  If so, has a name been decided on or is it top secret?
<crimsun> malnilion: err, what?
<malnilion> Er, I don't know, when's work for 7.10 begin?
<joshritger> there is another reference to the rt61pci file on line 405
<ormiret> joshritger: no problems there that I can see (errors with rt61pci would be expected since it didn't work), only thing I can recommend is to try the ralink support site, sorry
<crimsun> freeze is tomorrow. we're working [desperately]  on 7.04 until it releases on 19 Apr
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> i do have a older version of the card in another pc, but i dont really wanna try that
<malnilion> Ah, I forgot when the final release was
<malnilion> Feisty's running pretty damn well at this point
<joshritger> oh well thanks anywho
<malnilion> I'm digging the new bootsplash
<malnilion> usplash or whatever it is
<ormiret> n-iCe: search for a file or search within a file?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<sigmamu188> how do i use chmod to change the permissions of a mount point so that i can access it without sudo su, full permission fat 32
<ormiret> you don't want to change the permissions of the mount point or they will revert next time you mount the file system, add the option 'users' to fstab (I think that's the right option)
<sigmamu188> how do i do that ompum
<sigmamu188> err
<sigmamu188> ormiret: how do i do that?
<sigmamu188> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ormiret> edit /etc/fstab and change 'deaults' to 'default, users' on the line for the file system you're interested in
<ormiret> actually looks like user isn't the right option
<sigmamu188> ormiret: what options should i add
<sigmamu188> or is that what the default, users is for
<ormiret> I'm chacking
<tbox> anybody have any ideas about how to trouble-shoot audio on my install? seems to have completely stopped working...
<tbox> 6.10
<sigmamu188> reboot
<tbox> it's been broken for a while now, reboot doesnt fix it
<tbox> i know that it used to work for sure...
<ormiret> tbox: do you get any errors or just no audio coming out of the speakers?
<tbox> no audio at all
<tbox> i know it's not my hardware, i checked pretty much everything... wondering if it's some driver that's gone missing or something
<tbox> anything i should be looking for?
<tbox> damn
<ormiret> welcome back, have a look in the output of 'sudo lshw -C multimedia' to see that you're soundcard is detected and has a driver asigned, also have a look in alsamixer and see that there aren't any channels muted
<vomc8one_> ormiret: thanks! sorry, i guess i just hit alt+f4 instead of alt+4 to switch windows in irssi...
<vomc8one_> never used alsamixer, that's nice though
<vomc8one_> not sure if i understand the output from ' ... lshw -C multimedia'
<ormiret> what does the 'configuration: ' line say?
<vomc8one_> configuration: driver=Intel ICH
<vomc8one_> should i see if i can reinstall all the alsa stuff?
<ormiret> The driver is fine then, it wouldn't hurt to reinstall alsa but I'm not sure how likely it is to do any good...
<vomc8one_> yeah i just looked, seems like all my alsa stuff is up to date...
<phix> hmmmm
<ormiret> vomc8one_: could you put the output of dmesg in the pastebin to let me see if there are any problems
<vomc8one_> ormiret: how do i use pastebin? sorry...
<vomc8one_> got the output
<ormiret> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vomc8one_> ok ormiret
<vomc8one_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13833/
<ormiret> no problems showing up there, Do you have any other output sockets? Headphone?
<sigmamu188> ormiret: thanks for the advice i got my fstab correctly configured and wrote some entries from scratch
<sigmamu188> thats what took so long
<sigmamu188> ormiret: that and lost of syntax errors due to a sleepy computer operator!
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-2c1fb0b1e5739f26]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<meborc> hi
<meborc> does anyone know what command gives me the names of computers in my local network? :)
<n-iCe> Hello what is the path to see the usbs ?
<kumamoto> n-iCe: lsusb
<n-iCe> no no there says if is detected
<n-iCe> i wanna join to the usb files
<n-iCe> how ?
<kumamoto> n-iCe: want to read usb file in a usb attached device?
<n-iCe> yeah
<kumamoto> n-iCe: dmesg | grep usb
<n-iCe> let me check
<kumamoto> should tell u which drive to mount for you read it
<n-iCe> kumamoto doesn't apepar my usb that appear in lsusb
<n-iCe> in lsusb tell me that is in bus 3 device 6
<n-iCe> how cani join to the files
<kumamoto> how about dmesg | less it should show something like sda or sdb
<n-iCe> dmesg | less
<kumamoto> if you can't find it pastebin (dmesg | less)
<n-iCe> ?
<n-iCe> let me check
<n-iCe> i can't paste it is in other pc in other room without internet
<kumamoto> can't copy and paste it to pastebin
<kumamoto> ?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> how?
<n-iCe> well isn't there
<n-iCe> just you can't tell me how can i navigate to my usbs?
<kumamoto> that is what I am trying to tell you
<n-iCe> o
<n-iCe> i know how to do it graphical i just need the ruote
<kumamoto> you will have to find the drive the machine detects it to be then mount it then you can navigate your files all your want
<kumamoto> if it graphically xubuntu does it automatically
<n-iCe> look doesn't show it in desktop how can i find it in my pc
<n-iCe> where is it?
* n-iCe slaps kumamoto around a bit with a large trout
<n-iCe> is lighter the xubuntu alternative cds than the normal xubuntu ?
<kumamoto> ok remove it and and reattached and watch messages (tail -f /var/log/messages) or (dmesg | less) at the same tiem
<kumamoto> time
<n-iCe> forget it i uninstall it
<n-iCe> it was fluxbuntu
<n-iCe> bow i'm downloading xubuntu alternate cd
<n-iCe> how is it?
<kumamoto> xubuntu is lighter that ubuntu and kubuntu a bit heavier than fluxbuntu
<kumamoto> but you will need a lot more time configuring flux to your liking that xubuntu
<n-iCe> but the difference between alternat and normal?
<joejaxx> kumamoto: lol :P
<kumamoto> n-iCe: on the difference sorry you will have to read the fine print
<n-iCe> where?
<joejaxx> n-iCe: it is an expression
<n-iCe> so ?
<n-iCe> what's the difference?
<kumamoto> I don't know am stumped too
<nonuda_> how to setup an internet connection sharing, currently i have a ubuntu box with internet connection and i have xubuntu box with lan connection
<Pumpernickel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Carsten[DE] > Guten Morgen
<tors_> morning Carsten
<Carsten[DE] > oups... forgot the -de channel ^^
<Carsten[DE] > Konnichiha, Nihao, Salam alejkom, Huie daag, Bonjour, Moin, Hello, Hi, Salut, .... Good-whatsoever ..
<Carsten[DE] > I got lost my "applications-menu" in my xubuntu xcfe4... any easy way to restore it
<Carsten[DE] > anyone has a clue how this can happen without hitting "DEL" somewhere... i guess i am not the only one that "achieves" this...
<Carsten[DE] > !alone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tors_> There is an applet which gives the applications menu
<Pumpernickel> cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<Carsten[DE] > Pumpernickel... $1 exists, $2 cannot create (while using "sudo") there is NO .config-Dir in my home?!
<Carsten[DE] > Pumper: simply create that path an copy it into would help?
<Carsten[DE] > tors_? which one?
<Pumpernickel> If you don't have a ~/.config, one should be generated from the system defaults when you login.
<Carsten[DE] > Pumpernickel...
<Carsten[DE] > hm strange... i wasnt able to see
<Carsten[DE] > I wasnt able to copy into
<Carsten[DE] > but i can move into (God it exists)...
<meborc> you can add the menu with the right-click on the panel -> add menu :)
<Carsten[DE] > i ll try to copy it into
<Carsten[DE] > mebroc... outch,... THAT simple.
<Carsten[DE] > Yeah I got it back (while it is now on the right-hand side, but that doesnt matter)
<Carsten[DE] > Hm, strange... right now it looks like something resetted for good. My language changed completly into the during-install-requested and the ADD menu for my taskbar is now complete, while it was yet lacking the "simple programm add"
<Carsten[DE] > dunno how... but THX a lot!
<meborc> you can move the menu by .... right-click -> move
<meborc> just move the mouse to the left
<meborc> the right-click must be ON the menu though
<Carsten[DE] > Is there a knowledge about some special behaviour that makes you loose your app? I think of some EMACS C-NNN M-MMM C-XXX M-YYY key combinations that accidentially delete my menu (while it's e.g. sets up a math-environment) ... anything known about that? I had the deletion on a similar machine a year ago
<Pumpernickel> It's a bug that shows up fairly often.
<seamus7> Hi.. i want to install xubuntu alongside my standard ubunut installation (i'm on edgy)... will this likely cause any problems like changing my usplash or changing my menus in gnome ... if i uninstall xubuntu, does it uninstall completely and cleanly?
<Carsten[DE] > Pumper... wow I am glad to hear THAT ^^
<Carsten[DE] > Thx for help
<Carsten[DE] > \bye
<BFTD> yo all
<BFTD> any help needed?
<seamus7> how can i restart my desktop panels?
<grazie> seamus7: hit alt+f2 and enter 'xfce4-panel'
<seamus7> thank you :)
<grazie> np
<TheDarkKiller> Hey
<TheDarkKiller> How do I manipulate background proccesses?
<TheDarkKiller> Close them, unhide them, etc.?
<TheDarkKiller> I've recently installed the Wolfenstein ET server, I forgot to run it from the terminal, and now I have some hidden procceses I can't get rid of :/
<TheDarkKiller> Also, Firefox seems to slow down the system. The machine recently started to lag, and I restarted it, and now its fine.
<TheSheep> TheDarkKiller: 'ps x' and 'kill'
<TheSheep> TheDarkKiller: firefox uses up lots of memory
<TheDarkKiller> Yes
<TheDarkKiller> I know, that's why I'm using an alternative browser now
<TheDarkKiller> How do I terminate a proccess?
<TheDarkKiller> From the info I get from 'ps x'
<TheDarkKiller> Nevermind
<mhk> I got a problem with xfce installed on Kubuntu (don't ask why): I can log in with the kdm but then i only see a background and a mousepointer. Only user interaction possible is: alt+F4 and ctrl+alt+del. so now, how can i use xfce with those nice panels and menus?
<grazie> mhk: have you tried hitting alt+f2 and entering 'xfce4-panel'
<limbert65> Just upgraded from Xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04, and the only thing that seems to have broken is Rhythmbox.  Try to play an mp3, and it crashes.  Mp3s do play in gXine.  Have reinstalled libxine-extracodecs and reinstalled Rhythmbox.  No help.  Any suggestions?
<crimsun> rhythmbox does not use xine
<crimsun> --reinstall gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<naughty-away> guys...is there any way to check in CLI wich services is running ...?
<senorshoeman> hey I had a question about installing a printer in xubuntu
<limbert65> Ah.  Thanks, will try that.
<bvsciguy> I am having trouble running the GUI on a newly installed Xubuntu laptop
<bvsciguy> I can get to the terminal but startx doesn't work
<maxamillion> bvsciguy: try "gdm"
<bvsciguy> so just type in gdm
<bvsciguy> if so, that didn't work
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<maxamillion> bvsciguy: does it give you an error?
<bvsciguy> that asked me for my password and it appears that it is doing nothing
<bvsciguy> no error
<maxamillion> strange ....
<bvsciguy> could this have something to do with using the alternate install disk?
<maxamillion> bvsciguy: shouldn't
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: big trouble here :)
<TheSheep> bvsciguy: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yes?
<TheSheep> bvsciguy: apparently the install didn't finish
<maxamillion> bah ... nvm, i have to run to class
<maxamillion> bbl
<bvsciguy> response- benjamin is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported. </chuckle>
<TheSheep> bvsciguy: do it from the account that was created at the installation time
<bvsciguy> could you eleborate?
<bvsciguy> would that be oem?
<grazie> bvsciguy: you did any oem install?
<TheSheep> bvsciguy: during the installation, the installer asks you for the user name and password of the first user to create
<bvsciguy> right
<bvsciguy> i got that, and that is where i am
<TheSheep> bvsciguy: and you're getting the 'not in sudoers' with it? :/
<bvsciguy> no
<dooglus> what's the easiest way to use metacity instead of xfwm4?
<TheSheep> dooglus: install ubuntu :D
<dooglus> TheSheep: 'easiest'
<TheSheep> dooglus: that's easy, doesn't require any new skills
<dooglus> TheSheep: downloading 700MB of stuff, burning a CD and reinstalling an OS probably isn't the easiest way to do it
<TheSheep> ah, no, you can install it by typing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<TheSheep> it will only download the differences :)
<dooglus> TheSheep: I don't have enough space for ubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> a little less easy way would be to edit the /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc file and replace 'xfwm4' with 'metacity', making usre the metacity is installed
<dooglus> TheSheep: I'm running from a xubuntu live CD and don't have a hard disk
<TheSheep> dooglus: if it's a one-timer, you can just open terminal, kill xfwm4 and run metacity
<hyper_ch> sorry :) was distracted for a moment
<hyper_ch> still that issue with this desklet that I can't remove from the panel :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: ooh, colors, pretty, shiny... ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: trainspotting?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, sluggy freelance
<dooglus> TheSheep: that worked.  thanks.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah :) well, I added the weather desklet to my panel but it's unresponsiv... nothing happens... so I added a second and that works now fine... but how can I remove the other one?
<dooglus> TheSheep: I'm trying to diagnose a problem whereby clicking on an app's window doesn't bring its associated windows to the front
<TheSheep> no idea about desklets, I suppose they keep their config somewhere in a text file...
<dooglus> TheSheep: it used to in GNOME, but doesn't in xubuntu.
<dooglus> TheSheep: switching to metacity fixed it, so it must be a window manager thing.
<TheSheep> dooglus: the guys in #xfce might be much more helpful
<hyper_ch> TheSheep:  how can I remove it from the panel?
<TheSheep> dooglus: investigate the focus stealing prevention option in wm tweaks
<dooglus> TheSheep: interesting.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep is back :)
<hyper_ch> now that's a big update:  Need to get 176MB of archives. After unpacking 492kB will be used.
<TheSheep> %)
<hyper_ch> and htop is really nice :)
<dooglus> TheSheep: that doesn't seem to have any effect
<limbert65> Ok, I asked this question earlier, tried what was suggested and it didn't work.  Hoping someone might have another suggestion...
<limbert65> I upgraded my Xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 yesterday.  Everything went fine except now Rhythmbox crashes when I try to play an mp3.  I have reinstalled Rhythmbox and the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (as suggested) and that didn't help.  Would appreciate a suggestion as to what to try next.
<Ramla_> Did you do a 'completely remove' or just 'remove' to the package when you reinstalled it?
<limbert65> Actually, first I tried just "Mark for Reinstallation", but that didn't work, so I "Remove"d and then Installed.
<limbert65> Don't think I did a "completely remove."
<Ramla_> Actually I don't know what reinstallation does, but plain remove only removes the binaries, doesn't touch configuration files. Check your home folder for a hidden setting folder for rhythmbox and rename it (or delete if you don't want to backup the settings) and then try launching it
<Ramla_> Very often what crashes a program is something in the user's settings
<limbert65> Ok, thanks.  I am trying the "completely remove" now, too.
<sinkorswim> I'm trying to add programs to the applications menu using the menu editor, but when I bring up the editor, the only items listed are "settings", "quit", "about xfce" and a bunch of separators. the other categories like accessories and graphics arent shown in the editor
<sinkorswim> does anyone know how I can edit the whole thing?
<maxamillion> sinkorswim: not i :(
<sinkorswim> maxamillion: thanks anyway
<sinkorswim> I've now tried gnome, kde and xfce, this one is my favourite despite this little setback :)
<maxamillion> sinkorswim: np ... i really haven't ever needed to edit the menu so i haven't investigated how
<maxamillion> sinkorswim: awesome!!! glad to hear it :)
<chewychomp> help- i had a nv 5700, was using nvidia-glx, card was overheating too much so i switched to an 5200, i reconfigured xserver(sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver..), reinstalled(complete removal as well) nvidia-glx, do i have to reinstall restricted kernels too cuz it crashes x when i switch drivers to nvidia- its work perfectly with nv
<maxamillion> chewychomp: you might try reinstalling them, but i don't entire know why it would be crashing
<gnomefreak> need errors to tell you what is going on.
<chewychomp> it starts x, but freezes after 2 seconds, when i reboot my screen gets all crazy, i think x still thinks its an 5700, which is horrible cuz it could prob fry my card-i had to wait and reboot a bunch of times for my system to be legiable, the screen after reboot was crazy
<chewychomp> and xfce and gnome sucks, how does one kill x?  ctrl alt backspace kills it but it immediatly comes back up so thats pointless
<chewychomp> i had to choose reconfigured kernel with grub to get to command line before it crashed
<hyper_ch> hiho maxamillion
<maxamillion> chewychomp: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" it should completely overwrite the xorg.conf instead of just edit it, that might help because if X has a dangling label for the gfx card somewhere and it finds the wrong one then you will have problems (just a thought)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: hello
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: back again?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yeah, for the time being ... i'm at work so i might be here and not from time to time
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> but i will be here as much as i can
<maxamillion> i been trying to get some bug triage done also, so my attention might be averted
<hyper_ch> bug triage?
<peeks> hi all
<maxamillion> hello
<peeks> i have installed the eclipse package, that comes with JDK, but the libraries doesnt seem installed, how can i get them ?
<peeks> any idea ?
<peeks> i have tried to import java.util.Scanner, but it doesnt look like it's here
<maxamillion> peeks: java.util is imported by default in Java5 and later
<maxamillion> peeks: i don't entirely understand the question ... if you have a jdk, then you have the libraries ... they aren't separate packages
<peeks> i have the libraries, but they are missing ... the Scanner class for example is not here
<maxamillion> peeks: then you don't have them ... it is impossible to only have some but not others, are you sure you are using jdk 1.5? ... the Scanner class wasn't a part of java 1.4
<peeks> how can i know which jdk is installed ?
<peeks> ah, here: java version "1.4.2"
<maxamillion> ;)
<hyper_ch> max knows (almost) everything :)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: are you in the xubuntu-devel team?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: no ... i'm just a community member who contributes where and when he can, but i do op the irc channels and admin the website (sorry the css is messed up right now, we are working on a re-write)
<peeks> is there a package in the ubuntu repositories ?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdamMiller <----thats me :)
<peeks> is there a package in the ubuntu repositories ?
<maxamillion> peeks: yeah, sun-java5-jdk ... its in the universe repo
<maxamillion> !sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java5-jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah!
<hyper_ch> hmmm, to whom shall I then suggest to dump top and deliver htop instead? ^^
<hyper_ch> iiieks Texas ^^
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: jani, he's the project lead .... i don't think top will be dumped, but we can suggest the inclusion of htop as well
<maxamillion> what's wrong with Texas?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: two things that basically do the same thing won't  well with the lightweight philosophy I think
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: hmm... the wanna-be-president :)
<maxamillion> !info sun-java5-jdk | peeks
<ubotu> peeks: sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<maxamillion> :)
<peeks> Package sun-java5-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<peeks> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<peeks> is only available from another source
<maxamillion> peeks: you running feisty?
<peeks> 6.10
<maxamillion> hmmm... yeah, sun-java5-jdk would be current for you ... do you have the universe repository enabled?
<peeks> yes
<hyper_ch> peeks: apt-cache search java5
<hyper_ch> what is the output
<peeks> sun-java5-doc - Sun JDK(TM) Documention -- integration installer
<peeks> sun-java5-fonts - Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE)
<peeks> sun-java5-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<peeks> sun-java5-source - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0 source files
<hyper_ch> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<hyper_ch> ah, multiverse :)
<hyper_ch> have you enabled that?
<maxamillion> ah, my fault
<peeks> yes
<maxamillion> that's strange that it would be in multiverse
* hyper_ch pats maxamillion: it's ok :)
<peeks> everything is enabled exepts for restricter
<peeks> restricted*
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | peeks
<peeks> can you rty apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> peeks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> peeks: tail -n100 /etc/apt/sources.list
<peeks> see if it tells you if the package is obsolete
<hyper_ch> and pastbin that plz
<peeks> oh btw
<peeks> it's a PowerPC does that have anything to do with it ?
<hyper_ch> no clue
<maxamillion> peeks: yes, that matters
<maxamillion> peeks: you can't get it on PowerPC .... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sun-java5&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<peeks> hmm so then can i get the classes and add them manually ?
<peeks> the standard classes that come with the packages that come with jdk1.5
<hyper_ch> peeks: hmmm, you have the source available
<hyper_ch> can't you compile the rest from the source?
<hyper_ch> [20:05]  <peeks> sun-java5-source - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0 source files
<maxamillion> peeks: not that i know of, but you could try installing jikes .... its a java compiler that is sun java5 compliant and is available for powerpc
<peeks> im gonna be using the eclipse IDE< will jikes work with it >/
<peeks> any idea ?
<maxamillion> peeks: lemme check, i'm not entirely sure
<peeks> allright
<maxamillion> actually ... doesn't eclipse have its own compiler?
<maxamillion> wait... i think Eclipse runs on jikes .. http://today.java.net/pub/n/Eclipse_JIKES
<peeks> sorry for that
<maxamillion> for?
<R2J2> How much free harddisk space does xubuntu require?
<maxamillion> R2J2: to be fully functional? ... i recommend 2gb, but i know of people who have gotten it to install on a 1gb flash drive
<R2J2> maxamillion: i free:d up 5gb but it said i had to little space for the installation :S
<R2J2> used the alternate cd even
<maxamillion> oh wow ....
<maxamillion> thats strange
<R2J2> that partitioner is strange.. i went advanced mode but couldnt even resize a partition in there =/
<maxamillion> R2J2: were you by any chance running feisty?
<R2J2> maxamillion: naw 6.10
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<peeks> im off
<peeks> thanx for the help
<peeks> cya guys
<maxamillion> anytime
<notMax> lol ... i am on DSL on qemu on my Xubuntu Feisty AMD64 install
<Syntra> Hey, I cant install anything in Add/Remove Programs
<Syntra> Any Ideas?
<maxamillion> Syntra: might be an issue with permissions, what you trying to install?
<Syntra> A couple apps  and games
<maxamillion> Syntra: have you tried installing any of them from synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get?
<garklein_13> and what user are you running the installer as?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> garklein_13: normally I use aptitude
<garklein_13> yeah... me too
<garklein_13> never could get the hang of those GUI ones
<hyper_ch> gui isn't bad either
<hyper_ch> but I tend to think I'm quicker with apt-cache search and aptitude install
<garklein_13> yeah... I just find things faster with aptitude
<garklein_13> I'm sure I'd get used to the GUI
<chewychomp> im goin nuts, i switched nvidia cards 5700 to 5200 and i cant get nvidia-glx to work - completely removed, then reinstalled nvidia-glx and restricted kernels and restricted driver manager, i reconfigured xserver with -phigh and a regular reconfigure...what else can i try?
<chewychomp> im goin nuts, i switched nvidia cards 5700 to 5200 and i cant get nvidia-glx to work - completely removed, then reinstalled nvidia-glx and restricted kernels and restricted driver manager, i reconfigured xserver with -phigh and a regular reconfigure...what else can i try?
<naughty-away> have you tried the Envy script by Tseliot ..?
<chewychomp> im on fiesty, ill try it anyways
<gaten> is there anyway to make a boot disk (floppy) for the xubuntu install. i have a very old laptop that cant boot from the CD
<maxamillion> gaten: no, but there are boot floppies that will boot from the cd
<gaten> maxamillion: what? i have to boot the cd to boot from a floppy?
<maxamillion> gaten: no, there are boot floppies that will boot the system from the cd-rom once the floppy is has been booted to
<gaten> maxamillion: yea thats what i want. i cant find any on the xubuntu page
<maxamillion> gaten: its not a xubuntu thing, its just a boot floppy that does that
<gaten> maxamillion: ahh, i think ive tried that, cant remember the name, didnt work b/c the drivers for the pcmcia cdrom needed to be loaded first. only floppies i can get to boot the cdrom are windows XP install boot disks. tried debian, slackware, DSL...
<maxamillion> ahhhh .. yeah, i dunno
<gaten> maxamillion: heh ahh  well, thanks anyway
<maxamillion> anytime
<someguy_> hi, i have xubuntu 6.10 installed on an old laptop, 333mhz with 128mb of ram and i think 4mb video card. when i move a window around or scroll down a page in firefox, it looks 'laggy'. is there any kind of setting i can toggle to get rid of that or is just because its a slow system?
<maxamillion> someguy_: you might just need the right video drivers, just sounds like its having to generate things via software emulation instead of using the video hardware like it should
<maxamillion> someguy_: what vid card does it have?
<someguy_> maxamillion, http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Solo_Series/P2500/p250044.shtml#P17_943 says its a "NeoMagic NM2160 High Performance Multimedia Flat Panel/CRT GUI Accelerator with 2 MB integrated RAM"
<chewychomp> lol
<maxamillion> -.-
<someguy_> i was wrong about the 4mb :[
<someguy_> yeah i know its old, lol
<chewychomp> is it xubuntu alternate i geuss not desktop?
<maxamillion> someguy_: yeah, sad to say that i doubt you will be able to find a driver for that video card
<someguy_> i had to use the alternate installer because idont have enough ram
<maxamillion> someguy_: enter this command in a Terminal "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep vesa" (without the quotes) and tell me if that outputs anything
<chewychomp> maybe try dsl linux
<someguy_> maxamillion, no it didnt output anything
<maxamillion> someguy_: oh, good ... then i might be able to help
<maxamillion> someguy_: enter this command in the terminal now "gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and let me know when the text editor is open
<someguy_> chewychomp, i have but i came back to xubuntu, i have ubuntu on my desktop and xubuntu is very similar so im used to it
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: what exactely is a T3 line or multihomed connection?
<someguy_> maxamillion, its open
<kalikiana__> I wonder when the Tango icons might eventually be completed?
<chewychomp> lol
<chewychomp> google it!
<chewychomp> or wikipedia it
<maxamillion> someguy_: scroll down and look for a section that says "Device" and in that it says "Driver    <something>" .. that is that <something>?
<someguy_> maxamillion the driver is "neomagic"
<maxamillion> someguy_: ok, replace that with "vesa" (make sure to keep it in quotes) and then save, and exit the program and then save/close all docs/programs you have open and then do ctrl+alt+backspace (warning, this will kill your desktop momentarily)
<someguy_> and then just login agin?
<someguy_> hmm, windows still laggy :\
<maxamillion> someguy_: worse or better?
<someguy_> i cant really tell
<someguy_> possibly better.. but not a lot :p
<maxamillion> hmmm... yeah, normally vesa is about as fast as you can get on old hardware
<someguy_> oh well thanks anyway
<someguy_> i guess i can live with it :P
<someguy_> still better than having windows xp on this thing
<maxamillion> no problem ... sorry we couldn't get it running faster
<maxamillion> lol, i would imagine so
#xubuntu 2007-04-05
<teslasnp> hello, just wondering if anyone has any good recommendations for an acpi management, or display
<teslasnp> no one alive in here, huh
<zachtib> hey, after a commandline ubuntu install of feisty, what package can i install to get just the core Xfce desktop environment?
<Qew> zachtib: xubuntu-desktop
<Qew> it's a meta package that'll pull in the needed Xfce packages
<zachtib> i don't want the whole thing though, I want to pick and choose applications] 
<zachtib> it looks like xfce4 is the package i want
<bigfuzzyjesus> zachtib, yep thats the one
<bur[n] er> zachtib, you're my hero for deluge :)
* bur[n] er is pulling for deluge 0.5 to be in feisty and already added an lp.net comment about it
<zachtib> bur[n] er: :D
<bur[n] er> anyone know if gparted is going to be on the xubuntu feisty release?  I notice it's not in ubuntu... which blows
<Ge1> hi had a question about my screen resolution but i think i found the answer in the topic already :D
<Freeza> where does xubuntu keep the config file for Login Window?
<crdlb> Freeza, xubuntu uses gdm
<Freeza> i added beryl-manager to the option there and now x wont start on normal login but i can do into it in failsafe but when i click on System - Login Window nothing happens
<Freeza> where is the gdm config file?
<crdlb> /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<crdlb> Freeza, you added beryl-manager to your login window?
<Freeza> yeah
<Freeza> i couldnt find anywhere else to put it so i just added it to login window part
<crdlb> why not just add it to your startup apps?
<Freeza> but now system hangs on normal startup
<Freeza> no idea where that was
<Freeza> crap cant find it on that file
<sigmamu188> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sigmamu188> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nonuda_> can i install smb4k in xubuntu?
<gerbil_juice> hello
<gerbil_juice> i was wondering how to get widgets on my desktop like a clock and a performance monitor
<gerbil_juice> using feisty
<crdlb> gerbil_juice, try gdesklets or adesklets
<crdlb> if you're running a compositor, you can use screenlets and cairo-clock
<crdlb> conky is also nice
<gerbil_juice> so do [sudo apt-get install gdesklets] ?
<crdlb> !info gdesklets feisty
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<crdlb> yep
<crdlb> !info conky feisty
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<crdlb> for a non-composited desktop, /me suggests those ^^
<gerbil_juice> what do you mean by non-composited
<gerbil_juice> i've got the display compositing enabled to make some things transparant
<looping_> I have a problem with installing realplayer. Help please? :)
<looping_> the installer won't launch because of a syntax error, have anyone had the same problem?
<kumamoto> realplayer from synaptic or from realplayer's website?
<brokenbin> when i was trying to install criawips presentations
<brokenbin> it says that i have something conflicting wit hit
<brokenbin> any idea?
<Pumpernickel> Find out what's conflicting with it, and replace it if need be.
<brokenbin> that's what i cant figure out
<Pumpernickel> It should tell you, when it tries to install the conflicting package.
<brokenbin> no
<brokenbin> it doesn't say
<lobby> what app i need to browse shared folder?
<posingaspopular> lobby: shared... folders? what do you mean?
<lobby> ok..how to open another computer in networking?
<lobby> currentlu i have installed smb, but i don't know what application to use, in kubuntu i use konqueror
<posingaspopular> pshh i am useless at that, sorry
<lobby> ah..ok
<MaxFrames> hello
<posingaspopular> !welcome
<ubotu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<MaxFrames> will xubuntu 7 run reasonably fast on a PIII-733/128 MB RAM system?
<MaxFrames> with v6 I get acceptable performances
<posingaspopular> ummm 128 is the min. requirements
<posingaspopular> ive only used v7 so i dont know though...
<gunny01> MaxFrames: The sys reqs have not changed from 6.10 to 7.04
<k^^> anyone know any good cloning tutorials? I would like to move my current xubuntu install onto a newer larger harddrive
<kumamoto> k^^: tryed using dd
<k^^> kumamoto: nope. I'm still new to linux so I need something specific to follow as a guide
<Dedone> hi all
<Dedone> someone could help me?
<Dedone> i've a a problem with the last update of Xubuntu (also i'm a new user)
<Dedone> after the last update i try to log in with the user and pass
<Dedone> but the sytem doesn't allow to log me
<Dedone> have the update reset my user and pass?
<MaxFrames> hello again
<MaxFrames> I have a problem with a Verbatim Store'n'Go USB pen drive not being recognized, can anyone help me?
<MaxFrames> I also have a Kingston Migo USB pen drive, which is recognized
<darrend_laptop> hi all.  Anyone using wireless (wpa) in xubuntu feisty?
<darrend_laptop> I upgraded from edgy a couple of weeks back and wireless is totally broken.  Had it working really well in edgy
<MaxFrames> the kingston appears under /media, and an icon appears on the desktop as well; when I insert the Verbatim, nothing happens
<gsuveg> networkmanager works with xubuntu ?
<Laibsch> darrend_laptop: Maybe you want to take a look at bug 62685
<ubotu> Malone bug 62685 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[Edgy regression]  Hostap driver for PRISM2 wifi card not working any more" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62685
<Laibsch> There is a workaround on how to get things going again in there as well.
<darrend_laptop> Laibsch: I've looked through a lot of bugs!  Including that one.  My problem appears to be with the automatic (or not as it happens) association to the AP.  I roam between many networks, and had this working great under edgy
<darrend_laptop> used to be able to suspend in one place, open up in the next and associate immediately.  Now it can take up to 3 hours of trying before it will reassociate
<darrend_laptop> no change to drivers or my wpa_supplicant.conf
<Laibsch> well, then I don't know
<Laibsch> I have my own problems unfortunately.
<darrend_laptop> unfortunately, it seems that no-one else does either
<darrend_laptop> what concerns me is that all the so called "solutions" to this are based on Network-Manager
<Laibsch> Scanning is erratic.  Sometimes it returns errors and sometimes it works (unfortunately, seldom)
<darrend_laptop> which I don't use since it needs 500MB of gnome libs and I want networking whether I have X running or not anyway
<darrend_laptop> but something must have changed in the scripts (or possibly the wpa_supplicant package) between edgy and feisty to make this fail.  That's what I'm struggling to find info about
<darrend_laptop> once I actually GET connected to the AP, it works absoultely fine, so no driver/hardware issues I think
<darrend_laptop> (off for a quick reboot as I just updated another 150Mb of packages and want to see a clean restart with them) ;)
<Merchelo> cool
<Mgccl> hello guys
<Mgccl> I'm installing Xubuntu and I'm in step 5, where it says the new partition size. I just wonder is the new partition size the old partition size resized or the new partition size created?
<Merchelo> new partition size to be created
<Mgccl> thx :)
<Mgccl> humm it seems like it stoped after I clicked forward...
<ToHellWithGA> i'm trying to use xfce + beryl+ heliodor and don't know what to run to configure metacity themes from within xfce.  anybody know which command i should run and/or file i should edit?
<mago_oscuro> buenas
<mago_oscuro> tardes
<limetang> I just tried to install Xubuntu 7.04 Beta (alternate) and I got an isolinux disk error 80.
<limetang> What does this mean?
<hyper_ch> limetang: did you check the cd for defects?
<hyper_ch> and for feisty I recommend the desktop cd
<limetang> I'm unsure of whether my aging computer would cope with the desktop CD.
<limetang> And it does that before doing anything.
<Piet> hi. does the xubuntu 6.10 installer support partition encryption? if so, does it support dm-crypt + luks?
<Piet> if not, is there a test stage xubuntu installer which does?
<Piet> anyone awake? are my questions just silly or...?
<hyper_ch> limetang: then it seems the burn was bad
<hyper_ch> limetang: I just had problems with the partitioner in the alternate feisty cd... couldn't get it to work in herd4 and herd5
<hyper_ch> Piet: you can install partition encryption later on... the installer itself does not provide that
<Piet> hyper_ch: the 7.04 neither?
<hyper_ch> Piet: I did not check for sure but I don't think it does
<hyper_ch> you can easily test yourself, install vmware or virtualbox and have an install running... then you'll see
<Piet> good point
<hyper_ch> it would be nice if it came with true crypt
<Piet> but i'm not sure it's woth wasting the bandwidth ;)
<Piet> anyway, thanks for your help
<hyper_ch> 700mb... doesn't take long to download
<Piet> well, i think dmcrypt + luks is much better really
<hyper_ch> how does dmcrypt and luks operate
<Piet> i doubt anyone can explain that in three lines
<hyper_ch> you can try
<hyper_ch> !libdebian-installer.so.4
<gerbil_juice> which would you suggest, gdesklets or adesklets
<VxJasonxV> Can anyone tell me why Konqueror opens when I click on a link in Thunderbird?  Firefox is set as the preferred web browser in Settings -> Preferred Apps.
<hyper_ch> VxJasonxV: isn't there a setting in TB?
<VxJasonxV> I've been looking.  Not seeing yet, but looking
<hyper_ch> no clue then
<VxJasonxV> x-www-browser is the definition for network.protocol-handler.app.http and https
<VxJasonxV> where that is defined is beyond me
<Pumpernickel> VxJasonxV: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<VxJasonxV> Pumpernickel,
<VxJasonxV> konq was selected :|
<VxJasonxV> thanks
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<Merchelo> hello
<spasticteapot> Any fun things I can do with Xubuntu I'm not doing?
<kj0ttdeig> is it possible to make xubuntu use the screen resolution 1280x1024? everywhere i check, 1024x768 is the maximum, and editing xorg.conf doesn't help
<Pumpernickel> What video card do you have?
<Naughtyboy> and what kind of monitor ar you using..?
<kj0ttdeig> sapphire radeon 9600se
<kj0ttdeig> 1280x1024 works well in kubuntu and ubuntu on the very same hardware, but i prefer xubuntu
<Pumpernickel> Could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Pumpernickel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kj0ttdeig> sure
<kj0ttdeig> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14053/
<Pumpernickel> OK, you should only have to add the resolution in the "Screen" section and update the HorizSync and VertRefresh options in the "Monitor" section.
<Pumpernickel> There's an online modeline calculator here for the second part: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<Pumpernickel> And if you don't have any wacom devices, you may as well remove the sections dealing with those.
<kj0ttdeig> hmmm, i did the first part, but where should the modelines go?
<Pumpernickel> It's just for the HorizSync and VertRefresh values.
<kj0ttdeig> i see.. i've done it now, i guess i need to restart x-server!?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<kj0ttdeig> i'll do that.. bbl.. thanks for your time :)
<Pumpernickel> No problem.
<kj0ttdeig> it works Pumpernickel .. thank you very much
<Ezep> ho
<Ezep> hi
<Merchelo> hello.
<Ezep> can i use xubuntu with 64ram and 233mhz?
<Ezep> apt: hi
<Ezep> can i use xubuntu with 64ram and 233mhz?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<Merchelo> To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<Ezep> oh, so i must download the alternate install...
<Ezep> ubuntu rock!
<slow-motion> hallo
<Merchelo> hi
<Grey_Loki> Is there an easy way to undelete an entire directory of files and subdirs in 6.10?
<Pumpernickel> Not really.
<Pumpernickel> Was it an ext3 fs?
<Grey_Loki> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Grey_Loki> Just gonna find a way to check :P
<Pumpernickel> It's the default fs.
<Grey_Loki> Well, I don't recall changing it.
<Pumpernickel> Probably ext3, then.
<Pumpernickel> In which case, you're facing this: http://tinyurl.com/yp79oz
<slow-motion> n8
<Grey_Loki> n8?
<Grey_Loki> :S
<darx> hi folks
<darx> just installed the latest xubuntu and guess what, it seems that all propreitory drivers are installed by default?
<darx> can someone confirm this
<Merchelo> aye
<darx> mp4, avi, mov etc works for me
<darx> #ubuntu+1
<freeza> does xfce have capabiities for widgets?
<maxamillion> freeza: define widget ... it has many different meanings in different context
<darx> freeza: i've seen people doing it.. but i guess they are gnome stuff
<darx> not native
<darx> i'm not sure though
<brokenbin> when i am trying to install criawips presentation, i receive the following error message
<brokenbin> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'criawips' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<brokenbin> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<Grey_Loki> What's that command that allows you to take a screenshot from an xterm window?
<Grey_Loki> Erm, command you input into an xterm window that allows you to take a screenshot of your entire screen's content.
<freeza> talking widget like konfabulator type
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: scrot .... its not installed by default though
<maxamillion> !info scrot | Grey_Loki
<ubotu> grey_loki: scrot: command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Grey_Loki> Thanks, maxamillion
<maxamillion> freeza: what is a konfabulator?
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: anytime :)
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> good bot
<darx> freeza: its yahoo stuff and propreitory and closed
<freeza> yeah i know
<freeza> i was making an example of widget
<freeza> another is like dashboard in osx
<brokenbin> what conflicts with criawips?
<darx> xfce can run a lot of widgets
<darx> its just a matter of asking google or the formus
<freeza> ahh ok
<darx> i've seen a lot of people doing it.. but im not into that
<maxamillion> freeza: oh, those are generally called desklets in linux and you can install either aDesklets or gDesklets (those are the two most popular)
<darx> yup
<freeza> ahh ok ill google those 2 thanks
<darx> but takes up a lot of resources
<Grey_Loki> gdesklets is what I use - very, very simple to set up and configure
<darx> beats the purpose of xfce really
<darx> anyway its preferance
<darx> just my two cents
<maxamillion> freeza: no problem
<pirothezero> If I had dual monitor portrait mode how would I go about putting the xfc bar on the top and bottom and increase the size to span both monitors?
<maxamillion> pirothezero: right click the panel and change "Full Width" to "Span Monitors" from the drop down menu
<pirothezero> hmmm
<brokenbin> maxamillion: can you help me with installing criawips?
<brokenbin> maxamillion: there seems to be a conflict with something else
<maxamillion> brokenbin: i can try
<brokenbin> maxamillion: it says: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'criawips' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<maxamillion> brokenbin: it doesn't tell you what its conflicting with?
<brokenbin> no
<brokenbin> how can i find that out?
<maxamillion> brokenbin: what application are you using to install it?
<brokenbin> add/remove applications
<brokenbin> maxamillion: let me try synaptic
<maxamillion> brokenbin: yeah, try synaptic ... if not there, then we will be getting into the command line so brace yourself :)
<brokenbin> criawips:
<brokenbin>  Depends: libcriawips0 but it is not going to be installed
<brokenbin>  Depends: libcriawipshelper0 but it is not going to be installed
<brokenbin>  Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.62) but it is not installable
<brokenbin>  Depends: libgoffice-1-2 (>=0.2.1) but it is not installable or
<brokenbin>  	libgoffice-gtk-1-2 (>=0.2.1) but it is not installable
<brokenbin> maxamillion: that's the message
<maxamillion> hmmmm
<maxamillion> !info libcriawips0
<ubotu> libcriawips0: libraries necessary to run criawips. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 135 kB, installed size 356 kB
<maxamillion> !info criawips
<ubotu> criawips: A Presentation application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 176 kB
<maxamillion> hmmm.....
<maxamillion> brokenbin: have you installed anything through backports?
<brokenbin> maxamillion: i don't even know what that is
<maxamillion> oh ... ok
<brokenbin> maxamillion: btw, it didnt' work even when xubuntu is freshly installed
<maxamillion> brokenbin: ohhhhh, ok
<maxamillion> brokenbin: ok, go in synaptic
<brokenbin> maxamillion: ok
<maxamillion> brokenbin: go to "Settings" and then "Repositories" and make sure the one that says "Universe" is checked, then save and click "reload" (on the main synaptic window) and try to install it then
<brokenbin> maxamillion: same thing
<brokenbin> maxamillion: same error message
<maxamillion> hmmm.....
<darx> what is the best way to browse windows shares?
<darx> i cant seem to find network shares via thunar
<maxamillion> darx: its not a feature that thunar currently has
<brokenbin> maxamillion: so it is not conflict?
<maxamillion> darx: the easiest way to do so is with nautilus, but that's ALOT of dependencies to install just for one app
<darx> i guess it already installed.. lemme see
<maxamillion> brokenbin: no, there's a conflict i just dont understand why ... i just installed and removed it on my machine
<brokenbin> maxamillion: how did you install it?
<darx> yup installed
<maxamillion> brokenbin: open a Terminal window and type "sudo aptitude install criawips"
<brokenbin> maxamillion: can you give me a pastebin?
<maxamillion> brokenbin: of what?
<Diego> hi all
<maxamillion> Diego: hello
<Diego> could anyone help me please?
<maxamillion> !ask | Diego
<brokenbin> maxamillion: http://pastebin.ca/426071
<ubotu> Diego: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Diego> ok :)
<Diego> i've got an old ibm x20 here where i want install xubuntu on it
<Diego> i've tried it with the beta 7.xx
<Diego> but after i have choosen the keyboard layout and else
<Diego> there was only the background and the mousetrigger
<Diego> now i am trying with stable 6.10
<Diego> but its goddamn slow
<Diego> pc has: p3 600mhz, 128mb of ram, 20gb hdd
<Diego> should be enough?!
<Jester45> what kind of install
<maxamillion> brokenbin: i haven't the slightest idea ... you might ask in #ubuntu because that isn't going to be a xubuntu specific issue and they might be able to help
<Jester45> lice cd or alternative
<Jester45> live*
<Diego> i am installing by a cd
<maxamillion> Diego: which cd?
<maxamillion> Diego: there are 2 options
<Qew> Diego: should just about work. However, to install it, you'll have to use the alternative CD and not the live one.
<brokenbin> maxamillion: do you use edgy?
<Jester45> Qew, well the live will work on 128mb ram but its VERY slow
<Diego> ok, where can i see which cd i've got?
<Qew> yeah, it'll work, but won't install
<Diego> i thought it should be enough
<Qew> to get it to install on the HD, it'll need the alternative one (text based)
<Jester45> Diego, there is a desktop cd and a alternative cd you need to use alternative cd
<pirothezero> okay its on span monitors but it goes all across one of them and 1/2 way on the other
<Diego> please tell me where i can get the alternative cd from, and will it work?
<maxamillion> brokenbin: i use dapper, edgy, and feisty all on different computers
<pirothezero> and i can't move the bottom bar, it is currently in the middle of my screen
<pirothezero> i right click and hit move and it allows me to 'ghost move it' but then when i click it goes back to where it is
<Jester45> pirothezero, try setting the bar to expand
<Qew> Diego: http://ftp.cw.net/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/ and search for your appropriate alternative CD
<Diego> thx
<Qew> Diego: well, seeing that the Live CD worked, this should work for you. The live cd would probably be slow, but if it gets installed on a HD, it should pick up speed.
<Diego> yeah, but the install did seem to stop when i picked the timeline and keyboard layout
<Diego> so i will try it with the alternate cd
<Diego> i think it was because of the small ram, 128mb
<pirothezero> Jester45 hard to explain what I have so here obzftw.com/Screenshot.png
<pirothezero> two dual monitors in portrait mode. its like the bars dont know about the other monitor
<Jester45> im not at my computer right now but right click the panel and search on the properties section for expand
<Jester45> its like expand across desktops
<pirothezero> when i click the box for expand that moves all the options to the far right like in windows systray
<pirothezero> still doesnt move the actual bar
<Jester45> i have to go i will be back in about 1 1/2 hours
<pirothezero> alright ill come in later and try to find oyu
<Jester45> well im not sure whats the problem is
<pirothezero> thanks
<Jester45> you can ask some others i never had your problem
<pirothezero> ya like i dont know if its just cause i have like all 3 desktops on here or what
<pirothezero> like i get mix and matches sometimes kde loads with gnome window manager its really crazy
<Jester45> just a question: why do you have konversation and xchat
<Jester45> well try starting with only xfce things on
<Jester45> no gnome wm and xfce other thing just try one
<pirothezero> well thing is I use the krandtray tool to rotate 90 degrees ccw
<pirothezero> dont know any other way
<Jester45> i like beryl
<Jester45> i dont think it can do that
<pirothezero> that might be screwing it up too
<Jester45> you could move your moniters
<pirothezero> to landscape you mean?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> or...
<Jester45> no i
<Jester45> meant turn your moniters 90 degrees
<pirothezero> ah
<pirothezero> as for xchat and conversation kcon is on there from when I started using kubuntu
<pirothezero> never really got around to taking it off
<pirothezero> ill just download xubuntu pop in a spare hard drive and just give it a fresh go
<Jester45> i dont have any icons
<Jester45> or boot with a custom session
<Jester45> with only xfce things
<pirothezero> alright ill look into that
<pirothezero> oh whats the sun/star thing about new apps thing ?
<pirothezero> where if you quit it
<pirothezero> it turns into a rectangle with two squares in it
<Jester45> ??
<pirothezero> gray can move it around , very annoying and I have like 8 of them
<pirothezero> http://obzftw.com/Screenshot-1.png
<pirothezero> if you can go to that
<pirothezero> left monitor
<pirothezero> above xmms
<Jester45> idk never had them
<pirothezero> lol man I just have one f'ed up install
<Jester45> what version of xubuntu r u using
<pirothezero> well it started out as kubuntu then I wanted to try the rest so I added them all
<pirothezero> but edgy
<Jester45> no like 6.06 6.10 7.06
<pirothezero> 6.10
<Jester45> o
<pirothezero> no big deal Ill just start fresh
<FlippantBird> can someone help me? im having problems with the terminal
<dooglus> depends on what kind of problems...
<FlippantBird> wierd one...
<pirothezero> Ahhh okay they are panels jester lol right click on them or in panel manager i can just delete them
<pirothezero> not sure how they got there
<FlippantBird> a prompt wont show up
<dooglus> FlippantBird: in a new terminal?
<dooglus> or one you've soiled?
<FlippantBird> it just says * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]  then there is a blinking cursor below
<FlippantBird> nothing else
<FlippantBird> i cant enter commands
<FlippantBird> its also full screen, and i cant seem to get back to the desktop
<FlippantBird> im not suree if X shutdown
<FlippantBird> dooglus: yes, its a new terminal
<dooglus> FlippantBird: you've put something into /etc/rc.local which doesn't finish?
<dooglus> FlippantBird: wait - is this an xfce terminal?
<dooglus> FlippantBird: or the virtual console?
#xubuntu 2007-04-06
<FlippantBird> dooglus: ive done absolutely nothing. JUST finished installing xubuntu
<dooglus> FlippantBird: ok, but are you inside XFCE?  or at the full-screen console thing?
<FlippantBird> its full screen
<dooglus> hmmm, ok
<dooglus> what if you hold alt and press F2?
<FlippantBird> login prompt
<FlippantBird> ok, logged in...
<dooglus> FlippantBird: alt-F1 will take you back to the first terminal
<dooglus> FlippantBird: Alt-F1 through Alt-F6 are 6 different terminals, each should have its own login prompt
<FlippantBird> alt-f1 prompted me to login too
<FlippantBird> how can i tell if the xserver is running?
<dooglus> FlippantBird: I don't know what happened then.  maybe it's the alt-f7 screen which you were seeing before.  that's where the GUI should be.  once in the gui, you need Control+Alt+F1 to get back out
<dooglus> FlippantBird: ps -ef | grep /X
<FlippantBird> alt-f7 is just a blinking cursor
<FlippantBird> wait, no other console will load now
<dooglus> FlippantBird: control-alt-F1?
<FlippantBird> it does nothing
<dooglus> FlippantBird: sounds like something's wrong with the X server then I guess
<dooglus> switching to F7 got you stuck in a broken X server screen?
<FlippantBird> i guess. its a black screen with a curser in the top left
<FlippantBird> it wont respond to any keystroke
<FlippantBird> but its blinking
<dooglus> control-alt-backspace?
<dooglus> that should shut down the X server
<dooglus> but it probably won't work for you
<FlippantBird> it does nothing
<FlippantBird> reboot?
<dooglus> unless you have ssh enabled - but if you've just installed, you won't have
<FlippantBird> no, first thing i tried was to open a terminal window
<dooglus> try control-alt-delete
<FlippantBird> and it doesnt have a network card
<dooglus> that has been known to cause a clean shutdown
<FlippantBird> does nothing
<dooglus> sounds like you'll need to reboot then, yes
<FlippantBird> ok, its at the desktop again
<FlippantBird> is there a way to open the terminal from some other place besides the applications menu?
<Grey_Loki> FlippantBird, you can create a shortcut to it on the panel
<Grey_Loki> Or you can press alt+F2 and type 'xterm'.
<dooglus> or make a cron job to open one every 5 minutes
<FlippantBird> X crashed again///
<FlippantBird> ...
<FlippantBird> startx starts X?
<dooglus> it does.  but "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" restarts the GNOME display manager
<FlippantBird> ok
<FlippantBird> i have the desktop back, and xterm works
<FlippantBird> why does the terminal link from the applications menu crash everything?
<Grey_Loki> FlippantBird, would you just press alt+F2, and run 'xterm' please?
<Grey_Loki> Find out if it's the menu that's causing the problem, or you launching xterm.
<FlippantBird> its the menu. i already said xterm works
<Grey_Loki> That's what you get for jumping into a conversation a page too late :D
<FlippantBird> i said it 5 lines ago... :P
<Grey_Loki> For some strange reason, I blanked the 'term' part of 'xterm'
<FlippantBird> so i guess xterm is not the default terminal?
<Grey_Loki> Let me just check
<Grey_Loki> FlippantBird, Applications>System>Terminal, right?
<Grey_Loki> That's xterm, yeah.
<FlippantBird> huh
<FlippantBird> running from the menu crashes X, but from alt-f2 does not...
<Grey_Loki> So it's a problem with your xfce installation, then.
<Grey_Loki> I'd sudo apt-get remove and then sudo apt-get install the xubuntu essentials package
<Grey_Loki> The name of which i can't remember.
<FlippantBird> will i need internet access for that?
<Grey_Loki> Yes
<Grey_Loki> !xubuntu-essentials
<FlippantBird> it has no network card
<FlippantBird> so no can do
<Grey_Loki> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Grey_Loki> Aha.
<Grey_Loki> I can't help then, i'm afraid.
<FlippantBird> its ok, ill just run the terminal the hard way from now on
<FlippantBird> thanks for the help\
<Grey_Loki> Add it to the panel?
<Grey_Loki> It's less clicks :P
<FlippantBird> after i get my wacom working...
<Grey_Loki> I rarely use the application menu for anything nowadays - all the stuff I use with any regularity is clustered along the top of my screen now.
<FlippantBird> i think i need a properly working input device next
<FlippantBird> dumb question... after i install the wacom-tools package, how do i run it?
<FlippantBird> anyone?
<Grey_Loki> In the terminal, just type wac, then press tab - if it's what I would call a sensibly named package, it'll autocomplete the command name for you
<FlippantBird> it brings up wacdump
<FlippantBird> how do i bring up the next item?
<Grey_Loki> Add an extra letter after the c
* Grey_Loki is googling for an answer
<Grey_Loki> !wacom-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> I think the command could be called wacom-tools.
<FlippantBird> i thought so too, but its not
<FlippantBird> nevermind, i guess wacdump was the only thing installed
<deltron> what's the best way to go about installing xfce if I have vanilla ubuntu feisty installed?
<deltron> just apt-get install xfce whatever?
<maxamillion> deltron: xfce4 is the package name if you just want xfce4 and its components without the xubuntu theme/style and all default applications that come with
* deltron nods
<FlippantBird> how do i get my left mouse button to work?
<Diego> test
<Grey_Loki> Pong!
<ExodusC> :3
<ExodusC> So... I'm a total Linux noob... I'm running the Xubuntu 7.04 AMDx64 Beta, and I'm curious on how to install NVIDIA OpenGL drivers... I tried using the package manager, but it kept crashing the X server after I restarted...
<maxamillion> !nvidia | ExodusC
<ubotu> ExodusC: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ExodusC> I remember this from last time, what should I do if I own a 7000 series card?  It only seems to cover 4, 6, and FX series cards.
<Popoi> hi
<Grey_Loki> ExodusC, i'd check some of the stuff in the topic in #ubuntu+1
<ferret_0568> I have a question for Xubuntu 7.04. What power manager does Xubuntu 7.04 use? Can I use gnome-screensaver and gnome-power-manager with Xubuntu?
<ferret_0568> Is anybody alive?
<Popoi> Emmmm... me? :p
<Popoi> I guess you can, why don't you try it?
<ferret_0568> I guess I can install xubuntu-desktop...
<ferret_0568> This is Feisty though, so a guide that I have for removing DE's won't work
<ferret_0568> Is deborphan recommended?
<ferret_0568> I want to try out Xubuntu on my P4
<BFTD> hrm
<ferret_0568> Gah, updates are installing
<Buddha|> Anyone here running Xubuntu on a PowerPC Mac?
<ferret_0568> How do I use gnome-screensaver instead of xscreensaver?
<ferret_0568> If you dunno, then why does when I close my laptop lid, my screen does not turn off more than 50% of the time, when in GNOME, it worked fine?
<Diego> hey guys
<Diego> where can i get drivers from for my ibm x20 under xubuntu?
<Diego> all clear
<tonyyarusso> Diego: the ThinkWiki may have a note - driver for what?
<Diego> x20 notebook
<Diego> and the inet connection doesnt work
<Diego> where do i change the setup?
<tonyyarusso> What kind of connection / card?
<Diego> standard ethernet connection
<Diego> inet is working on 3 other pc's (1 is kubuntu) but this one doesnt seem to know inet out of the box
<Diego> :/
<tonyyarusso> Must be a card driver issue
<Diego> where can i get the drivers (all) for the x20 under xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> What kernel version are you running?
<Diego> where can i find this information?
<Pumpernickel> `uname -r`
<Diego> 2.6.17-10
<Diego> and why no inet connection?
<Pumpernickel> Is 3c59x loaded? `lsmod |grep 3c59x`
<gerro> I'm using xubuntu and I keep getting these errors on a program "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<gerro> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory"
<gerro> so is that some sort of legacy udev thing with sound piping?
<bigfuzzyjesus> has anyone seen darthlappy lately
<Pumpernickel> Check with seenserv.
<Cygnet> anywhen know when Feisty is due out?
<Cygnet> is there an official date?
<supaiku> APril 19 I think
<Pumpernickel> The week of April 19th.
<Cygnet> woot, thanks
<feliciano> hi there
<feliciano> I need some help
<feliciano> are anybody there
<ongardie> feliciano: please ask your question; don't ask to ask
<feliciano> ok, sorry
<feliciano> I have xubuntu feisty, but I have some problem with the fonts... At the menu and the windows decarations y put a sanz size 8, but now the font is to small... but the font at firefox is ok. If I try to configure a bigger font, like 10 or 12, the menu font is ok, but the firefox font is huge...
<ongardie> what if you now modify firefox's font settings?
<feliciano> I try to do that... but no one setup modify the font of the menu
<feliciano> ongardie, please see this http://www.flickr.com/photos/pobremortal/447968336/
<ongardie> it's hard to see in the small screenshot, but i do believe you :)
<ongardie> i'm not very familiar with it though
<feliciano> you can view it a all size
<feliciano> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=447968336&size=o
<ongardie> oh oops
* ongardie hits himself for that
<feliciano> no idea?
<ongardie> hmm...well, when i just tried changing the font, firefox is now using 100% cpu
<ongardie> ok it recovered...not sure what that was all about
<feliciano> you dont have the same problem?
<ongardie> i think i do
<ongardie> oddly, my firefox menu fonts are much larger than my thunderbird ones
<ongardie> i'm looking to see if there's a difference in the about:config's
<feliciano> Opera can change menu font size, but firefox ... i cant find it
<ongardie> doesn't look like i have any configuration differences between the two
<ongardie> it's all pretty much default settings on both
<ongardie> do you have thunderbird installed?
<feliciano> nop
<ongardie> ok here we go
<ongardie> in firefox, go to the address about:config
<ongardie> in the filter, type "layout"
<ongardie> the first item in the list should be "layout.css.dpi" with a default value -1
<ongardie> change that value to 0
<ongardie> open a new firefox window
<feliciano> :D
<feliciano> genius
<feliciano> how did you know that??
<ongardie> found it at post #9 on this thread: http://forum.freespire.org/showthread.php?t=5184
<ongardie> i didn't **know** that or i would have replied a whole lot faster :P
<feliciano> thanks you
<feliciano> so much
<ongardie> no problem. can i have a small favor in return?
<feliciano> if i cant... of course
<feliciano> can
<ongardie> i'm the developer of the new xfce4-places-plugin: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-places-plugin
<feliciano> sorry
<feliciano> :p
<ongardie> i just released version 0.1 yesterday and i'd like to get some more people to test it
<ongardie> err...???
<ongardie> don't i look like a fool :)
<gpocentek> hello ongardie
<ongardie> hehe, hello
<gpocentek> I tested your previous release (or a svn snapshot) already
<ongardie> oh yeah, how'd it go/what'd you think?
<gpocentek> I'll certainly test this one, and I guess we'll include it in the next xubuntu
<ongardie> sweet
<gpocentek> ongardie: it's a nice app
<feliciano> sorry ongardie
<ongardie> trunk right now has support for volumes/disks :)
<ongardie> feliciano: hehe np
<feliciano> please explained me what can i do for u
<ongardie> feliciano: as i was saying, i just released version 0.1 of my plugin yesterday and i could use some more testing/feedback on it
<feliciano> ok
<ongardie> feliciano: are you comfortable with building/compiling an app?
<feliciano> I have to install it?
<feliciano> not really
<ongardie> oh...err...well there's no .deb yet, so don't worry about it
<feliciano> but if you gime some instructions... may be
<feliciano> or some place to learn
<ongardie> feliciano: sure, let's take this to private messages though
<ongardie> gpocentek: what's your role in xubuntu?
<gpocentek> ongardie: I'm one of the main devs (we are 3 uploaders)
<ongardie> gpocentek: ah, well nice to meet you then
<gpocentek> :)
<feliciano> wow
<gpocentek> it's nice to see upstream around ;)
<ongardie> gpocentek: there's not much xubuntu downstream like the gentoo and lunar-linux guys
<markus_> did anyone manage to install enlightenment's "engage" panel? i get loads of dependency problems (libecore1 being nasty)
<markus_> (i'll better ask in #elbuntu, they use e17)
<hyper_ch> hiho
<mrdarkside> hi
<mrdarkside> need help
<hyper_ch> really?
<hyper_ch> you need help?
<hyper_ch> or I need help?
<hyper_ch> or both?
<mrdarkside> been using xp on disk a
<mrdarkside> bought a disk B and installed linux
<hyper_ch> that's good :)
<mrdarkside> somehow i corrupted xubuntu and now i cant enter any one, a nor b
<mrdarkside> it was a grub problem
<hyper_ch> then re-install grub again :)
<mrdarkside> so i installed xubuntu on disk a (xp disk) so i can later retreive the data stored on linux disk b
<hyper_ch> so didn't grub work anymore?
<hyper_ch> did it work at some time?
<mrdarkside> now when I plug the disk b xubuntu doesnt start
<mrdarkside> it says something about device mapper fails
<hyper_ch> why did you unplug the other diskdrive at all?
<hyper_ch> it seems like in the bios your first booting device is your disk b and hence since grub is corrupted there it can't boot anymore
<hyper_ch> and have you been trying to install feisty?
<mrdarkside> nop
<mrdarkside> coul it be that is because i installed linux with disk b unplugged?
<hyper_ch> it depends on your boot menu
<hyper_ch> this kind of things happens if you have a bootable partition and if that partition on that disk is given priority upon booting
<hyper_ch> change in the bios the boot order of those two drives
<hyper_ch> are they both ide or s-ata or mixed?
<mrdarkside> ide both
<hyper_ch> then check in the bios which is set to boot first from
<mrdarkside> when i installed linux there was disk a only...after that i said: "well, now i'll just plug disk b and read the data from linux on disk"
<mrdarkside> linux on disk a"
<hyper_ch> you said before you installed linux on disk b
<hyper_ch> so grub is still on there
<hyper_ch> but that got corrupted you say
<hyper_ch> so after installing it to disk a
<hyper_ch> it runs fine when disk b is unplugged
<hyper_ch> but it seems, that you have set int he bios disk b priority of disk a to boot
<hyper_ch> and disk b has a bootable partition
<hyper_ch> hence it will boot from disk b - which fails again - because that was your primary reason to reinstall linux on disk a
<mrdarkside> i just wanted my linux  read disk b as a storage disk
<mrdarkside> the scheme is this
<hyper_ch> the intention of disk b doesn't matter
<hyper_ch> according to what you said to me in the bios disk b has higher boot priority than disk a
<hyper_ch> and disk b is somewhat corrupted hence the failure
<hyper_ch> make disk a as first boot device in the bios
<mrdarkside> yeap, but the master and the boot disk is a
<mrdarkside> in bios too
<hyper_ch> if you unplug disk b, can you boot?
<mrdarkside> a is ide0 master and b is ide0slave
<mrdarkside> the system boots from a
<mrdarkside> but then it reaches a stage when its stop
<hyper_ch> [09:28]  <hyper_ch> if you unplug disk b, can you boot?
<mrdarkside> yeap
<hyper_ch> you can boot normally? Linux is started?
<mrdarkside> i can boot and work perfectly
<mrdarkside> right now i am using it
<mrdarkside> but my files are on the other disk
<hyper_ch> then look at the boot order in the bios
<mrdarkside> if i plug the disk b i cant start the OS
<hyper_ch> then look at the boot order in the bios
<mrdarkside> i've already checked that
<hyper_ch> double check it
<hyper_ch> disk a must have higher priority than disk b
<mrdarkside> 1 cdrom 2 harddisk 3 floppy 4 usb...
<hyper_ch> and what is the boot order of the harddisks?
<mrdarkside> a first
<hyper_ch> obviously not
<hyper_ch> have you seen the entries of the harddisks in the bios and their respective priorities?
<mrdarkside> with disk b plugged the sistem start linux xubuntu (disk a) loading, and then it get me to the error screen saying something about device mapper or map error
<hyper_ch> if you don't want to listen and check those things I can't help you
<mrdarkside> wait here
<mrdarkside> 
<mrdarkside> hey
<mrdarkside> so
<hyper_ch> yes?
<mrdarkside> ide channel 0 master 40.......wdt....disk a
<mrdarkside> ide channel 0 slave    80.......wdt.... disk b
<mrdarkside> ide chanel 1 slave     ........................ cdrom
<mrdarkside> boot config:
<mrdarkside> boot secuence:
<mrdarkside> fist boot device: hard disk
<mrdarkside> hard disk priority:  1 40.........wdt.... disk a 2 other device dont remember
<mrdarkside> thats with disk b plugged
<hyper_ch> then I don't know
<mrdarkside> so i started linux, it load the splash screen...
<hyper_ch> it doesn't make sene
<mrdarkside> yes it's does
<mrdarkside> loading linux show me this error
<mrdarkside> [numbers.number]  device-mapper: dm-linear : Device lookup failed
<mrdarkside> are you there?
<mrdarkside> anyone knows about device-mapper?
<mrdarkside> hey!
<mrdarkside> help!
<posingaspopular> mrdarkside: sorry i duno what the answer is...
<mrdarkside> i have a problem
<mrdarkside> when i plug a hard disk
<Merchelo> hotswapping?
<mrdarkside> not
<mrdarkside> i shutdown the pc
<mrdarkside> then install the new drive and configure it so it is slave
<mrdarkside> the i boot linux
<mrdarkside> i have xubuntu
<mrdarkside> but it reaches a stage when it tells me
<mrdarkside> [numbers.number]  device-mapper: dm-linear : Device lookup failed
<Merchelo> is that the only error?
<mrdarkside> yeap
<Merchelo> and vgdisplay tells you?
<mrdarkside> wat?
<mrdarkside> i cant do anithing because the message keep appearing
<mrdarkside> so i shutdown and unplug the disk
<Merchelo> is it formatted correctly?
<mrdarkside> it was formatted and partitioned to install linux
<mrdarkside> but i had an error with that disk
<mrdarkside> so i used another
<mrdarkside> and now i want to use it as a storage disk
<mrdarkside> but i can even star linux with the disk plugged
<jorg2> please, help me the chanel ubutun in the spanish  /join  ?
<mrdarkside> aprende ingls
<mrdarkside> sabes algo de linux?
<mrdarkside> I need a geek
<mrdarkside> :)
<jorg2> quien va a saber si vengo de otro ambiente
<mrdarkside> hey!!!!
<mrdarkside> i need an intermdiate linux user
<mrdarkside> hhey!!!!!
<mrdarkside> anyone?
<mrdarkside> help
<mrdarkside> fuck you
<Merchelo> heh
<Merchelo> anyone ever try and install automatix on xubuntu 6.10 ?
<hyper_ch> edon't use automatix
<Merchelo> why not?
<hyper_ch> it can break the system upon upgrades
<Merchelo> hmm i can see that, the way it overwrites the sources.list :/
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: I heard it has improved a lot meanwhile but you can still do all that stuff yourself and hence you will learn something and it won't break the system later :)
<hyper_ch> automatix is great for new users to get up and running
<Merchelo> yeah, i was just reading up about it, and changed a few things, and decided to go back to the old way of installing java :)
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: have you been reinstalling the system a few times lately and do you think you will do a few times more?
<Merchelo> no, i have xubuntu installed for a few months now, and don't bet on installing it, just fixing it rather than re-installation
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: well, I just wrote myself an install script which will take care of most software that I need :)
<Diego> hi all
<Diego> what to do when there's no inet connction under xubuntu?
<Diego> anyone here?
<Agafonov> some :)
<reaVer> you have wifi or something?
<Diego> no, ethernet
<Diego> other pc with kubuntu connected via same router
<Diego> the one that doesnt want to connect is a ibm x20 notebook
<reaVer> ah, notebooks:P
<Diego> yeah, but at least ibm :p
<Diego> thought these work well with linux
<reaVer>  lspci|grep Eth
<reaVer> enter that
<Diego> k
<reaVer> tell me what you get for output
<Diego> different letters and explications
<Diego> please be patient, i am totally new on linux :)
<reaVer> ?
<reaVer> you get garbage or do you get a chipname or something?
<Diego> i didnt get the sign "|" into the console, us layout
<Diego> nothing like that
<Merchelo> above the enter key or there abouts shift+\
<reaVer> then you'll get an error:P
<reaVer> yeah, what Merchelo said:P
<Diego> host bridge: intel corporation ....
<Diego> what would help you?
<reaVer> nope
<reaVer> I need the Ethernet
<reaVer> lspci|grep Eth here gives:
<reaVer> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX (rev 20)
<reaVer> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Diego> 00:0a.0 ethernet controller: intel corporation 82557/8/9 [ethernet pro 100]  (rev 09)
<Diego> seems to be what you asked me for
<Diego> what to do now?
<reaVer> pray someone can help you:P
<reaVer> I'm unable to find the module that would belong to it
<reaVer> looks like you're fucked:P
<reaVer> http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/1000/linux/e100.htm
<reaVer> this namely seems to be the driver that belongs to it
<reaVer> and that driver is not compatible with 2.6.*
<Diego> not compatible???
<reaVer> the module will probably not even compile on 2.6 kernels
<Diego> looks bad
<Diego> :/
<reaVer> you'll have to wait till someone that does know IBMs comes by to help:P
<reaVer> the guy I would ask is still in his bed
<reaVer> :P
<Diego> hmm, and i thought linux on ibm notebooks is no problem...
<Diego> damn it
<reaVer> that's what I thought too:P
<Diego> well, it's an old notebook, but windows2000 was running on it too :P
<Diego> damn ibm
<Diego> no linux love for my old ibm...
<reaVer> it's a very old notebook I'd say:P
<Diego> its ok for what we would to use it
<Diego> i bought it for 30euros with a friend to play with linux
<Diego> maybe only 25
<reaVer> och:P
<k^^> Diego: I run xubuntu on an old T20, almost no problems
<reaVer> k^^: then go help him with his ethernet:P
<Diego> yeah, help me, please :)
<Diego> i cant believe that, even 2000 was running, what a shame
<k^^> I have no clue how to help you Diego :)
<k^^> mine runs almost out the box
<Diego> yeah, nice to know i am fucked up with my notebook
<Diego> argh
<Diego> you guys think anyone could help me?
<Diego> or is this problem too big?
<Diego> how about an ethernet adapter over pcmcia?
<Diego> would this work?
<KurtAriel> hello all, looking for some feedback/help maybe
<Merchelo> ok
<KurtAriel> Xubuntu latest beta on a Dell Ispiron 4000 laptop
<KurtAriel> having X issues
<KurtAriel> of some sort
<KurtAriel> the screen is kind 0f "split" into 3 areas
<KurtAriel> tried different boot settings, no resolution
<KurtAriel> have Mepis (a Kubuntu basically) on the hdd and no probs with that like this
<KurtAriel> tried changing res through desktop settings, no diff
<KurtAriel> should I report this to the devels, or is it a LCD thing where I need to tweak xorg maybe?
<KurtAriel> appreciate any help/input
<KurtAriel> also, reduced workspaces to onlu one, problem remained
<KurtAriel> sp *only
<KurtAriel> could be this - comment #5 at this page: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/geekend/?p=197
<hyper_ch> Diego: what ethernet card do you have in there?
<k^^> anyone happends to know how I can make the gap between my desktop icons smaller?
<gpocentek> k^^: you can set that in the desktop settings dialog IIRC
<k^^> mkay
<hyper_ch> k^^: you could set a higher screen resolution :)
<hyper_ch> Diego: still here?
<gpocentek> k^^: err, sorry, I misread what you wrote
<k^^> ok?
<gpocentek> I don't think that it's doable in fact
<hyper_ch> k^^: better to ask in #xfce
<k^^> ok I'll try that
<hyper_ch> Diego: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395422
<Diego> i am here
<Diego> thank you
<Diego> https://systemausfall.org/wikis/howto/Debian_on_IBM_X20
<Diego> we're now downloading alternate xubuntu with 2.20 kernel
<Diego> do you think this may help?
<hyper_ch> Diego: I don't know
<hyper_ch> you're downloading feisty?
<mirf> feisty fawwrrnnn
<mirf> can't wait
<hyper_ch> I'd rather recommend to download the desktop version
<mirf> feisty is out on 19th?
<Diego> feisty?
<mirf> yeah
<Diego> what is feisty? sry
<Diego> ok, my friend knows it
<mirf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn
<hyper_ch> feisty is the new version of *ubuntu
<Diego> thats what we're downloading right now
<mirf> I'm gonna wait for may i think
<hyper_ch> the partitioner in the herd3-5 release in the alternate install didn't work correctly, hence I had to get the desktop version
<Diego> we're only having 128mb of ram, thats why we need the alternate version
<Diego> or can you recommend something else?
<hyper_ch> well, I don't know if the partitioner is now fixed in the beta release... as said, I used Herd3-5
<Diego> ok, the download is almost finished, so we will give it a try :)
<hyper_ch> don't forget to use CD-RW :)
<Diego> eerm, it doesnt matter, we allready burned maybe 10-20 cds with linux distributions
<Diego> :)
<Diego> this is allready the 3rd cd for our little ibm
<hyper_ch> that's why I said using cd-RW :)
<Diego> the cd's aren't mine :p
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<Diego> na, thats ok, we will use them later i think
<hyper_ch> well, you could meanwhile try what they did do on that thread in the ubuntuforums
<hyper_ch> and I'm experimenting now
<hyper_ch> hopefully I won't f*** everything up :)
<Diego> ok, we will see, but i think this could be to complicatet for us
<Diego> ok, its definitly to complicated for us :/
<Diego> we're absolutely beginners on linux
<Diego> hyper, are you from CH?
<hyper_ch> yes
<Diego> na wir auch
<hyper_ch> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hyper_ch> ^^
<Diego> nono, let's stay here :D
<Diego> seems like you're a really good help for us
<hyper_ch> I'm just a user
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel, TheSheep, maxamilion and a few others are the geeks in here :)
<Diego> ok, but we're doing good with your help
<Diego> where are you from?
<hyper_ch> Switzerland
<Diego> yeah, i noticed:)
<Diego> but where in swizerland? we're from berne
<Diego> ah
<Diego> we're doing what they posted on the forum
<hyper_ch> Originating from Solothurn but studying in St. Gallen
<Diego> nice
<Diego> we've got the new xubuntu now
<Diego> restarting now the notebook, it was all exactly as posted in the forum
<hyper_ch> so that solution from the forum helped?
<Diego> we have now restarted the notebook, but there are further steps to do i think
<Diego> but it looked good
<Diego> oooooooooooooowwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Diego> it works
<Diego> what a great feeling
<Diego> :)
<Diego> after such a horrible night
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<hyper_ch> the forums are a great ressource :)
<Diego> yeah, we searched via google...
<Diego> didnt find a lot
<Diego> hmmm, wasted a cd again
<Diego> :D
<hyper_ch> you could try feisty
<hyper_ch> it uses less system ressources I tend to think
<Diego> hmm, first see what we cand do now
<Diego> my first time running linux
<mirf> 1st time is always trhe worst ;)
<hyper_ch> linux is nice :)
<Diego> maybe we will try it later
<Diego> yeah, i like it allready
<hyper_ch> and you did the right thing already :) coming in irc for asking for help :)
<Diego> yeah
<Diego> we would have thrown the notebook away today if we wouldnt have linux running on it properly
<hyper_ch> I'd have taken it :)
<Diego> know we were occupied for maybe 7 hours with this problem
<hyper_ch> what video card is in there?
<Diego> it is the 8mb i think
<hyper_ch> nvidia?
<hyper_ch> intel?
<hyper_ch> ati?
<hyper_ch> ...?
<Diego> ati
<Diego> its an old notebook
<Diego> no 3d desktop i think :/
<hyper_ch> no 3d desktop but maybe 3d acceleration of the card which can also improve speed :)
<Diego> really? why need 3d acceleration for 2d office stuff? does this really help improving speed?
<hyper_ch> I think so
<Diego> ah ok
<hyper_ch> btw, #ubuntu-de is also nice :)
<hyper_ch> more people there
<Diego> really?
<Diego> oh, so lets go over there:)
<hyper_ch> I am already there :)
<Diego> i am now too
<b52laptop> hello
<b52laptop> one question , how could i remove xubuntu small startup animations durint the boot , and print strartup up boots details
<b52laptop> ?
<hyper_ch> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !nosplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<b52laptop> hyper_ch,  i was not  speaking about grub sbootspalsh but ubuntu one
<gpocentek> b52laptop: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, and drop the "splash" option from the kernel boot line
<Qew> I think that b52laptop is referring to the animated splash that happens when Xfce starts, not the boot splash.
<gpocentek> aaah
<Qew> b52laptop: Try: Settings>Splash Screen Settings and set to none
<b52laptop> Qew,  yeap , thanks
<ghatak> Hi, I am an Ubuntu user, currently running Fiesty Fawn, I want to switch to XUbuntu with minimal disrruption to my stuff and work. What is the best path I should take ?
<b52laptop> gpocentek, thks
<knw> I need hlep
<ormiret> what's the problem knw?
<knw> I had beryl running
<knw> I'm running festy
<knw> everything went crazy
<knw> I lost my workplaces
<knw> and my title bars
<knw> I can't resize or move anything around
<knw> I ran all updates
<knw> got some new vid drivers
<knw> then I managed to get my title bars back up
<knw> in terminal
<knw> I used metacity
<knw> but if I close the termial everything goes back to normal
<ormiret> if beryl is doing crazy things I'd say close it and go back to xfwm4
<knw> ya
<knw> I uninstalled beryl
<knw> then I had to reinstall compiz
<knw> and metacity
<knw> to get my title bars back
<ormiret> you shouldn't have needed to. Was xfwm4 running?
<knw> yes
<knw> now it isn't
<knw> cuase once I lose my terminal
<knw> it's over
<knw> I can't move anything around
<knw> so I can't access my menues
<knw> so I have to alt+ctrl+backspace
<ormiret> Alt-F2 gets run dialogue and you can start xfwm4 from there
<knw> what's the command that I need to type
<knw> I can go trough my menues right now
<knw> but only cuase I have metacity running in a terminal
<ormiret> The easy way to fix it is lose metacity, use alt-F2 to get the run dialogue and run 'xfwm4' from there, then logout saving the session so it starts automatically next time.
<ormiret> *close matacity
<knw> I just run xfwm4
<knw> should i see changes upon running of the command
<ormiret> yes
<knw> nothing changed
<ormiret> have you got a terminal open?
<knw> the window just went away
<knw> yes
<knw> for metacity
<knw> if I close that
<knw> I can't even type in here
<knw> everything locks up
<knw> that's why
<knw> haha
<ormiret> Oh right, you have to close metacity before xfwm4 can take over
<sinkorswim> how can I update thunar to version 0.8.0? apt-get install / update only seems to install 0.4.0
<knw> do I have to have it clicked to run in terminal
<knw> or no?
<knw> cuase in the run box I get an option
<ormiret> no, you don't want it to run in terminal
<knw> ok cool
<knw> yes!
<knw> that worked
<ormiret> sinkorswim: what version of xubuntu are you running? 0.4.0 is the newest available in edgy 0.8.0 is available in feisty
<ormiret> knw: excellent, remember to save the session when you log out so it starts automatically next time you log in.
<knw> the problem that still resides is that all my windows that I have open show up 2 times in my bar
<ormiret> twice next to each other or two sets of all running programs?
<knw> ya next to each other is the same program
<knw> for example I only have xchat open
<knw> but it shows up 2 times
<sinkorswim> ormiret: I'm using edgy, but I was under the impression that individual linux programs can be updated as and when needed?
<knw> in my bottom bar
<sinkorswim> i.e thunar 0.8.0 without having to upgrade to feisty, or is that not possible?
<knw> and I can click both
<knw> but it's not 2 instances for the same program
<knw> if I was to open up some thing else that will also show up twice
<ormiret> sinkorswim: possible but certainly not easy, the updates after release are just to fix security problems or major bugs.
<ormiret> knw: can you close one of the xchats (probably an idea to try another app rather than xchat so you don't disconnect from here if you can't (: )?
<sinkorswim> ormiret: i c, thanks
<knw> ya they all show 2 times
<knw> but there is space between them
<knw> so I was to open up another program
<knw> shows up like it would normaly show up in the bar
<knw> but 2 times
<knw> with anything
<knw> seems like my bar is devided in half
<knw> and whatever is showing in one half
<knw> shows up in the next half
<ormiret> Are you getting "xchat xcaht other_app other_app" or "xchat other_app" x2?
<knw> "xchat other_app                   xchat other_app"
<knw> so if I was to open up something else
<knw> I would get "xchat other_app 3rd_app           xchat other_app 3rd_app"
<ormiret> OK, that sounds like two icon boxes running, right click in the blank psace to the right of the app icons and selct remove from the popup menu.
<knw> yes!!
<knw> good job
<knw> ok next problem ={
<knw> it's not gui related
<knw> k I just reloged
<knw> with save session
<knw> I sitll had to run
<knw> xfwm4
<knw> to get my title bars back
<knw> and my workspaces
<knw> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ormiret> That's odd, what did you change to get beryl/compiz to start automatically?
<knw> well
<knw> I unistalled
<knw> beryl
<knw> from terminal
<knw> and then synaptico packet manager
<knw> I removed it from there
<knw> cause it was night mare
<knw> I could do anything once beryl decide to die on me
<knw> couldn't click on anything
<knw> once I unsitalled it
<knw> all my windows were missing
<knw> titlebars
<knw> so I went to the forums of course
<knw> ran the compiz command to give me some stats
<knw> but it showed as not being installed
<knw> so I rand the pakage
<knw> then ran metacity
<knw> I also had to install that as well
<knw> then I got title bars back
<knw> but only if I was running the terminal
<ormiret> Yeah it looks like the change that beryl or you made to swap xfwm4 for beryl is still preventing xfwm4 from running at startup, so I was wondering if you did anything to change to beryl after installing it and what that was.
<knw> I ran all updates
<knw> cuase I tought it was video card drives
<knw> since I got a ATI 9800 pro Radeon all in wonder
<knw> there was actaullly a driver update
<knw> that came in trought automaticly
<ormiret> knw: were you following instructions to install beryl?
<knw> I did but then I came across a script
<knw> so I just ran the script
<knw> asked me few questions
<knw> and did everything
<ormiret> could you point me at the script so I can have a look at what it changed?
<knw> yes sure
<knw> let me find it
<knw> I think I have it saved
<knw> but I can't find the link
<ormiret> if you've got the script file then copy it into the pastebin
<ormiret> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<knw> http://distfiles.gentoo-xeffects.org/beryl-setup
<knw> I found it
<Carsten[DE] > Hi there!
<Carsten[DE] > I found:
<Carsten[DE] > /etc/modutils/snd-es18xx
<Carsten[DE] > /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko
<Carsten[DE] > ...but modprobe and lsmod fail... how can I can get access to this driver?
<Pumpernickel> What error message(s) do you get?
<Carsten[DE] > FATAL module not found
<ormiret> knw: that script makes changes to your gdm config that I'm not sure how to undo.
<Carsten[DE] > while i found this multiple times under /usr/src/..... as .h .c .o .ko
<Carsten[DE] > i tried in home
<Carsten[DE] > and in dir of file
<Carsten[DE] > modprobe fails all the time
<brokenbin> how do i install win32 codecs again?
<Pumpernickel> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Pumpernickel> Carsten[DE] : What's the result of `uname -a`?
<brokenbin> Pumpernickel: i was just there, but i don't know how to find one
<Carsten[DE] > Linux magellan 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 19:55:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<knw> dgm config does?
<Carsten[DE] > I installes 6.06 from alternate CDROM
<Carsten[DE] > http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8966/ (lspci)
<ormiret> gdm is the program that handles login and starting your session, one thing that I've noticed is it creates an autostart file in '~/.config/autostart' called beryl-manager-xfce.desktop, if that is still there remove it.
<Pumpernickel> Carsten[DE] : What was the complete modprobe command you ran?
<knw> do you know the location of the file
<knw> and must be loged in as a root user?
<ormiret> '.config/autostart' from you're home folder and you houldn't need to be root to remove it
<knw> I can't find it under home
<knw> aleks@linux:/home$ ~/.config/autostart
<knw> bash: /home/aleks/.config/autostart: No such file or directory
<ormiret> knw run 'cd ~/.config && ls' and see if autostart is in the output
<knw> gtk-2.0   Terminal  xfburn  xfce4-session
<knw> mousepad  Thunar    xfce4   xfce4-taskmanager.rc
<knw> that's all I get under home
<ormiret> did you use the --setup option for that script?
<knw> yes
<exlt> hi all - this mornings update now gives me desktop icons - one for another local mounted partition, and another for an unknown unmountable device called 'SERVICEV001' - there is nothing in ~/Desktop, nor have I seen this behavior before - my love of xfce is that it does not do odd auto-things unless I tell it to..  any help on disabling whatever this is - I have looked for new unfamiliar processes, and have not put my finger on it..
<exlt> oh, this is feisty
<Pumpernickel> Feisty support in #ubuntu+1.
<exlt> for xubuntu, as well?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<exlt> thanks
<knw> I'm wondering if I should just install edgy over feisty
<ormiret> knw: is there a file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom' on your system?
<knw> yes there is
<ormiret> is there also a gdm.conf in the same folder?
<knw> yep
<ormiret> right in that case remove the gdm.conf-custom (probably safest to move it somewhere rather than deleting it in case this makes things worse...) you will need root privs to do this.
<knw> should I just rename it
<ormiret> yeah that ought to be enough to make gdm use the normal gdm.conf
<knw> sorry what was the command to rename
<knw> mv fire file2?
<ormiret> yes
<knw> nice
<knw> k
<knw> the renamed it
<knw> relog now?
<ormiret> yeah, that should be all the things that script did reverted (except package installations, but you removed them already)
<knw> ya I did that
<knw> I'm really new to this
<knw> seems everything I do endup being a night mare =] 
<knw> ok
<knw> gonna relog now
<knw> that worked!
<ormiret> excellent.
<knw> =p
<knw> ok now mounting my ntfs partitions
<knw> the show on my desktop
<knw> I have the icons setup
<knw> but they won't mount
<ormiret> sorry I've got no idea about ntfs, I haven't tried to interoperate with windows since before the move to ntfs.
<knw> thanks a lot you've been great help
<knw> what clinet do you use for irc
<knw> I used to use mIRC
<knw> I need to wine it but before I do that I need get my ntfs partions mounted
<ormiret> I'm currently using irssi, but I think I'm going to mov to erc at some point since I prefer emacs window management to irssi's
<knw> I can't figure out how to display users in xchat
<knw> like all the users in the channel
<knw> in the separate window
<knw> what was the channel for feisty
<Casio_> hi
<Casio_> someone here ?
<Casio_> :)
<ormiret> yes
<Ance> hi
<Ance> i have problem with xfce4.4 i have new options in xfce4-session-logout "switch user" ask can i this options disabled ?
<ormiret> I don't think you can get rid of it. I'm intrigued though, why do you want to?
<Casio_> hi
<Ance> ormiret: i not wil this options "switch user" in logout
<Ance> i wil default options : reboot exit logout
<Ance> wil = want
<ormiret> It doesn't do anything if you just ignore the button.
<Pumpernickel> Actually, it bites you if you don't use it enough.  That's a new feature since 4.3.99.
<Ance> 4:3.99 ?
<VladimirBG> hi
<VladimirBG> I'm using ubuntu 6.06, but I find it a big heavy on resources, and I'm thinking about switching to Xubuntu
<VladimirBG> do you suggest 6.06, 6.10 or should I wait for 7.04?
<VladimirBG> (laptop, proriatery ati drivers are a must)
<Pumpernickel> Wait for 7.04.  It has Xfce 4.4 stable, and it'll only be a short wait - it's due out the week of the 19th.
<VladimirBG> O_o
<VladimirBG> sounds nice
<KurtKraut> Is there any equivalent to network-manager (Ubuntu) for Xubuntu ?
<maxamillion> KurtKraut: not entirely, that is actually something that is in development at the moment but you are able to install the network manager from ubuntu in xubuntu if you like or if you need it for only wifi i would recommend wifi-radar as an alternative
<KurtKraut> maxamillion, this solution under developtment would not require Gnome dependencies, right ?
<maxamillion> KurtKraut: correct
<KurtKraut> God to know that
<KurtKraut> Now, just have to wait for feisty+1 :P
<KurtKraut> *good
<maxamillion> KurtKraut: unfortunately it is still in early development so it probably won't appear until feisty+1 ... though we wish it could be out now
<KurtKraut> maxamillion, hm... I see
<maxamillion> KurtKraut: there are actually two alternatives we are chosing between, both in early development and neither requiring gnome-libs ... one of them is being developed by a xfce core developer and the other by a third party dev .... http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/ and http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig#screenies
<maxamillion> KurtKraut: i believe the one called "airconfig" is the one being developed by the xfce core developer
<KurtKraut> maxamillion, I'll test one by one
<maxamillion> :)
<hyper_ch> hiho
<maxamillion> hello
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: my friend, I have an issue :) how do I permanently load a kernel module?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: "sudo nano /etc/modules" add the module name (the name you use to modprobe it) to the end of the list, save and exit ... should load next boot
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: thx :)
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<hyper_ch> now I have to fix that gpilot/evolution or kpilot/kontact issue :(
<maxamillion> ?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: well, when I sync from my palm lifedrive not all contact details are being transferred.... birthdates and pictures that I have on the lifedrive don't show up in evolution and kontact
<maxamillion> oh .... that's no good ....
<maxamillion> i sadly don't have fun hardware like a palm lifedrive so i wouldn't be of much help
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oooo!!! but maybe you can answer a question for me
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i was planning on buying either a lifedrive or a T|X (because they have wifi) but i was wondering if they support WEP/WPA/WPA2 and if they come with a VPN client
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I can try :)
<hyper_ch> wep is supported... don't know about wpa/2 and they support vpn clients but don't come with one
<maxamillion> ok, i saw some vpn clients for it that cost roughly $30 (which isn't that bad) ... just thought i would ask
<hyper_ch> the life drive supports wpa-psk
<hyper_ch> does the t|x have the option of using sd-cards?
<maxamillion> i believe so
<hyper_ch> well, the reason I bought the ld was the 4gb drive in there
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: did you have to buy anything extra for wifi or did it need something? (when i read somewhere it says something like "wifi ready" and i didn't know what that meant)
<hyper_ch> the tx would be smaller and more handy and sd cards won't take long time
<hyper_ch> until they also have 4gb
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: no, wifi is installed already
<maxamillion> yeah ... the main reason i need a palm is for wifi around campus and keeping my schedule
<hyper_ch> hehe.... yeah, wifi works out of the box... wep and wpa-psk
<maxamillion> awesome
<hyper_ch> it's quite nice :)
<hyper_ch> but as said, pictures and birthdates that I saved on the lifedrived aren't being synced
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: oh and you need to replace the built-in browser (blazer) with Opera :)
<hyper_ch> I wonder how long it'll still take to prepare my harddisk :(
<hyper_ch> it's been on it server hours now :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: another thing ... is there a ssh client for palm?
<hyper_ch> haven't checked
<maxamillion> hmmm... because it would be really cool to be able to admin my servers while sitting in class
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: found one :) http://www.sealiesoftware.com/pssh/
<maxamillion> nvm ... says its insecure
<kalikiana> Hi there, can anyone help me: I can't access my email server and it says "Quota exceeded".
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: then delete some mails there
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, I cannot access any folder, so I can not delete any mail.
<hyper_ch> delete it through webmail
<hyper_ch> or ssh
<kalikiana> ss?
<kalikiana> Actually webmail doesn't work either. Only reporting an error.
<hyper_ch> ssh
<hyper_ch> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kalikiana> How would I delete mail via ssh?
<kalikiana> I tried to connect via telnet already, but didn't manage to delete or even view mails.
<hyper_ch> ssh user@server.com
<brokenbin> maxamillion: how do i install win32 codecs for totem?
<hyper_ch> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brokenbin> hyper_ch: i have been there
<brokenbin> hyper_ch: but i couldn't find what i was looking for
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, I think my server doesn't permit ssh. It's a webhoster by the way.
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: then google for Seveas' repositories
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: then I can't help you
<kalikiana> Ok, thank you anyway.
<ormiret> kalikiana: you'll probably have to speak to tech support for the host and get them to delete some mails for you
<kalikiana> ormiret, I sent them an email but currently nobody answers. Is there no other way?
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: is it imap?
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, yes it is.
<hyper_ch> why not deleting first a mail locally and then trying to sync?
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, I tried to delete some mail with attachments, but that doesn't seem to work although they "disappeared" from my folders as they should.
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone seen erstazi
<maxamillion> !seen erstazi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen erstazi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> what?!?!
<maxamillion> bigfuzzyjesus: no ... no i haven't
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, they got rid of the seen command
<bigfuzzyjesus> dont ask me why
<maxamillion> i notived :/
<bigfuzzyjesus> :(
<Pumpernickel> Dude, use seenserv.
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: ?
<Pumpernickel> seenserv is a freenode service to find out when someone last was on the freenode network.
<maxamillion> ah
<atarinox> does anybody know...will there be a Feisty release for xubuntu on april 19?
<maxamillion> atarinox: that is the current plan, but we might be behind by a day or two
#xubuntu 2007-04-07
<rici> does anyone know why when i start gvim on xubuntu it complains about /usr/bin/esd not existing? Or, better yet, how I can get it to not complain, other than installing esd or using a crude workaround?
<rici> i couldn't find esd in any obvious config files, but there are a lot of them...
<maxamillion> rici: which package of gvim did you install?
<rici> vim-full
<rici> maxamillion: i had to use vim-full to get clientserver, because it got left out of the normal install for god knows what reason
<rici> perhaps people don't know how useful it is.
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> yeah ... no clue
<maxamillion> i installed vim-gtk and life is good
<rici> i just symlinked /usr/bin/esd to /bin/true to squelch the error, but it seems like that shouldn't be necessary :)
<maxamillion> yeah ... it really should
<ablomen> hey, xubuntu feisty doesnt boot right, cant even edit root files, what happend?
<maxamillion> ablomen: not sure ... there was a kernel update today, could have borked something
<ablomen> :(
<ablomen> damn, stuck on windowz now
<maxamillion> i'm not sure it did ... just might have
<ablomen> well the weird thing is, i cant even run root commands
<PiTcReW> whats improved in feisty?
<rici> ok, i've got another obscure gvim question. when i send a command to the server, it raises the gvim window but doesn't give it keyboard focus. is there some window manager tweak i need to get that to work?
<ablomen> shouldnt be kernel trouble should it?
<maxamillion> ablomen: wait ... you can boot and login but not run sudo commands?
<maxamillion> rici: not entirely sure to be honest, but that would probably be a good place to check
<rici> yeah, i did, in both window manager settings and window manager tweaks
<maxamillion> gotta run
<ablomen> maxamillion, well, i start booting, i press ctr+alt+del and it goes into terminal mode (tries to start gdm but cant) then i cant run sudo commands
<PiTcReW> xfce is skinnable isnt it?
<PiTcReW> sorry if that was a really dumb question, i just switched from windows 2 days ago
<BFTD> yes
<PiTcReW> thanks
<PiTcReW> and does anyone know a good xdcc list browser script for x-chat
<PiTcReW> i googled and had no luck
<lypsis> isnt really Xubuntu related... but here is one i used some time ago (small & simple, but it serves the purpose) => http://www.student.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/~sf1017/xdcc-client/xdcc-client.pl
<PiTcReW> hmmm
<lypsis> if you wanna something like the xdccklipper script for mirc, wish you luck you find one, i didn't
<PiTcReW> yeah thats what im lookin for
<PiTcReW> :(
<lypsis> :/
<PiTcReW> hmmm
<PiTcReW> how do you configure obsidian
<PiTcReW> theres no man
<lypsis> obsidian?
<PiTcReW> and when i type /fs it gives me a list of commands
<PiTcReW> its an fserve script
<lypsis> sorry dont know :)
<PiTcReW> its all good
<PiTcReW> i think i found somethin
<PiTcReW> hey where is the x-chat directory?
<BFTD> its hidden
<BFTD> ~/.xchat2
<PiTcReW> yeah but where?
<PiTcReW> alright
<PiTcReW> thanks
<PiTcReW> so if i put a perl script in that directory it would automatically load?
<DJAnubis> okay
<DJAnubis> I want to run wine and games, what xubuntu should I get?
<DJAnubis> dapper, edgy, or feisty
<DJAnubis> I'm guessing not feisty because it's unstable to the max, but someone said that edgy was unstable as well...
<DJAnubis> but does dapper run wine and games well enough to not risk edgy?
<maxamillion> DJAnubis: yeah, just get the newer version from winehq.com instead of the one in the dapper repositories
<DJAnubis> alright, thanks :D
<maxamillion> np
<DJAnubis> so...for this I would go where in the downloads section?
<DJAnubis> just ubuntu?
<DJAnubis> I'd ask in their channel but I just riled up a storm on accident
<maxamillion> DJAnubis: yeah, just ubuntu ... xubuntu shares the same repositories as ubuntu so its the same underlying system
<DJAnubis> roger that
<DJAnubis> alright, time for food, cya geekz and einz later when I upgrade from kubuntu to xubuntu
<maxamillion> :)
<DJAnubis> I've heard it's better anyways ;D
<maxamillion> i like to think so
<_spaz> hi _CodemanMob_
<PiTcReW> xubuntu is fast as fuck
<_spaz> O_o
<_spaz> language please
<PiTcReW> sorry
<_spaz> well i don't mind, but the guys in charge might >_>
<PiTcReW> oh , thanks for telling me
<PiTcReW> i don't want to get banned or anything
<_spaz> np, just be careful :)
<PiTcReW> could someone test my fserve for me?
<PiTcReW> please
<tropicana> hello
<_spaz> PiTcReW: sure
<PiTcReW> type /ctcp PiTcReW !lakaiordiee
<tropicana> im havin some probs logigng in
<PiTcReW> thanks
<maxamillion> PiTcReW: we don't ban around here on first offense ;) ... usually takes like 3-5 :)
<PiTcReW> alright thanks for the info
<tropicana> can any1 help me out?
<PiTcReW> i appreciate it
<PiTcReW> hmmmm
<PiTcReW> spaz
<PiTcReW> what pops up?
<PiTcReW> nothing?
<_spaz> 19:38 [ctcp(PiTcReW)]  !LAKAIORDIEE
<_spaz> that's it
<maxamillion> tropicana: what kind of problems are you having logging in?
<PiTcReW> junkk
<tropicana> maxamillion, when i try to log in to my root account, it briefly shows the desktop and then restarts
<_spaz> tropicana: are you trying to login as root on the gui?
<tropicana> _spaz, im logging in to my main acount
<_spaz> oic
<_spaz> hmm...
<tropicana> yeah
<maxamillion> tropicana: you should never graphically log in as root
<_spaz> indeed
<tropicana> maxamillion, its not root, its my main account, the admin account?
<maxamillion> tropicana: wait, you are logging in as the suder user? ... oh, hmmm
<_spaz> oh, that's fine
<tropicana> yes
<_spaz> try this:
<tropicana> but i can log in to another account i made
<maxamillion> that's a little strange that its doing that
<_spaz> oh...
<tropicana> i even tried failsafe gnome
<_spaz> i had a similar problem once tropicana
<tropicana> oh
<tropicana> _spaz, what did u do?
<_spaz> you'll have to recreate the account :(
<_spaz> but...
<tropicana> oh dam
<_spaz> do it so you don't remove your home :)
<tropicana> mm
<tropicana> theres no otehr way?
<_spaz> i tried, sorry :/
<tropicana> maxamillion, any ideas?
<tropicana> how do i recreate the account?
<maxamillion> tropicana: wait ... you said you tried failsafe gnome? ... you are using gnome?
<tropicana> well
<tropicana> i have gnome and xfce
<tropicana> and right now, xfce works with the other account
<maxamillion> tropicana: ok, do ctrl+alt+f1 and login to the command line
<tropicana> then wat
<tropicana> i wont be able to talk here anymore
<_Codeman_> Hey, I need help... does xubuntu support DLink dl120 wifi card?
<maxamillion> tropicana: well does the account you are logged into have sudo privilaged?
<maxamillion> privilages*
<tropicana> um
<tropicana> im not sure
<maxamillion> then no
<maxamillion> tropicana: what is the name of the other account?
<tropicana> i named it robert
<tropicana> when i installed xubuntu
<maxamillion> tropicana: ok, open a terminal window and type "su robert" and then type the password for that account when it asks
<tropicana> k
<tropicana> ok
<tropicana> done
<maxamillion> ok .... just a minute
<tropicana> k
<tropicana> eck, now wat
<tropicana> ops
<soweto76> _Codeman_, DLink model names don't reliably specify what kind of chip is actually there.  lspci will give you some information on the chip which can be used to search in the Ubuntu forums.
<soweto76> _Codeman_, DLink model names don't reliably specify what kind of chip is actually there.  lspci will give you some information on the chip which can be used to search in the Ubuntu forums.
<maxamillion> soweto76: please don't double post
<soweto76> maxamillion, forgive me the post did not show up here, sorry
<maxamillion> soweto76: oh, no worries :)
<_Codeman_> soweto76: Ok, thanks
<maxamillion> tropicana: ok, now type "cd /home/robert/.config/xfce4-sessions/"
<tropicana> no such file
<tropicana> or directory
<maxamillion> tropicana: uhmmm.... ok
<tropicana> maybe it's because i use gnome ?
<tropicana> well, more often
<maxamillion> tropicana: shouldn't matter ... if you have xfce installed that file should be there
<maxamillion> tropicana: have you ever logged into xfce4 with that account?
<tropicana> yes
<tropicana> before i had gnome, i wud all the time
<maxamillion> yeah, then that folder should still be there
<Qew> did you name it Robert or robert?
<tropicana> robert
<Qew> oh well
<soweto76> maxamillion, you put an "s" on sessions
<maxamillion> lol .. so i did
<maxamillion> tropicana: ok, now type "cd /home/robert/.config/xfce4-session/" :)
<maxamillion> soweto76: thanks ... good eye ;)
<tropicana> lmao
<tropicana> there we go
<maxamillion> tropicana: now type "rm xfce4-session.rc" and then try to login with that account again
<tropicana> using xfce?
<maxamillion> tropicana: yes
<tropicana> ok brb
<maxamillion> k
<_Codeman_> soweto76: Oh, I guess I should mention, the wifi card is USB
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: yes, that would have been valuable info ;)
<_Codeman_> lol sorry
<soweto76> _Codeman_, lsusb  man lsusb   might help then
<_Codeman_> ok thanks
<soweto76> lsusb -v  perhaps
<b52laptop> hi guys late consider my hosts name is x-laptop , when i ping him i receive the adress of my eth0(great it's wokring) , but wheni ping x-laptop:1521  , not known host
<b52laptop> ?
<tropicana> no
<tropicana> it didnt work
<tropicana> it showed my desktop
<tropicana> then kicked me out
<maxamillion> b52laptop: do you have that port open?
<tropicana> mm
<b52laptop> maxamillion,  i have no firewall running and oracle installed so yeah this port should be open
<maxamillion> tropicana: can you login with that account in gnome?
<tropicana> maxamillion, didnt try but probably not
<tropicana> since the last few times it didnt work
<maxamillion> tropicana: well, try ... i need to know if this is an account problem or a xfce problem
<maxamillion> tropicana: o
<tropicana> maxamillion, i cant log in with any of the options
<maxamillion> tropicana: nvm, if it hasn't been able to log into gnome in the past i doubt it will now
<tropicana> mmm
<b52laptop> :(
<tropicana> when i log in with failsafe gnome, it gives me some errors
<tropicana> but they disappear too quickly
<maxamillion> strange
<maxamillion> i need to go .... very sorry ... maybe ask in #ubuntu
<soweto76> tropicana, cat .xsesson-errors
<tropicana> no suc file or directory
<_spaz> brb
<tropicana> =\
<soweto76> tropicana, spelling?  cat .xsession-errors
<tropicana> oh
<tropicana> there we go
<tropicana> soveto76, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14321/
<tropicana> soweto76, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14321/
<tropicana> wat do u make of it>
<tropicana> ?
<soweto76> not much :)
<tropicana> lmao
<tropicana> gg
<tropicana> well thanks anyways
<tropicana> im off
<tropicana> see ya
<_Codeman_> ok, so I got the info... what should I search for?
<soweto76> _Codeman_, can you guess the name of the chip in that mess?
<Qew> b52laptop: ping sees that as a wrong address, not as an address with a port value. If you omit the ":1521", it should ping.
<b52laptop> Qew,  ping med-laptop:1521
<b52laptop> ping: unknown host med-laptop:1521
<_Codeman_> I would probably guess Atmel Corp at76c503a
<Qew> omit the :1521
<soweto76> _Codeman_, looks likely
<soweto76> _Codeman_, maybe search for atmel to begin with
<b52laptop> Qew,  i want to ping on the port 1521
<b52laptop> i know in ping on the host name
<Qew> yeah, but ping can't do that
<b52laptop> hmmmm
<b52laptop> ah ok
<Qew> it's just seeing that as part of the address
<b52laptop> ok
<ormiret> you cna use telnet to see if you can connect to the port
<soweto76> _Codeman_, maybe atmel usb
<Qew> yeah, try that
<b52laptop> ok
<soweto76> _Codeman_, http://sourceforge.net/projects/atmelwlandriver/
<soweto76> _Codeman_, apt-cache search atmel
<soweto76> _Codeman_, you will need to add the multiverse repository for apt
<soweto76> _Codeman_, looks like a big mess but fun if you like this sort of thing ;)
<_Codeman_> how do I do that?
<soweto76> do what?
<_Codeman_> add the multiverse repository
<soweto76> _Codeman_, System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<soweto76> _Codeman_, Synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<odat> how do i solve a kernel panic from the installation cd
<_Codeman_> will that operation require internet?
<Nameless-One> hey can someone assist me, when compiling some software i get the error:
<Nameless-One> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXt"   ...   "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<Nameless-One> what package do i have to install to get this "-lxt" thing, its in one of the x11 dev packages but i'm not sure which one and i cant just install them all
<soweto76> _Codeman_, well, to use the repository you will of course need the Internet
<_Codeman_> ok... so do I download the file from SF and then install that... then the card works and then do the repository thing? cuz if not I won't be able to do it
<soweto76> _Codeman_, not sure what you are getting into here -- over my head.  look at apt-cache show atmel-firmware
<ormiret> odat: you'll need to figure out what is causing the panic, what kind of messages did you get before it, have a look in /var/log/dmesg and kern.log (on your installed system not the live CD).
<soweto76> _Codeman_, use the ubuntu package from multiverse -- advisable but read the SF stuff too.
<ormiret> _Codeman_: you can get packages from packages.ubuntu.com and transfer them by disk to the target machine (but you have to get the dependencies too).
<_Codeman_> if I understand you correctly... I need internet to get my wifi card working... but that computer's only internet access is via wifi
<odat> ormiret  crc error
<_Codeman_> ok, maybe I should go for the dual boot thing first...
<ormiret> odat: on what?
<soweto76> _Codeman_, gotcha!  Well, I hope the box has a ethernet port!  You will need an Internet connection to use Synaptic to get the packages
<odat> ormiret, i am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop and once i select the install option it give me the error crc error system halt
<ormiret> odat: you're getting this on the livecd? In that case it's likely to be a bad disk, run the disk check from the boot menu to make sure.
<_Codeman_> soweto76: It has one but the computer is nowhere near the router... anyway, after reading the dual boot help I thing the install missed my Windows installation
<soweto76> _Codeman_, It would probably be easier to move the puter to the ethernet in the long run.  That wifi might be a bit tricky to setup.
<soweto76> _Codeman_, Sorry I could not provide more useful instructions.  Good Luck!
<bur[n] er> anyone know what command I could use to bind to a hotkey to control volume hte xfce way?  can xfce4-mixer accept stuff?
<rici> does anyone know of a command line utility or other simple way to tell a window manager to give keyboard focus to a specific window?
<DJAnubis> hai
<ormiret> hi DJAnubis
<DJAnubis> does anyone know how I can make this font less ow?
<ormiret> There are antialiasing options in one of the settings dialogues.
<DJAnubis> hm
<DJAnubis> wow
<DJAnubis> that's amazing
<DJAnubis> well, I found the fonts in looking for anti-aliasing
<DJAnubis> and that's what I meant. sorry
<DJAnubis> lol
<DJAnubis> st looks all funny now
<DJAnubis> whateva
<ormiret> :)
<DJAnubis> ty
<miyako> hello- I just installed xubuntu-desktop and am attempting to get Beryl to work.  I have Beryl working under KDE and Gnome, however when I attempt to launch beryl manager from XFCE, the X server dies.  I'm using AIGLX.
<DJAnubis> possible help with soundcard setup?
<fischer> I don't know too much about sound card setup, but you will find a very extensive guide here: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Cirrus_Logic#matrix
<DJAnubis> :o
<DJAnubis> uh...
<fischer> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php
<DJAnubis> I'm meaning, where can I choose what soundcard I'm using and the volume at which it's being used
<fischer> I am not currently sitting at my Xubuntu box, (using an old fluxbuntu machine right now) so I'll try to do this from memory... right-click on your panel and add an item.  Find the volume manager and add it.  Xubuntu is pretty good about locating your soundcard for you.
<fischer> Any luck?
<DJAnubis> nope
<DJAnubis> I'm getting zero sound
<crimsun> DJAnubis: pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> then tell me the url
<DJAnubis> k
<fischer> DJAnubis, the link that I posted earlier is wrong.  That one will point you to the right driver once you know the chipset of your soundcard, but check out this soundcard setup guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<DJAnubis> AWRAWRAWR....and pastebin doesn't work...
<ormiret> works from here...
<DJAnubis> ow
<DJAnubis> man my eyes hurt
<DJAnubis> okay, I'm confused now
<DJAnubis> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Audigy+ES.&chip=emu10k2&module=emu10k1#Inst
<DJAnubis> that's where I'm at now
<DJAnubis> speaking of roots, I've got a root canal and it's hurting, it's not supposed to hurt, damnit
<DJAnubis> bloody dentist's gonna get sued
<ormiret> DJAnubis: you shouldn't need to go through that procedure unless your card isn't supported out of the box.
<ormiret> Do you have snd* modules loaded out of the box?
<DJAnubis> oops, wrong card
<DJAnubis> it's the Sound Blaster Audigy SE
<ormiret> what does 'lshw -c multimedia' get you?
<DJAnubis> snd* modules?
<ormiret> sorry that chould be -C
<DJAnubis> it gives me nothing but format, oh
<DJAnubis> h/o
<DJAnubis> I'll try pastebinning it
<DJAnubis> EXPLETIVE DELETED
<DJAnubis> is there another place I can do that?
<ormiret> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ormiret> or is that where you were trying already?
<DJAnubis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14334/
<DJAnubis> I was doing pastebin.com
<crimsun> ah, you have an onboard and a severely crippled SB "Live"
<crimsun> congratulations on your craptacular purchase.
<DJAnubis> ?
<DJAnubis> what do you mean?
<crimsun> hardware driven by snd-ca0106 can be summed up in a monosyllabic word: "crap".
<DJAnubis> that card works wonderfully in windows
<crimsun> that's Creative's marketing gimmicks
<DJAnubis> okay, thanks, stop being a dick about it and tell me if I can do anything about it?
<crimsun> I'm waiting for the stuff I asked for
<DJAnubis> such as?
<crimsun> 23:18 < crimsun> DJAnubis: pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> 23:18 < crimsun> then tell me the url
<DJAnubis> ...I...you...I did that then you told me, "oh wait, I meant this"
<DJAnubis> dangit
<crimsun> I what?
<crimsun> I've been waiting for 20 minutes
<DJAnubis> ocrap
<DJAnubis> I'm going to cry
<DJAnubis> fischer and you have similar looking names at thisdistance
<DJAnubis> I'm so sorry
<crimsun> no prob, just post that info ASAP.
<DJAnubis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14335/
<DJAnubis> there
<DJAnubis> I hope I'm talking to the same person
<DJAnubis> hm
<_Codeman_> what is the website for dl'ing the packages
<ormiret> packages.ubuntu.com
<_Codeman_> makes sense
<_Codeman_> are udev and hotplug similar?
<_Codeman_> Is there a package iso I can dl?
<crimsun> err, djanubis parted. Sigh.
<fischer> crimsun, I'm currently experimenting with an old P2 Thinkpad and am using fluxbuntu on this machine.  Cannot seem to get my sound card configured either.  Words of wisdom?
<fischer>   *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<fischer>        description: Multimedia audio controller
<fischer>        product: CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] 
<fischer>        vendor: Cirrus Logic
<fischer>        physical id: 6
<fischer>        bus info: pci@00:06.0
<fischer>        version: 01
<fischer>        width: 32 bits
<fischer>        clock: 33MHz
<fischer>        resources: iomemory:50100000-50100fff iomemory:50000000-500fffff irq:11
<crimsun> fischer: which TP?
<fischer> 770Z
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure you need snd-cs4232 instead of snd-cs46xx
<fischer> Ok, thanks.  I'll give that a try.
<crimsun> no, use snd-cs4236 instead. Sorry.
<crimsun> make sure QuickBoot is disabled in bios.
<crimsun> http://trilug.org/~crimsun/tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh
<fischer> please forgive my ignorance... do I need to execute your script, or should I plant that within Alsa or somewhere else?
<crimsun> download it and invoke it from /etc/rc.local
<_Codeman_> So, the only way to install packages is through the internet?
<crimsun> _Codeman_: no, you can install them from any legit apt source, including a cdrom.
<_Codeman_> are there any "default package" iso's out there?
<tonyyarusso> Isn't that all of them?
<crimsun> well, maybe he means "default Kubuntu packages" in a Xubuntu iso. :-)
<_Codeman_> I mean an iso with packages like udev, perl, stuff like that... basically a bunch of packages that would be dependencies for other packages
<_Codeman_> cuz hunting them all down myself could take... weeks or months lol
<tonyyarusso> Sounds like any alternate CD is your friend - or the 6 DVD set
<_Codeman_> I have an alt disk
<fischer> I have moved your .sh file to /etc and have renamed it as rc.local.  Then typed in $ ./rc.local  -- no errors
<fischer> wife just hollered down the hall.  our toilet is apparently plugged, so I've got to go for the time being.  thanks for your help!
<_Codeman_> Where's the 6 dvd set at?
<tonyyarusso> Good question...where did I see that?
<crimsun> Debian. Definitely not Ubuntu.
<crimsun> although Edubuntu does come on 2 CDs for feisty
<tonyyarusso> 
<tonyyarusso>   
<tonyyarusso> I hate SCIM
<tonyyarusso> And can't turn the darn thing off...
<tonyyarusso> _Codeman_: http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1113 for Dapper, http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1209&zenid=a487d8336222ed1d73b013c63055846a for Edgy
<tonyyarusso> crimsun also ^^
<fischer> crimsun, you rock!  Sound works great.  This setting should stay, right?  When I reboot, sound should still work, eh?
<_Codeman_> ouch... can't dl the images?
<ormiret> There are images here: http://nginyang.uvt.nl/
<ormiret> I've no idea whats on them though...
<crimsun> fischer: as long as that script is executed on boot, yes.
<fischer> great!  thanks so much!
<feliciano> are nvidia-glx working on xubuntu?
<feliciano> I cant make  it work...
<samarkand> Hello
<j3r3miah> how do you change the preferred wireless networks in nm-applet with xfce4? i thought the settings were in gconf-editor, but they aren't on my machine.
<magic_ninja> if i want to hook up two computers to the internet, can i put 2 NICs into one of them and use linux as a router?
<j3r3miah> i couldn't tell you how, but you definitely can
<magic_ninja> wow
<j3r3miah> you can find a howto if you google it
<magic_ninja> just wondered if the idea would owrk
<magic_ninja> thats awsome
<magic_ninja> i got 2 comps, 2 nic cards, yay
<j3r3miah> sounds like fun
<magic_ninja> routing shouldn't use too much system resources
<j3r3miah> dunno
<ormiret> not unless you have fancy rules for the routing
<magic_ninja> na
<j3r3miah> like inverting all the images that pass through and translating the text to russian
<magic_ninja> probably have dat
<j3r3miah> i can't find where nm-applet keeps its settings
<j3r3miah> its not in man, its not on their website
<magic_ninja> the only thing is that i want to run it, more along the lines of a daemon
<BFTD> hey all
<BFTD> anyone need help?
<j3r3miah> know anything about gnome-network-manager?
<magic_ninja> no
<BFTD> j3r3miah a bit
<magic_ninja> the thing is i have no money and no hub, but i got a couple pieces of network wiring
<magic_ninja> well, cat5 eth wire
<magic_ninja> got a usb cable modem in my main pc
<magic_ninja> figure if i had a nic i could just use my main pc as a router to hook it up to the other pc
<j3r3miah> where does it store it settings? can't figure this out. it has no UI for changing preferred networks.... want to change it manually
<helga> guys where is the japanese keyboard map file?
<samarkand> Any of you guys install xubuntu on a PII 350 ?
<helga> there is a bug since dapper that makes the ] } key act like \|
<helga> I need to manually fix it in that file but I dont remember where it is
<helga> or what it's called
<helga> or something changed dramatically in feisty with keyboard mapping
<helga> also enterprise volume management is hosing my bootup and I cant get the .20 kernel to work at all
<helga> what the hell is it and why does it exist ?
<samarkand> install is going faster than i thought interested to see how it performs
<hyper_ch> huhu
<magic_ninja> if i want to do a bare-bones install of xubuntu from the alternate cd does anyone have a good howto?
<posingaspopular> magic_ninja: xubuntu is pretty bare bones as is
<hyper_ch> bare bone?
<hyper_ch> install the server version
<posingaspopular> you mean... manually choose what to install?
<magic_ninja> pretty much
<posingaspopular> hmm i duno
<posingaspopular> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2403387
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> Where can i set the default app for opening a file type?
<Andeh> Cause no matter what i do xubuntu always opens stuff with totem
<Andeh> i want it to use VLC for example
<_aussieman> get rid of totem
<_aussieman> it didnt come with xubu when i installed it, gxine was stalling and i just inastalled vlc and no probs
<posingaspopular> Andeh: what _aussieman  said
<_aussieman> posingaspopular, yeh
* _aussieman still has wifi problems :-(
<Deviad> Hello
<Deviad> I have just downloaded xubuntu 7.04 beta and I'm getting an issue: X server does not boot up because of a trouble with vesa
<Deviad> That's pretty weird as my videocard works fine in gentoo and 6.10 :|
<Deviad> and ubuntu 6.10*
<Deviad> What's wrong with xubuntu?
<_aussieman> nothing much
<Deviad> OK, I found the problem on the forum
<Deviad> How may I run the installation without X?
<_aussieman> someone wake up and help Deviad - but Deviad look in the help.ubuntu pages
<Deviad> OK, I have to run the alternative install cd
<_aussieman> yep
<_aussieman> im not a hacker just a devoted user... i have some wifi probs  so im hanging around have fun
<Deviad> Are there still any troubles with repositories and x86_64 packages as some time ago it was hard to find some package for that acrchitecture?
<_aussieman> dunno
<Deviad> mmm
<grazie> Deviad: I'm not an x86_64 user, but I know there are quite a few problems and more limited package choice for all distros on this platform
<posingaspopular> Deviad: what is.... vesa?
<Deviad> mmm like a X generic driver which should work with any video card
<posingaspopular> hmm i duno, thats news to me
<grazie> Deviad: that's vesa...usually built into the kernel by default, not a separate package
<kj0ttdeig> is it possible to remove e.g. firefox in xubuntu? when i try to remove it in synaptic, it require "xubuntu desktop" to be removed aswell :P
<posingaspopular> kj0ttdeig: noo...... you're doing it wrong
<posingaspopular> im pretty sure the command is 'purge -firefox'
<posingaspopular> someone will correct my inevitable mistake though
<posingaspopular> in terminal i mean
<kj0ttdeig> purge: command not found
<b_52Centos> anyone running a Oracle-xe
<b_52Centos> ?
<posingaspopular> hmmmm
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<posingaspopular> maybe
<posingaspopular> i duno, ive done it in ubuntu, but that's gnome not xfce, not sure if the desktop enviornment will change the commands though
<Schalken> does apt-get installing xubuntu-desktop on a normal ubuntu system have any effect on the usability of gnome?
<_aussieman> dont think so
<kj0ttdeig> "sudo apt-get remove firefox"
<kj0ttdeig> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<kj0ttdeig>   firefox gnome-app-install gxine xubuntu-desktop
<kj0ttdeig> and i don't want it to remove xubuntu-desktop
<posingaspopular> oh right...
<Schalken> !xubuntu-desktop > kj0ttdeig
<Schalken> no bot?
<Maximilian1st> Hi folks. I just wanted to let you, Xubuntu users and devs, know that an Xfce dev has brought out an alpha of a wireless chooser application. It can be found here http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig.
<kj0ttdeig> yeah, i got something Schalken
<posingaspopular> Schalken: there is a bot
<Schalken> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<posingaspopular> hmmm that's strange, i thought i knew how to uninstall firefox....
<Schalken> ah
<grazie> kj0ttdeig: xubuntu-desktop is meta package. Removing it will do no harm
<kj0ttdeig> and what about the 2 other packages it wants to remove?
<Schalken> Maximilian1st: whats the advantage of air-config over network-manager?
<Maximilian1st> No gnome dependency for example?
<Maximilian1st> That should fit Xfce users
<Schalken> Maximilian1st: network manager doesnt depend on gnome. theres even a kde frontend.
<Schalken> or does the gnome frontend depend on gnome? :P
<grazie> kj0ttdeig: they are not meta packages and will be removed. You can always reinstall if you want to keep them
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> Is there a "what app to use when opening this filetype every time" menu or something?
<Andeh> Cause the only responses i got was to get rid of everything i didnt want to open my file with :D
<Diego> hi all
<Diego> how can i change the mac adress under xubuntu?
<grazie> Andeh: right click on file and select "Open With" or "Open With Other Application..."
<Andeh> grazie: Yes. How do i tell it to ALWAYS open with that?
<grazie> Andeh: your choice is remembered
<Maximilian1st> Schalken, That is a good point, yet if you need to enter some wep key for your wireless AP you will need some sort of GUI and that is where the applet comes in handy.
<Andeh> Oh
<Schalken> Maximilian1st: ah
<Schalken> so is air-config a frontend for network maanger or simply a network configurator?
<Maximilian1st> a network configurator with front-end for Xfce
<Andeh> Ok thanks
<Andeh> Bye :-)
<Diego> #ubuntu-de
<Schalken> Maximilian1st: does that mean it has to be run as root? (to modify network config)
<Diego> how can i change the mac adress ???
<posingaspopular> Diego: mac... adress?
<Schalken> Diego: a mac address is built into your network card. it cannot be changed.
<Diego> k
<Maximilian1st> Schalken, You can run it as a normal user
<Diego> how can i see which is my mac adress
<Diego> ?
<tors_> sudo ifconfig <interface> hw ether <new-mac-address>
<Schalken> Maximilian1st: then how does it modify the config? isnt that what network manager is for, to provide an interface for frontends to change network config, or does air-config provide a similar soervice as well as a userspace frontend?
<Maximilian1st> It uses wpa_supplicant, just like Network Manager does.
<Maximilian1st> I read your question once again and yes, it does provide a service with a frontend.
<Schalken> Maximilian1st: ah okay
<Schalken> interesting
<Maximilian1st> Give it a try, yet the author states it is Work in progress.
<Schalken> Maximilian1st: arr id rather not in fear of bugginess
<Schalken> plus i have to install xubuntu-desktop first :P
<Schalken> i'd*
<frandavid100> hello!
<frandavid100> I'm kinda new to xubuntu, can you tell me how to access another computer's samba shares?
<mkquist> anyone up?
<mkquist> well, im just getting back to that very thing, so im not in a place to help there yet... sry
<mkquist> just now setting up a server for my lan
<mkquist> might take a shot in #ubuntu, more active generally
<frandavid100> thanks mkquist!
<mindblock> .. is it me..or is there a slight perfomance decrease in xfce 4.4?
<lypsis> mindblock: think so , too
<mindblock> lypsis: even my fps is going considerably slower after the upgrade
<mindblock> lypsis: is there a way to revert?
<lypsis> i dont really know sorry
<lypsis> i only have 256mb ram, so I havent activated such thing as beryl / compiz
<lypsis> perhaps its the graphics driver, have to check this (on 6.10 the nvidia restricted ones were WAYS better and faster in my opinion)
<mindblock> ive got ati too, and thats never a good thing lol
* lypsis has Nvidia (GeForce2 MX/MX 400)
<lypsis> since 7.10 i have to use the legacy ones...very strange hm
<mindblock> u mean 7.04?
<lypsis> sorry yeah ur right
<lypsis> 7.04, sure
<lypsis> or call it 'feisty' ;)
<mindblock> feisty worked good on my machine i tested it out
* lypsis is still running it
<lypsis> except the little performance decrease
<hyper_ch> hiho
<lypsis> hy hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> finally I can continue:  160041885696 bytes (160 GB) copied, 90679.8 seconds, 1.8 MB/s
<grazie> hyper_ch: is that backing to your server?
<grazie> backing up*
<hyper_ch> nope, that's preparing for harddisk encryption :)
<grazie> wow!
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/dev$ sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<hyper_ch> dd: writing to `/dev/hda': No space left on device
<hyper_ch> 312581809+0 records in
<hyper_ch> 312581808+0 records out
<hyper_ch> 160041885696 bytes (160 GB) copied, 90679.8 seconds, 1.8 MB/s
<hyper_ch> http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/howto-disk-encryption-with-dm-crypt-luks-and-debian
<grazie> hyper_ch: I'm doing an upgrade from breezy to dapper (long story) and that's taking ages too, but not as long as that
<hyper_ch> why to dapper?
<grazie> it's old machine that I just got back...it had breezy ubuntu on it...got to upgrade in stages anyway...never used dapper before
<hyper_ch> specs?
<grazie> it's a B&W G3 350mhz 256mb ram
<Howdy125> I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and when I boot it stops at "usb 1-2 configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" .. anyone know if this is fixable ?
<Pumpernickel> Feisty support in #ubuntu+1.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: don't be so hard :(
<Howdy125> Thanks Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> What?  That's where people hang out who have more experience with Feisty's problems.
<kj0ttdeig> anyone that can recommend some bluetooth software for xubuntu, so i can send and recieve pictures between my cell phone and the computer with a usb bluetooth dongle?
<schlumpf-> hi im new to xubunto means no clue whatsever... I try to install my nvidia card i alredy did the following: download the driver from nvidia.com, downloaded linux-sources for my system and the libc6-dev
<schlumpf-> but the error saying somethng about no kernel or something like it dident change
<hyper_ch> schlumpf-: what nvidia card have you got?
<schlumpf-> fx5200
<schlumpf-> old
<hyper_ch> sounds newer than mine
<hyper_ch> is it supported by the current nvidia drivers or do you need the legacy ones?
<schlumpf-> :)
<brokenbin> how come my spell check in OOo doesn't work?
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: maybe it's not enabled
<schlumpf-> i think it should be supported but i wouldent know how to check :)
<brokenbin> hyper_ch: i think it is, but every time i try to check, it shows no mistake
<hyper_ch> !nvidia | schlumpf
<ubotu> schlumpf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: have you the right dicionary installed?
<brokenbin> hyper_ch: even when i deliberately leave mistakes
<brokenbin> hyper_ch: how can you tell?
<hyper_ch> I dunno
<hyper_ch> check the installed dictonnaries
<brokenbin> it works for you?
<hyper_ch> yes
<aug> is there a canonical way for configuring wpa_supplicant under xubuntu? I mean except for writing stuff into /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<hyper_ch> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aug> my problem is: i have configured everything and when running it manually, it works nicely
<aug> yeah i mean .. that's for the gnome stuff, right?
<hyper_ch> dunno
<hyper_ch> I don't use encryption on my wifi
<aug> the docs there say, use the configuring-wizard in gnome, it integrates wpa nicely ...
<hyper_ch> then use that one
<hyper_ch> or wifi-radar or something like that
<aug> well .. that's for ubuntu (gnome), not xubuntu (xfce)
<hyper_ch> aug: and where's the difference?
<aug> the real point is I am looking for the point where the automation happens ..
<aug> as in it comes up automatically on boot ..
<aug> every distro does this in a different way ...
<hyper_ch> *buntu is one distro :)
<hyper_ch> just with different flavours
<hyper_ch> the underlaying behaviour is all the same
<aug> hmmmkay
<hyper_ch> gnome and xfce use gtk2... kde does use qt
<aug> so .. "do this automatically on boot" is to be found where? *scratches head*
<hyper_ch> so running gnome appz in xfce does not load additional libraries as kde appz do
<hyper_ch> I don't use encryption on my wifi
<dooglus> I'm using xubuntu 6.06 and there's one window in the task list at the bottom of the screen that just won't stop flashing.
<dooglus> is this a known bug?  and is there any way to stop it?
<dooglus> it's so annoying
<hyper_ch> what window?
<dooglus> it's a gaim conversation window
<hyper_ch> then close it
<dooglus> it keeps reappearing whenever that person sends me a message
<dooglus> I like that it flashes to tell me when there's a new message
<dooglus> what I don't like is how it won't stop
<dooglus> I've tried maximizing it, focusing it, moving it, etc
<schlumpf-> hi what is the "kernel source tree" and how can i install it
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper_ch> well, then change the settings in gaim that it shall not flash upon receiving a message
<dooglus> that didn't seem to have any effect
<dooglus> maybe those settings only apply to newly created windows - I'll wait and see...
<_hairo> everytime I install xubuntu and then gnome, I loose the panel?  Anyone know how to fix this?
<brokenbin> how do i install packages ignoring dependencies?
<aug> ok, just found out .. this network-manager thing only works if the interface _isn't_ configured in /etc/network/interfaces .. live and learn ...
<brokenbin> !nodep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nodep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brokenbin> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brokenbin> !dependency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> brokenbin: do you have the .deb file?
<dooglus> if so, "sudo dpkg -i --force-things all file.deb" might do what you want
<brokenbin> dooglus: yes
<brokenbin> dooglus: any idea why i can't install criawips?
<dooglus> brokenbin: what happens when you try that dpkg command?
<brokenbin> oh, it works
<brokenbin> dooglus, but then the packages are broken
<dooglus> that's not surprising
<dooglus> you asked how to install it without installing the packages it needs to work
<brokenbin> dooglus, the thing is, i have a newer version of libatk installed
<brokenbin> but the package requires the older version
<dooglus> brokenbin: apt-get should fix that automatically
<dooglus> it will uninstall the new version and install the correct version of libatk - won't it?
<brokenbin> http://pastebin.ca/428432
<brokenbin> that's the output
<dooglus> what's the input?
<brokenbin> sudo apt-get install criawips
<dooglus> sudo apt-get install libcriawips0
<dooglus> what does that do?
<brokenbin> libcriawips0: Depends: libgoffice-1-2 (>= 0.2.1) but it is not installable or
<brokenbin>                          libgoffice-gtk-1-2 (>= 0.2.1) but it is not installable
<brokenbin> dooglus: is there anyway to force apt?
<dooglus> 	--force-yes
<dooglus> 		Force yes;  This is a dangerous option  that will cause
<dooglus> 		apt  to  continue  without  prompting if  it  is  doing
<dooglus> 		something  potentially harmful.
<dooglus> sudo apt-get install libgoffice-1-2
<dooglus> ?
<brokenbin> dooglus: i don't mind, scheduling a reinstall this afternoon anyways
<brokenbin> Package libgoffice-1-2 has no installation candidate
<dooglus> odd
<dooglus> what version of xubuntu?
<brokenbin> edgy
<dooglus> libgoffice-1-2 is a dapper package
<dooglus> have you mixed up your apt sources?
<brokenbin> exactly
<brokenbin> that's why, it's too new
<brokenbin> i don't think so
<dooglus> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<brokenbin> http://pastebin.ca/428472
<dooglus> that looks ok
<dooglus> apt-cache policy libcriawips0
<brokenbin> is there another presentation program that i can use?
<brokenbin> except for OOo
<dooglus> I don't know
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: are you online?
<schlumpf-> hi i installed my driver for nvidia but now its all messed up... the keyboard changed its layout from de to us also the m rendering is at 1000x700
<schlumpf-> which is lowser than normal
<schlumpf-> *lower
<ormiret> schlumpf-: sounds like your xorg.conf got overwritten, edit it to put things back.
<schlumpf-> edit to what
<schlumpf-> i m just randomly hitting buttons
<ormiret> The keyboard layout is in Sectio InputDevice with an identifier containign the word keyboard, there will be a line 'Option "XkbLayout" "us"', change the us to whatever layout you want to use.
<schlumpf-> k and what about the limited pixel amoutn due to 1000x700 solution
<schlumpf-> srz missing a word there
<schlumpf-> y
<ormiret> The resolution is in Section "Screen", there will be a collection of SubSection "Display", change the Modes there to the resolution you want
<schlumpf-> k
<schlumpf-> but one prob
<schlumpf-> i can delete the us
<schlumpf-> but he wont let me write
<schlumpf-> how do i change it form read only to read and write
<ormiret> You need more than user privs to edit xorg.conf. Start your editor with sudo or gksudo
<schlumpf-> ah kk thx
<schlumpf-> hm im in as root but nothing has changed
<ormiret> you still can't make changes? What editor are you using?
<schlumpf-> dont know just terminal vi xorg.conf
<ormiret> yeah, I suspected that. vi is modal so you can't insert text without going into insert mode (I think you press i to get this)
<ormiret> I'd recomend nano though for small changes unless you want to learn vi
<schlumpf-> i dont care
<schlumpf-> so just nano xorg.conf
<schlumpf-> ?
<ormiret> yes, don't forget the sudo
<schlumpf-> kk
<ormiret> You cna edit normally in nano and there are instructiona at the bottom of the screen for savign and exiting etc
<schlumpf-> thanks very much
<schlumpf-> for the changes to apply i need to reboot right_
<schlumpf-> ?
<rici> you just need to restart the xserver
<rici> ctrl-alt-bksp
<schlumpf-> k
<ormiret> you just need to restart X, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' will do that, it will log you out though so save anything important first
<schlumpf-> doesent just gdm do the job too?
<spotted> Hello
<spotted> I'm having this problem with Xubuntu, id est I get a heap load of compile errors...
<spotted> with ati drivers
<spotted>  m-a build fglrx
<spotted> Things like this: /usr/src/modules/fglrx/firegl_public.c:208: error: expected declaration    
<spotted>   specifiers or ... before mlock
<ormiret> Can you not use the xorg-driver-fglrx package instead of compiling yourself?
<ormiret> If not patebin the full set of errors.
<spotted> ormiret, I'd like to have composite support
<spotted> ormiret, where are module-assistant's logs placed?
<ormiret> Is there not composite support in the restricted driver?
<ormiret> no idea where the logs are, I'd expect them to be in the build dir...
<kj0ttdeig> anyone got flash working in opera on xubuntu?
<kj0ttdeig> the package they link to on opera.com says "opera not supported" :S
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, just install flashplugin-nonfree.  The plugin will be placed or linked to in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, which should be in Opera's pluginpath.ini.
<Pumpernickel> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<kj0ttdeig> it works :)
<kj0ttdeig> thanks again, Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> np
<Dan4> hello I need some help with the cpp 4.1 package, it broke while I was installing gpp 4.1.base and now it says to run sudo apt-get install -f, but when I do that it trys to remove >400Mb of packages, including system stuff
<makuseru> how do you pronounce xubunutu?
<Pumpernickel> What happens if you try to remove/reinstall the 'borken' package?
<Dan4> it trys to remove other stuff
<Pumpernickel> ksubuntu
<Pumpernickel> err, broken, even
<makuseru> "ksubuntu"?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<makuseru> i figured it would be "zubuntu" but i wasnt sure
<Dan4> if I try reinstalling or removing it asks to remove almost every package on the systen
<Pumpernickel> Dan4: Is it just missing a dependency?  Installing that would probably be easiest.
<Dan4> those 2 files have all dependencies
<Pumpernickel> It's the 'x' from 'xfce', so I use the 'ks' sound for it.  No idea if it's official in any way.
<Pumpernickel> Dan4: If they have all their deps, then which package is broken?
<Dan4> but midway thrugh gpp 4.1.base it gave an error. the packages that are broken are cpp 4.1, gcc 4.1, libgcc1, and libstdc++6
<Pumpernickel> What was the error?
<Dan4> broken dependencies
<Pumpernickel> What was the error message?
<Dan4> the whole thing?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<Pumpernickel> If it's very long, you should pastebin it.
<Pumpernickel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dan4> Broken dependencies your system has broken dependencies. this program cannot continue until this is fixed. to fix run 'sudo synaptic' or 'sudo apt-get install -f' in a terminal window
<Dan4> and doing this asks me to uninstall most of the packages on my system
<Dan4> including video drivers, firefox, open office, etc.
<Pumpernickel> Were you installing cpp et al through apt, or more manually using dpkg on individual packages?
<Dan4> I didn't touch the CPP package at all
<Dan4> it broke while installing another package
<Dan4> and if it is important, recently I have been getting errors on startup relating to the file system
<Pumpernickel> That's quite possible - weird things happen when you get disk or fs failures.
<Dan4> the error was: fsck died with exit status 8
<Dan4> file system check failed
<Dan4> then it made a log and starts a matnence shell
<Dan4> is there any program I can use to check the drive integrety? I know my windows 95 bootdisk won't work
<makuseru> i think my xubuntu insall is stuck, its at "select and install software" 65% "Configuring anthy" what can i do?
<makuseru> nevermind, it just took along time
<Dan4> what is the linux equivilent of scandisk?
<kumamoto> Dan4: u say fsck failed ? is the normal bootup drive check or is this after a the password required part?
<Dan4> before the login it failed
<Dan4> during bootup
<kumamoto> Dan4: can u get your system into single usermode
<Dan4> I can still get on it by pressing control + d
<makuseru> can you get rid of synaptic and use adept in xubuntu?
<Dan4> how?
<Dan4> I am not very experienced
<kumamoto> Dan4: what mode are u in right now gui or console login prompt?
<Dan4> GUI
<Dan4> I have auto-login on
<makuseru> can you get rid of synaptic and use adept in xubuntu?
<Dan4> how would I do that
<makuseru> im not telling you what to do
<Dan4> I don't know because I didn't even know it can be removed
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> i mean im not talkign to you
<makuseru> im asking for help
<Dan4> oh
<kumamoto> Ok do a ctrl+atl+f2
<Dan4> ok
<kumamoto> makuseru: I bet u can manually using aptitude
<kumamoto> what do u get
<makuseru> kumamoto: so what? sudo aptitude install apt-get?
<Dan4> I have a command screen asking for  my login
<kumamoto> Dan4: login
<kumamoto> makuseru:
<Dan4> root or user account?
<kumamoto> makuseru: try sudo aptitude install adept then remove synaptic
<kumamoto> Dan4: the usual user account and password
<Dan4> ok, logged in to my non- root account now
<makuseru> kumamoto: i got it all done, but its reading my sources from a CD, how do i give it a normal sources.list?
<kumamoto> makuseru: comment out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kumamoto> Dan4: sudo init 1
<kumamoto> Dan4: let me know how that goes
<makuseru> last time i installed thats all was in there, the CD lines, ill check this time tho
<kumamoto> makuseru: don't remove it just comment it out
<kumamoto> or comment it if I have confused u enough
<makuseru> no, i mean last time there was nothing in there but the CD lines
<makuseru> the rest was blank
<Dan4> kumamoto: it said the following: init: rc1 process (4284) killed by signal 15. give root password for matenence(or type control-d to continue): then I entered my password
<kumamoto> makuseru: synaptic will provide some of the sources
<kumamoto> Dan4: are u now in
<Dan4> I am root@ubuntu:~#
<kumamoto> makuseru: i don't have synaptic right now to direct u so forgive me for that
<kumamoto> Dan4: ok
<kumamoto> Dan4: df -h
<kumamoto> how many partitions are mounted
<makuseru> there all telling me "remporary failure"
<Dan4> I got 6 results
<kumamoto> makuseru: u need it to be networked
<kumamoto> makuseru: or some dns should working for u r system
<kumamoto> Dan4: umount -a
<kumamoto> then run the df command again
<Dan4> 2 were buisy
<Dan4> 3 results this time
<kumamoto> which ones are mounted
<makuseru> kumamoto: im on the internet
<Dan4> wait a second, Mirc thought it was a command
<kumamoto> makuseru: dns working good?
<makuseru> what is dns
<kumamoto> makuseru: domain name resolution
<Dan4> "/dev/hda1, procbususb, udev"
<kumamoto> makuseru: should be listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<kumamoto> Dan4: ok
<makuseru> well, im not on the net
<makuseru> how do i set it up? never had to do this before
<kumamoto> Dan4:when u df what partition is mount as /dev/hda1
<kumamoto> makuseru: what do u have in that file
<makuseru> lemme check, hang on
<Dan4> well it is the largest one, I assume first but not sure
<kumamoto> Dan4: is / or /boot
<Dan4> it is /
<makuseru> kumamoto: 163.106.40.1
<makuseru> nameserver 163.106.40.1***
<kumamoto> makuseru: also check out http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<gerbil_juice> quick question, what music player for linux comes the closest to replicating itunes? i tried using amarok but was unable to figure it out, and rhythmbox wouldn't work.
<kumamoto> makuseru: does it help in resolving domains from the internet say google.com
<kumamoto> makuseru: dig google.com
<kumamoto> Dan4: ok run this command mount -f -o remount,ro /dev/hda1
<kumamoto> Dan4: let me know if u get errors from it
<Jester45> gerbil_juice, what are you tring to get just music playback? or ipod useablity
<gerbil_juice> music playback
<gerbil_juice> mostly, although if it syncs to my ipod that's a bonus
<makuseru> kumamoto: i cant do that
<makuseru> its not on the internet
<kumamoto> makuseru: bingo
<Jester45> gerbil_juice, well ipods i found out are easier to use with gtkpod
<kumamoto> makuseru: source list need the internet
<Dan4> kumamoto: no errors
<kumamoto> Dan4: nice
<kumamoto> Dan4: what is the size of your drive
<Jester45> gerbil_juice, what problems did you have with amork i use that mostly
<Dan4> umm, 4GB
<kumamoto> Dan4: ah
<makuseru> i cant get it on the internet
<gerbil_juice> jester: well it loaded all my music from my folder, and i have the restricted formats all installed, but i couldn't get any music to play in amarok
<makuseru> i said that a second ago
<kumamoto> Dan4: for your drive intergrity, checks and file system structure corrections run this
<kumamoto> Dan4: fsck -y -f;reboot
<Jester45> gerbil_juice, do you have sounds working on your computer?
<kumamoto> then chill out for a min or so
<Dan4> kumamoto:ok wait a minute
<Jester45> gerbil_juice, is armok looking like its playing
<makuseru> kumamoto: how can i get it on the net?
<gerbil_juice> jester: sound works, everything works, amarok just didn't
<gerbil_juice> jester: double clicking songs or anything didn't work. it would hangup when trying to make playlists, also.
<kumamoto> makuseru: get it connected to the internet
<kumamoto> makuseru: or do u mean how to get it connected to the internet?
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> how do i set it up
<makuseru> it shows im connected to my network
<makuseru> but FF wont connect to anything
<Dan4> kumamoto:got an error
<snarfer> Hello, I'm trying to install Xubuntu on my external hard drive, and I've already set up the swap and main partitionss
<kumamoto> Dan4: what error?
<Dan4> it just rebooted, too late
<snarfer> Now, when I try to select a /, I keep getting "no root partition selected"
<kumamoto> Dan4: when it boots up at the grub prompt hit escape
<kumamoto> then u should in the grub kernel list
<kumamoto> let me know when u get there
<Dan4> ok wait a minute
<kumamoto> makuseru: are u behind a NAT/firewall or some kind routing device?
<makuseru> no
<Dan4> kumamoto:ok i'm in
<kumamoto> so how are connected to your network
<makuseru> just through my router
<kumamoto> Dan4: in the grub kernel router
<kumamoto> Dan4: in the grub kernel lists
* kumamoto messed up
<Dan4> kumamoto:yes, there are 5 options
<kumamoto> ok choose the first one
<snarfer> Anyone?
<Jester456> gerbil_juice, also you can try audacious or songbird
<kumamoto> if the installer has detected the drive then choose it when asked to format the drive
<Dan4> kumamoto:i'm in the usual screen with the file system error, should I enter the matnence shell or continue?
<kumamoto> Dan4: yes
<Dan4> yes continue or yes enter the shell
<kumamoto> enter shell
<Dan4> ok
<Dan4> kumamoto:i'm in
<kumamoto> Dan4: run the same command without the reboot also make sure / is read only
<kumamoto> before running fsck\
<kumamoto> yeah
<Dan4> kumamoto:how do I make / read only?
<kumamoto> don't run fsck on a read write / partition
<Dan4> the / partition is the boot partition, and data partition
<Dan4> it takes 3.9Gb of my 4.2Gb
<kumamoto> yes
<Dan4> wouldn't it be writable and not read only?
<kumamoto> try making it read only for now
<Dan4> how?
<kumamoto> mount -f -o remount,ro /dev/hda /
<kumamoto> hda1
<Dan4> oh that is what that does
<kumamoto> yup
<Dan4> ok did that then did the fsck command
<kumamoto> what options did u use with fsck?
<Dan4> got the file system error again, it is now telling me this may cause damage on a mounted file system and if I want to continue
<Dan4> same options as before
<kumamoto> what is the ouput of this command 'mount'
<Dan4> just mount?
<kumamoto> yup
<Dan4> 9 results
<kumamoto> again umount all 'umount -a'
<kumamoto> then run the remount thing and then run fsck -y -f
<Dan4> all unmounted but 3 because they were buisy
<snarfer> http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture68ti8.jpg http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture69io7.jpg
<snarfer> Blarg
<kumamoto> ok now remount into readonly again
<Dan4> gives me a message stating that continuing on a mounted filesystem may cause severe damage
<Dan4> oh, I'll remount then
<Dan4> ok mounted as RO
<kj0ttdeig> is there a command/syntax that refers to the filename of a selected file, for use in custom "open with" commands?
<kumamoto> Dan4: anything new
<Dan4> want me to run the fsck one now?
<kumamoto> ya what were u waiting
<kumamoto> for lol
<Dan4> says that doing this on the mounted filesystem may cause damage, should I continue?
<kumamoto> hell continue it could be just a default message that shows up even with the system is in readonly now
<Dan4> fixing lots of stuff
<kumamoto> and also because u r running it with a -y -f
<kumamoto> brb need a puff
<Dan4> k
<Dan4> woah, fixed thousands of things
<Dan4> rebooted, hmm this is odd
<kumamoto> Dan4: what is odd
<Dan4> doesn't load GUI and says it is ubuntu 6.10 (none) tty1
<kumamoto> login and run startx
<Dan4> I can't login
<Dan4> doesn't accept username
<kumamoto> Dan4: error?
<Dan4> login incorrect
<kumamoto> damn go back to single usermode and run the passwd command
<kumamoto> this isn't supposed to happen
<Dan4> how can I do that
<kumamoto> simple way is ctrl+Alt+Del and do the esc when prompted to into the grub list
<Dan4> CTRL ALT DELETE causes an endless loop saying cannot access password database
<kumamoto> ok just reboot it
<kumamoto> manuallyh
<kumamoto> manually
<Dan4> ok I'm in the grub menu
<kumamoto> select the first grub don't hit enter just yet
<Dan4> ok done
<kumamoto> hit 'e'
<Dan4> done
<kumamoto> line after root(hd0,0)
<kumamoto> select
<Dan4> the kernal one
<kumamoto> yah
<Dan4> ok selected, enter?
<kumamoto> no
<kumamoto> not yet
<Dan4> ok
<kumamoto> use your right arrow key (->) go to the end of the line 'space' then type single
<Dan4> want me to push E first?
<kumamoto> yah
<kumamoto> wait
<kumamoto> once u r one the kernel line use to right arrow and go to the end of the kernel line
<snarfer> Crap
<snarfer> Ubiquity crashed
<snarfer> D:
<Dan4> so push E thn go to the end of the line?
<Dan4> and add single
<kumamoto> no e when u c the root and kernel lines
<Dan4> I can't edit it
<kumamoto> what
<Dan4> nothing happens when I push the right arrow
<kumamoto> on the kernel line?
<Dan4> yes
<kumamoto> what does the kernel line read
<kumamoto> type the whole thing
<Dan4> kernal /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro acpi=off qu->
<kumamoto> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro acpi=off single
<kumamoto> that is how it should look like
<kumamoto> single should be at the very end
<Dan4> it continues after qu, but it is cut off
<Dan4> and right arrow doewsn't work
<kumamoto> and right arrow doesn't beyond qu
<Dan4> right arrow does nothing
<kumamoto> ok try deleting the line from qu back to acpi
<Dan4> how
<kumamoto> leave ro alone
<kumamoto> use backspace
<kumamoto> it is like editing using notepad
<Dan4> backspace does nothing
<Dan4> is there something I need to press to edit it?
<Dan4> enter maybe?
<kumamoto> wait am min
<kumamoto> when u select the line hit enter
<kumamoto> and what is does
<Dan4> enter does nothing
<kumamoto> hit escape
<kumamoto> where are u now
<Dan4> the main menu with 5 options
<kumamoto> ok try again select the first kernel hit e
<kumamoto> 'e'
<Dan4> ok done
<kumamoto> now what u c
<Dan4> 5 optins, first is root (hd0,0)
<Dan4> second I said
<hyper_ch> so, dm-crypt runs finally :)
<kumamoto> second is ?
<Dan4> oh wait 6 options
<Dan4> second is kernal
<Dan4> third is initrd
<Dan4> fourth is quiet
<kumamoto> select kernel
<Dan4> fifth is savedefault
<kumamoto> ok
<Dan4> done
<kumamoto> hit 'e' again
<Dan4> ok says  < acpi=off quiet
<Dan4> add single?
<kumamoto> now remove quiet acpi by using 'backspace'
<kumamoto> and then add single after 'ro'
<Dan4> ACPI must be there, otherwise some problems with power management
<kumamoto> don't worry about it for now the change isn't permanent
<Dan4> well it crashes if it trys to do any power related stuff
<Dan4> and if I remember correctlycan't boot right without it
<kumamoto> ok if u insist leave acpi n
<Dan4> ok press ESC now?
<kumamoto> no
<kumamoto> hit enter
<Dan4> ok done
<Morphius> Is there a livecd available?
<snarfer> Yes
<Morphius> Where can I find it?  Is it just the install CD as well?
<snarfer> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<kumamoto> Morphius: what live cd?
<snarfer> Sigh
<snarfer> xubuntu.org/get
<Morphius> Thanks.
<kumamoto> Dan4: where u at now?
<Dan4> kernal is selected
<kumamoto> hit 'b'
<snarfer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu?highlight=%28xubuntu%29
<snarfer> I'm trying to run Xubuntu with a virtualization program (VMWare)
<Dan4> endlessly looping cannot open password database
<spotted> Does anyone know if there's a beta of ati drivers 8.36?
<snarfer> And I can't seem to install from the commandline
<spotted> I wanna enable the transparency in xfce
<spotted> :((
<hyper_ch> snarfer: you want to install vmware in xubuntu?
<snarfer> Nooo...
<kumamoto> Dan4: wassup?
<Dan4> other way around
<snarfer> I want to install Xbuntu via VMWare
<Dan4> kumamoto, still looping
<snarfer> And I'm not presented with the option for text-only
<hyper_ch> snarfer: ???
<hyper_ch> what option?
<snarfer> INstall in text-only mode
<snarfer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu?highlight=%28xubuntu%29
<kumamoto> Dan4: what is saying atm
<hyper_ch> snarfer: what version did you download?
<snarfer> 6.10 desktop
<snarfer> i686
<Dan4> kumamoto:it is a few sentence message that keeps repeating, want me to say it
<spotted> How do I tell xfce to run a file on startup?
<spotted> I need to start .Xmodmap each time X starts
<kumamoto> Dan4: it would be helpful might have seen the error before
<snarfer> That has to do with cron
<snarfer> I think
<Dan4> ok wait a minute
<hyper_ch> desktop has not text-install if I remember correctly
<Dan4> the message changed
<snarfer> Ah
<hyper_ch> spotted: applicatiosn --> settings --> autostarted applicatiosn
<hyper_ch> snarfer: the desktop cd is the live cd :)
<spotted> hyper_ch, is adding xmodmap in .xinitrc a good idea?
<snarfer> I figured
<hyper_ch> spotted: no clue
<hyper_ch> spotted: don't even know what it is
<spotted> gonna try
<spotted> thx
<spotted> exit
<snarfer> The installer keeps crashing on me
<snarfer> What the hell?
<hyper_ch> snarfer: try the alternate one
<snarfer> There's an alternate?
<hyper_ch> it's better for installation
* snarfer requires linkage
<hyper_ch> snarfer: yes there is
<snarfer> Where?
<Dan4> the system has reached a state where there are no jobs running. a shell will be spawned so that you may start such jobs that are neccisary. type 'exit' when finished. sulogin: cannot open password database!
<hyper_ch> snarfer: from the xubuntu site
<hyper_ch> snarfer: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<snarfer> I have it
<snarfer> I've been trying to install it
<snarfer> How do I try to install something if I don't have the CD
<hyper_ch> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<hyper_ch> there are various ways
<n-iCe> hi i installed xubuntu but works slower than windows xp ?
<n-iCe> what can i do to make it lighter? the problem is when i open and close windows launch programs etc...
<kumamoto> Dan4: you system was really screwed up
<Dan4> I see that
<kumamoto> Dan4: we will try one more thing
<Dan4> it is a quite old machine
<kumamoto> Dan4: go back and do the grub thing again
<Dan4> k
<kumamoto> and let me know when u get to edit the kernel line
<Dan4> ok I am in
<snarfer> Ahhhhh
<snarfer> I don't think my external is on my MBR
<kumamoto> Dan4: u on the line
<n-iCe> what can i do to make it lighter? the problem is when i open and close windows launch programs etc...
<n-iCe> i installed xubuntu but works slower than windows xp ?
<Dan4> I'm here
<Dan4> and I am ready to edit it
<kumamoto> n-iCe: what is you load when running programs
<n-iCe> nothing
<kumamoto> hit 'e'
<n-iCe> i just installed it
<kumamoto> as usuall
<Dan4> on my computer xubuntu runs faster because it is so old
<kumamoto> ready
<Dan4> Ok I pressed e
<kumamoto> u r now in edit mode right
<Dan4> yes
<kumamoto> ok instead of single enter init=/bin/bash
<kumamoto> once u r done hit enter then 'b'
<Dan4> ok something diferent happened
<kumamoto> what?
<Dan4> it says /usr/bin/groups: 69: id: not found. next line says I have no name!@(none):/#
<Dan4> can I run commands here?
<kumamoto> now that isn't good /usr/bin/groups is a system essential file
<kumamoto> Dan4: we have to mount proc before we can do anything
<Dan4> well i can typestuff
<kumamoto> mount -t proc /dev/proc
<Dan4> can we make a new groups file
<kumamoto> Dan4: it is an executable that had some script in it i don't think an empty file will do it
<Dan4> some letters won't work
<Dan4> I can't type M
<Dan4> or U
<Dan4> and a few others
<kumamoto> 'm'?
<Dan4> yeah
<kumamoto> damn how screwed up is u r system
<Dan4> I have no idea
<snarfer> No Xubuntu Bittorrent links D:
<Dan4> it worked fine before
<kumamoto> can't type shit is that what u r saying
<Dan4> can type 4/5 of letters
<kumamoto> Dan4: when it comes to that point you can either use a live cd to run a ful fsck on the drive or perform a complete OS reload
<Dan4> I can reload I suppose, but only to FAT32
<Dan4> I don;t have a linux bootdisk
<Dan4> just a win95 one
<Dan4> do you reccommend reinstalling linux or reinstalling windows on it? I don't want this again
<kumamoto> what did u use to install xubuntu
<Dan4> a CD
<Dan4> I think
<kumamoto> that CD is a live cd too
<Dan4> I can't power off!
<Dan4> it gives a message onscreen when I push the button
<kumamoto> hold the power button down for a few secs
<Dan4> it says a program is trying to access hardware directly
<snarfer> I wished the Xubuntu mirrors were faster
<Dan4> no matter how long held
<snarfer> *sigh*
<n-iCe> how can i make my xubuntu faster
<Dan4> hmm how did I install it the first time, I forgot, I can't boot from CD
<Dan4> oh nvm I found the cd boot option
<kumamoto> Dan4: don't know man u need to work that out at the same time try running some drive diagnostic on your drive
<Dan4> I can scandisk it when I format it
<kumamoto> I won't trust windows apps for such a job use go the drive manufactures site and download their diagnotic tools
<Dan4> the drive is a bit old for that
<kumamoto> hey doesn't matter
<kumamoto> It would come handy for other drives
<Dan4> it is a fujitsu limited
<kumamoto> Dan4: whatever works for u
<kumamoto> whatever makes it comfortable for u
<Dan4> I'll take a look but I don't know if they offer it
<Dan4> oh I found it, I think I will run both to make sure
<kumamoto> Dan4: nice
<Dan4> hmm their exe is corrupt
<n-iCe> brb
<Dan4> ok low level formatting, I think I can take it from here thanks for the help
<Dan4> and I am reinstalling xubuntu btw
<kumamoto> Dan4: good luck
#xubuntu 2007-04-08
<kumamoto> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumamoto> !synaptoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumamoto> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kumamoto> nice
<snarfer> synaptic FTW
<maxamillion> aptitude > *
<maxamillion> ;)
<BFTD> dum dee dum
<kumamoto> dum dum gum gum
<snarfer> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<maxamillion> doo doo dee doo
<tors_> music, nice
<maxamillion> boredom tends to do that to us ...
<maxamillion> kalikiana: hello
<tors_> boredom ey? ok, "forwards I am heavy, backwards I am not. What am I?"
<kalikiana> hi maxamillion :)
<maxamillion> tors_: i code when i'm bored ;)
<tors_> maxamillion: roger that
* maxamillion gets back to his symbol table generator for the j0 programming language
* kalikiana wonders what max is actually doing
<maxamillion> kalikiana: i am taking a compiler theory class this semester and the first part of the compiler is to write a token recognizer and then create a symbol table with the tokens and i am doing it for a programming language that my professor made up called "j0"
<snarfer> Hmmm
<maxamillion> kalikiana: and after looking through the source code for python i am realizing that i am being required to do it the hard way in my class :(
<snarfer> The special install disk for Xubuntu doesn't detect my external HD
<maxamillion> snarfer: but the livecd does?
<snarfer> Yes
<maxamillion> interesting
<crimsun> maxamillion: well, yes, that's because python already does the heavy lifting for you
<maxamillion> crimsun: huh?
<crimsun> back in my day, we wrote the parsers et al. in ALGOL
<crimsun> maxamillion: compare what python & perl do to what you're doing
<kalikiana> maxamillion, You're using python for compiler theory? That's cool :)
<snarfer> Anyone have an idea?
<maxamillion> crimsun: i am talking about the C source code that makes up the python interpreter ... the methods the python devel team seem to make a little more sense and be easier than what i am learning in class
<crimsun> maxamillion: that's precisely what I'm referring to
<crimsun> remember that different doesn't mean worse, although sometimes it does.
<maxamillion> kalikiana: no, my prof isn't teaching in any language, he teaches the theory and we have to go code it
<kalikiana> Well, that's even better!
<crimsun> the absolute coolest language is Perl for any theory
<maxamillion> crimsun: well we are doing table driven deterministic finite state automaton ... its not bad, but the tables for the tokenizer is like 30x30
<crimsun> it's absolutely sick what you can do with it - and this is coming from someone who prefers to not use Perl
* kalikiana laughs at crimsun and punches his nose
* kalikiana dislikes perl :P
<crimsun> keep a look out for what the next major revision of Perl is going to do
<maxamillion> i prefer to not use perl either ... i respect it, but i don't like to code in it
<crimsun> anyhow, that's all off-topic
<maxamillion> yeah ... it really is :(
* maxamillion goes to -offtopic
<limbert65> Humble request for help.....
<maxamillion> !ask | limbert65
<ubotu> limbert65: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<limbert65> just today, did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and now can't eject optical media from the desktop of file manager, must use command line
<snarfer> Well
<snarfer> This is gonna take a whil
<snarfer> while*
<maxamillion> limbert65: did you upgrade to feisty or just get a new kernel update for edgy?
<limbert65> when I right-click on DVD or CD on desktop, and choose Eject or Unmount, I get "Failed to execute child process 'gnome-eject'. No such file or directory."
<limbert65> I can umount from command line, then eject manually
<limbert65> Feisty
<limbert65> Actually, I had already upgraded from edgy to feisty a few days back, and have been having a few troubles with gstreamer/Rhythmbox, and I decided just to do it again, see if anything improved.
<maxamillion> limbert65: yeah, if its an upgrade in feisty you might need to report a bug, we are still working on getting rid of some final bugs
<limbert65> Now, can't mount, unmount, or eject using desktop or file manager.
<limbert65> yeah, it's not exactly shocking, its' just that it was working fine (under Feisty) and now (still under Feisty) isn't.
<limbert65> Think there's any way to fix it, or should I just keep upgrading?
<maxamillion> limbert65: yeah, some updates fix some issues and create others ... that's why we beta test :)
<limbert65> I understand that.
<maxamillion> limbert65: just keep upgrading, it should be resolved soon
<limbert65> Ok, won't worry too much about it then.  Not too much trouble to just umount from the terminal.
<maxamillion> limbert65: yeah ... still kind of a bumber though
<limbert65> Could be worse.  Rather minor problem in the larger scheme of things.
<limbert65> Thanks for the response.
<maxamillion> limbert65: yeah, i assume that resulted when they released a fix for a bug i had recently been monitoring
<maxamillion> limbert65: anytime :)
<chili> Hello.
<chili> I'm new to Xubuntu, everything runs smooth, except my internet connection, can anyone help?
<Shaba1> hello anyone at the keys here?
<kalikiana> !ask | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kalikiana> oh, gone already :P
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Got a problem? Just ask! Don't ask to ask. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:   http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing   list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | 7.04 BETA is out!
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> hmm
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Got a problem? Just ask! Don't ask to ask. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:   http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | 7.04 BETA is out!
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> Dunno how the extra spaces got in there.
<cfpvl> why do i keep getting a "No root file system" (while choosing mount points) during the installation of my xubuntu 6.10? This is the 2nd time i install it and i never got this message for the 1st one...
<kalikiana> cfpvl, Possibly because you need to delete and recreate it
<kalikiana> It's a nasty bug I fear.
<cfpvl> kalinkiana, i did try to format the partition again, but got the same msg...
<cfpvl> you mean i should erase and create the partition again? for the root and swap partitions?
<mbadaveinlufkin> is there anyone who can see this?
<cfpvl> still c'ant get pass the mount point selection
<Brylie> i can see that
<Jester45> A 64 bit upgrade to a 32-bit patch for a 16-bit GUI shell running on top of an 8-bit operating system written for a 4-bit processor by a 2-bit company who cannot stand 1 bit of competition (but it's better than a Mac)!
<Jester45> thats a defanition of MS Windows XP 64bit version
<maxamillion> yeah ... uhmmm, accept for the "but its better than a Mac" line
<maxamillion> Jester45: i would rather run OS X than XP or Vista any day of the week and twice on sunday
<maxamillion> i mean come on .... it comes with a bash shell, python, and ssh built in? who needs anything more? ..... and even if you do, it has java also :P
<Jester45> im copy/pasting fun things
<maxamillion> lol
<honkytonkwillie> Installing 7.04 beta failed, said my BIOS date was too old.
<honkytonkwillie> Will the alternate install CD work?
<maxamillion> honkytonkwillie: you can try ... but if it says something is wrong with the bios date you might just want to go into your bios and change the system date
<honkytonkwillie> The error message made it sound like a newer BIOS version was necessary, something from year 2000 or newer.
<Pumpernickel> It may be missing LBA support.  Hard to tell without the exact error message.
<honkytonkwillie> What's LBA?
<Pumpernickel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_block_addressing
<honkytonkwillie> Something new to look into.  Thanks.
<snarfer> Hello
<snarfer> I'm trying to install Xubuntu (again)
<snarfer> What is "safe graphics mode"?
<snarfer> Anyone?
<Pumpernickel> It forces the use of the VESA driver.
<Pumpernickel> Or, rather, it should.  If it isn't working for you, please see bug 59618.
<ubotu> Malone bug 59618 in xorg ""Safe graphics mode" doesn't use VESA" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59618
<BFTD> how do I fix my MBR if its damaged?
<Pumpernickel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pumpernickel> First link has info on recovering Grub.
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> not grub
<BFTD> I already reinstalled that
<BFTD> I think its the physical disk part
<BFTD> !disc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> If the disk itself is damaged, get a new disk.
<BFTD> hrm
<Deviad> Hello, I'm experiencing this problem with banshee and xfce: http://www.rafb.net/p/oQ5HKc64.html
<BFTD> Deviad install XMMS
<BFTD> or rather...what the heck are you trying to do?
<Deviad> Clicking on a radio link and listen to it?
<Deviad> :|
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> something else is using that same lib
<BFTD> plus i don't think the radio is fully usable yet
<Deviad> I don't have that library and I ignore the package that contains it
<Deviad> plus on google I found no reference to it...
<BFTD> yeah
<Deviad> I have installed gnome-vfs2 but the library the program needs is not included in that package
<BFTD> its not fully developed yet
<Deviad> mmmmm how nice
<kj0ttdeig> is it possible to get the "mount devices" panel add-on to only show devices in /mnt ?
<Maximilian1st> Hi folks.
<Maximilian1st> I just noticed that the Terminal's manual pages can be found in xfce4-terminal, yet xfce4-terminal is a discontinued project and is replaced by Terminal. Could the maintainers change this to reflect the current state?
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> http://www.os-cillation.com/index.php?id=42&L=5 is discontinued?
<crimsun> xfce4-terminal is just the name of the source package and binary package. Are you asking for it to be changed?
<Maximilian1st> xfce4-terminal is the old name used by Xfce
<Maximilian1st> no, wait, I see, I have a more recent version than the ubuntu package.
<Maximilian1st> or xubuntu if you prefer.
<Maximilian1st> ubuntu ships with 2.6, I use 2.7
<Maximilian1st> Maybe that the packagers will change the name for the next packages.
<larson9999> using gparted i copied my xubuntu partions from a 40gb hd to a 100bg drive and booted from the new drive.  everything seems to work fine except the keyboard is very slow to respond and if you type two quickly, letters get dropped. wth?
<larson9999> errrr, rebooted again for fun and works fine.  oh well.
<joris_> Is there a guide to speed up xubuntu?  Cause performance is real slow on my old AMD K6 2/300 box
<joris_> anyone here?
<hyper_ch> joris_: sort of
<joris_> ah cool! i am looking for a guide to speed up xubuntu any ideas
<joris_> ?
<joris_> It works real nice but on some things it is real slow
<TheSheep> joris_: firefox will be always slow
<joris_> it is not only firefox also synaptic or quod libet etc
<joris_> it just takes 7 or 8 sec to start
<hyper_ch> you could use fasterfox or what is it called?
<joris_> swiftfox?
<hyper_ch> yeppa
<hyper_ch> that one
<joris_> Not tried yet? But it is not only firefox
<hyper_ch> deactivate unnecessary services
<joris_> so i hoped there was some guide to do this -> ive been looking but couldnt find it
<joris_> thats why i came here
<hyper_ch> the only thing I can tell you is how to speed up Openoffice
<joris_> would be nice as well
<Aldoliel> Synaptic is always slow, it's pretty resource intesive
<hyper_ch> joris_: you just need to alter the memory settings for it and it will be sped up quite a bit... how much ram have you got?
<joris_> 3x 256mb
<joris_> and a amd k6 300mhz cpu
<joris_> where do i alter the memory settings?
<hyper_ch> Tools --> Options --> Memory
<Aldoliel> Why do I get the feeling that memory settings aren't going to help?
<hyper_ch> I set use for OOo to 100MB
<hyper_ch> and Membory per Object to 20MB
<hyper_ch> it will speed up OOo
<joris_> cool will try now...
<hyper_ch> and you could enable systry quickstart
<joris_> Seems to help a little bit. I tried swiftfox before on another box, but there was no better performance. Only some crashes
<joris_> In terms of speed windows 98 was running ok, maybe xubuntu is just too advanced. Would another distro make more sense. For obvious reasons switching back to windows is not an option...
<hyper_ch> joris_: you could use damn small linux
<joris_> ok i will look for it or maybe i give up on this old computer...
<pleia2> I ran xubuntu on a 266mhz laptop - yes things are slow, but I only really used the laptop for irc and browsing the web, used opera as my browser (it's a bit faster than firefox, still takes a while to load up though)
<pleia2> I might also suggest doing a server install and then installing everything you need yourself, then you don't have the overhead of things like gdm
<pleia2> install xserver, xfce4, just the services and programs you need..
<joris_> ok good advice -> i think i will try this soon. Is it real necessary to do a fresh install or can i switch some other way?
<pleia2> it's rarely *necessary* to do a linux reinstall
<pleia2> you can pick off the services you don't want one by one, I just think it's easier to go the other way around and just install what you want ;)
<hyper_ch> joris_: in some cases it's just easier
<joris_> ok true, but i all ready spent several hours to get things working like sound and corrupted fonts
<joris_> well thanks for all the advice and i will try a server install later on
<WaxyFresh> how would i make xubuntu even more light weight?
<WaxyFresh> i have 4 gigs 333mhx and 128 of ram
<WaxyFresh> so im trying to conserve as much resources as possible
<age6racer> Hi all, I'm having trouble with sound output on my laptop. I'm running Xubuntu Edgy (the sound problem exists in all media players but I use XMMS) and my soundcard is an ESS ES1978 (MAESTRO 2E) The sound is garbled and sounds a little like when you play an old warped cassette tape. Any ideas?
<age6racer> I'm running a low spec system so I guess it could be to do with available virtual memory or buffer sizes? The sound gets much worse when I start using other apps or move windows around the screen.
<Mordicus> hello$*
<Mordicus> help :s
<Mordicus> anybody ?
<ormiret> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mordicus> ok :)
<Mordicus> I updated Xubuntu and now it can't reboot :s
<Mordicus> here is the error message :
<Mordicus> check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<Mordicus> or missing modules, devices : cat /proc/modules ls/dev
<Mordicus> alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/69d7........................
<Mordicus> busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built in Shell (ash)
<Mordicus> /bin/sh : can't  access tty; job control turned off
<Mordicus> (initramfs)
<Mordicus> and next nothing more happens
<ormiret> Do you get anything different from the recovery option?
<Mordicus> how to access recovery options ?
<ormiret> at the grub menu shortly after switching the machine on
<Mordicus> I get the same error when booting in recovery mode
<Mordicus> it stops at :
<Mordicus> /bin/sh : can't  access tty; job control turned off
<Mordicus> (initramfs)
<Mordicus> with the same error messages as above
<Mordicus> full error message is :
<Mordicus> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/69d7..........(long number)...... doe not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Mordicus> any idea ? :s
<ormiret> OK, looks like it can't find your root partition, if you boot up in a live CD and ensure your menu.lst  points to the right place.
<Mordicus> huh... so I should boot using the live CD ?
<ormiret> yes
<Mordicus> next, how can I ensure menu.1st is at the right place ? (I'm a linux newbie)
<Mordicus> I booted with the liveCD but I don't know what to do next :s
<ormiret> menu.lst will be in boot/grub on your root partition, there is a line in it '## ## Start Default options ##'
<ormiret> a little bellow that willbe a line '# kopt=root=...'
<Mordicus> from the liveCD boot menu, how to access the command line ? may I use "Install a command-line system" ?
<ormiret> No, go for the first one, I think it's 'use or install'?
<ormiret> You can open a terminal once it boots up.
<Mordicus> I do not have "use or install", but just "install in text mode" or "install in OEM mode".... there is also a "rescue a broken system" option
<ormiret> That sounds like an alternative cd rather than a live CD
<Mordicus> you're right ! checking for another CD !!!
<ormiret> the rescue a broken system ought to do
<Mordicus> I am downloading a liveCD to reinstall...
<ormiret> I think it is fixble, but a reinstall might be easier if you've got all your data backed up.
<Carsten_> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<keb> what do i need avahi-daemon for? the xubuntu desktop depends on it but i don't have any printers to share
<Nick^69> hi all
<Pumpernickel> keb: It's not just for printers - it's a generic Zeroconf service discovery daemon.
<Pumpernickel> If you don't need it, though, you can just disable it.
<keb> ok. what services does it discover that i don't know about
<keb> or more to the point, what services won't work without it
<TheSheep> keb: macintosh ad hoc networks :)
<hyper_ch> hiho
<keb> ok i'm ununstalling it
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: hello there young lad
<keb> thanks
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: *smile* I wrote another small little tutorial :) something I struggled with the last two days :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: do tell
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how to encrypt a disk in feisty with dm-crypt and luks :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: oh, wow, I've been meaning to investigate that myself someday
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: it's not yet published with a perm link but have a look :  http://www.howtoforge.com/node/2070
<hyper_ch> also submitted it to the tutorials section on ubuntuforums.org :) but there it'll take a little longer
<hyper_ch> have a look :) comments are welcomed :)
<doug1> Two successive burn errors (per K3B verify of written data) on Xubuntu Feisty Beta Alternate Install.  Verified the .iso against the MD5SUMS file before burn.
<doug1> Both CDs also failed Xubuntu's verify CD function.  "Integrity test failed.  The .pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-12-generic_2.6.20.3-12.11_i386.deb file failes the MD5..."
<doug1> Didn't record other CD's error, but believe it failed on same file.
<doug1> Never had burn errors on this DVD-RW or the first 70 discs from this spindle of CD-R discs.
<hyper_ch> doug1: tried to burn slower?
<doug1> Let K3B pick speed automatically, as usual.  Never had problem with any other distro (including Ubuntu Feisty Alphas) or music disks.  Only Xubuntu Feisty.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'd remove the parts you're not sure form the 'legal considerations' entirely
<hyper_ch> sure about?
<hyper_ch> what do you mean where I'm not sure about?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I know the laws here in Switzerland (that's what I've been studying the last 5 years) and I know the ECHR.... however in the US a court can order you to reveal passwords and you can expect negative consequences if you don't :)
<hyper_ch> and why does dd if=/dev/urandom take so long?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I'll rephrase a few things
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I did now rephrase the legal stuff :)
<keb> i hate legal stuff
<Spencer> Hi
<Spencer> on xubuntu my screen saver turn on no matter if I'm active or not.
<Spencer> Is there a fix for thsi?
<Spencer> *this
<hyper_ch> keb: legal stuff gives me $$$
<keb> ok its not so bad then
<keb> i just wish everyone would share freely
<hyper_ch> freely share what?
<keb> everything online
<Lsi> Oi. I'm wondering what's that small but somewhat annoying voice anytime I do anything. The more CPU is under siege, the more that sound.. mm.. sounds.. Voice is coming from soundcard and I have seen, would I say heard, it happening only on xfce-environment. Any clues wherefrom I could switch it off?
<hyper_ch> keb: download the presentation at the end of this site:   http://www.mindjack.com/feature/piracy051305.html
<keb> thanks
<hyper_ch> Lsi: no clue
<hyper_ch> Spencer: it doesn't happen to me
<keb> Lsi did you try running alsamixer in a terminal, maybe one of the audio devices needs muting
<Spencer> ok
<Lsi> maybe, I did but didn't find anything useful.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sorry, I'm behind a really crappy wireless network
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I keep getting disconnected :(
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: no problem :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: oh, that is a problem - for you
<Lsi> keb: oh, I checked if I had missed something and by muting my mic boost it went off.. :)
<keb> heh
<keb> does that mean your mic is always on?
<Lsi> Always recording something
<clarklinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<clarklinux> oops
<clarklinux> sorry, disregard that
<clarklinux> hi: i'm running xubuntu edgy on a powerbook g3 laptop. I'm tring to get my sonnets aria extreme card working on it, but I don't know how. I have network manager installed but it only recognizes a wired connection. can anybody help me?
<keb> clarklinux does lspci show the card ?
<clarklinux> hi: im trying to get my sonnets aria extreme wifi card to work on my powerbook g3 laptop running xubuntu edgy. Im following the instructions on ubuntus wifidocs, and Im up to the part where I have to plug in my wifi card and test the connection. however, whenever I put my wifi card into the pc card slot, every program or process that is network related hangs up. for instance, network manager exits and iwconfig hangs up interminabl
<onodevo> What is the proper way to install perl modules for the entire system using CPAN?
<clarklinux> can anybody help me with my wifi card?
<magic_ninja> hey, i keep getting an error when i try to burn with k3b, its "unable to fixate disk"
<magic_ninja> using k3b with ubuntu edgy 6.10
<magic_ninja> !raw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> !fixate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> clarklinux: http://tinyurl.com/2wk6ss
<magic_ninja> what does unable to fixate disk mean
<magic_ninja> when burning an ISO in k3b
<magic_ninja> i can't even find ne google stuff on this error
<dougz> Thank you!  Earlier, hyper_ch suggested that I could solve my CD integrity issue by burning more slowly.  That worked -- both K3B and Xubuntu verified the CD as correct.  However, I am now failing at the "Select and Install Software" step (Feisty alternate install beta) and there doesn't appear to be any diagnostic info.  Suggestions?
<magic_ninja> lol, its a rough one
<hyper_ch> dougz: I tend to think the feisty alternate install is still buggy (at least herd5 was when it came to the partitioner) - for feisty I recommend using the desktop cd
<hyper_ch> for edgy the alternate
<dougz> hyper_ch Thank you.  I've had lots of issues with the desktop installers in Dapper and came to distrust them.  Also, I need to apply a .deb driver update due to a 3dfx bug introduced in Dapper and still not fixed in the Feisty alphas.  Will look into the desktop installer.
<hyper_ch> dougz: or get a server install and then fetch xubuntu-desktop from the online repositories :)
<hyper_ch> dougz: However desktop cd is more confortable (if it works) than the server one
<Spencer> Hi
<Spencer> my ethernet controller doesn't seem to have default drivers
<Spencer> how can I get drivers for my ethernet port
<magic_ninja> whats your ethernet driver
<magic_ninja> grr
<magic_ninja> ur card
<Spencer> I'm running an iMac 233 MHz
<dougz> hyper_ch: Will server install plus xubuntu-desktop (from Feisty repositories) give the same result as a Feisty beta install?
<hyper_ch> dougz: no, it will not add all the default applications
<magic_ninja> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dougz> Thank you!
<hyper_ch> dougz: but you can manually install them afterwards :)
<hyper_ch> debian etch out as stable now :)
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clarklinux> can someone please help me with my wireless network card?
<clarklinux> it freezes up the computer
<clarklinux> when i plug it in
<hyper_ch> usb card?
<clarklinux> pc-card
<clarklinux> i found out more specifically what it's doing
<clarklinux> it won't let me use sudo or su
<Maximilian1st> clarklinux, did you try inserting other pc cards?
<clarklinux> when I try to it just hangs up
<clarklinux> maximilian1st: nope, I dont have any other pc cards to try
<hyper_ch> it shouldn't freeze the computer... hmmm.
<Maximilian1st> Does it freeze when you type sudo or just after inserting it?
<clarklinux> after sudo
<clarklinux> the big problem is taht I can't do anything now with configureation
<clarklinux> i want to do modprobe bcm43xx
<clarklinux> then iwconfig
<clarklinux> I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAriaextreme
<Maximilian1st> What if you sudo su and then insert your card?
<clarklinux> I tried it...then I just can't do anything from sudo
<clarklinux> or su
<clarklinux> even though I'm in it
<clarklinux> also, when I insert the card, network manager exits (crashes?) but it is still listed as a process run by root
<Maximilian1st> I could be wrong but you don't need to "sudo" anything once you done sudo su.
<clarklinux> haven't tried the command sudo su
<clarklinux> lemme try
<Maximilian1st> The point of doing sudo is to get root priviledge.
<clarklinux> righjt
<Maximilian1st> By doing sudo su you log yourself as root
<Maximilian1st> So you don't need to sudo anything anymore.
<clarklinux> its curious why it would do that
<clarklinux> i'm restarting the laptop right now to try that
<Maximilian1st> clarklinux, Is your laptop still booting?
<clarklinux> nope
<clarklinux> its up now...so I did sudo su, then plugged in the card, now I'm going to try modprobe + iwconfig
<clarklinux> oaky
<clarklinux> modprobe worked
<clarklinux> iwconifg didn't
<clarklinux> it's hung on it
<Chil1> Hello
<Maximilian1st> And is the laptop frozen?
<clarklinux> no the laptop isn't
<clarklinux> but nothing is happening
<Maximilian1st> And outside?
<clarklinux> iwconfig is not turning anything up
<Maximilian1st> and ifconfig?
<Chil1> I'm completely new to Ubuntu altogether, but I've really been wanting to try it for a while...any tips for someone who knows nothing about it?
<clarklinux> whats ifconfig
<Maximilian1st> Chil1, Read the manual. That's a very good tip and you owe me one for it.
<Chil1> Another question, automatix or easyubuntu?
<Maximilian1st> I don't use them...
<Maximilian1st> try one.
<clarklinux> maximilian1st: su says: su: Authentication failure
<Maximilian1st> but you are already root.
<Maximilian1st> what do you want to su to?
<clarklinux> had to start a new terminal
<clarklinux> iwconfig hung up
<clarklinux> well
<clarklinux> actually
<Maximilian1st> you don't know
<clarklinux> how do you cancel a command
<Maximilian1st> ctrl+c
<Maximilian1st> should work.
<clarklinux> usually iwconfig comes up quick
<Maximilian1st> Are you using Terminal, the one from Xfce?
<clarklinux> nah that didn't work
<clarklinux> yes, I am
<Maximilian1st> You can have tabs
<clarklinux> i know
<Maximilian1st> ctrl+shift +t
<clarklinux> that just opens a user terminal
<Maximilian1st> that way you can kill a frozen tab in case.
<clarklinux> right i know
<Maximilian1st> create a tab with root
<clarklinux> do you have any clue why this is happening? with the su and all?
<clarklinux> i cannot, su isn't working because i plugged in the card
<Spencer> my internet connection still does not work even though ifconfig shows that eth0 is up and running
<Maximilian1st> And what happens when you plug out the card?
<Spencer> what should I do
<clarklinux> su stays unusable until i restart
<Chil1> Anyone use automatix or easyubuntu?
<Maximilian1st> clarklinux, I don't know why it hangs. Try searching the forum or google for similar laptops and ubuntu or just plain linux.
<clarklinux> k
<Maximilian1st> clarklinux, Your best bet is to look for articles with the same laptop and see how they did it.
<hyper_ch> clarklinux: or rather search for your wifi model - you know what model you've got?
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, Do you use a wireless card?
<Maximilian1st> If so do you use NetworkManager?
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: I use the default one
<Maximilian1st> Is that NM?
<clarklinux> hyper_ch: i've been following a guide for my exact wifi model and exact laptop model...but i have no idea why this is happening
<clarklinux> i think i have an idea
<clarklinux> when i first installed xubuntu
<hyper_ch> clarklinux: clarklinuxno clue then
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: nm?
<clarklinux> i went through the gnome network config thing and enabled the hard
<clarklinux> *card
<Maximilian1st> Network Manager
<clarklinux> no
<clarklinux> not that
<clarklinux> i installed that later
<clarklinux> the one under applications -> system -> networking
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: the default one that came with xfce... that's the one I use
<clarklinux> yes, that one
<clarklinux> what file does that configure
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, you mean the wireless panel plugin?
<clarklinux> can I disable the card manually through the file that it configures?
<clarklinux> at the time that I enabled it through the gui, i did not have the proper drivers
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: what are you talking about??
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: the default one that came with xfce... that's the one I use
<Maximilian1st> What is the default one that came with Xfce?
<clarklinux> is tehre a text file somewhere that the default network management system that comes with xfce controls?
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: yes, that's the one I use.... the one under applicatiosn --> system --> network
<clarklinux> hyper_ch: does that program manipulate a specific text file somewhere?
<Maximilian1st> AAaaaaahhhhhhhhh ok.
<Maximilian1st> clarklinux, Yes
<clarklinux> which one?
<hyper_ch> clarklinux:  /etc/network/interfaces
<Maximilian1st> it does manipulate the /etc/interfaces
<clarklinux> thank you
<Maximilian1st> network/interfaces yes.
<clarklinux> i think i might be on to something...i might not be but i've spent so many hours on this i don't even care haha
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, sorry for the misunderstanding.
<Maximilian1st> I just began using NetworkManager because I move in different places with my notebook.
<Chil1> Hmm, so...I can't get my sound setup, any ideas?
<hyper_ch> Chil1: I have a problem, can you help?
<clarklinux> this is so lame of me...how do I edit a file through terminal?
<Maximilian1st> Me too please
<clarklinux> nano -w file?
<hyper_ch> clarklinux: sudo nano /path/to/file
<Maximilian1st> clarklinux, that is right
<hyper_ch> sudo if you don't have write permissions
<hyper_ch> the -w isn't required
<clarklinux> YESSS!
<clarklinux> i fixed it
<clarklinux> now i can use su and sudo with my card in
<clarklinux> thanks guys
<clarklinux> now for getting it to work haha
<clarklinux> bye for now
<BFTD> bye!!
<Mordicus> hi !
<Mordicus> I trying to restore my Xubuntu system, may I get some help ?
<Mordicus> I entered the recovery mode but I'm not sure what to do...
<BFTD> what went wrong?
<Mordicus> I updated my xubuntu (fiesty) and than the system could not boot anymore...
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: do you have a sata dribe?
<Mordicus> I get strange error messages
<Mordicus> no, it's a laptop with IDE hard disk
<hyper_ch> what error did you get?
<Mordicus> hmmm... wait I must reboot to report it
<Mordicus> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/(long number) does not exist. Dropping to a shell !
<Mordicus> [...] 
<Mordicus> /bin/sh: cant' access tty; job control turned off
<Mordicus> (initramfs)
<Mordicus> and then nothing happen!
<hyper_ch> I see :)
<Mordicus> really ? :o
<Mordicus> I am lost ! :s
<hyper_ch> yes
<BFTD> hrm
<hyper_ch> do you have a desktop cd around that you can boot into?
<BFTD> did he format his HDD?
<Mordicus> yes, an alternate CD
<Mordicus> alternate installation CD
<hyper_ch> well, recovery mode is fine
<hyper_ch> we just need a shell to fix the fstab :)
<hyper_ch> BFTD: sounds like the uuid changed somehow with the upgrade...
<Mordicus> ok, so I boot from the CD
<BFTD> hyper_ch, that what I'm thinking too
<hyper_ch> I had a simliar problem with herd2
<hyper_ch> suddenly mixing the ide and sata drives
<Mordicus> I am a linux newbie, I can't use the recovery mode
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: do you have a desktop cd available?
<hyper_ch> that you can run the live version?
<morpheus74> I'm trying Xubuntu 7.04 with the live CD, but I cannot see the top or bottom panel.  Any ideas?
<hyper_ch> without the panels you can't open a terminal
<Mordicus> I am currently booting from the liveCD (alternate CD, not desktop)
<hyper_ch> and without terminal things can be fixed
<BFTD> morpheus74, alt+F2
<hyper_ch> liveCD=desktopCD
<Mordicus> I launched the recovery mode
<hyper_ch> didn't know that BFTD ^^
<BFTD> morpheus74, then type in "xfpanel" or "xfce4-panel"
<Mordicus> I entered the shell mode : busybox...
<Mordicus> is it ok ?
<BFTD> or "xf4-panel"
<BFTD> its one of those
<morpheus74> BFTD, alt+f2 brings up a "run program" box.  Does 7.04 not have the top and bottom panel, or is my resolution possible set so I just cannot see them?
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: where are you now
<BFTD> morpheus74, I'm guessing that the pannels just didn't start
<Mordicus> in the BusyBox v1.1.3
<hyper_ch> what's busybox?
<BFTD> morpheus74, it happens sometimes
<hyper_ch> is that a shell terminal?
<Mordicus> huh... a shell ?
<hyper_ch> ok, type:   sudo fdisk -l
<Mordicus> built-in shell (ash)
<morpheus74> I'm debating if I should install 7.04 beta, or burn a copy of 6.10.  Are you aware of any major bugs in 7.04 beta?
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: sudo : not found
<hyper_ch> then just    fdisk -l
<hyper_ch> there's still bug no. 1 on launchpad
<hyper_ch> but that cannot be attributed to feisty alone
<Mordicus> fdisk not found
<BFTD> morpheus74, it should be fine if you're using the latest one
<hyper_ch> get a real live cd :)
<morpheus74> I'll try to install to my HD and see if this fixes the issue with the panels not appearing.
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: if it's not Feisty is it ok ?
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: yes it is ok :)
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: all I need is a normal shell :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok I have a liveCD... what kind of boot I must run? Install in text mode? install a command line system ?
<Mordicus> (or this is another alternate CD -_-)
<hyper_ch> text mode is another alternate
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok.. looking for another ! :D
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok, I found a ubuntu liveCD (not xubuntu)
<hyper_ch> doesn't matter
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: xubuntu liveCD is starting (it's quite slow because my DVD-rom is tired :'()
<hyper_ch> don't worry :)
<morpheus74> I noticed on the install my hard drives show up as /dev/sda, not /dev/hda as I'm use to.  Any ideas?
<BFTD> morpheus74, its either a SATA or a super fast SCSI
<morpheus74> BFTD, I'm pretty sure these are just ide drives.
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: feisty doesn't use hda/b/c/d/... for sata but sda/b/c/d/...
<BFTD> morpheus74, open up the case and see
<BFTD> unless its a lappy
<morpheus74> BFTD, No, it's a desktop pc, but how can I tell the difference between scsi, sata, or ide?
<hyper_ch> I can tell the difference between sata and ide... but never seen scsi
<hyper_ch> :)
<BFTD> SCSI will be a really loud HDD, IDE will usually have a wide grey cable, which the CD/DVD drives usually use, SATA uses a small cable
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok ! the liveCD booted and I started the terminal :)
<hyper_ch> the plug on ide is two rows with seperate "pins"
<hyper_ch> and the plug on sata is one line in a L-shape
<morpheus74> How do you recommend partition the hd?  I use to have 8gig for root, 11 gigs for home, and 1 gig for swap.  Does this sound alright?
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then enter  sudo fdisk -l   and pastebin the output
<BFTD> morpheus74, sounds great
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: and also pastebin the content of   /etc/fstab   :)
<morpheus74> My hard drives are IDE - they have two rows of pins, and use the same cable as the CD Rom Drive.  Is it alright that fiesty thinks they are sata?
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I cannot paste it because it is from another computer...
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: but there are 4 partitions
<hyper_ch> !paste | mordicus
<ubotu> mordicus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: and you should have a gnomeirc available on the live-cd :)
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: feisty should see that as hdX...
<morpheus74> hyper_ch, That's what I thought.
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: interesting :)
<BFTD> yeah thats weird
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14618/
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: please pastebin now also the content of the file   /etc/fstab
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: sorry :)
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: stop
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> do this:   sudo mkdir /media/hda2
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then:     sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then   sudo nano /media/hda2/etc/fstab
<hyper_ch> and pastebin that
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14619/
<hyper_ch> ok, I see the problem now
<hyper_ch> you see, you always have two lines
<hyper_ch> first one # /dev/sdaX
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: you're great! I do not understand any word! :D
<hyper_ch> and then UUID= ......
<Mordicus> yes
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: what I must do ?
<hyper_ch> I'm giving you the code
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: try this here instead:   http://phpfi.com/224941
<hyper_ch> I'm not sure about the cd-rom
<hyper_ch> but with that you should be able to run feisty now :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: how to save the change made in fstab file? I do not see any "save" option in the menu :s
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: make sure that the line starting with   /dev/hda2  is one line
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: sorry I found !
<hyper_ch> then press   ctrl-x (for exit nano) and you'll then be asked whether you want to save
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok done
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I must reboot now ?
<hyper_ch> well, now try to start - as said, very likely the cdrom isn't working properly... we'll have to test with that one
<hyper_ch> yes, reboot
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok, rebooting !
<hyper_ch> :)
<dougz> Running Beta Desktop.  Verified MD5 written with K3B.  However, when I boot Xubuntu with either "Check CD" or "Safe VGA," I get dumped into an ash prompt.  When I boot with "Install with Driver Update CD" the Xubuntu logo is the last thing I see (with progress bar going left, right, etc).  Need to install 3dfx driver patch .deb.  Is Server install my only option?
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I get the same error message :s
<hyper_ch> dougz: no clue then :(
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: hmmm :( boot again into the live cd
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok
<dougz> Thanks for your time!  IMHO, Ubuntu quality has been slipping since Dapper...
<hyper_ch> dougz: nah, not really :)
<morpheus74> I cannot see the top or bottom panel, how can I exit from Xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: ???
<hyper_ch> have you booted into the live cd now?
<morpheus74> I'm running Xubuntu firsty beta from the live CD, I want to shut down the computer.
<morpheus74> But I cannot see the panel with the "shut down" icon.
<hyper_ch> hmmm....
<hyper_ch> press   ctrl-alt-backspace
<hyper_ch> that should kill the xserver
<morpheus74> All I have is a blue background with 6 icons down the left side(floppy, trash, home, file sys, examples, and install)
<hyper_ch> and then you are at the command prompt
<hyper_ch> and there you can enter sudo shutdown
<hyper_ch> or sudo reboot
<morpheus74> ctrl-alt-backspace brings me to screen showing the starting  programs (mounting local filesystem  [OK] , etc)
<hyper_ch> ???
<hyper_ch> strange
<hyper_ch> what do you see exactely?
<morpheus74> The screen that typically shows at boot up, showing all the process that are starting.
<hyper_ch> well, and you are now at a prompt there wher you can enter commands?
<morpheus74> No, there is no prompt.
<hyper_ch> what happens if you press alt-f2 ?
<morpheus74> I now have a blinking cursor, but cannot type anything into the screen.
<hyper_ch> ok, maybe it's the live cd.... you can just turn the power off
<morpheus74> Will it hurt the pc to pull the plug?
<hyper_ch> the life cd hasn't altered anything
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I'm back to the liveCD but I do not see the upper menu bar with the terminal... where can I find the terminal icon in the Files System ?
<morpheus74> I checked the md5 and it says the CD downloaded correctly.  I'm going to try this same CD in my other PC and see what happens.
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: hmmm.... no clue....
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: why doesn't it work now for you
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: it did before
<Sako> hyper_ch: I sometimes happen :s
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: try to press alt-f2
<hyper_ch> do you get a terminal there where you can enter anything?
<Sako> hyper_ch: it's me, Mordicus, on another PC...
<hyper_ch> Sako: ok, do you have access now to a terminal?
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok, I get the terminal now ! :)
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: good, first we need to make  a new dir for mounting the partition
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: sudo mkdir /media/hda2
<Mordicus> ok
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then we mount the partition
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then we open the fstab file
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: sudo nano /media/hda/etc/fstab
<hyper_ch> can you pastebin exactely what you have got in there?
<Mordicus> it is empty O_O
<hyper_ch> sorry
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: sudo nano /media/hda2/etc/fstab
<hyper_ch> that's it :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok ! :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I get exactly what I pasted last time
<hyper_ch> paste it again
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: http://phpfi.com/224941
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok, I must try to launch firefox (i have no icon)
<hyper_ch> ok, please change hda2 to sda2
<hyper_ch> hda3 to sda3
<hyper_ch> hda1 to sda1
<hyper_ch> and hdd to sdd
<hyper_ch> make sure there is no line break in an entry (the first one with hda2 could make a line break)
<hyper_ch> then save the file and reboot :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I do not change fd0 ?
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: no, that is correct
<BFTD> dum dee doo dum
* BFTD sings the runescape theme song
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok, I do not see any line break ! :)
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: good, good
<hyper_ch> then save the file and reboot :)
<hyper_ch> or pastebin the new version first
<hyper_ch> oh oh oh
<hyper_ch> check that the swap entry at the end has two  "0" sepearted by a tab each
<hyper_ch>  none            swap    sw              0       0
<hyper_ch> and also that fd0 at the end has those two 0
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14625/
<hyper_ch> check the swap and fd0 entry
<hyper_ch> fd0 only has one 0
<hyper_ch> and for the swap I don't see the whole line
<hyper_ch> then save the file and reboot
<hyper_ch> :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: there is an error with fd0 in my pastebin ???
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: yes there is
<hyper_ch> it only has 1 "0"
<Mordicus> i must add 1 "0" ?
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: one more ?
<hyper_ch> yes, it needs to have two of them
<hyper_ch> look at the other entries
<hyper_ch> and also check the swap entry
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: how many spaces between two "0" ? not important ?
<hyper_ch> just a TAB
<hyper_ch> (the key above the caps lock)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok ! :)
<hyper_ch> then save and reboot :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: and the line with swap should look like this :
<Mordicus> !/dev/sda1  none            swap    sw           $
<hyper_ch> you see, there's a $ at the end
<hyper_ch> so the line continues :)
<Mordicus> !/dev/sda1  none            swap    sw           0         0
<hyper_ch> yes, that looks good :)
<hyper_ch> save and exit and reboot now :)
<morpheus74> Ok, this is weird.  I received the same results on my other computer (a new emachine).  Xubuntu loaded, but did not load the top or bottom panel.  I was able to right click on an icon and say, "open terminal window here".  From in the terminal window, I typed sudo shutdown now.  After it said computer is shutting down, I was brought to a black screen with a prompt (a terminal window).  I typed exit, and I was immediately thrown b
<morpheus74> ack into the Xubuntu gui desk top, but this time with the top and bottom panel, but my mouse would not work.  This is like a bad dream!
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: well, liveCDs aren't 100% reliable.... they are there to give an impression
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: you can still go ahead and install it if you want to try
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I rebooted... same error on boot ! :'(
<hyper_ch> can you type the error again?
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: shall I reinstall the system ?
<Mordicus> yes
<Mordicus> wait a second
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: you can now open a terminal in the live cd?
<Chil1> Hmm, anyone know why my sound isn't working?
<crimsun> Chil1: I don't know, you didn't utter the magick incantation?
<hyper_ch> Chil1: because the computer doesn't like you?
<crimsun> are we supposed to guess your hardware & configuration? Use pastebin for http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hyper_ch> Chil1: not be offensiv but not giving out anything doesn't help at getting the problems solved
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14629/
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I copied the full error message
<hyper_ch> well, I have no clue what causes that
<hyper_ch> it should already have been working before we started altering things
<hyper_ch> and after we did alter things it should have worked also
<hyper_ch> I'm at a loss
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I should reinstall then  ?
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: probably yes
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: maybe I made some mistakes, I am a linux noob :'(
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: the setup process is pretty simple - you can't make many mistakes there (except for erasing your windows partition)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok, so I will reinstall, thank you for your precious help anyway, i really appreciate it! :)
<hyper_ch> good luck :)
<hyper_ch> I'm off to bed now
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: thanks ! :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: goodnight !
<hyper_ch> you have have problems you can also ask in #ubuntu and #kubuntu as this is not an Xfce related problem
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: ok !
<hyper_ch> good luck
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I will win ! :D
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: against the machine ! :p
<hyper_ch> tu vais accomplir :)
<morpheus74> hyper_ch, Yes, I can now open a terminal window.  Do you think if I install it, it will work as it's suppose to, or do you think I should install a stable version?
<hyper_ch> tu vas russir :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: :D
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: merci !
<hyper_ch> de rien
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: enter:     xfce4-panel
<morpheus74> Where should I enter that, in the terminal?
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: yes
<morpheus74> hyper_ch, Ok, just a moment, I'm rebooting.
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: still here?
<morpheus74> hyper_ch, Alright!  When I enter the command, xfce4-panel, the panels appear.  Does this provide any clue as to what's going on?
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: I guess just something about your hardware configuration and the live-cd....
<morpheus74> Sorry it took me awhile, I have some older hardware that takes forever to boot.
<hyper_ch> morpheus74: so, I'm off to bed
<hyper_ch> cya
<morpheus74> Thanks!
#xubuntu 2008-03-31
<vidd> yes...on about 8 computers
<fs87> nice :)
<vidd> various hardware configurations
<fs87> which do you think is the best WM?
<vidd> im not a good person to ask....i have only used gnome, KDE, and xfce
<fs87> i'm using ion3 right now
<vidd> the only reason i use xfce and not gnome is because i like having the same wm on all my machines
<vidd> and some cant handle gnome
<fs87> how long do you use linux?
<vidd> about 3 years? maybe 4
<fs87> tried other distro's?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> i dont like .rpm based distros
<fs87> same here
<fs87> my first was mandrake
<fs87> crashed it many times
<fs87> partly cause of the rmp's
<vidd> we should move this to #xubuntu-offtopic b4 we get told to
<Rohaq> howdy folks
<ere4si> g'day
<Tu13es> hmm
<Tu13es> I want to share an external drive from my desktop running gutsy to my laptop running gutsy
<Tu13es> what's the best way to do it?
<Tu13es> before I used to use AFP from one Mac to another and it was nice and easy
<nathan2> hey, I'm having problems with something.  Is anyone around that can help?
<vidd> whats up
<Robert8915> hello
<zoredache> hi
<Valternaz> ola
<Jerimiah40> I'm having trouble getting Xubuntu to install, can anyone help me out?
<BunnyRevolution> what trouble are you having?
<Jerimiah40> Every time I try to install from a live CD (7.10), it gets to 15% complete, and then just locks up
<BunnyRevolution> what does your memory look like?
<BunnyRevolution> how much memory do you have?
<Jerimiah40> 192MB
<BunnyRevolution> do you have a high speed connection?
<Jerimiah40> Internet?  It's reasonably high speed, yeah
<BunnyRevolution> try the alternate cd
<Jerimiah40> Alright, I'll try that
<Jerimiah40> Just out of curiosity, what is the difference between alternate and desktop?
<BunnyRevolution> the alternate installer is more text based, but asks the same questions and uses less mem
<Jerimiah40> Alright
<BunnyRevolution> so the installer is not as pretty, but works faster.  in fact, i use the alternate install over the normal install because i don't have to point and click, but tab, enter, tab enter
<BunnyRevolution> even when i have lots of mem.  after downloading, test your cd, then install
<Jerimiah40> okay
<Jerimiah40> Does it install everything that the desktop installer does?
<BunnyRevolution> yes
<Jerimiah40> alright
<BunnyRevolution> the alternate allows for some other options, one of them bieng LVM
<Jerimiah40> Neat
<Sl4y3r> anyone know why when i view flash videos in firefox even after deleteing the cache im not seeing the space re-freed
<BunnyRevolution> flash videos are kept in /tmp sometimes
<Sl4y3r> ah
<Sl4y3r> nothing in there
<Sl4y3r> ;x
<BunnyRevolution> well, they don't end in *.s*
<Sl4y3r> what would they end in?
<BunnyRevolution> ~/.mozilla/firefox/somename.default/Cache , you need to look here as well
<reindeer> I am looking for a way to bust open a .toast torrent file to extract the boot image for a complete, error-free bootable ISO. Any solutions?
<BunnyRevolution> download the .torrent, and mount the iso and then extract the boot image
<reindeer> The torrent is completely downed. Just need to find an app or utility which will extract the boot image from the file.
<reindeer> From there, i hsould be able to mount it nicely.
<reindeer> I should
<reindeer> I'm just having trouble extracting the boot image.
<reindeer> I'll see what 7zip will do. Gotta work the CLI from xterm. It may be the only option in which to extract the image from the toast torrent. Appreciate your help.
<Ultraputz> if you want the wireless applet to remember a wep key, how do you do that?
<Tuv0k> my xubuntu install has no pulse happening
<Tuv0k> pam is getting "connection refused to server"
<Tuv0k> !pulse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<zoredache> I am surpised that someone hasn't banned you irseekbot
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d1e28189f
<ere4si> I need to get gnome-vfs module running so I can use gdesklets - how to install and run it pls
<Iskr> synaptic?
<ere4si> not listed there Iskr
<ere4si> someone with an idea?
<Iskr> well if i look for gdesklets on synaptic i find it
<Iskr> and i presume that if i install it, it would, as usual, install needed dependencies
<julian> hi ive got a problem with the xubuntu livecd
<julian> and dunno if its a bug a feature or if i miss something
<totalwormage> do tell
<julian> im not able to use gparted how it should work
<julian> opening gparted leads mount to mount everything automatically
<julian> and if i change a partition it gets started working on it and suddenly xubuntu decides to mount everything again
<julian> and i need to umount it in the terminal
<julian> and that needs to be done quickly otherwise gparted stops working on the partition
<totalwormage> that doesn't sound good
<totalwormage> i think you shouldn't tinker with mounts while gparted is working on them
<julian> normally xubuntu shouldnt auto mount everything
<totalwormage> hm
<julian> i dont have that problem with ubuntu livecd
<totalwormage> anyone else here who knows about this kind of thing? :P
<julian> gparted is crashing on both when using swapoff but that isnt a big problem
<xemonoth> Hi, my RoseGarden program is telling me that the timing in the kernel is too slow.  How do I resolve this?
<BunnyRevolution> stay in the channel so i can answer your question ...
<BunnyRevolution> i need several world clocks on my desktop.  which program is best to use.
<Stroganoff> BunnyRevolution: gdesklets may be the right one
<siggjen> or gworldclock
<BunnyRevolution> u know, i am gravitating more and more to xubuntu because of the support that is available in this channel
<cody-somerville> :)
<Ultraputz> any idea how to get network manager to remember WEP passwords ?
<maxamillion> Ultraputz: you need the gnome keyring manage
<maxamillion> manager*
<Ultraputz> does it add a lot of overhead?
<maxamillion> uhmm... a bit, yes
<maxamillion> but it depends on what you consider "a lot"
<Ultraputz> 700mhz p3
<maxamillion> yeah, you should be fine ... there might be slight lag when it first negotiates the connection but after that you probably won't notice
<maxamillion> Ultraputz: how much ram?
<Ultraputz> .5g
<Ultraputz> gnome keyring manager. gonna try that. machine is outside, bbiab
<Ultraputz> thanks, btw
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<Stroganoff> whats the name of the xfce network manager package?
<charlie-tca> In gutsy, installed package is Gnome-network-manager
<slow-motion> hi
<BunnyRevolution> xubuntu hardy beta fails the install on virutal box vm
<uninvited> Now that is what i call a problem description :)
<zoredache> BunnyRevolution: how does it fail?
<zoredache> I didn't have any problems when installing in vmware
<slow-motion> n8
<fivehorizons> Can someone help me with a question about tunneling VNC through SSH?
<charlie-tca> Depends on the question
<charlie-tca> I've done it with vnc4server and xvnc4client
<fivehorizons> I'm pretty much a linux newb but I followed the guide located here: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/6 to set up a file server
<zoredache> fivehorizons: and what are you having problems with?
<fivehorizons> I was able to use VNC through SSH the first time I tried it, but after I rebooted the server I keep getting an "Connection Failed - Error reading Protocol Version" message
<fivehorizons> However, if I connect serverip:0 it works, but I don't want to do that
<zoredache> you restarted your ssh tunnel after the server rebooted right?
<fivehorizons> I think so....does that just require making a new SSH connection with putty?
<zoredache> fivehorizons: maybe, it depends on if you saved your settings on the session that you had the tunnel working before
<fivehorizons> Yeah, I had saved the settings. I'm essentially doing everything the same way as when it first worked. The only difference is that the server was rebooted in between, so I don't know if this screwed something up
<zoredache> are you connected to the server now through ssh?
<fivehorizons> Not at this moment because I'm at work, but I am able to connect through ssh just fine.
<zoredache> well, anyway, when you are connected to the server through ssh runn a command like this 'netstat -ntl | grep 5900'
<fivehorizons> ok, what will that tell me?
<zoredache> if dont' see anything then x11vnc didn't get started
<zoredache> if *you*
<zoredache> the sharex11vnc command doesn't seem to be automatically started on its own
<zoredache> you probably need to run that each time you ssh in... Or add it to rc.local
<fivehorizons> ahh, yeah I actually did do something like that. It didn't start on its own, so i ran sharex11vnc manually.
<BunnyRevolution> zoredache: let me re-download it and try again
<zoredache> on a related note I would add another option to the x11vnc command line the script uses
<fivehorizons> And like I said, VNC works fine if connect directly to the server IP, but if I try to go through localhost:0 it doesn't work
<zoredache> I think you add the '-localhost' option so that vnc cannot be accessed unless you have your ssh tunnel working
<fivehorizons> ah ok
<zoredache> also, if you do that you could add the '-nopw' option which will make it so that you don't have to give vnc a password... Since you can only connect through ssh, it seems like you don't need the extra password.
<fivehorizons> yeah, but at this point I'd be happy to see the password dialog box going through ssh haha
<fivehorizons> I can't get anything but that stupid protocol error
<BillyJoe> when I plug in my usb drive, it dosn't auto make the /media/"name" folder so it can not mount it... How do I get my system to auto create this folder?
<zoredache> fivehorizons: sorry, but what question are you getting the 'protcol error' message from?
<zoredache> bleah...  what program are you getting the protocol error from..
<fivehorizons> UltraVNC when I try to connect to localhost:0
<zoredache> do you have a vnc server running on your workstation?
<fivehorizons> no, just on the fileserver
<zoredache> and your workstation is winxp, vista, or?
<fivehorizons> xp
<zoredache> on your winxp computer do a command like 'netstat -nt | find "5900"'
<zoredache> if you don't see anything in the list, then putting isn't setting things up correctly
<zoredache> you also might want to try connecting to localhost::5900 in ultravnc
<fivehorizons> Thanks zoredache.  I'll try both of those things when I get home
<zoredache> sorry?
<zoredache> aren't you trying to set it up so that you can connect from outside of your home?
<fivehorizons> I'm not at the xp workstation right now. I'm at my work computer
<fivehorizons> well, yes
<zoredache> ah
<fivehorizons> but I don't have my public IP atm
<zoredache> ah
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: hiho
<TheSheep> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what's up?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: ---> #xubuntu-offtopic
<maxamillion> lol
<StoneColdDude> Hi anyone home?
<maxamillion> j0
<StoneColdDude> Hi
<zoredache> !anyone
<maxamillion> StoneColdDude: actually, i have to brb ... very sorry
<StoneColdDude> Are U a Xubuntu user?
<zoredache> ubotu have you left us?
<zoredache> anyway, whats up?
<StoneColdDude> What type of dialup system does Xubuntu use??
<StoneColdDude> I use kppp and want a light syatem
<zoredache> the underlying system is of course based on ppp...  I am not sure if there is a gui, or how to use it... I think I saw something in Network Manager though
<StoneColdDude> OK thank you
<StoneColdDude> Gotta go now...bye!
<Zoris> I have installed xfce4 from apt-get; how do I get it to work now? If I try to log into the session nothing happens
#xubuntu 2008-04-01
<sudobash> so can i get xubuntu to work on a mac 233 256 mb ram?
<BunnyRevolution> sudo, prolly
<BunnyRevolution> sudobash: , prolly
<fivehorizons> Can anyone tell me how to disable my wireless card, so my wired connection will initiate on startup instead of wireless?
<Tu13es> haha, I was just going to ask the same question
<fivehorizons> haha
<fivehorizons> hopefully someone will have an answer.....cant find anything on google
<fivehorizons> I have another noob question. When I set up Xubuntu it asked me for a username and password to set the system up. I used jashmore as my username. The password I gave automatically got set as my root pass also. So, when I log in, I am using my root password. Is this bad?
<sudobash> potentially....
<sudobash> but too tired
<fivehorizons> ?
<cleokat> need help ;-0
<inazad> cleokat, what
<inazad> which prob ?
<inazad> cleokat, ?
<VTBuc> hey
<VTBuc> i'm having some trouble with abiword, can anyone here help?
<cleokat> yup yup
<cleokat> sorry
<cleokat> Most beginer, you can have, I just installed xubuntu and the resolution is bad
<cleokat> the best option I have is 800X600
<Stroganoff> i've created an ubuntu install script based on icewm, if you're interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4626969
<fivehorizons> Anyone know how to disable wireless connection starting on startup??
<cleokat> How can I get better than 800X600 screen resolution?
<Stroganoff> cleokat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fivehorizons> Can I get some help pleae?
<inazad> yes
<inazad> I can help you
<fivehorizons> hey
<fivehorizons> im trying to find a way to disable my wireless connection so it doesnt start up during startup
<inazad> fivehorizons, hmm try "sudo network-admin"
<fivehorizons> or to at least make sure my wired connection takes precedent over my wireless
<inazad> do you have network-manager installed ?
<fivehorizons> not sure, i think so
<inazad> which manager do u have ? XFCE ?
<fivehorizons> yeah
<inazad> k
<inazad> can I see your desktop ? printcreen ?
<inazad> anyway
<inazad> type in a shell --> "sudo network-admin"
<fivehorizons> ok, it brings up a windows with Network Settings at the top
<fivehorizons> it lists Wireless Connection, Wired Connection, and Modem Connection
<inazad> k
<inazad> does it have - in the box ?
<fivehorizons> does it have what in the box?
<inazad> You have a square before Wireles Connection and Wired connection...
<inazad> a checkbox
<inazad> its a - ?
<fivehorizons> Right now, the Wired Connection has the check and the Wireless has nothing
<inazad> ok
<inazad> so
<inazad> do Apply
<inazad> or OK
<inazad> and in the shell
<inazad> do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<inazad> and then "ping yahoo.ca" to know if u have the net
<fivehorizons> should it be downloading a lot of packets?
<fivehorizons> The internet is working
<fivehorizons> So when i restart, will the wired connection take precedent over the wireless now?
<cleokat> thanks for the help, wouhou!
<Rolcol> How do I change the system font size on xubuntu?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have a question related to Edubuntu. I hope I can get an answer here.
<Muhammad_Saad> Should I ask?
<coldhak> don't ask to ask, just ask :/
<coldhak> #ubuntu might have more answers though
<Muhammad_Saad> I had requested Edubuntu CD from the free shipping service. It seems like the CD does not contain any educational applications and I will have to install them manually. What is the reason?
<Muhammad_Saad> I have searched the CD but could not find a single one.
<Muhammad_Saad> Nobody knows?
<ere4si> hi all :)
<prin> Hello! My "Startbar" / "Task manager-thing" has disappeared completely from one boot to another. I just turned it off, and everything was fine, and then I turned it on again, and the bar was missing.
<prin> Is there some way to get it back as it was? Or, alternatively, where can I find the cfg file to delete/return to default ?
<prin> Hi! I'm running xubuntu, and my "Startbar" / "Task manager-thing" has disappeared completely from one boot to another. I just turned it off, and everything was fine, and then I turned it on again, and the bar was missing. Is there some way to get it back as it was? Or, alternatively, where can I find the cfg file to delete/return to default ?
<prin> Whoops.
<prin> Sorry about the repeat.
<prin> Was copypasting.
<ere4si> hehe
<prin> Where could it have gone ?
<ere4si> if you right click the panel you can add it back
<prin> No no, the entire panel has gone.
<prin> Just forgot the name of it... and I couldn't click the name to check :/
<ere4si> so there is no panel at all - top or bottom?
<prin> No, nothing.
<ere4si> the panel is the strip across the top
<prin> Yeah, or the bottom or the sides - right ?
<prin> "Where the apps go to rest when you put them down"
<ere4si> :)
<prin> Nothing there
<ere4si> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> ere4si: ?
<TheSheep> prin: press alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel
<ere4si> TheSheep: how do we get a panel back for prin ?
<prin> Right, how do I run a terminal without the panel? I'm finguring I could just run the panel from the terminal
<prin> Yay!
<prin> And then make sure to "Save Session" when I reboot, yeah ?
<TheSheep> prin: I thin just saving the new panel configuration is enough
<prin> Thank you so much
<TheSheep> I may be mistaken though
<ablomen> yeah TheSheep is right, session saving is only for open apps etc
<silentmind> is it possible to reorder the items on the taskbar?
<chewit> i need help tweaking my pc, what processes could i get rid of which are running in the background
<chewit> using system monitor
<zoredache> all the services are doing something useful... but I suspect the first one I would get rid of is avahi
<BunnyRevolution> what does avahi do?
<zoredache> bonjuer networking...
<zoredache> aka multicast dns
<chewit> is it releated to the network manager
<zoredache> somewhat, but I am pretty sure you can use network manager without it
<chewit> i was also using BUM, the only things i disabled was NVIDIA drivers and laptop untilties
<zoredache> if you don't need to print or create pdfs you can get rid of cups...
<chewit> oh rite, well i need that
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubotu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<zoredache> that might have some hints, but it isn't entirely related to what you asked
<chewit> rite thanks
<chewit> there really isn't alot ram difference between Ubuntu & Xubuntu, but i suppose, Xubuntu has managed to stay around the 128mb mark, but Ubuntu has not
<zoredache> while a low memory system is part of the goals of xubuntu it isn't the only goal.  Trying to have a useable system is also important.  Which means adding other things
<zoredache> Deciding where to draw the line of useability vs performance is very challenging.  The default choices are probably not right for everyone.  But with some work you can make it fit your needs
<taza> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglShareLists Could not share display lists, context already created !
<taza> DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
<taza> I get something like that with a Windows soft that SHOULD work (under wine) and an intel card. Tips?
<taza> The windows soft tries to use OpenGL, this much I know
<taza> And oh, it also may cause random crashes. <3
<TheSheep> taza: maybe try asking on #wine
<taza> TheSheep: To me that sounds like a driver problem actually.
<emdash> here's a puzzel: why does the size of the system font change when I switch between the free and non-free ATI drivers?
<emdash> in particular, the non-free font size is larger
<emdash> errr
<emdash> smaller
<emdash> window deocrations, buttons, icons, all keep their size; however, a terminl window large enough to be an 80x24 display with the non-free drivers is only about 70x20 with the free drivers
<Ben_Cs> hello
<cody-somerville> Hello
<Ben_Cs> is TheSheep here?
<Ben_Cs> in second thought cody-somerville i fancy you might know
<cody-somerville> :)
<Ben_Cs> is hardy going to have fusesmb preconfigured for windows network?
<Ben_Cs> ?
<cody-somerville> No
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: why not?
<cody-somerville> No one did it.
<Ben_Cs> that's pitty. This is why i moved from the loved xubuntu to linux mint xfce. When reinstalled xubuntu several times had to reinstall network by editing files mostly each time.
<even> anyone uses sabayon and/or pessulus with xfce?!
<even> how can i customize xfce desktop to all users ?
<cody-somerville> even, You can modify /etc/xdg/xfce4 files
<cody-somerville> They're the default
<even> cody-somerville: hm, so, where i modify the themes ?
<cody-somerville> /usr/share/themes
<taza> What would be my problem if I get
<taza> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglShareLists Could not share display lists, context already created !
<taza> DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
<taza> (It's a wine program I feel has trouble with the intel display card. Arrgh.)
<zoredache> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<taza> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/149260
<taza> This looks like my problem.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149260 in mesa "wine-git/google earth crashes with DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22 on Thinkpad X60" [High,In progress]
<taza> Anyone know how I could dodge it?
<jham> I just tried installing the 8.04 beta and somehow got the fonts to draw so small I can't read anything while I was trying to get my monitor resolution set properly
<jham> Anyone know how to reset the font sizes (and also how to properly configure X for my monitor using the NVidia drivers)?
<even> cody-somerville: no, i want make some theme default.
<silentmind> thunar keeps opening files in the background, can I change it so they when they are opened they appear in the foreground?
<zoredache> ubotu, what is your problem the last few days??  Is someone abusing you?
 * Stroganoff slaps ubotu around a bit with a large trout
<dr_dasos> i've been searching around but keep finding gnome stuff, is there a way to have different wallpapers per desktop in xfce?
<zoredache> I am pretty sure there is...
<zoredache> when you right click on the desktop you don't see an option so set a wallpaper per screen?
<dr_dasos> not when i tried it earlier
<zoredache> or are you talking about different workspaces
<dr_dasos> yes, i guess workspaces
<dr_dasos> how you have 4 default ones
<zoredache> ah... you can easily have different backgroud per monitor  when you have a multi-monitor setup..
<dr_dasos> i normally split my workspaces by what i'm doing, chat/IM, websurfing, etc, I'd like to have different wallpapers so theres another visual difference
<taza> Okay
<taza> If I want both evince and amarok with minimum depedency problems, what should I get?
<zoredache> get evince and amarok
<taza> (some other document viewer & music player?)
<zoredache> apt-get install evince amarok
<taza> zoredache: On *xubuntu*?
<zoredache> dr_dasos: everything I read seems to say that wallpaper per workspace isn't possible on xfce
<zoredache> taza: sure
<dr_dasos> zoredache, ok, thanks, just wanted to know if i should stop wasting my time looking for a hidden option
<taza> zoredache: I just said "with minimum dependency problems"
<taza> I have 4gb of space
<taza> The 150 megs worth of friends they'd bring... *shudder*
<zoredache> is that space it asks for when you try to do a apt-get install evince amarok?
<zoredache> on my system it only wants 42mb
<zoredache> anyway if you want to install a kde application you are going to have to have the kde libraries installed.  There really is nothing you can do to change that
<taza> zoredache: False.
<taza> Are you on Hardy btw?
<taza> 8.04 appears to be better packaged than 7.10
<zoredache> oh, and what do you think you could do to change it?  Compiling it static wouldn't do much useful...
<taza> zoredache: I don't think AmaroK is really dependant on "kamera" even if the ubuntu devs claim so
<zoredache> taza: the package that you get from them is dependant on it... if you want one that isn't you would probably have to build it yourself
<taza> zoredache: yeah, I know. It's pretty much exactly what I don't want to do
<taza> I just wish ubuntu developers had brains
<taza> I guess that's why they've accomplished so much. By totally and utterly ignoring even a shed of common sense.
<zoredache> how do they not have brains?
<taza> zoredache: Look at the 7.10 OpenOffice depedencies
<taza> SOMEONE wasn't thinking there.
<zoredache> they make choices based on what the majority of the users want
<zoredache> the majority of the users these days have computers with large hard drives
<taza> The majority of users don't want idiotic packaging decisions.
<taza> And really, just go look at it.
<taza> It's a mistake by someone who doesn
<taza> doesn't really grasp the concept of "dependency"
<taza> And/or was both high AND drunk while packaging
<zoredache> taza: if you are so opinionated why aren't you submitted patches and bugs with suggested fixes?
<zoredache> and the openoffice depends looks fine to me...
<taza> zoredache: Because just having the competency and motive does not equal to having sufficient resources.
<taza> And are you using 8.04?
<zoredache> no, gutsy
<taza> Obv you know zilch about packaging as well then.
<taza> Because those are *out of this world*
<taza> (note that I mean both ways - what openoffice is dependant upon and what is dependant upon it)
<taza> Ah, gah, damn maxa.
<taza> ESPECIALLY what packages are dependant upon openoffice
<taza> Well, I'll give a hint.
<taza> language-support-en is dependant on openoffice's translation
<taza> ... and what is depedant on language-support-en?
<taza> If you guessed "a lot of stuff that really shouldn't", you'd be perfectly right.
<zoredache> so your complaint isn't about open office, but one of the open office components...
<taza> No, my complaint is about the packaging of ubuntu.
<taza> Y'see, these problems just don't exist on Debian.
<zoredache> if you like Debian's packaging better why are you using xubuntu?
<taza> I should know, I've used Debian for a long, long time. I'm using Xubuntu because of the recent packaging and hardware
<taza> And because the Fedora rollup for my hardware is well, incomplete.
<taza> * recent packages
<taza> Not such a big fan of a system that is supposed to crash either, as I'd experience with Sid.
<TheSheep> taza: install evince-gtk, it has less dependencies
<taza> TheSheep: Anything like that for AmaroK?
<TheSheep> taza: exaile
<taza> Is that AmaroK in new clothes or a whole different player?
<TheSheep> taza: a whole different player
<taza> Looks good anyway
<TheSheep> taza: amarok is a kkde app and cannot be easily divorced from it
<taza> Hoo, 10mb
<TheSheep> kde
<TheSheep> ehehe
<taza> TheSheep: Yeah, but Ubuntu packages every single other KDE app with it
<taza> I want AmaroK and it wants me to get AmaroK with every single possible extra package and a few gnome packages too
<TheSheep> taza: say, do you have installing recommended packages enabled?
<taza> Not sure.
<TheSheep> taza: because that will pull in a lot of cruft
<taza> Where do I check?
<taza> I have a default install AFAIK, but this is a custom distro so not sure
<TheSheep> taza: in synaptics preferences there is a checkbox 'consider recommended packages as dependencies'
<taza> Where do I check with the commandline?
<taza> I can't handle all this GUI nonsense
<taza> I mean, I use Aptitude anyway
<TheSheep> taza: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<TheSheep> taza: I don't know where aptitude keeps it
<taza> I have a feeling aptitude doesn't try to be "smart" like that
<zoredache> see the --with-recommends option in the manpage...
<taza> I mean, yeah, ubuntu overall is bloaty, but still. There's some debian underpinnings in there.
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: is xubuntu going to have fusesmb preconfigured sometime? It's really frustrating to make all those steps and reboots each time i reinstall the system, to configure then net....
<taza> A fully working debian install is... 400mb. A fully working ubuntu install... 2gb. And that's with Xubuntu
<TheSheep> taza: it is bloaty, that's one of its design goals
<TheSheep> taza: try archlinux or gentoo if you want something slim
<taza> TheSheep: Hiring idiots, bloating for no good reason? :P
<taza> TheSheep: Special hardware, only ubuntu has decent guides for it
<TheSheep> taza: do better if you like
<TheSheep> taza: calling names isn't going to help you in any way, you are aware of that?
<taza> Doing better than the guy who packaged openoffice with english language support? :p
<taza> TheSheep: I don't care tbh.
<TheSheep> taza: then you are just trolling here?>
<taza> TheSheep: Asking for lighter software and helping with config?
<TheSheep> taza: no, the other part
<taza> I'm not just trolling and I presume I won't find a) ubuntu devs who can't package or b) rapid fanboys in such a smaller channel.
<taza> So I'm just voicing my frustration.
<TheSheep> taza: I see
<taza> Also, xubuntu default docs are in English. Any way I can get Finnish xubuntu docs in Mozilla?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> taza: if they are not installed with finnish language support, then probably there are too few Finns to translate them :)
<taza> The whole OS translates into finnish nicely, just not the starting docs. :P
<taza> I used to fix windows systems for dad but got busy with rl
<TheSheep> taza: most of the translations come from the ubuntu project, xubuntu is much smaller
<taza> so I stuck him a Xubuntu Alternate Install CD and he's learning that now.
<taza> ... better than he did Ubuntu.
<taza> Or Windows.
<TheSheep> less to learn
<taza> (ubuntu had the problem of being slowww on old p2 hardware)
<TheSheep> ah, that too
<taza> Mabbe I should just give him a Kubuntu alternative install next time
<taza> KDE handles slower hardware much more nicely than Gnome
<taza> I mean, icewm ftw, but there isn't an Icewmbuntu, especially not one translated to Finnish.
<taza> (icewm is the uncontested king of fast easy-to-learn window enviroments)
<TheSheep> taza: there is flubuntu
<TheSheep> or how do they call it
<TheSheep> with fluxbox
<taza> fluxbuntu
<taza> Permanent RC, no translations, locales horribly broken
<mindframe-> Fluxbuntu will release with Ubuntu 9.04 Final Failure
<taza> I think you're being a bit excessively optimistic about that.
<mindframe-> :)
<taza> Yeah, fluxbuntu has the smallest footprint but it's nowhere near finished
<TheSheep> taza: that's how it works, the bigger the project, the better support it has
<mindframe-> fluxbox would be nice one something like an eeepc
<taza> And they ALREADY have a nazi op in their chatroom and it's a small project.
<taza> mindframe-: Not so much
<mindframe-> I like it
<TheSheep> taza: be glad the ops were away when you started your bithcing here :)
<taza> xfce works just as well, tho I'd LOVE ion-style split windows.
<taza> I mean, xfce with split workspaces? Yes please!
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: no response to my question?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: sorry, I must have missed it
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no idea, sorry
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: maybe ask on the mailing list
<zoredache> Ben_Cs: what steps are you going through to set it up?  Are the steps even generic enough that the could be doen automagically?
<Ben_Cs> zoredache , TheSheep: i'll tell u the steps in a moment
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: maybe post them on the ml, really, this way you won't have to repeat yourself
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i am just doing that :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: how it called, the ubuntu posting place?
<zoredache> xubuntu-devel, or the wiki, or launchpad...
<zoredache> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<Ben_Cs>   TheSheep, zoredache: what i'm doing is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<TheSheep> ugh, it's unnecessarily complicated, I believe you can mount with fuse using fstab too
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: what happens when the windows servers are not available when you start up? Do you have to wait for timeout?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: never tried it. my other pc with winXP is almost always online
<zoredache> oh, that howto...  It sucks...  I perfer autofs plus a excutable mount-map
<zoredache> and my mount-map script uses smbclient to go probe the netowrk..
<zoredache> I really should document it one of these days...
<chewit> need some help with my ati driver setup
<TheSheep> zoredache: cool, maybe you could post it somewhere too :)
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: yes, it'll be nice
<TheSheep> chewit: the restricted driver manager doesn't do its job?
<chewit> no it does
<chewit> n't
<chewit> currently i'm using the "ati", but i want to switch it to "radeon", but ever time i try it keeps reverting it back
<Ben_Cs> well, thanks for letting me know, to look for easier ways.
<Ben_Cs> i'm off
<Ben_Cs> nighty night all
<zoredache> Ben_Cs: check out https://svn.esd189.org/linuxdev/misc_scripts/cifs_automount/
<TheSheep> chewit: what is exactly happening?
<TheSheep> good night Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: will do, thanks
<chewit> my card is an ATi Radeon 7000, i using the "ati" driver, but i want to change it to "radeon" driver, but when i do it, it reverts me back to the "ati" one. I'm using "screen & graphics" to do iy
<chewit> it*
<TheSheep> chewit: maybe you could use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' instead, in terminal
<chewit> ok, i will try that
<chewit> whats 64mb in kb
<TheSheep> chewit: you dont have to set the memory, just leave it blank
<chewit> oh, alrdy have
<chewit> thanks, The Sheep
<chewit> i have the new driver enabled now :D
<TheSheep> :)
<mike_> sal ce faci?
#xubuntu 2008-04-02
<Tuv0k> anyone using pulse?
<ahyuwhiye> hi
<ahyuwhiye> I just can orevent the xfce panel from taking gnome icons
<ahyuwhiye> but i would prefer the rodent icons
<ahyuwhiye> prevent*
<ahyuwhiye> I do not intent to delete the gnome icons
<zoredache> sorry?
<ahyuwhiye> still therE?
<ahyuwhiye> how can i prevent xfce4 panel from "loading" gnome icons automatically without deleting gnome icons
<ahyuwhiye> slightly off-topic
<ahyuwhiye> but people at xfce are not responding
<ahyuwhiye> i hope you will understand
<ahyuwhiye> my english is bad ^^
<ere4si> you need to select the rodent icons in      settings manager - user interface
<Tuv0k> pulse working for anyone?
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, feel free to hang in -devel
<maxamillion> ah, will do
<jpastore> If I can't get wifi to work, how can I enable the ntfs restricted driver?
<cody-somerville> ntfs doesn't have restricted drivers
<cody-somerville> It works out of the box
<Tu13es> anyone know if I can install the hardy beta alongside gutsy?
<zoredache> Tu13es: what do you mean alongside?
<Tu13es> whoops, meant this for #ubuntu. but anyways, if hardy fails it'd be nice to boot back into gutsy
<zoredache> you can easily do it on a second partitition... If you are feeling very advanced you could also do a 'chrot'
<|phryde|> anyone else having problems installing wine on 64bit xubuntu?
<zoredache> Tu13es: if you pay really close attention to what you are doing you could boot off the livecd and make a new folder off root (/gutsy perhaps) and move everything from / into that folder...
<zoredache> then do your install, but make sure you do NOT format the drive
<Tu13es> hmm
<Tu13es> sounds like a lot of work
<Tu13es> what happens if i install hardy and my wifi doesn't work? can I reinstall gutsy from cd?
<zoredache> if you moved stuff like I suggested, then you would reboot, move/delete everything the hardy installer created move everything from /gutsy back and re-do grub
<Tu13es> gotcha
<Tu13es> thanks for your help zoredache
<zoredache> Of course really what would be far better would be to make a backup on external media
<Tu13es> yeah
<Tu13es> it's just my laptop so it's not of huge importance
<BunnyRevolution> linuxmint is a branch of *buntu, correct?
<ManiDhillon> hello
<ManiDhillon> Hello every one!!
<ManiDhillon> Can you help me choosing a good mail client for XFCE desktop rather than Thunderbird!
<ManiDhillon> Anyone here???
<sveakex> what video player does xubuntu use by default?
<cody-somerville> gxine, I believe
<sveakex> ok
<sveakex> thanks
<march> Totem
<march> ooops 50 minutes 2 late ;)
<clubber--> Hello there. I have some issues with my soundcard (sb live! 5.1). It worked fine yesterday until I ran a reboot. Could anyone help me, please?
<gabkdll1> clubber--: hi
<clubber--> hey!
<clubber--> please help.. i have no clue ;P
<gabkdll1> I am not the smartest man in the channel, but perhaps you want to check your mixer levels first. In a terminal, run alsamixer
<clubber--> kk. 2 sec
<clubber--> so... what should I do?
<gabkdll1> look around (using the arrow keys) and check to see if the source that you are expecting sound to come from is muted
<gabkdll1> muted items are marked "MM"
<gabkdll1> select and hit m to toggle the mute state
<clubber--> hmm.. seems fine to me :\
<clubber--> i've connected only the front
<gabkdll1> although, I have to admit, I don't know why a reboot would mute any of your mixer levels. You might want to wait till someone smarter than me comes along :)
<gabkdll1> "PCM" and "Headphones" are two items you probably want to unmute if they are muted
<clubber--> heheh
<gabkdll1> then again, your mixer items probably are not the same as mine
<clubber--> i can't do anything with the PCM
<gabkdll1> oh, that is interesting
<clubber--> yeah? ;o
<gabkdll1> well, perhaps it is just because we have different sound cards, but on my system having the PCM channel unmuted is essential for sound to work
<gabkdll1> I just meant it might be a clue as to where your problem lies
<gabkdll1> hopefully someone smarter than me will come along and will know what this clue means ;)
<gabkdll1> sorry that I can't be of more help
<clubber--> no problem
<clubber--> thanks ;)
<gabkdll1> can you maybe provide a little more information on what you were doing during the boot when everything was still working fine?
<clubber--> nothing really. i've innstalled ubuntu yesterday with a sb extreme audio. after a while i figured that linux did not work with this card, so i inserted the sb live 5.1 card. when i turned on the computer the sound worked fine
<clubber--> then i ran a reboot, and the sound was gone ;o
<gabkdll1> hmmm...
<gabkdll1> well, I actually think that Ubuntu's hardware detection should work fine in a situation like this
<gabkdll1> but perhaps you want to try booting from a live cd again
<clubber--> hm? sorry man, i'm totally new to this
<gabkdll1> actually, if it is not too much trouble, you might try reinstalling with the new soundcard in there
<gabkdll1> then again, I am no expert
<clubber--> hehe
<gabkdll1> you can always take your problem to the forum if you don't find anyone around here
<clubber--> allright
<gabkdll1> the forum usually gets lots of traffic
<clubber--> ok ;) which forum?
<gabkdll1> plus, in the forum you can document everything that happend
<gabkdll1> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<clubber--> ah
<clubber--> ok then
<clubber--> thx man
<the_alamo> is anyone here also connected to irc.gnome.org? i have been trying to get to the epiphany channel and i can't connect to the server.
<gabkdll1> the_alamo: I seem to be able to connect without any problems
<the_alamo> crap!!
<the_alamo> thanks for checking.
<the_alamo> and, i guess, it is better than the whole server being down.
<the_alamo> gabkdll1, does irc.gnome.org send you to irc.us.gimp.org?
<pirate_Hunter> hell cna someone post a link for the minimum download size for xubuntu or is that only available for ubuntu?
<pirate_Hunter> *hello
<pirate_Hunter> hello any help please
<cody-somerville> Hello pirate_Hunter
<cody-somerville> The size is listed on the download page
<cody-somerville> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/
<pirate_Hunter> I know but that 600mb+ i need soemthing lower like ubuntu has a minimum download size of 9mb
<pirate_Hunter> cody-somerville: you qouldnt by any case know if xubuntu has soemthing similar
<cody-somerville> You could use the same thing you use for Ubuntu
<cody-somerville> and then install the xubuntu-desktop package
<pirate_Hunter> wouldnt that mean i would have ubuntu and xubuntu installed doubling the size also is that possibl without net access
<crimsun> i.e., install ubuntu-standard and then xubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> with the server disk, it's quite straightforward
<crimsun> install a minimal server, install ubuntu-standard, install xubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> (in that order)
<crimsun> after that, you can install linux-generic
<pirate_Hunter> crimsun: is it possible to do usb pen install to HDD?
<crimsun> I don't know offhand.  I haven't followed the installer since breezy, and many things have been updated since then.
<crimsun> it's certainly possible, but whether the installer makes it trivia is another story.
<crimsun> trivial^
<gabkdll1> the_alamo: how do I check that? I use Pidgin as my IRC client
<the_alamo> gabkdll1, i never really understood how to set up pidgin for irc!!  i think occasionally i would get it to work but it was more trial and error luck than skill.
<the_alamo> i always wanted to do it with pidgin (and now empathy) but in the end i install xchat.
<gabkdll1> well, I have been using it since it was called Gaim, and I have not needed to update my configuration since then
<the_alamo> okay, let's try.  i think you add an account.  set it to irc and put irc.gnome.org in the server.
<gabkdll1> yes
<the_alamo> then in the screen name you would put gabkdll1 (i think)
<gabkdll1> I do have to admit, sometimes Pidgin gets disconnected from the server. It automatically reconnects, and generally it happens rarely enough as to be a non-issue for me
<the_alamo> hmm.
<gabkdll1> well, normally I am gabkdlly, but I got bumped during this session, so Pidgin automatically renamed me
<gabkdll1> you would of course want to put the_alamo instead of gabkdll1 ;)
<the_alamo> unless i wanted to be you!  (insert spooky music)
<gabkdll1> yes, I suspect I should stop being lasy and register my user name one of these days
<the_alamo> i registered once but i get bored of my user names and change them
<the_alamo> which, i guess, is better than changing my legal name when i am bored.
<the_alamo> well i set up pidgin and it can't connect either. that is 3 for 3.
<the_alamo> (pidgin empathy xchat)
<gabkdll1> :(
<the_alamo> maybe it has something to do with living in south korea
<the_alamo> gnome has secretly been aligning itself with north korea and it hasn't manifested itself in any way except for this.
<gabkdll1> maybe someone in south korea was spamming, so they temporarily blocked certain IPs
<the_alamo> maybe.
<the_alamo> that is more likely than my reasoning.
<gabkdll1> but I would guess they would put something like that on the news section of their webpage
<the_alamo> yes.
<the_alamo> connecting with them has been tenuous for a long time but i have always been able to connect eventually
<the_alamo> on a side note... i would love pidgin if i could change the layout.
<the_alamo> in empathy, which is based on somehting but i forget what, i can set it up so that my user name and avatar appear above the text in a nice little box.
<the_alamo> but in pidgin it is always along the side
<the_alamo> i like the side setup for irc but not chat.
<ShaDowZ> Salut , j'aurai besoin d'un avi sur xubuntu car je croit bien que je vais l'installer
<ShaDowZ> !
<cody-somerville> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ShaDowZ> Thanks ;)
<ShaDowZ> cody-somerville and ubuntu-fr ? Do not exist ?
<ShaDowZ> xubuntu-fr
<ShaDowZ> *
<cody-somerville> Try asking in #ubuntu-fr - they'll still provide support for Xubuntu or you can ask your question here in English :)
<ShaDowZ> Ok Thanks you cody-somerville ;)
<ShaDowZ> cody-somerville 	
<ShaDowZ> Sorry I do not speak English very well but, it's true that on xubuntu graphical interface is not very nice?
<ShaDowZ> ( not very beauthiful )
<cody-somerville> Umm... I like it.
<cody-somerville> Are you talking about the current release?
<ShaDowZ> Um
<ShaDowZ> 	
<ShaDowZ> I do not know, I have seen comments on the internet which said that the interface was not very good
<ShaDowZ> It is for this reason that I come here! To find out if this is true
<cody-somerville> Could you point me to those comments?
<sveri> hi, und hardy the network manager seems not to work with the wallet system
<sveri> when i connect to a wlan and store the passwort, the nm-applet breaks everytime i want to connect again
<sveri> does somebody knwo where i can delete the information about the passwords in xfce?
<gabkdll1> ShaDowZ: just get a hold of a live CD and try it out. You will notice soon enough if the interface does not jive with you.
<ShaDowZ> Ok Ok
<ShaDowZ> 	
<ShaDowZ> And you think otherwise, with a personal opinion?
<ShaDowZ> ( for the Graphical interface )
<ShaDowZ> gabkdll1 ?
<ShaDowZ> or cody-somerville ?
<cody-somerville> It is of course a personal opinion
<cody-somerville> Just because I like it doesn't mean you'll like it.
<gabkdll1> Gnome does have some nice candy, and I hear KDE is configurable up the wazu (or so I hear).
<gabkdll1> in a way, I feel that XFCE does a good job of keeping things minimal and simple. Although, I suppose it might sometimes require a little more familiarity with the command line than does Gnome.
<ShaDowZ> Ok
<ShaDowZ> So ..
<ShaDowZ> 	
<ShaDowZ> I will test it then, I think xubuntu is already better than Windows! XD
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> Thank you.
<the_alamo> g'nite all
<ShaDowZ> cody-somerville
<ShaDowZ> Well I saw comment infact quite well on Xubuntu so I decide to install it: D ;)
<cody-somerville> :)
<ShaDowZ> cody-somerville ? You have what you? ( OS )
<cody-somerville> I run Xubuntu and Ubuntu as well.
<ShaDowZ> Ok ;)
<ShaDowZ> and 	
<ShaDowZ> You use more often that?
<ShaDowZ> cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> I use Xubuntu most often.
<ShaDowZ> Ok Ok ;)
<ShaDowZ> but cody-somerville
<ShaDowZ> 	
<ShaDowZ> However I have a small problem on windows i was forced to install drivers for the pc see my NIC. I do not know if this is in contrast compatible with linux: /
<cody-somerville> Probably not.
<cody-somerville> It should work right out of the box.
<ShaDowZ> Aîe
<n4pp3lbl00d> Hallo zusammen
<n4pp3lbl00d> Jemand da?
<zoredache> ?
<drmarwat> hello
<drmarwat> i need little help with this....> is it an error and how can i fix it ?.....>  http://rafb.net/p/oHPjVG67.html
<zoredache> so you are using a unofficial repository... They probably have a GPG keey somewhere on there site and instructions on how to import it
<drmarwat> oh, thats the repo issue
<zoredache> you can also just ignore the message
<drmarwat> i will check my repo list now
<drmarwat> thanks
<drmarwat> few more issues
<zoredache> the instructions for adding the wine key are on the page http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<drmarwat> can i enable single click on mouse to open drives etc?
<zoredache> drmarwat: start up a folder window go to edit->prefs->behavior
<drmarwat> thanks, i will do that
<drmarwat> it is activated
<drmarwat> one another small issue,  my windows partitions are under file system, media, hdd....a long route to reach  them, can i enable them to be on my desktop?
<drmarwat> plus how to enable auto login to system on reboot?
<zoredache> drmarwat: you should be able to create a launcher on your desktop that will load directly to whatever folder you want
<dahui> hello @all, I am an absolute newbie here and no english native so please bare with my english, anybody out there who got some spare minutes to help me with my asus eeepc and eeexubuntu? all up and running apart I can connect to wireless only by dhcp, maual config doesn to work :(
<zoredache> or if you have the folder window open you can dag your favorite folders over to the sidebar
<drmarwat> zoredache, how can i get that launcher please?
<zoredache> drmarwat: right click on the desktop and create a launcher.. the command should be 'thunar /path'
<drmarwat> thanks
<zoredache> of course replace path with the actual path...
<drmarwat> i will do that
<zoredache> as for autologin you'll probably have to wait for someone that knows about that.
<drmarwat> zoredache: thanks
<drmarwat> opera and navigator is missing from the repo
<zoredache> drmarwat: what repository are you talking about?
<zoredache> opera would not be in the Ubuntu repository because it is non-free/proprietry software
<drmarwat> zoredache, i didnt change the repo from default, i will check what repo i have
<drmarwat> they are official repo
<zoredache> the don't show up when I look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<TheSheep> opera is in the commercial repository
<drmarwat> brb please, i need to reboot to get my nvidia card start working
<TheSheep> you can enable it in the software sources
<drmarwat> TheSheep, thanks
<praktora>  i am trying to install the latest ubuntu and i am getting this error Loading hardware drivers...error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available  can anyone help ?
<TheSheep> praktora: maybe check forums/google...
<wweasel> I'm having some trouble with my sound...my PC has an internal audio card and a Creative CT510 PCI card.  I'd like to use the PCI card, but xubuntu is outputting to the internal card...
<march> goodnight :)
#xubuntu 2008-04-03
<UAanon> hi
<UAanon> anyone here?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<UAanon> How do I get xubuntu to install on an MacBook? I've got a wasted Bootcamp partition that's begging to be filled with a better OS, also, where can I go to get third party apps for xubuntu?
<UAanon> I await your reply.
<zoredache> there is lots of applications in the repositor...  You could also check out CNR..  Or you could look at the 3rd parties web site
<UAanon> I'm not familiar with either CNR or the repositor...
<zoredache> as for installing on the mac, search google for 'ubuntu mac'... There are tons of hits..
<UAanon> the only place that I can think of for apps for Linux is Sourceforge
<UAanon> alright, thanks
<zoredache> crn => http://www.cnr.com/
<zoredache> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zoredache> bleah... cnr
<UAanon> my friend gave me xubuntu at a party last night, and I figure I'd install it during a lecture...
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro would probably be useful.. as well
<zoredache> there will probably be minor differences in video drivers, but i suspect it is mostly the same install on macbook
<UAanon> I'm able to load and run xubuntu from the CD, but I haven't played around with installing it on an unused partition
<breetai> UAanon: There is freashmeat which lists a lot of packages there is getdeb.com three is linuxgames.com
<zoredache> of course you couls always just go to google as well... :p
<UAanon> I prefer the human interaction. There's a reason why this is here, no?
<UAanon> Also, not to many people know how to use IRC outside AIM, Yahoo, MSN and the lot.
<UAanon> too*
<zoredache> eh?  it was an answer your question about where you could find other software... I don't really consider this channel a place to find stuff outside xubuntu...
<UAanon> No, you were talking about me just Google-ing the info instead of coming here. There's a reason for this channel, so that people could come here to get help. I was merely validating my experience to come here for help.
<UAanon> Yeah, that was a bit fragmented, and I apologize.
<cody-somerville> Play nice, kids ; p
<UAanon> I apologize if I tensed things up...
<xyz359> Anyone know how to change the system terminal font?
<UAanon> I don't, sorry.
<UAanon> Someone else might.
 * xyz359 nods. =)
<svarte> hello people.
<svarte> i just installed 8.04 on my new laptop, and everything is working finr - except for one small thing that also bugged me in previous ubuntu versions. i can't for the love of god switch from utf8 to iso8859-1
<svarte> so, can anybody help me there?
<Adantan_Alex> how do u install xubuntu?
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<terminhell> Im using xfce right now, and im wondering if there is a way to make its panels "always on bottom"
<ere4si> if you right click a panel and choose "customize panel" you can put it where you want
<terminhell> well
<terminhell> not exactly what i need
<ere4si> it might be a session issue - do you have save session on exit enabled?
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<ere4si> or do you want maximised windows to cover the panel?
<terminhell> here's what i want to do: i have a panel with just Verve on it. Id like to have it in the middle of the desktop
<terminhell> yea
<Adantan_Alex> i need some help
<ere4si> terminhell: don't know if that is possible - it might be...
<ere4si> Adantan_Alex: you need to ask the question:)
<terminhell> ere4si: ive noticed that it is capable of doing it if i just switch it from fixd to movable
<Adantan_Alex> yes dual botting xubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> i want to have
<Adantan_Alex> oops
<Adantan_Alex> i want to have xubuntu have 20 giggabytes
<Adantan_Alex> but what partitions do i need to make?
<terminhell> use the live cd
<Adantan_Alex> i am i think
<Adantan_Alex> i am
<terminhell> and run the installer. it has the options to setup the partions for you
<ere4si> Adantan_Alex: you need the 20G partition for xubuntu and a swap partition about the size of your memory or a little larger
<Adantan_Alex> huh?
<terminhell> if you use the "guided %" you can adjust the %(size) it uses
<Adantan_Alex> what u mean?
<Adantan_Alex> can i hae 1 gigayte for the swap one?
<terminhell> ya
<ere4si> the live cd has the option to use the free space available - it will then set up the partitions as they are needed
<Adantan_Alex> thats a problem
<Adantan_Alex> the live CD doesnt work....
<terminhell> then you have a problem
<Adantan_Alex> on my other computer
<Adantan_Alex> it is dont worry
<ere4si> using the alternate cd?
<Adantan_Alex> i needed to give it more time
<Adantan_Alex> no i got it
<Adantan_Alex> wow
<Adantan_Alex> now what i need to do
<terminhell> is there an icon on the desktop "Install"
<Adantan_Alex> yeah i know this from ubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> i just need to know what to put for partitions
<terminhell> well if you must do it manually...
<terminhell> setup a new primary partition with the mount point as "/"
<Adantan_Alex> yes dual botting
<terminhell> and give it the size
<Adantan_Alex> 20 gigabytes?
<terminhell> yes
<Adantan_Alex> ok hold on lol
<terminhell> 20,000,000
<terminhell> doh
<terminhell> brb
<terminhell> i g2g for a few
<Adantan_Alex> lol does xubuntu have a task bar?
<Adantan_Alex> ok but does xubuntu have a task bar?
<Adantan_Alex> can someone help? ty
<ere4si> yep it does
<Adantan_Alex> lol mine doesnt
<Adantan_Alex> mine doesnt man
<ere4si> press   alt + F2  then type  xfce4-panel
<Adantan_Alex> ty
<Adantan_Alex> hold on lol
<Adantan_Alex> does this normally happen?
<ere4si> nope
<Adantan_Alex> on the live CD i dont get a task bar? lol
<Adantan_Alex> damn gotta burn another one then....
<Adantan_Alex> im gonna restart it and check for errors
<ere4si> and do the md5 check
<Adantan_Alex> how?
<ere4si> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Adantan_Alex> it froze but a task bar wanted to appear
<Adantan_Alex> something appeared in the colours u would see f u bunped a nintendo 64 game
<Adantan_Alex> then went....
<ere4si> that could be a bad burn, memory or graphis card
<ere4si> how much memory is there?
<ere4si> bbl
<Adantan_Alex> its memory
<Adantan_Alex> ok guys if i install xubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> will it run quicker?
<Adantan_Alex> and support 256 megabytes of ram?
<Adantan_Alex> hello any one?
<Adantan_Alex> hi?
<Adantan_Alex> !
<Adantan_Alex> :)
<terminhell> yes
<terminhell> it will run much faster if its installed
<Adantan_Alex> and the task bar will show?
<Adantan_Alex> who here can help?
<Adantan_Alex> any way i want to install xubuntu and the task bar wont show.... my computer has 256 megabytes of memory and so if i install it will it show?
<Adantan_Alex> i checked the disc and its working
<Survivorman> it should work. is it getting cut off because of your screen resolution maybe?
<TheSheep> Adantan_Alex: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<Adantan_Alex> YES THATS IT soz for caps
<Adantan_Alex> i will give it 1 last try
<Adantan_Alex> can i change the screen resolution?
<Adantan_Alex> i got 800 x 600
<Adantan_Alex> but i can change
<Adantan_Alex> only it makes it very small soz for all the lines....
<Adantan_Alex> ok screen resolution is ok
<Survivorman> I'd just install it and give it a try. Sometimes the livecd can be flakey on older computers.
<Adantan_Alex> yeah
<Adantan_Alex> has someone gone to u the same story?
<Adantan_Alex> im not seeing the task bar lol
<Adantan_Alex> i see it for a bit then it goes
<Adantan_Alex> but im going to download the alternate CD
<Nyad> Hi
<Nyad> Im new to Xubuntu I have been using Kubuntu but I noticed that although Xubuntu is faster it lacks features that KDE has
<Nyad> why?
<ablomen> Nyad, like what? (oh and the lack of some bloat/features in kde is probably why xfce is faster then kde..)
<Nyad> like a wallpaper changer
<Nyad> well an automatic one
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<Nyad> how do I open a directory as root?
<ablomen> Nyad, you can just make a desktop wallpaper list and let `xfdesktop -reload` ever *minutes (with for cron etc)
<ablomen> and i would never open a dir with a file manager as root if i where you
<Nyad> sometimes I want to delete or edit files
<ablomen> then use a terminal :)
<Nyad> do I have to type out every filename in the list?
<Nyad> if I use a terminal it doesn't move them to the trash
<ablomen> nah you can make a list with settings->desktop settings->Image:new list
<Nyad> but then I have to select all 4000 of the images with that thing
<ablomen> you can select multiple at once...
<Nyad> yeah I just realised
<Nyad> thanls
<ablomen> np :)
<Nyad> the thing about deleting files with a terminal is it doesn't put them in the trash when I delete them
<ablomen> nope, that why if you want to keep the file for later you use mv
<ablomen> (for example mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.backup
<ablomen> and why you should never delete something as root if your not 100% sure you can delete it
<Nyad> how do I set a timer for changing the background?
<ablomen> how long would you like the interval?
<ablomen> *to be
<Nyad> 30seconds
<ablomen> lol your kiddin right?
<Nyad> nope
<Nyad> is it that hard?
<TheSheep> Nyad: why would you manipulate 4000 files as root?
<TheSheep> Nyad: just chown them to your user and then maniulate them
<ablomen> The_Kernel, those are his background images
<TheSheep> ablomen: actually -reload will reload the whole desktop binary, it's better to just send the USR1 signal to it
<ablomen> TheSheep, hmm and how would one do that?
<TheSheep> ablomen: killall -USR1 xfdesktop
<ablomen> ah nice
<Nyad> what is USR1 thingy?
<ablomen> Nyad, ok well create a file named refresh.sh in your home dir that has this script in it: http://pastebin.ca/969188
<TheSheep> Nyad: a signal. man kill will give you details
<ablomen> Nyad, then make it executable (chmod +x ~/refresh.sh) and add that script to your autostart list (settings->autostarted applications)
<ablomen> that should do the job
<Nyad> thats odd. the pastebin is empty
<ablomen> ? its not empty here
<TheSheep> neither here
<Nyad> thats weird
<ablomen> http://pastebin.ca/raw/969188 << this one?
<Nyad> also empty
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheSheep> ablomen: try this one
<TheSheep> btw, THe Right Way (tm) would be putting it into crontab :)
<TheSheep> but I guess it's simplier like htis
<ablomen> The_Kernel, that wont work for 30 seconds intervals
<ablomen> woops sorry TheSheep
<TheSheep> ablomen: why not?
<ablomen> TheSheep, well because you an only put minutes hours and days etc in there
<ablomen> Nyad, try wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62033/plain/ -O ~/refresh.sh
<TheSheep> hmm... what about the /
<TheSheep> ah, it's only for ranges
<TheSheep> ablomen: you are right, sorry
<Nyad> thanks
<Nyad> didn't know while loops could be used in shell scripts
<TheSheep> it's a full programming language
<TheSheep> albeit a little slow
<ablomen> yeah bash rocks, sometimes
<TheSheep> I've seen a web browser implemented in it
<TheSheep> well, ok, with a helper program for parsing html :)
<ablomen> nice
<ablomen> i must admit though, i almost always use perl for these small lill scripts, syntax is better for me (being a php programmer)
<TheSheep> ablomen: perl is designed for text processing and for one-line scripts, very handy
<ablomen> yep :)
<TheSheep> ablomen: I think it was initially supposed to be a replacement for awk
<TheSheep> and sed
<ablomen> could be, seeing how centered it is around regex
<ablomen> its pretty powerfull now though, actually made a small game-like thingy with perl-sdl
<TheSheep> my home page is running in perl :)
<TheSheep> it's a perl-based wiki engine
<ablomen> heh cool :)
<TheSheep> the original wiki was in perl too
<ablomen> i personally never liked perl for web-based stuff though, php is so easy to use for web scripting
<TheSheep> s/was/is
<TheSheep> ablomen: php is evil
<TheSheep> ablomen: mixing html and code is a bad idea
<ablomen> thats not php's fault ;)
<TheSheep> ablomen: there are good php apps, but they all use templates
<ablomen> yeah exactly i only make sites with smarty, so i never mix code with html :)
<TheSheep> ablomen: of course it's alwas the programmer's fault
<TheSheep> ablomen: but making such mistakes easy is the language's fault
<ablomen> meh i dont think so, i dont like it if scripting/programming languages limit you (take for instance python, i cant stand python)
<Nyad> btw is the image selection random? or is it sequential?
<ablomen> random i think
<TheSheep> Nyad: sequential
<TheSheep> :P
<ablomen> ah ok :P
<Nyad> anyway to change that?
<ablomen> Nyad, sure you have the source :P
<TheSheep> Nyad: you can shuffle the list
<Nyad> ablomen: hehe
<TheSheep> Nyad: but it's still sequential then
<Nyad> how do I shuffle it?
<TheSheep> Nyad: you can pipe it through shuf
<Nyad> it is random actually. but Im interested in what you mean by pipe it through shuf?
<TheSheep> like   cat list | shuf
<Nyad> I don't get it
<Tu13es> hm, since I upgraded to the latest hardy it seems my xfce session won't log in. as soon as I enter my username/pass I just get a blue screen
<Tu13es> I can't remember how to fix it
<ablomen> Tu13es, you could try moving your .config/xfce4 and/or .config/xfce4-session directories
<ablomen> maybe that helps
<Tu13es> gotcha
<Nyad> I've heard people say that KDE is more configurable than gnome, where would xfce fit into this?
<Tu13es> ablomen: woo, that did it :)
<ablomen> Tu13es, ah cool :)
<RandomDestructn> Nyad, xfce is more minimal. It doesn't adopt a 'the user must be protected from too much information' attitude like gnome, so its configuration isnt neutered, but it isnt elaborate either.
<RandomDestructn> but I dunno as I dont use gnome or kde at all anymore
<RandomDestructn> xfce and I get along far too well for me to cheat on her
<Nyad> RandomDestructn: what got you hooked? the speed?
<ablomen> for me xfce is like low-fat gnome, its clean and fast == great :)
<Tu13es> for me it was the right-click desktop menu and the small panel
<RandomDestructn> Nyad, I can configure it the way I like, and its light
<Tu13es> I'm down to one tiny panel about 1/3 of the length of my screen at the bottom, and that's it
<Tu13es> and, yeah, it's nice and light
<Tu13es> and it's got compositing support so I can run compiz :)
<RandomDestructn> I use focus follows mouse, with sloppy focus, alt + left click move, alt + right click resize.
<RandomDestructn> not all wm can do that
<RandomDestructn> gnome and kde probably can tho
<RandomDestructn> but xfce is super esay to set that up
<Tu13es> ah, yeah I just started using focus following
<RandomDestructn> no raise on click as well
<RandomDestructn> alt click to raise
<RandomDestructn> that way I can type in an app without it moving itself to the top, which i may not want
<RandomDestructn> my setup btw if its worth anything: http://www.pithed.org/oink/mydesktopfull.png
<Tu13es> wait, what's sloppy focus
<Tu13es> ?
<Tu13es> oh, nm
<Tu13es> I understand what you're saying now
<RandomDestructn> "With this focus model, moving the mouse cursor over a window gives the window the input focus. Moving the mouse cursor from a window into the root window does not change the input focus. The input focus may be changed in other ways as well (such as alt-tab), so it is not always true that the input focus is the window under the mouse cursor. Moving the mouse cursor on top of a window does not necessarily raise the window."
<Tu13es> yeah, that's what I use
<RandomDestructn> I love the alt right click resize
<RandomDestructn> I'm amazed that hasnt taken off
<RandomDestructn> who wants to find the tiny edge of a window to resize?
<RandomDestructn> I just click anywhere inside and drag it about
<RandomDestructn> same with moving windows, who wants to find the tiny titlebar
<RandomDestructn> just click dead centre and drag it
<Nyad> in kde we have kdesu, whats it for xfcs?
<RandomDestructn> dunno what kdesu is
<RandomDestructn> as im not a kde user
<RandomDestructn> oh su?
<Nyad> ya
<ablomen> gksudo
<RandomDestructn> yeh
<RandomDestructn> I was reading that as k-desu. lol
<RandomDestructn> thought it was some 4chan junk
<Nyad> RandomDestructn: whats that performance thing you have in your taskbar?
<Nyad> nvm I got it
<RandomDestructn> I dont use that anymore due to the one on the desktop. <3 conky
<RandomDestructn> but yeah, lots of neat panel plugins
<Nyad> how do I make one on the  desktop like that?
<RandomDestructn> program is called conky
<RandomDestructn> mine is close to the default config, but you may have to hack up the .conkyrc file a bit to make it look right
<RandomDestructn> but its worth it imo
<Nyad> what does conky do?
<RandomDestructn> exactly what you see in that image
<Nyad> its just a performance monitor
<Tu13es> anyone know how to change the name of what things are listed as in ifconfig?
<Tu13es> I think I need to fiddle with /etc/network/interfaces but not sure exactly how
<RandomDestructn> yeh Nyad
<TheSheep> Tu13es: try /etc/iftab
<Tu13es> TheSheep: I don't show anything there
<TheSheep> Tu13es: which version is it?
<Tu13es> which version is what?
<Tu13es> er, TheSheep
<TheSheep> of xubuntu
<Tu13es> I'm on the hardy beta
<ablomen> TheSheep, it isnt on here either (gutsy)
<TheSheep> ah, then check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Tu13es> hmm
<Tu13es> ah :)
<Nyad> I removed my bar at the top but now a small little square remains there, how do I remove it?
<tobberot1> I can't use finch properly in xterm under xfce on ubuntu, apparantly because ncurses for ubuntu is compiled without support for utf8... i can't write swedish characters in it
<Nyad> back
<JBrewster5421> Hi Everyone...I'm having a problem installing xubuntu...It keeps freezing at 15%, and will not go any further...can anyone help?
<TheSheep> JBrewster5421: percentage doesn't give me too much information, any other indication of what it is doing?
<TheSheep> JBrewster5421: there should be a log at /var/log/ somewhere
<JBrewster5421> im not really sure
<JBrewster5421> It's right after I select the partitions and everything, then i go to have it partition the HD...
<JBrewster5421> Then it gets to Checking File System, and freezes
<TheSheep> JBrewster5421: well, checking the file system takes a while
<TheSheep> especially on large disks
<JBrewster5421> well, the computer completely freezes, because I can't even move the mouse like i should be able to
<JBrewster5421> I even tried the Alternate installer, and that froze too...
<TheSheep> ouch
<TheSheep> is it a new hardware?
<JBrewster5421> no, it's an existing machine...
<TheSheep> JBrewster5421: I mean, is it recent?
<JBrewster5421> well, practically...i've just recently replaced mostly everything in it...
<TheSheep> or there might be some problems with support of new hardware in the kernel
<TheSheep> which version are you trying to install?
<JBrewster5421> 7.10.10
<JBrewster5421> Should I maybe use an older version and see if that works?
<Keigo-kun> ncurses seems to hate UTF8, how do I fix it?
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: I think it has a special set of functions for handling utf8
<TheSheep> JBrewster5421: I'd try 8.04, it's in beta already, will be relased this month
<TheSheep> JBrewster5421: it has newer kernel
<JBrewster5421> okay
<JBrewster5421> will do
<JBrewster5421> hopefully that works, otherwise i'll be back here again  lol
<TheSheep> some boot options could help too
<JBrewster5421> which ones should i try?
<TheSheep> no idea, you can either experiment or search the forums for your hardware and see if anybody had this problem and solved it
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> here is some docs on boot options
<JBrewster5421> ok
<Ors> Hi there, I have some problem with installation. It installs for a while but then I get a dark screen and it seems to jam.  I have checked the disc for defects, and there are none.  Any ideas what to do?
<TheSheep> Ors: you're using the livecd or the alternate installer?
<TheSheep> Ors: which version are you installing?
<Ors> livecd,
<Ors> the latest, just downloaded a couple of days ago
<TheSheep> Ors: 8.04 or 7.10?
<Ors> 7.10
<Tu13es> TheSheep: hm, so it seems my wifi card is getting named "wlan0_rename" somewhere despite me changing that fole, any ideas?
<TheSheep> Tu13es: I had it too, never had time to investigate, especially when it worked just fine
<TheSheep> Tu13es: went away after I installed hardy
<Tu13es> hm
<Tu13es> strange
<Ors> shall I try 8.04?
<TheSheep> Tu13es: I think it might be related to the restricted driver it uses
<TheSheep> Ors: it's still in beta, going to be released in 3 weeks
<Tu13es> TheSheep: hm, the Hardware Drivers thing says there are no propietary drivers in use
<TheSheep> Tu13es: ah, then it's not it. there were with my card
<Ors> TheSheep: what is strange that when I interrupt the installation and go back to my original system a window pops up with the message whether I want to uninstall xubuntu. So it seems that some files have been copied
<TheSheep> Ors: what's the original system?
<Ors> Windows Me
<TheSheep> you are using wubi?
<Ors> Is that the file with which you can start installation from the cd? Sorry, I am quite new... It said that it had problem retrieving some files
<TheSheep> Ors: I'm not sure how wubu works, it's supposed to install from under windows. To use normal installer, you just boot your computer from the cd
<Keigo-kun> I'm using mp3blaster in a xfce-terminal window, and I need to use F1 in that program. F1 however brings up the xfce doc in links. How do I capture input with the terminal?
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: right-click on the teminal, select settings, go to keybinding settings and disable the one for f1
<Keigo-kun> ok thanks
<Ors> TheSheep: I used the normal installer. And tried wubi too, and I had the following message: Could not retrieve some essential files
<TheSheep> that's weird, you say you verified the cd?
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: Didn't help, the terminal still doesn't register me pressing F1
<Ors> TheSheep: yes, indeed. What about alternative installation, but I do not know how that works
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: weird, it works for me
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: you did 'clear' that shortcut?
<TheSheep> Ors: you boot from it, and it has a text-based installer, but with menus and stuff, pretty similar to the one in the livecd
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: Yes
<Ors> TheSheep: Do you reckon I should give it a try?
<TheSheep> Ors: since I don't have any other ideas, you might try :)
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: F2 and F3 isn't working either.. F6 is working fine though
<Ors> TheSheep: I'll do that, will be back later to inform you, Thanks
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: check if you have them bound in the keyboard settings
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: but it hsould work, since it worked to bring the help in the terminal...
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: None of them are used in keyboard settings
<Keigo-kun> Maybe it's a problem with rxvt-unicode?
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: you are not using the default terminal? :)
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: No, xterm sucks. I couldn't use finch with it
<Keigo-kun> anyways, it's not the fault of the backend
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: I mean the xfce4-terminal
<Keigo-kun> if I start rxvt-unicode by itself, it works fine
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: xfce4-terminal uses xterm as the backend
<Keigo-kun> by default
<TheSheep> I thought it uses libvte
<Keigo-kun> mine sure didn't.. then again, this isn't xubuntu
<TheSheep> ah, then maybe you should ask on the distribution's channel
<TheSheep> some things might be specific
<TheSheep> to their distro
<Keigo-kun> Kind of hard to do :) this is ubuntu with ubuntu-desktop removed and xfce4 installed manually
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: then it's pretty much the same as xubuntu
<TheSheep> with some packages removed
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: Maybe that lib was one of the removed packages, my xfce4-terminal was set to xterm when I installed it..
<TheSheep> but I don't know anything about rxvt
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: try install xfce4-terminal manually
<Keigo-kun> I did, it didn't come with xfce4
<TheSheep> well, mine xfce4-terminal surely doesn't use xterm -- it has anti-aliased, hinted fonts, supports unicode and lets me click urls
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: That isn't saying much though. In your xfce4, go to edit->preferences
<Keigo-kun> under advanced, it should say $TERM setting
<Keigo-kun> mine was set to xterm by default
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: yes, that's what it sets the 'TERM' environment variable for the processes that are started
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: has nothing to do with the backend
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: it's the thing that gets displayed when you type 'echo $TERM'
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: Actually, it makes tons of difference
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: With mine set to xterm i can't use finch, with it set to rxvt-unicode I can
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: it just tells the programs what escape sequences to use
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: it doesn't affect hwo the teminal emulator works
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: Odd since changing it fixed my problems
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: well, maybe the escape sequence for F1 is different under xterm than under rxcvt
<Keigo-kun> I doubt that would affect this problem
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: you arestarting finch locally or on a remote host?
<Keigo-kun> locallu
<Keigo-kun> *y
<TheSheep> what does it say when you start it with TERM set to xterm?
<Keigo-kun> the program works fine, the difference is that I can't write å ä ö in finch
<TheSheep> what's your LANG setting?
<Keigo-kun> en_US.UTF8
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> should work
<Keigo-kun> I've been trying to fix it all day, everyone blamed xterm
<Keigo-kun> I got the error in xterm aswell you see
<TheSheep> well, I can type ąęśćżź just fine in irssi
<Keigo-kun> so I downloaded rxvt-unicode and tried in that.. it worked perfectly
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: So can i, in xterm
<Keigo-kun> finch is the only place where i had the problem
<TheSheep> I use xfce4-termina
<TheSheep> l
<TheSheep> well, report a bug for finch :)
<Keigo-kun> it's not a finch error
<Keigo-kun> it's an ubuntu/xterm error
<TheSheep> then report it for ubuntu/xterm, but it will be moved to finch anyways
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Keigo-kun> xterm has bad compability for UTF8 apparently
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: let me repeat myself: xfce4-terminal DOESN'T USE XTERM
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: that setting merely affects the environment variable that applications use to determine what escape sequences to use for input and output
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: ad 'xterm' is a very standard set of escape sequences
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: Well, everyone I have asked about my unicode problem claims its an xterm issue
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: anyways, it should work with he default settings, if it doesn't, it's a bug and shouldbe reported, so if you have a moment you could report it, so that it will be fixed or worked around in future versions
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: also, reporting a bug will probably give you feedback from developers who will know for sure where the problem is
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: I guess, I'm just so horrible at explaining problems :/
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: or I'm horrible at listening
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: which, by the way, I am :)
<Keigo-kun> I'm just kinda annoyed right now, changing the $TERM, regardless of what it does, fixed my problems
<Keigo-kun> so the only thing pissing me off is the F1,2,3 behaviour
<Keigo-kun> since I can't use my programs without those keys
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: maybe try xterm-color or even vt100
<TheSheep> (vt100 is the most standard setting there might be)
<Keigo-kun> You seriously mean that variable only changes escape sequences?
<Keigo-kun> putting it to VT100 made my whole terminal black and white
<Keigo-kun> oddly enough, that also made F1 works, but I'm not to fond of no colors
<zoredache> setting TERM tells the programs you run what escape sequences they are allowed to send
<Keigo-kun> zoredache: And that changes color O.O?
<zoredache> Keigo-kun: it would depend on the programs you run.  Some programs could just to provide color for xterm and b+w for vt100
<Keigo-kun> zoredache: Allright, that makes sense i guess. then my question becomes: Why does F1 work in rxvt-unicode, but mp3blaster does not let F1 work in xfce4-terminal if TERM is set to rxvt-unicode?
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: vt100 was originally a hardware terminal, black&white (amber or green actually, I think), with 80x24 display
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: I think it didn't even have direction keys, but I might be mistaken
<zoredache> I don't know about F1... perhaps the terminal is application is not properly passing it along
<Keigo-kun> zoredache: But it's the same application... the only difference is the $TERM setting
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: you can see the list of term settings you can try in /usr/share/terminfo
<zoredache> te application is the same, but the terminal isn't.  In xfce4-terminal by default F1 is intercepted by the terminal and makes the help come up
<TheSheep> I thnk that vt102 or vt220 was color
<TheSheep> zoredache: that we fixed already
<Keigo-kun> zoredache: Yes, but that would be true for both having vt100 and rxvt-unicode as $TERM, yet it works in one but not the other
<zoredache> TheSheep: how do you change that?
<TheSheep> zoredache: now the problem is that xfce4-terminal sends an xterm-encoded f1, but the application expects an rxvt-unicode-encoded F1
<TheSheep> zoredache: you go to shortcuts and remove that shortcut
<TheSheep> zoredache: in the settings
<TheSheep> zoredache: of the xfce4-terminal
<zoredache> right, got it...
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: tried xterm-debian maybe?
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: I'll give it a try.. but I'm not fond of putting xterm there since I use finch a lot
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: xterm-debian works for mp3blaster at least. i get color and F1 works
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: try the accented characters
<Keigo-kun> starting finch in it now..
<Keigo-kun> hahaha new error
<TheSheep> :3
<Keigo-kun> arrowkeys are not working in finch anymore
<Keigo-kun> How is it possible for something so simple to be so complex O.o
<TheSheep> I'd be guessing finch tries to do its own terminal support routines and fails badly
<TheSheep> the developers probably only tested it on their own computers with rxvt terminal
<Keigo-kun> I somehow doubt it, i mean it's pidgin, it's pretty much the biggest IM client on linux right now
<Keigo-kun> at least that's what I've seen
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: the part that supports the terminal is not part of pidgin
<Keigo-kun> finch is a part of pidgin... allthough i guess the developers aren't the same
<Keigo-kun> xterm-color is no go
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: I wonder if it has a support channel on freenode...
<Keigo-kun> It doesn't.. when I asked in pidgin, they blamed xterm
<TheSheep> sweet
<TheSheep> well, surely there *is* a bug somewhere, and since all other apps work fine with xterm...
<Keigo-kun> I guess my only option is to use rxvt-unicode.. which kinda stinks since you can't paste and stuff in it
<TheSheep> you could write a small shell script for starting finch
<TheSheep> with 'export TERM=rxvt-unicode; finch' in it
<Keigo-kun> hmm, that sounds like a good idea actually
<zoredache> does that actually work?
<TheSheep> zoredache: yeah, why not?
<zoredache> because when I press F1 in rxvt-unicde I  get '5b1b 3131 1b7e 315b' when I press F1 in xfce4-terminal I get a '4f1b 1b50 504f'
<zoredache> I start both terminals and do a cat | hexdump btw to get those
<TheSheep> zoredache: but finch doesn't need f1
<Keigo-kun> actually, i'm doing it the other way, i did EXPORT TERM=xterm before entering mp3blaster and that worked fine
<zoredache> ah, I guess I am lost about what needs to be fixed
<Keigo-kun> zoredache: rxvt-unicode works perfectly for me except that some FX buttons won't work, they are needed in mp3blaster
<zoredache> ah
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: btw, hw do you type these åâā, etc?
<Keigo-kun> They are on my swedish keyboard
<Keigo-kun> öäå
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<Keigo-kun> But I actually think this bug is in xfce4-terminal
<Keigo-kun> Since F1 works fine in rxvt-unicode, why should it not work in xfce4-terminal?
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: well, try  it in some other apps, like midnight commander for example
<Keigo-kun> obviously xfce4-terminal isn't honest about the escape sequences
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: it is, it uses xterm escape sequences
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: no matter how you set the TERM vairable
<zoredache> because rxvt sends vt102, and xfce-terminal sends xterm
<Keigo-kun> That isn't making any sense..
<zoredache> what part?
<Keigo-kun> If xfce4-terminal sends xterm, what does the $TERM variable do again?
<zoredache> the terminal sends stuff and the application recieves stuff
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: tells the applications what to expect
<zoredache> the TERM lets the application know what it is getting
<Keigo-kun> Hmm I see
<Keigo-kun> so the problem is that Finch does not like xterms escape sequences then
<TheSheep> exactly
<Keigo-kun> and xterm can't send F1?
<TheSheep> it can, but it does it differently than rxvt
<Tu13es> bleh
<Tu13es> Kernel IPI is taking over 50% of my wakeups
 * TheSheep doesn't even know what's IPI
<Tu13es> seems it's the OS rescheduling things
<Tu13es> a LOT
<TheSheep> the 2.6 cheduler is not exactly suited for desktops
<TheSheep> there are some patches with alternate schedulers, but it requires recompilation, of course
<Tu13es> mm
<Tu13es> seems it's a bug
<Tu13es> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177895 in linux "Kernel 2.6.24-2 causing ~1000 wakeups by "Rescheduling Interrupts"" [Medium,In progress]
<TheSheep> cool utility that powertop
<TheSheep> I'm getting a negative number of wakeups per second %)
<taza> What problem am I seeing here, if the card shows free 285mb, total size 7.4gb and used 6.8gb?
<taza> Is some reserved to root and how can I remove the root reservation?
<TheSheep> card?
<taza> Ehh. It's a removable sdhc.
<taza> In /etc/fstab as /card. Sorry, braindead today.
<TheSheep> maybe it's use by trash?
<taza> I don't use trash
<taza> I use rm -rf and shift-del
<taza> I mean, it seems pretty obvious it's being reserved for rot
<taza> * root
<Keigo-kun> Awesome, kicked from #pidgin
<Keigo-kun> my claims that there could be a bug in finch was not appriciated
<taza> Welcome to #freenode
<taza> Err.
<taza> Freenode. Not #freenode
<taza> #freenode is actually quite nice
<taza> Except that root gives the same df size. o.O
<zoredache> taza: what filesystem was you card?   with an ext3 you have some reseved by root, and that can be adjusted by tune2fs
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: ouch, sorry about that
<Keigo-kun> they invited me back in
<TheSheep> madness
<Keigo-kun> basically, this fellow is telling me this isn't possibly a bug in finch
<Keigo-kun> he's saying my terminfo is probably messed up
<Keigo-kun> I don't know how it's possible since I installed X today... but yeah
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: that's a possibility too, but then it would be messed in other apps too
<zoredache> Keigo-kun: you have to becareful about telling people there are bugs in unspecified bugs in something...
<zoredache> it is better to not call it a bug and simply say something like.  I called widget foo, and expected bar, but instead I got foobar!
<Keigo-kun> Yeah I guess
<taza> zoredache: ext2
<zoredache> ah, the same is true for ext2... look at the tune2fs manpage... I suspect you may have it set at the 5% reserve which is default...  I don't know how to change it though
<TheSheep> 'bug' is emotionaly loaded, true
<Keigo-kun> I've seen it before... it's pretty normal for me to run between 4 channels before my linux problems are fixed, since everyone is blaming everyone else
<Keigo-kun> most of the time though, it's a simple configuration error
<taza> zoredache: -r did nothing at least
<zoredache> you remounted after making the change?
<taza> zoredache: But -r -m did
<taza> -r 0 -m 0
<taza> Did everything it should
<taza> It's mounted as ro to users anyway
<zoredache>  taza how are you getting the information btw?
<taza> zoredache: For what?
<taza> The "did anything"? remount, df -h
<zoredache> for available/in-use space
<taza> ATM preparing my box for Hardy Xubuntu
<zoredache> you might try using a tune2fs -l and then see what you get when you do a (total blocks - free blocks) * block size
<zoredache> df may not be counting correctly
<taza> Actually, it is.
<taza> But you need to pass -m 0 and not -r 0 to tune2fs
<zoredache> ah, so that fixed it?
<taza> Yeah
<taza> I'll be reformatting it soon tho
<zoredache> the alt-installer has an option to set the reserved blocks when you are setting up your filesystems
<zoredache> On drives used for data I usually set it to 1-2% instead of the default 5%
<taza> This is an external drive formatted afterwards
<taza> Also, does anyone know what force-hpet in grub options does?
<TheSheep> taza: not sure, but I have recently had some hp computers on which grub didn't work
<TheSheep> taza: I need to test this option :)
<Keigo-kun> hmm, after spending ages in #pidgin i got.... no answers XD
<Keigo-kun> it did help though, i guess
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: hopefully this will be solved eventually
<Keigo-kun> TheSheep: Yeah, they told me someone I could ask for more help on the issue
<Keigo-kun> they said the problem is one of those: 1) terminfo, 2) the terminal, 3) the mode finch is using, 4) ncurses
<Keigo-kun> If the terminfo is wrong, it's probably an ubuntuwide error
<TheSheep> that pretty much exchausts the elements that take part in input :)
<TheSheep> exhausts
<Keigo-kun> hehe yeah
<Keigo-kun> the guy helping me actually had the same error it turned out
<Keigo-kun> I guess most people won't notice it, since they don't use the affected keys
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> that's the problem with ascii-only programmers: no testing :)
<TheSheep> I've met many developers who didn't even understand what unicode is for
<Stroganoff> theres no way to move the ~/Templates folder to a different position (hide it), am i right?
<zoredache> what program uses a ~/Templates folder?
<TheSheep> thunar
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: I believe its on the todo list for thunar
<Stroganoff> k
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: but you know how the release schedule for xfce looks :)
<Stroganoff> no i dont ^^
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: like this: "when it's ready"
<Stroganoff> wouldnt it break nautilus compatibility if just thunar moves this?
<Stroganoff> is ~/Templates part of freedesktop?
<Stroganoff> too many questions
<TheSheep> no idea, check at http://freedesktop.org
<Kaushik> sudo apt-get install emacs22-common-non-dfsg fails with a complaint that says /usr/share/emacs/22.1/etc/CENSORSHIP cannot be over written
<Kaushik> is there some other way to install it?
<TheSheep> thunar could probably check and merge two or more directories
<TheSheep> Keigo-kun: what does 'dpkg -S /usr/share/emacs/22.1/etc/CENSORSHIP' say?
<Kaushik> TheSheep: it says the file is also in emacs22-common
<Troofy> when i try to configure wine by settings>wine this appears. http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4903/snapshot1yd5.png any help?
<TheSheep> Kaushik: upgrading the emac22-common first might help
<TheSheep> Troofy: I believe this is not a xubuntu problem
<Troofy> k
<TheSheep> Troofy: try at #kubuntu maybe
<Kaushik> TheSheep: upgraded emacs22-common, but the error persists
<Kaushik> TheSheep: two packages want to write the same file..
<TheSheep> Kaushik: maybe the package you are trying to install replaces it, but wasn't marked as such properly?
<TheSheep> Kaushik: tried removing the emacs22-common?
<TheSheep> Kaushik: there was some dpkg flag to make it not remove dependencies
<TheSheep> Kaushik: still a packaging bug that you could report
<Kaushik> TheSheep: emacs22-common is a dependency for emacs22 and erc.. can't remove
<Stroganoff> is it possible to remove the floppy disk from the thunar shortcuts panel?
<Stroganoff> is there a hotkey to enable image thumbnails in thunar?
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: you can also try asking at #xfce
<zoredache> is there anything that can be done to make xfce4-terminal more efficient?
<zoredache> I use putty and connect to my localhost as account, and startup an xfce4-terminal session...
<zoredache> when I do a 'times find ~' in putty it finishes in 7.2ms... when I run the same command in xfce4-terminal it takes 18.3ms
<march> goodnight :)
<TheSheep> zoredache: I'm sure the 8ms difference is very annoying
<TheSheep> zoredache: disable transparency, that should help a little
<zoredache> TheSheep: this was just a test case... the same type of issue seems to show up when I am ssh to a remote host under xfce-terminal and I am looking at log files
<zoredache> it feels like molasses, but it putty it is much faster... (but I like xfce-termial better overal)
<zoredache> oh, and I don't have transparency... :|
<benpage26> Hi, can anyone help me i am having trouble with a xubuntu live CD
<TheSheep> benpage26: can you elaborate?
<benpage26> I have the 7.10 live cd and have successfully booted it on my computer, but when i try to boot it on another PC it doesn't work
<benpage26> i thought the cd may be corrupt so i ran the CD check option, it detected an error
<benpage26> but when i run the same cd check on my laptop it detects no errors and says the CD is fine
<TheSheep> benpage26: old cd drives may have probalems reading cd-r burned with high speeds. try burining it with the lowest speed you can
<TheSheep> benpage26: also, laptop cd drives usually have pretty good error correction, to compensate lower laser power
<benpage26> ok, so i should burn a new live CD with the slowest speed possible
<benpage26> aha, the test that passed was on my laptop, and the one that failed on an older PC
<benpage26> Would using the alternate install CD help at all? or is this just a problem with the CD not being read properly?
<TheSheep> benpage26: the latter
#xubuntu 2008-04-04
<TheSheep> benpage26: it's a purely physical problem
<benpage26> Ok, Thanks for your help TheSheep :D
<benpage26> goodbye
<Keigo-kun> I installed X and xfce4 today, but I seem to be lacking sound and there's no sound preferences in settings...
<Rorschach> Hey guys. I could use a little bit of help changing a folder from read-only.
<TheSheep> Rorschach: right-click on it, select properties, then permissions, then set the permissions you want
<Rorschach> Alright. The problem is that I can't. I get the message saying that it's Read-Only.
<TheSheep> Rorschach: when exactly?
<Rorschach> I go to the folder, go to properties > permissions, and then I change it from Read Only to Read+Write or Write, and it immediately says that the permissions couldn't be changed because it is a read-only file system.
<TheSheep> Rorschach: so it's not the folder that is read only, it's the disk
<TheSheep> Rorschach: are you trying to rename a directory on a cdrom?
<TheSheep> s/rename/change permissions
<sudobash> lol
<TheSheep> Rorschach: that's not possible
<Rorschach> No, no. It's an external harddrive.
<TheSheep> Rorschach: what filesystem is on it?
<Rorschach> Let me check.
<TheSheep> Rorschach: type 'mount' in a terminal to see a list of all mounted filesystems
<sudobash> what if it isnt mounted
<Rorschach> It's mounted.
<TheSheep> sudobash: then you don't see it anywhere
<sudobash> except in /dev
<Rorschach> It's NTFS. That'd be my problem, yeah?
<TheSheep> in /dev/ you see devices, not filesystems
<sudobash> right the device
<TheSheep> Rorschach: yes, ntfs is mounted read-only by default
<sudobash> hence /dev/
<TheSheep> !ntfs | Rorschach
<ubotu> Rorschach: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<sudobash> get ntfs-3g
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g | Rorschach
<ubotu> Rorschach: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Rorschach> Ahh. There we are, then. Thank you!
<Rorschach> Okay, now! New problem. How do I mount the External Hard drive again? Once I got the program you all suggested, the hard drive disappeared
<Rorschach> Ah, nevermind. Problem resolved.
<Rorschach> Thanks anyway, and sorry for the horribly noobish questions
<TheSheep> nah, these are real probalems actually
<Rorschach> Ah
<TheSheep> it cannot be enabled by default -- either because of legal issues or because it's not perfectly stable
<TheSheep> you see, there is no public documentation for recent versions of NTFS, so most of it was reverse-engineered...
<Rorschach> Right.
<Rorschach> Alright. I've got NTFS-3g, and the drive seems to be mounted. What do I do now to make it writable?
<Or1> TheSheep: I'm back, still not being successful with installation. Now I am trying from the alternate cd and it goes until Select and install software 6% and stops at configuring xserver-xorg.  Do you have any idea how to get around this problem?
<Or1> TheSheep: My nick has change in the meantime, I have just realised
<TheSheep> Or1: no idea
<TheSheep> Or1: you have checked the cd for defects?
<TheSheep> Or1: does this box have internet access?
<TheSheep> (it's not required, but if it does the installer will try to download more recent versions)
<Or1> TheSheep: Yes, the cd has no defects, it does not have internet access
<TheSheep> it's hardy, right?
<Or1> so it seems
<TheSheep> Or1: when you press alt+f2, you will get to a console
<TheSheep> Or1: type 'ps x' in there to see the list of running processes
<TheSheep> see if there is anything suspicious
<Or1> ok, but i am trying again with the cd...
<Or1> when do I press Alt+F2?
<Or1> I have get it!
<Or1> only Busybox came up, that looks ok
<mnemoc> hi, I just installed 8.04 beta but i didt get a "szstems" menu... what do i need to install to get it?
<mnemoc> i mean, the third menu on the topbar, after applications and places
<j1mc> hi mnemoc ... do you mean the button that has the question mark in it?
<mnemoc> on 7.10 there was a menu with "system"configuration tools
<mnemoc> (lag)
<mnemoc> to change the kezboard lazout and countrz for example :p
<mnemoc> where is that now?
<j1mc> mnemoc: ah, ok... go to applications > settings > settings manager
<j1mc> try that
<mnemoc> arenÇt those onlz for mz account?
 * mnemoc hates german lazout
<j1mc> mnemoc: you can also go to applications > system > language support
<mnemoc> aha! thanks :)
<j1mc> yw
<Adantan_Alex> o0
<j1mc> hi Adantan_Alex
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<Adantan_Alex> j1mc: do you need any help?
<j1mc> Adantan_Alex: no... i just saw you write o0 ...
<j1mc> and was saying hi
<j1mc> i ws kind of seeing if you needed help.  :)
<Rorschach> I'm having a bit of trouble mounting this external hard drive with ntfs-g3.
<ozkUGH> hi im curious if xubuntu install cd has wicd on it? or does it install it already during installation?
<TheSheep> Adantan_Alex: you were asking yesterday about something, but disconnected before I could answer
<TheSheep> Rorschach: what trouble?
<Rorschach> TheSheep: Alright, well, I've gotten pretty close, but I still get an error. Let me copy it
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheSheep> Rorschach: can you try mounting it manually, with 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 some-directory' as root?
<Rorschach> TheSheep: That's what I've been getting. I sent you the error I kept getting
<TheSheep> Rorschach: and that's all?
<TheSheep> Rorschach: did you add the 'fuse' module to /etc/modules?
<TheSheep> what does 'lsmod | grep fuse' say?
<Rorschach> TheSheep: fuse                   43912  0  is all I get
<TheSheep> ok, so the module is loaded
<TheSheep> you are getting this error even when mounting as root?
<TheSheep> can you mount with -t ntfs ?
<TheSheep> it's 6 am, gotta go to bed, good luck
<Rorschach> TheSheep: Nope, I get an error then too
<Rorschach> Alright.
<Rorschach> Thanks anyway
<TheSheep> Rorschach: check if the drive is connected
<Rorschach> It is.
<TheSheep> try reconnecting
<TheSheep> io error is usually something low-level
<Rorschach> Yeah/
<Rorschach> I can mount the drive, it just stays as read-only now.
<TheSheep> umount and mount with ntfs-3g
<Rorschach> Didn't work. Same error with Fuse
<Rorschach> fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Input/output error
<Rorschach> Failed to mount NTFSUnmounting /dev/sdb1 ()
<Rorschach> All I got
<TheSheep> there is another common error, ntfs-3g will refuse to mount a disk if it wasn't cleanly unmounted on windows, for example if you just unplugged it or powered off the computer, without 'removing safely' or shutting down the system
<TheSheep> but the error message is different then
<Rorschach> I actually got that error.
<Rorschach> Fixed that, and then came back with this problem.
<TheSheep> maybe look at 'dmesg|tail'
<Rorschach> Also formatted it real quick, as I'd been playing around with it on windows before.
<TheSheep> might give more details
<Rorschach> With that, I got [17198127.340000] NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 0x60000a.
<TheSheep> bad blocks :/
<Rorschach> What
<TheSheep> run scandisk on it on windows
<Rorschach> Er
<Rorschach> Uh oh. It's a problem with the drive itself?
<TheSheep> not necessarily, but might be
<Rorschach> Alright. I did format it already.
<Rorschach> I'm wondering if that might have something to do with it
<TheSheep> under windows or under linux?
<Rorschach> Windows
<Rorschach> Alright. If this doesn't work I'll be back tomorrow. Thansk for your help, either way.
<Adantan_Alex> i need some help
<Adantan_Alex> hi i need help
<happy-sufferer> how do i rename my iPod?
<Adantan_Alex> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Or1> Could someone tell me, what the main difference between Gutsy Gibbon and Dapper Drake?
<Iskr> Or1, Dapper Drake is a old "long support" version
<Iskr> Gutsy Gibbon is the latest stable release
<Or1> I know that much but what is the difference in funcionality?
<Or1> The reason I am asking is that I could not install Gutsy Gibbon so I thought I give a try with the older version...
<Iskr> mmmh
<Iskr> i don't know if it is a good idea
<Iskr> and i don't understand your question about functionality
<Iskr> dapper is _much_ older
<Iskr> all software may have bugs resolved in newer versions and may lack features present in newer versions
<Iskr> it is particularly valid for xubuntu by my experience
<gokr> Silly question - have a Dell 410 with current Xubuntu beta on (really nice installer!) - how do I turn on wifi?
<Or1> Iskr: Thanks
<Iskr> i@is:/media/doc$ md5sum ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Iskr> md5sum: ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso: Errore di I/O
<Iskr> any idea of why?
<arualavi> Iskr: maybe you have a hardware failure (Input/Output error)
<Iskr> i think so
<arualavi> is this file on your hard disk?
<Iskr> yes
<arualavi> Iskr: it could be a filesystem error too.
<Iskr> mh
<colourdotz> Hi to everyone
<solotim> hello channel
<solotim> I have a question: I want to install 8.04 beta, but I wonder if the beta can be updated to 8.04 final release without reinstallation?
<solotim> hello
<solotim> anybody available?
<crimsun> solotim: yes, it can.
<solotim> thank you crimsun
<redwhitewaldo> : i'm on xubuntu. i'm trying to install skype, but it says 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core". How do i get that libqt4-core file?
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: sudo apt-get install skype
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: it will pull in all the required dependencies
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: skype is already on my desktop.
<TheSheep> you might need to enable additional repositories
<redwhitewaldo> I got skype-deb from skype.com
<redwhitewaldo> how do i enable additonal repost
<redwhitewaldo> ?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: you set them in system->package sources
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: i'm now in "Software Sources" program
<redwhitewaldo> there's  a check mark near all of them (main, universe, restricted, multiverse).
<TheSheep> there should be a 'commercial repository' somewhere
<redwhitewaldo> BTW, i'm on xubuntu 8.04
<TheSheep> just enable it
<redwhitewaldo> let me see where it is
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: i don't see commercial repo anywhere in Software Sources
<redwhitewaldo> maybe i'm just blind. 8-)
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: it's the second tab, 'third party software', canonical partner
<redwhitewaldo> ok. i see 3. 1) cdrom 2) archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner 3) archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner (source code)
<redwhitewaldo> i put a check on second one, yes?
<TheSheep> yes
<redwhitewaldo> ok. it's downloading package info. after that, what shall i do?
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: just install skype with synaptic
<redwhitewaldo> i don't need the skype-deb i got from skype.com anymore?
<TheSheep> no
<redwhitewaldo> all right
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: snaptic couldn't find any file or descritpion named "skype" 8-(
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<redwhitewaldo> is it got to do with my being on 8.04 beta?
<TheSheep> ah, it's a different repository, sorry
<redwhitewaldo> oh, i need to install skype repo, acconding to help page.
<redwhitewaldo> no problem 8-)
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: u on 7.10?
<TheSheep> no, 8.04
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: me too.
<TheSheep> ok, you want skype-static from the medibuntu repository
<redwhitewaldo> is skype-static better than skype-NOT-static?
<TheSheep> there is no skype-not-static in the repos %)
<TheSheep> -static means it has all the required libraries compiled into itself
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: so static debs mean that the files are bigger.
<redwhitewaldo> yes?
<TheSheep> Installed-Size: 18388
<TheSheep> 18KB
<TheSheep> can you tolerate that?
<redwhitewaldo> yes.
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<redwhitewaldo> i have no idea how to get medibuntu repo
<TheSheep> it's in the same list as that partner repo
<TheSheep> or maybe on the first tab
<TheSheep> in software sources
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: does getting from medibuntu mean that i should remove the skype repo?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> oh, you can get from the skype repo too
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: but does skype repo have static deb?
<TheSheep> the point is to install from the repositories, so that you get the updates
<redwhitewaldo> issee
<TheSheep> no idea, probably
<redwhitewaldo> ok.
<redwhitewaldo> i'm on 1 gig ram, 1gigahertz computer and am running xubuntu
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: i now see skype in synaptic, but how can i tell whether it's static or not?
<TheSheep> if it's not static, all the required libraries will be installed automatically anyways
<TheSheep> so you needn't worry
<redwhitewaldo> i see. it's installing now. 8-)
<redwhitewaldo> i'm looking for a "typing break" program/applet equivalent in Xubuntu. something that will "lock" me out of my computer for 5 minutes every 30 minutes. is there something like that on xubuntu?
<zoredache> you could probably setup a script that runs xflock4 perodically...  Though it seems like a silly idea to me
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: what's a silly idea: runing xflock4, or having a forced "away-from-computer" break?
<zoredache> the forced away bit
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: i tend to lose sense of time when i'm online.
<redwhitewaldo> when i was on ubuntu/gnome, it helped me.
<redwhitewaldo> it helps to give me discipline that i'm currently growing at. 8-)
<zoredache> what program did you use in gnome?
<zoredache> it is likely that it would also work in xfce enviroment...
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: something that was part of the keyboard settings.... in a tab called "typing break", which, when on, appeared on panel in an applet
<zoredache> hrm..
<^u^> what about using cron
<redwhitewaldo> what i liked about typing break was when it was down to 3 minutes or so, the applet would flash red, so i can prepare for the break.
<redwhitewaldo> another question: does xubuntu work with dual-monitor displays?
<zoredache> I don't think cron would be that great, because it wouldn't be able to measure actually intervals when he is there, it would just be set times... plus it wouldn't easily interact with the xorg enviroment
<sundance_bob> Hello. I've just installed xubuntu. I'm sorry but I'm not the most computer literate person around. I'm looking to play .mpg in Totem, could anyone help?
<zoredache> redwhitewaldo: sure if you use double head
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: doublehead is a name of a program or hardware stuff?
<zoredache> it might be a bit tricky to get set up depending on your video card though
<zoredache> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<redwhitewaldo> I got dualmonitor working on ubuntu 7.10
<zoredache> then you should do the exact same things to set it up in xubuntu.
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: that easy, eh?
<redwhitewaldo> thanks.
<redwhitewaldo> now what about this forced-time-away-from-computer.
<redwhitewaldo> please
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<zoredache> I am almost certain there is nothing that is part of xfce to do that... You would need some other program to do it... Either something you write or install..  But I don't know of anything that would do that
<redwhitewaldo> i am no programmer. 8-(
<sundance_bob> zoredache, any advice on how to play .mpg in Totem or how to get a full codec list 'into it'?
<zoredache> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sundance_bob> ty
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: there are several 'typing break' programs, but can't recall the names
<redwhitewaldo> how can i get the mic to be boosted up?
<TheSheep> hmm, xwrit, rsibreak, I used to use workrave for some time
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: I believe there is a control for that in the mixer
<redwhitewaldo> i don't see mixer on my panels.
<TheSheep> it's in your settings
<TheSheep> in settings manager, sound settings
<redwhitewaldo> you mean "sound"
<redwhitewaldo> yeah, but for me, it's only checkboxes
<redwhitewaldo> no way to control volume
<TheSheep> you can also add the volume to the panel, then clicking it will start the mixer
<redwhitewaldo> thanks.
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: i'll try xwrit OR rsibreak OR workrave.
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: rsibreak is for kde, i see.
<TheSheep> well, you can enable/disable controls in the preferences
<TheSheep> you can also use 'alsamixer' from the terminal
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: i got sound working well now, thanks.p
<redwhitewaldo> looks like rsibreak is for kde, too. based on the screenshots at  deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<redwhitewaldo> sorry wrong paste.
<redwhitewaldo> http://www.rsibreak.org//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=5
<redwhitewaldo> what can ubuntu users do/have that xubuntu can't?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: browse samba shares natively
<Stroganoff> fusesmb+thunar is working well in xubuntu
<redwhitewaldo>  for ubuntu isos (and future ones), do we need 650 mb discs or 700mb?
<redwhitewaldo> how can i automatically do 3 "sudo" commands whenever i startup my computer?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: you shouldn't have to do sudo commands on boot, the commands will run privilaged in the upstart process
<redwhitewaldo> the 3 sudo commands that i want to have autotically startup are : 1)modprobe visor (for my pda); 2 and 3) sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and sudo depmod -a (for ndiswrapper, wireless pci card)
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: ok. how do i do that.
<redwhitewaldo> how do i make the commands automated?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: you need to edit the correct rc
<redwhitewaldo> what's rc? and which is the correct "rc"?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: you should look into reading up on that though, it can be potentially system destructive and its not the most "user friendly" process
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: so what's a userfriendly process?
<maxamillion> there isn't one
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: wait
<redwhitewaldo> how can it be destructive, maxamillion, and how is it not user-frienfdly?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: what exactly are you trying to do? do you need these things to happen when you boot your computer or just when you log into it?
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: when i log onto xubuntu.
<maxamillion> ah, completely different
<redwhitewaldo> the 3 things i want to happen are: 1)modprobe visor (for my pda); 2 and 3) sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and sudo depmod -a (for ndiswrapper, wireless pci card)
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: just go into applications->system preferences->autostarted applications and put them in there
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: ohhhh!!!!!!
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: what about the sudo part?
<redwhitewaldo> won't it NOT work because it needs the sudo password?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: no, don't do what i just told you
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: you are trying to do something completely different
<redwhitewaldo> ok. i'm listening.
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: just a second, lemme get you a link, there is a good tutorial on how to do this somewhere ... i just need to find it
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: about the ndiswrapper stuff ---> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: you just need to skip down towards the bottom because you don't have to do any of the compiling crap since you installed it from the repositories
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: i'm on that link you gave. i'm not sure i understand it completely, but let me guess: i shoudl do something with etc/modules
<redwhitewaldo> yes?
<redwhitewaldo> i should add a ndiswrapper line in /etc/modules?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: well, run that command 'ndiswrapper -m' and if that doesn't make it work then edit the /etc/modules
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: i've tried that ndiswrapper -m in terminal many times, and when I do it, terminal says "module configuration already contains alias directive". yet whenever i reboot, i have to do the 2 and 3) sudo commands (sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and sudo depmod -a ) again.
<redwhitewaldo> i guess that means i have to edit /etc/modules.
<redwhitewaldo> i wonder why it doesn't work
<redwhitewaldo> 8-{
<maxamillion> that's a bit strange :(
<redwhitewaldo> yeah.
<redwhitewaldo> the official xubuntu docs even say the same thing
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: and i assume you can just add that other module in /etc/modules also and it *should* load at boot time
<redwhitewaldo> is that what we want... to make it load at _boot_ time, rather than load at _session login_ time?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: it technically shouldn't matter, it will be loaded either way and this way you don't have to use sudo to do it
<redwhitewaldo> ok.
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: all i do is enter "ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules, correct? (as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630486)
<redwhitewaldo> how do i edit /etc/modules? what command in terminal do i use?
<redwhitewaldo> mousepad?
<redwhitewaldo> yes,$ sudo mousepad /etc/modules made it work. 8-)
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: what about the sudo modprobe visor issue?
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: just add 'visor' into ndiswrapper on a new empty line
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: that should work the same was
<maxamillion> way*
<redwhitewaldo> into "ndiswrapper".
<redwhitewaldo> ?
<redwhitewaldo> what do you mean add visor into ndiswrapper?
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> worry
<maxamillion> sorry&
<redwhitewaldo> do you mean enter visor into etc/modulesL
<redwhitewaldo> ?
<maxamillion> jeebus i can't type
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: yes
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: you must be tired.
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
 * maxamillion is extremely tired
<maxamillion> very sorry
<maxamillion> brb
<redwhitewaldo> what time zone u at?
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: i've just rebooted and the ndiswrapper entry in /etc/modules worked for me!
<redwhitewaldo> doesn't xubuntu allow rectangular selections with  mouse?
<redwhitewaldo> ... on Desktop?
<redwhitewaldo> who needs the 2nd panel (with open programs) when middleclick on open deskop gives the same list?
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: who needs that list anyways when you can see all your program windows on your desktop(s)
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: it doesn't allow you to select files on desktop, desktop is not supposed to be a place for storing files :)
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: no, i'm not talking like that.
<redwhitewaldo> i meant seeing the active programs
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: I am
<redwhitewaldo> by middeclicking on the desktop.
<redwhitewaldo> are we talking about the same thing here?
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: the task list is not needed, I get around pretty well with just large pager
<redwhitewaldo> i didn't mean storing files on desktop. i meant seeing a context-menu popup when middleclicking desktop.
<redwhitewaldo> what pager?
<redwhitewaldo> what's a "large pager?
<TheSheep> the pager panel plugin
<TheSheep> wait
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: what's that?
<redwhitewaldo> sounds interesting
<TheSheep> http://atos.wmid.amu.edu.pl/~sheep/shot.png <-- my screeen
<TheSheep> the minimized apps go to an icon box next to tray
<redwhitewaldo> pager is that thing in middle? or hting at bottom middle?
<TheSheep> bottom middle
<TheSheep> allows you to see and switch workspaces
<TheSheep> and also to drag windows between workspaces
<redwhitewaldo> oh, i have a pager, but it's not as big as yours.
<TheSheep> it grows with the panel
<TheSheep> I made it big because that's my main means of navigation
<redwhitewaldo> how do you make panel bigger
<TheSheep> right-click, customize panel
<redwhitewaldo> i see. one downside with pager, no matter what size: you don't see icons for some windows
<redwhitewaldo> for firefox, yes, but for others, just a grey box
<redwhitewaldo> .maybe i'm wrong
<TheSheep> it's better on larger sizes
<redwhitewaldo> oh, yes. you're right.
<redwhitewaldo> what's your pixel size for panel with pager?
<Taza> I heard there was a testing repository?
<TheSheep> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Taza> I need to get packages more recent than the most recent in normal repositories.
<Taza> TheSheep: I mean a Gutsy testing. Or would Hardy be that testing repo?
 * Taza is not ready to upgrade to hardy quite yet
<TheSheep> Taza: ah, you can enable it in your software sources
<TheSheep> Taza: it's called 'proposed' or something
<Taza> gutsy-proposed or?
<TheSheep> yes
<Taza> I
<TheSheep> but I don't think gutsy will get many new packages
<Taza> This should keep me going 'till hardy stable
<Taza> Yeah, I'm looking for some very recent bugfix packages
<birgi> hey everybody, i don't have mkinitrd in my system, which package does it belong to?
<TheSheep> birgi: there is no such thing in ubuntu, I believe
<birgi> TheSheep: hey :), how are you? thanks by the way
<birgi> TheSheep: i was using it with my previous gentoo system, that is why i tried it first
<TheSheep> birgi: if you want to re-generate your initrd, just run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image$(uname -r)
<TheSheep> linux-image-$(uname -r), sorry
<birgi> TheSheep: ok thanks a lot
<redwhitewaldo> how do i force screensaver on (to lock out screen)?
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: ctrl+alt+L
<redwhitewaldo> maxamillion: oh. the same as in gnome. thanks@@@@@!!!
<maxamillion> redwhitewaldo: np :)
<redwhitewaldo> ctrl+alt+L does nothing
<RedHeron> How do I turn the energy conservation system off? It keeps turning on before the screen saver, and I can't seem to find any control for it anywhere.
<nikolam> here at me ctrl+alt+del locks screen
<nikolam> but be aware not to hit it if you are not under X-windows screen
<RedHeron> I think waldo went back to hiding.
<Taza> How is Hardy compared to Gutsy btw?
<RedHeron> I ultimately went back to Gutsy.
<Taza> As in, speedwise
<RedHeron> It's faster, but not stable enough yet.
<TheSheep> Taza: firefox 3 seems faster and less memory hungry
<Taza> I'm not updating before RC anyway
<Taza> TheSheep: I know about FF3, been using it on windows for ages
<nikolam> I am not eather befor final 8.04
<Taza> Kinda reluctant to upgrade before GBS is updated tho.
 * RedHeron hates FF3.
<Taza> It's a dealbreaker extension for me.
<Taza> RedHeron: YOu can disable the awesomebar
<Taza> Excepting the awesomebar, FF3 is better in almost every way than FF2
<RedHeron> FF3 was one of the MAJOR reasons I went back.
<TheSheep> Taza: gbs?
<Taza> Google Bookmark Sync
<Taza> Syncs bookmarks, cookies and saved passwords to my Google account
<TheSheep> well, I have the same issues with some of my extensions (adblock, web developer), but in the end I just edited their install.rdf and installed :)
<nikolam> Hey guys, does anyone made some virtual machine (qemu, xen, etc) using 64-bit guest OS and also using VT cpu instructions under *ubuntu 64-bit?
<nikolam> I want to test some of hardy installs
<Taza> TheSheep: GBS just crashes when you try to install it on FF3
<TheSheep> ah, advanced features :)
<RedHeron> Still trying to figure out how to turn off power-saving features.
<entity> hmm gnash dont seem to run okey, is there any other way to run flash stuff?
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<entity> ty
<Iskr> why does xubuntu install postfix?
<TheSheep> Iskr: it does not
<TheSheep> Iskr: unless you tell it to
<Iskr> no
<Iskr> i just installe xubuntu-desktop
<Iskr> and it installed postfix
<Iskr> without any sollecitation by me
<Iskr> it also asked me to configure it
<TheSheep> Iskr: version?
<Iskr> i entered random values
<Iskr> 7.10
<zoredache> how did you install?   Alt installer?  manually with apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or?
<Iskr> alt install
<TheSheep> do you have treating recommendations as dependencies enabld in synaptic?
<Iskr> i performed a cli install
<Iskr> and then i did sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> or in apt-ge config
<Iskr> end =)
<zoredache> apttitude gets reccomended stuff by default i believe...
<Iskr> oh i see
<TheSheep> I guess aptitute installs recoommends by default
<Iskr> why is postfix reccomended, then?
<TheSheep> just another proof of its brokenness, can't really understand why anyone uses it
<Iskr> what? aptitude?
<TheSheep> Iskr: probably for some mail utility, like the bogofilter
<Iskr> what is broken, TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> Iskr: nothing, everything is alright, please proceed, nothing to see here ;)
<TheSheep> Iskr: I just don't like aptitude
<Iskr> what should i use?
<zoredache> apt-get or synaptic
<TheSheep> Iskr: no idea, that's just my personal preference
<Iskr> is apt-get so different from aptitude
<Iskr> ?
<Iskr> i usually use synaptic but if i have to install the desktop environment...
<zoredache> from the command line it is deceptively identical...  It has slightly different defaults
<TheSheep> Iskr: no idea, that's just my personal preference
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> my connection gets bad
<TheSheep> Iskr: apt and synaptic use the same database for meta info, aptitude has its own
<Iskr> i didn't know it
<TheSheep> Iskr: so if you use aptitude, the autoremove wn't work properly
<Iskr> well
<Iskr> it's a serious issue
<TheSheep> there is atool for synchronizing them
<TheSheep> but that's just an additional thing to take care of
<TheSheep> personally I don't like how ptitude tries to think for you and often fails badly :)
<Iskr> well...
<Iskr> i thought that aptitude was just a cli version of synaptic
<Iskr> and when used without "graphical" interface
<Iskr> i thought it was a synonim for apt-get
<Iskr> i don't get why this caos
<TheSheep> that's apt-get
<Iskr> it has also installed nautilus???
<zoredache> the chaos is because of the open-source nature of linux
<zoredache> everyone thinks they can build a better widget... and frequently we get multiple competing widgets
<Iskr> is there a why i can force higher resolution?
<Iskr> i think this video card supports 1024x768
<Iskr> but in settings there is only 800x600
<TheSheep> Iskr: make sure your card and monitor were detected properly
<TheSheep> Iskr: you can change the settings by typing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in terminal
<Iskr> lol
<Iskr> when i tried to open the terminal
<Iskr> x restarted
<zoredache> my magic 8-ball says you have an intel 810
<Iskr> but
<Iskr> but
<Iskr> it installed GNOME
<Iskr> I NEVER ASKED GNOME
<Taza> You really wanted gnome. You were just too ashamed to admit it.
<Iskr> =P
<Taza> I'm so glad I can get rid of most of the gnome and oo.o stuff with 8.04
<Taza> Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great piece of office software but I utterly hate OO.o
<Taza> I don't want it OR microsoft office anywhere near my computer. I like html in nano or notepad, thankyouverymuch.
<TheSheep> Taza: why not vim?
<TheSheep> I pity people who must use nano
<Taza> TheSheep: I like nano
<Taza> I don't like vim and it's annoying little quirks
<TheSheep> Taza: I pity you :D
<Iskr> has nano syntax highlight?
<Taza> No
<Taza> I don't need no stinking syntax highlighting
<TheSheep> Iskr: and it messes up tabs and spaces too
<Taza> Even better!
<Taza> I don't need no tabs either
<TheSheep> .oO( people who don't people around need people around to let them know that they don't need people around )
<TheSheep> need*
<Iskr> wtf
<Iskr> why does terminal make x restart???
<TheSheep> a bug in the i810 vide odriver
<Taza> Are you running reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<TheSheep> and in some sis too, I believe
<Iskr> no, before than running anything
<Iskr> when i presso on terminal x shuts
<TheSheep> setting X to 16bit color or using a different terminal emulator are two possible workarounds
<Iskr> i see
<Iskr> what terminal can i use?
<TheSheep> gnome-terminal :D
<Iskr> -.-
<TheSheep> or just xterm
<TheSheep> some people like rxvt too
 * Taza likes xfce4-terminal AFTER he did some config file changes
<TheSheep> Taza: terminus font ftw!
<Taza> I have an Eee spinoff of Xubuntu
<Taza> Going to install just base Xubuntu I'll rig for the Eee after 8.04 enters the picture.
<zoredache> terminus, isn't that a MS font?
<TheSheep> zoredache: definitely not, hand-crafted by a russian programmer
<TheSheep> zoredache: try it, you will want no other
#xubuntu 2008-04-05
<zoredache> ok
<Iskr> anyway
<TheSheep> Iskr: you have pretty bad luck
<Iskr> why?
<zoredache> that is the eternal questio isn't it
<TheSheep> Iskr: first aptitude, then you stumle on that i810 bug
<Iskr> (how can i disable sound on login screen?)
<Iskr> TheSheep, oh yes
<Iskr> and you don't know
<Iskr> all the other problems
<TheSheep> Iskr: setings->login window settings
<Iskr> during the installation
<Iskr> then xfce has this nasty thing
<Iskr> of setting windows not properly sized
<TheSheep> Oo)
<Iskr> have you ever noticed it?
<Iskr> even if i maximize
<TheSheep> no?
<Iskr> it just doesn't seem to know how to stand on top of panel
<TheSheep> try the margins in workspace and margins settings
<Iskr> i'll try thanks
<TheSheep> but it should never cover panels if they have 'fixed' position
<Iskr> yes panel are fixed
<Iskr> and it doesn't cover the panel
<Iskr> is the panel that is up
<TheSheep> that's good
<Iskr> covering the window
<TheSheep> that's no good
<Iskr> it isn't
<TheSheep> works for me :/
<TheSheep> are you sure the top panel is fixed too?
<Iskr> i have no top panel
<Iskr> i removed it
<Iskr> i have only the bottom one that is fixed
<Iskr> anyway just for the record
<Iskr> xfce seems to work quite well
<Iskr> with a 128 mb ram system
<TheSheep> ah, it's the eee
<Iskr> now i'll tell you also what percentage of ram is required by the desktop environment alone
<Iskr> The-Sheep?
<Iskr> pardon
<Iskr> TheSheep, ?
<TheSheep> I was considering buing eee for some time
<Iskr> eee=eeepc?
<TheSheep> asus eee
<TheSheep> no?
<Iskr> no it isn't
<Iskr> it's an acer travelmate
<Iskr> 612t
<TheSheep> ok
<Iskr> tx
<TheSheep> right, eee wouldn't use i810 :)
<TheSheep> I thin I got you confused with Taza
<Iskr> the desktop environment alone
<Iskr> uses 40% of ram
<Iskr> and 10% of swap
<Taza> My Eee has 2gb of RAM btw. :P
<TheSheep> Taza: just like the lappy I bought finally instead of eee :)
<Taza> RAM is the only part that's both easily upgradeable and cheap
<TheSheep> Taza: out of curiosity, I've heard that part of the eee's disk is read only?
<TheSheep> Taza: is that true?
<Taza> TheSheep: Depends on which model you get.
<Taza> The SDHC card reader operates in read-only mode for some models.
<Taza> The internal disk is always fully usable
<Taza> And you can write the SDHC fine with an external reader
<TheSheep> Taza: ah, great, I've heard somewhere that the system part was read only, so if you wanted to install your own system you had to do it at the cost of your home
<Taza> TheSheep: No problem whatsoever as long as you wipe the disk first
<TheSheep> I see
<Taza> As in, repartition
<TheSheep> Taza: isn't the screen too small? how about the keyboard?
<Taza> The original partitions are like that but fdisk fixes that in ten seconds
<Taza> The screen is a bit too small, the keyboard is just fine
<TheSheep> I've read in Humane Interface that 9" is actually optimal for reading
<Taza> It could be larger sure
<TheSheep> ee is 7", I think
<Taza> But I got one now because something better is always waiting behind the corner.
<Iskr> is "add/remove" the same thing of synaptic?
<Iskr> or it's another apt-get vs aptitude issue?
<TheSheep> Iskr: yes, just with nicer descriptions and icons
<TheSheep> Iskr: all ubuntu gui tools use synaptic
<Iskr> thanks
<Iskr> well i just can't believe
<Iskr> that it installed gnome
<Iskr> who told it to do that?
<TheSheep> it probably had some gnome app in recommendations for something
<TheSheep> be glad it's not kde
<Iskr> well some gnome app
<Iskr> not ALL GNOME
<Iskr> i want xfce and it installs xfce AND gnome O.o
<TheSheep> well, the app would depend on gnome ibs that would then have rest of gnome in recommendations...
<Iskr> i see...
<TheSheep> yay, starting xawtv crashes my X :D
<Iskr> lol
<Jimbo_> I just tried the 8.04 beta. I wish I had read up a bit more before hand because I dunno if the stuff that dont work is a bug or just something thats not gotten finsihed yet
<TheSheep> Jimbo_: what doesn't work?
<TheSheep> Jimbo_: it's a beta, everythin should work generally
<Jimbo_> it wont mount my windows partitions like 7.10 did automatically
<TheSheep> can you mount them manually?
<Jimbo_> thunar wouldnt show any video thumbnails after i installed the codecs
<Jimbo_> the windows partitions arent showing up at all, so i dont know how to go mount them, its not like they are on the desktop but not mounted
<TheSheep> sounds like bugs
<Jimbo_> that sucks
<Jimbo_> is there nothing i should try to get them to show up?
<danielm> Jimbo_, did you set the mount points at install?
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Jimbo_> hehe well... im just running the livecd at the moment, if thats what you mean by install. Does that make a difference? :-P
<Jimbo_> ooooh... I just ran Gparted and it made the partitions mount
<Iskr> why can't i resize windows from the top?
<TheSheep> Iskr: that's a feature, so that you can grab them for moving easier, can't be disabled
<Iskr> yes but the margin thing didn't work
<TheSheep> oh?
<Iskr> so i have many windows which go down and down
<Iskr> and i can't access some options
<TheSheep> you can use keyboard shortcuts
<Iskr> such as?
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+down for resizing vertically, I think
<TheSheep> andalt+ctrl+up
<Iskr> no
<Iskr> it changes workspace
<TheSheep> maybe there is also shift in there, you can check the shortcuts in the window manager settings
<Iskr> yes
<Iskr> i'll see
<Iskr> thanks
<TheSheep> I use different, can't remember the defaults
<Iskr> it doesn't work
<Iskr> it's like it can't be resized more
<Iskr> it need all the space
<TheSheep> Iskr: maybe fix the resolution first
<Iskr> already tried
<TheSheep> :/
<Iskr> it seems that i must keep this
<TheSheep> the i810 doesn't have its own video memory
<TheSheep> it uses memory "borrowed" from your RAM
<Iskr> yes
<TheSheep> the amount of memory to borrow can be set in bios
<TheSheep> try setting it to more
<Iskr> i'll try
<TheSheep> (windows drivers ignore that setting and override it, btw, that's why it works on windows)
<Iskr> the margins thing really doesn't work
<Iskr> by no means
<TheSheep> can't say I can repeat your problems here
<TheSheep> then again I use hardy and the 'intel' driver
<Iskr> well do you know if there is a way to let the window go "up the screen"?
<Iskr> it goes down left and right
<Iskr> but not up
<TheSheep> there isn't
<Iskr> -.-
<danielm> ...
<TheSheep> you could set the virtual screen to be larger than the physical screen
<TheSheep> then it will scroll
<Gokee2_Office> I installed  lightning-extension but can`t find it anywhere in thunderbird.  How do I use it?  I am on Xubuntu 7.1
<Gokee2_Office> I got .8 from mozilla and now it works
<Gokee2_Office> Thanks for...  listening?  :)
<Gokee2_Office> Hmm I guess its not working...  There are two bars one with the calender stuff and one with email folders
<AlgorithmicContr> How do you restart XFCE desktop?
<Gokee2_Office> Ctr+Alt+Backspace kills xorg
<AlgorithmicContr> Gokee2_Office: I didn't ask for killing xserver
<Gokee2_Office> AlgorithmicContr, So what did you want?
<AlgorithmicContr> well, my Icons for XFCE disappeard, and Desktop background etc etc
<Gokee2_Office> Logout/Login restarts XFCE (although I always use Ctr+Alt+Backspace.....)
<Gokee2_Office> O you want just the desktop part?
<Gokee2_Office> xfdesktop should do that
<Gokee2_Office> So you might want "xfdesktop -reload"? :)
<AlgorithmicContr> oh
<AlgorithmicContr> maybe
<AlgorithmicContr> Gokee2_Office: How do you do that for gnome?
<Gokee2_Office> I don`t know, I use gnome as little as I can get away with :)
<redwhitewaldo> which version of flash should i install. Firefox is giving me these 2 options: gnash and adobe.
<redwhitewaldo> i'm on xubuntu 8.04beta
<redwhitewaldo> how come firefox doesn't know what programs are the default file openers?
<redwhitewaldo> (i'm on xubuntu8.04)
<miggilin> Anyone there?
<redwhitewaldo> where's everybody?
<zoredache> asleep
<zoredache> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<miggilinme> Hello?
<miggilinme> Anyone there?
<jjjj5555> hi there
<jjjj5555> what do I kneed to do to restart my whole soundsystem.... except rebooting ;-)
<redwhitewaldo> what were those programs again like "workrave"
<redwhitewaldo> ?
<redwhitewaldo> i'm in xubuntu 8.04. what's that circular icon one "square" right to the upper left corner (on title bar)
<ere4si> it's the help icon - click it and see
<jjjj5555> workrave is a program that reminds you to take a break
<ere4si> sorry - you were talking about the window titlebar - it adds the window to other desktops redwhitewaldo
<redwhitewaldo> ere4si: i see. thank you!!!
<ere4si> k
<Dennis> hey there everybody ;-)
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Dennis> thx
<jjjj5555> hey
<Dennis> is there someone here who can help me a bit with xubuntu and network configuration?
<Dennis> i have a problem on a router with 7 network interfaces
<ere4si> and what doesn't happen?
<Dennis> well, to me it seems as if the assignment of ethX to the physical network card changes randomly with every reboot of the system
<Dennis> as i said there are 7 network cards, however, only over one access to the internet is possible
<Dennis> as i detected by try&error, i got internet by configuring eth2 - everything worked fine until next reboot
<Dennis> after that reboot i did not have internet access anymore
<ere4si> if you use dhcp then the first comp to boot gets the first address - try static ip addresses
<Dennis> so again i did that try&error thing and ended up having internet access by configuring eth1
<jjjj5555> can i drag and drop in xubuntu filemanager?
<Dennis> i am not using dhcp, all network interfaces are configured staticly
<ere4si> hmmm
<ere4si> jjjj5555: yep
<ere4si> Dennis: is it 7 network cards in one comp?
<Dennis> ere4si, yes 7 cards in one computer
<jjjj5555> thanks, cu all
<ere4si> Dennis: how are the cards listed in /etc/hosts
<Dennis> ere4si, not at all i guess (I'm not at that router right now) - do they have to be?
<ere4si> Dennis: /etc/hosts is a file on the comp - it shows the connections allowed
<slimjimflim> hi. my volume control button disappeared after the last update, and now i can't add a new one, anybody know the package name?
<Dennis> isn't /etc/hosts just for local dns resolving?
<Dennis> probably this might give you an idea, ere4si:
<Dennis> root@Router:/etc/network# route -n
<Dennis> Kernel IP routing table
<Dennis> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Dennis> 10.6.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth6
<Dennis> 10.7.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Dennis> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth1
<Dennis> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<Dennis> 0.0.0.0         10.6.0.2        0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth6
<Dennis> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     1000   0        0 eth1
<Dennis> ere4si this is not the latest output, but i always have to default routes at the end of the listing which seems weird to me...
<ere4si> Dennis: 7 cards - one comp - is new to me - sorry
<Dennis> ok ere4si, thanks anyways ;)
<slimjimflim> also, my sound doesn't work on embedded flash, should i just reinstall the soundcard driver?
<slimjimflim> anybody have issues w/ audio on flash movies not working after the last update?
<Dennis> anybody here, who has experiences with several network cards in one computer?
<slimjimflim> dennis, shoot
<Dennis> hm?
<slimjimflim> by shoot, i mean, ask me your question
<Dennis> oh, ok :)
<Dennis> seems like the assignment of ethX to the physical network cards is randomly changing with every reboot... could that be?
<slimjimflim> hmm
<Dennis> i have a router with 7 network cards, only one has internet access... i was able to get internet access by configuring eth2... after reboot i got internet access by configuring eth1
<Dennis> weird, isn't it? ;-)
<slimjimflim> yea
<slimjimflim> did you try taking them all out but one?
<slimjimflim> to see if it still does it?
<Dennis> no i didn't...
<slimjimflim> not sure if that'll help
<Dennis> would be a hard work though as i'd have to get the computer out of the rack first
<slimjimflim> yea
<slimjimflim> that's a pretty tough question
<slimjimflim> dennis, why don't you ask the friendly folks in ##linkux-coders
<slimjimflim> i'm sure somebody knows
<Dennis> i hat tried ubuntu first and did not have those problems there... however, ubuntu was real slow, even though the router has a 3Gz pentium 4 processor and 1 GB ram
<Dennis> xubuntu was much faster... the boot-process as well as the gui
<slimjimflim> definitely
<Dennis> there is nobody in #linkux-coders, as well as in #linux-coders ;-)
<slimjimflim> you need 2 #'s
<slimjimflim> ##linux-coders
<Dennis> oh thx... never seen that before...
<bassinboy> why isn't apache in the repositories by default?
<bassinboy> well it works via CLI
<siggjen> apache2 is in the repository
<bassinboy> why is it not searchable?
<siggjen> «apt-cache search apache» give me lots of hits
<bassinboy> just wonder via gui
<siggjen> sorry, i never use the gui for installing packages
<bassinboy> k, thanks
<Iskr> i managed to reach 1024x768 \o/
<TheSheep> Iskr: how?
<Iskr> i told to xorg to use 16mb of ram for the video card
<TheSheep> :)
<Iskr> uhm
<Iskr> it didn't go in suspension
<Iskr> any idea?
<TheSheep> it doesn't work on some hardware, but I don't know what could be tried to make it work
<TheSheep> maybe forums...
<Iskr> ok
<Iskr> np
<Iskr> (hybernate seems to work)
<jarnos> Hello. I just installed Xubuntu Hardy Beta
<j1mc> hi
<jarnos> There was "Screens and Graphics" in Other menu.
<j1mc> ok
<jarnos> It disappeared.
<j1mc> jarnos: would you mind filing a bug?
<j1mc> do you have an account on launchpad?
<jarnos> jlmc: I guess I could. I have reported some even today, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jarnos
<j1mc> jarnos: thanks.  :)
<j1mc> (i'm at a conference or else i would comment more)
<Iskr> i think that the minimum requirements page should be modified
<Iskr> on a pIII 900 mhz with 128 mb of ram (of which 16 to the video card) xfce run smoothly
<Iskr> i also use firefox without any problem
<Iskr> it has just to be installed with the alternate ubuntu cd
<TheSheep> Iskr: ymmv
<TheSheep> Iskr: especially when people use mostly firefox and office apps
<Iskr> well but on the site is written "192 mb" as _minimum requirement
<TheSheep> that's minimum for livecd
<Iskr> no
<Iskr> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<TheSheep> anyways, did you disable cups, bluetooth etc.?
<Iskr> no
<Iskr> i didn't disable anything
<TheSheep> Iskr: because peole have been complaining about slowness when these specs were lover
<TheSheep> lower
<Iskr> i don't think it installed bluetooth module anyway
<TheSheep> it probably depends also on exact drivers used
<Iskr> at least write "can run with 128-192 MB RAM"
<TheSheep> some video drivers are pretty memory hungry
<Iskr> i went on trying icewm and fluxbox
<TheSheep> well, it can run with 32MB ram, I did it
<TheSheep> startup takes 45 minutes, but it runs
<Iskr> well but you did additional configuration
<TheSheep> no
<Iskr> and startup took 45 minutes
<Iskr> in this case
<Iskr> startup takes 5 minutes =P
<TheSheep> the question is where to put the border
<Iskr> or so
<TheSheep> 5 minutes seems to be too long by today standards
<Iskr> when you write minimal requirements the border should be as lower as possible
<TheSheep> Iskr: I don't agree
<Iskr> there is always the reccomended requirement
<Iskr> to be realistic
<TheSheep> Iskr: we had a lot of disappointed people here when the specs were lower
<Iskr> was it 128?
<TheSheep> yes
<Iskr> i wonder why these people were so disappointed...
<Iskr> maybe they didn't reserve enough swap
<TheSheep> because they got some old computers assembled from parts and went by the minimum to minimize costs
<Iskr> well i'm still convinced that you should
<Iskr> but do as you like
<Iskr> =)
<TheSheep> it's like "ok, I have 512MB of ram in old chips here, I can make 4 computers with xubuntu out of it"
<TheSheep> it's not my decission :)
<TheSheep> I'm just an user
<nikolam> I used to use 32-bit Xubuntu 7.04 on P3-733 with 384 MB ram with no trouble at all.
<TheSheep> but I agree with this decission
<nikolam> after start and login, about 90MB`s would be used
<Iskr> well 384 mb are a whole lot
<nikolam> That us the reason for 128Mb minimum
<TheSheep> nikolam: yeah, above te 256MB limit there seem to be no problems
<nikolam> I think that 256Mb is also plenty of space
<TheSheep> with 192MB you sometimes get no panels at startup
<Iskr> panels?
<nikolam> and 192 should work
<TheSheep> Iskr: the thing that xfce4-panel displays
<Iskr> yes
<Iskr> but it's weird
<Iskr> you are making me dubitate if i actually have 128 mb...
<Iskr> but i have
<Iskr> i checked it twice
<TheSheep> I have 2GB and the system takes 70MB just after startup
<Iskr> the funny thing is that this "To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run" is not true to me
<Iskr> livecd didn't run
<nikolam> fastest desktop linux i heard of , that includes xfce as default environment is Zenwalk.
<TheSheep> Iskr: it says 128? that's wrong
<TheSheep> Iskr: maybe the figures are swapped?
<Iskr> eheh
<Iskr> maybe
<nikolam> Xubuntu is nice thing and I think it is worth
<Iskr> someone should modify those information
<TheSheep> maxamillion: you have access to the site?
<nikolam> Maybe you are running 8.04 Beta?
<Iskr> nono
<nikolam> what graphics driver do you use, what graphics?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yeah
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i thought you did too
<Iskr> nikolam, i don't know =)
<TheSheep> Iskr: ah, no, it's ok, it says 192MB to install
<Iskr> yes
<Iskr> but 128 to run
<Iskr> and it didn't work for me
<TheSheep> Iskr: I did run it on 128MB :/
<nikolam> lspci
<Iskr> eheh
<TheSheep> Iskr: again, YMMV
<Iskr> yes
<TheSheep> nikolam: PCI not found, Abort, Retry, Ignore?
<nikolam> Maybe your graphics card took some ram from your main 128mb
<nikolam> The-Kernel, LOL :))))
<Iskr> nikolam well it takes ram now
<nikolam> TheSheep, :))
<nikolam> sorry
<Iskr> 16 mb
<nikolam> well, try to install from Alternate CD.
<TheSheep> Iskr: the deal is this: we set the specs too high and we lose some people with old hardware who will go install different distro instead
<Iskr> nikolam, you didn't understand
<TheSheep> Iskr: we set the specs too low and we get some disappointed people who will badmouth xubuntu
<nikolam> Alternate CD install could be done even from 64MB machine
<Iskr> nikolam, i actually installed from alternate cd
<Iskr> and it works _very_ fine
<Iskr> so i was suggesting
<nikolam> 7.10 xubuntu 32-bit?
<Iskr> yes
<nikolam> aha..
<Iskr> i was suggesting to lower minimum requirements
<nikolam> I don`t think that is good idea
<TheSheep> Iskr: people tend to be "optimistic" :)
<nikolam> people will use slower machines anyway
<Iskr> eheh i am not optimistic
<Iskr> as i said before i first installed icewm and fluxbox
<Iskr> then as i didn't cope well with them
<TheSheep> Iskr: if we give high specs, and people will try it on lower anyways, and it's slow, they will say "ok, I guess it's slow because of the hardware"
<Iskr> anyway i'll stay here
<Iskr> to give all the people who will ask
<Iskr> the advice to install xubuntu on 128 mb ram boxes =P
<Iskr> it's really a shame that the livecd cannot be used to perform a simple installation
<Iskr> it's particularly valid for xubuntu
<Iskr> that you all know that is often used in low mem machines
<The-Kernel> Why does that always happen to me
<Chawson> omg.. i figured out how to use windows live messenger on xubuntu!
<Chawson> does any1 want me to explain how to do it?
<crimsun> it'd be better documented on a wiki page.
<Chawson> i didnt ask where would it be better documented sorry, i asked would anyone like advice?
<mnemoc> hi, there is any firefox plugin (at 8.04) that fakes windows media player? (autodetection on sites)
<mnemoc> vlc didn't :\
<siggjen> you might try mplayer
<mnemoc> thanks
<Rorschach> I've got a problem with my external hard drive. It's a 500 gig SimpleDrive, but when I finally managed to mount it in Linux, it only gives me 1.3 gigs to work with.
<Rorschach> Any idea what the problem is?
<mnemoc> Rorschach: how is it partitioned?
<Rorschach> mnemoc: it's NTFS
<Rorschach> I mounted it with NTFS-3g
<Rorschach> More external harddrive problems. I have trouble mounting it with ntfs-3g, and when I do manage to mount it, it only lets me use 1.3 gigs out of 500 gigs
<mnemoc> Rorschach: see what `disktype` say about your disk
<Rorschach> menmoc: 'disktype' doesn't work. Command not found
<patoe1> hey
<patoe1> i just installed Teamspeak 2 and i dont know how to open it
<ere4si> patoe1: try this - http://www.goteamspeak.com/?page=getstarted
#xubuntu 2008-04-06
<patoe1> i already have the thing installed but idk were it put the shortcut to run it...
<patoe1> nevermind found it
<vrkhans> hi problem, i just install xubuntu, but the problem is if i leave my computer unattended, like playing music after 10 20 min it stop responding, even i move the mouse, i have to restart to make things work again, let me know what should i do, to fix this
<vrkhans> also i here a beep sound
<vrkhans> continues beep sound
<gkahla> what's the name of the app that configs the mouse settings? can't get my cursor to consistently show up...
<gkahla> found it! "xfce-setting-show mouse"
<redwhitewaldo> i'm on xubuntu 8.04 beta. is it a bug that screensaver does not go on "lock" mode?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I am having trouble with gnome-ppp. Can someone help?
<nikolam> i have a problem.
<nikolam> I dont want to restart my computer
<nikolam> but my DVD is stuck in the second DVD drive
<nikolam> and it is shown as mounted
<nikolam> but when I try to unmount i cant
<nikolam> I left DVD in drive last night
<nikolam> and now i cant open it
<nikolam> My second (pata, master) DVD recorder opens and works fine
<nikolam> But slave pata drive (cdrw DVD combo) wont open tray
<nikolam> I were reading from it last night
<nikolam> and DVD is stil IN
<nikolam> How to kill/disable those processes that are holding DVD inside
<nikolam> Or connect/disconnect /dev/hdb drive
<nikolam> withour shutting down computer?
<nikolam> I just tried.
<nikolam> I CAN read from it and ir reads fine
<nikolam> But it is simply stuck and i cand umount it and open tray
<nikolam> "/media/cdrom0: device is busy
<nikolam> ...
<siggjen> nikolam: did you try to use lsof to find which processes are using your DVD drive?
<nikolam> lsof have huge output
<siggjen> grep for cdrom0 then
<nikolam> nooutput
<siggjen> where is cdrom0 mounted?
<nikolam> just a sec, pid 9491 is in error message
<nikolam> /dev/hdb              4.2G  4.2G     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<siggjen> you could grep for hdb then
<nikolam> no output with hdb eather.
<nikolam> but error message is:   USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<siggjen> you might be able to umount with --force, but then you might not be able to mount it again
<siggjen> without a reboot
<nikolam> tryed that
<nikolam> umount2: Device or resource busy
<nikolam> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<nikolam> pid is 9491 bash
<siggjen> you have no thunar windows or anything with DVD drive contenst?
<siggjen> maybe a bash session in /media/cdrom0 ?
<nikolam> I killed that bash process
<nikolam> kill -9 9491
<nikolam> and now i can umount :)
<siggjen> then you might just be stuck with the DVD drive till next reboot
<siggjen> aaah
<siggjen> nice
<nikolam> ejected
<nikolam> so... point is..
<nikolam> to look at the error messages and to kill that process next time :)
<nikolam> 10X a lot for help
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> siggjen, 10x
<siggjen> i'd try to kill without -9 first but ok
<nikolam> i use -9 as last resort, thanks anyway
<nikolam> :)
<siggjen> (:
<nobbi> Hi @ all
<nobbi> I need some help
<nobbi> I can't mount my 8 GB SD Card on my eee pc
<nobbi> Hello, is there anybode here?
<nobbi> anybody
<siggjen> nobbi: how did you try to mount the sd card?
<nobbi> per Terminal
<siggjen> which command?
<nobbi> Had find some sites in the net and I was following the instructions
<nobbi> sudo nano -l
<nobbi> I
<nobbi> #ve forgotten the rest
<siggjen> you got the url for the site?
<nobbi> it's so hard for a linux newbie
<nobbi> just a moment, I try to find out
<siggjen> i'd mount a sd card with something like this: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint
<siggjen> ofcourse depending on the sd card being in /dev/sdb1
<nobbi> mount: mount point /media/mountpoint does not exist
<siggjen> make it then
<siggjen> or change to a mountpoint that suits you better
<nobbi> How to do?
<siggjen> mkdir /media/mountpoint
<siggjen> /media/mountpoint is the path to the folder where you want to mount the drive
<siggjen> you can place it many places
<siggjen> you might need to put a sudo in fornt of that command
<siggjen> s/fornt/front/
<nobbi> At the moment, it work
<nobbi> The ( GB sd card is mounted
<nobbi> 8 GB
<siggjen> you might want to put it in /etc/fstab
<siggjen> try to read man fstab
<siggjen> and google it
<nobbi> I try to find out
<nobbi> It's easier for me in german
<siggjen> man is a nice command to learn about things
<helpme> sdfds
<helpme> is there any one willing to help me
<helpme> with some irc problem
<nikolam> irc?
<helpme> yes
<helpme> can not connect to the server
<helpme> my client  is php irc server  .platform  :linux
<Naraic> ive a problem with a realtek 8187 card. it isnt listed under any sort of network config tool, but when i run "lsusb" it appears, does anyone know how i can get my system to detect this card as a wireless adapter
<Iskr> i have a similar problem =P
<ere4si> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grothesk> Hi
<grothesk> Is language support improved in hardy in comparison to dapper?
<grothesk> In dapper, many menu entries remain englisch when installing german language support.
<Iskr> das ist nicht gut!
<grothesk> Finde ich auch.
<TheSheep> grothesk: yes, it is improved
<grothesk> Then I'll cosider upgrading my parents dapper to hardy this summer.
<Iskr> ok one thing that cannot be performed on 128 mb ram boxes is the use of gui packet managers
<Iskr> lol it went using 125 mb of swap
<Gar1> good morning!  hardy beta question
<Gar1> can't access my ntfs hd
<ere4si> !hardy
<TheSheep> !ntfs | Gar1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubotu> Gar1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ere4si> hehe
<Gar1> thanks....
<ere4si> Gar1: try the ntfs-3g link
<Iskr> mmmh
<AC0RNZ>  yo guys, im looking for progrram that can like.... rar a huge iso file, but mark it up into like ....  2 areas both 500mb... then wen i click extract on part 1... it will extract part2 also and make the iso again
<keb> if you use rar with the -v500M option it will make such a multivolume archive
<keb> then unrar will rebuild if you have all the pieces
<keb> i dunno of a graphical client for rar
<AC0RNZ> 9,is
<AC0RNZ> wait, how do i get rar with the -v500M?
<keb> full description of options is in /usr/share/doc/rar/rar.txt.gz
<AC0RNZ> ok
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> does anyone here uses linux software raid1
<nikolam> I installed my xubuntu a year ago o software raid1 partition i made during setup
<nikolam> and i had another raid0 partition
<nikolam> Now i decided to turn raid0 to raid1
<keb> /dev/md0: 54.38GiB raid1 2 devices, 0 spares.
<keb> :)
<nikolam> and i have done cat /proc/mdstat http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62341/
<nikolam> Now I see that my system md0 raid1 is not the same labeled as md2 i just created!
<nikolam> hi keb
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> keb would you please look at the pastebin and tell me why md0 is different then md2 i just created?
<nikolam> is md0 cofigured right here at me, as 2 devices, 0 spares like you?
<nikolam> or setup that uses md2 now is the same as yours?
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62341/
<keb> looks like you didnt add the sda6 partitions to the md0 assemly
<nikolam> just a sec, sda6 and sdb6 are parts of md2 assembly
<keb> you have three partitions: sda5, sda6, sdb6
<keb> do you want all of them in a raid1?
<nikolam> ahaaaa sdb5 is not even ADDED to RAID??? aaah
<nikolam> oh, now i see, i lived in oblivion through all of las year with md0 raid1 with not actually using raid1 aaah
<keb> hehe
<nikolam> ok, I will tranfer all of my system to md2 anyway
<keb> well at least your sdb5 partition is nice and rested
<nikolam> aaaah keb keb, you are hurting me aaaah
<nikolam> ;I))
<keb> :)
<nikolam> Ok, I am just not shure why that was the case
<nikolam> I made that raid during setup of ubuntu
<nikolam> xubuntu
<Stroganoff> xubuntu is too slow ;)
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631&page=2
<nikolam> Ok, I have one more question,
<nikolam> If I want to make sda5 and sdb5 like, separate normal partitions,
<nikolam> so that i can use whole space there, should i use raid0 for that
<nikolam> or can i make them have data on them in a normal fashion
<nikolam> but to make them and act like a single device?
<keb> nikolam : either raid0 or lvm
<keb> lvm has lower risk of failure
<nikolam> should i mess up with lvm, could i continue to use md2 as raid1 and use lvm at the same time
<nikolam> i never used lvm
<keb> raid0 should be faster
<keb> lvm comes installed with xubuntu, but i never figured out how to set it up
<nikolam> Yes, but i am thinking, if I loose one drive, not to loose all data, but just to make them adressed as one drive
<nikolam> I have no experience with lvm , also i am not shure how 2 xp installations would like lvm on drive beside 2 ubuntus
<keb> yes that would be lvm, they are just blocks of storage catenated.  with raid0 they are striped and one drive going down means lose all data
<nikolam> and lvm on top
<nikolam> Ok, to me lvm sounds better for semi-important data
<keb> oh you mean combine storage of md0 and md2?
<nikolam> no no, i will break md0 to eather raid0 or vvm with system and important data on md2 as raid1
<keb> Stroganoff is that the new xubuntu install
<Stroganoff> nope
<nikolam> no, I am using is since 7.10 came out
<nikolam> I plan just to copy whole system to new md2 mount it as root restart an delete md0
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> If I just copy whole system to another partition
<nikolam> and change /etc/fstab and grub settings
<nikolam> will it be enough to migrate linux from one partition to another?
<keb> you also have to run grub
<nikolam> yes.
<nikolam> cp all fix fstab, fix /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nikolam> and that is it?
<nikolam> if I just copy, will it also kopu appropriate permisions?
<nikolam> Both partitions are ext3
<keb> you can use dd to copy partitions
<nikolam> new partition is smaller. I will not copy part of /home
<keb> i am not sure about the special files like /dev
<nikolam> me neaither
<nikolam> maybe i should use cp --preserve
<zoredache_> use rsync
<zoredache_> rsync -a src dst
<zoredache_> or or tar with a command like 'tar -c . | tar -C /dst -x'
<nikolam> rsync would be great.
<nikolam> I just need to make src partition to have less data then dst
<nikolam> or maybe tar would be better in this case
<keb> there should be an exclude parameter to rsync
<nikolam> it would be very nice
<keb> check the man page ;)
<nikolam> i checked: should rsync -a / /md2--exclude=/home do the trick?
<zoredache>  you would probably want a space after the md2... you might also want to through in a -v so you see what is going on
<redwhitewaldo> how do i import my photos with xubuntu 8.04beta/
<redwhitewaldo> ?
<keb> plug in the camera to usb, an icon should show up on the desktop, copy the files...
<redwhitewaldo> keb: i plugged in camera to usb, powered on camera, but no icon on desktop
<redwhitewaldo> my camera worked in ubuntu 7.10
<keb> hmm
<redwhitewaldo> do i need a special program?
<keb> not likely
<redwhitewaldo> when i plug in my iPod, i see an icon on desktop, but not with my digicam
<keb> if you do 'lsusb' in a terminal does it show the camera plugged in?
<redwhitewaldo> yes
<redwhitewaldo> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04a9:3074 Canon, Inc. PowerShot A60 (ptp)
<redwhitewaldo> keb, you there?
<keb> yes. not sure what now
<redwhitewaldo> this is  a strange problem
<redwhitewaldo> how can i figure out whether my camera is set up to work as USB drive?
<S0210> I have a Canon A610. How can I download the pictures from it under Xubuntu 8.04beta?
<keb> is the camera in "review mode"
<Salix_> keb: Yes, in review mode.
<Salix_> keb: What's next? I have no idea if it is recognised at all...
<keb>  if you do 'lsusb' in a terminal does it show the camera plugged in?
<keb> another fellow here has the same problem
<siggjen> mkdir /media/camera; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/camera
<redwhitewaldo> Salix_: (make sure you power on comp before trying the lsusb command
<siggjen> might work
<Salix_> keb: "lsusb" finds it.
<redwhitewaldo> folks, what's the Xubuntu equivalent of Ubuntu's "Places / Computer"?
<siggjen> thunar isn't that bad starting point
<Salix_> siggjen: /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist
<siggjen> maybe it's /dev/sda1 instead
<siggjen> i'd browse /dev/sd* to check
<Salix_> siggjen: /dev/sda1 seems to be OK
<keb> /dev/sda1 could be your sata hard disk too
<Salix_> keb: I'm afraid you're right... (seeing the content of /media/camera)
<keb> this thread has some things people tried with previous versions https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/91250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91250 in libgphoto2 "[edgy-backports] Error in libgphoto2 udev rules" [High,Won't fix]
<keb> redwhitewaldo does your camera have a PC and a PTP setting?
<redwhitewaldo> keb: how can i figure that out?
<keb> well your lsusb is saying PTP so i'm guessing it does
<TheSheep> redwhitewaldo: there is a places plugin for the panel
<redwhitewaldo> TheSheep: oh, yeah. I have the places plugin already there, right between "applications" and firefox icon
<keb> PC = USB mass storage mode, PTP = Picture Transfer Protocol mode
<redwhitewaldo> keb, oh yeah, so i guess my camera has a PTP setting.
<redwhitewaldo> keb, how can i figure out whether my camera has a PC (USB mass storage mode) setting?
<Salix_> keb: I don't have /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules
<keb> redwhitewaldo : the manual for the camera maybe
<keb> Salix_ yeah that may have changed in 8.04beta.  is gphoto2 installed?
<siggjen> «lsmod | grep usb_storage» could tell if the module is loaded or not
<Salix_> keb: Khm... No. I checked only libgphoto2-2 but forgot to check gphoto2 (and gtkam). They're not installed yet. That should be the next step, right?
<keb> Salix_ maybe. your system should see the camera without those apps
<redwhitewaldo> keb: the manual (http://www.retrevo.com/search/f/d/742a0e086fc8fb40748d194346461e14.pdf?email=) doesn't say anything about it being a PC/USB camera
<Salix_> keb: Would you recommend to try to give a try with gphoto2 or rather to find the reason  seeing the  camera only from "lsusb"?
<keb> if you have a memory card reader in the computer, you can try taking out the memory card from the camera and plugging it directly into the computer
<keb> assuming the slot is the same type
<redwhitewaldo> assuming that my camera (powershot a60) is a PTP camera and not a PC/USB-Mass_storage camera, what should i do now?
<redwhitewaldo> ...to get pics from cam to comp?
<keb> Salix_ : i would try to figure out what is wrong before complicating the situation with more software
<redwhitewaldo> hi, keb. i don't think my canon powershot a60 can do USB-mass_storage mode. I think my camera can only do PTP mode. What is the next step? 8-(
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<keb> redwhitewaldo :  i don't know.  google around for PTP support and ubuntu.  i have to go to meeting so good luck
<redwhitewaldo> keb, my cam says it DOES have ptp. so why do we need to search for that?
<keb> well the question is how to use the PTP in xubuntu
<redwhitewaldo> i see
<redwhitewaldo> keb, are you saying that xubuntu doesn't have as good digital camera support as ubuntu?
<keb> redwhitewaldo not saying that
<Salix_> keb: as well as I see it is the same question for me (Canon A610 is another PTP case)
<keb> this thread might be relevant too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gphoto2/+bug/189506
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189506 in gphoto2 "Normal user can't access USB camera Error (-53: 'Could not claim the USB device')" [Undecided,Fix released]
<keb> bbl
<redwhitewaldo> is there no makeshift solution to importing the pics from cam to comp? No command I can enter into terminal?
<Salix_> I have to go
<Salix_> keb: thanks
<redwhitewaldo> is it possible to give each workspace its own background image/color?
<quittt> hi
#xubuntu 2009-03-30
<zekAtreides> ok
<zekAtreides> if i cant get the system running then i will use that as a resort
<zekAtreides> but im used to ubuntu
<zekAtreides> and am used to that
<CloseYetFar> whats the problem?
<zekAtreides> the mouse doesnt even move within 10 seconds
<CloseYetFar> open a terminal and run the top command
<CloseYetFar> top is like taks manager
<zekAtreides> ok
<UKGent> I just got told off for being 'off topic' , was about to argue and then realised I was in ubuntu and not xubuntu   lol
<CloseYetFar> task^
<zekAtreides> should i use ctrl alt f2?
<zekAtreides> UKGent u were told off for trolling if i remember correctly
<zekAtreides> but i might be wrong
<UKGent> zek even funnier because it really was not intentional
<UKGent> yes you are right
<zekAtreides> CloseYetFar: should i use ctrl alt F2? or F1 or something?
<CloseYetFar> for what ?
<zekAtreides> opening a terminal
<CloseYetFar> run the gui, even if it takes a while
<CloseYetFar> you can
<zekAtreides> ok
<CloseYetFar> I would just open a term in the gui
<CloseYetFar> and watch top as I do stuff
<zekAtreides> is there a shortcut to open the terminal by default or to run an app?
<UKGent> my tail is firmly between my legs...   I have been having trouble with my xfce Desktop - Panels kept disappearing but I seem to have sorted it out now.
<CloseYetFar> i think if you right click on the desktop there is a short cut there
<zekAtreides> ok
<zekAtreides> ill try that once it loads
<zekAtreides> it is taking a while to switch from F2 to F7
<CloseYetFar> or click the mouse on the tool bar
<CloseYetFar> your laptop is 700 mhz?
<zekAtreides> yeah
<zekAtreides> ibm thinkpad a20m
<CloseYetFar> that should be fine
<zekAtreides> 128mb ram
<CloseYetFar> hmm thats kind of low
<zekAtreides> i know
<CloseYetFar> it may be constantly swaping
<zekAtreides> would i be better off with debian?
<zekAtreides> i might just go ahead and install that
<CloseYetFar> is the hard drive light on constantly
<zekAtreides> pretty much
<zekAtreides> i used to have an older version of xubuntu running and that worked out ok
<zekAtreides> actually let me check and make sure both ram sticks are in ok
<CloseYetFar> you can use the free command
<zekAtreides> cause i took them out and put them back in and i thought i had 256 but i wasnt sure
<CloseYetFar> i would at least figure out the exact problem be fore you start doing reinstalls
<zekAtreides> yeah
<zekAtreides> people in another forum thought that 128 might be a little weak for xubuntu
<CloseYetFar> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but 256 MB RAM is strongly recommended
<zekAtreides> yeah
<CloseYetFar> got that from wikipedia
<zekAtreides> thanks for ur help]
<CloseYetFar> np
<zekAtreides> i think its just too weak
<zekAtreides> so im going to try pure debian
<CloseYetFar> can you get more ram for it
<zekAtreides> from a net install
<CloseYetFar> yea
<zekAtreides> i might be able too but its just for programming a robot for a college class project
<zekAtreides> basically its usefull because it has a RS232 serial port
<CloseYetFar> ohh
<UKGent> To solve my problems with disappearing panels, I started up a Terminal and typed in xfce4-panel. The panels then duly appeared but if you close the terminal window they disappear again. I have sorted our the panel problem now but I am curious. When you type that in, does it activate a procedure that just keeps running or what?
<CloseYetFar> in that case install debian with no gui
<zekAtreides> i might actually do that
<CloseYetFar> then do apt-get install fluxbox
<zekAtreides> im not sure yet
<zekAtreides> because i am not a pro with cmd line
<CloseYetFar> fluxbox is faster then xfce4
<zekAtreides> but yeah
<zekAtreides> ill try fluxbox
<CloseYetFar> but fluxbox is a very minimal gui
<CloseYetFar> check google images to see what it looks like
<zekAtreides> ok
<zekAtreides> is it the dsl gui?
<CloseYetFar> i think dsl uses fluxbox but theres is set up differently
<zekAtreides> ok
<zekAtreides> have u ever heard of lxde?
<CloseYetFar> nope lol
<zekAtreides> hm its an option for my debian install
<CloseYetFar> thats cool, but fluxbox will still be faster
<zekAtreides> yeah
<zekAtreides> ill have to install that after
<zekAtreides> the graphical user install interface is flying though
<zekAtreides> me gusta
<zekAtreides> why thats installing i did have another question
<zekAtreides> wait
<zekAtreides> sorry
<zekAtreides> i have to get off so i can do the net install
<zekAtreides> lol
<CloseYetFar> ok lol
<zekAtreides> yea
<zekAtreides> thanks for all ur help
<CloseYetFar> no problem
<afallenhope> what's the beta's chan?
<afallenhope> anyone?
<UKGent> lol
<zekAtreides> CloseYetFar: i installed a cmd line
<zekAtreides> but im having trouble installing anything
<CloseYetFar> do you want to install fluxbox?
<zekAtreides> yeah
<CloseYetFar> do "apt-get install fluxbox fluxconf"
<zekAtreides> it said E: Couldnt find package fluxbox
<zekAtreides> i opened up my sources.list
<zekAtreides> and i have lenny/updates
<CloseYetFar> do "apt-get update"
<CloseYetFar> then try again
<zekAtreides> ok
<zekAtreides> ill need to get offline
<zekAtreides> ill be back i a few minutes
<CloseYetFar> yea the laptop needs to be online
<zek> its almost like im not getting online
<zek> im at a university
<zek> when i ping google it pings through a purdue server or something
<forces> do u use a proxy?
<zek> i dont know
<zek> i didnt think so
<zek> but i cant run apt-get update
<forces> maybe you need to configure a proxy
<zek> how would i find out how to do that
<forces> ask in your university
<forces> my university use a proxy
<zek> though when i plug the same connection into my vista machine it works
<zek> is there a way of seeing the settings vista is using
<zek> (and it works just fine on my dual boot ubuntu / vista)
<zek> forces: does it have anything to do with connection-specific DNS Suffix?
<zek> forces: in my connection settings in firefox i have no proxy selected
<zek> does that mean i dont have a proxy?
<forces> does not have configure a proxy
<forces> can you surf in internet?
<zek> on my pc
<zek> not the laptop im installing debian to
<zek> i can ping google.com
<zek> but it goes through purdue server i think
<zekAtreides> forces: it changed my nick,  i dont think i have my apt sources correct
<forces> so.. edit and correct
<owen1> what jvm should i use? when start eclipse I get a warning about GCJ (on ubuntu).
<Dante123> hi all, having a devil of a time getting ubuntu to give me all of the resolutions that this sony vaio fx120 laptop (pIII) is capable of doing.  Any suggestions?
<Cerrdor> anyone know a remote admin tool for ubuntu
<Cerrdor> to admin and view files
<ubuntu384> Good evening. Can anyone tell me how to get Xubuntu 8.4/8.10 to mount Fat32 IDE partitions? Using it in Live CD mode, it only recognizes USB drives, not IDE
<ubuntu384> anyone awake?
<ubuntu384> Oh well... some other time then
<BigMoopies> How do I view the network in xubuntu ?
<BigMoopies> smb:// , etc
<lg11> Where is the pictures folder located?
<lg11> My screen saver never starts under xubuntu evern though i told it to
<SML1226> If you use a VM what client do you use?
<BigMoopies> it appears that Thunar doesn't come with a network browser by default ?
<SML1226> no thunar doesn't and most i tried didn't only konqueror did
<BigMoopies> So I need to install a special non-XFCE program to view my home network ?
<BigMoopies> gesh
<BigMoopies> what does GNOME use ?
<BigMoopies> I still have ubuntu desktop installed
<SML1226> I'm not sure about that and gnome uses nautilus
<BigMoopies> nautulius or something ?
<SML1226> yep exactly
<BigMoopies> yeah, that works
<BigMoopies> crazy
<SML1226> kde uses konqueror or dolphin and I personally like dolphin better but konq has web browser and network management built in
<BigMoopies> I can't stand KDE
<BigMoopies> or full blow
<SML1226> do you or anybody you know use a VM in linux?
<BigMoopies> blown
<BigMoopies> Virtualbox
<SML1226> i don't like how kde runs but kde4 is beautiful
<SML1226> i like how gnome and xfce work much better
<BigMoopies> GNOME didn't run all that much better, specially for running FireFox
<BigMoopies> It seems that FireFox can browse the network
<SML1226> thanks for the vm info. I used MS's virtual thing inside windows but that only supports windows so no linux in that :(
<BigMoopies> if I don't wanna use nautilius
<SML1226> I never really used gnome for extended periods of time just as rescue. I used xfce all the time though
<BigMoopies> yes, I'm thinking about removing the ubuntu desktop
<BigMoopies> brb
<SML1226> well konq won't work in gnome. I guess you could enable kde services in xfce and install konq then
<lg11> how can I add a program to run on start up?
<SML1226> anybody try windows 7 in a vm? I don't really wanna install a beta from MS
<lg11> it works just not very well
<lg11> it only runs well in ms vm
<SML1226> dang. I can't do that the way I want then. I guess I can run an XP/Xubu dual-boot with 7 in a vm on XP
<lg11> You can try it will boot
<lg11> it just wont be happy
<SML1226> anybody use a pc to run osx86? In a VM or for real?
<SML1226> I can't afford a mac so I wanna do this a little. I guess I might have to try it. I don't wanna buy the laptop and have it not work though.
<lg11> I havent done it but there are instrcutions available
<lg11> hackintosh
<SML1226> yeah I am looking at a guys compaq and it isn't listed in any compatability list but there isn't much in the lists
<SML1226> this is true OSX 10.5 but it is on a pc. Apple gave out the files to do it themselves.
<lg11> shouldnt be much on this list
<lg11> Mac only write driver for hardware they plan to use
<lg11> Dont suppose you know how to make xubuntu login to my wifi automagically upon boot
<SML1226> yeah but there are actually a lot of things on there. There are only a couple of compaqs there
<SML1226> and about the wifi mine does connect automatically and i didn't do anything
<lg11> mine asks for a keyring pw first
<SML1226> well my ps3 does
<SML1226> when i typed in the password the 1st time it asked to remember and i said yes and it worked
<SML1226> then again i usually had ethernet in and wifi on but wireless was blinking so i think it was wifi
<Mood> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SML1226> mood: why'd you bring up video cards? You need help on it or you trying to help somebody else?
<Mood> SML1226: video card reference was for me. apologies for appearing to be part of the thread
<lg11> video cards a problem in linux? ! I have never heard of such a thing!
<lg11> [/sarcasm]
<SML1226> mood: ok just wondering. thanks for the reply
<SML1226> lg11: you figure out anything with wifi? is it only on logon or constant? my ps3 started asking me constantly and never stopped. it said couldnt connect but when I opened firefox it worked fine
<lg11> I installed wicd
<lg11> worked fine after that
<zekAtreides> CloseYetFar: i got it working thanks
<CloseYetFar> ohh yea
<CloseYetFar> cool
<owen1> I got an annoying popup whenever i login that tells me "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..." when i view details (~/.xsession-errors) i see stuff like this: "/usr/bin/xmodmap:  unable to open file '/usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap' for reading"
<owen1> and this: "** (xfce-mcs-manager:5974): WARNING **: display_plugin: Unable to configure display resolution"
<BigMoopies> Is it possible to install something like microsoft silverlight ?
<BigMoopies> never mind , I found "moon light".
<BigMoopies> yet still doesn't work, oh well
<forces> :P
<rocko> is this true
<rocko> <rocko> do you have to accept and keep cookies for the settings to stay there DIzzIEe ?
<rocko> <DIzzIEe> no
<rocko> <rocko> why is it
<rocko> <rocko> that when I go back to Global storage settings
<rocko> <sether> wtf... "+l 420" ?
<rocko> * sether removes user limit
<rocko> <rocko> it has the "allow third-party flash content..." is checked again
<rocko> <DIzzIEe> because youre a tard whos fucking something up
<rocko> <rocko> no
<rocko> <DIzzIEe> flash player doesnt remember fucking settings through motherfucking web cookies
<rocko> <DIzzIEe> wtf?
<rocko> <rocko> I did not fuck any thing up
<rocko> <rocko> why does it for get it
<rocko> <rocko> when I go back to the page ?
<rocko> <DIzzIEe> it doesnt
<rocko> <rocko> why is it still checked
<rocko> <DIzzIEe> or youve been haxed
<rocko> <DIzzIEe> serves you right for having flash playerinstalled
<rocko> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<zoredache> pastebin that next time instead of spamming the channel...
<rocko> okay
<zoredache> as for asking about Flash, why don't you ask Adobe... I have no idea
<zoredache> btw, did you have a real question/problem?  It might be better to start with your actual problem instead of posting half a conversation about a settings manager (whatever that is)
<rocko> nevermind zoredache
<rocko> I found out what it was
<zoredache_> k
<rocko> it was because I did not have the settings .sol file protected with the betterprivacy addon
<rocko> so it  did not save the information to that file
<zoredache_> I see
<rocko> now it does
<rocko> since I have selected it to be protected
<rocko> I do not trust adobe so I will still used that addon just in case I some how still get flash cookies
<zoredache> why use flash at all?
<rocko> why do you use?
<rocko> I know you can watch them with out flash
<rocko> when you download them
<rocko> but I do not trust download helper
<rocko> and they are getting more tricker and tricker with downloading them by hand
<zoredache> I don't use flash except on a few sites like youtube, amazon, and pandora
<rocko> I see
<rocko> do you use download helper /
<zoredache> for what?
<rocko> to download flash videos
<rocko> from sites
<zoredache> most of what I want is from youtube, and miro or youtube-dl does just fine
<rocko> I do not like miro
<zoredache> either that or I simply look at the youtube api directly
<rocko> it takes up way to many resources
<zoredache> you don't have to use it as the player...
<rocko> how do you do that?
<rocko> I use more than just youtube though
<CloseYetFar> why are you guys worried about flash player so much
<zoredache> I am not worried about it at all...  I think rocko is being paranoid for some odd reason
<rocko> um flash player can track you
<TheSheep> CloseYetFar: it has notorious problems that we can't fix
<zoredache> ffs, everything on the web trakcs you
<rocko> also its cookies are not delete by  web browsers
<zoredache> if you don't want to be tracked turn of the computer
<CloseYetFar> you no what can track you a million times better then flash player, google!!
<rocko> Unfortunately, few consumers are aware of where Flash cookies are stored or how to control their use. Normal web cookies can be managed via the preferences dialog of most web browsers, but no similar utility is included for these Flash cookies. It is possible for Flash cookies to remain on user's computer indefinitely, as there is no mechanism to set an expiration date on Flash cookies.
<rocko> http://epic.org/privacy/cookies/flash.html
<TheSheep> rocko: can we help you with any problems with xubuntu?
<CloseYetFar> there are risks in installing anything from binary
<CloseYetFar> rocko if you that worries i would recommend switching to openBSD, its much safer then ubuntu
<CloseYetFar> opps ^ if that worries you
<TheSheep> CloseYetFar: safer in what way?
<rocko> how is openbsd safer?
<rocko> just because it says so
<rocko> does not mean it is
<rocko> just about every software says stuff like that
<CloseYetFar> well its designed from the ground up to be the most secure out of the box OS
<rocko> for example
<rocko> firefox
<rocko> yes I know about openbsd
<TheSheep> !enter | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rocko> why
<CloseYetFar> now openBSD is no where near as user friendly or easy to use, bu thats the trade off
<rocko> does it matter
<zoredache> rocko: not becuase 'they' say so, but because lots of indepentant people have reviewed it and said so
<rocko> I see
<rocko> I know that about openbsd
<rocko> well the  first statement before zoredache
<CloseYetFar> or gentoo and build your system from the ground up
<CloseYetFar> that takes a while
<rocko> I do not like gentoo that much
<rocko> I recommend using openbsd if you use a laptop
<rocko> and want to try one of the bsds out
<CloseYetFar> start with freebsd, its the easyest
<rocko> most development of openbsd is done on laptops so that is probably way
<rocko> um
<TheSheep> guys, this is a support channel, really
<rocko> freebsd did not work on my laptop
<rocko> the only bsd that worked on my laptop was openbsd
<CloseYetFar> its funny that about half of the questions in here have nothing to do with Xubuntu
<rocko> um you can use flash with xubuntu
<TheSheep> people lurk here to help others out, not to read four screenfuls of ranting in the scrollback
<rocko> so how is that unrelated ?
<n2diy> how do I enable remote viewer?
<zoredache> because you aren't asking about how to use flash on xubuntu... you are talking cookies
<rocko> um
<zoredache> !x11vnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<rocko> it has to do with using flash on xubuntu
<CloseYetFar> remote desktop viewer?
<TheSheep> n2diy: you want to log in from your xubuntu, or into it?
<rocko> how is it different
<TheSheep> rocko: please continue at #xubuntu-offtopic
<rocko> no ones there
<CloseYetFar> lol
<rocko> practically
<TheSheep> rocko: so? you two can still talk there
<rocko> I see
<n2diy> TheSheep: I have this Xubuntu box, and downstairs, I have a Ubuntu box. I can view the Ubuntu box down stairs, but this box refuses to let the box dowsstairs view this one.
<rocko> we all know how to use ignore but I am going to stop my conversation here now
<rocko> okay
<rocko> good day
<CloseYetFar> i use xtightvncviewer
<TheSheep> n2diy: you need to install and start the vnc server, it's not enabled by default
<TheSheep> rocko: see you
<zoredache> n2diy: you would want to install something like x11vnc
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rocko> what you mean by that TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> hmm... we don't have a factoid, because it's installed by default on ubuntu
<CloseYetFar> then tightvncserver on the machine you wish to access remotly
<n2diy> TheSheep: ok, I've done that. On Ubuntu you can go to a menu and enable remote viewer, I can't find that here, can it be done on the CLI?
<TheSheep> n2diy: try enabling it in system->services
<n2diy> ok
<n2diy> TheSheep: no options there for Remote Viewer?
<TheSheep> n2diy: you can install the gui thingy from ubuntu, but I'm not sure how it's called
<n2diy> TheSheep: ok, I've installed a client and server, and hoped that was all I needed, but I guess I need to dig deeper?
<TheSheep> n2diy: not sure, the server should be configured out of the box, you just start it
<CloseYetFar> i would look in /etc/init.d
<CloseYetFar> for the vnc server, then do ps aux to see if its running
<n2diy> TheSheep: yes, I guess I need to run it from the cli? I was hoping it would give me a menu option?
<n2diy> TheSheep: I just ran vncviewer, without any connect info, and now it wants to know what server to connect to. Would that be the remote box, which I can connect to anyway?
<TheSheep> yes
<CloseYetFar> feed it ip:1
<CloseYetFar> ip is the ip of the remote box
<n2diy> TheSheep: , CloseYetFar, ok, but that isn't the problem, this box can view the other box, but this box won't let the other box view it.
<CloseYetFar> does "this box" have a vnc server running?
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: yes
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: yes, I think, it is installed, but I'm not sure it is running?
<CloseYetFar> if you know the name of it run "ps aux" in the term and see if its listed
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: not sure of its name, will ps aux accept wildcards?
<CloseYetFar> well see if you can find it in /etc/init.d then do "/etc/init.d/servicename start"
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: roger that.
<CloseYetFar> /etc/init.d is where all your services are stored
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: I can't get into init.d, the system keeps dumping me to init.ds? I can see init.d listed under /etc, and I can't see any init.ds,I'm guessing I should be sudo for this?
<CloseYetFar> hmm its listed but you cant get in?
<CloseYetFar> what does it say when you do "cd /etc/init.d"
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: this is getting strange, I can't even get into /etc, it is being listed as /etcs after I do the cd /etc command? WTF is going on?
<CloseYetFar> I think thats just the prompt or something
<CloseYetFar> use "pwd" to check your current dir
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: ok, yes, my prompt could be afu. Let me play somemore.
<CloseYetFar> lol
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: ok, no reference to vnc or xvnc in /etc/init.d. I'll have to do some more homework. And the afu command prompt isn't a joke. Back in the DOS days, I used to entertain myself setting up my friends computers so there text was the same color as there backround, adding undesirable text to ther command prompt etc.. So this maybe paybacks?
<CloseYetFar> lol ok good luck
<n2diy> CloseYetFar: thanks, same to you.
<CloseYetFar> np
<User806> hello
<User806> i need a link to the xubuntu desktop guide
<User806> the official link seems to be down
<User806> https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<knome> what is your problem?
<User806> read above
<User806> i can't open the link to the dektop guide
<knome> do you need it for reference, or do you need something specific from the guide?
<User806> i just would like to read it
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<knome> this is the latest xubuntu guide this far.
<User806> oh thank you very much
<knome> we've done a massive effort to better documentation for jaunty
<tavasti> Is there some reference manual for xfce?
<tavasti> I'd like to configure settings for several users with script
<tavasti> for example, adding some launch buttons to panels, etc
<verme> hello
<verme> anybody could test an application in the current version of xubuntu?
<Slonkie> if it wont mess my system up, sure.
<verme> the code and the binary is in aras.sf.net
<verme> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=218248
<verme> it is a media player
<verme> Slonkie could you run it?
<Slonkie> site doesn't load
<verme> hum
<verme> i can send you the files
<Slonkie> aras-1.8 ?
<Slonkie> is that the one?
<Slonkie> verme, is it aras-1.8?
<verme> yes
<verme> ^^
<Slonkie> Doesn't work
<verme> did you run ARAS-Player-1.8/bin/aras.sh?
<Slonkie> nope i followed the install manual.
<Slonkie> src and ran that gcc command
<verme> maybe you need the development libraries in order to build it
<verme> nevertheless, the binaries are included
<verme> you can run the binary directly
<erasmo> sorry
<verme-2> i'm back
<verme-2> Slonkie, have you run it?
<hiena> 400mhz and 256ram will it run or walk?
<LinusTorvalds> no problem
<LinusTorvalds> i'ts like a train with those specs :)
<hiena> lol
<hiena> no really
<hiena> can i watch youtube??
<Ruadh> Is it possible to install a MS Windows programme in xbuntu?
<hiena> i dont think so
<LinusTorvalds> yes, no problem hiena
<hiena> Ruadh
<hiena> yes
<hiena> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ruadh> hiena, thanks
<hiena> Ruadh wich version are you running and i will fidn the the wine you need
<hiena> or just sudo apt-get update
<hiena> sudo apt-get install wine
<hiena> but i thik you will install lil bit old version :(
<Ruadh> hiena, I'm running xubuntu 8.10 and would like to install Photoshop Elements 5.0
<Ruadh> I now have wine installed
<hiena> dunno if it works
<hiena> i know you can install CS
<hiena> but elemets dunno
<hiena> LinusTorvalds tell does xfce its smaller than lxde?
<LinusTorvalds> i think xfce is smaller
<Ruadh> That CS version is pretty old and Adobe expects us to stump up money for it
<hiena> hmm Ruadh
<hiena> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 4264 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<hiena> its not PS but its damn good
<hiena> :)
<hiena> Ruadh http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Ruadh> Thank you hiena
<LinusTorvalds> yes i can recommend gimp also
<LinusTorvalds> but if you want photoshop, appdb.winehq.org says it works
<hiena> BUT......................
<hiena> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<hiena> with this
<hiena> just like screen shots i saw a screen shots from E17 and i said wow installed it rien its not like in the pics :(
<TheSheep> hiena: there are themes...
<hiena> i know
<hiena> but when u installed on my ubuntu was just a desktop with nothing on it
<hiena> no applications no system TERMINAL
<hiena> nothing just blanck desktop
<TheSheep> well, gnome comes preconfigured, e17 you have to configure yourself
<TheSheep> that's why it's not installedb y default
<LinusTorvalds> does upgrading Xubuntu go the same way as upgrading Ubuntu (with the alternate CD)? old laptop has no internet :(
<TheSheep> yes
<LinusTorvalds> ok thanks :)
<rocko> TheSheep is the MAN
<rocko> TheSheep is the xubuntu super dude man :D
<LinusTorvalds> did i miss something?
<TheSheep> yeah, you guys keep missing out because you're not on #xubuntu-offtopic ;)
<rocko> does xubuntu has sucidical aid software?
<hiena> 9.04
<hiena> yes
<hiena> there is a pc cleaner or smt like that
<hiena> it fixes programs dunno
<rocko> I see
<hiena> but wait 24 days more
<hiena> :D
<hiena> now its beta
<TheSheep> emacs has a psychotherapist...
<tavasti> M-x doctor
<rocko> for real?
<tavasti> or from command line 'xemacs -f doctor'
<tavasti> most likely with normal emacs same thing
<TheSheep> it's also in menu, under 'help'
<J_Litewski> wb
<rocko> what is the easiest programming language in the world?
<J_Litewski> depends
<J_Litewski> are you looking for OOP?
<rocko> someone said something about that before
<rocko> is that easy ?
<J_Litewski> well, OOP is a style of coding
<J_Litewski> it's where you call classes and junk
<J_Litewski> personally, i hate it
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: why don't you join us at #xubuntu-offtopic? :)
<slow-motion> hi
<Slonkie> ??hi
<J_Litewski> hislow-motion
<gorgut> is there a single package with all the LAMP server ingredients in it?
<tavasti> gorgut, if you run 'tasksel' there you can select LAMP server
<soulphox> Hello, I'm trying to get my wireless card working in 8.04.
<Slonkie> What's the name of your wireless card, soulphox?
<soulphox> It's a Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller, integrated into a Compaq Presario 2100.
<Slonkie> broadcom is a real bitch
<Slonkie> sorry but i can't help you with that, but stick around, someone might be capable of helping.
<genii> Especially those 43xx series
<Slonkie> ye had the same in my HP laptop. i gave up and threw it out :P
<soulphox> Ouch...
<Slonkie> There might be a better solution by now than when i tried, it's about a year ago :)
<soulphox> I tried the troubleshooting page, I can't even find "System → Preferences → Hardware Information;" my System menu has neither Preferences nor Hardware Info.  Step 1 loses me... :-\
<rocko> they have made free software for broadcom wifi cards now
<rocko> meaning open source
<rocko> free as in FREEDOM
<zoredache> who is 'they'?
<cody-somerville> broadcom did
<soulphox> I found it on Broadcom's page, but they don't seem to support the 4306 I have...
<genii> Theres always ndiswrapper
<soulphox> I tried NDISWrapper, I thought I had it set up correctly but it still didn't work for me.
<Mood> Is it possible that my linux box changes/corrupts mp3 files when I download using Nicotine+?
<moodog> evening :)
<cody-somerville> Mood, doubtful
<Mood> What's bizarre is that I can play mp3 files downloaded from my Mac OS X. But the very same mp3 file downloaded on my Xubuntu 8.10 (w/ mp3 codec) on Audacious cannot be played. I can't even play the mp3 files downloaded from linux on my Mac OS X
<Mood> so something is either screwed with my Nictotine+, or Xubuntu corrupts the mp3 files somehow
<zoredache> So download something using a different tool
<Mood> but i <3 nicotine+ :-(
<zoredache> or download it on your osx, and then transfer it to linux
<zoredache> Mood: to test...
<Mood> zoredache: i tried downloading from osx then playing it on linux: it works. but downloading from linux cannot play in osx
<Mood> it's very strange...
<zoredache> check the md5 sums and see if you have the same file perhaps?
<Mood> what would be the right way of doing so? download file from linux. download file from osx. then run md5 sums on both to see if hash is same?
<zoredache> yes, that would prove that you are getting different files...
<zoredache> or that nicotine on linux is somehow breaking things
<Mood> then how would i see the differences? hex editor? can i use xdiff? or do you know of an mp3 integrity checker?
<zoredache> not sure...
<zoredache> I guess you could try running a diff or something between the two
<J_Litewski> how can i check to see if apport is running?
<Slonkie> Anyone's got a problem with wine not shutting apps down when you close them?
<Slonkie> and maybe a solution?
 * TheSheep kills the freaks
<TheSheep> those are windows apps, you can't expect them to behave
<J_Litewski> not sure Slonkie, see if someone in #wine knows about it
<Slonkie> Well there are no good dictionaries for linux TheSheep  :(
<Slonkie> Thanks, J_Litewski
<J_Litewski> that is true
<J_Litewski> i dont use a dictonary, just aspell
<TheSheep> Slonkie: I'm pretty happy with dict and wordnet
<Slonkie> well they aren't the kind of dictionaries im using :)
<J_Litewski> i was so happy yesterday, i reduced bloat by about %15
<J_Litewski> then i upgrade and get it all back... :(\
<Mood> hmm... md5sums differ on osx mp3 and linux mp3... maybe the mp3 files from linux/nicotine+ are getting corrupt due to NFS
<Dante123> hi all, I have ubuntu installed on a sony vaio laptop fx120.  When I go to shut it down, the orange bar goes down until it is gone but the pc never completely turns off.  I have acpi=off in boot parameters (cause that was the only way I could get the livecd to load up).  Any suggestions?
<TheSheep> Dante123: find another way to make it load up
<TheSheep> Dante123: acpi=off means no power management, so it can't shotdown on itself
<TheSheep> Dante123: I'd check the forums/google for other options
<Mood> zoredache: bingo. mp3 file corruption on xubuntu+nicotine due to NFS... i guess the binary bits are different w/ and w/o NFS... md5sum helped. thanks zoredache
<J_Litewski> Mood, file a bug report about that, i think that needs to be fixed
<Mood> J_Litewski: yeah and it's nowhere to be found on google searches
<J_Litewski> this is weird, i'm getting a lot of HDD chatter
<Dante123> TheSheep i read a suggestion to put "apm=off no-hlt" so I am trying that
<J_Litewski> i just uninstalled gPHPedit and the HDD light was on for about 10 minutes
<J_Litewski> and xubuntu was laggy as hell
<J_Litewski> it's running finw now
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: next time check with top
<J_Litewski> top?
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, what's top?
<TheSheep> a command
<TheSheep> or use the system->system monitor
<J_Litewski> oh
<J_Litewski> :P
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, can you control ACPI devices?
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: me? no
<J_Litewski> i mean, is it possible?
<TheSheep> it happens, no? but don't ask me how
<TheSheep> probably with hal
<UKGent> I feel SO coooool  (even though I am not really just a newbie) because I have found out how to run emacs in the terminal window lol
<TheSheep> by typing 'emacs'?
<verme> hi
<UKGent> no - by typing emacs -nw  even more exciting !
<SiDi> Hello
<UKGent> on xubuntu of course - so as not to be 'off topic'  ...
<UKGent> Hi
 * SiDi read the word "emacs" and is now scared.
<UKGent> lol - the power of that word - don't worry - I am a rank beginner who is just taking 'baby steps' towards the Terminal , emacs, making sure my Xfce Panels do not disappear etc
<UKGent> I always seem to have this effect on people...
<UKGent> when on xubuntu
<SiDi> emacs scares me :p
<SiDi> i cant manage to use it
<UKGent> SiDi I want to use it BECAUSE it scares me!  So I am working my way through a Beginners Tutorial. Did not like the built in one but found a free one on the IBM Site which is really good. Just started it.
<UKGent> Although I had to register with IBM to download it but what the hell
<UKGent> j/ #emacs
<UKGent> lol
<SiDi> hehe
<SiDi> you still cant join channels ? :D
<UKGent> and yet I want to use emacs ... I know. I don't know if there is even a channel called that anyway lol
<UKGent> Oh there is !
<UKGent> when you get the j and the / the right way round - I think I am dyslexic or something
<SiDi> maybe...
<SiDi> i use to join 12 channels at a time so i'm kinda used to it :P
<UKGent> SiDi I think I might have some sort of cognitive defect because I can be quite intelligent but then I make really stupid mistakes and I cannot do even very simple anagrams !
<SiDi> Well, that's the case for everyone
<SiDi> i sometimes feel so stupid when i cant do something that is quite basic. We humans have a lot of cpu failures :P
<UKGent> I think it is - we have a lot of subtle variations in our capabilities - at the 'thread or processes' level - Psychologists should give more attention to this, instead of trying to always measure general abilities IMHO  (yep , way off topic)
<UKGent> bfn
<SiDi> bfn ?
<SiDi> See you
<slow-motion> n8
<UKGent> Hi - anyone know the Key Combination for opening a Terminal Window?
<UKGent> trying to limit using the mouse
<TheSheep> UKGent: you can set your own in system->keyboard settings
<UKGent> TheSheep right - I am doing well with learning how to write files from buffers in emacs - enjoying it.
 * TheSheep likes alt+f1 for terminal
<TheSheep> the default 'show help' is not so useful, especially when it's in the menu too
<UKGent> point taken - just done that !
<TheSheep> the command is xfce4-terminal
<johnnymozetti200> hello
<UKGent> Ah - like for Panels...   nice - and then Control-Shift Q to Quite the Terminal Window
 * TheSheep just presses ctrl+d at the prompt
<TheSheep> it's the "end of file" character, closes most command-line applications
<UKGent> I can now boot emacs in double quick time - Oh OK   - such a feeling of Power lol
<meowImAKitty> Networking problem! I have Xubuntu on my laptop and XpHome on my desktop, they were all working fine, sharing files and such, now all of a sudden I can't connect to the laptop anymore. :S
<UKGent> TheSheep ty - I will leave you free to help meowImKitty for a bit !
<TheSheep> meowImAKitty: check if samba server is enabled in system->services
<UKGent> TheSheep I wonder if meow is checking ?
<TheSheep> or connectivity problems
<TheSheep> can't help it
<UKGent> Probably - in view of what he said the problem was
<UKGent> brb Thanks TheSheep
<J_Litewski> does xfce have a damage battery notification?
<TheSheep> damage battery?
<TheSheep> you mean, something like an explosion countdown for dell's laptops? %)
<rocko> hahahahhaha
<J_Litewski> a damaged battery is a battery that doesn't take a full charge
<J_Litewski> and i'm on a Dell >:(
<rocko> DUDE  you're gettin
<rocko> ah DELL
<rocko> DUDE  you're gettin' ah DELL
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: all batteries detoriate over time
<TheSheep> rocko: calm down
<J_Litewski> well, my battery can take only a 35% charge
<rocko> remember those stupid advertisements "DUDE  you're gettin' ah DELL" with that one kid that looked like he was smoking weed or something
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: letting it go to 0% and the charging full might help a little
<J_Litewski> it's already donr that numberous times
<J_Litewski> the battery has been half-lifed
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: how long does it last?
<J_Litewski> about 30 minutes
<TheSheep> sounds damaged
<J_Litewski> yea
<Dante123> hi all, sony vaio fx120 will not turn off when shutting down.  Any ideas?  BTW, acpi=off in boot parameters.  Anything else I should be trying?
<TheSheep> but the battery doesn't really have any sensors that would let linux detect it
<Dante123> also, this is 8.04
<TheSheep> Dante123: acpi=off is the reason
<TheSheep> Dante123: didn't I tell you that before?
<J_Litewski> checking the current mA against the stored mA and to see if it's below 80% would work
<Dante123> TheSheep, okay will take that out, but what should I do for bios (turn of acpi)?
<Dante123> or have it turned on???
<Dante123> Also, I was never able to get livecd to boot until I put acpi=off in there....so that is why I kept it in boot sequence.  Maybe I do not need it now???
<J_Litewski> Dante123, try taking it out
<Dante123> Okay, I will take it out.  Report back in 3 minutes.
<J_Litewski> if it doesn't boot, just use the liveCD to boot it back up
<TheSheep> you can try. if you press esc at the boot screen, a menu with different kernels will pop up. if you press 'e' on any of them, you will be able to edit the boot line. then press 'b' to boot
<J_Litewski> that too
<TheSheep> you can try different parameters, one that made some of computers work is pci=conf1 for example
<TheSheep> this way you don't have to edit the menu.lst file
<Dante123>  TheSheep, yeah I have done that before.  I tried the "apm=off no-hlt" but once into xsession the system froze
<J_Litewski> how does the dell firmware tools work?
<Dante123>  TheSheep and J_Litewski system will not start with "acpi=off" missing from boot parameters.
<Dante123> Further suggestions?
<J_Litewski> is it on in the BIOS?
<Dante123> J_Litewskin off in the bios now, shall I enable it?
<Dante123> I think it is off, let me check
<J_Litewski> enable it
<J_Litewski> then try booting with acpi=on
<Dante123> In the bios, there are settings about the cpu (max performance, recommended, disable) no specific enable/disable apic
<Dante123> I put it to the recommended setting.
<J_Litewski> restore everything to defult
<J_Litewski> yea
<Dante123> will retry with apic=on
<J_Litewski> kk
<Dante123> okay, rebooted and with cpu in the recommended (under Power) setting and with it disabled- the system boots into a weird screen- bars of colour or black with some colour here and there....
<J_Litewski> does it completely boot?
<Dante123> now I am trying with apic=on  (about boot up previously without the acpi=off- I dont know if it fully booted- says starting up....then eventually goes to weird bars and black screen)
<J_Litewski> hmmm
<Dante123> ONLY way I get a normal boot up is acpi=off
<Dante123> With power on cpu set to disabled or recommended.  but TheSheep says acpi=off is why the system wont turn off.  Looks like between a rock and a hard place.
<J_Litewski> Dante123, i don't think xubuntu likes your computer
<Dante123> J_Litewski, this has to be solveable.
<J_Litewski> i would say hard-shutoff, but that tends to degrade the *buntu systems
<J_Litewski> i would sugest trying a Damn Small Linux LiveCD
<J_Litewski> or a pre-8.04 xubuntu liveCD
<Dante123> I tried "sudo shutdown -h now" from terminal with same results....lcd on with ubuntu and black bar
<Dante123> J_Litewski, gimme a break.  I am not giving up yet or switching to some other linux distro.
<J_Litewski> did pressing the power button at that screen turn it off?
<Dante123> Yeah, I can turn it off with power button.  So if that is what I have to do so be it....but I would prefer that it turn itself off.
<Dante123> And dammit, this should be solveable.
<Dante123> Will keep googling
<J_Litewski> it might be
<J_Litewski> like i said, try a pre-8.04 xubuntu
<J_Litewski> that may be nicer to your system
<J_Litewski> Dante123, I had to do 7.04 install to get 7.10 to work
<J_Litewski> it's sometimes that easy
 * J_Litewski sighs
<J_Litewski> i need to add yet another repository to my list...
<J_Litewski> Damn Dell
<J_Litewski> is it possible to manually add a repository?
<J_Litewski> since Dell is lame and doesn't recognize my system
<zoredache> repositories are configured by updating /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheSheep> or through system->software sources
<Shooree> any thoughts on what could be the solution to window borders not showing up after updating and a system restart? using compiz and emerald, didnt touch them, just updated and now cant see any window title bars. which means I cant close/move windows
<J_Litewski> Shooree, sounds like the window decorations didn't load
<TheSheep> Shooree: try starting compiz somehow
<TheSheep> Shooree: if you can get to a terminal, type 'compiz' in it
<Shooree> I can start it
<Shooree> it just doesnt show borders
<Shooree> or any items in the task list
<J_Litewski> is compiz your window manager?
<Shooree> and hi TheSheep, my saviour :)
<Shooree> compiz and emerald
<Shooree> emerald for decorations
<J_Litewski> is emerald started?
<Shooree> yea
<TheSheep> then start also emerald
<J_Litewski> do you still have the xfce window manager?
<TheSheep> you can also try asking on teh compiz channel
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Shooree> mm
<TheSheep> they are more experienced
<Shooree> hm
<Shooree> window focus also not working
<Shooree> seems like everything just fell apart
<Shooree> should I try reinstalling emerald
<Shooree> #compiz-fusion
<Shooree> oh
<Shooree> sry
<Shooree> right. Xfmw4 gives me everything back, if I select it as the window manager
<Shooree> why would a thing like this happen, though
<sonink> Has anyone ever had problems where the X server doesn't allow full resolution and color depth if a system is unable to pull an IP address?
<kaveh> hey
<kaveh> whos here?
<J_Litewski> Shoore, sounds like Compiz failed
<J_Litewski> or Emerils
<J_Litewski> *Emerild
<kaveh> this question is about vent but not one of those "getting it to work ones", im using alsa atm and nobody seems to have posted about sound quality. using gsm codecs that have never given issue on windows (im a new linux user) i get amplified over-tones which are very annoying
<kaveh> has anyone else had this issue?
<Shooree> J_Litewski, yea... <script src='http://pastie.org/432053.js'></script> if this helps
<nikolam> kaveh, what application you use? you are just recording sound or use some kind of voip software?
<Shooree> damn. Im not pasting this as I should, am I?
#xubuntu 2009-03-31
<sonink> Has anyone ever had problems where the X server doesn't allow full resolution and color depth if a system is unable to pull an IP address?  Or does this sound like a misdiagnosis?  I think it may be due to the connection to the monitor.  Is there a way to check X error logs to find the cause?
<zoredache> sonink: I think that would be very unusual.
<kaveh> im using ventrilo, it is voip software
<kaveh> although i havent gotten my microphone working yet
<kaveh> logitech usb
<kaveh> from guitarhero 4
<BigMoopies> is it possible to change the little box that Thunar pops up in ?
<BigMoopies> It's too small, and I always have to resize it.  It's annoying.
<kaveh> anyone able to help me with this - im using alsa + ventrilo. havent got my mic working yet but thats not to worry - i can sit in channels and hear people but there are overtones that  didnt occur in windows and i havent found any comment of someting like this on the intarwebz
<kaveh> anyone able to help?
<zoredache> kaveh: it really isn't a xubuntu issue that is specific to xubuntu, you probably should consider asking in #ubuntu/#kubuntu if you haven't already.  There tends to be more people there, which means you might get help
<J_Litewski> i can't get Dell's GPG key
<zoredache> J_Litewski: does Dell even have a gpg key?
<J_Litewski> yea
<zoredache> how do you know?
<J_Litewski> linux.dell.com
<J_Litewski> for firmware updates
<kaveh> thankyou zoredache
<zoredache> J_Litewski: do you have a link to the repository?
<J_Litewski> i got this:http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<J_Litewski> that tells me how to do this
<J_Litewski> whats 8.04 codename?
<zoredache> hardy
<zoredache> this looks like the gpg key... http://linux.dell.com/repo/GPG-KEY-dell
<J_Litewski> i've been trying to download it, it says i don't have permissions
<zoredache> how are you trying to download it?
<J_Litewski> so, i'm going to import Hardy's universe list and try again
<J_Litewski> sudo wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<J_Litewski> damnit, that didnt work
<J_Litewski> this is the messages i'm getting from the terminal:
<zoredache> the problem there is that the 'sudo' doesn't also persist through the pipe
<zoredache> so your wget gets to run as root, but the bash command is only running as yourself
<zoredache> Dell is probably assuming that you are using a root shell like you would get if you run the command (sudo -i)
<J_Litewski> so i need to run bash as sudo too?
<J_Litewski> sudo wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | sudo bash
<zoredache> do an sudo -i all by itself and you'll get a real root shell
<zoredache> then just use the line they gave you
<J_Litewski> i don't feel safe running solely as root
<J_Litewski> can i reverse sudo -i?
<zoredache> when you are done, close the window or type exit
<zoredache> it would only exist for that shell/terminal/session
<J_Litewski> sudo wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | sudo bash works too
<zoredache> I can imagine unusual cases where the pipe might not work...  But if it works for you, then that is fine
<J_Litewski> i don't like the full root idea
<J_Litewski> that scares me
<zoredache> I don't see how it makes a big difference
<zoredache> you are running the script as root either way
<J_Litewski> but i don't run everything as root
<zoredache> I am not asking you to run everything as root...
<J_Litewski> if i did sudo -i and forgot about it, i would sudo everything i did
<zoredache> no you wouldn't
<J_Litewski> since i usually keep my terminal open
<zoredache> plus it is pretty clear, if you just look at the prompt
<zoredache> a root prompt will have roots username, and your prompt will have yours
<J_Litewski> ah
<zoredache> and how hard is it to type 'exit' when you are done?  *shrugs* I don't care though... I am off to get dinner
<zoredache> the biggest thing that may break is that when you do 'sudo' things will inherit your enviroment'  when you are in a root shell like you would get with 'sudo -i' the PATH will be a little different, and won't have anything from your personal enviroment
<J_Litewski> still, i tend to break things
<n0ah> hey, I installed xubuntu-desktop and I'm wondering how to set up dual display as I have it in gnome
<zoredache> if something evil happened in your profile, and Dell was sloppy, then you might be letting that evil thing in your profile elevate its privileges
 * J_Litewski sighs
<J_Litewski> i need to install more junk to get the bootstrap_firmware installed...
<J_Litewski> after i spent most of yesterday trimming the bloat i had
<J_Litewski> whats kswap0?
 * diabu hi
<J_Litewski> that was wierd...
<J_Litewski> i didn't have a Applications button for a minute there
<CloseYetFar> yea dont kill Kswap0 lol
<CloseYetFar> it stands for Kernal Hard Disk Swap running on processor 0
<CloseYetFar> all the processes with k in front of them and low PID are kernel processes
<ryanbeer> I have a situation on my hands.  I installed Xubuntu about 3 weeks ago.  I installed Gnome and it is running Compiz.  I started kde from terminal, restarted and now when the login screen comes up my keyboard, mouse, and all usb devices lock up.
<ryanbeer> I meant to say I was running Gnome and it was running Compiz
<J_Litewski> grrr... i can't seem to update my firmware
<zoredache> why do you think you need to?
<J_Litewski> because i like to update stuff like that
<J_Litewski> i'm thinking about booting up wine and using the windows installer
<zoredache> good luck with that...  That is the type of thing, that if it does fail, is going to fail badly
<J_Litewski> i know
<J_Litewski> i did it on an old Toshiba befpre
<zoredache> why are you trying to fix something that isn't broke?
<J_Litewski> i'm one of those people that like to make sure that my computer is up to date
<J_Litewski> including firmware
<kb3ui> What would be the best way to report a broken link on the Xubunutu website?
<kb3ui> IRSeekBot:  How does one wake the humans here?
<cody-somerville> kb3ui, File a bug report against the xubuntu-website project
<kb3ui> Thanks - got your message cody-somerville
<kb3ui> Would that be on the Launchpad site for Ubuntu?
<cody-somerville> it would be :)
<kb3ui> Ok.  I've already sent an e-mail to the Ubuntu webmaster, but I realize that's probably someone else.
<owen1> i get "550 failed to open file" when trying to get a file from an ubuntu with vsftpd. any clues?
<cody-somerville> What do you mean?
<owen1> cody-somerville: i try to get a file from my server using vsftpd.
<owen1> cody-somerville: and probably have permission issues. not sure.
<tavasti> Is it possible to config Xorg in laptop so that external display can be used to extend display area when connected?
<tavasti> with xrandr I can turn on second display, but is cannot be placed on right-of, left-of, top, bottom
<tavasti> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1600 (desired size 2832x1050)
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<tavasti> TheSheep, I know how to do it when both displays are connected on boot time
<TheSheep> xrandr can only use the memory of your video card
<TheSheep> so it has imits on how large the virtual display can be
<TheSheep> imits
<TheSheep> limits
<tavasti> Ah, so memory is the limit, not config
<tavasti> VideoRAM: 262144 kByte,  Max desktop size set to 2560x1600
<tavasti> from Xorg.log
<TheSheep> xinerama uses different technique, so it's not limited like that
<tavasti> that value is bigger than given by Xrandr
<tavasti> would running in 16bpp help?
<TheSheep> no idea
<tavasti> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tavasti> tried, adding Xinerama "1" to server flags makes xorg not to work at all
<tavasti> and DefaultDepth    16 doesn't change anything
<tavasti> playing with aticonfig helps
<UKGent> TheSheep I don't think that you are ever off-line !
<TheSheep> why would I?
<UKGent> lol er... sleep perhaps or the odd meeting , meals lol  mind you - I am getting as bad
<UKGent> I am having a great 'trolling' campaign - aimed at clearing out as much of my 'friends' list on Facebook as I can manage.... another one gone this morning. I want to build up a worthwhile network of people to converse with - fed up with Facebook lol
<UKGent> just keep that for family bulletins
<UKGent> I like the video search on Totem - especially utube ... and is it my imagination but Totem seems to render ubube Vids really clearly ?
<UKGent> sorry 'utube'
<UKGent> Freudian slip lol
<UKGent> When a document is reloaded in the default pdf viewer - it remembers your page and resumes where you left off - Hurray !
<TheSheep> yeah, it also remembers the window size and position
<Slonkie> Anyone know how to load a dictionary into openoffice? It's .otx file, i looked at their site but i were unable to find anything.
<UKGent> TheSheep which is more than some proprietary systems do - it is things like that , which impress me...
<TheSheep> good first impression consists of around 700 irrelevant details...
<Slonkie> Anyone know how to make thunderbird minimize to "tray" (not sure this is the right name in xubuntu :P)
<UKGent> Don't think it can without some sort of extension
<Slonkie> well it's getting annoying that i have to use alltray everytime i want to minimize it.
<UKGent> Slonkie - I was just about to suggest using Alltray
<UKGent> I am pretty sure that Thunderbird has no native ability to minimise to the Tray
<Slonkie> all right.
<Slonkie> guess it can't keep up with outlook 07 then ;P
<UKGent> There are extensions for Windows but I don't know of one for Linux - I will let you know if I find one !
<Slonkie> Thanks UKGent saw those for windows too, stupid they diden't make one for linux too! :(
<UKGent> Someone should make a suggestion maybe ;(
<UKGent> Slonkie - have you tried file>Wizards>New Dictionaries   ?   You might have trouble with this if you are using Compiz  visual effects - if this is the case, just disable the effects whilst you use the Wizard
<UKGent> sorry - it's 'Install New Dictionaries' ...
<LinusTorvalds> it it normal that the configuration of language-pack-en-base takes over two hours during the installation?
<LinusTorvalds> 64MB ram, 450MHz processor
<charlie-tca> That would depend on the system.
<charlie-tca> I am surprised that any desktop would install in 64MB ram
<charlie-tca> and, yes, with that processor and ram
<LinusTorvalds> ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> I would suggest using a different name. With that name, you would be expected to be able to explain why that is so.
<LinusTorvalds> haha, okay
<UKGent> Perhaps it would have been better to install using the FSF membership card ...
<UKGent> jk
<UKGent> I was going to use Richard Stallman but was persuaded not to
<charlie-tca> Yes, normally it is better not to use a living persons name
<UKGent> charlie - I would never do any such thing really !  It would be nothing short of blasphemy !
<moodog> evening :)
<UKGent> moodog evening - although I will have to take a short break soon in order to cook a meal for myself and my sweet little grey haired Irish Mother (if you think I am kidding about this, you would be wrong) !
<Slonkie> there is no "New Dictionaries" in wizards, UKGent. :(
<UKGent> Slonkie - just something I read - I have not got Open Office on my system at present but I keep meaning to download it - when I do, I will take a look
<Slonkie> Okay :P
 * diabu is away: I'm busy
 * diabu is back (gone 00:00:06)
 * diabu is away: guitar
<UKGent> I am glad it does not come ready packaged on xubuntu because it takes an eternity to install as part of a new installation
<TheSheep> durt: please disable that
<TheSheep> durt: sorry
<TheSheep> diabu: please disable that
<diabu> sorry <-
<diabu> done
<TheSheep> thanks :)
<UKGent> I agree with leaving it to be installed later, rather than bundling it
<UKGent> brb
<Slonkie> Anyone in here using pyNeighborhood? :)
<cody-somerville> Not I
<cody-somerville> Although I packaged it
<Slonkie> You know how to mount a network drive in it then? :D
<Slonkie> or.. it's a windows network share folder
<cody-somerville> I didn't have too much luck with it personally
<Slonkie> no me neither
<CppIsWeird> is there any linux equivalent to this program MemPad, http://home.mnet-online.de/horst.muc/wmem.htm the main feature I am referring to is the ability to create multiple sections in a text document in a tree like structure.
<J_Litewski> what is unix2dos?
<cody-somerville> unix and dos have different file line endings
<cody-somerville> unix2dos is a tool to convert a text file from unix file line endings to dos ones
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> is it in the repo?
<Slonkie> sudo apt-cache search unix2dos ? :P
<J_Litewski> i need it to flash my lappy's firmware
<cody-somerville> The package is called tofrodos
<Slonkie> i see tofrodos when searching
<J_Litewski> sweet, ty
<J_Litewski> since dell is too lazy to put the inspiron 1000 firmware updates in there repo, i have to flash in within GRUB
<J_Litewski> hopefully the new BIOS will fix my MS-BIOS bug i get when i boot
<Slonkie> hmm anyone know an application to capture pictures with my built in webcam? only place i can see it works is in skype
<J_Litewski> where would i find memdisk at?
<J_Litewski> in /
<cody-somerville> memdisk?
<J_Litewski> it's part of syslinux
<J_Litewski> biosdisk needs it in the /boot directory
<J_Litewski> so i need to copy it from where it's at to /boot
<cody-somerville> do you mean memtest?
<SiDi> Slonkie: cheese
<J_Litewski> no, it says memdisk
<SiDi> Slonkie: try "easycam" in order to configure your webcam, it works with a lot of webcams. and cheese allows you to record videos and photos
<J_Litewski> ah, there we goo
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, Ubuntu doesn't usually use syslinux to boot
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, you found it? awesome :)
<Slonkie> Thanks SiDi. i'll try it out.
<J_Litewski> it needs it to load a firmware image
<Slonkie> easycam is not in the reps :(
<cody-somerville> Its probably loading dos, J_Litewski :P
<J_Litewski> since my lappy doesn't have a floppy drive, and i can't find the firmware in dells repo, i need to load the image directly from the HDD
<J_Litewski> it's quite a stretch, but hopefully it works
<Slonkie> easycam diden't work, SiDi :(
<J_Litewski> wish me luck cody-somerville, i'm going to try and flash the bios in GRUB
<cody-somerville> Good luck!
<SiDi> Slonkie: What computer do you have ?
<Slonkie> It's a Acer Aspire 4530
<SiDi> Okies
<J_Litewski> damn
<J_Litewski> the .exe i used can't be run in DOS mode
<SiDi> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+4530#linux+compatibility Slonkie
<J_Litewski> but, biosdisk made a boot image
<SiDi> there are drivers out there, but i guess you'll have to search for them :/
<Slonkie> okay
<Slonkie> not that important, i don't really use it anyway
<J_Litewski> xfce is case sensitive?
<J_Litewski> or is linux in whole case sensitive?
<Slonkie> linux in whole
<samu> Hey there, someone have time to help a first time user?
<J_Litewski> darn, it didn't work...
<J_Litewski> at least it didn't complsin snout it not being a dos executable file
<J_Litewski> *complain about
<samu> Is someone able to help me with HDD question
<Slonkie> ??ask
<Slonkie> please just ask your question, samu.
<samu> Well, sorry first time here. Okay, I need help, I just installed Xubuntu on my 4.3gb Maxtor drive, but can't see my 160gb drive which contains all windows files
<samu> Is this even possible?
<Slonkie> yep
<Slonkie> you'll have to mount the drive
<samu> How's that done?
<J_Litewski> is it a SATA, RAID, or IDE drive?
<samu> ummm.....  SATA , I quess
<SiDi> samu, post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in paste.ubuntu.com, please
<SiDi> we're going to explain you how to setup /etc/fstab for your windows partitions to be automatically mounted (mounted = "loaded") at system start
<samu> pasted, It's in finnish
<samu> Sorry
<SiDi> Give us the link, please :p
<samu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141663/
<samu> Sorry :)
<SiDi> ok, what if you type, now, "sudo mkdir /media/Windows && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/Windows -t ntfs-3g" ?
<SiDi> (if you're more curious about how a command works, you can type "man <command name>" to get the manual for this command, ie. man mkdir and man mount, here ;) )
<samu> Creation of media/Windows failed
<samu> file exists
<SiDi> haha alright
<SiDi> type the second part of the command only, then ;)
<SiDi> This command is just to check that the drive mounts fine in /media/Windows
<samu> Ok
<SiDi> then we'll see how to automate the mount operation so that you don't have to do it
<SiDi> (and btw, it should have been done automatically during the install :o)
<samu> Well, it Didn't :)
<samu> now I have done the second command
<SiDi> damn
<SiDi> oh, i thought you said "it didnt" about the second command
<SiDi> what if you go in /media/Windows with your file explorer, now ? Can you see your windows files ?
<samu> Actually, yes :))
<samu> So many thanks to you SiDi  :) I appreciate your help very much
<SiDi> alright
<SiDi> wait, we didnt finish
<samu> ?
<SiDi> now, we'll open the file /etc/fstab that is responsible for mounting the partitions when your system boots
<SiDi> and add a line that will automatically and definately mount your windows partition for you
<samu> Ok
<samu> I have the file open
<SiDi> type "gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab" in order to open this file with mousepad text editor
<SiDi> did you open it with gksudo or sudo ?
<SiDi> it wont let you save it, either
<SiDi> because only admins can modify it :p
<SiDi> anyways, add this line : /dev/sda2     /media/Windows  ntfs        rw,user,auto        0    0
<SiDi> then save, and at next boot it should already be mounted
<samu> Ok thanks :)
<SiDi> you're welcome
<SiDi> feel free to come again if you have any questions :)
<samu> Ok, C'ya :)
<SiDi> See you
<J_Litewski> SiDi, how do you remove something from the /boot directory?
<SiDi> err, with sudo rm ? :P
<SiDi> (note that i dont know what should NOT be removed :p)
<J_Litewski>  kk, i have two bad flash files in that diredtory
<sinbox> maybe rename theem insstead J_Litewski instead of deleting, just in case
<J_Litewski> too late... :p
<J_Litewski> well, i manually edited the menu.lst and deleted the directories relating to the files
<SiDi> (dont delete your kernel, btw :D)
<J_Litewski> i know that :P
<J_Litewski> these had filenames i gave them
<J_Litewski> so i knew i could delete thme without any risk
<J_Litewski> I also did the same thing in windows for years
<SiDi> See you people
<J_Litewski> bye SiDi
<SiDi> have fun with your /boot, J_Litewski :p
<J_Litewski> will do
<CppIsWeird> in Thunar i right click on the "Computer" icon and click on the icon and i get a display that says "Select an Icon for "Computer"" which presents me a list of icons. Where are these icons located?
<cody-somerville> CppIsWeird, probably in /usr/share/pixmaps
<cody-somerville> or /usr/share/images/
<cody-somerville> or something like that
<CppIsWeird> cody-somerville, i checked there, could not find them there
<cody-somerville> They're there somewhere :)
<CppIsWeird> in case anyone else asks, they are in /usr/share/icons/<Theme Name>
<UKGent> Slonkie - If you have the latest version of Open Office 2.4 - you do just pull down the File Menu, then Wizards and you will see one for adding Dictionaries - simple !
#xubuntu 2009-04-01
<lukinfore> hi
<zoredache_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<lukinfore> when I logout from vt it automatically switch to X (vt7)
<lukinfore> is it normal behavior for jaunty?
<zoredache_> lukinfore: I have seen that as well...  I assumed it was normal
<durt> lukinfore, seems to be
<lukinfore> ok, thanks
<lukinfore> but can that be changed?
<d42k51d3> hello all!
<zoredache> lukinfore: that is a good question, I am not sure... You may be able to get an answer in #ubuntu, since upstart is the same there
<d42k51d3> Is this a good place for noob questions?
<zoredache> if your question is related to xubuntu, then yes this is good starting point
<d42k51d3> great!
<lukinfore> zoredache, I'll try
<d42k51d3> I was wondering how to put an item on the panel to open a terminal
<zoredache> right click, choose add new item, choose launcerh, for your launcher use a command line of 'xfce4-terminal'
<d42k51d3> ah, merci!
<d42k51d3> ok, I got another one for ya...
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<d42k51d3> how do I change the sound scheme in xubuntu?  I can't seem to find info on it anywhere and I'm tarting to think that maybe the xfce desktop just doesn't support system sounds
<zoredache> I am not sure.  You may be right in thinking that it doesn't have sound events
<Memfis> How do I add a new shortcut/link on the desktop to a folder/directory?
<Memfis> I can lauchers for programs and urls but not to a local folder.
<Memfis> Sorry if its a dumb question :(
<gorgut> Memfis, not a dumb question :)
<Memfis> Not dumb if none know the answer lol
<Memfis> no-one* damn typos today
<htavares> Memfis, you can create a soft link
<gorgut> cd ~/Desktop && ln -s /path/to/your/folder/
<gorgut> that's the way I know how to do it :p
<Memfis> ahh symlink it from terminal fair enough. I presume there'd be a nice little popup to do it and add icons etc like the others :)
<gorgut> Memfis, probably is... never really tried to do it in the GUI... heh
<Memfis> Thank you. Tha'll do nicely for now.
<Memfis> that'll*
<gorgut> Memfis, no problem :)
<CYF> hey gorgut
<CYF> I have a question for you
<gorgut> CYF, sure, what's up?
<zoredache> if you want to create a launcher to a folder you can make your launcher be 'thunar "path"'
<zoredache> so - thunar /home/username/Desktop would open up my desktop
<CloseYetFar> when ever I click on a url link in Thur it moves firefox to the current desktop im in. But i want firefox to stay where it is currently
<CloseYetFar> it used to work that way and I changed something
<CloseYetFar> even when I click a mucis file it moves xmms to thunars current desktop
<J_Litewski> it may be a configuration error in Thunar
<J_Litewski> i'll see if it happens to me CloseYetFar
<CloseYetFar> actully i just tried it in xchat and it moves firefox to xchats current desktop as well
<CloseYetFar> i clicked a link in xchat
<CloseYetFar> i just want stuff that is currently running to stay put lol
<gorgut> sounds like some kinda setting with window focusing... i'm not sure
<J_Litewski> CloseYetFar, happens to me too
<CloseYetFar> hmm
<J_Litewski> i think it's a bug
<gorgut> you using compiz?
<CloseYetFar> nope
<J_Litewski> me? no
<CloseYetFar> i have no need for it
<J_Litewski> CloseYetFar, does it do it with each program you use?
<J_Litewski> or just thunar?
<CloseYetFar> looks like all of them
<J_Litewski> it may accually be a problem with the virtual desktop
<CloseYetFar> yea
<J_Litewski> i think it is
<J_Litewski> links work just fine if you have firefox opened in the desktop your in
<J_Litewski> but it jumps desktops if you don't
<J_Litewski> i just tried it
<CloseYetFar> yea
<Memfis> zoredache thank you
<CloseYetFar> thanks for the help anyway
<Memfis> using zoredache's thunar method, is it possible to use $username in the destination. eg thunar /home/$username/Desktop
<Memfis> $username doesn't work but you get the idea
<gorgut> Memfis, just do ~/Desktop
<gorgut> it should understand that "~" is your home folder
<Memfis> cant as it's not actually in ~
<gorgut> oh
<gorgut> then just use the full path?
<gorgut> /home/(user)/Music or whatever
<Memfis> hmm true. I had an idea, but thinking about it it's not possible under linux.
<gorgut> you sure? :p
<gorgut> that sounds like a challenge
<gorgut> heheh
<Memfis> hang on, sure it must be. Is there a generic place that adds an icon to all users desktops?
<gorgut> you could write a bash script to do it :p
<Memfis> eg on XP its Documents and Settings\All Users or sommat
<gorgut> right
<Memfis> add a shortcut there it appears on everyones desktop. New users too.
<Memfis> Not that simple on linux huh?
<gorgut> I'm sure it could be, but it's a little outside the scope of my knowledge :)
<Memfis> Fair enough :)
<Memfis> gnight all.
<gorgut> night
<SML1226> Hey has anybody ever had any problem transferring files to a flash drive? I have a 4.3GB file and a newly formatted 8GB drive but it keeps saying not enough space
<SML1226> Or does anybody know how to make a bootable flash drive from an iso file?
<EtFb> I've tried and failed twice now to create a VMWare virtual machine running Xubuntu.  It does the installation, then I restart and it just sits there.  What am I doing wrong?
<EtFb> It's kind of odd that it finishes installation and then boots in the RAM-Disk/LiveCD mode without giving a message to say I've succeeded.  Is that normal?
<tech0007> im on xubuntu, & I always get "fbsetbg: something went wrong while setting the wallpaper. run 'display ...blah blah from an exterm" this msg never goes away...any suggestion?
<meowImAKitty> Hey gang, does any one know how to install fonts!?!?
<SML1226> you copy the ttf file into the .fonts folder in your home folder
<meowImAKitty> :S there is no "fonts" folder in my home folder.
<SML1226> its not there by default and if you have added before it still should be hidden
<SML1226> add a .fonts folder
<SML1226> . makes it hidden btw just in case you didn't know
<meowImAKitty> Okay created my .fonts folder in my home folder, now all I do is copy over the ttf and its installed? or is there something else to do??
<meowImAKitty> Yeah I'm viewing all the "hidden" folders and files.
<SML1226> i believe thats all you do. then you change your font in system settings
<meowImAKitty> I can still use that font in programs too right?
<meowImAKitty> I'm running Macromedia Flash MX through Wine, and I need that font for that application.
<SML1226> oh through wine it might be different
<SML1226> not sure
<SML1226> if it runs like window then it is in the C:\ directory but since there is no windows files it probably isn't there. no clue
<EtFb> What's "ubiquity"?  Should I be worried that it crashed while I was installing Xubuntu?
<andrew_> I'm looking for help troubleshooting wireless after a fresh install...anyone who can help?
<Persi> hi there, whys Jaunty so slow?
<Persi> is it temporary?
<BigMoopies> I messed up and ran nautlius under XFCE and now the desktop wont show up correctly, is there a way to fix this?
<BigMoopies> is it possible to uninstall/reinstall the xubuntu desktop ?
<TheSheep> just kill nautilus
<TheSheep> system->system monitor
<TheSheep> find nautilus and terminate it
<TheSheep> then maybe go to settings->setting manager->desktop and check the 'let xfce manage my desktop' checkbox
<BigMoopies> TheSheep, The "let xfce manage my desktop" worked
<BigMoopies> the desktop*
<BigMoopies> I guess I shouldn't make that  boo boo again
<alienkid> doea anyone know if the DMZ-white cursors have a Windows port and if so where to get?
<alienkid> join #ubuntu
<press> Hi all, I have an old PC (300mhz, 128mb ram), I'm wondering, if Xubuntu would work fine on it? If not, could you tell me wich graphic system would?
<genii> 192Mb would be better, but should still work with 128. Hopefully the video card is something OK and not a UniChrome or other oddball make
<press> it's RIVA TNT 32mb
<press> and do you know how it would work with wireless usb card?
<TheSheep> there is a compatibility list on the wiki
<TheSheep> !compatibility
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility
<TheSheep> :/
<tavasti> press, what apps you are planning to run?
<tavasti> plain window manager is not very usefull, it's the apps
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<press> i want only IM (pidgin), web browser, and this USB card
<press> that's it
<tavasti> web browser for what
<TheSheep> www with flash and java?
<Mood> what kind of wifi card?
<press> TheSheep, thanks
<tavasti> pages with flas & java can be heavy
<press> USB wifi card, it's TP-Link TL-WN321G
<TheSheep> flash and java are memory hogs, firefox can be a hog too with many tabs
<TheSheep> add more ram if you can
<press> I know that, but I wont open this kind of pages often
<TheSheep> press: I tried it once, didn't work out of the box, didn't have time to play more with it
<press> I tried to add more ram, but then it just don;t turn on
<tavasti> install and you see if it's usable in your use
<press> TheSheep: what did you try?
<TheSheep> press: tp-link usb wifi
<TheSheep> press: you might check the forums for it though, maybe someone has a recipe
<press> on this page it is said that it works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link#USB
<TheSheep> press: that's great, apparently I did something wrong :)
<press> I'm happy as well :D
<press> But I don't think Kubuntu will run well on this PC
<TheSheep> xubuntu will be slow too
<press> what graphic system would you recomend?
<press> Fluxbox? as in DSL?
<TheSheep> press: you'd save some memory, but not much
<TheSheep> press: ah, sorry, I had TL-WN422G card
<press> never mind ;)
<press> so could you tell me which distro should I install?
<ablomen> press, you might want to try puppy, it has a lot of applications out of the box and is verry small
<ablomen> http://www.puppylinux.org/
<press> I've heard of it
<Mood> i've had great experience w/ debian lenny + fluxbox on an old 500 Mhz P3 with 128MB ram
<Mood> you could use links2  or if you're really hardcore dillo as a web browser instead of firefox
<TheSheep> archlinux could be tweaked to work on it too
<TheSheep> press: also, which protocol do you need for IM?
<tavasti> I would go installing text-only ubuntu, and adding by hand X+ fvwm or something similar
<press> I think i will try puppy, because it says on their site, that it works
<TheSheep> press: pidgin is a little heavy if you only need jabber
<press> It's Gadu-Gadu - polish communikator
<tavasti> but definitely, installing ready to run minimalistic linux is easier
<press> *communicator
<Mood> smallest linux footprint distro would be damnsmalllinux
<TheSheep> press: ugh
<TheSheep> press: there are some jabber-gadugadu gateways...
<press> i know it, but i'm not shure if DSL would work with this card
<press> I could stand XP on it for nearly 2 weeks, so I think I would stand with anything else ;)
<press> *could
<press> I have to go
<press> thanks for your help
<press> bye
<rever> Hi I just installed Xubutnu 9.04 Is there any way I can browse my Windows Shares? I love xfce4 and it's small footprint but I need to view Windows Shares
<brandonban6> !samba| rever
<ubottu> rever: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rever> I did google this and only found info on mounting them at command line. Then using Thunar to brows the mount
<brandonban6> rever, are these shares on the same harddrive?
<rever> No they are over the network
<brandonban6> ah, then samba is the way to go!
<rever> I installed Samba but Thunar does not have a network icon to see all viewable windows machines on the network
<rever> I even shared a drive from my Xubuntu Laptop to my windows Desktop. I just cannot go the other way easily
<rever> I have mounted the shares via command line to /media/samba/MyDesktop. However, I was wondering is there anyway to do this on demand like in Gnome and KDE.
<brandonban6> rever, i don't know that I follow what you mean by "on demand"
<rever> In Gnome and KDE I have a Network Icon in Places that opens up My windows Network showing all the computers on the network.
<rever> I can then click on a computer and see it's shares. Then click on the share and mount it from there. No need to do it from cli
<brandonban6> ahh, I see. Hmm, not sure on that one. I stick to cli. I don't know, maybe there is a plugin for thunar that allows you to see those options, or perhaps just install nautilus...? I'm just guessing at this point though.
<rever> I don't mind cli much but trying to train someone else to use this and for ease of use would be nice to have. I rather not install nautilus or konq with all there dependencies. Thanks for the advice
<brandonban6> rever, fair enough. Good luck to you. If you figure it out, I'd appreciate you sharing what you did :)
<brandonban6> rever, have you posted on the forums yet?
<rever> Not yet looked around on it for the answer but have not posted yet. I usually ask on IRC first then there
<rever> Well a nice work around looks like using gigolo
<Slonkie> hmm. everytime i start up xubuntu it allways starts the applications i had running when i shut down. Is it possible to turn this feature off?
<brandonban6> Slonkie, that's somewhere in the settings. you need to turn off "saved session for next logon" or something like that. Sorry I'm not more specific, i'm on my ubuntu box at the moment and can't remember where that setting is.
<Slonkie> I turned that off, it's there when you shutdown
<papu> Hello everybody
<papu> I got a problem with graphics, and i'm total newbie. Can someone help me?
<TT2000> i'm running intrepid amd64 but i'm having 32 compatibility issues.  is there a (simple) way to fix this without dumping amd64 and reverting to x86?
<TheSheep> depends on the issues
<TT2000> i have installed 4 ia32 packages...am having issue with ...wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<kora_> hi im using 8.10;  i wanted to make my ntfs harddrive mount automatically with write privileges for my user, so i added " /dev/sdb1       /media/pladde   fuse    user    0       0" to my fstab. when i plug it in it says my user has no permission to mount blick device. what do i need to to? any advice?
<Besogon> /dev/sda3 /media/ntfs   ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Besogon> It is in my fstab
<kora_> Besogon: thanks ill try it out
<Slonkie> In my fstab it's ntfs-3g and relatime instead of "fuse" and "user"
<Besogon> Slonkie, you cant write to your ntfs partition. ntfs-3g only for reading
<Slonkie> all right
<Slonkie> just diden't work when i used ntfs only
<Slonkie> and i believe i'm able to write to it with ntfs-3g
<kora_> prblem is, if i plug the drive in, i get an error "only root can mount,.." with your line besogon
<kora_> ntfs-3g is for writing ntfs filesystems as far as i know
<Slonkie> I am capable of writing, Besogon. :-)
<kora_> are your ntfs partitions on your internal hard drive?
<kora_> ah i c,... yours are sdA
<Slonkie> Yea
<kora_> so the drive as is, is already mounted
<kora_> my problem is that the partition is on a drive that i plug in to usb
<kora_> so it normally needs root privileges because its a block device
<kora_> is there a way to add some sudo magic to the mount of block devices?
<Besogon> I wrong. he) may be it with "ntfs" instead "ntfs-3g"... But kora_ Are you have USB-flash with ntfs in it?
<kora_> Besogon: its a usb hard drive which i plug in from time to time to archive data
<kora_> Besogon: thats the problem its a new block device to the system, so i need root privileges to mount it i guess
<Besogon> If you have only USB you should not write any line in fstab.
<kora_> ok, so what would you recomment to mount it with wirte privilege?
<kora_> i c your point, if i plug in another drive it will be sdb too and maybe has another fs on it,..
<Besogon> Ask anybody else. (on #ubuntu may be). It is not so easy to decide your problem
<kora_> ok thanks for the hints
<Besogon> kora_, in ubuntu is included "users-admin" utility. In xfce I dont know
<Slonkie> when you insert an NTFS drive it auto mounts?
<Slonkie> atleast mine does when i insert one
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Besogon> He want to have possibility to write on USB-hard (like I undestand)
<TheSheep> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Besogon> OK. Ntfs only for read.  I remembered it.
<samu> Hey, It's me again, I have question. So, I want my xubuntu to show text more clearly, so how can I make text smoother and easier to read? Like the ClearType in Windows
<Slonkie> hmm. everytime i start up xubuntu it allways starts the applications i had running when i shut down. Is it possible to turn this feature off? i tried turning off "Save seesions for future logins" but diden't work.
<vinnl> Slonkie, you first have to close all those applications, then select "save session" and *then*, the next time, uncheck that checkbox
<Slonkie> ah clever
<Slonkie> i'll try that, thanks vinnl.
<Slonkie> now that i've got you, you remember helping me make an shortcut for maple? Is it possible to make an icon for this shortcut? :)
<vinnl> Slonkie, sure
<vinnl> Do you already have the icon anywhere?
<Slonkie> there is images in the maple folder but not sure if their the icons, since i can't watch them with any picture viewer
<Slonkie> just trying to find some
<vinnl> If they're images they can be icons
<vinnl> Well... The most common image formats, at least :P
<Slonkie> All right i've got them.
<Slonkie> it's .png
<vinnl> That's OK, I think
<vinnl> Slonkie, anyway, to the .desktop file, you just add a line "Icon=<path to image>"
<vinnl> (For examples, try editing some of the files in /usr/share/applications with Mousepad)
<Slonkie> What's mousepad?
<vinnl> Xubuntu's text editor
<Slonkie> aha
<Slonkie> i prefer nano
<vinnl> By the way, for speed, it may be beneficial to first resize the image before you set it as icon
<vinnl> Oh any text editor will do :)
<Slonkie> Doesn't mather where in the .desktop file i add it?
<vinnl> I don't think so, as long as it is not on top
<vinnl> For Abiword it's below the Exec= line
<Slonkie> okay
<Slonkie> this is wierd.. i can't find the maple.desktop :S
<Slonkie> tho it's still in my applications menu
<vinnl> It's in ~/.local/share/applications I suppose
<Slonkie> ah thanks.. i thought it would be in /usr/share/applications
<Slonkie> and how is it i reload that datebase needed?
<Slonkie> database*
<vinnl> Off the top of my head, sudo update-desktop-database
<Slonkie> doesn't work
<Slonkie> the Icon=<path>
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<Slonkie> Icon=/root/maple11/bin/maple_icon.gif
<Slonkie> ah nvm
<Slonkie> maybe it's me
<Slonkie> agian :P
<vinnl> It works now?
<genii> Hm /root
<Slonkie> Yep once agian it's my fault
<Slonkie> maple chose that dir, genii :(
<Slonkie> Is there anyway to remove all the games easy?
<cody-somerville> yea
<Slonkie> How?
<cody-somerville> remove the gnome-games package
<Slonkie> Thanks
<Slonkie> Anybody knows if there's any application that's capable of making Thunderbird go to tray when minimizing automaticly, not like kdocker where i have to do it manually?
<cody-somerville> kdocker is kde
<Slonkie> i know
<Lint01> how can I switch keyboard layouts in XFCE?
<UKGent> Lint01 This might be useful to you   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63759
<Lint01> I don't think it's gonna work; this entire section in xorg.conf is commented out because "hal is used instead"
<UKGent> Lint01 It seems that there is no obvious way to do it from what I can see - just did a very quick search
<Zzyzx_> anyone know how to get around the 8.10 amd64 alternate installer failing after activating SATA RAID on an ASUS P5E-VM DO ?
<Zzyzx_> i think it's an HDMI problem?
<newuser> key stroke combination for kill X (ctrl+alt+backspace) doesn't work (This on sony vaio pcg-fx120 laptop running 8.04)  suggestions?  (running xev shows that keys are working- not have no effect on killing x)
<jarnos> newuser: maybe you could press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and kill X from there?
<lukinfore> there is DontZap option in your xorg.conf, If it's enabled, mentioned keystroke won't work. Try to disable it in serverflags section
<lukinfore> but, that was default on 8.04 afaik
#xubuntu 2009-04-02
<slimjimflim> can anybody tell me what the xubuntu equivalent to ubuntu's 'system > preferences > sound' would be?
<slimjimflim> running hardy lts
<slimjimflim> nm, got it
<mikubuntu> my friends windows machine is dogging out (surprize) so i went over with some disks to see if i could set him str8 wit some linux, but... machine doesn't want to completely boot, tried ubuntu, xubuntu, knoppix, and finally puppy, but they all start to boot and then get hung up.... i might suspect something wrong with hard drive, but puppy is sposed to run live completely in ram, so i thought...
<mikubuntu> ...it should have booted up.  any suggestions?
<zoredache> if you are trying to boot livecds, they all run from ram...
<zoredache> does he have enough memory to boot?  For most of those you need at 256mb
<zoredache> you might also want to try running memtest86 to see if his ram is good
<UKGent> Just downloaded and installed moin - works fine but do you have to run it from the terminal all the while you are using it - it is effectively a server, as I understand it but the Desktop Version runs under the Local Host - of course.
<UKGent> I am just running it to evaluate the software - not thinking of installing it on a publicly hosted web server at present.
<UKGent> I suppose you could press Alt F2 and just Run it.... rather than invoking a terminal - I am not really sure how that works.
<zoredache> what is a moin?
<UKGent> zore it is a Wiki Server - I think MoinMoin
<zoredache> and how are you starting it?
<UKGent> by running it from its own directory from the terminal - it then acts as a local host and you access it from Firefox or whatever
<zoredache> create a launcher to start it, or build an init script.
<zoredache> also note, if you add a '&' after soemthing you start in a terminal it will be backgrounded and you can close the terminal
<UKGent> It is only a Desktop evaluation version - I think it is designed to run from a public server in its full form...   Ah  zoredache - thanks - it is that sort of syntax that you don't know as a newbie
<UKGent> that is what I want to do initially - just run it in the background
<UKGent> and you are right - I need to create a launcher or init script - that would be a good beginners exercise !
<gorgut> test
<mikubuntu> zoredache: sorry i missed your answer in real time, i was looking for my screen to blink but you din't use my name so it din't i guess
<mikubuntu> zoredache: so, ram can 'go bad' too?
<mika-keks> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello :P is here anybody awaken?
<Mood> mikubuntu: ram can go bad
<J_Litewski> i gots a display problem
<J_Litewski> i can't dual monitor
<J_Litewski> it's eigther both the lappy monitor and the CRT or just the CRT
<J_Litewski> i can't have one thing going on one monitor while another is going on on the other
<cody-somerville> What kind of graphics card do you have?
<J_Litewski> SiS intergrated
<J_Litewski> i'll pull up xorg.conf
<J_Litewski> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<J_Litewski> also note, if you go and screw with /boot/menu.lst, make sure your default is set correctly
<J_Litewski> i had memtest86+ boot when I turned on my lappy today
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, i rebooted the lappy, checked xorg.conf, pressed Fn+F2, everything that i could think of
<cody-somerville> ugh
<cody-somerville> Anyhow, it is possible
<cody-somerville> You simply need to configure it :)
<J_Litewski> which means maunually putting it in xorg.conf?
<cody-somerville> I hope not
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<J_Litewski> 9.04 beta
<cody-somerville> And Applications > Settings > Display won't let you do that?
<J_Litewski> nope
<J_Litewski> only shows Display1
<J_Litewski> err... Screen1
<cody-somerville> Sounds like you should report a bug :)
<J_Litewski> yea
<Darth_Tux> hi all
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, i can still display to the screen. does that mean anything?
<Darth_Tux> do i need to install a driver for this > Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller to get 1280x768 screen resolution?
<J_Litewski> Darth_Tux, is it in the restricted drivers window?
<Darth_Tux> J_Litewski, i dont know
<J_Litewski> check Applications/Settings/Hardware Drivers
<Darth_Tux> says noe are being used on this system
<J_Litewski> try checking in Synaptics
<J_Litewski> searching 'intel'
<J_Litewski> see if anything comes up
<Darth_Tux> J_Litewski, the xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<J_Litewski> anything that matches your adapter?
<Darth_Tux> yeah, that has the display drivers in the package
<J_Litewski> hmm... i'm going to check intel's site to see if they have a OSS page
<Darth_Tux> the xorg.conf seems lacking
<J_Litewski> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ has linux drivers for intel chips
<Darth_Tux> the driver seems to be installed
<J_Litewski> xf86-video-intel?
<Darth_Tux> http://pastebin.ca/1379592
<J_Litewski> Darth_Tux, it's running 'basic' drivers
<Darth_Tux> ok, how do i get it to run the right driver?
<J_Litewski> it works for most systems, but on some, it disables some things
<J_Litewski> just a sec
<J_Litewski> check to see if xf86-video-intel is installed
<Darth_Tux> it isnt installed or available
<J_Litewski> ok
<Darth_Tux> is there a way to reconfig xorg.conf to use the driver it needs?
<J_Litewski> i'm not sure
<J_Litewski> Darth_Tux, try asking in #xorg
<J_Litewski> Darth_Tux, i can help you get the package you need
<Darth_Tux> what package?
<J_Litewski> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/individual/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.6.0.tar.bz2 is the tarball for xf86-video-intel
<J_Litewski> i checked and it supports the 945GM series
<Darth_Tux> so does the driver i have installed
<J_Litewski> Darth_Tux, this is the better driver for it
<J_Litewski> you know how to install a tarball, correct?
<Darth_Tux> i used to
<J_Litewski> lets see
<Darth_Tux> J_Litewski, i dont doubt it, but the xorg.conf has to point it
<Darth_Tux> well, it is late i need to get, ty J_Litewski
<J_Litewski> was there a net split?
<_bobJR_> ive got a question im using xubuntu and thunar is freezing real buggy as it seems im using 8.10 xubuntu the newest one besides the beta
<_bobJR_> can someone please tell me how to make pcmanfm the default file manager
<_bobJR_> so when i mount my hard drive external it opens in pcmanfm
<_bobJR_> i made a short cut to pcmanfm on my taskbar and it works but i want it to work with my external as well my flash and firefox
<tavasti> I have NetworkManager Applet
<tavasti> is there any possibility to 'kick' it, or ask it to connect right away to desired network?
<tavasti> sometimes it doesn't connect even the network is available?
<gabkdlly> tavasti: hi
<gabkdlly> tavasti: as far as I recall, NetworkManager *should* connect to networks automatically, if you have previously configured them
<tavasti> yes, but there is sometimes slight difference of theory and practise
<Dubaschu> Hi, I've got Ubuntu server running live for employees but I keep getting an a error every second into /var/log/messages -> Apr  2 12:30:25 srvdubuat kernel: [ 2103.531362] /dev/vmmon[5044]: /dev/rtc open failed: -2.
<Dubaschu> Can someone be able to help?
<Dubaschu> I reviewed the furoms however was unable to find a solution.
<gabkdlly> Dubaschu: you might get a quicker response in #ubuntu
<Dubaschu> Thanks!
<gabkdlly> Dubaschu: you have to have some patience with irs ;)
<gabkdlly> irc
<genii> Also the irs
<gabkdlly> :)
<Sinister> whats the  w32codecs for 64 bit ?
<forces> o7
<brandonban6> How would I write a shell script that would allow me to choose between two different commands to run? would that be difficult?
<brandonban6> for instance (and I know this is lame) but I connect with VPNC to my corporate network. I would like to write a script that allows me to choose connect or disconnect, and then run the appropriate command based on my choice.
<juan> hello
<juan> I did an update and now my panels are gone?
<ablomen> juan, alt+f2 xfce4-panel
<juan> so the panels are there but everything is squished together... is there a reset command?
<exon_> can anybody help me i lost menu on left corner on screen how do ii get it back??
<gorgut> exon_, right click on your panel, go to add item, scroll to the bottom and choose "XFCE Menu"
<quuuux_> hi, a couple of days ago I've been toying around with xubuntu 9.04 beta and gigolo
 * cody-somerville nods.
<quuuux_> for getting e.g. sftp connections to work I had to follow the instructions on http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6
<quuuux_> I was wondering whether it would be a good idea to included gvfs-fuse in the xubuntu default install
<quuuux_> to have them work out of the box
<quuuux_> meaning that one can just click on a mount a have Thunar popping up
<samiam> my mouse touchpad doesn't work after a xubuntu crash and a hard restart
<samiam> it's on a laptop
<chewit> I'm using Xubuntu 9.04 beta, login time is very long compared to 8.10
<chewit> is this a bug?
<mprice> how much longer?
<chewit> alot, i can't give u an exact time
<chewit> its double the time
<chewit> boot up is quick, just login is slow
<mprice> hmm.......
<mprice> do you mean once you enter your username and password?
<zoredache> was this a upgrade or clean install?  Have you tried creating another user and seeing if it happens for the other user?
<chewit> both, loading up the login screen and logging in
<chewit> its a clean install using ext4
<zoredache> does it a take a long time to login at a console (press ctrl-alt-f1 to get one)
<chewit> ok, i will try that
<chewit> brb
<chewit> same login in time using the command line
<zoredache> hrm...  so your at the console, and you type in your username, and password, hit enter and then wait for a long time?
<zoredache> you haven't done anything to setup network based authentication against a directory server, or nis have you?
<chewit> no
<chewit> using the console, takes the same time as using gdm
<zoredache> I am not sure why that would happen...
<chewit> is no one else seen a difference in login time compared to 8.10 & 9.04
<charlie-tca> Mine is considerably shorter
<charlie-tca> But that is in ext3
<chewit> thats what i would have thought, since of ext4
<chewit> just wonder if its just a bug in xfce
<chewit> i could try gnome
<zoredache> if it was a bug in xfce, you wouldn't get it at a command line
<chewit> ah
<charlie-tca> That also eliminates the artwork
<zoredache> I would guess something related to name-resolution or pam
<chewit> it doesn't bother me too much, i woild much rather a quick deskop, and not a fast boot up
<chewit> but i though i would mention it to you all
<zoredache> try this... rename or delete your /etc/resolv.conf, and then try logging in again
<charlie-tca> I will keep watching for it. I can also try formatting a couple drives to ext4 and check it out.
<chewit> k
<chewit> also, ctrl alt backspace doesn't work
<chewit> has this been disabled
<terrylarge> looking for advice to get my wireless to work.  Using Ubuntu on an Acer Asprire One.  The wireless card does not turn on.  Have attempted to get a new driver (Atheos 5x) but the wireless will not turn on.
<zoredache> I think I read somewhere, that they where going to disable that
<chewit> deleted the file
<chewit> will try now
<chewit> brb
<charlie-tca> C-A-B was upstreams decision. See the beta release notes to re-enable it.
<Sinister> how do i turn on my tray icons i have no tray
<chewit> zoredache, the login in time is fine now, by just deleteing that file
<TheSheep> Sinister: right-click on the panel, click add, select 'system notification area'
<zoredache> chewit: yeah, but deleting that file isn't a permanent fix....
<zoredache> that file is needed for normal network usage...
<chewit> oh
<zoredache> it does tell you that your issue has something to do with name-resolution though...
<chewit> is there going to be a fix coming out
<zoredache> I have no idea.  I don't even know what the problem is...
<chewit> oh
<brandonban6> Sinister, what do you mean you have no tray? There is no panel (or bar) across the bottom and top of the screen?
<ball> Will Xubuntu run nicely in a Xen domU?
<rocko> XUBUNTU KICKS ASS
<ball> rocko: it's really rather good.
<rocko> ball how are you ?
<ball> rocko: my head hurts, other than that I'm okay.
<rocko> I see why is that?
<ball> rocko: probably something I ate.
<ball> ...though it could be the family virus
<rocko> I see
<rocko> you GOT AIDS?
<brandonban6> yes! Now if I had browser that used active x and flash didn't stink..........linux would be perfect!..........I'll take 90% amazing though
<ball> rocko: AIDS isn't a virus...but no, I don't have H.I.V.
<ball> People use Active-X?
<brandonban6> ball..........only for tech support........on you guessed it......windows boxes .........Logmein rescue or skyfex, remote tech support use active x.
<ball> brandonban6: that may be why I've not come across it.
<brandonban6> ball, it actually runs really nice, user goes to website, pull an ID, I plug there ID from the support page and then have instant access to their machine. Still searching for a just as easy non-windows dependent solution though.
<ball> brandonban6: ah, I see.  What does Xubuntu use for remote support?
<ball> VNC?
<brandonban6> ball yep, and vnc/hamachi work great.........but I have some users who can probably barely dress themselves in the morning, let alone install and configure vnc/hamachi.
<ball> brandonban6: I'm fortunate in that I'm in a controlled environment, so I install VNC for the users.
<ball> Can't do that in the wild.
<brandonban6> for sure.
<brandonban6> I really want a job where linux is actually used, I get stuck in these window environment places........really want out!
<ball> I can understand that.  My first trial of Linux on the desktop was shot down because nobody could print to the network printer.
<ball> ...that's a show-stopper.
<ball> I don't currently have Linux on the server there, but I'm open to the idea.
<ball> ...especially if it lets me talk to the RAID controller.
<lesshaste> how do I  change the GTK+ theme (specifically the theme engine) to a GTK+ theme that doesn't use clearlooks
<quuuux_> lesshaste: choose a theme (such as Mist, Industrial, Murrine, ...) that uses another engine in the "Settings --> Appearance" menu
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> how do I tell which uses clearlooks?
<quuuux_> uhmm... the only way to make sure is to have a look at the theme config which you're most likely to find in "/usr/share/themes/*/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" in case it's a theme that's installed system-wide
<quuuux_> look for the "engine" keyword in the config file
<lesshaste> quuuux_, ok thanks
<bittin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2009/20090402  if somone cares
<quuuux_> lesshaste: you're welcome
<slow-motion> hi
<chewit> can someone confirm a bug in Xubuntu 9.04
<chewit> the mixer plugin, it doesn't work at all
<chewit> when you adjust the volume using the plugin, it doesn't do any think
<J_Litewski> chewit, the mixer plugin in 9.04 has some problems
<chewit> ok, so they it is a known bug
<cody-somerville> Mixer plugin works just fine in Jaunty or me
<J_Litewski> for most people, it crashes when you shut down
<J_Litewski> I had problems with it
<J_Litewski> sometimes it crashes, sometimes not
<rocko> http://reprobate.se/pics/animated/thief.gif
<chewit> for me, it doesn't work
<chewit> i am trying to adjust the volume, but it does nothing
<chewit> i have to adjust it via the mxer
<chewit> mixer*
<J_Litewski> what do you have? a desktop or laptop?
<cody-somerville> You need to set the correct settings on your applet
<J_Litewski> for me, if i have something plugged into the Headphones port of my laptop, i need to adjust the volume using the Headphone slider
<J_Litewski> because the master volume silder doesn't work
<J_Litewski> otherwise, it works fine
<bigzed> Do someone know when they release the 9.04 final?
<J_Litewski> minus the fact that i can't adjust the volume using the Fn+F1/F9/F10/F11 keys
<chewit> its a desktop, the mixer is configured correctlu
<chewit> i will report it in launchpad
<chewit> lol, works now, you might be right cody ,sorry
<J_Litewski> bigzed, i believe around April 20th
<J_Litewski> 24th if i'm not mistaken
<charlie-tca> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<J_Litewski> brb, making Ramen Noodles
<charlie-tca> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<J_Litewski> i was close
<J_Litewski> one day off :P
<bigzed> J_Litewski, thanks for the answer
<J_Litewski> np bigzed
<bigzed> I see you all use 9.04 right now. So is it very unstable?
<J_Litewski> not really
<J_Litewski> i like it
<chewit> cody, could you explain the decision to use Gnome notifcation system instead of the new Xfce Noifyd and Gnome Power Management and not Xfce
<chewit> in 904
<cody-somerville> There is no such thing as the gnome notification system
<chewit> well, the standard one then, but it is aimed for gnome, why not use the xfce one?
<chewit> same with power management
<cody-somerville> and the Xfce power manager is only the "Xfce" power manager cause someone tried to leverage the brand of Xfce to popularize their NIH
<cody-somerville> Not to mention the serious UI and usability issues with it
<cody-somerville> We get gnome power manager for free because the Ubuntu team manages it
<cody-somerville> No extra work required
<cody-somerville> No one on the Xubuntu team is really a power management expert
<chewit> ok, i have found it fine to use, and lightweight.
<chewit> but i understand
<cody-somerville> So just plugging in some other random application would be rather irresponsible
<cody-somerville> As for xfnotifyd, that may be an option for Karmic
<J_Litewski> lol, i killed the terminal
<J_Litewski> aperently, sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade crashes the terminal
<J_Litewski> whoo, another kernel...
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, is that reproducible?
<quuuux_> interesting effect with the mixer... if i press the "Quit" button in the mixer window it freezes, if i hit the close button of the window it closes just fine
<quuuux_> does anyone else see that behavior?
<cody-somerville> Nope
<cody-somerville> quuuux_, , is that reproducible?
<quuuux_> looks like it is... let me check on another machine
<cody-somerville> quuuux_, Install the debugging package and see if you can get backtrace
<quuuux_> will do
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, did you try it?
<chewit> cody, wouldn't it be better to integrate more than follow Gnome. i have been using Xubuntu for over a year and to me it seems Xubuntu just follows what Ubuntu does, and not use the same method as Kubuntu.
<cody-somerville> chewit, we have limited resources so we try to take advantage of shared components
<cody-somerville> As our development team grows, we'll be able to do more
<charlie-tca> quuuux_: I can not reproduce that on a fresh 9.04 install
<chewit> using Xfce apps, maybe a better than using applications from Gnome. Far better integration and following the aim of the project to be lightweight.
<J_Litewski> Xubuntu is slowly starting to become independent from gnome
<cody-somerville> What is an "Xfce" app?
<cody-somerville> What integration does Xfce4 power manager provides that the gnome power manager doesn't?
<chewit> the applications which are used in the Xfce desktop, which are designed to look and work with Xfce
<chewit> well, I have been wanted xubuntu to use the xfce power manager, cause it is lighter and its integrated ( as i keep saying)
<cody-somerville> Xfce and Gnome both use the gtk toolkit
<cody-somerville> They both use the gnome toolkit
<cody-somerville> So I don't see how an application cab specific to Xfce
<chewit> oh right. didn't know that
<chewit> ;)
<cody-somerville> *can be
<cody-somerville> guh
<cody-somerville> my keyboard is dying
<J_Litewski> brb, restarting
<quuuux_> cody-somerville: I've been trying the mixer on another machine (running an up-to-date 9.04) and there it works fine
<cody-somerville> I did patch the applet today to fix a crasher
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, i just reproduced the tunnel update/upgrade terminal crash
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, does apport popup?
<J_Litewski> well, it's more of a hang
<J_Litewski> no
<J_Litewski> it just sits there
<cody-somerville> What happens if you press ctrl + c
<cody-somerville> Is the UI responsive?
<J_Litewski> yea
<J_Litewski> i got the prompt again
<cody-somerville> So its not a bug
<J_Litewski> commands work
<J_Litewski> well, the tunnel hangs
<cody-somerville> Theres all sorts of stuff you can type into the terminal to cause it to "hang".
<J_Litewski> if i do the update/upgrade tunnel again, it works
<cody-somerville> | isn't tunnel
<cody-somerville> | is pipe
<J_Litewski> oh
<jarnos> I tried to install Xubuntu jaunty from alternate cd. Text is corrupted in the (text mode) wizard.
<J_Litewski> the pipe then
<cody-somerville> You're trying to pipe the output of one command to another
<J_Litewski> oh
<J_Litewski> so... it's my bad that i did it then
<charlie-tca> jarnos: what part of the wizard and which cd
<jarnos> charlie-tca: i386. It is in the installation part. With somewhat older dev iso it was in check integrity part.
<charlie-tca> 8.10, 9.04, or 8.04?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: Jaunty, like mentioned above.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: so 9.04
<charlie-tca> I have not gotten corrupted text anywhere in the cd. Can you narrow down installation part some?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: from the beginning.
<charlie-tca> What language is it? Are you using English?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I was using Finnish
<charlie-tca> File a bug against it, and make sure you state it is Finnish that corrupts. That will be a translation error, most likely.
 * Hext thinks
<quuuux_> cody-somerville: after some digging in the xfce4-mixer sources the problem seems to be gstreamer-related. xfce4-mixer hangs in _xfce_mixer_destory_mixer when calling "gst_element_set_state (GST_ELEMENT (mixer), GST_STATE_NULL);"
 * Hext wants to use a 'lesser' WM than gnome
<Hext> any recomendations other than fluxbox?
<charlie-tca> xfwm, which comes in Xubuntu?
<Hext> oops, yeah
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I now chose English in the graphical screen, but thereafter Finnish in the wizard. Now the screen is not corrupted even if text is in Finnish.
<Hext> something less graphical than XFWM
<quuuux_> when hitting the window's close button the same problem occurs... just the window is closed before.
<charlie-tca> Still a bug in the graphic screen, isn't it? It should not corrupt at any time
<quuuux_> so it's probably more a problem of my system's hardward than xfce4-mixer. sorry for the noise
<quuuux_> Hext: What are your requirements on the WM? Tiling or "regular"?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I can not test, as I am installing.
<slow-motion> n8
<Dante123> hi all, I setup a share folder between xubuntu 8.04 and my friends Vista pc.  Vista can put items in the share folder, but they show up as locked/read only on xubuntu.  How can I make it so that xubuntu can read and edit and do whatever to the files placed in there by Vista???
<Dante123> And I want this to be a permanent setup
<Dante123> so not a command having to be issued or permissions configured for every file
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> how  to get mime types list installed?
<lukinfore> found only assogiate, is there something cli?
<lukinfore> Dante123, maybe you can add your user to group what those files belong to?
#xubuntu 2009-04-03
<UKGent> very interesting - I am having a look at an item in my firefox cache - described as _Cache_001 . When you load it into emacs you can read a list of what looks like cookies. I am just being nosey .
<UKGent> The reason I am mentioning it is that I have just installed, updated and tested the Clam AV and it did find what it described as a cache virus which was in the same location. I have deleted that item. Maybe it was a false positive - who knows?
<UKGent> emacs seems to be able to interpret all sorts of stuff that is down as 'zero size' when you look at the Properties. I find it very interesting but do not understand most of it... but at least I can have a look.
<zoredache> you didn't change that file while firefox was open did you?
<UKGent> No
<zoredache> That seems like it would break firefox
<UKGent> well as I understand it - emacs stores the file in a buffer and only changes it if you tell it to....
<UKGent> I just use it to take a look
<UKGent> It is amazing how much information is fed back in these little text snippets... I find it interesting reading !
<UKGent> I would like to live long enough to really find out how emacs works - it seems very powerful but you are right - 'curiosity killed the cat'  never mind - I do have another computer if I break this one lol
<zoredache> the source is available...  If you want to know how it really works, that is where you could look.
<UKGent> Don't think I am quite up to interpreting that yet - although I will probably take a look. Roger Penrose recommends people to just read the equations anyway if they don't understand and see what happens!   I am working my way through the tutorial. I am old 50 years old. I wish I was young like some of you guys... I still find it very interesting just playing with it.. carefully of course !
<UKGent> I am toying with the idea of attending the EuroPython Even because it is not that far from me. I could probably learn a lot just sitting in on some of the tutorials & events and just listening. Might be worth going.
<J_Litewski> who knows of the MagicJack?
<UKGent> Litewski is that someones nick ?
<J_Litewski> no, it's a device that you plug into the computer that gives you a phone line
<J_Litewski> i was just wondering if anyone cracked it yet
<J_Litewski> since the inventor isn't thinking about finishing the Linux driver for it
<UKGent> Litewski does it work with international systems or just US ?
<J_Litewski> it works with any computer that has a USB 2.0 port that runs windows or an intel mac
<UKGent> Litewski sounds good - so you could hook up from just about anywhere with that ...
<J_Litewski> yep
<J_Litewski> it gives you a US phone number
<UKGent> Litewski - yes - that is what I was assuming
<J_Litewski> where is a good voice chatroom at?
<jayson> Hi all. I am noticing that a few of my GUI applications display all scrambled.. MythTV and a game called Adanaxis. Any ideas where I could start looking for a fix?
<wonderpoop> can somebody tell me how to switch from remote server login back to regular login in a shell prompt?
 * cody-somerville heads to bed, later folks
<zoredache> wonderpoop: what do you mwan remote server login?
<zoredache> what do you mean*
<wonderpoop> hi
<wonderpoop> you know how in windows login screen
<wonderpoop> you have the list of users
<wonderpoop> well she wanted that
<wonderpoop> so i went into user settings added users for login
<wonderpoop> but i clicked to login to a vnc i guess
<wonderpoop> so now when i boot up it searches for hosts
<wonderpoop> but of course doesn't find any
<wonderpoop> i was wondering how i could just access the login options in the command prompt
<wonderpoop> go back to regular l/p screen instead of the network one
<kaveh> someone at my place decided to update my xubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 - firefox started not working properly, the back and forward would be greyed out, it wouldnt put proper home page etc.. - so i googled, several solutions said to remove "xyz.default" and profiles.ini in the .mozilla/firefox folder and then remove / install firefox again. i did that and now firefox wants to make a profile, i dont know how to edit the permission
<kaveh> s so that it can make the profile folder in the .mozilla/firefox folder and when i make the profile elsewhere it says the profile is in use. then i made the profile on a folder on desktop, firefox loads but it wont work at all and a message pops up telling me "Could not initialize the applications security component"
<kaveh> anyone able to help?
<wonderpoop> it's under the login
<kaveh> ?
<wonderpoop> go to the login where you add users
<wonderpoop> oh i had a question
<wonderpoop> dunno if he is researching it
<wonderpoop> i'm stuck in the login screen for host servers
<wonderpoop> want to go back to the regular login/pass screen
<kaveh> oh right i thought u were answering my thing
<kaveh> lol
<wonderpoop> but since i'm stuck in the server login screen
<wonderpoop> i can't
<wonderpoop> so i was wondering if there was just a shell command i could use
<tr> What is the command to see usb devices in Xubuntu?
<tr> I want to see if the machine sees a digital camera connected via usb.
<jayson> you could type mount to see all the mounted devices
<wonderpoop> you know how you can change your login settings in ubuntu?
<wonderpoop> add users
<wonderpoop> add passwords
<wonderpoop> add a little pic for the login screen
<wonderpoop> under /usr/share/faces
<wonderpoop> ne1 here ever go into that?
<jayson> stumped
<wonderpoop> if you go to menu -> settings -> login
<wonderpoop> it's right there
<wonderpoop> i assume that e1 in here is using xubuntu?
<kaveh> anybody here
<kaveh> able to help me with firefox
<tr> yes
<tr> what is the issue?
<kaveh> its completely broken - i just updated to ubuntu 8.10
<kaveh> it wouldnt save homepage / kept doing first run
<kaveh> the front/back was greyed out
<wonderpoop> i clicked the remote login like i want to log into a remote server host
<jayson> wonderpoop - nice!
<wonderpoop> and now i can't change back
<kaveh> i googled a bit - most solutiosn were the same - delete "xyz.default" where xyz is just random letters/numbers
<kaveh> and profile.ini
<kaveh> then reinstall. i did that, now it wants to make a profile, i cant make the profile in the .mozilla/firefox folder cause of permissions so i made on desktop
<tr> What version of Firefox?
<kaveh> 3.0.8 i think
<kaveh> ya
<kaveh> 3.0.8
<kaveh> it works off desktop, but doesnt save it to load the 2nd time and "failed to initialize applications security components"
<tr> If you log in as root, does it behave differently?
<kaveh> no
<kaveh> rather i cant log in as root - has some random generated password
<kaveh> im completely new to ubuntu :P
<kaveh> how do i change the permissions so that i can edit thigns in .mozilla
<kaveh> i mean - im logged in as "kaveh"
<kaveh> and its in /home/kaveh/.mozilla
<kaveh> so i assumed i could edit it.. but i cant :\
<tr> sudo chmod 777 ~/.mozilla
<tr> try that.
<tr> you can edit things with root permissions by typing sudo nano -w ~/.mozilla/filetoedit
<tr> sudo (makes the command that follows it behave as if root executed it)
<tr> nano is a termnal-based text editor
<kaveh> cool ill give it a go
<tr> Good luck!
<jayson> When I open an app that uses the full screen, the display is always distorted and scrambled. Any idea how to fix this
<tr> Be careful with sudo... remember things are set with permissions to keep you from screwing things up! But don't worry too much.
<kaveh> hmm - also since i upgraded my graphics driver (nvidia-glx) was removed. when i try to reinstall through simantec it puts everything Xorg and xserver-desktop under "To be removed"
<kaveh> when i use the nvidia installer it fails to extract
<kaveh> and i remember when it ried the nvidia installer from their site there was something wrong with the nvidia kernel (when it was ubuntu 8.04)
<tr> What is your gfx card?
<kaveh> 9800gt
<kaveh> :D! firefox worked
<kaveh> thank you :D
<jayson> not sure. This is a brand new laptop. How can I find out?
<tr> Cool. NP
<kaveh> when you say distorted what do you mean?
<tr> jayson: sorry I was talking to kaveh
<tr> jayson: What is the laptop?
<jayson> kaveh I am using an hp dp7 adm truitron-x2 ati radeon
<kaveh> thats a nice laptop
<kaveh> my father has a similar one
<jayson> distorted like the resolution is off and the display is scrambled
<jayson> very nice.
<kaveh> my bet is it didnt ship with linux driversto
<kaveh> ?
<jayson> nope. The first thing I did when I powered it up was install xubuntu
<kaveh> hmm
<kaveh> my brother just did the same thing - had similar issue he swapped it to windows
<jayson> arrrrgggg. hope thats not my only solution
<tr> kaveh: I found this on web: Hi. As far as I know, the 9800 GT is supported in the nVidia 180 series drivers, including the one found in Intrepid's repositories; so if you have Ubuntu 8.10 you can search for nvidia-180-modaliases and nvidia-glx-180 in Synaptic.
<kaveh> lets hope
<jayson> the graphics card is ATI Radeon hd 3200 if that helps
<kaveh> thanks tr :D
<kaveh> im just googling it with the firefox you got working xD
<tr> kaveh: np
<kaveh> while i install the graphics
<kaveh> jayson
<kaveh> i *think* it might be related to the motherboard rather then the graphics card
<jayson> yes
<jayson> hmm That might be just as bad
<kaveh> my brother is a freak with these things - refuses to teach me but i sat around watching him and i remember he was complaining about the motherboard not working properly
<jayson> would switching to ubuntu vice xubuntu help?
<kaveh> that i am not sure about
<kaveh> ive only very recently swapped to ubuntu
<kaveh> less then a wek
<kaveh> *week
<tr> jayson: Not sure... are you running live cd or installed?
<jayson> installed
<tr> Well, you could download the livecd version of Ubuntu and try that...
<tr> What is the model of your laptop again? it is HP d7?
<jayson> what is the difference between the two?
<kaveh> dp7
<jayson> yes HP d7
<jayson> HPDV7-1247 cl
<jayson> DV7
<tr> jayson: mainly it is the window manager (xubuntu uses xfce4 which is a 'lighter weight' desktop, and Ubuntu uses Gnome)
<jayson> could I install gnome on xubuntu
<Mood> you could install gnome on xubuntu, but why? if you want a small footprint on an older machine, use xfce instead
<Mood> if you really want a small footprint, you may want to consider fluxbox on a debian install even
<jayson> Well thats what I was thinking, but this is not an older machine, plenty of disk space, memory etc
<tr> Mood: He has a really new laptop and is having video probs...
<Mood> ah, ok
<tr> jayson: Sorry I can't be of any more help... I'm off to bed.
<tr> later all.
<jayson> can I upgrad from xubuntu to ubuntu
<jayson> no prob tr thanks
<jayson> any ideas Mood:
<Mood> jayson: can you test your ati radeon card on a different machine? if you can, it'd be a way to rule out a bad card
<jayson> unfortunately no Its a laptop.
<Mood> coincidentally, earlier this week, my vid card died on me (fan died, heat death). i had these strange streaks and ghosting... originally thought it was a bad driver or monitor setting. but testing it on a diff machine, it was the same, hence bad card
<jayson> Ah
<Mood> jayson: does the live cd boot also give you video problems?
<jayson> Never tried the live cd boot. I will have to give that a try.
<jayson> Mood: I am going to try migrating to full ubuntu to see how that goes. If your arround after I reboot, I will let you know how it turns out
<Mood> there's a good chance that going from xubuntu to ubuntu will not fix your video issues. xubuntu is ubuntu with a different windows manager and some packages not installed out of the box
<jayson> I am hoping that my issue is with xfce. Could that be it?
<jayson> be back after a reboot
<jayson> well switching to gnome did nothing.
<jayson> nicer desktop though
<kaveh_1> guess whos back and very happy!
<kaveh_1> anywho
<kaveh_1> i have another question if anyone can help - its about tuxguitar
<kaveh_1> apparently my sound works (i get system beeps but also warcraft 3 audio works fine)
<kaveh_1> however, tuxguitar does not work at all
<kaveh_1> doesnt error or anything, i ran through terminal and no messages popped up
<bethie> ne1 here?
<bethie> how do i disable remote login from the terminal?
<forces> O.O
<Reliant> What's the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<knome> Reliant, basically, xubuntu runs xfce and ubuntu runs gnome
<knome> Reliant, there is more differences, but that's the most visible one
<Reliant> ahh, cool, that was the main thing I was hoping for :)
<Reliant> I was using KDE on Ubuntu, but when they released those plasmoids, I dropped KDE and started using XFCE. Just did a new install of the Beta of Ubuntu, and having sound & wireless problems in XFCE. Think I should just install Xubuntu?
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> you don't have to reinstall totally, if you don't want
<Reliant> not really. I managed to get the sound working from reading the forums, but I can't get the wireless to save the WEP key
<knome> right..
<Reliant> it autosaves in gnome, but not xfce. It looks like it's the same app too
<knome> Reliant, have you searched launchpad if it's a known bug?
<Reliant> launchpad?
<knome> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<knome> i can confirm this, however
<Reliant> there we go. Found a post with a solution. It requires GNome libraries to be enabled via the XFCE Startup and Session Manager, then deleting my wireless entry in the network manager and re-creating it
<knome> can you post me a link?
<Reliant> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=121234
<Reliant> don't have the link to the forum post that gave me the idea to delete the wireless connection entry
<knome> ok. thanks anyway
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Hello
<knome> !hi | mib_2ozkgxvl
<ubottu> mib_2ozkgxvl: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<mib_2ozkgxvl> I got abit of a problem...
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_2ozkgxvl> I locked myself out of my user thingy, I naffed my main user account, so made a new one via terminal, but every time i click the Users and Groups button I get denied access, help?
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Note, I am a linux beginner.
<knome> mib_2ozkgxvl, it is a really bad thing to remove the first user account.
<knome> mib_2ozkgxvl, i suppose you no have no user account with sudo rights.
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Nope, but I can log into root in terminal?
<knome> mib_2ozkgxvl, i suppose you can't
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Basicly, how do I grant a user sudo rights via terminal?
<knome> mib_2ozkgxvl, there is ways to recover but i'm no expert in that.
<knome> !sudoers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<knome> there is /etc/sudoers which can be edited only by root or a sudoer.
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Whats that?
<knome> it is a list of people who have rights to sudo
<knome> but it doesn't help you a lot
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Is there a way to open/edit it?
<knome> and editing it is highly unwanted
<knome> suppose there is but as i said, i'm no expert in that
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Bugger.
<Reliant> If you are totally locked out, there are ways to boot into a recovery mode that gives you root access to the drive itself, letting you edit those files. I'm don't know enough about it to walk you through it, but it can be done
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Through thunar?
<Reliant> what's thunar?
<knome> Reliant, the file manager in xfce.
<mib_2ozkgxvl> The default file thing
<knome> mib_2ozkgxvl, you'd be better asking in #ubuntu. there is more people there and this isn't xubuntu specific.
<Reliant> ahh, no, it has to be done at boot time through the boot manager, such as grub or lilo. There also boot CDs that can bring you into the recovery mode
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Erm I have got sudoers open
<mib_2ozkgxvl> It looks simple enough
<knome> mib_2ozkgxvl, you can *read* it, but you can't modify it.
<mib_2ozkgxvl> I think I can editit
<Reliant> you should get an error when you try to save it
<mib_2ozkgxvl> Yea, I though using sudo gedit would work, but didn't
<pren> hi, how can i lanuch nautilus in xfce without it taking over the desktop? i just want the file manager
<pren> hi
<pren> hi, how can i lanuch nautilus in xfce without it taking over the desktop? i just want the file manager
<knome> pren, 'nautilus --no-desktop'
<knome> pren, please don't flood
<pren> knome, sure thanks
<pren> my xchat didnt display my comment so i thought it didn't get there (so i reposted...)
<pren> btw knome if i use nautilus - do you think it will take much more resources than thunar?
<knome> yes, i know it will.
<pren> i see, the reason i use is because it has an extension taht allows me to resize pix on right-click , can i get thunar to do that ? (and rotate if possble)
<knome> suppose not, but you could install something like mirage and add a shortcut to that
<knome> with custom actions
<pren> like "open with mirage" or something?
<Reliant> xfce have a better ftp prog than gftp? Don't get me wrong, I like gftp, just somewhat new to what alternatives xfce has to offer :)
<knome> pren, you will get that in the application menu anyway, once you open an image file
<pren> knome,  in thunar?
<knome> pren, yes.
<pren> knome mmm,,,so install mirage and then,,,?
<ablomen> Reliant, i use filezilla nowadays, some parts are better then gftp, some parts are worse (yes, it is possible), overal its a bit better imho
<Reliant> yeah, I use that one for windows
<Reliant> I had forgotten there was a linux version
<ablomen> anoter option is mounting ftp, works a lot better but i have found that with a lot of different websites its a bit difficult to manage
<ball> Does Xubuntu work well in a Xen domU ?
<TheSheep> I think there are ubuntu images for ec2
<TheSheep> so I guess it works
<ball> Thanks
<ball> Hello gorgut
<gorgut> ball, hey there. How goes?
<ball> gorgut: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<gorgut> ball, Can't complain. Finally got all my network issues straightened out. Setting up a webserver now :)
<ball> gorgut: what httpd are you using?
<ball> back shortly
<gorgut> ball, apache2
<gramblavec> Hi.
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<J_Litewski> is it bad if processes get killed for lack of memory?
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: yes
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: you should have some swap for such cases
<J_Litewski> well, i was working on fixing the x server, since my tweaks caused it to crash, and when i was in terminal mode, it kept complaining about killing processes or child processes
<verme> hi
<J_Litewski> and i was having the problem of xubuntu lagging like no tommorrow
<TheSheep> something used all available memory
<J_Litewski> i ran top while in terminal mode, and nothing looked out of place
<TheSheep> and the system had to start killing processes to keep some space for itself
<TheSheep> how about sudo top?
<J_Litewski> mostly it was xserver and thunar
<J_Litewski> didn't try that
<verme> anybody could test an application in a xubuntu system?
<TheSheep> also, you should look at the memory usage, not cpu
<TheSheep> verme: depends, what is it?
<verme> TheSheep: it is a media player
<Pres-Gas> verme, describe and then post link...volunteers should then step forward
<verme> aras.sf.net
<Pres-Gas> Hey, TheSheep
<TheSheep> hi there
<verme> TheSheep: could you get it?
<Pres-Gas> I missed being able to stop in here...glad I can again.
<TheSheep> verme: I'm at work now and can't install the required libraries, maybe someone else...
<mprice> verme I have some time to help
<verme> hum
<verme> ok, thank mprice
<J_Litewski> TheSheep, something is using up a good chunk of my memory
<verme> mprice: the application can be downloaded from http://aras.sf.net
<mprice> ok
<verme> the binaries are included in the tarball
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: run top and press O (capital o) two times
<TheSheep> verme: somehow I don't like running binaries I got from random people on the internet :)
<J_Litewski> i did that TheSheep
<verme> TheSheep: that binaries are from sourceforge
<verme> nevertheless, maybe you want to read the code before compile it
<TheSheep> J_Litewski: the program at the top of the list is probably the culprit
<J_Litewski> well, thats firefox
<J_Litewski> it's only using 11.7%
<J_Litewski> it's using 143m of swap though
<yopla> hello
<TheSheep> !hi | yopla
<ubottu> yopla: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<yopla> do you know why my event system volume si sow weak ?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> whatever it is
<yopla> my distrib is interpid
<yopla> is so weak (loud contrary)
<TheSheep> can you rephrease?
<TheSheep> rephrase
<TheSheep> argh, two non-native speakers trying to communicate XD
<Pres-Gas> I suggest you renegotiate your protocols
<yopla> ok with rythmbox the sound volume is MOUCH louder
<yopla> MUCH
<TheSheep> ah, it's too quiet
<yopla> quiet yes ty
<TheSheep> but xubuntu doesn't have system sounds...
<yopla> humm
<TheSheep> yopla: can you give an example of when you hear them?
<yopla> pidgin for example
<Pres-Gas> yopla, what applications are you actively working with when your sounds are quiet.
<yopla> I can't hear new message sound
<yopla> in fact I can hear but it is tooo quiet
<yopla> and rytmbox too loud
<Pres-Gas> yopla, there are separate volume settings for each application as well as xfce's sound settings
<yopla> with pidgin the volume control isn't movable
<Pres-Gas> That is interesting...it is gray or dimmed?
<yopla> grey
<yopla> cursor is on the middle
<yopla> with rythmbox I'v put vol output to 2% to hear other apps sound
<chewit> the remote filesystems in Xubuntu 9.04, how do i access ftp
<mprice> chewit, did you open up gigolo?
<mprice> or do you already have the ftp server mounted?
<yopla> filezilla ?
<chewit> yeh, i opened up gigolo
<chewit> i have an ftp setup
<chewit> but i do not know how to view it
<chewit> i cant use thunar
<yopla> it is not native with thunar I think
<yopla> Thunar(s not konqueror lol
<chewit> so how do i open the ftp then
<yopla> with an ftp client ?
<chewit> yeh, but i would rather use what xubuntu is offering
<mprice> that I haven't got gigolo to do either, I just end up right clicking on the share and then selecting copy URI and the opening it up in firefox to navigate it
<chewit> yeh
<chewit> its a bit of a dead end then
<chewit> this is what Thunar needs, ftp support
<yopla> you coul try something like ftpfs ?
<chewit> and tabs would be nice
<chewit> k
<TheSheep> mounting it in gigolo should let you view it
<vinnl> chewit, I believe the FTP support is coming with Xfce 4.8 :)
<vinnl> (Without Gigolo)
<chewit> ah
<TheSheep> it's then treated as normal directory
<chewit> excellent, any ideas when thats out, 2010?
<yopla> lol
<TheSheep> chewit: when it's ready
<TheSheep> chewit: you can help if you want
<vinnl> Heh, 2010 would be nice but it might very well slip
<chewit> yeh, 4.6 did, was meant for Sept 09
<yopla> http://curlftpfs.sourceforge.net then you could use thunar
<J_Litewski> chewit, thats what i think thunar needs too
<TheSheep> yopla: that's what gigolo does
<TheSheep> yopla: more or less
<yopla> ok sorry
<yopla> don't konw gigolo
<yopla> I'm in 8.10
<nighstalker> Is anyone having trouble with their programs disasppearing at random in Ibex? Every since I've upgraded, programs just randomly turn off and disappear with no errors or anything. I've done a reformat and reinstall to see if that would fix it, but no luck.
<fortunev> Mood: are you on?
<Mood> yessir
<fortunev> remember the issue with the video card late yesterday evening
<Mood> yeseir
<Mood> did you get it fixed?
<fortunev> d/l the driver from adm and everything is working like a charm. the default driver was causing all the trouble
<Mood> wow, that's surprising. was the default driver specific to ati radeon?
<fortunev> to ati. Infact I got a notification saying that my vid card would not work well unless I installed the update. After the update I got all the probs. disabled the driver prob went away but slow video. dl the adm driver and lightning fast vids
<Mood> good to hear your card wasn't busted
<Mood> was the problem driver open-source? or from AIT?
<Mood> ATI*
<Mood> the notification you got -- it was from xubuntu? or from a website?
<fortunev> think the driver was open source, but not shure how to tell
<fortunev> the notification was from xubuntu
<Mood> via synaptic?
<fortunev> yes
<Mood> weirdness... it may be a bug. what was your vid card again?
<fortunev> radeon HD3200
<fortunev> I could not find anything like it in any repository
<Mood> so what driver did you install?
<Mood> the first time, the one that didn't work
<fortunev> it was the driver from the notification ATI something ...
<Mood> well that may have done it... installing drivers not intended for your hardware is destined for problemos :-s
<Mood> hey- fortunev- come over to #xubuntu-offtopic for a sec.. i have a question for you
<fortunev> k
<fortunev> Mood: how would I know when the cloak is done?
<Pres-Gas> I am trying to remember, is 9.04 now offering ecryptfs for home in the gui install?
<Enigma> anyone alive in here?
<Ragamufin> nope
<Ragamufin> we are all zombies
<Pres-Gas> Braaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins
<Enigma> hmm, sounds good, just put some parmasan cheese on it, and it'll taste like spaghetti
<Enigma> naw, but i had a quick question about Xfce, is it possible to make the bottom bar to static? I have it scaled across the screen, but when i open in more windows, it scales off the screen
<vinnl> Enigma, what is "scaled"?
<Enigma> i mean
<Enigma> stretched
<vinnl> Enigma, you mean it's set to "Full Width"?
<Enigma> si
<vinnl> And the panel reaches outside the screen?
<Pres-Gas> Enigma, you can right click on some blank space in there and you should see an option to go to Properties for "Task List"....
<Enigma> yeah, i think the problem is that xfce doesn't show my correct resolution
<Pres-Gas> you can then manipulate how the windows get stacked in there and whatnot
<vinnl> Ah that might very well be... Or perhaps you just need to reconfigure the monitor itself
<Enigma> vinnl, i can't, it's a laptop
<vinnl> Well, surely you can also configure that? (I don't really often use laptops :P)
<Enigma> i blame it on the lack of acceptance of linux for the people at Compaq
<Enigma> for linux*
 * verme has to go
<BigMoopies> hello, my sound isn't as loud as it is in Windows.  Would it be possible to fix this ?
<vinnl> BigMoopies, you can add the Volume Control applet to the panel to raise the volume
<BigMoopies> vinnl, already did. This is a *buntu (or linux in general) problem, not just XFCE
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BigMoopies> all i see in XFCE is Device: #0: HDA Intel
<BigMoopies> wannabe master: Master,0
<BigMoopies> along with default for the device
<gorgut> BigMoopies, open up the full mixer and adjust the PCM channel
<BigMoopies> PCM is all the way up, Master is almost all the way up, Front is all the way up, Front Mic Boost is all the way up , Surround, center , LFE, Side, line, is down , CD is all the way up , mic is down,  Mic Boost is all the way up along with PC Speaker, and digital is all the way up
<BigMoopies> I have Realtek ALC888
<BigMoopies> a*
<BigMoopies> Should I try installing the company's linux drivers ?
<BigMoopies> would that make a difference ?
<lesshaste> how do you report a bug in clearlooks?
<vinnl> I suppose you'll have to report them at Launchpad since Clearlooks doesn't seem to have its own bugtracker
<vinnl> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<happy-dude> e	hiya -- I need some help regarding how to compile swiftweasel: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195473&package_id=230717 -- ... How do I compile?
<cerrdor_> anyone know how to configure mutt to use my gmail account
<lesshaste> cerrdor_, great question :)
<lesshaste> cerrdor_, does it support imap?
<poppa> can anyone help me? I have a broadcom driver installed but it cannot see my wireless netowkr
<BigMoopies> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217789
<BigMoopies> I see I am not the only one
#xubuntu 2009-04-04
<meowImAKitty> Q: All of a sudden when I start my computer the background is gone, and no icons are shown on the desktop. I have to go Applications>Settings>Settings Manager>Desktop> and click "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop" after I click it another dialog pops up saying "To ensure that Xfce does not manager your desktop the next time you start Xfce, please be sure to save your session when logging out. If you are not using the Xfce Session M
<meowImAKitty> cjae, r u from moose jaw?
<cjae> no but kind of close why meowImAKitty
<meowImAKitty> I live in Moose Jaw
<cjae> cool
<meowImAKitty> Yeah lol
<meowImAKitty> Cool to see someone else around here uses linux too ;P
<meowImAKitty> ﻿ Q: All of a sudden when I start my computer the background is gone, and no icons are shown on the desktop. I have to go Applications>Settings>Settings Manager>Desktop> and click "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop" after I click it another dialog pops up saying "To ensure that Xfce does not manager your desktop the next time you start Xfce, please be sure to save your session when logging out. If you are not using the Xfce Sessi
<J_Litewski> i didn't get all of that meowlmAkitty
<meowImAKitty> What got cut off?
<J_Litewski> how do you restart the xfce4-panel?
<J_Litewski> nevermind
<ball> hello cjae
<BigMoopies> XFCE is taking longer to login than GNOME, is that common ?
<BigMoopies> It still runs better , once logged in though.
<rootsnatch> does anyone know how to uncheck the save session for future logins checkbox by default?
<zoredache> rootsnatch: adjust the file .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<zoredache> make it say SaveOnExit=false under [General]
<Wh1te> is it true that xfce is b0rked with new icon packages?
<Ragamufin> Wh1te, i dont think so
<Wh1te> k, thats good news
<charlie-tca> no, it is not true
<Wh1te> kool, i just had to make sure before i even thought about trying to use new icons
<Ragamufin> i dont use the stock icons though
<charlie-tca> It might depend on the icon set. Not every set is complete and not every set works. They are written by separate people.
<anthony_> How do i see other ubuntu computers on my network?
<charlie-tca> Install pyneighborhood or samba, I think.
<charlie-tca> Are they windows computers?
<Slonkie> "ubuntu computers"
<anthony_> I tried both, but nthey aren't working exactly right.
<Slonkie> no :(
<charlie-tca> I don't know what "exactly right" means. Can you explain that?
<anthony_> Maby i'm just not using them right, but itthose 2 solutions can't connect to my ubuntu laptop
<s4ck> hola sala
<Artelus> Hi
<Artelus> can someone help me fix my system's clock?
<Artelus> I somehow messed it up and I don't know how to get it back to normal
<Artelus> right now the "date" keeps resetting itself one hour back every time i reboot, it's been like this since daylights saving time
<J_Litewski> is anyone else having problems with xfce4-panel loading correctly at sartup?
<SiDi> is it a problem when it loads correctly ? :P
<SiDi> (it does, here, just that sometimes it forgets my cpu governor plugin)
<J_Litewski> well, i have to restart it almost every time because the Applications button doesn't show up
<Slonkie> What is the command to start the calculator?
<slow-motion> hi
<Artelus> Can someone help me troubleshoot my system time?!?!
<Slonkie> someone will respond if they know how to fix it Artelus.
<Ruadh> xbuntu 9.04 is impressive
<Slonkie> It's only beta right?
<Ruadh> yes
<Ruadh> for only a couple of wees
<Ruadh> weeks
<Slonkie> can't wait for final :P
<Ruadh> Slonkie, update-manager -d
<Slonkie> huh?
<Ruadh> do it in a term
<Ruadh> d/l and install 9.04
<Slonkie> well is it stable?
<Ruadh> It feels stable for me. However, if you'd prefer to hold back until 23 Apr. do so
<Ruadh> It also comes with OOo 3
<Slonkie> is the interface changed?
<Ruadh> not much
<Ruadh> looks a bit brighter and a little sharper
<Slonkie> all right
<kas> hi
<Slonkie> well i'll try it, hope it works
<kas> u use Xubuntu 9.04 beta.
<Ruadh> lol
<kas> and i have problem with volume control.
<Ruadh> kas, we were just talking about it
<kas> i don't know why but keys for volume control don't work.
<Slonkie> installing.
<kas> do you have any idea how i can fix this problem?
<Ruadh> I haven't yet had a look at the volume
<kas> on Xubuntu and Ubuntu 8.10 evrything was ok.
<kas> I use HP Compaq 6730s.
<Ruadh> kas have a look at -> multimedia -> mixer
<Slonkie> lets say my wlan driver doesn't work in 9.04 Ruadh, do you know how i change back to 8.10?
<Ruadh> I use a vired lan
<Ruadh> wired
<Slonkie> well is it possible to restore back to 8.10 if it doesn't work?
<kas> I can change volume by mixer.
<Ruadh> Slonkie, if you think youd have probs don't install
<kas> but keys on keyboard don't work.
<Slonkie> Well, i don't know if my madwifi driver will work or not
<kas> Fn + F11 & Fn + F12
<Ruadh> kas,  then you should get sound
<kas> I have sound.
<Ruadh> lol
<kas> but I can't change volume from keybord.
<kas> keyboard
<kas> I don't know why but I can't mute sound or change volume by using Fn + Fx keys.
<Ruadh> kas, some of the guys in #ubuntu may help
<kas> ok, thanks.
<lukinfore> hi
<Ruadh> I using a laptop
<lukinfore> anyone here have mousescroll in xfce4-terminal working when running console apps?
<lukinfore> such as man vim htop?
<lukinfore> on jaunty btw
<Slor> somone please remind me - what's the command to get the UUID for a volume?
<lukinfore> vol_id --uuid, afair
<Slor> That's it - thanks!
<lukinfore> np
<lukinfore> so, noone has 9.04_installed&&mouse_with_wheel?
<Ruadh> lukinfore, I have 9.04 installed and am able to use my mouse
<Slor> what's the command to update the /dev/by-uuid entry?
<Ruadh> with wheel
<Slor>  - /dev/disk/by-uuid, that is
<Slor> or do I just make the link manually..
<lukinfore> Ruadh, and you use xfce4-terminal?
<Ruadh> no. but I can use my wheel mouse in other apps
<Ruadh> eg xchat
<lukinfore> thats great
<lukinfore> im able too
<Ruadh> I have no need for vim
<lukinfore> but won't you try to test is this a bug?
<lukinfore> not necessary vim
<lukinfore> man affected too for me
<lukinfore> or you have no need of man?
<SiDi> i love GPU benches
<SiDi> they always say "no dx 10.1" as a downside for nvidia cards
<SiDi> i wonder when they'll write "no physx, cuda, opengl" for ati cards
<Ruadh> lukinfore, I am able to use my wheel mouse in Term
<lukinfore> when man running?
<lukinfore> or htop?
<Ruadh> dunno about that
<lukinfore> its easily to find out
<lukinfore> just run man man
 * lukinfore can't belive it takes so much time
<Ruadh> Mines doesn't work
<Ruadh> try #ubuntu
<Slonkie> even tho im upgrading to 9.04 it will keep my documents, settings etc right?
<Slonkie> emails etc?
<Ruadh> Slonkie, yes
<Slonkie> good
<lukinfore> Ruadh, k, thanks
<Ruadh> Make sure you save you files first
<Ruadh> lukinfore, ok, sorry
<rvn_> how can i get desktop icons AND minimized app icons to show up on the desktop
<rvn_> this is quite puzzling to me that they would separate the two options
<Slonkie> wow 9.04 looks so good
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> btw knome , i love the gtk theme :P
<vinnl> Do we have a new GTK theme? :)
<SiDi> firefox doesnt look fresh, but apart from that, the theme is quite beautiful, its a nice improvement
<SiDi> Yeh
<vinnl> \o/
<vinnl> And the Usplash? Still the same?
<SiDi> I think it's still the same, yeh :(
<SiDi> but there's a new gdm too :D
<vinnl> Yeah I know, I'm already using that on 8.10 ;-)
<SiDi> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/3541/newgtk.png
<SiDi> Ignore the bugs on the panel
<SiDi> its not been refreshed :P
<Slonkie> Isen't that ubuntu?
<vinnl> Yeah I already have the GTK theme, I just didn't know it was already default :)
<vinnl> Oh, but I didn't see the new xfwm4 theme though
<vinnl> Which one is it?
<Slonkie> where do i change theme, i can't find it? Lol
<vinnl> Appearance in the Settings Manager
<SiDi> vinnl, its my own xfwm :P
<SiDi> search for "Dusty 2" in xfce-look.org
<vinnl> Ah :)
<SiDi> its designed for Dust Burnt
<vinnl> Well it fits the theme nicely :)
<Ruadh> Slonkie, There is GNOME ubuntu
<SiDi> yeh xD
<Slonkie> i know Ruadh.
<Slonkie> can i ask what theme your using, SiDi ?
<SiDi> Slonkie, its the new Xubuntu theme ;P
<SiDi> i'm usually using miu/human reprise/dust/elegant brit/machiatto
<Slonkie> sounds advanced lol
<SiDi> i made flexible xfwm versions for EB, dust and Miu
<SiDi> they're ubuntu community themes for the 3 first, and the 2 latter are famous themes in gnome-look.org
<Ruadh> Openoffice.org 3 looks good too
<Slonkie> What's xfwm? :/
<vinnl> !xfwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfwm
<vinnl> !xfwm4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfwm4
<vinnl> Hmm... Anyway, it's Xfce's window manager
<Ruadh> Slonkie, A small window manager
<vinnl> Or: the thing that positions the windows on screen and draws the window borders and such
<Slonkie> All right
<Ruadh> light weight
<vinnl> And which can also provide desktop effects :)
<SiDi> and feature-full :)
<SiDi> xfwm is one of the main reasons why i use xfce instead of gnome
<Ragor> hi
<Ragor> would anybody be able to help me with an xubuntu problem?
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> :)
<Ragor> I'm stuck on step 4 of 7 of installation, I'm not sure where to go from there
<SiDi> Step 4 = partitions ?
<Ragor> it's for prepare partitions, and it just shows a blank box and the buttons aren't able to be clicked
<SiDi> It *sounds* like a bug :D
<SiDi> What hard drive disk do you have ?
<vinnl> Yeah it does. Which version of Xubuntu are you using>
<vinnl> *?
<Slonkie> hmm anyone able of helping me install "dust" theme from xfce-look.org ?
<Ragor> It's 8.10 version
<Ragor> and I'm trying to use c:/
<Slonkie> I don't know how to load the theme.
<SiDi> Slonkie, take the folder in the .tar.gz and put it it .themes
<vinnl> First extract it
<SiDi> Ragor, what do you mean when it says "it shows a blank box" ?
<Slonkie> in ~/ ?
<SiDi> and, are you using a very exotic disk ?
<vinnl> Slonkie, yes
<Ragor> I can upload a picture of it to imageshack, hold on a second...
<Slonkie> there is no .themes in home
<SiDi> Slonkie, yeh, put the folder that contains gtk-2.0 (it shall be named Dust) in ~/.themes/
<SiDi> Create it, Slonkie
<vinnl> Slonkie, you can create it
<vinnl> Slonkie, I wrote a guide on this: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<SiDi> and if you ever want to add icons, its ~/.icons :P
<vinnl> Scroll down to GTK theme
<SiDi> btw, does anyone know if xfce4.6 has features for installing themes such as GNOME's ?
<Slonkie> Thanks, vinnl. :)
<Slonkie> and SiDi!
<SiDi> You're welcome Slonkie :p and test my xfwm with Dust Burnt <3
<vinnl> SiDi, you mean Metacity themes?
<Slonkie> where do i get your xfwm, sidi?
<SiDi> vinnl, i mean having an "install" button :P
<vinnl> SiDi, ah :P
<SiDi> Slonkie, sec, gonna get you the link
<SiDi> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Dusty+mod?content=97752
<Slonkie> Cool
<Slonkie> thanks
<vinnl> It might be, I believe the Appearance dialog was renewed (besides being renamed :P)
<Ruadh> nite all
<SiDi> my wallpaper really rockks with this theme
<vinnl> Night
<SiDi> night, Ruadh
<Ragor> This is what it shows http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2977/img3727y.jpg
<SiDi> Ragor, your hard drive disk is not recognised
<SiDi> i'm REALLY curious about knowing what it is
<SiDi> What is in the HDD, right now ? A windows fresh install ?
<Ragor> It's just an old desktop computer with just a c:\ drive
<Ragor> Do you mean you need to know hardware?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> any modern hdd, including exotic ones such as SSD cards, etc, are recognised by ubuntu
<Slonkie> There is no "Interface settings", vinnl ?
<SiDi> only old exotic disks use to cause trouble
<Ragor> Would I be able to find that out from the computer info or do I have to take my computer apart to find out?
<vinnl> Slonkie, you're using 8.10, right?
<SiDi> Ragor, could you please open a console and type "sudo fdisk -l", and also "sudo lshw" ?
<Slonkie> 9.04
<vinnl> Slonkie, ah, then it's Appearance
<SiDi> Tell us if the first command returns anything at all, and about the second one, search for something that looks like an HDD name
<Slonkie> so i add the folder called gtk-2.0 to .themes and rename it to dust
<Ragor> um...how would I do that? Sorry I'm a noob
<Slonkie> is that right? or the whole dust folder?
<SiDi> Ragor, lshw stands for "list hardware"
<vinnl> Slonkie, the whole Dust folder
<SiDi> Ragor, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<SiDi> Ragor, we cant say you're having a lucky start :)
<Slonkie> cool
<SiDi> Slonkie, you add the folder containing gtk-2.0, actually
<SiDi> Slonkie, i recommand you also download Dust Burnt, its much sexier with thunar
<Ragor> for sdo 1shw it says command not found
<SiDi> "sudo lshw", its L S H W
<vinnl> And sUdo :)
<SiDi> sudo fdisk -l  is also a L
<Ragor> ok it says...a lot umm what part should I rewrite here?
<Slonkie> Dust burnt.. is that at xfce-look.org too?
<SiDi> Anything that looks like "seagate, maxtor", or whatever is the name of your hard drive disk's constructor
<Ragor> for fdisk -l it says cannot open /dev/sda
<SiDi> if you don't know what hardware you have, give me the exact name of your pc (for instance acer v29483xfeE3) and i'll google it
<SiDi> ok, then this confirms your hard drive disk is not recognised
<Ragor> so xubuntu is unable to work on my computer completely?
<Slonkie> SiDi can you link me to dust burnt? i can't find it :(
<SiDi> Slonkie, sec
<SiDi> Ragor, there may be ways to make your hardware be recognised
<Ragor> eMachines T1220 desktop is the computer I'm using
<SiDi> https://code.launchpad.net/dusttheme/0.3/0.3.3 Slonkie take extras
<SiDi> Ok Ragor , let me browse a little and see if someone found a way to make it work :)
<Ragor> ok thanks
<SiDi> (and i *personnaly* recommand you to avoid acer/packard bell/hp/toshiba/asus in the future, samsung and dell pcs have much less exotic hardware)
<Ragor> ok, this is an old desktop, I'm just hoping the new os will make it faster
<Memfis> does anyone else here run ltsp on Xubuntu?
<SiDi> Memfis, not me ;)
<Memfis> :)
<SiDi> Ragor, my Pentium 2 and my old Athlon XP 1500+ run linux quite well :D
<Slonkie> how do i know if i loaded your xwfm (i hope thats the right word) SiDi ? i really diden't see any change when i loaded it
<SiDi> Ragor, there are people running linux on your hardware, so its possible
<SiDi> Slonkie, add it to Dust/ folder in .themes, and you can change it via the appearence menu ;)
<Ragor> how? =s
<SiDi> Ragor, you should try older liveCDs, such as 8.04 (or lets be crazy, 6.06 :D), they may have drivers for older hardware that have now been given up
<Ragor> ok
<SiDi> i'm gonna keep googling a little
<SiDi> your disk is an IDE, right ?
<Slonkie> allright. is it possible to change the colours in a theme? I don't like the brown colour in burnt
<SiDi> (btw, it seems to have a lot of hardware trouble with windows, too, according to google :p)
<SiDi> Slonkie, in GNOME it's uber easy, in XFCE it isnt :D
<SiDi> Slonkie, open the gtkrc file in gtk-2.0, usually the colors are on the top of the file
<Slonkie> all right :(
<Ragor> I dont know if its IDE
<SiDi> (In GNOME, you have a color picker that enables modifying the colors on the fly ;p)
<Ragor> where can I find old versions of xubuntu?
<SiDi> Sec, Ragor :)
<Slonkie> nvm SiDi, i think i'll get used to this theme
<SiDi> Which country, Ragor ?
<Ragor> US
<SiDi> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04.1/release/ here for Xubuntu 8.04
<SiDi> its a long term support version, so you'll have security updates for a few years, and major software updates every 6 months
<Ragor> ok that's good
<SiDi> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/6.06.1/release/ and this one, which is running out of support soon, though
<SiDi> You could also try KNOPPIX, its a linux distro with awesome hardware compatibility. i've often heard people recommanding it to check if hardware was recognised.
<Ragor> ok, thanks
<Ragor> I'll have to wait a few hours to get blank cds, then I'll try it out
<SiDi> ew
<SiDi> i'll sleep in a few hours, btw ^^
<Slonkie> Anyone know how i add icons/shortcuts to where the firefox and "help" are in the tray?
<vinnl> Slonkie, right click, Add to Panel, Launcher
<vinnl> You can then drag applications from Applications->Accessories->Appfinder to the white area on the left
<Slonkie> This doesn't add them where firefox is
<vinnl> Where does it? All the way to the right? You can right click it and select Move
<vinnl> (And no, it's not ideal, the code to use drag 'n drop instead of this tiresome method already exists, I believe, for Xfce 4.8)
<Slonkie> i think theres a bug, when i press it it removes both the upper and lower tray for like 1 sec and then it turns them back on without giving me possibilty of moving
<vinnl> Tray?
<Slonkie> What would you call it?
<vinnl> Oh, perhaps the "Add to panel" thingy is still open
<vinnl> Well, I don't know what you're referring to, I'm guessing the panel :P
<Slonkie> yep the panel
<Slonkie> well panels that would be
<vinnl> Well, you might want to close the Add to Panel dialog :)
<Slonkie> it was closed.
<vinnl> Hmm
<vinnl> So when you minimise every window you see nothing?
<Slonkie> seems that it's only with the launcher it's a problem
<Slonkie> hmm let me just try agian
<SiDi> (Sorry Slonkie but it looks like you had an epic failure ;p no offense)
<Slonkie> well there is nothing when i minimize everything.
<vinnl> Then I'm puzzled, probably a bug I suppose
<SiDi> Are the panels greyed out ?
<Slonkie> i think so since i'm able to move all my other objects
<SiDi> What if you reopen and close the "Add to panel" window ?
<Ragamufin> anyone using Jaunty?
<Slonkie> yep plenty
 * vinnl wishes he were
<Ragamufin> any bad bugs or is it usable?
<Slonkie> that did it SiDi !
<Slonkie> that's great, thanks :P
<durt> Ragamufin, still under going lots of updates.
<durt> Ragamufin, but sure, it's usable.
<Ragamufin> durt, i can deal with some breakage
<durt> then knock yourself out, and speak up on #ubuntu+1 if you find anything amiss.
<Slonkie> lol now the panels closed for real
<Slonkie> how do i "restart" them? :P
<vinnl> Slonkie, Alt+F2, run "xfce4-panel"
<SiDi> Ragamufin, jaunty with GNOME is, but for me with XFCE it isnt
<SiDi> but i suspect my install is broken
<SiDi> (i installed during the alpha 3, not during the beta :p)
<Ragamufin> ok SiDi i will see what happens when i do the upgrade
<SiDi> Slonkie, "xfce4-panel --restart &" (but i'm too late :o)
<SiDi> Ragamufin, wait for the stable before you upgrade :P
<SiDi> but you can try the beta apart from there
<Slonkie> i restarted my PC :P
<Slonkie> now i were able to move them without any trouble
<SiDi> Waiting for stable in order to move your actual install is a good idea because it wont break your current config. There are intrepid -> jaunty migration scripts that will be launched on dist-upgrade, apparently, and there might still be a few package conflicts, since we're on beta
<Ragamufin> SiDi, noted, thankfully if my system gets hosed i can reinstall intrepid pretty fast
<Ragamufin> or Debian for that matter
<SiDi> meeeh :(
<SiDi> just dont break your system (and stick with xubuntu ;P)
<Ragamufin> SiDi, i like debian as well as xubuntu, prolly even more at times
<Ragamufin> but xubuntu atm is running well
<SiDi> I don't really mind, actually :p Debian folks are some kind of cousins :P
<Slonkie> hah
<vinnl> Well, I'm off again, 'night
<Slonkie> goodnight vinnl and thanks
<Slonkie> bah too slow :P
<Slonkie> Anyone using wine here and having the problem that wine doesn't shut down the apps when you close them? and maybe got a solution?
<SiDi> It does shut them down
<SiDi> but some apps crash when you wanna stop them ^^
<SiDi> if you run them in a virtual desktop, then closing the virtual desktop will always close the apps inside it
<Slonkie> no it doesn't shut them down, when i check top in terminal i see wineserver + the exe name and in there i kill them
<Ragamufin> i have a minor issue to whoever might know the fix, i always get a window open on boot that says my battery is charged to 49% and is probably broken, however the battery is fine under the evil OS
<SiDi> Slonkie, what about notepad ?
<SiDi> Ragamufin, cant help, never had that
<Slonkie> notepad does get shut down
<SiDi> It's the app that crashes when you close it then ;P
<Slonkie> seems like it's a problem with the application i'm using
<Slonkie> That sucks.
<Slonkie> Wish there were made Danish->English and English->Danish dictionaries for linux. would make it all alot easier :P
<knome> right...
<knome> i suppose there is some
<Slonkie> i don't think so, knome. atleast i chouldn't find anything on google.
<SiDi> Want me to be a dictionnary ?
<SiDi> I know at least 5 danish words \o/
<Slonkie> lol
<Slonkie> There's online alternatives i know. but the internet at my school sucks so i need one on my computer :(
<SiDi> ping knome
<SiDi> knome, i've got a problem with the new gtk and transmission. see : http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3729/transmission.png
<knome> SiDi, i actually didn't know we changed the gtk theme
<Slonkie> can i ask how i made xchat invinsible, SiDi ?
<SiDi> knome, isnt it you who packaged it ? :P
<knome> SiDi, nope.
<SiDi> damn, something's gone wrong on my brain
<knome> SiDi, mr_pouit has done the artwork packaging
<SiDi> its MurrinaXubuntu0.2 for jaunty
<SiDi> oh, i'm gonna mail xubuntu-devel then
<knome> is it really? it shouldn't be the default...
<SiDi> sorry knome , i thought you were the author
<SiDi> ah
<SiDi> well, its the one i use xD
<knome> i'm the author, but i haven't packaged it
<Slonkie> it's not in my lol
<SiDi> Slonkie, its transparency
<knome> i know it has problems
<knome> SiDi, that's why we decided to stay with murrinastormcloud
<SiDi> knome, i see, i thought it would have been shipped (i'd like it, because its sexier than intrepid's one)
<SiDi> i see
<SiDi> well, at least you know there's an issue with transmission now ^^
<knome> well, it *is* shipped :)
<knome> but not as default
<knome> i try to push some fixes into it before jaunty, but do not rely on that
<SiDi> Okey :)
<Slonkie> when i make it transparent it's only the chat windows
<mr_pouit> it isn't shipped...
<SiDi> Slonkie, its the xfce composite transparency ;)
<Slonkie> oh lol
<SiDi> mr_pouit, why isnt it ? it'd be good to have alternatives. The default themes shipped with xubuntu are almost all legacy themes
<knome> mr_pouit, isn't it shipped with xubuntu-artwork?
<Memfis> does xubuntu use udev to detect removable devices ?
<mr_pouit> knome: no, there's no MurrinaXubuntu in it iirc
<knome> right...
<SiDi> mr_pouit, is there still time to get it shipped ?
<SiDi> Memfis, no idea (again :D)
<mr_pouit> SiDi: ask cody... I didn't put it in xubuntu-artwork because there was no clear consensus/decision on that :]
<Memfis> SiDi, thank you. I'll assume so.
<SiDi> Well, knome, do you want it shipped or not ?
<SiDi> i suppose that'd mean you need to find and fix the remaining problems :P
<knome> yeah.
<knome> i'm not sure if it should be shipped.
<SiDi> well, if it's shipped we can fix it little by little, but if its not shipped it probably will be much less used because noone will know about it
<knome> we can ship a totally new gtk theme in karmic.
<Slonkie> Is it possible to get visual "bar" (like when i turn the light up and down on the screen) when i turn the volume up/down? It's 9.04
<SiDi> in gnome yeh
<SiDi> dunno if we have it too
<Slonkie> all right
<Slonkie> guess i'll just use the mixer then
<Kangarooo> how to make xubuntu to connect to network neighborhood computers and the same computer is dual boot so to its own other partition?
<Kangarooo> i have xubuntu 9.04
<Kangarooo> im trying to find anything and found nothing about this issue
<Slonkie> heh that was funny. just tried to upload a bug report, and the uploading of the bug report bugged :D
<knome> yeah, looks like launchpad is bugging
<SiDi> Kangarooo, check /etc/fstab on google for partitions
<SiDi> and for neighboorhood, you can try pyneighboorhood, but i think another solution is coming in jaunty
<SiDi> but i dont have the name in mind
<knome> gigolo
<Slonkie> how does that work?
<knome> no idea.
<SiDi> if i remember well, gigolo is a kind word for prostitute, in french
<Slonkie> gigolo is english for "male prostitute" :P
<Slonkie> i was told
<Slonkie> and dictionary confirmed it
<SiDi> Ok, time to go bed
<SiDi> see you people
<Slonkie> good night
<SiDi> thanks
<Kangarooo> how to connect from windows to xubuntu remotly desktop?
<Kangarooo> i put tight vnc but no success
#xubuntu 2009-04-05
<lilkuz85> hey guys i have a question...i really need help with this, ive downloaded a copy of xubuntu for the xbox1 console, the keyboard layout is for german i think, is there any way to change this to USA ???
<jason> lilkuz: I can give it a shot. Click Applications-->System-->Language Support
<jason> then in the drop down menu, click on English (or maybe Inglish) United States
<jason> then click OK, and restart your computer
<lilkuz85> jason thanks for the help but i think i need to edit this "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and save it
<happy-dude> hiya, I have an issue: Swiftweasel will not execute on my computer: http://ompolicy.altervista.org/ubuntu/index.php?dir=intrepid/&file=swiftweasel-3.0.8-intel-pgo_x86_ubuntu.deb
<Ragor> Is there a place with all the old versions of xubuntu?
<batcoder-7> anyone here ever use anything like expose for linux that works well with xfce?
<crugg> I am having trouble installing a logitech webcam to use for skype on xubuntu
<crugg> anyone have a solution?
<BigMoopies> Hello, when I just booted I got a "routine check of drives /dev/sda5" , is this like a chkdsk ? /dev/sda5 I believe is my NTFS partition for WindowsXP
<TheSheep> it is like chkdsk, but it shouldn't be running on windows partitions
<BigMoopies> yeah, skip  that.  It isn't
<BigMoopies> (the windows partition )
<BigMoopies> TheSheep, Was it needed? I skipped it.
<TheSheep> it's good to do it once in a while, especially after hard reboots or poweroffs
<BigMoopies> TheSheep, How do I do it manually ?
<TheSheep> if you skipped it, it will be done on next boot, afaik
<TheSheep> !fsck | BigMoopies
<ubottu> BigMoopies: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<BigMoopies> er wrong window closed, can you try that again
<BigMoopies> !fsk ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsk ?
<TheSheep> !fsck | BigMoopies
<ubottu> BigMoopies: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<BigMoopies> I might as well do it now.  I am gonna be watching WWE for 2 hours
<Kangarooo> pyneighboorhood and gigolo is not helping to connect to network neighborhood
<Kangarooo> is there any easyer programm with witch i can connect to network neighborhood?
<bytor4232> Jaunty most certainly did break my system!
<bytor4232> Luckily you guys delivered a solid Beta in Xubuntu.  So far other than a race on the CPU when I change the LCD brightness, its top notch.
<Kangarooo> is there autmated programm to see all my partitions and all network neighorhood computers? on laptop xubuntu?
<Kangarooo> pyneighboorhood and gigolo are bad becouse not automated and manually is not helping to connect to network neighborhood or not working..
<zoredache> what do you mean automated?
<Kangarooo> well that i only put mount like in ubuntu
<Kangarooo> ubuntu i can mount and see windows shares but xubuntu cant..
<Kangarooo> automated like i just want to enable share and i see all shares of others and enable mount partition
<gaurdro> does anyone know if there is a way to manually set the fanspeed on a gateway laptop with xubuntu 8.10?
<zoredache> Kangarooo: fusesmb will work somewhat for accessing SMB shares
<zoredache> for it to work you have to store your passwords in a file on the hard drive...
<zoredache> There is nothing, that is going to deal with both accessing network shares, and local disks...
<Kangarooo> zoredache: i installed but still- what next?
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<kaveh> guys
<SiDi> hi
<moodog> morning :)
<Slonkie> mornign
<Slonkie> morning
<Slonkie> What mediaplayer do you guys use? kinda having trouble finding one which i like :/
<knome> Slonkie, listen
<zoredache> vlc
<ian_> Anyone out there help me make network manager icon appear on my desktop.
<Slonkie> Anyone know how to make java work in firefox in 9.04?
<olegb> Slonkie, install the sun-java6-plugin ?
<Slonkie> i did but apperantly not working
<olegb> works here =)
<Slonkie> the plugin doesn't even show up in firefox :/
<Slonkie> What do i do if a cat. in Applications disappears ?
<Slonkie> It's "Others" which seems to disappear sometimes :S
<Ruadh> hi
<Slonkie> Hi Ruadh
<Ruadh> Slonkie, how's things?
<Slonkie> good i guess
<Ruadh> me too
<Ruadh> :)
<Slonkie> experiencing miner bugs
<Slonkie> minor*
<Ruadh> Where?
<Slonkie> well. in application for instance.. the cat "Others" just disappears sometimes
<Ruadh> I suppose there will be wee bugs for some time
<Slonkie> then i logout and login and it's back there
<Ruadh> Slonkie, have you sent any bug reports?
<Slonkie> 2
<Ruadh> good
<Ruadh> I've sent 1
<Ruadh> They'll soon get ironed out
<Slonkie> :P
<vinnl> ...which reminds me - maybe I'll have to try and see whether the bug that prevents me from installing 9.04 has disappeared
<Ruadh> Slonkie, Have you tried Debian?
<Slonkie> I'm running debian on an external server of mine
<Slonkie> Never tried it with an interface
<Ruadh> I have debian runing on my win xp machine
<Ruadh> Its a good distro
<Slonkie> a bit harder than xubuntu/ubuntu i've been told
<Ruadh> Ubuntu is a good start for beginers
<Ruadh> I started with suse 6.1
<Ruadh> suse is far too resource hungry
<Ruadh> today
<Ruadh> later
<Slonkie> does xubuntu 9.04 really come with built in madwifi drivers?
<chewit> Slonkie, Yes
<chewit> i;m using those drivers for my wifi card on my eee pc
<Slonkie> That's really cool
<chewit> 904 works out-of-the-box with the eee, shame the intel drivers are not rdy yet and the wifi on/off function key does not work
<Ruadh> noo then
<archman> hello
<archman> Will 9,04 come with xfce 4.6?
<vinnl> archman, yes
<archman> hmm, does that means that I will find one on 8.10 reps? (I don't want to upgrade just to have 4.6)
<vinnl> archman, nope... But you can install 4.6 on 8.10 already
<archman> vinnl, I don't have it in reps...
<archman> you mean via ppa?
<vinnl> archman, yes, I'm looking it up
<archman> I tried it
<archman> All I got was a black screen. :-/
<vinnl> But...?
<vinnl> :S
<archman> Hmm...
<archman> Any thoughts?
<vinnl> archman, which PPA did you use?
<archman> Maybe I did something wrong...
<archman> Can you tell me the name of the guy that does the packaging
<archman> I'll recall then
<archman> wait...i'm looking
<archman> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa/+build/890167
<archman> vinnl ^
<archman> this?
<archman> I was trying this
<archman> You?
<archman> (I didn't install xubuntu, I'm ubuntu user, but switched to xfce4 recently)
<vinnl> Yeah I guess that's the one, I thought it was also in the xubuntu-dev PPA but that's only an alpha release
<archman> vinnl, so you're not using 4.6?
<vinnl> archman, no, I  wanted to upgrade to 9.04 but it doesn't work :(
<archman> shit...
<vinnl> archman, you might ask the creator if he gets online on IRC, he is online in this channel now and then under the name 'jeromeg' :)
<archman> awesome, thanks!
<archman> vinnl, so you're still using 4.4.2 too?
<archman> I read that there are some major improvements on 4.6 :-/
<vinnl> Yeah and yeah :)
<vinnl> I'd love to switch but the LiveCD doesn't work, unfortunately :(
<archman> How come that livecd doesn't work ?!?
<archman> beta jaunty?
<vinnl> Yeah, it always freezes a few seconds after it's started up, with my Num Lock, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock lights flashing
<archman> :D
<vinnl> I just downloaded today's daily build and am going to try that, but I'm not expecting much improvement...
<vinnl> I guess I'll do that now, and then dinner time, so... Bye :)
<archman> bye! ;)
<archman> thanks for chatting
<kustom> hey guys im having a problem unmounting
<knome> !ask | kustom
<ubottu> kustom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kustom> i get a window saying that an unknown error occures
<kustom> *occured
<charlie-tca> what are you unmounting?
<kustom> and then the thing gets remounted
<kustom> an ext-HDD
<charlie-tca> has it got more than one partition?
<kustom> also, relative drive names seem not to work, so i can unmount /media/disk through the console, but not disk if im in /media
<kustom> no
<kustom> its just a storage drive
<charlie-tca> Try right-clicking it in Places, then click eject
<charlie-tca> If you are in /media/disk, you are on the drive. It will not allow unmounting a drive you are accessing.
<kustom> charlie-tca, im not in /media/disk
<charlie-tca> It is a known issue on unmounting
<kustom> could one switch to the ubuntu volume handler?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, read that wrong.
<kustom> or will that fix the problem?
<charlie-tca> I don't know that one.
<charlie-tca> I know my usb drives, if I click unmount, it becomes an endless battle. If I click eject, it works
<kustom> charlie-tca, damn, seems like my problem
<charlie-tca> It is reported in launchpad
<kustom> no soolution?
<kustom> *solution
<charlie-tca> none yet except to eject using terminal
<Ragor> I need help with something really basic, I'm trying to compile a program but every time I type what's in the instructions to type, it's saying the file doesnt exist
<kustom> how do i get more desktops, currently i have 2
<Slonkie> in settings>Workspaces, kustom.
<kustom> Slonkie, found it thx
<vinnl> Ragor, have you tried right-clicking the file and allowing it to execute as a program?
<Ragor> ...no
<Ragor> it's a .tar.gz ...I have no clue what I'm doing
<vinnl> Ragor, well, then perhaps it's not a good idea to compile stuff
<Ragor> it says in the instructions that I have to in order to install it
<Slonkie> you'll have to unpack it
<vinnl> Ragor, yeah perhaps it's not a good idea to install stuff with an Ubuntu installation file?
<vinnl> Ragor, which application is it?
<Ragor> recordmydesktop
<vinnl> Ragor, you can install that with Add/Remove...
<Ragor> O.o really?
<vinnl> Yeah
<vinnl> Or if not definitely with Synaptic
<vinnl> I'm away playing Hedgewars for a bit :)
<Ragor> oh geez I dont even know how to do add/remove
<Ragor> xubuntu is not easy -.-
<Slonkie> xubuntu is very easy
<vinnl> Ragor, Applications->System->Add/Remove...
<vinnl> Well, there's a learning curve with every operating system :)
<Ragor> I dont see add/remove under system
<Slonkie> 9.04?
<Ragor> 6.06
<Slonkie> wow old one there :P
<Ragor> newer versions arent compatible with my hard disk
<zoredache> have you considered using something more recent?
<Ragor> so I cant use more recent
<vinnl> Ragor, that's odd... Well then you can use Synaptic Package Manager under System
<Ragor> I don't see that either...
<vinnl> What _do_ you see under System? 0.o
<Brad450> how can i upgrade my kernel?
<Brad450> without compiling?
<vinnl> Brad450, why do you want to do that?
<Brad450> vinnl, new version
<vinnl> Brad450, yeah but why do you want *that*?
<Brad450> vinnl, new support for my hardware
<vinnl> Well, I'm afraid you'll have to wait until it lands in Ubuntu...
<Brad450> vinnl, iam running on a Playstation 3 and there was a kernel update released specificly for my hardware allowing acces to WIFI and bluetooth, aswell as blu-ray playback
<vinnl> It *might* be in the proposed repo, but I wouldn't count on it
<Brad450> vinnl, i checked that lol its not. installing a new kernel is it like installing a package?
<vinnl> If there is a package available :)
<Brad450> vinnl, iam running 2.6.25-2-powerpc64-smp. can you do you know where i can find a newer version?
<Brad450> ** erase can***
<vinnl> Brad450, hmm... Which version of Xubuntu are you running?
<Brad450> 8.10
<Brad450> vinnl, iam in GNOME (ATM) GNOME - 2.24.1
<Brad450> kernel - 2.6.25-2-powerpc64-smp
<vinnl> Then why are you in #xubuntu? :P
<Brad450> like you guys better lol
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<Brad450> too lazy to log out and start xfce
<vinnl> !playstation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playstation
<Ragor> I have synaptic package manager open now, I got it running through "run program"...but now I'm not sure what to do from there
<Brad450> not much different from linux is basicly a 64 bit PPC
<vinnl> Ragor, search for recordmydesktop-gtk
<vinnl> Ragor, I mean gtk-recordmydesktop
<vinnl> Brad450, have you checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPS3?
<Brad450> yes
<vinnl> Brad450, and the #ubuntu-ps3 channel?
<Brad450> ya
<vinnl> Cause I really wouldn't know how to do it, and I guess most of the people here don't
<pleia2> yeah, getting a new kernel for the ps3 is outside of the scope of this channel, I'm afraid
<jarnos> Where is update-notifier in Xubuntu. there is "Exec=update-notifier" in /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop, but ps aux tell's "update-notifier --sm-config-prefix /update-notifier-i3Z9ue/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000123660336600000081090005 --screen 0" is running.
<Ragor> I dont see it, even through the search option
<vinnl> Ragor, perhaps you first need to click Reload? (Also, I'm getting a creepy feeling that your installation is somehow messed up...)
<Ragor> it still didnt show up after reload
<vinnl> And if you just Search for recordmydesktop?
<Ragor> still nothing
<vinnl> Hmm... Version 6.06 is a long time ago for me, but I'm guessing some repositories aren't enabled or something...
<vinnl> Ragor, ah, Isee
<vinnl> recordmydesktop *wasn't* available for 6.06
<vinnl> However, you can try whether the packages from 6.10 work
<Ragor> ...
<vinnl> Ragor, can you try downloading these two files? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/recordmydesktop/download http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/gtk-recordmydesktop/download
<Ragor> ok
<Ragor> then just look for it in synaptic package manager?
<vinnl> Ragor, no, then double-click it, I believe that was already possible in 6.06
<diavol0> Hello
<vinnl> (Damn that's old...)
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Ragor> ok it says error, dependency not satisfiable: libasound2
<vinnl> Ragor, then you can try to also install this file, if that doesn't work then I'm afraid you're out of luck: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/libasound2/download
<Ragor> it says sependency is not satisfiable: libc6  =s
<vinnl> Then you're out of luck :S
<Ragor> so theres no screen capturing thats gonna work on the computer? =/
<vinnl> Ragor, I see the package 'istanbul' is available for 6.06
<Ragor> ok I'll search for it
<Ragor> I think it's working right now, thanks for all the help
<vinnl> \o/
<tortaman> Im mounting a GEEXBOX thin client server using  xubuntu, all other stuff is working great but nfs shares is the weak point on this
<tortaman> additional info: ***************************************
<tortaman> cat /etc/exports
<tortaman> /var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX	192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0(ro)
<tortaman> ****************************************************************************************
<tortaman> cat /etc/hosts.allow
<tortaman> ALL: ALL
<tortaman> ******************************************
<tortaman> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<tortaman>  * Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...                               exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0:/var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX".
<tortaman>   Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check').
<tortaman>   NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils version 1.0.x
<tortaman> exportfs: Warning: /var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX requires fsid= for NFS export
<tortaman>                                                                          [ OK ]
<tortaman>  * Starting NFS kernel daemon                                            [ OK ]
<tortaman> **********************************************
<tortaman> sudo mount -t nfs localhost:/var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX /mnt/sdc
<vinnl> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tortaman> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting localhost:/var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX
<tortaman> ***********************************************
<tortaman> tail /var/log/daemon.log
<tortaman> Apr  5 21:59:33 ubuntu mountd[8187]: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.
<tortaman> Apr  5 21:59:35 ubuntu exportfs[9489]: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0:/var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX".   Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check').   NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils version 1.0.x
<tortaman> Apr  5 22:01:55 ubuntu mountd[9516]: mount request from unknown host 127.0.0.1 for /var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX (/var/lib/tftpboot/GEEXBOX)
<tortaman> *************************************************
<tortaman> im sorry everything was pasted by mistake
<vinnl> :(
<tortaman> i thought that the real problem is this: requires fsid= for NFS export, any idea???
<Flare183> !paste | tortaman
<ubottu> tortaman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flare183> Whoa
<tortaman> ok
<tortaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145176/
<tortaman> im using virtual box for the tests, dhcp, tftp are working ok
#xubuntu 2010-04-05
<telexl> hello room.  I've just booted the Xubuntu 9.10 live CD on my Compaq Presario notebook.  I needed to boot with 'safe graphics mode', or nothing appeared on the screen.  I've got a login prompt, which surprises me.  What do I login as?
<hatake_kakashi> try ubuntu or live
<telexl> hatake_kakashi: thanks.  i'll try it now.
<telexl> it's rather slow - it's got a 500 MHz Celeron and 192MB RAM - takes a long time.
<hatake_kakashi> yeah you do realise you are somewhat pushing the limits
<hatake_kakashi> but probably the biggest bottleneck would be going through cd
<telexl> hatake_kakashi: yes - it's quite slow.  I've tried various combinations of 'ubuntu' and 'live' as the username and password, and it's not accepting it.  I think something else is going on here.
<telexl> Maybe I should try something 'leaner', such as Slackware?
<hatake_kakashi> that or maybe something like puppylinux
<telexl> hatake_kakashi: :)  Actually I have Puppy installed, but I needed a live environment to flash the firmware of a prism2 CF wireless card that is from a Zaurus SL-5500.  It's all got quite complicated.
<telexl> thanks.  logging out
<bearodactyl> anyone know how to adjust mouse DPI or otherwise lower the sensitivity in xfce?
<bearodactyl> its killing me.  so sensitive
<hatake_kakashi> Applications > Settings > Mouse
<bearodactyl> Still crazy fast, I tried that two days ago lol.  xset m blah/blah has almost no effect even at crazy settings.  razertool-gtk doesn't work either.
<bearodactyl> hang though, i think I found something o nthe forums...
<hatake_kakashi> what, even at the lowest setting?
<el3ment> hey :P
<hatake_kakashi> hi
<bearodactyl> hatake_kakashi: yes, it does make a difference, but its still outrageously fast
<el3ment> i have a question - where can download ubuntu x64 cuz in official site is only x86
<hatake_kakashi> bearodactyl, and you have a razor mouse? isn't there a profile setting on the bottom of the mouse which can be switched on the dial
<hatake_kakashi> el3ment, its called amd64
<el3ment> hmm
<bearodactyl> hatake_kakashi: not on the one I have
<el3ment> hatake_kakashi can u give me a link to this 64 bit distribution cant find it
<bearodactyl> opps
<bearodactyl> oops* lol
<hatake_kakashi> bearodactyl, weird, older mouse I gather? the one I had was copperhead
<hatake_kakashi> el3ment, you can't see amd64?
<bearodactyl> yeah, its a razer pro|click, which is basically a white copperhead marketed at mac users.  few years old.
<el3ment> nope oly lin 9.10 32 bit
<el3ment> nope oly link 9.10 32 bit
<bearodactyl> I have a ps/2 ball mouse that works fine...but its a freaking ball mouse.
<bearodactyl> don't want to use it
<hatake_kakashi> humm don't have that mouse but on mine its on the bottom of the mouse, there's a button on there
<el3ment> hatake_kakashi see --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<el3ment> only 32 bit version
<hatake_kakashi> el3ment, I can see 64 bit version for download, maybe you forgot to select advanced options or something
<el3ment> im want to run home desktop ubuntu not server :)
<el3ment> advanced option hmm
<el3ment> not see any kind of option link on the page :)
<hatake_kakashi> its on there, look for it or something similar
<el3ment> im stupid or this site is one big mess :D
<hatake_kakashi> see alternative download options
<el3ment> ohh im find it :)
<el3ment> ty :D
<bearodactyl> hmmm, xinput list shows it as a diamondback
<bearodactyl> with 15 buttons, loll
<hatake_kakashi> gotta love autoprobe
<bearodactyl> haha, it also thinks my usb headset is a keyboard...wtf
<el3ment> can i run kde 4.0 on this ubuntu ? :)
<el3ment> sry for my noobish questions :)
<hatake_kakashi> its called kubuntu
<bearodactyl> kubuntu
<bearodactyl> If you're into that sort of thing.  Best thing I ever did with KDE was "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<el3ment> this is part from original 64bit.ubuntu.iso or i must download kubuntu verion specificaly ?
<bearodactyl> If there's not a version for download, just get whatever is there and you can change it later
<el3ment> whats the diferents ?
<hatake_kakashi> different frontend
<bearodactyl> different desktop environments
<bearodactyl> Just preference mostly.  XFCE (xubuntu) is very lightweight, Gnome and KDE are a little more full featured.
<bearodactyl> A lot of people don't like KDE4 though.
<bearodactyl> 3 was usable.  4 makes me want to throw up on my computer
<el3ment> why cuz everything is shiny in kde 4 ?
<hatake_kakashi> there's lxde which to me looks similar to kde3 but someone else said more like kde2
<el3ment> and cartoon ? :)
<hatake_kakashi> different people different tastes
<el3ment> yea thats true
<el3ment> i will install ubuntu with windows installer and i see only ubuntu Graphic environments
<el3ment> can i change this late with kde4 ?
<hatake_kakashi> its called kubuntu-desktop, you have to download and install it, similar to what bearodactyl said
<el3ment> ahh
<el3ment> this is after im install ubuntu with defoult desktop
<hatake_kakashi> or you could have simply downloaded kubuntu
<el3ment> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> and seriously why aren't you asking these questions in #kubuntu? why here when its not really related to xfce?
<el3ment> sry im new ind this area and asking questions everywhere :)
<bearodactyl> if you have default, you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<bearodactyl> best bet is to just download the one you want to begin with
<bearodactyl> so long as it is available
<el3ment> ok ty :)
<el3ment> i will try first kubuntu :) then others :)
<bearodactyl> ok.  Personally I use the minimal iso.  That way you can pick and choose what you want while installing
<bearodactyl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bearodactyl> plus it saves time on updating everything after the install is finished
<bearodactyl> and your disc is always up to date
<el3ment> what i must choose for instalation size there have option between 5 and 20 GB
<bearodactyl> are you using the windows installer?
<hatake_kakashi> he left
<bearodactyl> oh yeah lol.  I didn't look that closely
<robertzaccour> thinkin about the xfce switch. any pros or cons compared to gnome?
<robertzaccour> anyone here?
<Balsaq> good morning...Lords of the Qode.
<moetunes> is there an preferred method of adding to the application menu?
<Balsaq> please elaborate moetunes
<moetunes> I just installed xvnc4viewer and didn't end up with a menu entry for it in network or anywhere - I want one
<moetunes> so I figured I would add it
<Balsaq> -FoogatzPipe- if you are good we may be able to use you...but i have a funny feeling you are a numbskull :(
<_Techie_> umm, bal wrong channel
<moetunes> I had to check my ignore page...
<moetunes> how do I get a static ip address on my lan - there's no option in network manager
<hatake_kakashi> under IPv4 settings
<hatake_kakashi> and no you can't get one, you must set one, to get one you need to configure your router to lease you a static type IP
<moetunes> I've always set one in /etc/network/interfaces
<moetunes> can I remove network manager since it is so limited
<hatake_kakashi> yeah you could still probably do it the old fashioned way, just remove network manager
<hatake_kakashi> probably could or better yet make it not manage any device
<moetunes> I'll try that thnx
<moetunes> woot! - static ip for me :)
<_Techie_> moetunes, good to see another user sticking to the good ol' config files
<_Techie_> how can i pull cpu information from command line, information such as FSB clock speed, L2 cache size
<Sysi> cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<_Techie_> works a charm
<_Techie_> once again you save my hide
<_Techie_> however not my sanity
<_Techie_> does anyone have any spare CPU's about?
<_Techie_> most likely someone whose upgraded from a p4 to a dual core of the same socket type
<IlmariL> win 8
<IlmariL> sorry :)
<Sysi> luckily not win 7 :P
<moetunes> I just installed 9.10 alongside a dapper server based install - vlc in 9.10 uses 40% cpu to play an avi and vlc on dapper uses 0-1% to play the same file?
<xubuntu278> I have just tried installing xubuntu 10.4 beta 1. But on rebooting grub couldn't find the primary hard disk. Anything I could do?
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Arpad2> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Arpad2> ok, thx!
<Arpad2> can I add a program icon to my xubuntu desktop, for instance the icon of the opera browser?
<charlie-tca> sure, but if you want to run opera from the desktop, you need to add a launcher
<Arpad2> thx, and how can I get the launcher?
<charlie-tca> just right click the desktop, left click create launcher
<Arpad2> ok , I will try this, Thx!:)
<Sysi> btw. it's fun that xfce is "wiser" adding launchers to desktop than panel
 * charlie-tca thinks adding to the panel was an after the facts thing
<Arpad2> I did it ! it works ! thank you charlie-tca!
<Sysi> charlie-tca: but on desktop you get suggestions while starting to type
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: You are welcome
<Arpad2> next question. How can I play mp3 files without converting them to ogg files?
<charlie-tca> Sysi: you do? I have not used that in a very long time
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: should be able to use exaile
<Arpad2> but it doesnt like mp3
<Sysi> install xubuntu-restricted-extras (which also contais other useful stuff)
<Arpad2> ok, where can I fins these xtras?
<Arpad2> find
<Arpad2> sorry, Im barely I week old linus user
<Sysi> synaptic
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> i look into it
<Sysi> in menu under system
<Arpad2> thx
<moetunes> g++ doesn't support shared libraries - what am I missing pls?
<Arpad2> can I copy files from Drive C on which is XP, to drive E on which is xubuntu, the file manager doest see the drive c nor d
<Arpad2> ?
<charlie-tca> yes, you should be able to, if you can see the files already on E
<moetunes> Arpad2: those drives prob aren't mounted in xubuntu
<Arpad2> which means what exactly? i installed the linux on on drive e
<Arpad2> drives c and d are still left for microsoft
<Sysi> did you use wubi?
<moetunes> the file manager doesn't see the drive c nor d - is that what you meant?
<Arpad2> yes
<Arpad2> but i didnt use wubi
<Arpad2> should I try?
<moetunes> no you did a better thing installing to a partition
<moetunes> are the windows partitions ntfs?
<Arpad2> interesting that neither the xp sees now the drive e
<moetunes> windows never sees the linux partitions
<Arpad2> hello moetunes
<Arpad2> ok
<moetunes> hi there Arpad2
<Arpad2> what is ntfs?
<moetunes> a choice of file system for windows - it's the default
<moetunes> most linux is on ext3 filesystem
<Arpad2> sorry I dont know the answer, which kind of filesystem the OS is using
<moetunes> more than likely it is ntfs - I have never used ntfs so maybe someone with windows experience will speak up...
<Arpad2> interestingly if i search for files than the two windows drives appear
<moetunes> be interesting to know if your /etc/fstab file shows those drives
<charlie-tca> I would guess xp and vista will be ntfs
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> That is what they default to
<Arpad2> no fstab folder
<moetunes> isn't ntfs-3g needed then?
<moetunes> fstab is a file in /etc
<Arpad2> ok
<moetunes> further down
<Arpad2> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Arpad2> #
<Arpad2> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<Arpad2> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<Arpad2> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<Arpad2> #
<Arpad2> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Arpad2> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Arpad2> # / was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<Arpad2> UUID=5dc16851-0f57-4645-88e1-94a3d3d20714 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Arpad2> # swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installation
<Arpad2> UUID=10b52446-4652-4366-86de-251582d21d5d none            swap    sw              0       0
<Arpad2> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Arpad2> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Arpad2> this is it :)
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moetunes> hehe - doesn't seem like they are
<moetunes> isn't ntfs-3g needed then? - charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> It is needed in the mount command, yes
<charlie-tca> something like 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/??? /media/???
<moetunes> be good to put it in fstab for Arpad2
<charlie-tca> or in fstab "/dev/sd? /media/window-c ntfs-3g,user,auto     0     0
<moetunes> thnx :)
<charlie-tca> without the quotes
<charlie-tca> You also have to create the directories to mount in /media
<Arpad2> i should type sth in the terminal?
<charlie-tca> Windows should be on sda1
<Arpad2> correct
<charlie-tca> in terminal, type    sudo mkdir /media/windows-c
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> Then type       sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows-c
<charlie-tca> then try to look at the drive in thunar
<charlie-tca> now that I think of it, you could use gigolo to see the windows drives, too
<charlie-tca> Applications -> system -> shared drives  or  Gigolo ?
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> i did the two sudo commands
<charlie-tca> any errors?
<Misio> Hello to everyone and happy easter
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-desktop:~/Desktop$  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows-cThe disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<Arpad2> The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing.
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-desktop:~/Desktop$
<charlie-tca> !hi | Misio
<ubottu> Misio: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> okay
<Misio> I don't know if this is the right place but I wish to understand why 3D acceleration doesn't seems to work for me
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: you should be able to see the windows files in the file manager now
<Misio> Could anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> Misio: what kind of video card?
<charlie-tca> Did you install the hardware drivers?
<Misio> I've a ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x
<Misio> It should use the Mesa drivers, already installed
<charlie-tca> Hardware drivers installed? applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<Misio> none listed
<Misio> I don't understand that application... there is nothing listed...
<charlie-tca> That is why you don't have 3d
<charlie-tca> It doesn't see any ati specific hardware drivers for that card. It may be too old now
<Misio> :s
<moetunes> I thought the 2x meant agp at 2x - too slow for dri
<charlie-tca> ati mobility is quite an old card
<Misio> hmmm
<charlie-tca> no, ati rage
<Misio> glxinfo reports direct rendering enabled however
<charlie-tca> hardware or software?
<charlie-tca> doesn't matter
<charlie-tca> you can have software direct rendering enabled without having 3d support
<Arpad2> charlie-tca: I have shared folder only, not shared drives, and it says sharing services are not installed
<Misio> so... there is nothing to do?
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: doesn't it ask if you want to install them?
<Arpad2> i does
<charlie-tca> Misio: I don't have answers for ati, all my cards are nvidia
<charlie-tca> !ati | Misio
<ubottu> Misio: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arpad2> it does
<Misio> oh... thank you ubottu
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: install samba
<charlie-tca> ubottu is a robot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> ubottu, tell Misio about yourself
<ubottu> Misio, please see my private message
<Arpad2> ok
<Misio> oh... :D
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Arpad2> charlie-tca: samba has been installed
<charlie-tca> okay. I think you can use the drive now, but if you want it permanent, you should add the mount to /etc/fstab
<charlie-tca> I don't really use windows at all. Have not had a copy since windows 3.1
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> I have some password in keepass on windows
<charlie-tca> been a year or two, I guess
<Arpad2> is it possible to retrieve these from linux?
<charlie-tca> I believe keepassx is compatible in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> !keepassx
<charlie-tca> broke it
<charlie-tca> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (karmic), package size 924 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<charlie-tca> There is some documentation in /usr/share/doc/keepassx after you install it
<Arpad2> ok, thank you!
<charlie-tca> You should be able to use the same password file in both Xubuntu and Windows
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> the exaile now plas the mp3s:), but file manager doest see the win
<Misio> It seems that I'm unlucky
<Misio> I already should have the best driver installed
<charlie-tca> !gigolo | Arpad2
<charlie-tca> !samba | Arpad2
<ubottu> Arpad2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> thank you charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Arpad2> where can I find gigolo?
<Arpad2>  :(
<charlie-tca> applications -> System -> Gigolo  or  Applications -> System -> Shared ...
<schlaftier> Applications -> System -> Remote Filesystems
<charlie-tca> that too
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> in remote is the gigolo:)
<charlie-tca> yup
<Arpad2> however it sees c only
<charlie-tca> You never mounted d:
<Arpad2> which means?
<Arpad2> im still dummy... :(
<charlie-tca> you created a directory in /media called windows-c, and then mounted it with sudo mount ...
<charlie-tca> What drive is d: ? sda?
<charlie-tca> maybe that is sda2
<Misio> just another question... is it possible to configure HAL to force Xorg to load a specific driver?
<Misio> I see that Xorg uses MATCH64
<Misio> but it should use Rage128
<charlie-tca> in terminal, type    sudo mkdir /media/windows-d
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> this i understand:)
<charlie-tca> Then type       sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/windows-d
<Arpad2> ok
<Misio> I don't think that it will help but it's just to try
<charlie-tca> Misio: I think it can be done using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<charlie-tca> Misio: or maybe google to find an example
<Misio> Yes, I know but I've no xorg.conf because I use HAL
<charlie-tca> You can create one
<Misio> Yes charlie-tca... I was just wandering if it is possibile through HAL
<charlie-tca> Yes, you can create it and it will work
<Arpad2> ....
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/windows-d
<Arpad2> NTFS signature is missing.
<Arpad2> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument
<Arpad2> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Arpad2> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Arpad2> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-desktop:~/Desktop$
<charlie-tca> okay, that is not the right number
<Arpad2> :)
<charlie-tca> how many hard drives do you have?
<Arpad2> i thought so
<Misio> well.. thank you charlie, happy easter to all... see you
<Arpad2> 2
<Arpad2> 3
<Arpad2> rhree
<Arpad2> three
<Arpad2> sprry
<Arpad2> sorry
<charlie-tca> ah-ha
<charlie-tca> and Xubuntu is on ?
<Arpad2> two partitions( c,d) on one drive
<Arpad2> on the second drive
<Arpad2> drive E
<Arpad2> that has ubuntu
<charlie-tca> What is the third drive?
<charlie-tca> two drives
<Arpad2> I think im confusing the terms
<Arpad2> i have two psisical HDD s
<Arpad2> and one hdd has two partitions  ie c and d
<Arpad2> and the other hdd has xubuntu
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> go to /dev/disk/by-id and look at them
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> if you right click, left click properties, you can see the sd?? numbers
<charlie-tca> what is there besides sda1 and sdb1  ?
<Arpad2> just a sec
<Arpad2> there is no mention of sda at all
<charlie-tca> look at each one, in properties will be 'Link Target: ../../sd?
<charlie-tca> every drive and partition should be listed
<Arpad2> for first folder is sdb
<Arpad2> but there are 16 folders
<Arpad2> in by-id
<charlie-tca> got to look at each one
<Arpad2> in 2nd sdb1
<charlie-tca> okay
<Arpad2> shell i look into all 16?
<charlie-tca> there will be sda, sda1, sdb, sdb1, sdb2
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> each one is different
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> what are these files?
<Arpad2> (too comlicated?)
<charlie-tca> you hard drives are sda and sdb
<Arpad2> yea
<charlie-tca> your partitions are the sdb1, sda1, etc
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> in linux, you will have a designator for each hard drive and for each partition and for each usb drive and each cd/dvd drive
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> I have cd in my odd at the moment:)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> sda1 will be the first partition of the first hard drive
<charlie-tca> sdb1 is the first partition of the second hard drive
<charlie-tca> maybe you have sda1, sda2, sda3
<charlie-tca> for windows?
<charlie-tca> windows creates partitions you don't always know about
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> so, in the terminal, an up arrow will show the last commands, go up and change the sda2 to sda3
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> is seems i dont have sda3
<charlie-tca> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/windows-d
<charlie-tca> it isn't ntfs, maybe
<Arpad2>  you must specify the filesystem type
<charlie-tca> I don't know  the filesystem type. I am at a loss now
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> im sorry
<Arpad2> i didnt want to confuse you
<charlie-tca> anyone else know how to mount the windows drives?
<charlie-tca> doesn't confuse me, I just don't have the knowledge
<Sysi> i think it should work without specifing
<charlie-tca> I haven't used windows since 2000
<Sysi> easiest is to use nautilus :S
<craigbass1976> I'm running xub alongside an xp box and using an usb kvm switch.  XP can't seem to figure out how to work correctly with this setup by default, but I've managed to get it so that both computers consistently use the same resolution.  Windows is kicked over to the left about a half an inch in relation to xubuntu though.  Is there a way to adjust this in xfce?
<craigbass1976> I worry that trying to fix it in windows will break stuff... typical windows scenario
<charlie-tca> Don't know any way in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> My monitors have a one-button alignment; push the button and the screen redraws to fit
<craigbass1976> If I hit the auto button (on the monitor) everything is fine in linux.  Hit it when I'm lokoing at windows though, and everything kicks over about six inches
<charlie-tca> weird. Gotta be something windows does wrong
<craigbass1976> Are you kidding me?  Windows is perfect in every way.
<craigbass1976> ;)
<charlie-tca> Isn't there a windows channel? like ##windows?
<Sysi> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<charlie-tca> That's the one. Thanks, Sysi
<Sysi> i haven't tried that one but commonly it's very hard to get good help with windows.
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> yup
<craigbass1976> Lost cause.  If I could get a kitchen design program for linux, I'd not be needing this kvm switch in the first place
<charlie-tca> like this? http://www.isoftwarereviews.com/interior-design-software-free-and-paid-solution/
<charlie-tca> or maybe this: http://groups.google.fr/group/z1IiwS/web/free-kitchen-design-software
<craigbass1976> No, like those on steroids.  It needs to have the different manufacturers spec books and prices.  I ofund one that's written in java, and so might work, but I haven't tried it out yet.
<zoredache> on some systems if you press alt-f2 a dialog box will come up and you can enter a command to be ran?  What is path to the program that displays that box?  Is that part of the windows manager, or is it a seperate program?
<craigbass1976> zoredache,  xfrun4 I think
<craigbass1976> /usr/bin/xfrun4
<charlie-tca> which is part of xfce4-utils
<zoredache> craigbass1976, excelent, thanks.  I was trying to make a launcher to it
<charlie-tca> zoredache: for xfce it is a separate module
<craigbass1976> zoredache, why not just make a keyboard shortcut for a terminal?
<zoredache> craigbass1976: because I am doing something very weird and keyboard shortcuts doesn't work with my setup
<craigbass1976> Ctrl+k on my box opens up xfce4-terminal
<Sysi> in xubuntu alt+f2 works by default
<craigbass1976> zoredache, ok, well just stop being so weird.  ;)
<knome> hello people.
<Sysi> hello knome
<zoredache> I would love to, but the requiments of my job make it necessary
<kewkies> Hey everyone
<Sysi> o hai
<kewkies> heh
<ramier> hi
<ramier> im on xubuntu, and recently, i don't know how, but two volume controls appear in the panel, and my sound is having issues
<ramier> two speaker like things, that look different, a new one just appeared recently
#xubuntu 2010-04-06
<n2diy__> I just built a test box, and used grsync to load my home directory onto the box, but some files didn't make the trip, like .bashrc? I fixed it with gftp, but why did grsync miss it?
<ToStItOs> gottto: I have questions
<ToStItOs> Well I think gottto has left I have a question for everyone I have a Windows Xp computer I want to install Xubuntu on a second drive in the windows computer is there a simplified way of doing this
<n2diy__> ToStItOs: Have you formatted a linux drive yet?
<n2diy__> ToStItOs: Have you formatted a linux drive yet? Tried an install?
<ToStItOs> not yet I still need to get the drive first I am just wondering if I should leave the windows drive connected or disconnected while I run the install
<n2diy__> ToStItOs: Bingo, disconnect the Win drive, and have a few trial and errors with the linux drive, then tackle them together.
<n2diy__> I just built a test box, and used grsync to load my home directory onto the box, but some files didn't make the trip, like .bashrc? I fixed it with gftp, but why did grsync miss it?
<ToStItOs> n2diy_ So disconnect the win box won't that make the windows drive being ignored during the install
<ToStItOs> another words after I install ubuntu and set up the boot sequence won't that make the Windows drive disappear?
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: Just practice installing Ubuntu on the single Ubuntu drive, when you have confidence doing that, then try both drives together.
<ToStItOs> I know how install Ubuntu on a drive but just meshing them together is going to be interesting
<ToStItOs> But it may work out unplug one then installing the other then adding them together at least I hope it will
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: Ok, I haven't tried that,  yet, either. But, someday soon maybe? Right now I'm working on test box #2, so maybe this will be the victim?
<ToStItOs> I googled it for Jaunty and the person who wrote the article just made it sort of complicated
<ToStItOs> http://25yearsofprogramming.com/blog/2009/20091021.htm
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: Fine business, that is why I would re-install Xubuntu, and let the partition manager deal with Grub.
<ToStItOs> ok I wonder if I should do a manual partition
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: yes, yes, and yes. Practice on the single Xubuntu drive first!
<ToStItOs> ok so you think I should just do a normal install then try to install that drive as a slave
<ToStItOs> well I guess I'll need to play withit
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: and practice making a seperate /home partition, you'll be happy in the long run if you do.
<ToStItOs> HDs can be finicky
<ToStItOs> ok I'll do that
<ToStItOs> and thats under the manual partition right?
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: practice installing on the single drive, and then combine the two drives, and re-install Xubuntu, on the old Xubuntu drive, the partition manager, and grub will handle things from there.
<ToStItOs> ok I'll do that
<ToStItOs> So I will have to install Xubuntu again or just once?
<ToStItOs> Sorry for the confusion
<ToStItOs> Ok I get it now practice installing the drive with the manual partition then try both drives together ok sorry I am on the slow side
<ToStItOs> I getcha now
<ToStItOs> I just don't want to erase my windows drive
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: yes, of course, unplug the Win drive, and practice on the Xubuntu drive, then try them together.
<ToStItOs> Ok I getcha now I will do that one more thing, when I do put them together which one should be the first to be bootable
<ToStItOs> Obviously I set the second drive as a slave right?
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: Yes, setup master and slave, which order it is doesn't matter, as far as I know.
<ToStItOs> ok good deal I 'll mess with it and pray I don't erase my windows drive
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: When you re-install Xubuntu, the manual partitioning will allow you to tell grub which drive and partion should hold the boot info.
<ToStItOs> that would be the secondary drive?
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: Which ever drive you want to put it on, but I would put it on the Xubuntu drive, since it has a better chance of surviving an attack.
<ToStItOs> ok will do
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: GL
<ToStItOs> Thanks my friend for your help appreciate that
<n2diy_> ToStItOs: Nada
<ToStItOs> I must go to bed I have to work in the AM
<ToStItOs> thanks a lot
<ToStItOs> see you later
<n2diy_> 73
<xubuntu_user> anybody here who can answer nitpicky technical questions?
<Sysi> always is
<xubuntu_user> lol.  ok.
<xubuntu_user> should i just speak it in-channel?  or do i need to private a specialist?
<Sysi> just here
<xubuntu_user> ok.  sorry, this is the first time i've had to do this - normally i figure things out on my own via trial and error.
<xubuntu_user> i am using xubuntu 9.04 on an asus eeepc 1000
<xubuntu_user> i think it's 1000ha - the one that comes with XP installed.
<xubuntu_user> under linux, my eeepc seems to have a problem with key repeating - often letters will type twice even though i am not holding them down
<xubuntu_user> i have gone to settings > accessibility and used bounce keys, with the threshold set to minimum - which works
<xubuntu_user> but after five or so minutes of inactivity, i get a message "bounce keys disabled" and the problem is back
<xubuntu_user> is this a known issue?
<xubuntu_user> ok that's cool.
<plouffe> this morning I can only login to xterm but not my xfce session. Any way to repair that or at least check the error log as to what failed?
<TheSheep> plouffe: ~/.xsessionerrors
<cristian_c> Hi,
<charlie-tca> !hi
<cristian_c> hi guys, i'm on karmic
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cristian_c> I would use a sound theme for login screen and startup
<charlie-tca> okay
<cristian_c> in jaunty I used to go in System->Login screen->Accessibility
<cristian_c> and choose the sounds
<cristian_c> in karmic Login window doesn't exist
<cristian_c> How can I do to resolve this problem?
<charlie-tca> I don't think you can in karmic. Lucid will have the login screen again, and allow sounds to be turned on and off
<charlie-tca> We lost that in karmic (9.10) because of all the gdm changes
<cristian_c> ok
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, does that mean this version of gdm has integrated some of the features we lost?
<charlie-tca> what version?
<cristian_c> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Pres-Gas> Sorry, Lucid
<charlie-tca> sort of. It means the developers were able to put some of the features back
<Pres-Gas> Looks like I will have to fire up Lucid once the RC drops....
<slow-motion> hi
<squisher> hm, anyone have a suggestion when ubiquity crashes?
<charlie-tca> start it with debug-ubiquity as a boot parameter (you can edit boot parameters by pressing F6 then Escape at the CD boot menu
<charlie-tca> Then you can pull the logs and file the bug?
<charlie-tca> Or, from the live desktop:
<charlie-tca> please start the installer with 'ubiquity -d' from a terminal window, and reproduce this problem
<charlie-tca> Once you've done that, please attach /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, and /var/log/installer/debug to the bug report. It's important that you attach all those files.
<charlie-tca> Which image is crashing?
<squisher> charlie-tca, thanks will do after memtest
<squisher> 9.10-amd64-desktop
<charlie-tca> MIght need to use the alternate image for that version
<squisher> what do you mean?
<squisher> oh, right, the alternate image. but why?
<charlie-tca> There are two images for each version, desktop and alternate
<charlie-tca> I think that image had problems with a lot of systems
<squisher> Oh boy, and it got never updated?
<squisher> but thanks for the note
<charlie-tca> it won't after the release
<squisher> ouch
<squisher> so is it really worth my time then to create a bug report?
<squisher> I don't mind if it's useful, but if it's a well known problem, then I'm not sure it is
<charlie-tca> I reported issues with hardy and they did not cut a new image, even when ubuntu got a new one
<charlie-tca> It might be useful to keep the issues out of lucid
<squisher> k
<charlie-tca> The developers do check the existing bug reports to try to keep any old/regression issues out of the new release
<Sachse_siechtum> Damn, I'm in dependency hell right now
<Sachse_siechtum> can't install UCK
<Sachse_siechtum> is there any way to install UCK?
<charlie-tca> what is it?
<Sachse_siechtum> ubuntu customization kit
<Sysi> sounds like CLI to me :P
<charlie-tca> Not familiar with it, at all
<Sachse_siechtum> because yesterday I crashed my previous xubuntu install...and I was very unhappy how Xubuntu comes out of the box (or the live cd ;-)
<charlie-tca> But I wouldn't mind getting the 64bit install to actually do something with hardware drivers, nvidia
<charlie-tca> It keeps shutting the monitor off
<Sachse_siechtum> you mean livecd customization?
<Sysi> Sachse_siechtum: separate partition for /home
<charlie-tca> Sachse_siechtum: no, just a normal installation of lucid
<Sysi> then you only need to install programs
<Sachse_siechtum> I see
<Sachse_siechtum> well luzid is not officially out yet. Is it stable?
<Sachse_siechtum> lucid
<charlie-tca> sort of stable
<charlie-tca> at least on the 386
<Sachse_siechtum> alright
<Sachse_siechtum> I gonna wait til 28th ;-)
<charlie-tca> beta2 pre-release testing
<Sysi> many people say that ubuntu is stable two weeks after release..
<Sachse_siechtum> will I be able to get it over spm?
<charlie-tca> should
<Sachse_siechtum> what I was just saying.....the only things Xubuntu can do out of the box is: screen pictures, play wave files, word proccessing, some simple games...and thats about it...
<charlie-tca> yeah, pretty much what is needed to use it
<squisher> Sachse_siechtum, it's called a "base install"
<Sachse_siechtum> ah I see
<squisher> seems pretty sensible to me :)
<Sachse_siechtum> thats why the liveCD just takes up a cd rom _:-)
<charlie-tca> It is enough for any beginner to get started with
<Sachse_siechtum> well...I was enough for me...its just....well I gonna have to take a look into this customization thing...
<Sachse_siechtum> afk eating spicy chinese soup
<el3ment> hey :P
<squisher> Sachse_siechtum, what are you trying to achieve? I simply install the software I need after the install....
<Sachse_siechtum> I'm lazy ;-)
<Sysi> it's one line to apt
<Sysi> you can write .sh script :)
<Sachse_siechtum> not familiar with that yet
<Sysi> that's easy actually
<el3ment> can i ask u something ? :)
<Sachse_siechtum> is it something like a *.bat file?
<charlie-tca> el3ment: sure
<el3ment> in wine channel no one respond i cant run games audio with wine ?
<el3ment> any solution ? :)
<Sysi> Sachse_siechtum: bash(commnd line) script, so yes
<charlie-tca> just type in your question. If anyone knows, they will answer
<Sachse_siechtum> what drivers did you choose?
<el3ment> alsa
<squisher> el3ment, in prinicple, yes, but in practice it depends on the game. appdb.winehq.org is the place to look
<el3ment> intel_realtek
<Sysi> have you tested both emulation and full to hw-thing?
<Sachse_siechtum> for example in max payne 2 alsa is just scramble
<el3ment> yes not sound
<Sachse_siechtum> oss and esound work fine
<Sachse_siechtum> ...on my machine
<el3ment> i have another strange problem when start mp3 player not hear anything but when im start video player then sound works on both
<el3ment> ;)
<Sachse_siechtum> o_O
<squisher> sounds like the video player is adjusting your mixer
<el3ment> how i can fix that ?
<el3ment> :)
<squisher> while just running the mp3 player, go for example into alsa-mixer and make sure everything is turned up
<el3ment> yea i try this but not succes
<el3ment> everything is on and mp3 not work
<el3ment> then starting video player and sound work again :)
<squisher> hmm, not sure then
<el3ment> my sound is intel realtek but im not sure what to chouse  snd_intel or Snd_realtek :)
<el3ment> for codec
<squisher> charlie-tca, uff, with ubiquity -d it did not crash, of course (before it crashed during two attempts, and once before I event started)
<charlie-tca> it is trying to start too much at once for the system, then. The "really fast startup" fails on the system
<Arpad2> hello
<Sachse_siechtum> hello
<knome> !hi | Arpad2
<knome> ubottu, wake up
<Arpad2> hi everybody!:)
<Sachse_siechtum> how can I limit the incoming packets on wlan0? (my wlan adapter)
<Sachse_siechtum> like limit the 365 kbyte/s line to 150 for example
<squisher> Sachse_siechtum, that's a firewall's job... I know shorewall can do that, but it's not the easiest one to use
<Sachse_siechtum> squisher, is it line based?
<squisher> you mean commandline? Yes
<Arpad2> i can not establish dsl connection with network manager only with sudo pppoe command, does anybody know how to solve this?
<Sachse_siechtum> what was the command for compiz fusion to put into auto start?
<Sachse_siechtum> to be put
#xubuntu 2010-04-07
<eein> i seem to be having an issue with my install.  when i select my user id there is a 5 to 10 second delay before the language and session bar come up on the bottom and then it prompts for the password. any one know what could cause that delay?
<n2diy> Test
<pteague_work> i know i found it before, but for some reason i can't find it now...  how do i disable tap to click on my laptop's touchpad?
<pteague_work> nm, think i found it
<mertle> n2diy: hi
 * pteague_work crosses fingers & reboots
<n2diy> mertle: hi
<n2diy> mertle: any idea why I would be getting a "cannot send to channel" message in ##electronics?
<mertle> n2diy: it might be invite only or you need to register your nick
<mertle> might be mentioned in the topic at the top
<n2diy> mertle: roger that, I checked the links at the top, two of them are ebooks, and the third is a wiki, that needs a lot more content.
<mertle> heh - are you registered n2diy ?
<n2diy> mertle: I thought I was, but I'm not sure of it. This is a new test box, that I cloned from my old test box yesterday, I'm still chasing bugs, so.... I'll fire up the old test box, and see if that one works.
<mertle> k
<mertle> n2diy: I get the same message using a not registered nick
<n2diy> mertle: ok, so it is a server problem?
<n2diy> mertle: never mind, I miss read your message, I'll try and register on it.
<gottto> n2diy: registered nick works
<n2diy> what is the syntax to register, /register?
<gottto> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<n2diy> gottto: thanks
<gottto> np
<n2diy> gottto: doesn't work, same message, let me see if it will play with my old box.
<gottto> k
<pteague_laptop> yay, got that solved, but the bottom right corner doesn't do the right click :(
<n2diy> now my old test box is telling me "Starting without admin. privlileges", whats that about, haven't seen that before.
<n2diy> never mind, I closed the message, and synaptic popped up?
<n2diy> wow, this box, and my old test box, are now logged onto freenode, I didn't think you could do that?
<n2diy> the other box can't send to ##electronics either, so I have to figure out how to registar, etc...
<Da-M-E-M-0> anyone there who can help me?
<Balsaq> Good evening to all of you who reside here, in the picturesque digital valley known as...Xubuntu!
<Dracco> Hello, I've got a problem with my xubuntu installation. I have 9.10 Ubuntu + xfce installed later. Normally it was calm and cool all the time, but after last update RAM usage increased a lot. Normally working with 2 browsers open, gimp and pidgin it didn't eat more than 350-400mb, now it goes up to even 700mb (I have 1GB RAM installed). Does anybody have similar problem? Is there a way to fix it?
<Balsaq> just look at whats running and what each process is using. Dont use the ones that are casuing the ram usage to be so high, if it bothers you.
<Dracco> firefox atm uses over 170mb ram
<Dracco> firefox, opera, pidgin are what eats the most and i rather must use them
<knome> Dracco, i hate to say this, but that's normal for firefox
<Dracco> i dont use firefox normally, have to do it coz im at work :P
<Dracco> anyway, those programs didnt eat that much before update
<Dracco> also compiz starts "lagging" from time to time that didnt happen before
<bazhang> 2 browsers and compiz?
<Dracco> yes, 2 browsers are needed because i work on CMS that is buggy like internet explorer and on each browser something else is not working
<bazhang> gimp as well? why not shut off compiz when browsing / using gimp then
<Balsaq> Eye-Candy needs a lot of RAM...
<Dracco> compiz uses only 35mb, thats not much really, tho it used less before
<bazhang> doubtful its that small
<knome> Dracco, are you sure the settings are the same?
<Dracco> yes, unless update changed them
<Dracco> bazhang, it is, at least thats what taskmanager shows
<bazhang> Dracco, and what do top and/or htop show
<bazhang> at any rate, try disabling it, see if that makes a difference
<Dracco> htop showing similar
<Dracco> uhm what was command to disable compiz? or should i restart?
<bazhang> no need to restart
<bazhang> trying to remember the window manager for xubuntu
<knome> xfwm ;)
<bazhang> xfwm --replace ?
<knome> um, i'm not sure if the command is xfwm4 actually
<bazhang> ok :)
<Dracco> ok did, checking how is it
<Dracco> uhm, still similar ram usage
<Dracco> like i said, it happened after last update i downloaded (yesterday), before id didnt eat that much with same programs opened
<knome> Dracco, did you update the kernel?
<Dracco> uhm to be honest i didnt check what did last update include, it is possible that yes, because before that i updated system like half month ago
<knome> yeah
<knome> that might be the reason
<knome> you can try loading a previous kernel from grub
<Dracco> will try, thanks :) atm cant, editing few articles
<Dracco> when im done (in like 15 mins) ill give you a shout :)
<knome> sure
<Dracco> ok restart
<Dracco> back, works like a charm :D
<Dracco> thanks a LOT for help :)
<knome> no problem
<knome> just throwing ideas in :P
<Dracco> ^^
<Dracco> well, got to get back to work now, didnt really work since 2 hours :P
<Dracco> once again thanks :)
<knome> have fun and be productive
<Dracco> thanks ^^
<Dracco> have a nice day ;) cya :)
<Balsaq> Thank you for choosing Xubuntu.
<Ek|mu5> hello, how do I get an image to associate with my login in gdm? I tried doing an ln -s /path/to/image.jpg ~/.face but it didn't work.
<Ek|mu5> on Xubuntu 9.10
<Balsaq> Ek|mu5 i think xsplash would do it
<nikolam> Wow, how to report a bug now on launchpad?
<mertle> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> nikolam, you understand the message above?
<nikolam> yep
<bazhang> that is in the terminal
<nikolam> yep yep :)
<bazhang> lucid?
<nikolam> hardy
<nikolam> seamonkey2 , not in release yet.
<bazhang> server or desktop
<nikolam> looking for post a bug on ppa release
<bazhang> ah a PPA.
<bazhang> probably contact the maintainer then
<bazhang> although hardy will give way to the new LTS this month
<nikolam> yep but so, there is no way to track bugs for ppa software in launchpad?
<bazhang> not sure about that, as those are Personal Package Archives, probably giving them feedback would help but not certain that they fall under launchpad
<bazhang> when I say them, I mean the Package publisher, not launchpad
<nikolam> would help to have project about that package inside Ubuntu. Do zou know something about that process
<nikolam> or it will have to just wait after LTS release, to avoid confusion
<bazhang> which one? got a link to the PPA page?
<nikolam> seamonkey 2 just a sec
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> I can google :)
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/ppa-seamonkey2  this one, right?
<bazhang> he has builds for Lucid already, btw :)
<nikolam> https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2
<nikolam> https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2-pre
<nikolam> this is newest
<nikolam> well there wer for lucid for months..
<nikolam> Main page: https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2
<nikolam> so, if project is on launchpad, I again nedd to use ubuntu-bug program ?
<bazhang> good question :)
<nikolam> previous one is older, with 2.0.3. New one has 2.0.4, working fine , only plugins from mozilla site dont want to install on 64bit , I need to report that etc
<bazhang> right
<nikolam> I have it on original bug report here, but is is said to report ppa bugs to ppa etc.
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/461864
<bazhang> well I'm sure the PPA maintainer will appreciate it, as will the community
<nikolam> I got answer. Mozilla site host only 32-bit extensions versions
<bazhang> aha
<nikolam> Seems like it is question for Mozilla
<bazhang> dont see the irc nick on his homepage
<nikolam> but 64bit addons are mostly available on plugins main pages
<nikolam> hm, would like to know how to delete my own ppa i made once hm
<william> Hi I have a problem with intsalling xorg-driver-fglrx. fglrx-amdccle is broken too.
<pop2> Xubuntu crashes on login with the error that connection to Xorg on 0.0 was reset by peer (error 104) and cannot access resource and related stuff
<pop2> I made a new user and that works so it must be some of my settings
<pop2> still dead here? :P
<charlie-tca> You answered your question already
<pop2> yay
<pop2> and you proved me wrong!
<pop2> okay, I get THIS http://pastebin.com/Nvj2XKRf
<pop2> in .xsession-errors
<pop2> and when i login i see the swirly blue dots then it goes black and puts me back at login screen
<pop2> i created a new user, it works fine for him
<pop2> so i guess it's some user settings
<pop2> .ICEauthority was owned by root btw. I changed that and it didn't change anything
<charlie-tca> hmm, change the permissions on /home/USER/.ICEauthority . It needs to owned by USER, with rw for user only, no permissions for anyone else
<pop2> ah it needs rw
<charlie-tca> it should be -rw-------
<charlie-tca> and must be user and user-group owned
<pop2> okay i did that, brb :)
<pop2> nope :P
<pop2> i still own it, login still broken
<pop2> still Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0. for all xfce4 processes
<charlie-tca> delete the ~/.cache file
<pop2> folder? :)
<charlie-tca> yup
<pop2> it itself or just what's in it? (sometimes one works and the other doesn't :P)
<charlie-tca> then if it still won't won't work, delete ~/.cache and ~/.config
<charlie-tca> ummm, rm -r ~/.cache
<pop2> k brb
<charlie-tca> Then don't save session
<andai> yay!
<andai> it worked
<andai> except now everything looks weird (to be expected)
<andai> like the theme, panel config etc
<charlie-tca> yes, because deleting .cache disrupts a few configuration items
<charlie-tca> you can put it back the way you want it and it should work now
<charlie-tca> be sure to save session when quitting
<charlie-tca> long term fix... hmm I seem to have forgot
<charlie-tca> looking...
<charlie-tca> 9.10, right?
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: help? what did we remove to get rid of the twinkle lights after gdm on 9.10?
<andai> charlie-tca: Yeah 9.10. Though I guess i can't just copy config back? Though I also guess there are PARTS of config i *can* copy back like the panel settings etc?
<andai> and the settings for other software? :P
<charlie-tca> You can, as long as you know to remove them, even one at a time, if it breaks it
<andai> :)
<andai> brb
<andai> can deleting .cache mess up the theme settings?
<charlie-tca> maybe
<pop2> anyone know what in ~/.config/xfce4/panel might crash the session?
<charlie-tca> yup
<pop2> ..?
<pop2> i mean if any specific files cause more trouble than others, lol
<pop2> there's 28 in mine (most have to do with the items i have on my panel it seems)
<pop2> and i *like* my panel, i'd like it back, lol
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> I thought you just wanted to know if it crashes the session
<charlie-tca> :-)
<pop2> i found out it does :p
<charlie-tca> hmmm, yes, there are specific plugins that crash things better than others
<charlie-tca> now... you gonna want to know more again
<charlie-tca> give me a minute
<pop2> i mean i could reconfigure everything manually but i'd rather copy the non-evil stuff back first, lol
<charlie-tca> I think removing gdm theme fixed this issue, but then you don't get the pretty twinkles no more
<charlie-tca> okay, xfce4-kbd-plugin is buggy,
<charlie-tca> cpu govenor ? crashes
<charlie-tca> basically, bug 53897
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/bugs/53897
<charlie-tca> for the 'bot challenged channel
<pop2> lol i actually dont even have a cpu governor
<pop2> i didnt know xfce even had one
<pop2> i tried to find it :P
<charlie-tca> there used to be one, maybe it wasn't in 9.10
<charlie-tca> it was great at crashing the desktop
<pop2> that is a lot of bugs lol
<pop2> so where are my theme settings?
<pop2> in xsettings i have
<pop2>     <property name="ThemeName" type="empty"/>
<pop2>     <property name="IconThemeName" type="empty"/>
<pop2> btw, [why] isn't it possible to do multiple desktop logins? Like how i can ctrl+alt+f1 for a terminal, why can't I ctrl+alt+f10 for a new desktop login (it would make solving this kinda stuff less tedious lol)
<charlie-tca> should have been in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf  and ~/.config/xfce4/xfwm4
<pop2> oh i didnt have anything in xfwm4
<pop2> brb
<andai> hmm
<andai> suddenly i have OPEN TERMINAL HERE in the options everywhere
<charlie-tca> the multiple desktops are set in a config file somewhere. Used to be gdm customizations. It is preset to one desktop, on F7
<andai> wait, you *can* login more than one time, graphically?? cool :D
<charlie-tca> You have to set it up
<charlie-tca> Before 9.10, I could make it work
<andai> that's actually one of the things i liked about Linux-mint when i tried it out, it must have had a newer xfce4 (though its gnome variant had it too)
<andai> that's pretty useful... so how do i do that? :P
<charlie-tca> not part of either one, it is part of the login screen files
<charlie-tca> Is mint using gdm?
<charlie-tca> That is the blocker now
<charlie-tca> Lucid gave us the ability to customize it again, even though you must edit it manually. I don't know that you can in 9.10
<andai> the blocker?
<andai> i think the default mint comes with GNOME yeah
<ToStItOs> I am trying to install Xubuntu but I am not doing a normal install. On one of my drives I  have Windows and the other drive I am trying to install Xubuntu 9.10. My question is during the Partition part do I do a new partition table or ?????
<andai> though there are "community editions" with xfce and fluxbox
<andai> ToStItOs: There's nothing on the drive you want to install to, right?
<charlie-tca> andai: not the desktop, the display manager. gdm is gnome display manager, but they might be using kdm or xdm
<andai> ToStItOs: And you're sure you have 2 drives and not partitions (lol)?
<ToStItOs> well I have inteprid
<ToStItOs> on the drive I want to install 9.10
<charlie-tca> ToStItOs: what are the drives given in partitioning? does it give things like sda and sdb or are they all with the same letters?
<andai> charlie-tca: Does xubuntu use gdm too? (or is xdm xfce's desktop manager then?)
<ToStItOs> sda
<andai> ToStItOs: For both drives?
<ToStItOs> My drive is set as a slave currently but
<ToStItOs> ummmm let me check hold on
<andai> also lol since i deleted the panel config i keep turning my head up to look for the window list (my monitor is pretty big)
<charlie-tca> Then you don't want to do a new table
<andai> the default (which it reset to) has them at the bottom :P
<charlie-tca> And you move them to the top panel?
<ToStItOs> /dev/sda there is no drive there
<charlie-tca> ToStItOs 's windows will be on sda
<charlie-tca> is there a /dev/sdb?
<ToStItOs> no its sda1
<andai> ToStItOs: If everything is on sda then making a new partition table will kill windows :P
<charlie-tca> He will need to repartition the drive, without losing windows
<andai> ToStItOs: Is that convenient in the text installer? it's annoying enough (with it rescanning everything every time you change something) in the gui installer, lol
<ToStItOs> I disconnected the Windows drive
<andai> Ohh, so there's nothing to lose on the drive you're installing to, right?
<andai> do you want your settings from Intrepid?
<charlie-tca> Then create the new partition table
<ToStItOs> no
<andai> okay good
<charlie-tca> moving the settings will cause more issues than andai has
<andai> ...lol
<ToStItOs> I just want to be able to use both drives
<ToStItOs> like a dual boot
<andai> so there's less of an upside to the portability of linux home folders than i thought?
<ToStItOs> but with two drives
<charlie-tca> No, we had major changes from intrepid to jaunty to karmic
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.4 to 4.6 was big
<charlie-tca> Intrepid was 8.10, so it is a two version jump
<andai> ahh yeah i actually messed up when installing Karmic cause i thought X still had to be configured manually, lol
<ToStItOs> I am confused because I have the live cd for Xubuntu but its saying it will install Kubuntu
<charlie-tca> That seems wrong
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu is much different
<charlie-tca> did you get that from http://xubuntu.org/get ?
<ToStItOs> Its a double sided dvd with MultiUbuntu
<ToStItOs> no bookstore
<charlie-tca> hmmm, I think they screwed something up
<clutch> Hey, I have 30 gigs of unallocated space between my Win7 and Xubuntu partions.  What filesystem should I use to make make it accessible to both sides?
<clutch> Gonna put my music on it.
<charlie-tca> clutch: ntfs-3g
<andai> charlie-tca: Is NTFS a good idea? Most of the stuff I've read about it must be outdated then :P
<clutch> charlie-tca: ok, thanks.  Is it possible to move my home directory over there as well.  I'd like to have one place for all my files on both OS's
<ToStItOs> Well should I switch it to the other and just do Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> If you want to read it from windows, you need ntfs, yes
<clutch> Right, that's what I though.
<charlie-tca> Trying to use the same directory for home on both systems will really screw up
<clutch> Damn.  NTFS option is greyed out in gparted.
<charlie-tca> You could use a small partition for /home and then use a big one for documents and such readable from both systems
<clutch> bah
<clutch> Probably do that then
<charlie-tca> clutch: what version of xubuntu?
<clutch> 9.10, from minimal ISO, all up-to-date
<andai> clutch: Install nftsprogs
<andai> ntfsprogs*
<clutch> ok, thanks
<ToStItOs> Charlie should I reverse the dvd and do a Ubuntu install
<andai> ToStItOs: Maybe the Kubuntu option will install Xubuntu, lol!
<clutch> Are you trying to end up with xubuntu at the end?
<clutch> Because I'm a huge fan of the minimal iso personally
<ToStItOs> yeah I don't want Kubuntu
<clutch> nobody wants kubuntu lol
<ToStItOs> I heard
<clutch> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<andai> I heard Kubuntu is getting quite good actually... i just tried it 3 years ago and thought the themes were really ugly, but they look ok now i guess lol
<clutch> plus there's some copypasta on the forums somewhere to remove all of kde's junk
<ToStItOs> I am actually doing a clean install
<clutch> I like the older ones.  Used kde3 with backtrack and it was nice.
<clutch> kde4 is a mess though
<andai> lol actually it looks pretty bad from the screenshots
<andai> a mess? I thought it was like a giant leap forward or something
<clutch> I dunno, I thought the user interface was just obnoxiously cartoony, and confusing to navigate.
<ToStItOs> What is Kubuntu used for anyways
<andai> clutch oh so can you tell me what partitioning is like on the minimal iso? in the live install it's annoying and i have to wait for it to scan all the partitions on all my drives EVERY TIME I ADJUST SOMETHING
<andai> ToStItOs: People who prefer KDE
<ToStItOs> Not for me
<clutch> andai: I believe it still needs to scan all the partitions.  Probably a little quicker though since there's no desktop and whatnot going on.
<andai> clutch: What about the management, like how do you add/move/resize
<andai> is there a text-based gui sorta thing?
<clutch> yeah
<clutch> its like that
<clutch> I'm not super familiar with using it though, I did my partitions from win7 and then installed to the unallocated space.
<clutch> I was told that was the simplest way to dual boot.  I could be wrong though.
<andai> clutch: Does the minimal iso come with the same stuff the standard live one does?
<clutch> It has the bare minimum to boot, and then you select the packages you want.
<andai> ah cool
<andai> so there's no gnome stuff either? hmm
<clutch> It downloads them so you don't have to sit through 8 hours of updates after the install.
<andai> ah lol yeah
<clutch> nope.  gnome free
<andai> that does sound pretty good actually
<clutch> plus the iso is tiny.  Takes like 5 minutes to d/l
<andai> and i'm sure with some more skill i could find a way to customize the ISO and automate the entire process? :)
<andai> and perhaps even download the latest copy of my home directory from a server? LOL
<clutch> probably, yeah
<clutch> lol
<clutch> Thats a little over my head though
 * andai is quite into this stuff
<clutch> google around for slip-streaming ubuntu install disks
<andai> you know i'm actually working on a portable home folder type thing using batch files and the CLI 7-zip, on windows
<clutch> I'm sure its been done
<andai> it's useful for at school where they have IE and the desktop resolution is set WAY TO LOW (and resets after reboot)
<clutch> If I can find a way to share my home directory between xubuntu and win7 pro i'll be happy
<clutch> I think I would have to put my /home on a tiny ntfs partition though, and it seems like a pain in the ass
<andai> why tiny? :P
<andai> here I asked
<andai> theadmin: andai: NTFS is fine but 2 problems, 1) it considers all files executable, 2) it's kind of a slow
<clutch> well, tiny compared to the rest of the HDD
<andai> so i'm not sure you should put your home folder on there
<clutch> right
<clutch> so instead of having my music and pictures in /home/Music and /home/Pictures, they get dumped into a 30gig ntfs partition for the time being
<andai> clutch: are you running GUI now
<clutch> yes
<andai> which one? :P
<clutch> xfce4
<andai> theadmin: andai: It'd better not be o_O  [ home folder on FAT or NTFS ]
<andai> clutch! I have found a solution
<clutch> orly?
<andai> the whole home folder shouldn't be on a windows partition
<andai> but you *can* (i have heard from one dude in #ubuntu just now) replace Desktop, Downloads, etc with symlinks to the same folders on a NTFS partition
<andai> so that should work fine :P
<andai> I might try that myself sometime, =D
<clutch> Hmm.  Worth a try.  I need to mess around with this for a while, I'm not 100% positive wtf I'm doing.  Dual-boot-virgin.
<andai> haha i've been doing this for 3 years, though i had a dark age where i switched  back to windows without even really realizing what i was doing, for like 5 months
<andai> like "hmm i need to use Flash 8 for a few days let's just boot up XP"
<clutch> lol
<andai> and then like months later when XP became so slow it was unusable
<andai> i realized the reason i had no space on XP was cause i had like 90gb of free space on my ubuntu home folder
<clutch> bb in a bit, need to reboot and see if any of this worked...
<clutch> So far so good.  Can see my Dump partition from win7 with no hassles.
<clutch> Now I just need to figure out how to get it somewhere easily accessible in xubuntu without having to sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mountshithere
<andai> fstab? :P
<andai> and link on desktop
<andai> i should do that too, i keep having to manually mount my windows partition
<clutch> Thanks, will check out the man page for that.  No link to desktop though.  I hate desktop icons.  I have none at all.
<andai> let's see who can figure it out first, lol
<andai> really? what do you use instead?
<clutch> a terminal
<clutch> or thunar
<clutch> if I'm lazy
<andai> lol
<clutch> icons just clutter up my workspace
<andai> xfce4 without desktop
<andai> but yes panel?
<clutch> yeah, i have the panel
<andai> ohh
<clutch> just for the clock and a shortcut to firefox, terminal, and thunar
<clutch> and minimized stuff, workspaces, etc
<andai> ntfs configuration tool
<andai> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<andai> that'll fstab it for you
<clutch> kk, one sec
<andai> /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<andai> i got that
<andai> is the 4th option even necessary?
<clutch> no idea
<clutch> suggestions on where I should mount the dump partition to?
<clutch> does it matter
<andai> you're using the ntfs config tool?
<andai> what does it suggest? :P
<knome> clutch, /mnt is used for that traditionally
<knome> clutch, but you can use whatever mountpoint you fancy :)
<andai> knome: not /media?
<clutch> knome: right, that's kind of what i figured
<knome> /media if you mount it all the time, /mnt if temporarily
<knome> i mount my other drive to /data
<clutch> I'll mount it to media then, that makes sense
<andai> all the time :P
<Sachse_Siechtum> I can't install pulse audio
<clutch> OH WAIT, I see.
<clutch> this tool is misleading
<knome> clutch, probably /media/something in that case so you can mount more later on to /media/somethingelse
<clutch> it tells you to set a mount point, but...
<Sachse_Siechtum> synaptic says: pulseaudio:
<Sachse_Siechtum>   Hängt ab: libpulse0 (=1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4), aber es wird 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4.1 installiert
<Sachse_Siechtum>  Hängt ab: pulseaudio-module-udev, aber es wird nicht installiert
<Sachse_Siechtum>  Empfiehlt: pulseaudio-module-x11, aber es wird nicht installiert
<Sachse_Siechtum>  Empfiehlt: pulseaudio-esound-compat, aber es wird nicht installiert
<clutch> automatically sets it to /media/whateveryoutellit
<knome> !pastebin | Sachse_Siechtum
<ubottu> Sachse_Siechtum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> or
<knome> !de | Sachse_Siechtum :P
<ubottu> Sachse_Siechtum :P: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<clutch> Damn.  I just set it mount my Windows partition too on accident, lol.
<clutch> Probably gonna cause more problems than anything
<andai> hm?
<andai> oh lol
<clutch> Yeah, I don't want to accidentally write to it from linux
<clutch> oops.
<clutch> should fix that lol
<clutch> Guess I can just remove that line from my stab, yeah?
<knome> stab, heh. fstab, i suppose
<clutch> oh yeah, typo.  meant fstab lol
<andai> yeah
<andai> i can't use ntfs tool more than once, lol
<andai> i wonder if removing the lines from fstab will re-activate it
<andai> lol no!
<clutch> No, I noticed that too.  That tool is wacky, editing fstab is probably less hassle
<andai> that is odd
<andai> gaga
<andai> *haha
<clutch> clutch@ubuDesk:/media/Dump$ ls
<clutch> Music  Pictures  $RECYCLE.BIN  System Volume Information
<clutch> wtf
<clutch> why is there a recycle bin lol
<andai> ...cause you created it in windows?
<clutch> Right, but what is it doing on that partition?
<knome> clutch, that's the way windows works.
<andai> i think it's funny that linux/mac/windows all use different folders for deleted files (so you can only restore using the os you deleted it in)
<andai> clutch: If you deleted stuff there in windows windows would just move it to that folder :P
<clutch> Oh wow.  Thats...helpfull I guess?
<andai> and then empty recycle bin or delete in recycle bin would actually remove it from the folder listing
<andai> lol
<andai> but even then you could restore it with undelete tools :P
<clutch> What about the System Volume Information?  Is that necessary, or can I get rid of it?
<clutch> It bugs me that it put files in there without asking or telling me.
<clutch> :(
<knome> clutch, if you don't use the drive in windows, sure.
<knome> clutch, if you use, you'd better keep it
<andai> lol
<clutch> ah, ok.
<andai> what did it put there??
<knome> that's some kind of info file for windows
<clutch> A recycle bin and a System Info folder
<andai> ah yeah those are hidden in windows (i think even if you tell it to show hidden and system files)
<andai> and i guess it did that to save hassle later (then it would have to check if it's the first time you're deleting something, lol)
<clutch> learn something new every day
<andai> or i guess they could program it, if !exists RECYCLER mkdir RECYCLER, lol, but that would be a few cpu cycles extra everytime you deleted something
<andai> i wonder what happens if you remove recycle bin folder and then boot windows and delete files :P
<clutch> win7 / 0
<clutch> world explodes
<clutch> something like that
<andai> lol
<andai> earth cracks in two and falls down
<clutch> Actually, probably just another weird, uninformative windows error message
<andai> try it lol
<clutch> Like, "This program has stopped working"
<clutch> no shit, Windows
<andai> i think it's empty anyway right? you could just make i again
<clutch> I wondered why you dumped me back to the desktop
<andai> lol what i hate most about windows is when windows gives me an error like THIS PROGRAM CAUSED AN ERROR AND MUST BE SHUT DOWN
<andai> but the program still WORKS FINE
<clutch> The recycle bin is, that other one has all kinds of stuff in it
<andai> and you can't get rid of the window without pressing something but as soon as you press something it kills the program
<clutch> probably just not going to fsck with it
<andai> fsck lol
<andai> Before the rise of journaling file systems, it was common for an improperly shut-down Unix system's file system to develop a corrupted superblock. This possibly-serious problem could only be resolved by running fsck, which could take anywhere from a few seconds to hours, depending on the volume's size and disk I/O throughput. Because of the severity of fsck not being able to resolve this error, the terms "fsck" and "fscked" have come into use am
<ToStItOs> Thats Microsoft for you
<ToStItOs> like defrag
<clutch> did you just look up fsck on wikipedia?  lol
<andai> clutch Yeah i forgot what it was for when you used it in such a different context
<clutch> lol nice
<andai> and then handily wiki had a section on "Use as profanity"
<andai> :D
<clutch> Well, I've officially accomplished what I wanted to do today.  Thank you #xubuntu
<clutch> nice
<andai> yay
<andai> i should do that sometime. ATM all my music is on an external drive lol
<andai> but for when i setup my new computer (nonexistent, yet)
<clutch> I've been putting it off for a week because I thought it would be a pain.  Wasn't so bad though.
<andai> my goal is like, 8 processors, 64GB ram, that kinda stuff
<andai> lol
<clutch> intel 6-cores
<andai> i guess the secondary goal is get lots of money first haha
<clutch> around $5000
<andai> yeah XD
<andai> not to mention the kind of mobo i'd need for all that ram, lol
<clutch> I just built a brand new i5-750 rig for about $800
<charlie-tca> andai: apt-get purge xsplash
<clutch> plenty fast for damn near anything
<andai> charlie-tca: ??
<andai> clutch: 800 for everything you mean?
<charlie-tca> fix that login issue permanent, even though you lose the twinkle screen after gdm
<clutch> not including monitor, mouse, keyboard, but yeah
<andai> charlie-tca: Oh no! The twinkles
<andai> will i just see black for longer instead?
<clutch> oh snap.  Linux needs to twinkles to run right guys, be carefull.
<clutch> :)
<charlie-tca> No, you see the background without the white twinkles
<andai> ahh cool
<andai> i was confused about the twinkles anyway
<andai> lol...
<clutch> lol that's weird
<andai> i mean who thought that was cool
<andai> they should have put like, a flaming penguin running around
<andai> also lol
<andai> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i5-750-overclock,2438.html1
<andai> overclock that yo
<clutch> yeah i know
<clutch> people have been getting them up to around 4.2ghz on air cooling
<charlie-tca> sorry, had to go feed the grandson
<clutch> I wont oc mine until it gets outdated and slow though.
<andai> lol
<clutch> I love the temps @ stock speeds
<andai> shortens lifespan?
<clutch> idles at 19celsius
<clutch> no lie
<andai> haha wow
<clutch> sometimes as low as 16
<andai> that's... colder than my room
<andai> wtf
<clutch> I am in a cold basement, but still
<andai> oh haha
<andai> in jumpers? :D
<clutch> stock cooler, no less
<clutch> full load I've never seen it get hotter than 65 celsius
<andai> i've been thinking about putting a hole in my wall and a tube of insulation to go around my computer and outside
<andai> so i get good temps
<clutch> I have a feeling this chip will outlive me
<andai> lol
<clutch> haha
<clutch> I've thought about running a tube from a window a/c unit directly into my front intake fan
<andai> though i guess 2 smaller holes, tubes in and out of the case and a bunch of small fans wouldnt hurt either
<andai> yeah lol
<clutch> get big fans
<andai> hm?
<andai> no i mean for inside the tube, lol
<clutch> oh
<clutch> well get a big tube then
<clutch> and big fans
<andai> lol
<andai> or a box with big fans to go outside to pump air really powerfully into a smaller tube
<andai> like normal AC does, lol
<clutch> Since I am a poor college student with no external drives, I need to find a way to transfer 15 gigs of music from my laptop to my desktop.
<andai> or maybe like a machine that generates sin waves with a flap
<clutch> Thinking FTP
<andai> 15? pathetic
<andai> i put 100 on my external drive a few days ago lol
<clutch> Inorite?
<clutch> I only keep quality.
<clutch> If I never listen to it, it gets deleted
<clutch> I have never needed a HDD larger than 300gigs
<andai> technology is cool, this drive is a bit bigger than a credit card, as thick as my little finger and 500GB (and no external supply needed)
<andai> me neither but this just looked really cool and tiny so i bought it lol
<clutch> one of those mypassports or whatever?
<andai> no thems be gay
<andai> though this is gay too, i can't even get it to boot linux
<clutch> thems be gay indeed
<andai> (the internet has created new breeds of english grammar in my brain)
<clutch> that would be "intarnetz"
<Sachse_Siechtum> pproblem solved...had to install an older version of libpulse
<andai> i learnt how to edit xfce themes, i r happy
<Sachse_Siechtum> andai, nice
<andai> basically i hated how the focused and unfocused window color was the same so i wanted to change it
<clutch> Damnit...I need to transfer all that music and setting up an FTP for a onetime use seems like a waste of work.
<andai> but turns out (even though its a really simple theme that would just be a 1kb textfile in openbox) that it was like 20 png files
<andai> clutch what?
<andai> you mean FTP on the recieving computer?
<clutch> Yeah.
<charlie-tca> clutch: if they are in the same system, just use samba
<clutch> No, they are on my gf's macbook
<TheSheep> clutch: just tar it up and send with netcat
<clutch> lol
<clutch> ooooh
<charlie-tca> put in ssh and scp it
<TheSheep> or even better, scp
<TheSheep> yeah
<andai> TheSheep wtf
<clutch> ^^good idea
<clutch> tthanks
<TheSheep> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<andai> thesheep I meant the ubottu message
<clutch> you think the macbook has SSH set up by default?
<clutch> If i could do this without getting off my ass that would be perfect
<clutch> lol
<andai> it has Darwin terminal right?
<clutch> yeah
<TheSheep> andai: that factoid is there for a reason
<andai> you could try it
<andai> TheSheep but why did you send it to me?
<clutch> i'm going to, brb
<andai> its motivation is that foreign users might not understand, but my "i r happy" wasn't meant to help foreign linux users :P
<clutch> running nmap scan to find her macbook right now lol
<andai> find?
<clutch> I'm that lazy that I don't want to go upstairs to get its IP
<andai> i'm not sure you can ssh *into* her macbook from here lol
<clutch> IM GOING TO TRY DAMNIT
<clutch> lol
<andai> hahhaa
<andai> i thought he meant to ssh into the receiving computer and upload the files that way
<clutch> Hell naw.  I want to ssh into the macbook and pull the files down to my machine here in the basement
<clutch> hopefully all without getting up
<clutch> probably not going to work though
<andai> TheSheep if they talk about puppies and autism why don't they just merge the *buntu-offtopics?
<mikubuntu> i am gettg way flusterred with my laptop.  i can't get dvd to eject after viewing without restarting the computer.  vlc and movie player don't seem to have 'eject' buttons, and the manual button on the dvd will not work unless i restart.  what gives?
<clutch> try right-clicking on your dvd drive in a file manager and select eject?
<clutch> otherwise I would search around for ubuntu and your specific laptop model to see if there's some known issue with it.
<clutch> brb
<charlie-tca> mikubuntu: try using eject in terminal, also
<mikubuntu> charlie-tca, in terminal just enter 'eject' ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<mikubuntu> i'll try it
<charlie-tca> there are two commands you can use, exo-eject and eject
<mikubuntu> ok, thx, i'll try
<charlie-tca> eject by itself is the cdrom/dvd drive
<mikubuntu> cool, thanks, eject works!!!
<charlie-tca> Great :-)
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/195649
<mikubuntu> moving on to UGLY BETTY, Season 1, Disk 3, Episodes 9-12
<clutch> mikubuntu: if you want, you can make an icon in your panel to eject it as well
<clutch> that way you don't have to use terminal/thunar
<clutch> Just add a new launcher to the panel with "eject" for the command and whatever icon you want
<Arpad2> hello
<clutch> hey
<charlie-tca> !hi | Arpad2
<ubottu> Arpad2: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Arpad2> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> bug 195649
<charlie-tca> ubottu: how come you don't know bugs here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * charlie-tca kicks ubottu 
<clutch> ubottu: emacs or vi?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clutch> They need to get the guy who made Bucket over in #xkcd in here
<clutch> best irc bot ever.  lol
<Sysi> ubottu's best ♥
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arpad2> gigolo cant connect to partition, drive d in xp, but it is the sda5 partition
<Arpad2> can smb help me?
<Arpad2> please
<clutch> Sorry, I'm not familiar with gigolo
<clutch> is the drive mounted though?
<charlie-tca> !gigolo
<rabc> hi folks can anyone help quick question just installed xubuntu and wondering what is the best unrar package to use or is there on already installed
<charlie-tca> rabc: install unrar
<charlie-tca> or just try clicking the file in Thunar file manager and see if it can unpackage it
<rabc> thanks charlie
<rabc> would prefer GUI but want to learn command line
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows-d
<Arpad2> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<charlie-tca> but gui will tell you if the package is installed. If it can't extract the files, it is not installed
<rabc> ill have a look at thunar now
<rabc> thanks charlie
<charlie-tca> You don't mount that way using fuse, Arpad2
<rabc> is there a good primer on basic command prompts
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> rabc: yes, just a minute
<rabc> no panic thanks charlie
<clutch> My God, I love FLAC.
<charlie-tca> rabc: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/basic-commands/C/
<Arpad2> i also used this: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/windows-d. now it seems it works:)
<rabc> thanks charlie look the now
<charlie-tca> That 's because it is closer to correct, Arpad2
<rabc> by the way what is the install size of xubuntu
<charlie-tca> 1.5 GB
<rabc> is their a leuge table of linux OS and install size anywhere?
<rabc> thanks
<rabc> what would a small OS take up roughly
<Arpad2> why has than xubuntu occupied ca 5 GB on my hard disk?
<charlie-tca> rabc: puppy is about 100 MB
<charlie-tca> There is DSL is about 50
<charlie-tca> mb
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: added items
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> i have still one bug
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu is about 900MB, I think
<Arpad2> but perhaps the bug is in my old pc
<rabc> thanks charlie would puppy be about the smallest stable one
<TheSheep> there are also some micro-distributions for things like pdas
<charlie-tca> No, there are others I can't think of
<TheSheep> you can have system and X in under 10MB
<rabc> ok thanks
<rabc> wow under 10mb
<TheSheep> but their functionality is rather limited
<TheSheep> and you can't compile all the apps on them
<Arpad2> it appeared in ubuntu , knoppix, ylmf--cannot connect to the internet via network, only with sudo
<rabc> if u uninstall all unecessary programs in xubuntu what would you end up with roughly
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: that is a bug
<charlie-tca> dead machine
<charlie-tca> rabc ^ ^
<Arpad2> so pc terminally ill?
<Arpad2> :)
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: no, yours is a bug
<charlie-tca> rabc: There is something called minimal install, it lets you decide what to install. Done properly, you would have a working system with no apps
<charlie-tca> Well, that was wrong. Working system with apps you wanted only...
<charlie-tca> We install some extra stuff that is not needed, but makes life easier on developers and others
<Arpad2> is it possibble to have a webcan in pidgin?
<Arpad2> m
<Arpad2> :)
<ay_> Can anyone tell me how to get emesene on xubuntu? I tried sudo apt-get install emesene but it says it couldn't find the package
<charlie-tca> Maybe it doesn't exist
<charlie-tca> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1602 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<charlie-tca> maybe you typed it wrong
<ay_> I tried it a couple different times
<charlie-tca> Try the package manager instead: Applications -> system -> Synaptic Package Manager
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<ay_> Really old version
<ay_> 6.06
<charlie-tca> Probably did not exist for it
<charlie-tca> 6.06 is end of life real soon. Good chance to upgrade to 10.04
<charlie-tca> the upgrade would be 6.06 to 8.04 to 10.04
<ay_> I'll try to upgrade
<charlie-tca> 10.04 releases on the 29th
<charlie-tca> The first version with emesene was 8.04
<ay_> can I upgrade without having to use a live cd?
<charlie-tca> yes, before the version reaches end of life.
<ay_> alright I will try to do that
<rabc> sorry charlie was away there catching up now
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rabc> how do ya do a minimal install
<charlie-tca> Start with the alternate cd. pick "expert" option
<charlie-tca> Be ready for lots of issues if you leave anything needed out
<rabc> is there a list of critical installs
<Arpad2> can smb tell me what this mean: Adding this PPA to your system...what is ppa?
<charlie-tca> rabc: not really
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: Personal Package Archive
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: place on launchpad where someone built a package for the application you are installing
<Arpad2> where is launchpad?
<Arpad2> :(
<charlie-tca> It is where bugs are reported, and packages are kept and tracked
<charlie-tca> https://help.launchpad.net
<Arpad2> success:) i ve installed a new app:)!
<Arpad2> keepassx
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> now i will have to figure out how to transfer date from win keepass to keepassx, if its possibble
<Arpad2> data
<charlie-tca> should be able to just open the windows file in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> but read the docs!
<charlie-tca> /usr/share/doc/keepassx
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> thx!
<sausy> I need help! My desk doesnt show any menu bar... Plez!!
<sausy> Any??
<sausy> Someone here?
<sausy> I need some help!!
<sausy> :(
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> panels lost?
<charlie-tca> !panels | sausy
<ubottu> sausy: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<sausy> Uuh! Really work! Thanks!
 * nikolam ask himself.. why (oh why) I need to learn Perl, just to rename 20 files..
<nikolam> in DOS it was so easy. ren *000* *00*
<charlie-tca> You don't really have to learn perl, there is an application for that in the repositories.
<charlie-tca> I just can't remember the name now. It used to be installed by default
<charlie-tca> nikolam: take a look at gprename
<charlie-tca> also, mrename
#xubuntu 2010-04-08
<ToStItOs> I cannot load windows with grub
<ToStItOs> I tried to install two drives and now grub will not load windows
<ToStItOs> I am in a bind I need to restore the boot loader to normal is there a way to do this
<ToStItOs> I tried to disconnect the Xubuntu drive
<ToStItOs> but that won't
<ToStItOs> work
<ToStItOs> if there is anyone who can help me with this I really would appreciate this
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello anybody home?
<kathleenlepirate> does xubuntu 9.10 use grub2?
<Sachse_Siechtum> kathleenlepirate, yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> kathleenlepirate, well it uses grub1 by default but you can install grub 2in smp
<Sachse_Siechtum> spm
<kathleenlepirate> so then I would have grub1 if i never opted in
<Sachse_Siechtum> opted in?
<kathleenlepirate> like, if i just did a normal install, it would be grub1 or 2?
<Sachse_Siechtum> well you'd have some version of grub....just take a look in  synaptic
<Sachse_Siechtum> you'd have grub 1.97 beta4
<Sachse_Siechtum> it shows when your computer is booting and you are in the grub boot menu
<kathleenlepirate> well, i'm on a live cd
<kathleenlepirate> something's wrong with it
<Sachse_Siechtum> something's wrong with the live cd?
<kathleenlepirate> no, grub
<kathleenlepirate> and my partitions apparently
<Sachse_Siechtum> xubuntu won't boot?
<kathleenlepirate> right
<Sachse_Siechtum> what message comes up?
<kathleenlepirate> i think it was a read error. i have it written down, but i don't have it with me, i'm at work. but that doesn't show up anymore anyway. now when i start the computer without the live cd, nothing happens after the BIOS screen. just a bliniing underscore
<kathleenlepirate> blinking*
<Sachse_Siechtum> does the bios recognizes the hard disk=
<Sachse_Siechtum> ?
<kathleenlepirate> yes
<kathleenlepirate> i mean, it's listed there
<kathleenlepirate> i have to leave work now, i'll be back in like 10 minutes with what the error was
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm hard to say whats wrong,,,
<Balsaq> is bios set to boot from the correct place?
<kathleenlepirate> i believe so. that would be a stupid mistake haha
<kathleenlepirate> i'll check....like i said, i'll be back in like 10 minutes.
<Balsaq> once i was in a similar situation...when the cursor was blinking as you say...i hit f1 or f2 and the desktop appeared.
<kathleenlepirate> haha wow
<Balsaq> are you ultimately trying to install it tothe HD...or run from live CD?
<kathleenlepirate> it is installed to the hd
<kathleenlepirate> im trying to boot from that
<Balsaq> is windows involved?
<kathleenlepirate> yep
<kathleenlepirate> source of the problem
<kathleenlepirate> right well, i'll reboot and check the bios first
<Balsaq> did you try find/boot/grub/stage1
<Balsaq> sounds like grub is looking at the wrong partition during boot
<Balsaq> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<Balsaq> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Balsaq> actually the 2nd link seems to be the correct one
<kathleenlepirate> umm
<kathleenlepirate> well it booted into xubuntu just fine, out of nowhere
<kathleenlepirate> but didn't give me a choice
<Sachse_Siechtum> bad bad Xubuntu *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> ;-)
<kathleenlepirate> and i think in self-preservation, removed gparted from applications?
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm dont guess so...
<Sachse_Siechtum> just restart the computer... to test if it still does boot...
<kathleenlepirate> it does, directly into xubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> so, problem solved?
<kathleenlepirate> problem transfigured. i still want the option to boot into windows occasionally
<kathleenlepirate> also, i'm pretty sure it's not seeing a partition it should
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm..is the missing partition a ntfs one?
<kathleenlepirate> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> look if you got the package for supporting ntfs installed...
<Sachse_Siechtum> or maybe the partition is not mounted
<Sachse_Siechtum> but it should be showing in "harddisk drives management"
<kathleenlepirate> how is it that it can format a partition to a format it can't read
<Sachse_Siechtum> well...I think its the only option it gives to you...
<kathleenlepirate> what option?
<Sachse_Siechtum> same in windows....plugin a usb stick...and if the filesystem in damaged or not readable...it says "....cant be read...do you want to format it?"
<Sachse_Siechtum> well  to format that partition
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I dont know so much about part. management in Xubuntu
<kathleenlepirate> i don't either, which is my problem
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe go to #ubuntu and ask there
<kathleenlepirate> ugh, why would gparted tell me "failed to mount '59G Volume'. The enclosing drive for the volume is locked." when i don't have a 5gb partition?
<kathleenlepirate> ...*59gb
<Sachse_Siechtum> I finally saved my sound problem with WINE! *yay*
<Sachse_Siechtum> solved
<charlie-tca> Yay!
<Sachse_Siechtum> solution was: Winepulse!
<charlie-tca> really?
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just had alsa/esound/jack/..../ to choose from...no pulse in the list
<Sachse_Siechtum> after changing pulse audio package to 1.2 ....
<Sachse_Siechtum> bingo...pulse audio in the list..
<Sachse_Siechtum> half-life finally has sound now :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> the alternative would have been: removing pulse packages...but that would have meant: no 5.1. sound...
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I need my 5.1 sound *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> now I'm curious if I gonna have real 5.1 surround sound with Max payne 2
<Sachse_Siechtum> *gonna install it later* :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> to bad I wasted several hours today, to get company of heroes running....
<Sachse_Siechtum> which ended in a c++ error message
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> I hope I just get all my steam games running...
<Sachse_Siechtum> so another step away from XP *g*
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> When I have my new computer, I hopefully have enough performance to leave Win XP xompletely :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, oh yeah how are you today? *laugh*
<charlie-tca> doing just fine
<Sachse_Siechtum> good :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> just had 2 cheeseburgers and a cup of cappu :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sachse_Siechtum
<charlie-tca> Start over?
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, hello :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> what do you mean?
<Sachse_Siechtum> or...pardon me?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I really need a new computer...
<charlie-tca> heh
<Sachse_Siechtum> most of my components are from....2005...
<Sachse_Siechtum> exceot the gfx card
<Sachse_Siechtum> -o+p
<charlie-tca> preoccupied here. Running 8.04 to Lucid upgrade again
<Sachse_Siechtum> why 8.04 and not 9.04?
<Sysi> lts
<Sachse_Siechtum> Ic
<Sachse_Siechtum> lucid is the next lts, right?
<Arpad2> hello
<Sysi> Sachse_Siechtum: yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> Arpad2, hello
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, copy
<charlie-tca> Have to be able to upgrade from both 8.04 and 9.10 to lucid
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah I found a tool to change netspeed :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> damn just for ethernet cards
<charlie-tca> What are you using?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I was trying ethtool
<Sachse_Siechtum> but it just recognizes the ethernet card
<charlie-tca> I never learn how to use that thing
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I dont need "this" , I need one for wlan0 ...damn! *g*
<charlie-tca> oooops...
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, not your fault *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> damn I was so busy, I forgot to drink the rest of my cappu *laugh*
<charlie-tca> Well, enough fun for today
<charlie-tca> See you later
#xubuntu 2010-04-09
<Planetary> help, a powersurge happened and now my computer boots into terminal. reboot same that
<Planetary> same thing
<Planetary> control alt f7 makes teh screen go black with just a cursor
<Planetary> how do i start xfce
<Planetary> i have tried everything i can find. xfdesktop. startxfce4....  whats up
<jdlfg_> good evening
<hexdump_> Hi all, I have something very weird going on
<hexdump_> I type df -l and seems my free space just keeps getting less and less
<psycho_oreos> probably some app is using it, which mount?
<hexdump_> gawd I don't get it, I added my ip to ssh and I can't connect however if I set my firewall to allow ssh connections from anywhere there are no problems
<hexdump_> I think I found the problem
<hexdump_> is there a way to boot xubuntu without gui?
<TheSheep> you can switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1
<hexdump_> TheSheep:  yeah I know thank you, but I would like to just boot up with no gui cuz my computer is a tad bit slow
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. I'm interested in trying out xfce in my office. Just a quick question, do u guys access windows shares in xfce ? any user-friendly way, if possible - our users are non geeks
<alekto> http://erxz.com/pb/24663 - How can i make Perl execute this $load command (It is for perl sockets)?
<Arpad2> hello
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello Arpad2
<Arpad2> hello Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> Arpad2, how you doing?
<Arpad2> im ok
<Arpad2> thx
<Arpad2> for how long are you using linux?
<robertzaccour> what differences are there between gnome and xfce on a 64 bit?
<psycho_oreos> none
<robertzaccour> psycho_oreos, same performance?
<psycho_oreos> robertzaccour, probably same
<robertzaccour> oh, so xfce is more for lower spec hardware?
<psycho_oreos> well it was, it somewhat is but the requirements are still fairly high
<robertzaccour> so its more about looks than performance?
<psycho_oreos> xfce is less about looks and a bit more about performance but the performance gain is minimal on i386
<robertzaccour> so minimal on i386 and none on i686?
<psycho_oreos> ...
<psycho_oreos> first its a good idea to educate yourself about computers before asking more absurd questions i686 != x86_64
<robertzaccour> psycho_oreos, oops sorry lol thought that looked weird how i typed it
<robertzaccour> i see the benefits of xfce on 32 bit, so what do people use xubuntu 64 bit for? if not for performance i mean
<psycho_oreos> and do read up about what actual performance gains one usually gets when running a 64bit OS as compared to a 32bit OS, the same rule of thumb applies globally
<psycho_oreos> have you not read what 64bit actually does?
<robertzaccour> psycho_oreos, yes, it utilizes more ram and processing power
<psycho_oreos> no quite far from it, go read about 64bit
<Sachse_Siechtum> Arpad2, for about 4 months
<Sachse_Siechtum> psycho_oreos, do you have a wikipedia entry or should I just search for "64 bit"?
<psycho_oreos> Sachse_Siechtum, wikipedia has a place where you can query for articles
<robertzaccour> seems 64 bit is more for multi-tasking
<psycho_oreos> not exactly
<psycho_oreos> there's no difference between a 32bit ubuntu and a 64bit ubuntu, much the same theory goes with 32bit xubuntu and a 64bit xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> err not much performance gains*
<Sachse_Siechtum> 64 bit can adress more than 4 gbyte of RAm directly
<Sachse_Siechtum> RAM
<robertzaccour> i have 4
<bazhang> !info linux-pae-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-pae-generic does not exist in karmic
<bazhang> whoops
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm but 64 has a disadvantage on smaller programs
<Sachse_Siechtum> 64bit
<bazhang> !info linux-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<psycho_oreos> and not all programs/drivers can work with 64bit
<bazhang> to use 4GB with 32bit^^
<Arpad2> how can xubuntu see the window drives on my pc without mounting these drive on every each session?
<psycho_oreos> make it automount?
<bazhang> fstab ?
<Arpad2> thx for idea psycho_oreos, bazhang
<Arpad2> how can i do these actions?
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<psycho_oreos> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Arpad2> i have samba installed
<Arpad2> but thx for the hints
<psycho_oreos> see the first link... re: mount windows shares permanently
<Arpad2> ok :)
<Arpad2> one another question: what does it mean at the start up (GRAB) : recovery mode for xubuntu. i can choose between normal and recovery mode?
<psycho_oreos> you meant GRUB, and yes
<Arpad2> grub
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> sorry
<psycho_oreos> GRand Unified Bootloader
<Arpad2> so whats the idea of the recovery mode? when should i start in recovery mode? it starts automatically with normal mode
<Sachse_Siechtum> does miro tv show youtube videos? because I just installed it...and it shows the site but no video...
<psycho_oreos> Arpad2, recovery mode is useful when you have configured something incorrectly and that option allows you to recover (I don't think automated) and use normal mode again, depends on which version of xubuntu you have
<psycho_oreos> I don't think its automated recovery*
<Arpad2> karmic koala
<psycho_oreos> yeah it'll be grub2 to activate the menus, I don't know which hotkeys
<psycho_oreos> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Arpad2> so its good if I want to go to the OS prior to the changes
<Arpad2> it doesnt effect applications
<Arpad2> for instance if I forget to save some data:)
<psycho_oreos> sort of, depends on how dramatic the changes, all it is, is a different initrd and kernel, the base is still the same
<psycho_oreos> no, forgetting to save personal data won't be recovered using that method
<Arpad2> ok, thx, that was I thinking
<Arpad2> i just havent saved a new password
<Arpad2> and the old pc froze
<psycho_oreos> actually no it boots into single mode, same kernel and initrd, but allows you to recover root password, etc
<Arpad2> ok, thank you
<psycho_oreos> s/recover/change
<Arpad2> it wasnt root password, it was password for an application
<psycho_oreos> depends on the application, but chances are it won't help it
<Arpad2> so retrieving that wont help a recovery start
<Arpad2> keepass
<Arpad2> x
<Arpad2> nevermind
<psycho_oreos> unless the program uses pamd and honours the /etc/passwd && /etc/shadow file, otherwise its useless
<Arpad2> so unless keepassx makes some kind of a log file?
<psycho_oreos> probably, I never used keepassx
<slow-motion> hi
<vinnl> Hey
<m1ke_l> hello.  I run xubuntu but don't have any toolbars or icons (by choice) but would like a graphical wireless network package
<br0ken> hey can anyone tell me if xubuntu still supports xbox?
<br0ken> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<br0ken> anyone? please
<m1ke_l> ubottu:  hmmm...if that was for me i just noticed i didn't ask my quetino...thats wierd.   can anyone recommend a wireless network manager app?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m1ke_l> i'm not a bot, but please dont' think i'm intelligent
<br0ken> anyone?
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> m1ke_l, do you take a look in the "apps" section of xubuntu?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ..
<m1ke_l> no sorry....at xubuntu.com somewhere or in Ubuntu's synaptic?
<Sachse_Siechtum> nope click on "applications" and on "add and remove apps"
<br0ken> Sachse_Siechtum dont suppose you know if xubuntu still supports instalation on the old xbox?
<m1ke_l> thanks
<Sachse_Siechtum> br0ken, http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Download
<br0ken> cheers mate
<br0ken> one last q, is it all versions or 0.9 which is linked as a dl on that site, sorry for all the qs lol
<pleia2> br0ken: xUbuntu is different than xubuntu
<pleia2> xUbuntu for the xbox is what you're asking about, this is for xubuntu which is an ubuntu version built around the xfce desktpo
<pleia2> so you'll have to track down the folks responsible for xUbuntu and ask them (not here)
<icthis3t7> hey i'm trying to install xubuntu and it brings up a login screen. whats the username/password?
<icthis3t7> (9.10 live cd)
#xubuntu 2010-04-10
<rofl0r> i need help, my X doesnt start any more
<rofl0r> i get a background screen and mouse cursor, but not the login dialog
<rofl0r>  the xorg.log doesnt provide any clues
<rofl0r> can i somehow disable automatic X start
<rofl0r> so that i could login to TTY7 in the console
<rofl0r> and then start x
<rofl0r> i tried removing the xorg package but that doesnt help
<psycho_oreos> sounds like you explicity implied starting xorg, and not by gdm/kdm
<rofl0r> since the login dialog is not coming i guess the problem is coming from there
<rofl0r> so it may work if i login on tty7 first, and then launch X manually
<psycho_oreos> and I think the last time I did this, startx won't invoke starting xfce
<rofl0r> so what would you propose ?
<psycho_oreos> why don't you simply get gdm?
<rofl0r> aint that installed by default ?
<psycho_oreos> its supposed to be
<psycho_oreos> which version is this?
<rofl0r> xubuntu 9.10
<psycho_oreos> clean install?
<rofl0r> pretty... i used it like just 2 weeks
<psycho_oreos> and all of the sudden you lost gdm?
<rofl0r> well, my pc became really slow today, swapping around all the time so i rebooted
<rofl0r> it was up since more than a week
<psycho_oreos> though I'm sure that wouldn't have any influence over losing gdm, unless you messed with stuff like install/uninstalling various stuff
<rofl0r> and now the login dialog is missing, instead i can only move the cursor on an empty screen
<rofl0r> well i installed some dev libraries
<psycho_oreos> what happens if you invoke startxfce?
<rofl0r> Server is already active for display 0
<rofl0r> when i pkill -9 Xorg, it will immediately start X again
<psycho_oreos> that's caused by init reloading
<rofl0r> how could i disable that ?
<psycho_oreos> I only know of a nasty hack, change the runlevel
<rofl0r> i tried entering "runlevel 3", but i got: command not found
<psycho_oreos> no its init 3
<rofl0r> ah, ok
<rofl0r> i did it, but the screen is still there on tty7
<psycho_oreos> try init 4
<rofl_> init 4 killed my keyboard
<rofl_> surfing with links...yeehaw
<opm595> Howdy! Just completed a fresh install of 9.10 on an old spare pc I had lying about. All's well but can only get my panels to load from a terminal (ie: sudo xfce4-panel), to which they die once I exit the console. Anyone no how I can sort this?
<psycho_oreos> opm595, you could add an applet called verve command line and run the same command there
<psycho_oreos> opm595, did you get my last message?
<opm595> Yep, thanx psycho_oreos. All good
<psycho_oreos> opm595, no worries
<opm595> Just ran with it saved my seesion and sudo reboot. Got my pannels  - Cheers!
<psycho_oreos> weird how you don't have panels at the beginning but oh well
<opm595> Not sure what happened. I only just installed on this system 2 days ago from an Alt CD, so maybe I opted the panels out or something when I installed. Anyway, all cool now and thanx for your input.
<psycho_oreos> :)
<Balsaq> good morning Xubuntu.
<PrebenR> how do I set up which programs are default programs? I mean thunar for filemanagement, claws-mail for email etc... I'm getting tired of that firefox f.ex changes program if I install something new. It was using thunar, but now it uses easytag for some insane reason
<PrebenR> is it .mailcap which one can rely on?
<Sysi> some programs are in menu → settings → default applications
<PrebenR> only web, email and terminal
<PrebenR> /etc/mailcap doesn't seem to contain thunar at all. Any idea how I can get firefox to use it. Preferably by not messing in about:config
<jarnos> Lucid asks me to write down or print the disk encryption password, but the "run this action now" function does not work. Where is the encrypted password?
<bazhang> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jarnos> BTW, I had the exactly same problem in Jaunty, IIRC.
<TheSheep> I think it also tells you how you can get it later, and you can use that command
<opm595> Hey, here's a trival, and somewhat un-shaded technical question for the channel: The Xfce logo; Rat or Mouse?
<psycho_oreos> does it really matter?
<TheSheep> mouse
<bazhang> ferret
<opm595> Does it matter? No, not really. Although having one of those impartial discussions with a friend of mine (sitting right next to me), where two conflicting views are via a monetary chalenge.
<opm595> Ferret? Crickey - that'll throw everything out  :)
<philip_>  is this the help channel? Or am I far off? :s
<Sysi> for xubuntu, yes
<philip_> kk, is there any rouls, how you ask your questions or can I just speak free right out here? btw I'm knew too both linux and IRC :-)
<Sysi> just ask pretty much
<Sysi> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<philip_> ok thx
<philip_> I installed xubuntu yesterday, and I think it went well, but this morning when I logged on to my laptop the ''startmenu'' don't know what it's called in xubuntu were missing. How do I get it back?
<TheSheep> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> (that's TOO common problem, almost everyone see it)
<philip_> thx :-)
<dbdii407> Where are the gtk themes found on the system?
<knome> dbdii407, /usr/share/themes, but if you want to add your own, add them in ~/.themes
<dbdii407> Well, I don't have xUbuntu. I need my friend to tar the ones that xUbuntu comes with
<dbdii407> So... yea.
<dbdii407> I use Arch. :x
<knome> dbdii407, you could see the package xubuntu-artwork and extract the themes
<knome> ...iirc the package name
<dbdii407> [dbdii407@myhost Desktop]$ pacman -Ss xubuntu-artwork
<dbdii407> [dbdii407@myhost Desktop]$
<knome> btw, albatross is the default theme if you're wondering, and that's available as non-ubuntu package as well
<knome> dbdii407, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xubuntu-artwork
<knome> dbdii407, you can download the package directly from the right panel
<dbdii407> You do know I don't use xUbuntu right?
<Sysi> http://shimmerproject.org/projects/albatross/ that and xfce-default-themes or something
<knome> dbdii407, YES. please load the website and see the right panel, where you have a .tar.gz download for any distribution.
<dbdii407> knome, Okay then, So what about the icons?
<knome> dbdii407, the icon set is elementary, and its xubuntu-modified version is also in the package.
<dbdii407> knome, I'm still unsure on how to recieve these files and where to place them
<knome> dbdii407, i don't know where you have to put them in arch. you'll have to ask that in #arch or something. to download, load the url i pasted you and click the "xubuntu-artwork_0.38.tar.gz" text in the right.
<dbdii407> Well, I put it in the same folder with the other themes, activated it, and nothing changed
<dbdii407> :x
<knome> this is not an arch support channel.
<dbdii407> Yes I know this knome. I'm just saying what happened. Didn't want to see a responce
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello guys! :-)
<slow-motion> hi
<Benkinooby> hi, i am googling for some time now, but i cant find out how to change my default file manager. i want dolphin to be superior voer thunar.in everything
<Benkinooby> anyone?
<mertle> because everytime you opendolphin in xfce the kde libs would have to be loaded it would slow thee system down considerably and that kind of defeats the purpose of using a light dm in the first place
<vinnl> That doesn't mean you shouldn't be free to choose that
<mertle> so it's not something a lot of folk would have done...
<vinnl> I just don't know how to :)
<mertle> of course vinnl
<mertle> I'm looking in .config atm
<vinnl> It kind of bugs me as well, I wish I'd be able to use Thunar under GNOME but I can't :(
<vinnl> *don't know how to
<Benkinooby> vinni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<Benkinooby> vinnl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager this is a howto to make thunar the default file manager. in the end it is just a script. maybe there is a better method, but this seems to be quite good. it also allows you to go back to your former FM.
<vinnl> Benkinooby, ah great, thanks :)
<Benkinooby> mertle: hi... again ;) i saw may webistes where people asked the same question like i do ..iwthout luck.. i start missing the configurability of kde again :( (kde has a own settings-window for choosing the preferred fm)
<Benkinooby> vinnl: np... found it on my serach for making dolphin the default fm in xfce ;)
<vinnl> Haha
<mertle> Benkinooby: in the settings manager - prefferred apps   can you change the default file manager?
<Benkinooby> mertle: this is only for browsing and mail clients and terminals.... nothing about fm.... i allrdy checked it
<mertle> k
<vinnl> Perhaps there's an xfconf preference?
<mertle> I'm sure there is an   EXPORT   command for it
<mertle> xfconf sounds like the ticket
<hasenj> hi
<hasenj> anyone here?
<mertle> hello hasenj :)
<hasenj> hey mertle :)
<mertle> Benkinooby: does man xfconf give a clue?
<hasenj> I upgraded yesterday to lucid beta 2 (through the update-manager -d)
 * vinnl sees no clues in defined xfconf settings
<hasenj> and I got a few issues
<vinnl> The Xfce wiki might help out
<hasenj> I have two xfce sessions now, one is called xfce, the other is called xubuntu
<hasenj> xubuntu doesn't have internet
<Benkinooby> i got something
<hasenj> there's no network manager
<Benkinooby> seems this is the best solution... just set the link of thunar to my preferd fm
<mertle> google doesn't help - I like thunar and I guess most others do to
<hasenj> the session named "xfce" is weird in a lot of ways
<hasenj> yesterday it has issues with some panel plugins
<mertle> hasenj: what does   ifconfig   in the terminal return in the xubuntu session?
<hasenj> hmm
<hasenj> didn't try that
<hasenj> but I tried sudo NetworkManager
<hasenj> it said it's already running
<hasenj> so I tried to pkill it
<mertle> hasenj: if it's running things should be set up in some way
<hasenj> well, I'm logged in from gnome now
<hasenj> so I have to logout and back to xubuntu
<mertle> hasenj: k
<hasenj> anything I should be looking for in the ifconfig?
<mertle> hasenj: it's ethernet? - lines about eth0 then
<hasenj> it's wireless
<hasenj> I'm not sure if that's the same as ethernet :)
<hasenj> but I mean, what values should I be looking for?
<hasenj> because, u know, I'm not gonna have internet for a while
<mertle> I know nothing about wireless hasenj - I don't use it - this might give a clue
<mertle> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hasenj> hm
<hasenj> it's weird
<hasenj> all I had to do was launch `nm-applet`
<mertle> hasenj: it's all good? yah!
<hasenj> yea I'm on xfce
<hasenj> the other wierd (related) thing that happened after the upgrade
<hasenj> the autostartup list shrank so much
<hasenj> in the "session and startup" dialoge
<hasenj> you know where the list comes from (e.g. which config file)
<hasenj> or how I can find out?
<mertle> hasenj: you're free to add to that - seems stange it shrunk tho - is it lucid you're using?
<hasenj> yea like I said, I upgraded to lucid (beta 2, I assume) yesterday
<hasenj> thru update-manager -d
<hasenj> yea I added to it
<hasenj> but I want to compare it with my old list
<hasenj> e.g. if they're in text files that are tied to the session
#xubuntu 2010-04-11
<mertle> hasenj: maybe lucid has diff startup apps -idk - iirc .config is where the autostart apps are
<mertle> but if you didn't back it up...
<hasenj> what .config?
<hasenj> somewhere in /etc/sessions or something like that?
<mertle> hasenj: no in your home folder
<hasenj> hmm
<mertle> hasenj: ctrl+h to show hidden folders
<hasenj> yea I'm in it
<hasenj> no file there is called xubuntu
<hexdump_> hey all, just got a lil question here...
<hexdump_> how can I update packages in xubuntu with only the command line
<mertle> hasenj: but like I said if you didn't back it up when upgrading it prob got overwritten so the old configs won't be there
<vinnl> hexdump_, sudo apt-get update to update the package list
<hasenj> it might still be in the xfce session
<mertle> it would be xfsession or autostart iirc
<vinnl> sudo apt-get upgrade to get the newest packages I believe
<vinnl> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<hasenj> ok
<hexdump_> vinnl:  I've done that, but it keeps telling me there are updates
<hexdump_> I'm using ssh and I don't have gui
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: from my experience, aptitude can hande dependencies best... i sue it as deflault over apt-get
<hexdump_> I got it it's sudo apt-get upgrade
<hexdump_> Benkinooby:  thanks buddy
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: np
<hexdump_> so sudo aptitude safe-upgrade works as well?
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: yes... as i said... i trust aptitude more than apt-get
<hexdump_> I'm running my web server with no window manager because it eats up resources
<hexdump_> well I could just try aptitude afterwards and it wouldn't hurt anything would it
<hexdump_> I'm gonna give it a go
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: just do it... after you updated with apt-get there should be nothingto be done for aptitude
<hexdump_> Bekinooby:  Well I tried it and it's upgrading.  Is it just overwriting the previous updates?
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: also, you can install a gui (which can be a very fast and small windowmanager too). only becuase you instlled it, you dont need to use it
<hexdump_> I know I turned off my gui.  changed gdm.conf to gdm.no
<hexdump_> heh heh
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: :)
<hexdump_> I really like ubuntu, that's what I use on my primary computer (My desktop) but I would have liked to try BSD for my server or CentOS maybe I dunno.
<hexdump_> but wait, ubuntu has a server version that I should have used.
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: usually, for servers debian or redhat is first choice
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: also ubuntu derives from debian, so they have many things in common
<Benkinooby> hexdump_: if you want to learn more about linux/bsd/solaris feel free to choose... gentoo is the one for ultimate knowledge... and pain ;)
<hexdump_> Bekinooby:  thanks, I've been messing around with a lot of different distros recently.
<hexdump_> Benkinooby:  alright I'll be back later some time.
<Benkinooby> hi again, can some1 help me. my desktoplinks, which are used to work with kde don't work under xfce - except for one (wxmaxima)! i checked all permissions and settings and compared them to the working wxmaxima but i can't dinf the mistake http://pastebin.com/c865y5kn
<SamuraiCrow> Hello.  I've got a screwed up locale on my system.  Has anybody heard of such a thing before?
<psycho_oreos> hmm I know what locale is but in which part? under xorg?
<SamuraiCrow> It only shows up under OpenOffice.org and AbiWord.
<psycho_oreos> using scim I suppose?
<SamuraiCrow> The desktop is fine but when I load OpenOffice.org Writer, the menus and text on the GUI are garbled.
<SamuraiCrow> No.  I've got it set to None for the keyboard.
<SamuraiCrow> I've got the locale set to USA English all around.
<psycho_oreos> hmm seems like those two programs are affected, have you tried asking for support in their channels?
<SamuraiCrow> The programs function otherwise but in different ways.
<SamuraiCrow> I'm trying to figure out which font they defualt to because it looks as if it's displaying null characters for the text.
<SamuraiCrow> Initially I only had a partially installed locale.  I've installed the English Locale completely now but that didn't seem to fix the problem completely.
<SamuraiCrow> I googled for solutions on the respective Wikis of those two programs but the only thing I can think of that they would have in common is Gnome or GTK or something like that.
<mertle> you can try removing the .Abisuite and .openoffice files in your home folder - which would remove the configs - logout and back in and open each and check if they're fixed
<SamuraiCrow> Good idea!  Thanks!  I'll try that!
<SamuraiCrow> I think my system is more scrambled than I thought.  I almost couldn't log back in.
<mertle> doesn't sound good...
<SamuraiCrow> The only thing that seems out of place though, is one particular font.  Besides the login issues, that is.
<SamuraiCrow> When I first log in, there is a garbled indicator at the upper-right part of the screen.  I think it's trying to tell me that it logged in to the internet with eth0.
<mertle> I would do in terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   to see if it pulls in the necessaries
<SamuraiCrow> Ok.  I'll try that also.
<SamuraiCrow> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mertle> k
<mertle> what's the font issue?
<SamuraiCrow> When I try AbiWord, the menus are fine but what I type is garbled.
<SamuraiCrow> When I try OpenOffice.org Writer, the menus are garbled but what I type is fine.
<mertle> heh
 * SamuraiCrow is scratching his head with this one.
<mertle> have you rebooted since this issue came up? - I'm thinking font cache issue
<SamuraiCrow> Yes I have.  Repeatedly.
<mertle> there's a command to renew the font cache but it escapes me atm
<mertle> k
<mertle> not using a weird font ? - tried changing font in each app?
<SamuraiCrow> When I use the drop-down font changer in OpenOffice.org Writer, each font appears scrambled.
<SamuraiCrow> But when I type in the document it works as one would expect it to work.
<SamuraiCrow> That's why I thought it was a Locale isssue.
<mertle> as a test I would select one and see what happens - if that doesn't work all I can suggest is to apt-get purge each app and reinstall
<SamuraiCrow> I've tried that with OpenOffice.org already.
<mertle> ok - what locales are installed - do you know?
<SamuraiCrow> All of the English ones and none other.
<mertle> it's an odd situation
<mertle> let's see what google tells us :)
<mertle> are the ttf fonts installed SamuraiCrow ?
<SamuraiCrow> Hmmm... My system may be low on RAM.  I wouldn't think that would cause this odd behavior though.
<mertle> abiword is a low resource app
<SamuraiCrow> I installed the Windows fonts but when I type in AbiWord using Times New Roman it still appears scrambled.
<mertle> and this happens when you start fresh in abiword - don't load a file into it?
<SamuraiCrow> Correct.
<mertle> seems using deju-vu font is a fix for some SamuraiCrow
<SamuraiCrow> Ok.  I'll try that.
<SamuraiCrow> Highlighting the text and changing the font to DejaVu Serif makes no difference.
<mertle> k
<mertle> only thing now i can offer is   sudo apt-get remove --purge abiword    and then reinstall it - the --purge is important
<SamuraiCrow> Ok.  I'll try that.  And if you need it, I just made a snapshot of the OpenOffice.org menus using GIMP.
<mertle> apart from the install of each app being borked I don't know what it'll be - if fonts are fine elsewhere
<SamuraiCrow> I just purged and reinstalled AbiWord.  No change.
<SamuraiCrow> Is there a way to check for bad sectors on my hard drive?
<SamuraiCrow> Maybe it's just one particular library that's borked.
<mertle> I know there's e2fsck - but you need to unmount the partition to use it - and afaik it doesn't report ba sectors but man e2fsck might give a clue on that - I use it from a livecd the rare times I have needed it
<mertle> s/ba/bad
<SamuraiCrow> Well, I suppose I've tried everything else.
<mertle> it is weird...
<mertle> and only two apps
<SamuraiCrow> Well, it's more than those two apps, though.  Some requesters are scrambled also.
<mertle> what are you calling requesters?
<SamuraiCrow> For example, when I change fonts in AbiWord, the little box that shows the font preview is scrambled.  And the notification box that lets you know when the internet logs in on eth0.
<SamuraiCrow> Then there's the issue of not being able to log in normally.
<mertle> sounds like it might be the default font for the system then - you can change that in the settings for the theme iirc
<mertle> try serif maybe
<SamuraiCrow> Ok.  I'll try that.
<SamuraiCrow> Changing to Serif 10 made some fonts on the screen change, but AbiWord still shows garbled text.
<ToStItOs> I am trying to fix my mbr after I installed Xubuntu. I want to uninstall grub but I am not sure if I am doing this right and I want to make sure before I proceed
<mertle> it must be the office apps build then - are you using lucid beta?
<ToStItOs> I want to recover windows mbr
<SamuraiCrow> No.  I'm on Karmik.
<ToStItOs> I have a tutorial but something is not making sense
<mertle> ToStItOs: that's fixmbr from the windows cd iirc - ##windows will know for sure
<mertle> SamuraiCrow: I'm sorry but have no more suggestions...
<SamuraiCrow> I'll try e2fsck from the live CD.  Maybe that will tell us what's wrong.
<ToStItOs> Ok but the part where I select either D:\mini.ini which is option 1 or is it c:\windows option 2
<ToStItOs> according to the tutorial it said to choose option 1 http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/06/08/howto-how-to-erase-un-install-grub-from-mbr-to-restore-windowsdos-bootloader/
<ToStItOs> oh ok gotch
<mertle> ToStItOs: I would guess c: - but that is a guess - try in ##windows it is their speciality :)
<ToStItOs> ok thanks
<scopecreep> how can i change the xfce menu hover delay? submenus are popping up too quick for me
<ToStItOs> mertle: thanx for your help
<Guest44021> hello
<Guest44021> what time of the day is it for others right now?
<bazhang> @now utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 11 2010, 04:35:46
<Guest44021> thanks.  I was trying to be polite....:-)
<Guest44021> currently trying to troubleshoot a sound problem on my father's box.  has anyone been aware of issues with the latest patches/updates?
<bazhang> which version of xubuntu
<Guest44021> 9.10     2.6.31-20-generic
<Guest44021> GNOME 2.28.1    running on AMD Athlon XP 1500+
<Guest44021> with 750 MB of RAM
<Guest44021> sound card is Soundblaster Live! Value which has worked fine in this box until the latest update today.
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu...
<Arpad2> hello
<Balsaq> howdy...
<Arpad2> fine thx,:)   is it possible to run windows application, exe file, in linux?
<hatake_kakashi> wine
<hatake_kakashi> dosbox
<hatake_kakashi> vmware,virtualbox,qemu,etc
<Arpad2> these are the applications for doing it, hatake_kakashi?
<hatake_kakashi> depends on what sort of program it is
<Arpad2> intervoip.com client
<hatake_kakashi> probably wine
<Arpad2> i cant dowload their linux client from their webpage
<Arpad2> ok, thank you for help
<hatake_kakashi> you should complain to them for making you use wine and hope that it'll work
<Arpad2> its not easy to contact them at all
<Arpad2> they written they wont answer to any question
<hatake_kakashi> then why are you using their crappy product?
<Arpad2> its cheap to make intl. calls
<Arpad2> im new to linux
<Arpad2> before i had used it in xp
<hatake_kakashi> mm cheap
<Arpad2> at least half the skype's rates
<hatake_kakashi> well try running it in wine, and fix broken deps if any.. if no dice, you'll probably need something like vmware or virtualbox
<Arpad2> when Im stuck I'll come here for help:)
<Arpad2> it always works!:)
<hatake_kakashi> -_-
<hatake_kakashi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hasenj> hi everyone
<hatake_kakashi> hi
<Balsaq> welcome to xubuntu
<Benkinooby> good morning! maybe some has some experience with my issiue or can give me a hint - my desktoplinks, which are used to work with kde don't work under xfce - except for one (wxmaxima)! i checked all permissions and settings and compared them to the working wxmaxima but i can't dinf the mistake http://pastebin.com/c865y5kn
<Arpad2> hatake_kakashi: i couldnt open the .exe file with wine, it crashed, while opening:(
<hatake_kakashi> probably missing desp
<hatake_kakashi> deps*
<Arpad2> which means?
<hatake_kakashi> run it under terminal and fix up required deps?
<Arpad2> how can i  do this?
<hatake_kakashi> ask in #winehq
<Arpad2> which command
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> on this server?
<Arpad2> yes:)
<Benkinooby> please can somebody support me? the desktop links i used with kde don't work with xfce. when i open them with dolphin filemanager they work. but when i click them on the desktop or open them with any other file browser, they dont work :( http://pastebin.com/c865y5kn
<hasenj> I have a question
<Balsaq> shoot
<hasenj> after I upgraded to lucid (beta)
<hasenj> and after I downloaded kde
<hasenj> my firefox settings were all reset
<hasenj> I lost my bookmarks and my addons and my themes
<hasenj> I thought it might be the profile name
<hasenj> so I ran it with -P but it was the default profile
<hasenj> any ideas?
<Balsaq> i am certain you're question is about to happen...
<Balsaq> it does not surprise me that the changes occured, considering all the changes that happened.
<Balsaq> did you start with xubuntu or ubuntu...before the kde thing?
<ben1> is there any good java ide for xubuntu???
<hexdump_> netbeans
<ben1> i`ve only got 192mb ram..........
<hexdump_> well I have an old pc running with that, I'm sure I could get it working
<ben1> can i??
<ben1> ;-)oh..thanks
<ben1> :-*
<mnmnb> I get this error -GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<mnmnb> so no sound...
<ben1> getting start!!!
<hexdump_> I think there is a method to use your swap file for java too
<hexdump_> I forget tho you can use your swap file to directly run a java program or something.  man that's gonna bother me now
<hexdump_> ahh yes here it is
<hexdump_> ben1:  check it out http://support.adobe.com/devsup/devsup.nsf/docs/52634.htm
<ben1> oh!ok
<hexdump_> you can allocate more memory for whatever java program you're running by using a swap file for java
<hexdump_> There is an easier and more complete method than what is posted there, but I can't freakin remember.
<hexdump_> I had problems launching pms-linux on my older computer a while back and I had to do something similar.
<ben1> :-Dthat`s very king of you:)
<ben1> good luck!
<hexdump_> ah well I forget sorry I couldn't help you more.
<ben1> oh!come on.........
<hexdump_> ben1:  I found something even better http://www.caucho.com/resin-3.0/performance/jvm-tuning.xtp
<ben1> i`ll go and see it..
<ben1> well
<hexdump_> or even use java -Xms or XmX then "your java code"
<ben1> i`ll go and get some eat...
<hexdump_> the memory size after your Xms I think but first you need to create a swap file
<ben1> ok..
<hexdump_> to increase your ram and then send to java
<hexdump_> alright go eat
<ben1> :-D
<hexdump_> I'm about too also
<ben1> :-D
<hexdump_> spend money I don't have
<ben1> :-D
<ben1> good bye!see you later.
<hexdump_> bye
<Balsaq> hasemj, my 1st thought was to use a live cd to do a recovery...but i am not sure if that type of repair is strictly for the core OS stuff...or if it would also get your settings back....when you do it, it will offer  you a few choices. prolly cant hurt to try? maybe a better xubuntu tech could elaborate.
<Balsaq> well hasenj assuming you didnt back the stuff up in antoher folder...
<Balsaq>  the FF stuff is stored in the home directory hasenj
<Balsaq> it'd be in ~/.mozilla/firefox hasenj
<hasenj> k, I'll look there
<Balsaq> there will be a random profile folder in there, all the settings and bookmarks are in there
<Balsaq> it's best to use the xmarks extension to store your bookmarks
<Balsaq> settings, well, only choice there is to back up that profile stuff in another folder
<hasenj> wow .. looks like it's all gone
<hasenj> doesn't the upgrader place .bak files ?
<Balsaq> hmmm one moment
<Balsaq> i dont hink upgrading wipes out those files?
<Balsaq> look harder
<Balsaq> but i am no expert...
<Balsaq> where in hte heck is sysi!
<Balsaq> the*
<Sysi> well, when lucid was alpha it changed settings randomly
<Balsaq> yikes
<Sysi> hasenj: you installed the kubuntu-desktop package?
<hasenj> yea
<hasenj> is that bad? :/
<Sysi> shouldn't be
<Sysi> officially lucid help is at #ubuntu+1
<Balsaq> changing settings randomly...who's idea was that!
<Sysi> alpha
<Balsaq> sheez
<lee_> Hi all
<psycho_oreos> hi
<lee_> out of curiosity, how long should a xt4 filesystem take in a 80gb PATA drive that had WinXP on it?
<psycho_oreos> take for what?
<lee_> to format/install?
<psycho_oreos> shouldn't be long generally, up to 10 minutes if its really bad
<lee_> hmmmm
<psycho_oreos> I'm sure there's a quick format
<lee_> yeah.  I might need to check the connections - it's telling me it's there but not installing it
<psycho_oreos> if you're familiar with CLI tools, with some bit of tinkering around you can probably get it to work
<lee_> I'm a little bit familliar, what sort of stuff are you talking about?
<psycho_oreos> stuff like fdisk
<psycho_oreos> lspci
<psycho_oreos> dmesg
<clfman> does anybody know how I can find out what my wifi connection is called. I am trying to configure conky and it's not working on wlan0.
<psycho_oreos> check under network manager I suppose
<lee_> fdisk -l gives no output
<clfman> when I check "edit connections" it lists my wired connection as lan0, but wifi is "Auto wifi"
<psycho_oreos> check under connection information
<psycho_oreos> lee_: maybe a bad disk check dmesg
<clfman> shit, that was obvious. Thanks a lot, I hadn't checked there. Got it
<psycho_oreos> no worries
<lee_> dmesg is giving me media error
<lee_> so I'm assuming that it's a bad disk or bad connections :)
<psycho_oreos> media error could also mean other storage/optical drives
<psycho_oreos> a bad disk though would usually be either silent or make funny noises
<lee_> sda?
<psycho_oreos> sda could be anything but not floppy
<lee_> I'm running the install of a usb key with  10.04
<psycho_oreos> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lee_> yup. I know :)
<lee_> it's running fine on my laptop though :)
<psycho_oreos> doesn't mean anything, its not supported and I don't know why you're here when you're meant to be asking in #ubuntu+i
<psycho_oreos> err #ubuntu+1
<lee_> ahhh, fairy nuff :) I didn't know that :)
<lee_> I'll go d/l 9.10 and try again :)
<psycho_oreos> more like xubuntu
<lee_> I must admit, I do like xubuntu more than kubuntu or ubuntu :)
<Balsaq> i like xubutu the best by far
<Arpad2>  is it possible to run win app not only with wine
<Arpad2> ?
<Arpad2> what i wanted didnt work with wine
<slow-motion> hi
<CriSiS> hola hola
<CriSiS> raga mi sapete dire come faccio a installare xubuntu da una penna usb?
<CriSiS> sul netbook non ho il lettore
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hasenj_> I remembered now
<hasenj_> when I ran firefox in kde
<hasenj_> it asked me whether I wanted to "import firefox 3.5 settings" or use default firefox settings
<hasenj_> I didn't know what that was so I chose to use default!
<hasenj_> good thing, I have a .mozilla/firefox.3.5-replaced directory
<hasenj_> basically the backup it kept for me :P
<Sysi> oh that was the funny thing, with kde comes some weird firefox installer
<knome> kde's weird anyway
<Sysi> 4.4 on pretty ok
<knome> :P
<knome> on==is?
<knome> had to remove gnome-media package to get rid of the ugly audio mixer
<Sysi> oops
<Sysi> there just isn't any advantage to xfce, so why to use heavier
<Sysi> and i hate most kde/qt programs
<knome> vlc and virtualbox are good qt apps
<knome> that's pretty much about it.
<knome> amarok 1.x series used to rock. i don't care about 2.x
<Sysi> kate is weird
<Arpad2> i cannot establish dsl connection with the network manager
<Arpad2> can smb help me, please?
<Sachse_Siechtum> help, after I had to set my BIOS to default settings, because I set my RAM conf too high, I checked my Xubuntu for errors manually....after that it started but my panels are gone
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sachse_Siechtum> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Sachse_Siechtum> thank you sooooo much Sysi ! :-) *hugs*
<Sysi> that's soo common problem :/
<Sysi> happens often
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah...I dont understand how that can happen after I checked for inconsistencis....stange thing....WIn XP started without a problem..
<Sachse_Siechtum> (notice to me: never set the BIOS RAM settings so "turbo")
<Sachse_Siechtum> to
<Sachse_Siechtum> How can I tell nautilus to use the same "list" showing on every directory?
<Sachse_Siechtum> you know you have the views: "symbols" "list" and "compact" ...
<Sachse_Siechtum> solved
<Khaos> Anyone arond?
<knome> hmm, one minute wait
<slow-motion> n8
<crashdata> where does the startup script of for xubuntu ???? i try copying the xinitrc to /xfce4 folder but when i start i'm mmissing my function
<crashdata> hello
<hexdump_> I all I gotta little question, probably something easy I'm overlooking, but I can't find the keyboard shortcuts for KDE
<knome> hexdump_, you should ask #kubuntu for kde
<hexdump_> I can't find the area to set shortcuts, I know where it is in gnome but...
<crashdata> how do i add wicd to the task bar?
<crashdata> and where is the startup script for xubuntu?
<hexdump_> knome:  I tried, but I think everybody is busy.  I'll just hang out for a little it then.
<hexdump_> man I'm really tore up
<crashdata> hexdump_, check system settings
<hexdump_> okie, I'll have a look see
<crashdata> then keyboard and mouse
<crashdata> on the left side u should see standard keyoard shortcuts or global keyboard shortcuts
<hexdump_> nope, but I'll poke around a little bit more.
<hexdump_> ah wait here we go
<knome> crashdata, did you install wicd already?
<crashdata> apt-get install wicd
<knome> crashdata, right click on panel and add wicd
<knome> "add new items"
<crashdata> done that doesnt exist on the list
<crashdata> how do i add wicd to that lsit? where is the script for that?
<hexdump_> I'm just trying to add a shortcut key for my konsole thas all
<knome> did you add notification area then?
<crashdata> yes
<knome> then i don't have any more ideas
<knome> maybe run wicd? (alt+f2->'wicd') ?
<crashdata> this is how my desktop looks like
<crashdata> http://yfrog.com/bascreenshotnup
<crashdata> knome, i got wicd to work
<crashdata> but i jsut want it added to the taskbar
<knome> i don't use wicd so i don't know how it's supposed to work
<knome> maybe try adding xfapplet
<crashdata> do u know wehre the startup script is located?
<crashdata> xubuntu, block sooo much stuff....
<crashdata> to edit...
<crashdata> y would ubuntu do this to linux :(
<crashdata> its more like windows
<knome> crashdata, applications -> settings -> session and startup -> tab application autostart
<hexdump_> ah well I don't think I can set shortcuts for my konsole.  I dunno can't get it woking.
<knome> hexdump_, is that in kde or xfce?
<hexdump_> KDE
<hexdump_> there isn't any option to set konsole as a shortcut
<crashdata> knome, thanks
<knome> hexdump_, please do ask #kubuntu. there is no kde experts here.
<hexdump_> ah okie, sorry bout that bro
<crashdata> knome, but u dont happen to know where is the script is located?
<knome> crashdata, no, i don't know how to add a shortcut in kde.
<crashdata> not asking shortcut in kde
<crashdata> thats hexdump
<knome> oh.
<knome> :P
<knome> sorry...
<crashdata> np :)
<knome> the xfce gui way should work
<Sysi> what kind of script you're talking about?
<knome> night now
<knome> Sysi, don't stay up too late kid!
<knome> :)
<Sysi> no school tomorrow
<knome> work @8.30
<Sysi> ~/.config/autostart/ i assume
#xubuntu 2011-04-04
<sillav>  I think I have removed a package that was used by network-manager to show the current connection status. Currently, the icon showed in the notification area is a static icon of a missing icon, regardless of connection status. It still works fine, just looks ugly and isn't as useful. Here is what it looks like: http://tinypic.com/r/2s8ss61/7
<pleia2> sillav: are you trying to make it not show up?
<pleia2> in the panel near it right click and go to "properties" the networkmanager applet can be hidden
<pleia2> (any of them can be by selecting in the checkbox)
<sillav> No.. I find it quite useful. I just want it to show the status icons it used to. Just by looking at it I could see if I was connected, or not, or connecting.
<sillav> I'll disconnect while I try something new
<Tsagdai> Hi all, I'm having trouble finding a command that works for 10.10 to start the system without X
<Tsagadai> no one can help with disabling X (the entire graphical desktop)?
<Tsagadai> figured it out...
<{C9}t00lsh3d>  have this xfwm4 folder that doesn't seem to be applying in Usr/share/themes/halcion-lime  all that seems to apply is the gtk-2.0 any ideas ?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I*
<xubuntu851> Hi
<xubuntu851> I'm switching to Xubuntu, because Ubuntu whill ship with Unity in 11..10
<knome> hey
<Ciemon_> soo xfce-panel is definitely hosed in Natty right now, it's the same on two seperate machines.
<ochosi> Ciemon_: that's the side-effect of fixing a bug unfortunately, wipe/reset the panel config and restart the panel
<Ciemon_> ochosi: tried and it's still hosed
<ochosi> what you're describing only applies to existing installs btw, not to new installs after the bugfix
<ochosi> Ciemon_: could you elaborate a bit, what do you mean by "hosed"?
<Ciemon_> I have nothing in ~/.config/xfce4/panel so there's nothing to wipe
<Ciemon_> sure, there are no panels showing, although xfce4-panel is running
<ochosi> Ciemon_: log out, then "rm -f
<ochosi> $HOME/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml" in a vt, then  log back in
<ochosi> Ciemon_: this will restore the default config
<Ciemon_> brb
<Ciemon_> ochosi: you're a star, thank you
<ochosi> Ciemon_: no problem ;)
<Ciemon_> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ochosi> this item should really be updated btw...
<Ciemon_> yeah, I just wanted to make sure that I hadn't misread that page
<ochosi> the blog-post on how to set a bg-image doesn't apply anymore to the 4.8 panel
<knome> awwh
<knome> !panels-#xubuntu is Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> äesch
<knome> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<knome> ochosi, ^
<ochosi> nice, thanks :)
<mark761> Have you chaps heard the news about 11.10?
<mark761> Ubuntu 11.10
<knome> mark761, ?
<mark761> They're dropping trad Gnome and having Unity as the exclusive Ubuntu desktop from Oneiric onwards
<knome> yes?
<mark761> Yep
<knome> and? :)
<mark761> Opportunity for Xubuntu/Sfce, perhaps?
<mark761> Not everyone will want to switch to Unity
<mark761> Xfce
<mark761> Damn  it
<knome> probably, but that doesn't mean we'll start running after the old gnome users
<mark761> I'm sure you won't need to
<knome> i suppose so yeah
<mark761> Didn't Gnome pick up a lot of new users from KDE when that moved to 4.0?
<knome> though i think a few can switch to completely other distros as well, and that's fine as well
<mark761> Yeah
<knome> i think, and xfce/xubuntu too with the broken kubuntu 8.04
<knome> hungry. bbl :)
<Core> hello! can anyone help me with a problem related to tightvnc?
<l4ng1t> hi all
<l4ng1t> how to mount iso file by right click in xubuntu?
<l4ng1t> please help.. :(
<l4ng1t> i can do easily in ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<Sysi> if you can't do it you propably just can't, but i think there's separate program(s)
<bazhang> what kind of iso
<l4ng1t> CD and DVD file
<l4ng1t> tutorial file
<bazhang> vlc
<l4ng1t> vlc multimedia player?
<bazhang> yes
<l4ng1t> let me try
<bazhang> ok
<l4ng1t> No suitable decoder module:
<l4ng1t> VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this. :D
<bazhang> undf
<l4ng1t> i just wondering when i use ubuntu.. i just did right click and suddenly that iso mount auto
<bazhang> l4ng1t, got the w32codecs from medibuntu.org installed?
<ochosi> l4ng1t: what kind of format is the stuff on the iso? tutorial isn't really a file-type, is it?
<l4ng1t> bazhang: yes.. i have
<bazhang> l4ng1t, why not rip it then
<bazhang> or try gmountiso
<bazhang> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<l4ng1t> ochosi: my video tutorial.. mostly from trainsignal
<ochosi> l4ng1t: right, but what file-format is it?
<bazhang> try with ogmrip
<l4ng1t> ochosi: what you mean file forman?? Train Signal - ICND2.iso <= like this?
<ochosi> l4ng1t: no, the stuff that is contained by the iso, if it's a video, is it .avi, .mov, ..?
<bazhang> undf
<ochosi> right, i didn't know that video format
<l4ng1t> well.. undf file.. but i prefer to have virtual CD
<l4ng1t> bazhang: thx.. its working with gmountiso :D
<ochosi> i thought it simply means it's an "undefined format" because vlc couldn't detect the real format
<bazhang> what encodes in undf?
<bazhang> its an audio codec btw
<knome> sigue, you seem to be having some connectivity issues. can you try to fix them?
<knome> sigue, you seem to be having some connectivity issues. can you try to fix them?
<nicofs> What was the Natty-related beta channel? i always forget...
<knome> nicofs, #ubuntu+1
<knome> sigue, please do something about your connection or i'll have to banforward you until it's fixed
<nicofs> knome, thanks... i found myself alone in #ubuntu-1 - close...
<charlie-tca> knome: just as soon have anyone with an IP such as that banned from here. If they are serious about needing help, they would not want to give that message
<IdleOne> knome: +b *!*@stole.ur.cc-number.info$##fix_your_connection
<IdleOne> if you want them to stop join/pinging out
<IdleOne> fix the new ban
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> never mind
<knome> IdleOne, i suppose the ident is enough really :)
<knome> IdleOne, it's just to ##fix_your_connection anyway
<IdleOne> your first ban failed because it was to specific to nick!ident@host
<IdleOne> but yeah since it is only for a redirect :)
<knome> IdleOne, yup, i noticed that, but before that, his nick didn't change
<knome> well at least not every time. my bad ;)
<IdleOne> knome: yeah if when the client tried to rejoin while the server still thought the primary was in use
<IdleOne> it will change
<knome> yep
<knome> i know, i still have traumas of having to use knome_ for some seconds! :(
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> seems to be stabilized now
<knome> for how many seconds? :)
<IdleOne> perhaps remove the forward if it happens again reset. Been 18 minutes now
<knome> yeah, sounds sensible
<canchis> hi where is installed the apps like chromium cuz i want to make a new shortcut to the top bar
<charlie-tca> Chromium does not come pre-installed in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> You can install it using Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager
<Sysi> just command is enough, chromium is iirc chromium-browser
<IdleOne> Sysi: what do you mean by "just command is enough"?
 * charlie-tca thinks Sysi is right
<canchis> charlie-tca,   tnks i already  install it but i want to make a simple shortcut on the top bar like firefox
<charlie-tca> IdleOne: no path needed
<Sysi> no need to have entire path to /usr/bin/program
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> ok I get it
<charlie-tca> canchis: then just add chromium-browser as the program
<charlie-tca> You don't need the stuff in front of it
<charlie-tca> If you really want all that, it is usually found in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<knome> canchis, right-click the panel and select "add new items" and launcher from the dialog... then add 'chromium-browser' as the command
<canchis> knome,  i open tht place untill add new item and launcer but i cant find where to add the chomium is only " name, desription, icon, comand, and home, and on the left place is new ite and a plus to add an item and ive try to find on the command line and even typing chromium and chromium-browser but didint work pls help me litle bit more im new wit linux
<knome> canchis, on the command-input box, you should type chromium-browser. is that not working?
<charlie-tca> How was it installed?
<canchis> is not working
<canchis> i install it in the ubuntu software
<canchis> and is working by the aplication menu
<charlie-tca> go to /usr/share/applications and see if it is there, you can open the file by right-clicking and picking "open with... mousepad"
<charlie-tca> It will have all the information that is used for the menu
<canchis> there is only kde and kde4 and screensavers
<canchis> other place?
<IdleOne> I don't use xubuntu but can't he just right click the menu item and add to panel?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't work until Natty, AFAIK
<IdleOne> in ubuntu (gnome) it does
<knome> not in xfce
<IdleOne> ah k
<mark76> Drag and drop works in 4.8
<charlie-tca> However, if only kde is in /usr/share/applications, I don't know where the menu files are.
<charlie-tca> I only use Xubuntu and Ubuntu, and try not to use Kubuntu
<Unit193> He maybe could use the locate command to find ubuntu-software-center.desktop
<knome> no, he wants to add the launcher for chromium
<Unit193> But that might find where all his .desktop files are (I just randomly picked one)
<canchis> and so where the app is installed?
<Unit193> canchis: can you open a terminal and type "sudo updatedb" hit enter, then "locate chromium-browser.desktop"
<canchis> i foud it
<canchis> but it say permise denied
<canchis> tnks any way
<lrussell> you need to load the kernal first.
<lrussell> sery
<lrussell> I just installed xubuntu and got this error: error: cannot allocate real mode pages. error: you need to load the kernal first. Press any key to continue..._
<lrussell> if i press a key it just says it over and over
<lrussell> help!
<lrussell> ugh... #linux
<charlie-tca> bad cd
<charlie-tca> or bad downloiad
<lrussell> what do you mean? cd has no errors, i checked
<charlie-tca> Either the cd burned wrong or the download is bad.
<charlie-tca> I know that every time I get that error, one of those is wrong
<lrussell> the pc is from 1996, 450 mhz processor, 300 mb of ram
<fslima0> should I install the xubuntu 11.04 beta on my laptop?
<charlie-tca> As long as you can afford to have it broken, yes
<fslima0> I want to get rid of archlinux to keep it simple :P
<charlie-tca> Beta is still not stable, no matter how many blogs say otherwise
<lrussell> ugh... this sucks. i have to wait 2 hrs for the hd to format again
<lrussell> charlie-tca: know of any really light weight os'es good for a server, it needs to support rsync and cron jobs
<fslima0> I know. but is it recommended since it's beta
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu server?
<lrussell> that isnt very lightweight
<fslima0> ?
<Unit193> fslima0: charlie-tca is helping lrussell
<lrussell> yes
<fslima0> i see
<charlie-tca> fslima0: It is only recommended for those who can afford to be broken and know how to fix things wrhn they break
<lrussell> if you mess things up, format hd with dban (google it) and just reinstall ur os
<charlie-tca> fslima0: If you need the system to work everyday for production use, do NOT install an unstable release.
<charlie-tca> lrussell: what do you mean, Ubuntu server is not lightweight? It does not use a GUI, it does not use much ram, it does not need much cpu
<fslima0> charlie-tca are you using it right now?
<fslima0> it's not far off from the stable version is it?
<charlie-tca> fslima0: yes, but I also can fix most things, and have a second system side-by-side running Xubuntu 10.04
<lrussell> it isnt gui, great. will it support tightvnc
<lrussell> it will be my only access to the server.
<Unit193> April 28
<charlie-tca> fslima0: a lot of issues yet with video, and the other day panels were gone for a day or so
<charlie-tca> lrussell: I believe it will support tightvnc, but I may be wrong.
<lrussell> cmd install: apt-get install tightvncserver
<charlie-tca> You can install any app with that command, that doesn't mean they work
<lrussell> ok
<lrussell> so xubuntu cd is corrupted? the one i downloaded
<charlie-tca> I can install gedit with sudo apt-get install gedit, but it won't run without a gui
<charlie-tca> lrussell: sounds like it, unless with a two-hour format, it just lost the image
<lrussell> what do ya mean, 2 hrs format
<lrussell> the format cleared the hd, partitions and all
<charlie-tca> <lrussell> ugh... this sucks. i have to wait 2 hrs for the hd to format again
<lrussell> ...
<charlie-tca> You might need the alternate image to install on that system
<lrussell> i used an alternative image
<lrussell> in the first place
<lrussell> what do u think about centos
<charlie-tca> I only use Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<lrussell> yea
<charlie-tca> I don't know anything about centos, really
<lrussell> well, it is a good server os
<charlie-tca> I installed Ubuntu Server, it works good for me
<just_some_dude> xubuntu 10.04, xfce 4.6: i have cairo-dock loaded at start up, but every time i reboot, i get an additional instance of cairo-dock. eg - first boot=2 cairo-docks, second  boot=3 cairo-docks, third boot=4 cairo-docks... how can i fix this?
<charlie-tca> but I don't run headless, either
<charlie-tca> Stop saving the session each time?
<fslima0> lol
<just_some_dude> i've never not saved sessions
<lrussell> #linux
<fslima0> just_some_dude just don't restart the computer LOL
<charlie-tca> Check for duplicate files in startup
<just_some_dude> ha
<just_some_dude> no duplicates
<Sysi> fslima0: that isn't helpful
<charlie-tca> Got to be something spawning a new file every boot
<fslima0> j/k
<just_some_dude> is uninstalling and reinstalling cairo-dock worthwhile?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't use it
<just_some_dude> but you are familiar with it?
<charlie-tca> There might be duplicates in ~/.config/autostart
<just_some_dude> checked that too.
<charlie-tca> I have heard of it
<charlie-tca> Nothing in Settings Manager -> Session and Startup?
<Sysi> just_some_dude: does it have settings to be autostarted when computer is started?
<charlie-tca> If it is in there, uncheck it
<just_some_dude> just the one instance is listed
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and don't save session, if doesn't work, save
<just_some_dude> sysi, yes
<just_some_dude> ok, i'll try it
<just_some_dude> bbl
<just_some_dude> sysi, didn't work, still multiple instances
<just_some_dude> is there a difference between xubuntu and regular ubuntu with xfce installed?
<lrussell> ???
<just_some_dude> i have a xubuntu 10.04 cd, and a ubuntu 10.10 cd. can i install ubuntu 10.10 and just use xfce for the desktop?
<just_some_dude> re: cairo-dock. i'm going to just try removal and reinstall and see what happens.
<charlie-tca> just_some_dude: you can install Ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop
<cree> Hi
<cree> I must say, beta xubuntu 11.04. is pretty fast and great x]
<just_some_dude> re: cairo-dock. i used synaptic to "completely remove" cairo-dock. I rebooted and installed cairo-dock, and it loaded automatically (even though I didn't tell it to). Just for kicks, I rebooted again, and am still getting multiple instances of cairo-dock.
<just_some_dude> This makes me think there is some non cairo-dock config file somewhere. I've searched my home directoy for references to cairo-dock, but where else might config files be located?
<charlie-tca> look in /etc
<just_some_dude> ok
<charlie-tca> Did you uncheck it in Session and Startup?
<just_some_dude> no, but wouldn't uninstalling it remove it from session and startup?
<charlie-tca> and reinstalling put it back?
<just_some_dude> maybe, but i didn't start it up. there must have been some file somewhere that still had a reference to cairo-dock from before I uninstalled it.
<just_some_dude> i should check i log, i think.
<just_some_dude> is there an easy way to grep for "cairo-dock" in a bunch of log files all at once?
<just_some_dude> /usr/share/applications looks like it might have something
<charlie-tca> That would be the file used to put the menu entry in the menus for it
<just_some_dude> ok
<just_some_dude> does this sound like what sysi suggested i do: "You can also try to quit Cairo-Dock, enable the XFCE option to remember running applications on startup, restart your session and disable this previous option."?
<Sysi> pretty much
<just_some_dude> re: cairo-dock. i retried not saving the session. i rebooted and had only one instance of cairo-dock (that's good), but the bars at the top of programs (the ones that have the minimize, maximize and close buttons) disapperared (that's not good). so i restarted with the save session box checked, and things appears to be working normally.
<just_some_dude> in other words, i have no idea what happened, but the computer seems to be working ok now.
<james> Hey
<james> I am BRAND new to xubuntu and I was wondering how to set up XChat IRC so it will go to this channel
<just_some_guest> maybe a start up script
<james> Anyone?
<charlie-tca> Under Xchat, network list, edit the network,
<charlie-tca> add #xubuntu to favorites
<charlie-tca> Network is usually freenode
<Guest49981> I am BRAND new to xubuntu and I was wondering how to set up XChat IRC so it will go to this channe
<charlie-tca> Then read what I just typed
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> Under Xchat, network list, edit the network,
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> add #xubuntu to favorites
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> Network is usually freenode
<just_some_dude> yep, it works.
<just_some_dude> just right click the channel name in the upper left of your screen, and click add to favorites
<just_some_dude> of course, he's gone, isn't he?
<charlie-tca> YUP
<just_some_dude> oh well.
<charlie-tca> sorry, didn't mean to use caps
<just_some_dude> np, i gotta get gone too.
<Imagus> Hey
<Imagus> Can someone help me?
<charlie-tca> Imagus: Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<mark761> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can_%28band%29#Improvisation.2C_recording_and_live_shows
<mark761> WHoops
<mark761> Ignore
<ImagusXXII> Hey
<knome> hello
<ImagusXXII> How are you?
<ImagusXXII> I have a question about Parole Media Player. When I put in my dvd it now says could not read from resource.
<knome> have you tried any other player?
<bazhang> !find parole
<ubottu> Found: browser-plugin-parole, parole, parole-dev
<bazhang> get libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<knome> bazhang, isn't an installer script copied to /usr when you install libdvdred or sth?
<bazhang> knome, libdvdread4 iirc
<knome> mmh
<bazhang> !find libdvdread
<ubottu> Found: libdvdread-dbg, libdvdread-dev, libdvdread4
<knome> it's been a while since i installed those packages
<bazhang> I just get the dvdcss2 from medibuntu, but that works too
<knome> i suppose that's the same, but with the installed script you don't need to add additional ppa's
<bazhang> no need for the repo, just get the package
<knome> mm, right
<knome> aren't those packages pulled in with *-restricted-extras, or are they even outside that?
<bazhang> outside
<knome> any specific reason?
<knome> they can't be even in the repositories?
<ImagusXXII> I got it.
<bazhang> working?
<ImagusXXII> I didn't install the second step after you install the restricted media formats
<ImagusXXII> I just installed Jack the Ripper and I cant find it now that I have installed it
<bazhang> ImagusXXII, installed from where, and what are you trying to do
<bazhang> !find juicer
<ubottu> Found: sound-juicer
<bazhang> !info sound-juicer
<ubottu> sound-juicer (source: sound-juicer): GNOME CD Ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.6-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1699 kB, installed size 4820 kB
<ImagusXXII> sudo apt-get install john is how i installed it
#xubuntu 2011-04-05
<Dr416h7h> Hey everyone
<ImagusXXII> Hey
<Dr416h7h> Sorry, how are you Imagus22?
<Unit193> Dr416h7h: Imagus22 disconnected
<Dr416h7h> no problem... how are you Unit?
<Unit193> Fine! just added a 1G stick and a DVD drive into this oldish Xubuntu comp!
<Dr416h7h> cool, I hope they work well for ya
<Dr416h7h> How long have you been running Xubuntu?
<Unit193> On this box? not long...
<Unit193> (IIRC this is a support channel and they don't like it when we talk non-support  :/)
<Dr416h7h> understood... well good thing is that I do have a support question.
<Unit193> I'll do my best to answer! (there is also #xubuntu-offtopic)
<Myron> hello
<Myron> I have a question
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr416h7h> Sorry I was working on the post but accidently pasted a butch of other into... so starting over.....
<Dr416h7h> oh... what is your question?
<Myron> is there a way I can move my /home folders to a spare hard drive
<Myron> right now, I have everything on 1 80gb hard drive,
<Dr416h7h> with me... my desktop icons/background/right click the desktop do not work. I did have missing titlebars and window decorations but got those back by running 'xfwm4'.
<Myron> however, is there a way to move just the /home files to the spare 500gb harddrive that I have ?
<Dr416h7h> @Myron, you can save off you info and reinstall and make another partition on another drive.
<Dr416h7h> if you do not want to reinstall you can...
<Myron> yeah without reinstalling would be preferrable
<Dr416h7h> login as root, move the /home folder to the spare drive, and then make a symbolic link to that folder
<Myron> I know I can do this at the point of reinstallation,
<Unit193> !home | Myron
<ubottu> Myron: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Myron> how do I make a symbolic link ?
<Dr416h7h> That link is very detailed... and can provide other info to some unforseen issues/questions you might have
<Dr416h7h> for me... I simply copied my folder to another partition and then made a link and logged back in.
<Dr416h7h> I also keep my same profile during reinstalls and as long as I have my apps installed... everything works out great
<Dr416h7h> You can also follow this tut on symbolic links: http://www.nixtutor.com/freebsd/understanding-symbolic-links/
<Unit193> Myron: To answer your question of symlink: ln
<lighta> hey guys, what's wrong with this cli ? rsync -r --exclude .svn ../lof_v2 ./
<lighta>  I don't feel any recursive here :(
 * Unit193 doesn't use rsync, so could only say !rsync and manpage...
<Myron> I am thinking of just reinstalling,
<lighta> yeah I found it ok I should do ../lof_v2/ otherwise not work :( damnn ! xd
<Myron> because the graphx drivers aren'
<Myron> t working that well with ubuntu 9.10
<Unit193> Myron: you going with 10.10 then release upgrade?
<Myron> Unit193, I am thinking of just installing this Xubuntu 10.10 disc that I have, once the harddrive is backed up.
<Myron> not sure if it will make or break my video card drivers though
<Myron> the jockey tool that detects drivers is working
<Myron> and says I am running the Nvidia drivers,
<Myron> however, I think that the graphics card is not good enough to drive this monstrous 27" screen
<Myron> 24"
<Myron> because when I move windows around, they lag, even though the drivers are installed
<Myron> Unit193, this is the card I have:    nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)] (rev a1)
<Myron> crappy ?
<Dr416h7h> Along with my question here I've gone ahead and posted on ubuntuforums.org where I've posted my ~/.xsesson-errors: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10639295#post10639295A:
<Dr416h7h> Anyone have any ideas why the icons/background/right clicking would be missing/unable to be used? The "Allow XFCE to manage desktop" cannot be found in the XFCE Settings Manager.
<Unit193> Dr416h7h: I was waiting for someone that knows how to answer your question to show up
<Unit193> Myron: I think you could boot a LiveCD and use the tool to get drivers for that (to check how well they work)
<Myron> what is direct rendering, I am looking at a tool right now to display my computer's hardware and information
<Myron> and it says direct rendering, none
<Myron> sorry, Direct Rendering: NO
<Myron> could that be why the windows are laggy when I move them around ect.. ?
<Unit193> What program?
<Myron> hardinfo
<Myron> system profilers and benchmark tool
<Myron> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Myron> its in the OpenGL section..
<Unit193> Same for me
<Unit193> Myron: System > Additional Drivers
<Myron> Unit193, yeah, system->additional drivers works
<Myron> I installed the drivers through that program
<Myron> its called gtkjockey, infact.
<Myron> however,
<Myron> I think its the graphics card itself,
<Myron> because I am trying to drive a 1920 x 1200 24" display,
<Unit193> On 9.*?
<Myron> yes
<Myron> 9.10
<Myron> it works like 80% I would say,
<Myron> I see a slight flicker once in a while
<Myron> and when I move windows around they seem to lag
<Myron> and, another example is this xchat program I am using
<Myron> I have the background for this program set to transparent, so the wallpaper on the desktop is showing through
<Myron> when I move the xchat window around, the transparent area lags
<Myron> maybe I should install compiz fusion ?
<Myron> I really don';t think that will fix anything though
<Myron> its probablly just this crappy gfx card
<Myron> Unit193, this is the card I have:    nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)] (rev a1)
<Myron> Unit193, so what do you think ?
<Myron> new card, or install ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Unit193> LiveCD 10.10
<Myron> try it out..
 * Unit193 uses a built-in Optiplex GX 260 card
<Myron> yeah I will do
<Unit193> Myron: Tell me how it goes?
<Unit193> popman: Are you in Ohio?
<popman> yes I am
<popman> why do you ask?
<Unit193> Did you know Ubuntu has an Ohio LoCo?
<popman> nope
<popman> what is that?
<Unit193> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<popman> o wow
<popman> lol
<Myron> Unit193, hey
<Myron> just waiting for 15000 files to copy off the 500gb HD
<Myron> so I can install Xubuntu 10.10 to it
<Myron> but transfering from IDE to Sata is a SLOOOOOW process
<Netrix> What is the best way to remove Linux images that I have but do not show up in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<Unit193> Does "sudo apt-get autoremove" help? (doesn't always work for me :/ )
<Netrix> Nope
<Netrix> For instance, it says I have 2.6.35-25-generic, but when I try to boot it, there are all sorts of things that cannot be found and it forces me to use the low-res graphics driver.
<Netrix> It can't find /fb0 and several other things. It seems like a messed up image so I just want to remove it.
<Unit193> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/proper-way-to-remove-old-linux-kernels/ <--- helps
<Netrix> An idea that I have is to install it through the package manager and see if it makes it work, if not, uninstall it and hope it removes the junk.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<Unit193> ^^ Be VERY careful when you mess with kernel images!
<Netrix> Well, it is actually a newer version, but I guess it should still apply.
<Netrix> It says it is not installed.
<Netrix> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic and /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-25-generic are present though... Should I just delete them?
<Unit193> Check the link up ^^
<gardenia> hello good day. I have been wondering why I couldn't copy files my xubuntu to another partition D: since I have double booting. Is there a way around this? I have used catfish but it wouldn't fetch files from there. Previously it did but now it just won't open to it.
<Netrix> I checked the link. It does not show the version I am trying to remove and when I try to remove it anyway, it says it is not installed.
<Netrix> What filesystem is the other partition?
<Unit193> Netrix: dpkg --list 'linux-image*'
<Netrix> I did that.
<Netrix> I could show you the output if you want.
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Netrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589550/
<Unit193> You don't want to uninstall that, it's your only one!
<Unit193> Can you "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Netrix> The one listed, yes. That is not 2.6.35-25-generic, which has files in /boot.
<Netrix> I just did it. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<gardenia> Good day. I have a file in xubuntu's My Documents which I would like to cut and paste into windows drive D: In ubuntu it's easy. All I have to do is cut and paste but in xubuntu, can't this be done?
<Unit193> Netrix: Dang... I would *guess*(!) you could just remove them if it's not installed...
<Netrix> Normally I probably would have just done that, except I was trying to do it the 'right' way.
<Netrix> I don't know what causes Linux to explode and such, but it should be safe since they aren't used by the kernel that I am using right now.
<Unit193> Netrix: I seem to be the only idiot on right now... but I would agree
<Unit193> gardenia: Does gigolo (system > gigolo) find it? (I don't remember if gigolo does local HDDs
<Netrix> gardenia, I just tried it with Thudar and it worked fine.
<Unit193> Netrix: Thanks for reminding me to look that up! (just freed 300+ MB on my low spec system)
<Netrix> Thanks for the help.
<Unit193> Sorry I couldn't help anymore!
<Netrix> One last question: Are the two files in /boot the only files for Linux images?
<Netrix> Well, I mean the real data of the kernels.
<Unit193> initrd and vmlinuz?
<Netrix> Yeah. They seem to be the biggest.
<Netrix> I am just curious because I am a programmer, but fairly new to how Linux does stuff.
<Unit193> I think it's just what's in /boot
<Netrix> Oh. I see now that the size reported for the current image is 128 MB, so that answers my question.
<gardenia> Thanks netrix
<Unit193> How did you get it?
<gardenia> is it really thudar?
<Unit193> thunar
<gardenia> I can not see my drive d using thunar. Any other app that might do that?
<Unit193> It won't say "drive D:"
<Unit193> Can you give me a pastebin of "mount"?
<Unit193> In terminal type "mount -l"
<gardenia> can i paste it here?
<Unit193> pastebin please
<gardenia> /dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<gardenia> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<gardenia> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<gardenia> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<gardenia> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<gardenia> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<gardenia> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<gardenia> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<gardenia> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<gardenia> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<gardenia> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<gardenia> none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<gardenia> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Unit193> gardenia: Type "sudo fdisk -l" then put that into pastebin at paste.ubuntu.com
<gardenia> ok.
<gardenia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589559/            sorry i dont know how to use pastebin a while ago. thanks for the info
<Unit193> This should do it: sudo mkdir /media/win && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/win
<gardenia> thanks unit193.
<Unit193> You may want to come back later when smarter people are here and can tell you the best way to do it!
<Unit193> No problem!@
<gardenia> you're a life saver unit193. It works!
<Unit193> Sorry it took so long :)
<Sjors> Hi
<Sjors> There's this server here, which is supposed to play music and display a graphical screen with what music is playing at the moment
<Sjors> for some reason, someone put Xubuntu on that machine, even though it doesn't normally contain any other GUI other than X and the GUI
<Sjors> so I tried configuring it to start the GUI automatically (as the 'marietjed' user, not root)
<Sjors> however, even if I disable gdm to start at boot, an X window server comes up with the login screen, in gdm
<gardenia> thanks
<Sjors> first question: does any of you know why that is, and how I can disable that login window?
<Sjors> currently I have fixed it with a workaround, which involves killing gdm 10 seconds after boot
<Sjors> but then the splash screen stays around, for some weird reason
<Unit193> I don't know if you can just remove gdm or not...
<Sjors> I think if I remove gdm, most of gnome will be removed, and I need gnome stuff for the 'normal' graphical display, even if it's only mouse cursors
<Unit193> You could use an auto login
<Unit193> I would wait for tomorrow when this channel has more buzz too...
<ochosi> Sjors: if you remove gdm you will only lose a metapackage (xubuntu-desktop) and the xubuntu-gdm-theme package and the xfswitch-plugin
<ochosi> Sjors: you can always start your session with "startx" from tty
<Sjors> ochosi: I should try that, thanks :)
<ochosi> np
<knome> sigue, please do something about your connection, or i'll have to banforward you again
<fixxxermet> Hey everyone.  I have a dual-monitor setup (not cloned).  I want to rotate the left monitor only 90 degrees.  Tips?
<Sysi> arandr if you don't have propietary driver
<fixxxermet> Sysi: That works, but it turns both monitors 90
<Sysi> hum, you maybe need to use xrandr directly then
<ThinkT510> is xubuntu 10.04 LTS or does LTS only apply to ubuntu (gnome) release?
<Sysi> it is LTS
<ThinkT510> awesome, thanks
<Sysi> same repositories for packages
<Aquina> When *exactly* comes the day on which hardy gets abandonned?
<Sysi> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Sysi> hrm
<Aquina> Yeah thanks, but Canonical's official site states "April 2011". Do you know on which day, Sysi?
<knome> Aquina, i suppose it's near the end
<knome> Aquina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<knome> oh right
<knome> that
<knome> i suppose that's also near the end
<knome> Aquina, looking from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases, they all are EOL mid- or end-month
<Aquina> So I can assume the package upgrades distribution for 8.04 HH will come to a halt on Apr., 28 2011?
<knome> Aquina, don't count on it, but yes, during this month.
<Aquina> (Which is also the day when 11.04 NN will be released)
<Aquina> ok, thx
<knome> i suppose it depends if there is *very* important fixes in the end-month
<knome> if there is, i'm sure canonical wants to push them in
<knome> if not, then the last updates might be earlier
<Aquina> We run some of these systems. We have everythin in place for upgrades already. :-)
<knome> mm-hmm
<likemindead> Halp? This morning's updates borked my Natty install. It loads to the login screen & freezes up. D:
<ochosi> good to know, then i'll wait with installing updates in my natty :)
<ochosi> no seriously, kernel freeze or what?
<knome> lol
<likemindead> Not sure. It even froze up when I tried to boot into recovery mode. :-\
<likemindead> That's especially bad, isn't it?
<ochosi> was it recovery mode with xserver or without?
<likemindead> I held shift during boot, chose the recovery mode option in the GRUB menu, & it froze up a few seconds later.
<likemindead> Didn't see any errors or anything.
<ochosi> that's a drag
<ochosi> so when you boot normally you can't switch to any other tty anymore after gdm freezes?
<likemindead> Right. Tried to do that too. To no avail. :(
<ochosi> hm, yeah, that sounds pretty borked then
<ochosi> not sure there's much you can do, apart from booting a live-system (or another os, if you have one installed) and chroot from there and install updates/upgrades with the hope that they fix the issue
<likemindead> How do I go about that?
<ochosi> actually i think live-system would be a bit safer for chroot-ing
<likemindead> Do tell?
<ochosi> well, i could describe it here, but i assume it's better you get a good tutorial
<ochosi> it's been some time that i had to do that
<likemindead> Okay. I'll look it up.
<ochosi> it's just a few basic commands though
<ochosi> nothing yuo won't manage
<likemindead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589730/
<likemindead> Hmm...
<ochosi> likemindead: mount works differently
<ochosi> likemindead: sudo mount /dev/sda2 $mountpoint
<ochosi> likemindead: where $mountpoint is e.g. /mnt/sda2 (be sure to "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2" beforehands)
<aaronth> howdy
#xubuntu 2011-04-06
<aaronth> so is unity coming to xubuntu ?
<ochosi> aaronth: no
<aaronth> oh thats good
<aaronth> it would weight it more
<aaronth> any news on ubuntu software center?
<ochosi> aaronth: what exactly do you mean?
<aaronth> the usc? or unity?
<ochosi> aaronth: neither of those have anything to do with xubuntu directly, i'd recommend asking about them in #ubuntu
<aaronth> well the unity does if i is installed in xubuntu
<aaronth> *it is
<raonid> Hi all! Is there an easy way to run xubuntu from a USB drive?
<AnneNonimus> Why is my USB headset only detected half the time I boot?
<well_laid_lawn> AnneNonimus:  try using a different usb port to see if it keeps happening
<AnneNonimus> Well the thing is I can see the device using lsusb, but it doesn't register as an audio output source.
<well_laid_lawn> have you done anything to speed up the boot process?
<well_laid_lawn> or is the device being  registered as being something else?
<AnneNonimus> I haven't done anything to the boot process.
<AnneNonimus> How do I check if the device is being detected as something else?
<well_laid_lawn> does it show in the X log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log as something else? - it'll be listed near the end
<well_laid_lawn> X uses evdev to associate stuff so it might show in there
<ubd> hi can i convert ubuntu server 10.04 to xubuntu?
<Unit193> You should be able to do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Unit193> Might be easier and cleaner to reinstall
<well_laid_lawn> the server install and xfce can make a lighter operating system
<Unit193> Then it wouldn't be xubuntu-desktop you need to install
<AnneNonimus> The headset does show up in the log.
<Unit193> ubd: What are you looking to do? (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends is yet another way of doing it...)
<AnneNonimus> Well, after looking at the logs, it seems that the headset is being added as a keyboard.
<well_laid_lawn> AnneNonimus:  there's not an entry in the log after that dregistering it?
<AnneNonimus> Nope
<well_laid_lawn> AnneNonimus:  you might need to check if the sound hardware needs something added in /etc/modules or similar
<well_laid_lawn> what is the soundcard?
<AnneNonimus> How do I check?
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal   lspci | grep -i audio
<AnneNonimus> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<well_laid_lawn> iirc that'll use the intelhd driver
<well_laid_lawn> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<well_laid_lawn> that link might have a clue
<AnneNonimus> Thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np
<ubd> Unit193 thanks, could you tell me whats the difference of --no-install-recommends
<Unit193> ubd: That won't install the "recommended" software, only what it needs to fun xfce well
<Unit193> ^fun^run
<ubd> allright
<ubd> thanks!
<asadeddin> hey all
<asadeddin> quick question. I am on ubuntu and i m trying to SSH into my fedora machine, the problem is that when i try it on both they say connection refused
<asadeddin> they're on the same router
<asadeddin> any ideas?
<asadeddin> i know this isnt a xubuntu thing, but yeah... :/
<Thermi> is the openssh server installed on the fedora machine?
<Thermi> you need the openssh server on a machine to be able to ssh into it
<asadeddin> do u know the command? i m new to fedora. i dont know how to use YUM
<Thermi> me neither
<Thermi> i use ubuntu and debian :D
<Thermi> try googling it :)
<asadeddin> ok i realized on my machine there isnt openssh server
<Sysi> openssh should be installed by default but you need to get it running
<Lord_Rahl> xubuntu sudo apt-get install ssh - fedora I think it yum install openssh or yum search ssh
<knome> openssh-server for the server
<Lord_Rahl> cool
<knome> Sysi, i don't think the server is installed by default
<asadeddin> got it working btw
<asadeddin> i had to install it
<asadeddin> the server isnt installed by default
<asadeddin> and then u have to swtich to su
<asadeddin> and start the service
<asadeddin> u cant start it on normal user permissions
<asadeddin> but now i m trying to vnc
<asadeddin> any ideas?
<Sysi> knome: in fedora it is, in xubuntu not
<Sysi> (is for my F14 xfce spin)
<asadeddin> Sysi, i just had to install openssh server on fedora 14
<asadeddin> i dont know on LXDE it wasnt
<asadeddin> openssh is installed but not server as i saw
<knome> Sysi, well this ain't a fedora support channel ;)
<asadeddin> hey all. I need some help setting up VNC. I m getting this error trying to start up vncserver   Starting VNC server: 2:cmlserver                           [FAILED]
<xubuntu928> salve a tutti!
<asadeddin> salve!
<xubuntu928> volevo solo chiedervi una cosa perchè ho appena installato xubuntu
<xubuntu928> siccome ho xubuntu su un hd e win xp sull'altro mi chiedevo: all'avvio il grub mi visualizzerà la scelta di che sistema operativo avviare? nonostante siano su hd diversi..
<asadeddin> oh mio dio
<asadeddin> non ci molto italian qui!
<charlie-tca> This is an english channel
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<asadeddin> mi dispiace!
<paul__> hello, what's the default screenshot program in xubuntu please (newish user here and can't figure out how to get that info from the applications panel)
<Sysi> xfce4-screenshooter(-plugin)
<mark76> Xfce4-screenshooter
<mark76> Snap
<paul__> thanks, so thats the command I'd need for a new panel launcher thingy?
<mark76> Actually... Snap'd be a great name for a screenshooter app
<mark76> You'll need to download it from the repos
<knome> paul__, xfce4-screenshooter, yes
<paul__> trying to drag from applications menu to panel doesn't work as I'd hoped
<charlie-tca> Try right-clicking yher
<paul__> I think i did
<Sysi> right click → add new items should have screenshooter
<mark76> Which Xfce do you have?
<charlie-tca> the panel and add it through the add to panel button
<paul__> mark76, er not sure! charlie-tca yes I understand that bit thanks
<paul__> thought i might just drag it from applications menu to panel
<paul__> but can't lol
<mark76> Which version of Xubuntu do you have?
<charlie-tca> The app and the panel app are not quite the same thing. There are two items even though they do work the same
<paul__> oh latest xubuntu and xfce 4
<mark76> 10.10 or 11.04 Beta?
<paul__> 10.10 :D
<mark76> 10.10 has Xfce-4.6. Which doesn't support drag to panel
<mark76> Drag to panel support has only been implemented in 4.8
<Sysi> aka. coming in natty
<mark76> Yeah
<paul__> well that's good - it's what I'd expect to be able to do
<mark76> There's a screenshooter plugin for the panel
<paul__> ok i now have screenshot launcher with nice icon
<mark76> Cool :)
<paul__> i wanted it to use with Zim - the screenshot plugin for that program doesnt work too well
<paul__> so, where is the application menu 'editor'? I sort of see where the menu list is stored (pretend to choose cutome menu o see location of default) but  I thought looking....
<paul__> at that file might show me what commands are executed by each menu item and thereby find command for screenshot!
<mark76> There isn't one
<charlie-tca> No menu editor until natty releases
<paul__> lol, even a text file with the menu commands in?
<charlie-tca> You can find most of the menu information in the desktop files, though. It is in /usr/share/applications
<charlie-tca> right click them and select edit with...
<charlie-tca> or maybe open with...
<mark76> You can't edit stuff in /usr/ unless you're root
<charlie-tca> but you can rread every file without being root
<mark76> Well you can. You just can't save it
<mark76> True
<charlie-tca> If you want to know the information for a launcher you create, you do not need to edit the file, you only need to read it
<paul__> got it thanks, now i see xfce4-screenshooter ;)
<paul__> I've used regular ubuntu and debian a little and netbook a little less but xubuntu is mighty fine on my old thinkpad - makes my xp desktop feel like treacle
<charlie-tca> :-)
<mark76> What does XP stand for anyway? eXcessively Plastic?
<paul__> eXPunged now
<Sysi> your face when you try to use it
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix skype webcam?, its to dark
<paul__> thank you for the help - I'm off to play with my wiki :P
<differentSmoke> hello: I need to mount my windows partition but it does not appear listed in the terminal when I run the "mount" command. I'm in Xubuntu 10.04. What can i do?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Gigolo
<charlie-tca> MIght need samba too, I don't know
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<differentSmoke> charlie-tca: thanks man
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Faravid> Hi, I already tried ubuntu forums, with no answers
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<Faravid> Anyone had problems with screen not waking up after monitor sleep (full sleep disabled)
<Faravid> HDD ligh flashes so I think it's screen only problem
<charlie-tca> It is probably video card related
<knome> Faravid, had some ~similar problems, disable monitor sleep.
<Faravid> I've thought about it, this old laptop has Savage IX/MX video card, which drivers I've read is not developed anymore
<Faravid> Also hardware acceleration fails to work though it should work
<Faravid> disabling monitor sleep is a little bit bad solution since this is a laptop and I wish I could use it with battery power, disabling sleep functions isn't the number one solution
<Faravid> Can I look for solution from logs? which log file contains information about monitor sleep and what I should look for?
<Faravid> sigh, off to test with xorg.conf
<Faravid> Got it to work somewhat, a while ago I created xorg.conf but afterwards I removed it, but now i realized from xorg log that xorg was still searching for it and said and error that config file is not present. Now I ran Xorg -configure and moved the new xorg.conf file to right folder
<Faravid> It works but Xfce desktop shuts down and I'm forced to log in with all the windows i previously had open were gone
<charlie-tca> save session, when you log out or shutdown
<Faravid> I put monitor to sleep, I did not log out or shut down
<Faravid> When i wake monitor I face Xfce login screen, after logging in all the windows are gone, that shouldn't be normal
<ichat> question... :)  when i follow - this howto  http://geekyprojects.com/ubuntu/build-your-own-custom-ubuntu-livecd/ -  but not removing ubiquity -  will that render me an instaleble   custom xubuntu install?
<charlie-tca> ubiquity is used by both ubuntu and xubuntu as the installer
<charlie-tca> Faravid: If you have not saved the session already, no matter how you get to the login screen, it starts with what is saved as the session.
<charlie-tca> That is the correct behavior for Xfce.
<Faravid> Is it possible to make it default to save the session before sleep or suspend?
<ichat> that means that if i leave that package, any other changes i make in this  ubuntu-customisation-kit     will be also  installed   -
<Faravid> It's pretty unpractical to open everything again if you just leave the computer alone for couple of minutes
<charlie-tca> Faravid: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Sessions and Startup, session tab
<charlie-tca> One way is to logout, saving the session, then log back in. Then it should bring all the windows back each time
<Faravid> One moment, testing the auto save
<Faravid> Ok well, part of the problem solved, I had "lock screen" when laptop lid is closed, I disabled it and monitor woke up with everything intact
<Faravid> btw, screen saver config shouldn't right away initialize hard ware acceleration, in my case it causes Xfce to restart and I had to disable screen saver by terminal command
<Faravid> oh btw, got to test the screen saver after I changed xorg config
<Faravid> Instant crash
<mark76> Instant Replay!
 * mark76 does Dan Hartman impersonation
<mark76> Sorry
<mark76> Carry on
<Faravid> Could this have something to do with the crash? syslog: "Apr  6 23:23:33 Wanhus gdm-session-worker[4032]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed"
<Faravid> question, should i try to compile DRI myself to fix 3d acceleration? (with the instructions from this site: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building)
<knome> Faravid, if you want to adventurous, but we can't really support that
<Faravid> so i should probably make an hdd image before trying that? ;)
<knome> probably..
<Faravid> btw, does building dri make it difficult to install updates or distro upgrades?
<knome> it might just break things
<Faravid> ok so i won't even try
<knome> :)
<Faravid> i have one possible solution though, i will try to install video card from never version of this laptop, bought one from ebay just for testing if it is possible to install it to this laptop =P
<knome> :)
<knome> good luck!
<knome> bbl ->
<Faravid> thanks
<andai> i can't select session at login
<andai> i have to change the default session using "Login Settings" and logout every single time
<aaronth_> where should I list a error about Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2011-04-07
<aaronth_> xubuntu keeps freezing when I unplug the power
<aaronth_> on my laptop
<ljsoftnet> how do i put volume control on notification applet?
<Lord_Rahl> right click on the panel. Panel > Add New Item. choose mixer
<Lord_Rahl> ljsoftnet, that work?
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl i was looking for a volume control, that has an up and down, when i left click on it
<Lord_Rahl> yea that what it is
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl no, it pops up the whole mixer, just wanted the up and down
<Lord_Rahl> ljsoftnet, did you remove pulse auto?
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl yeah i think, how do i get it back?
<Lord_Rahl> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Lord_Rahl> in the term or you can use synaptic and search pulse
<Lord_Rahl> synaptic is under System
<Lord_Rahl> once it install logout and back in to get the volume icon back
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl ok wait
<Lord_Rahl> ljsoftnet, Pulse is pretty good now.. not like few years ago buggy as all hell..
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl still doesn't come out
<lostson> pulse is the first thing i purge
<Lord_Rahl> are you ok with using the  term
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl what term?
<Lord_Rahl> if you do not like it. you can use volbar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693726
<Lord_Rahl> terminal
<Lord_Rahl> volbar is a volume control for alsa
<Lord_Rahl> I was think you can run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to see what you are missing
<puren00b> hey all
<puren00b> i need some practical advice
<puren00b> my name says it all
<puren00b> :)
<puren00b> is anybody available?
<Lord_Rahl> whats up
<puren00b> well
<puren00b> i'm running ubuntu 10.10
<puren00b> and the machine it's on is just too old to do it well
<puren00b> somebody suggested i try Xubuntu
<puren00b> Will Xubuntu still run games under WINE?
<Unit193> puren00b: What's the specs?
<Lord_Rahl> yes I run WOW WC Many older first person shooters
<puren00b> 700mb RAM, amd mobile 2400+ cpu
<Lord_Rahl> ljsoftnet, any luck
<puren00b> is it worth the migration? should i just choose an older distro of Ubuntu?
<puren00b> what will i miss out on by choosing Xubuntu?
<puren00b> hellu?
<Unit193> puren00b: You can always try a LiveCD to see if you like it
<Lord_Rahl> puren00b, truly not much. but it depends on what you want. all the apps web chrome firefox are all the same
<Unit193> Some defaults differ...
<Unit193> *default apps
<puren00b> K.... Wel i'll need openoffice eventually but it can wait
<Unit193> If you're missing a program, you can always install what you need
<puren00b> next question
<puren00b> what's the procedure like for changing from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<Lord_Rahl> puren00b, do you have alot of data on your system now?
<Lord_Rahl> documents music stuff like that
<Lord_Rahl> if you do I would move them to a cd or ext usb drive. than it just install ubuntu
<puren00b> none
<puren00b> i only put ubuntu on today
<puren00b> and discovered this machine isn't quite up to running this distro
<Lord_Rahl> you could just do this if you have a good internet connection http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Unit193> Reinstall may be your best bet
<puren00b> k
<Unit193> The way Lord_Rahl said is also very good...
<Lord_Rahl> i have used that site to test differnt desk works well
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl i cant find volbar
<Lord_Rahl> ljsoftnet, one sec
<Lord_Rahl> ljsoftnet, http://5xdata.com/volume.tar.gz
<Lord_Rahl> That should have all the changes that are needed
<Lord_Rahl> follow the guide on how to install it
<ljsoftnet> Lord_Rahl ok
<ljsoftnet> whats the command for volume applet?
<lighta> damnn why meld doesn't see #include diff ??
<TheSheep> please don't swear, what do you mean by '#include diff'?
<lighta> was writing an header file for a C projet and when I compare branches with trunk version he never detect #include line do you see what I mean ?
<TheSheep> not really
<lighta> hmm I wonder if they have a bug tracker, kompare really eating too much cpu :(
<TheSheep> lighta: do you have a simple test case that demonsrates the problem?
<TheSheep> lighta: maybe check preferences -> text filters
<TheSheep> lighta: there is a 'Script comment' filter that ignores '#.*'
<lighta> yeah wait I was thiking about take a screen for you
<lighta> but since I correct some already doesn't left much when I tought about :(
<lighta> here TheSheep http://i53.tinypic.com/amwldx.png, I selected texte wich should be detected as a diff
<TheSheep> lighta: did you check if that filter is enabled?
<lighta> well most of my filter are enable can you specify ? here mine : C++ comment, C comment, Script comment, other one propose and not selected are CVS keyword, All whitespace, Leading whitespace
<TheSheep> lighta: disable the 'Script comment' fileter
<TheSheep> filter
<TheSheep> lighta: it's making meld ignore anything that starts with '#'
<lighta> ohhhhhhh
<lighta> I fell bad thanks
<ljsoftnet> whats the command for volume applet?
<Sysi> ljsoftnet: it should be in the list of "add new items" in panel
<ljsoftnet> Sysi im looking for the one with the slide, when left clicked
<Sysi> oh, pulseaudio thing, it doesn't work as launcher but on notification area
<Sysi> try getting indicator plugin and sound indicator
<ljsoftnet> Sysi where do i look for it?
<Sysi> synaptic for example
<ljsoftnet> Sysi i installed indicator-sound but still doesnt show up, after logout
<Sysi> you need to add indicator applet to panel
<ljsoftnet> i already did
<ljsoftnet> Sysi i already did
<Sysi> hum
<Fenix2> hey.. a quick question.. when my Xubuntu starts up it asks for "keychain" (it's in Finnish) password... where do I change this keychain password ? tnx in advance
<ochosi> Fenix2: the first time you started your system you were asked to set a passphrase to protect your keychain (incl. wifi-pwds)
<Fenix2> ochosi: yes
<ochosi> Fenix2: the only way to get rid of it is to set it to ""
<ochosi> but that involves losing all your wifi-pwds
<Fenix2> I know the key. It's different to my normal password
<Fenix2> ochosi: well the WiFi has been broken all along.. It connects and then it disconnects in a few seconds
<ochosi> Fenix2: right, but that's a different issue
<Fenix2> ochosi: I have the WiFi key handy so where do I set the keychain password ?
<ochosi> Fenix2: let me quickly check just to be sure...
<Fenix2> tnx for your input and effort ochosi
<ochosi> Fenix2: run this command in the terminal "rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyrings"
<ochosi> Fenix2: then log out and log back in
<Fenix2> ok
<ochosi> Fenix2: then you'll be asked to set a new keyring pwd
<ochosi> Fenix2: set it to "" (meaning: blank)
<ochosi> Fenix2: then you will be warned about unsafe storage and then that's it
<Fenix2> hai ochosi I deleted the keyring file and logged out and in .. then the system asks for password to WiFi ... I enter it but the system doesn't ask for a new keyring file ... what do I do ?
<Fenix2> I try logging out again
<Fenix2> now it doesn't ask the keyring password at all ... I'd really like to set it to something
<ochosi> Fenix2: sry, maybe you have to reboot for changes to take effect
<Fenix2> 'k rebootin
<Fenix2> ( this machine is OS X so I don't have to disconnect :)
<bilal03> hello there
<Fenix2> ochosi: ok.. rebooted.. now it says "Insert password to open the log-in key-chain" ( or thereabouts, it's in finnish) puttin <enter>, ""<enter> or oldpassword<enter> doesn't work
<Fenix2> ochosi: Maybe I have to sudo something..
<bilal03> i've got problem with package manager
<bilal03> anybody for help??
<bilal03> when i want to install anything via terminal i got this message
<bilal03> Reading package lists... Error!
<bilal03> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<bilal03> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ci.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<bilal03> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Fenix2> ochosi: help! how can I set the "log-in keychain" password after I deleted the previous keychain with 'rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyrings' ???
<Fenix2> ochosi: ok that second reboot fixed it... Now it asked me to enter and confirm the key-chain password so problem solved. Big Thanks to you for your kind help
<Fenix2> :)
<ochosi> Fenix2: sry, was away, but good to read it worked out
<PDani> hi
<PDani> where can i find in xubuntu dual monitor settings?
<Sysi> install arandr
<Gibarian> I have a problem with my xubuntu session
<Gibarian> I got logged off inmediatly after login
<Gibarian> Anybody?
<LogicallyDashing> hi
<Gibarian> Hi
<LogicallyDashing> 'sup
<Gibarian> Everything fine and dandy, with the exception of my xubuntu session
<LogicallyDashing> do you mean the default "Xubuntu Session" selectable from the login prompt, or the one it autosaves for you when you log out?
<Gibarian> the one from login prompt
<redcode> Hello there.
<redcode> Is this just me, or does the Xubuntu install CD not actually fit on a CD? : /
<redcode> Also, I mean the PPC port.
<charlie-tca> ppc port does not fit cd's,
<charlie-tca> It is oversize.
<redcode> aw.
<redcode> Bugger.
<charlie-tca> It is also discontinued for Natty
<redcode> It's like the last PPC Linux I didn't try yet :P
<charlie-tca> It won't be updated anymore for Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 60 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 8 minutes, or when TB finishes theirs. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<An_Ony_Moose> I set the xfce panel to always group tasks and now it complains about a floating-point exception when I try to restart it. Where are its config files so I can undo the change?
<charlie-tca> An_Ony_Moose: ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml
<An_Ony_Moose> charlie-tca: thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> charlie-tca: wai, that doesn't exist
<An_Ony_Moose> only a couple of other xmls
<charlie-tca> Got to be something there for panel
<An_Ony_Moose> {22:08:29} linus@eeepc:~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml$ ls
<An_Ony_Moose> xfce4-desktop.xml  xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml  xfce4-mixer.xml  xfce4-power-manager.xml  xfce4-session.xml  xfce4-settings-manager.xml  xfwm4.xml  xsettings.xml
<An_Ony_Moose> nope
<charlie-tca> what about in ~/.config/xfce4/panel?
<charlie-tca> that's what 10.04 used
<An_Ony_Moose> yep, that seems to exist
<An_Ony_Moose> but I switched to xubuntu AFTER the upgrade to 10.10... oh well, thanks for the help
<canchis> hi i want to install a virtual machine in my xubuntu 1010 what should i do?
<charlie-tca> Install VirtualBox-OSE from software center
<canchis> tnk
#xubuntu 2011-04-08
<Guest10341> exit
<Guest10341> bye
<lostson>  /j #xubuntu-offtopic
<lostson> oops
<l4ng1t> i accidentally add new item verve command at top panel
<l4ng1t> how can i remove it? :(
<XubuntuKris> anyone know how to open a file in the file system as rw instead of ro?
<xubuntu078> soy nuevo en esto quien me ayuda
<xubuntu078> quien habla español
<xubuntu078> ???
<ljsoftnet> how do i upgrade xfce 4.6 to xfce 4.8?
<Unit193> ljsoftnet: I would think it's better to wait 'til 11.04 (Natty)
<ljsoftnet> Unit193 ok
<ljsoftnet> Unit193 is it safe if i use the koshi PPA?
<Unit193> ljsoftnet: Couldn't tell one way or the other
<ljsoftnet> Unit193 ok
<ljsoftnet> Unit193 when 11.04 is release, will it upgrade my xfce 4.6 to 4.8?
<Unit193> ljsoftnet: If you do a release upgrade (or reinstall), then yes it will
<ljsoftnet> my panel has issues, when i add "Network Monitor" applet it says "...unexpectedly left...", Execute or Remove if i select Execute nothing happens
<leoquant> !panel
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ljsoftnet> when i add Network Monitor in my panel it, says "...unexpectedly left..." Execute or Remove, if i click on Execute nothing happens
<leoquant> ljsoftnet, i am in the proces of updating xubuntu in vmware, so ik can t give support from a xubuntu machine at the moment
<ljsoftnet> leoquant ok
<n00ben> .
<paul__> newish user here - I have accidentally created a 'Home' folder on my desktop. it doesn't appear to be a link and I can't delete it. If I drag it to the wastebasket all my files from my home folder go there! what's going on any idea?
<paul__> if I hover over it it's labelled as 'kind: folder'
<faLUCE> hi. I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on an acer aspire d255 netbook. as soon as I plug the network cable, the mouse pointer has motion problems ... there's a sort of conflict... what could I do?
<Lord_Rahl> faLUCE, if you think it a conflict change the bios to plug and play OS to NO
<Lord_Rahl> then the bios will assign the IRQ's
<faLUCE> Lord_Rahl: but if I set no plug and play, it won't be the plug and play....
<faLUCE> I mean: when I connect the cable, I need to restart network communication every time
<faLUCE> if I set NO plug and play
<Lord_Rahl> faLUCe, no that just means if it is set to yes the bios doe not set the irq and let the os do it
<faLUCE> Lord_Rahl: ok, thanks. let's try your tip
<Lord_Rahl> faLUCE, USB and all pnp device will work just fine
<Lord_Rahl> i will be here
<Lord_Rahl> faLUCE, did it work?
<faLUCE> Lord_Rahl: I couldn't find the plug and play option in the bios ... it's a small bios
<Lord_Rahl> faLUCE, is it still doing on reboot
<faLUCE> Lord_Rahl: yes
<Lord_Rahl> faLUCE, if you plug in a usb mouse does it display the same problem?
<faLUCE> Lord_Rahl: no problem with the mouse
<Lord_Rahl> faLUCE, check out this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Cortex> hi, i was wondering how i could my delete my XP partition and use everything else for Xubuntu?
<Cortex> it seems i've made my xubuntu partition too small and won't be using XP
<Cortex> i need to be able to do this without using live cd or usb, don't have any of those with me right now
<MikeDD> First off, hello to everyone!
<knome> hello
<MikeDD> I am pulling my hair out, well rather cussing up a storm
<MikeDD> I had my external usb hard drive with read-write access enabled
<knome> please try to keep the discussion family-friendly though ;)
<MikeDD> some error occurred, and on rebooting I lost write access
<MikeDD> Iĺl keep my self under control :)
<paul_> newish user here - I have accidentally created a 'Home' folder on my desktop. it doesn't appear to be a link and I can't delete it. If I drag it to the wastebasket all my files from my home folder go there! what's going on any idea?
<paul_> <paul__> if I hover over it it's labelled as 'kind: folder'
<paul_> posted earlier but not resolved any ideas
<charlie-tca> paul_: it belongs there
<ochosi> paul_: have you looked at the folder-properties yet?
<charlie-tca> home is the folder where everything *you* save goes
<MikeDD> The partition I am trying to re-enable write access to is an hfsplus partition.
<ochosi> paul_: i assume you have maybe activated the home folder to be shown on the desktop, go to desktop settings > Icons and untick "Home"
<knome> paul_, (right-click desktop for the desktop settings link)
<MikeDD> I tried to chmod it, but it keeps saying Read-only....
<MikeDD> keeps giving the drive to root
<MikeDD> I can send my fstab if it helps
<charlie-tca> pastebin the fstab file
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MikeDD> !pastebin /etc/fstab
<MikeDD> ?
<charlie-tca> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MikeDD> do I open it and then copy all text first?
<charlie-tca> copy the text to that link, it will give you a URL you need to tell us here
<Rodensky> hello. i'm new to xfce. how do i edit the applications menu?
<paul_> thak you that's fixed it...I suspect my daughter was fiddling with things ;)
<Rodensky> is there something similar to gnome's alacarte?
<paul_> I asked that question yesterday Rodensky, 1 sec
<ochosi> Rodensky: until xubuntu 10.10 you have to do it by hand (edit a file), in 11.04 (released later this month) you can use alacarte
<MikeDD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591349/
<Rodensky> ochosi, how do i edit it? which file?
<paul_> @Rodensky It is in /usr/share/applications
<ochosi> Rodensky: one sec, i have to dig up the file
<ochosi> paul_: no, those are only the launcher files
<paul_> ah, ok sorry
<charlie-tca> MikeDD: the way it reads, only the user name "mark" can access those files without being root
<paul_> I have another problem - sometimes my wireless connection connects to 'none' rather than the correct connection. There are plenty of other peoples networks visible in the list but 'none' isn't one of them - what's going on there?
<MikeDD> That is the username I am logging in under
<charlie-tca> Is that user also in the group "users" ?
<MikeDD> It keeps giving control over to root and I can´t figure out why
<ochosi> Rodensky: check out the "How to edit the auto generated menu with the menu editor?" section here: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<ochosi> ah right, that's a bit outdated i guess
<MikeDD> mark´s group is mark
<charlie-tca> You can't edit the menu with an editor until natty
<ochosi> Rodensky: maybe complicated but this is how it works: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Rodensky> thank you
<charlie-tca> MikeDD: I would try changing users after gid to mark then
<MikeDD> I am going to change it, reboot and come back to the channel.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<paul_> what should I do if I get a 404 not found error when trying to install via synaptic? I'm trying to get a Gimp plug-in and would prefer to install via official repo
<charlie-tca> try reloading with the button on the left, then try again
<paul_> tried many times already :( - maybe some sort of maintenance in progress?
<paul_> No, I lied... I din't reload first. trying that now....
<paul_> seems to be working :)
<MikeDD> *sigh*....
<paul_> charlie-tca: thanks, sorry for density at this end
<MikeDD> ok.. if I type ¨chmod 777 /media/UNTITLED¨, it seems to accept the command, meaning it doesn´t say Read-only... goes to another line and changed nothing..
<MikeDD> adding -R changes nothing either
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod 777 /media/UNTITLED
<MikeDD> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/UNTITLED_': Read-only file system
<charlie-tca> sudo in front gave you that?
<MikeDD> I know it´s me on this one... I had this right yesterday.  I wish I could remember what I did that worked in the first place.  I thought I wrote down the proper commands....
<MikeDD> sudo gave me that..
<MikeDD> the drive´s actual label is UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> Wait a minute
<charlie-tca> # /dev/sdb3     /media/UNTITLED auto    user,uid=mark,gid=users            0       0
<charlie-tca> can not work
<charlie-tca> it is commented out
<MikeDD> commented out?
<charlie-tca> you should remove the # in front of the line for it to work
<MikeDD> omg
<MikeDD> face palm..
<charlie-tca> then you probably need to make it say "auto,user, etc
<MikeDD> /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED auto,user 0 0
<MikeDD> like that? does spacing matter?
<charlie-tca> no, you want all the options together:   auto,user,uid=mark,gid=users
<MikeDD> should I just take the # out?
<charlie-tca> or am I confused ? auto is to detect the fs type?
<charlie-tca> yes, take the # and space out from the front of the line
<MikeDD> auto to detect the ft, yes
<charlie-tca> Try without the # and space. See if that works, first
<charlie-tca> MikeDD: Well, did it work?
<MikeDD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591377/
<MikeDD> nope
<MikeDD> changed it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/591377/ settings
<MikeDD> still mounting for root..
<MikeDD> Ahh, the daymare continues...
<MikeDD> the following does not work.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/591385/
<MikeDD> sudo chmod 777 /media/UNTITLED    returns a response of Read-only blah blah blah
<charlie-tca> try sudo chown mark:mark /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> if you do not own the directory, it won't let you mount it as user
<ochosi> if it's a dir you need to add "-R" > "sudo chown -R mark /media/UNTITLED"
<charlie-tca> I didn't want to change all the files, since I don't know who owned them?
<ochosi> ah
<ochosi> right
<charlie-tca> but a user can not mount rw in a root dir
<ochosi> sry to interfere then :)
<ochosi> but if it's about ownership of a dir i think you always need -R, no?
<charlie-tca> no, not unless you want to change ownership of every file
<charlie-tca> this is a separate drive, I think, and if it is not user owned, I don't to mess it up
<MikeDD> What is +i?
<charlie-tca> for IRC it means invite
<MikeDD> oh
<charlie-tca> gives an individual voice permissions in a channel that is not open to all
<MikeDD> ok
<MikeDD> The most frustrating part, this was working last night...
<MikeDD> I had full access, write/copy/paste/delete   the whole shibang..
<charlie-tca> did you try changing owner of /media/UNTITLED ?
<charlie-tca> what changed since last night?
<MikeDD> Something happened, but I didnt think to screencap the message
<MikeDD> I was playing Blender tutorial videos, and it said something about not being able to access.. access violation
<MikeDD> I changed nothing last night though, all changes happened since I woke up and tried to fix it.
<charlie-tca> try ls -l and see if root owns every file on the partition
<MikeDD> sudo chown mark /media/UNTITLED returns this chown: changing ownership of `/media/UNTITLED': Read-only file system
<charlie-tca> but it let you be owner
<charlie-tca> now try umount and mount manually, see if it will let it go to rw
<MikeDD> what is the command to check ownership within the terminal?
<charlie-tca> ls -l
<charlie-tca> those are L's
<MikeDD> sudo umount?
<charlie-tca> sudo umount /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> that is an unmount command
<MikeDD> drwxrwxrwx 2 mark root 4096 2011-04-08 12:22 UNTITLED
<MikeDD> now it says I am owner in the terminal
<charlie-tca> owned by mark, in group root
<MikeDD> chown it again as mark:mark?
<charlie-tca> sudo chown mark:mark /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED
<MikeDD> chown: changing ownership of `/media/UNTITLED': Read-only file system
<charlie-tca> with the drive unmounted?
<MikeDD> drive is mounted.
<MikeDD> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 2011-04-05 05:22 UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> Is this a USB drive?
<MikeDD> yes
<charlie-tca> windows files or linux files?
<MikeDD> mac osx formatted, jounaling disabled
<MikeDD> hfsplus partitioned
<MikeDD> at least I think it is hfsplus
<MikeDD> 99.9% sure
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, sudo -i
<charlie-tca> makes you become root, so be careful
<MikeDD> ok
<MikeDD> done
<MikeDD> in as root
<charlie-tca> try now     chown mark:mark /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> then type     exit
<MikeDD> response   chown: changing ownership of `/media/UNTITLED': Read-only file system
<MikeDD> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 2011-04-05 05:22 UNTITLED
<MikeDD> Does the fstab come into play at this point? can that conflict with what I am trying?
<charlie-tca> It still is not allowing you to become owner
<charlie-tca> not if you umounted the drive and then mounted in terminal
<MikeDD> ok, I just did the following...  typed: umount /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> you have to sudo it
<charlie-tca> unless you are still root
<MikeDD> drwxrwxrwx 2 mark mark 4096 2011-04-08 12:22 UNTITLED
<MikeDD> I was still root
<charlie-tca> exit
<charlie-tca> type exit to get out of root now
<MikeDD> done
<charlie-tca> now let's try to manually mount the drive
<MikeDD> ok, I right clicked and did properties and it says mark is in control
<MikeDD> now I need to make the fstab changes right?  So when I reboot it mounts it correctly?
<charlie-tca> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> try it first manually, if it won't work, fstab will also fail
<charlie-tca> If you can not manually mount the drive and access it rw, you won't make fstab do it either
<MikeDD> that mounted it, but gave it back to root being in control
<charlie-tca> That means all the files on it are owned by root
<charlie-tca> or by an unknown user
<charlie-tca> if we make you the owner, I don't know if mac osx will be able to read it
<MikeDD> Can I put this into the pastebin, the terminal info
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> you can hilight with the mouse, use either right-click or Ctrl+c to copy it
<MikeDD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591401/
<MikeDD> oh, and just so you know, EXTERNAL is irrelevant.. it has nothing to do with the UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> there is a disk in the drive?
<MikeDD> it is a hard drive
<MikeDD> UNTITLED is a hard drive, EXTERNAL is a folder I made that has no references to it in any capacity..
<charlie-tca> okay
<MikeDD> I made the folder EXTERNAL earlier in an attempt to make a mount point, but there should be no references to it in the fstab or elsewhere
<charlie-tca> are you sure you have right partition?
<charlie-tca> sdb3?
<MikeDD> sdb3, pretty sure..
<charlie-tca> how many partitions on that drive?
<MikeDD> unless it has to be sdb1?
<MikeDD> what is the command to list partitions?
<Unit193> sudo fdisk -l
<MikeDD> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<charlie-tca> I would guess you should umount again, then mount as /dev/sdb1
<charlie-tca> Every partition on a drive gets a number, in sequence starting with 1
<MikeDD> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<charlie-tca> if there is only one partition, then it is sdb1
<MikeDD> I did that before, I think, as sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> try it, but change that sdb3 to sdb1
<Rodensky> hello. i have a wireless network at home but i can't connect to it from my laptop. the system  says "device not ready". xubuntu 10.04 newly installed
<MikeDD> what about the -o rw part?
<charlie-tca> just use the sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> sdb3 is empty or non-existent, which is why it doesn't ask for the file type
<MikeDD> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<MikeDD> as sdb3 it just goes to another prompt
<MikeDD> sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED  returns   mark@Yagee:/media$
<charlie-tca> at the prompt, with sdb3, what does    ls -l /media/UNTITLED     give you?
<MikeDD> root root
<charlie-tca> any files at all?
<MikeDD> umounting it via sudo umount /media/UNTITLED and then ls -l turns it back into mark mark
<charlie-tca> but does mounting it as sdb3 show any files?
<charlie-tca> even if they are read only, are there any?
<Rodensky> please help :] i googled my problem but i got too many resaults and couldn't find what i needed :]
<Unit193> Rodensky: You know that wireless card works on your network?
<Rodensky> i had ubuntu 8.04-11.04 and debian installed on this laptop and they all had no problem connecting
<Rodensky> so yeah, i guess it works
<Unit193> Can you check for drivers at Administration -> Hardware drivers (or something  like that)
<Rodensky> i have two broadcom wireless drivers inactivated, one is called B43 and the other is STA. do i need to activate both or only one (and if so- which one)?
<Unit193> Is the card USB, PCMCIA, or built-in?
<Rodensky> built-in
<Unit193> I think the command "lspci" will list what it is
<Unit193> (I don't have a laptop and my Xubuntu desktop had a HDD failure)
<Rodensky> i says BCM4312, so i'll try  the B43 first
<Unit193> Rodensky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> Does it have ethernet access to internet?
<Rodensky> yes
<Unit193> Did you get it installed?
<Rodensky> by that list i need to install STA but i can't, it says "installation of his driver failed"
<Rodensky> three times in a row
<Unit193> Go for the B43 (the site seems to have both drivers listed for your device)
<Rodensky> right now i'm usind the same laptop with the ethernet cable
<Rodensky> i'm installing the B43
<Rodensky> yay
<Rodensky> it worked. thanks!! :)
<Unit193> Sure, anything else?
<MikeDD> You know what is funny..
<MikeDD> when it is not mounted, it says drwxrwxrwx 2 mark mark 4096 2011-04-08 12:22 UNTITLED
<MikeDD> when I then mount with sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED it says drwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 2011-04-05 05:22 UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> Yes, the directory is permanent, but it takes on whatever the partition is when mounted
<charlie-tca> Rodensky: did you get that working?
<MikeDD> is there a way to mount it not as root?
<Rodensky> yes
<Unit193> Sweet!
<Rodensky> i had to restart after the driver was installed and now it works. thank you :)
<charlie-tca> MikeDD: when you do an     ls -l /media/UNTITLED      , do you see any files listed?
<Rodensky> one more question. how do i make a partition automount when the system starts up?
<charlie-tca> Add it to /etc/fstab
<MikeDD> brb, another reboot
<charlie-tca> wait
<charlie-tca> MikeDD: did you change the auto to hfsplus in fstab yet?
<Rodensky> is there a gui for that? :]
<MikeDD> yes, but I didnt reboot yet
<charlie-tca> Rodensky: nope
<charlie-tca> MikeDD: you can change owner back to root if it bothers you that it keeps changing like that. Just
<charlie-tca> sudo chown root:root /media/UNTITLED
<charlie-tca> will fix it
<MikeDD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591428/
<Rodensky> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> MikeDD: gid 0000 ???
<charlie-tca> What group is that?
<charlie-tca> uid 1000 will be mark, but what is 0000 ? Is that a typo?
<Unit193> Rodensky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<MikeDD> probably
<MikeDD> I will use 1000 instead
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that should be more right
<MikeDD> do I need commas at uuid=1000 0 0?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> space tells the system it is a new field
<MikeDD> /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED hfsplus rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,uuid=1000 0 0?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> take out that uuid=1000
<charlie-tca> uuid is different, that is the great big numbers used on the other lines
<MikeDD> /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED hfsplus rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0?
<charlie-tca> yup
<MikeDD> saving that, and should I reboot the whole machine?
<charlie-tca> yeah, try it. You can use mount -a in a terminal instead of rebooting, if you umount the drive first
<MikeDD> it is doing the same thing.
<MikeDD> when it isnt mounted it says mark mark, when I mount it - it goes to root root
<charlie-tca> Because the files are owned by root
<charlie-tca> did you find any files on the drive?
<MikeDD> when it is mounted
<charlie-tca> okay, If we make them read write, I don't know if osx will be able to read them anymore.
<charlie-tca> We can try it, if you want to.
<MikeDD> I dont care if the mac sees it
<charlie-tca> in a terminal      sudo -i
<charlie-tca> in a terminal          cd /media
<MikeDD> ok
<charlie-tca> in a terminal         cd UNTITLED
<MikeDD> done and done
<MikeDD> done
<charlie-tca>  now,  ls -l
<MikeDD> ok
<charlie-tca> any file, who owns it?      root root     ?
<MikeDD> most are root root, some are 99 99 a couple are mark mark
<MikeDD> I want them all mark mark
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> chown -R mark:mark /media/UNTITLED
<MikeDD> processing them, at the end of each line it says Read-only something..
<MikeDD> Maybe it will work..?
<charlie-tca> If it changes owner, we don't care what it says
<charlie-tca> now again,     ls -l
<charlie-tca> did it change them all?
<MikeDD> no
<MikeDD> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root   56 2011-04-07 09:47 SHARED VIDEO
<MikeDD> they all stayed the same
<charlie-tca> I am out of ideas now
<charlie-tca> exit
<charlie-tca> get out of root
<MikeDD> exited
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone else knows what to try next.
<MikeDD> trying the original command, that worked previously.. again..
<MikeDD> rebooting
<MikeDD> Apparently my computer thinks that I am not cool enough
<Unit193> MikeDD: (I don't know what all you have done) If you boot off a LiveCD can you write to the drive?
<MikeDD> I dont know if I can
<MikeDD> havent tried that
<MikeDD> I imagine that it would be the same, reads it but doesnt write/delete..
<MikeDD> havent tried that though
<Unit193> It's a long shot at best.... charlie is much smarter about this then I am...
<MikeDD> ok, here is whats odd..
<MikeDD> when not mounted: drwxrwxrwx 2 mark mark 4096 2011-04-08 12:22 UNTITLED
<MikeDD> when I mount it with, sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb3 /media/UNTITLED , it says nothing and goes to the prompt
<MikeDD> then I type ls -l and get: total 0
<Unit193> Again, I have never needed to use a mac HD/USB in linux, all I can do is point to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<Unit193> MikeDD: http://www.derekdahmer.com/2009/11/mount-hfs-in-ubuntu-live-cd-with-write-access/
<MikeDD> trying that route right now
<MikeDD> I followed their instructions, and root root is still the owner
<MikeDD> chown doesnt change anything when: sudo chown -R mark /media/UNTITLED    is typed
<MikeDD> it all keeps ending with Read-only...
<MikeDD> This was working before..
<knome> 'sudo chown -R mark:mark /media/UNTITLED' ?
<MikeDD> i will try that
<MikeDD> wait a sec, the -o sets owner is in control right?
<MikeDD> but -u doesnt work, can I set it for user or something?
<MikeDD> or does -o remove something?
<charlie-tca> no, -o is options
<MikeDD> also, under user control settings window within xfce, it had the check mark in group names for me unchecked (so I checked it on)
<charlie-tca> when manually mounting, it tells mount that everything after the -o to the next space is an option you want used
<MikeDD> I havent rebooted since checking in that box though
<charlie-tca> It won't activate until reboot or log out/ login
<Unit193> Could #ubuntu help?
<charlie-tca> possible, or even #ubuntu-beginners
<charlie-tca> either one can give more help, when we run out of knowledge
<MikeDD> let me do that as soon as this thing finishes attempting to chown, which I know will fail... :)
<MikeDD> yeah, I am going to reboot this in a sec and see what is up
<MikeDD> As soon as I mount it, it switches to root being the owner
<MikeDD> also, fdisk -l returns nothing
<MikeDD> sudo fdisk -l results in it saying that /dev/sdb doesn´t contain a valid partition table
<MikeDD> which I dont see how that can be right...
<knome> have you tried fsck? :P
<MikeDD> no not yet
<knome> probably you should
<knome> just to be sure that's not it
<MikeDD> fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sdb3
<MikeDD> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<MikeDD> let me sudo it
<MikeDD> hfsplus not found?
<MikeDD> fsck: fsck.hfsplus: not found
<MikeDD> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.hfsplus for /dev/sdb3
<charlie-tca> that's possible, it is unable to find the right app for checking the file system, it has to tell you that
<Sysi> log is too long, what's the original problem?
<knome> Sysi, can't get write access to hfsplus partition
<charlie-tca> how to mount the hfsplus drive for read/write
<charlie-tca> as the user
<Sysi> hfs+ writing support is experimental, not necessary at all included in ubuntu
<MikeDD> the following is installed already: hfsplus, libhfsp0, hfsutils
<Sysi> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MikeDD> this isnt installed: hfsutils-tcltk
<MikeDD> under user settings, mounting user-space wasnt checked
<MikeDD> should it be?
<MikeDD> it had (FUSE) next to it
<Sysi> iirc the possible write support is anyway only for non-journaled hfs, you need to disable it
<knome> err, most probably fuse needs to be enabled
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<knome> at least you can try it
<MikeDD> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<MikeDD> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Sysi> see that link i gave
<MikeDD> I checked that one out
<MikeDD> I will try it again that way
<MikeDD> reading the gentoo wiki one also
<MikeDD> according to grep hfs /proc/filesystems   I get back hfs and hfsplus
<MikeDD> rebooting
<MikeDD> still trying... fun...
<MikeDD> For some reason, no matter what I change... it wants to mount it as root
<MikeDD> manually tried mounting it...
<MikeDD> Looking around for Ashton Kutcher...
<Unit193> #ubuntu couldn't help?
<charlie-tca> Have you tried unplugging the drive and plugging it in again?
<MikeDD> havent checked there..
<MikeDD> turning the drive off..
<charlie-tca> just a thought... When all else fails, try the things that we know won't help.
<MikeDD> now it says that sdb3 doesnt exist.
<charlie-tca> right, you will need to at least logout/login, maybe restart
<MikeDD> mount: special device /dev/sdb3 does not exist
<MikeDD> ok, reboot time aaaaahhh yeah!
<Unit193> charlie-tca: Can he write/delete files with sudo?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> same thing, read only mount point
#xubuntu 2011-04-09
<onepm> have you experienced crashes on xubuntu 10.10 lately? especially when the comp is going to sleep
<MikeDD> solution for problem, run Disk Warrior on the drive to repair errors stemming from improper shutdown of drive.
<MikeDD> drive has read and write access immediately after rebuild
<MikeDD> Thank you guys!
<ljsoftnet> is there an alternative to "Icon Box" on xfce panel?
<ljsoftnet> how do i upgrade the "Icon Box" in xfce panel?
<Dicso_Wezyr> Ola briderz
<Dicso_Wezyr> ikonia brueder ola!
<Dicso_Wezyr> Sysi bruder hosanna to you
<Dicso_Wezyr> bazhang brotha, my old goodfriend:D
<Dicso_Wezyr> Pici brotha...Do you remember me?:)
<Dicso_Wezyr> gnomefreak bro good mornin'
<gnomefreak> hi Dicso_Wezyr
<Dicso_Wezyr> pleia2 dicsőséges testvérem hozsanna néked:D
<Dicso_Wezyr> ola bazhang bro
<ljsoftnet> how do i install xfce4-iconbox?
<Sysi> with package manager, synaptic or software center or apt
<ljsoftnet> Sysi how? by synaptic? i cant find xfce4-iconbox
<Sysi> try to be less exact, just iconbox or xfce4 (not too many hiths with either)
<ljsoftnet> Sysi i tried iconbox still nothing
<Sysi> hum, what xubuntu/xfce version?
<ljsoftnet> Sysi im currently in xubuntu 10.04
<Sysi> update package list in synaptic
<ljsoftnet> Sysi how?
<Sysi> there's some button
<BBommarito> Hello all.
<xubuntu376> salve
<BBommarito> Morning all.
<alakhia> hi, i'm trying to add a nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf
<alakhia> but everytime i restart network-manager, my file gets clobbered
<alakhia> what can I do please?
<Sysi> alakhia: networkmanager doesn't deal with resolv.conf like that, you have to setup one or the another
<Sysi> and propably not use the other one
<TheSheep> actually, it's the dhcp derver that clobbers it
<TheSheep> s/server/client
<TheSheep> but you can configure your connection to not use dns servers from dhcp
<TheSheep> it's the 'Automatic DHCP (addresses only)' option
<TheSheep> and put your dns server in there
<alakhia> Sysi: how about if I just want to add an entry at the top?
<alakhia> basically, i'm adding  a local dns caching server
<alakhia> i want network manager to continue doing what it does but add 1 entry for me
<alakhia> this page gives instructions: http://www.petur.eu/blog/?p=409
<alakhia> but the instructions are for ubuntu ... not sure how to translate it to xfce
<alakhia> TheSheep: i want to use dns server ... just want to add my local dns cache
<TheSheep> alakhia: so what's the problem?
<TheSheep> alakhia: just instead of going to  “System->Preferences->Network Connections” right-click on the network icon and click on "edit connections"
<TheSheep> alakhia: the rest is the same
<alakhia> TheSheep: oh, didn't realize that ... i just got stuck and was looking for a network setting in prefs
<alakhia> thanks TheSheep and Sysi, i got my dns cache working!
<alakhia> :)
#xubuntu 2011-04-10
<Rodensky> hello.  what's the romanian repo server address?
<Rodensky> (i mean the official one, not mirrors)
<Sysi> there propably isn't any
<Sysi> mirrors are the same, the only official is in usa or somewhere afaik
<Rodensky> there was untill a few minutes ago when i accidently deleted the address :-)
<Rodensky> it was something like "ftp.ubuntu.ro" or whatever
<Sysi> it's still a mirror.. your loco should know better
<Rodensky> my loco is asleep... it's 3am here :P
<Rodensky> (if there is one...)
<Sysi> so we're at the same zone then
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Rodensky> we're having some problems tonight, i can't open this web page, can you please tell me the server address?
<Rodensky> pretty please :]
<xevious> So, what do you guys think my chances of this working are: I created a Live USB stick, but it's not what I want exactly... i'd like a full installation running off the USB stick.
<xevious> So I'm thinking if I install Xubuntu in VM, then mount the squashfs that's on the USB stick, I could rsync the VM's root FS into the squashfs.
<xevious> Obviously there are some files I'd have to keep intact.
<Unit193> What are you looking to do? What doesn't the stick do?
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xevious> It's being a bit odd. All kernel updates are wonky.
<xevious> I wish I could just boot the installers that I've got set up on my PXE server and choose the USB stick as the target.
<xevious> It won't let me install the nvidia driver.
<xevious> I suspect that's related to the kernel updates not working.
<Unit193> Did you have a look at the last link?
<xevious> Yeah I've read those.
<xevious> I've got a LiveCD image written to it with a persistent image, but it's not working quite right.
<xevious> Such as not being able to install the nvidia drivers.
<xevious> I broke it!
<xevious> Ha - I figured getting a customized LiveUSB up and running would be an easy temporary solution while my PXE server is being reconfigured.
<xevious> Whatever, I'll just deal with it until I get PXE booting back up and running.
<xubuntu694> hello
<kamran> hello
<mrplow> installing daily natty right now, so far so good
<Sysi> great, but if you face problems support for xubuntu natty is aso at #ubuntu+1
<subspider> hello
<subspider> :)
<subspider> guys i have pidgin i installed the pulgin but i don't see any contacts after configuring any clue??
<TheSheep> subspider: "the plugin"?
<subspider> hello TheSheep yes pidgin-facebookchat it's the name of the pakage
<MorphixNW> can anyone help me to configure a Samsung STP100SIN Thermal Receipt Printer?
<MorphixNW> I would like to use the printer in order to print off lists from Gnumeric
<MorphixNW> the printer is connected via COM1, my machine does detect it and allows me to install it, however I think the drive is incorrect as the printer just spits out garbage
<MorphixNW> driver*
<subspider> MorphixNW, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621 tell me if it works :)
<MorphixNW> subspider: thank you but no it did not work
<MorphixNW> the drivers installed, however, not the one I require
<subspider> does samsung provide drivers for it MorphixNW
<MorphixNW> maybe once upon a time
<MorphixNW> subspider I think the printer is obselete
<rklapp> hello?
<rklapp> I have questions. Can anyone help me?
<TheSheep> !hi | rklapp
<ubottu> rklapp: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rklapp> I'm using the Maverick Meerkat version. Is this the right place?
<TheSheep> yes
<rklapp> My video is stuck in low res mode.
<rklapp> ron@ubuntu:~$ nvidia-xconfig
<rklapp> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<rklapp> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<rklapp>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<rklapp>                   Screen".
<rklapp> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Sysi> if over 2 lines, use pastebin
<TheSheep> you have to run it with root priviledges to allow it to write to /etc/X11
<TheSheep> !sudo | rklapp
<Sysi> nvidia-xconfig doesn't work in ubuntu iirc and if it worked you'd need to run it with sudo
<ubottu> rklapp: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Sysi> jockey-gtk should handle xorg.conf too
<rklapp> how do i run in root?
<TheSheep> rklapp: see hat ubottu gave you
<TheSheep> what*
<rklapp> what do you mean gave me?
<rklapp> I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig and it still gave me the same incomplete error but also backed up the xorg.conf file.
<TheSheep> rklapp: by the way, how did you install the drivers?
<TheSheep> rklapp: I'm pretty sure it should autodetect them
<rklapp> Unfortunately, it didn't or it did and didn't activate properly. I went through System - Administration - Additional Drivers. It told me that my nvidia driver was not activated so I activated. It told me to reboot so i did. I then got a Too Many connections error and went into tty mode. I'm able to get the GUI back by entering recovery mode and failsafe graphics.
<TheSheep> rklapp: "too many connections" error?
<rklapp> occurs at boot up
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635278
<TheSheep> like this?
<TheSheep> anything else in the logs?
<TheSheep> especially the X log
<rklapp> it does make a funny sound out of the speakers when I get the message. maybe a conflict between the onboard sound and my 560ti? What log are you refering to... the one in X11?
<rklapp> don't see an x log
<TheSheep> it's in /var/log/
<TheSheep> called Xorg.0.log (or later number, depedning on which boot you want)
<Sysi> (_last_ time i had problems with nvidia because of jockey i switched to fedora)
<rklapp> i haven't tried the beta for linux 64bit from the nvidia website. should i try the beta driver?
<Sysi> can't recommend
<rklapp> how do i post a log?
<Hariharakadan> rklapp, Usually in a pastebin to keep from flooding the channel.
<rklapp> whats a pastebin?
<Hariharakadan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu780> hi people!
<Hariharakadan> It's a place to paste large segments of text such as logs and it condenses it down to a link for others to view.
<rklapp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592307/plain/
<rklapp> good Lord, I have to enter a password to do anything with linux
<rklapp> cant find the too many connections error in the log
<pteague> there's several pastebin sites... including http://pastebin.com/
<rshakin> hey ppl
<rshakin> anyone know how to launch ati control panel from command line
#xubuntu 2012-04-02
<dddeeexxxttteeer> babble: can you read me? I cannot send you private messages
<dddeeexxxttteeer> babble: ill close xubuntu now
<reach> how can i make my computer run alot faster?
<CellTech> /etc/sysctl.conf permission denied?
<meerkats> I need to copy a pnm file (picture) into libreoffice, but all libreoffice will do is paste the location of it. That didnt happen with ubuntu...
<meerkats> what do I do?
<babble> will Insert > Picture > From File work?
<meerkats> babble, odd: the directory is full of onm files in  the file manager, but none of them appears in the insert picture option...
<meerkats> pnm*
<babble> it sounds like LibreOffice doesn't know what to do with that particular file format
<babble> let me dig for a minute
<babble> you said you were copying and pasting into a LibreOffice document before in Ubuntu?
<babble> what were you copying *from*? (the file itself in Nautilus, or the opened image in an application?)
<meerkats> babble, 1) ctrl+c to copy file from file manager 2) go to libreoffice 3) ctrl+p to paste it and that was it
<meerkats> apparently xubuntu doesnt recognize pnm
<babble> there may be an underlying handler in Nautilus that's doing conversion to the clipboard on copy that Thunar doesn't do
<babble> will the image open in Gimp?
<meerkats> babble, yes
<meerkats> but going 1 by 1 to save the whole 30 files as jpg is somewhat tedious...
<babble> if you absolutely want copy & paste, have you tried copying and pasting out of Gimp into LibreOffice?
<babble> how is copying and pasting out of Gimp any less tedious than copying and pasting from Nautilus?
<meerkats> I though I had to save em all from PNM to JPG and the do the copy pasting
<babble> have you tried simply opening the image, copying to the clipboard and pasting into LibreOffice?
<babble> Gimp is going to copy its own transition metadata to the clipboard, not really the PNM file format
<babble> in any case, if you want to convert them, it's possible that imagemagick will work and you can do them all at once from the commandline.
<babble> let me see if I can find a pnm image online.
<meerkats> not necessary: I will do the copy-from-gimp thing
<babble> no, wait
<babble> pnm is an umbrella term for a collection of image formats.
<babble> one of THOSE is PPM which LibreOffice explictly supports
<babble> try renaming one of the files from file.pnm to file.ppm and see if you can just directly import it into LibreOffice as before... Insert > Picture > From File
<meerkats> i have a more pressing matter: I cannot write french dypthongs: that must be the keyboard settings, right?
<babble> use a french keyboard layout
<meerkats> babble, where do I find keyboard settings?
<babble> Apps Menu (Mouse) > Settings > Settings Manager : Keyboard
<babble> can you send me one of the pnm images you want to use?
<meerkats> sorry im too wrapped into wiork
<babble> if they're color images with a .pnm extension, it's likely that they're PPM formatted.
<babble> 1-bit and greyscale images in that set are .pbm (portable bitmap) or .pgm (portable greymap)
<babble> in any case, you can change all of the file extensions at once in Thunar (use batch rename) and rename them and see if LibreOffice will import them
<meerkats> its doable, but now im too tired
<CellTech> Why am I denied access to changing my sawppiness
<xubuntu976> hello :)
<babble> CellTech: do you want to resize your swap partition?
<xubuntu976> I have to restart... my installation of xubuntu is now finished! :)
<xubuntu976> see you :)
<ubuntu967> hello again
<chelz> ubuntu967: missing an x there :P
<ubuntu967> chelz: i don`t understand...
<chelz> ubuntu967: you were xubuntu967 before
<ubuntu967> oh sorry ;)
<ubuntu967> of course *g*
<xubuntu967> ;)
<chelz> there we go :D
<xubuntu967> :)))
<xubuntu967> *reboot*
<miarf> is there a handy way to bring up the task manager or something, in order a kill a hanged program which is capturing the mouse? (or a fullscreen program, for that matter)
<Sysi> miarf: press Ctrl Alt F6, log in, run "killall appname" and press Ctrl Alt F7
<Sysi> or you can try Alt F2 and "xkill"
<miarf> ok, thanks
<miarf> i'll try that or altgr printscrn k
<miarf> next time something happens
<Guest73662> hi all... short question: when i install xubuntu 12.04 beta 2 now, will i get all updates automatically till 12.04 final? does it mean it's the same whether i install beta 1 now and get all the updates till final release or wait till 26th april (and only with this version all updates for 12.04 will start)?
<knome> Guest73662, yes, if you install all updates after installing beta2, it's the same as installing the final version
<Guest73662> ok so there's no difference (where can i get xubuntu 14.04 alpha 1) :-))
<Guest73662> why is ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 the current version, and for xubuntu it's beta 2?
<knome> Guest73662, ubuntu has beta 2 too
<Guest73662> ah ok didnt see this
<Guest73662> i use ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 2 and am getting trouble with old software (especially vlc makes trouble and there's no ppa, compiling didnt work for me...) i need an alternative...
<Alazare619> what xfce is in 12.04? 4.8?
<Sysi> afsaik
<Alazare619> might be grabbing beta lts and installing xubuntu-desktop meta package then to see if my damn hdmi audio works...
<koleoptero> anyone know how to set the sound indicator to launch pavucontrol instead of xfce4-mixer?
<dree> hello
<dree> i am running xubuntu 10.04 on a compaq presario V2000 laptop.my android phone is not able to detect this laptop though scan is on, but using the bluetooth i can access my local wifi connection
<dree> please could somebody shed light on why my phone is not able to detect my laptop
<chogath> hello
<chogath> i just installed xubuntu
<chogath> 11.10
<chogath> i have an ad hoc network over here and my laptop cant connect to it using its built in broadcom wireless adapter
<chogath> it connects and disconnects again
<chogath> i tested the wlan with another laptop. it works. this must be driver related.
<chogath> can anyone help me?
<CellTech> Anyway to speed up disk caching? It's so slow and lags like crazy
<chogath> my adapter is recognized as bcm4312 lp-phy rev 1
<pleia2> chogath: wifi cards are very version dependent and I think it's unlikely that you'll find someone here with your exact same card, I'd suggest searching ubuntuforums.org
<pleia2> I find it's best to search via google, like: site:ubuntuforums.org bcm4312
<pleia2> looks like the forums has a tag for that card: http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=bcm4312
<baizon> chogath: sudo rfkill list
<baizon> what result do you get
<baizon> ?
<chogath> baizon: i cant paste right now since the machine is offline
<chogath> what do you need to know?
<baizon> chogath:
<baizon> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<baizon> 	Soft blocked: no
<baizon> 	Hard blocked: no
<baizon> is there yes?
<koleoptero> does anyone know how to set the sound indicator to open pavucontrol instead of xfce4-mixer?
<chogath> no, there is 0 brcmwl-0 wireless lan no/no and 1 hp-wifi wireless lan no/no
<baizon> ok
<arpad2> hello
<baizon> hi hi
<arpad2> I'm having problem to reach the content of the usb flashdrive, although it is mounted
<mongy> koleoptero: in 12.04 it does just that.  not sure how to do it in 11.10 though
<meerkats> hi there, I need urgently a way to write accents in spanish...
<meerkats> xubuntu 11.10 and libreoffice from synaptic
<meerkats> I cannot write accents even here
<meerkats> or, a workaround: where is ortography?
<mongy> meerkats: I think you use the right alt key
<Unit193> Menu > Accessories > Char Map.
<mongy> or that...
<Unit193> In terminal it is Ctrl+shift+u
<meerkats> mongy, no, no accent: i need em to be above cowels
<koleoptero> mongy:  yeah I saw that bug report, just thought to ask in case it's something easy
<meerkats> vowels*
<mongy> koleoptero: I just added the pavucontrol icon next to it
<meerkats> does libreoffice have ortography?
<koleoptero> mongy:  I didn't even do that, it's not like I need pavucontrol that often, I just thought it would be nice to have it working as it should. Glad they fixed it in 12.04.
<koleoptero> meerkats:  yes, it's called spellchecking
<mongy> koleoptero: a dirty hack would be to link pavucontrol to xfce4-mixer
<meerkats> koleoptero, I choose spanish, it reverts back to english. Am I missing packages?
<koleoptero> mongy:  I feel bad making such changes to the system lol
<mongy> koleoptero: just rename xfce4-mixer and soft link pavu, not really that bad imo.
<mongy> do you ever use xfce4-mixer?
<koleoptero> meerkats:  sudo apt-get install myspell-es
<koleoptero> mongy:  no, I even purged it
<meerkats> found it koleoptero
<mongy> talking of pavucontrol and 12.04, using a different theme, like Albatross makes pavucontrol impossible to see :(
<koleoptero> I've given up on all themes that don't work properly with gtk3 apps, and albatross is unfortunately one of them
<koleoptero> bluebird on the other hand... :D
<mongy> koleoptero: yeah but to bundle one that doesn't work :(
<koleoptero> indeed, along with all the old xfce themes and murrine themes
<mongy> thankfully the one I use in 11.10 still works. Zukitwo-Brave
<v1Ns> i have a  trouble with pidgin   x86_64  12.04  ,    when  contacts  go offline they still appear  as online
<mongy> I like dark themes.  This 1080 screen is too nice for grey dull themes
<koleoptero> mongy:  http://fav.me/d4tex24
<koleoptero> needs an xfwm port :)
<mongy> not a fan of dark everything, but not a bad theme I guess.
<koleoptero> I haven't tried it either but it looks good
<koleoptero> I'm too comfy with the zukitwo-dark one
<mongy> -brave is little darker and works in 12.04 :)
<mongy> -dark has glitches
<mongy> like I mentioned already
<koleoptero> well I'm in 11.10 so no probs here
<miarf> anyone run into trouble with their creative x-fi cards on 11.10 btw?
<mongy> Yeah, just sayin, don't use it in 12.04 :)
<miarf> i seem to have really bad crackling with some games, like warsow and frogatto
<mongy> unless it gets fixed.
<miarf> one using something called ql for audio, the other all sdl
<koleoptero> mongy:  lars might update it if I pester him enough ;p
<meerkats> IS BABBLE coming in today?
<meerkats> when loggin off xubuntu I get an edubuntu screen...
<meerkats> plus all my symlinks that use something from within the partition are now broken
<meerkats> i dont mind to get rid of all gnome and kde and edubuntu things, i can rebuild the system
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<meerkats> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<meerkats> a, ok
<Unit193> Seems you're getting the plymouth screen from edu.
<meerkats> yes... that and a lot of other things from past installations
<meerkats> Unit193, please confirm executing any of those large commands wont affect my personal data
<Unit193> Shouldn't, but I've never changed those myself.
<meerkats> ok
<meerkats> first ill make a copy of all config files I need
<Unit193> Shouldn't touch your home dir.
<meerkats> it did touch my ubuntuone.. ill reinstall later
#xubuntu 2012-04-03
<meerkats> bad idea... now I cannot play media
<Unit193> You did  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop? Try restricted extras too.
<meerkats> thx, going for xubuntu restricted extras
<meerkats> I guess I shouldnt erase ubuntu restricted...
<Unit193> Na, it's fine.
<meerkats> but im afraid those extras are needed by some unidentifiable ubuntu package and then... back to install
<meerkats> is it just me or it is installing exactly the same files I got rid of with the large lubuntu command?
<miarf> sounds unlikely that those extras would be needed by any random package
<miarf> they're just some mp3, java plugin and flash stuff
<meerkats> aaaa... sweet sound of musice
<meerkats> -e
<miarf> actually the java plugin might not be a part of that package anyway
<meerkats> are you sure xubuntu kubunt and ubuntu restricted extras aint exaclt the same? the 3 are 56 files
<meerkats> crap, that version number, disregard
<meerkats> I want to make a backup of mu home folder into an external HDD, if I copy paste, will that copy my hidden files too?
<meerkats> my
<holstein> you can show the hidden files.. you can try with the terminal.. theres also grsync with a GUI
<miarf> wouldn't copy indeed copy hidden files as well
<Unit193> Depends if you only do a ctrl+a ctrl+c in your home, then it wouldn't as you didn't select them.
<holstein> i would copy, and look and see if they are there
<miarf> cp -r would cut it probably
<meerkats> what if I ctrl+h and ctrl+c?
<miarf> and what holstein said
<meerkats> holstein, bist du deutsch?
<holstein> im in america and speak english exclusively if thats what you are getting at
<meerkats> ok
<miarf> maybe mr meerkats was fooled by your germanic nickname
<meerkats> lol
<meerkats> isnt that a kind of cow too?
<holstein> its a german name... and a dairy cow
<miarf> isn't it also a brand of international pale lager
<holstein> close... thats holsten i believe
<hydester> i'm trying to do the following example from https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/man.html for the parallel command, which doesn't appear to do anything on ubuntu (lucid or oneiric): parallel "zcat {} | bzip2 >{.}.bz2 && rm {}" ::: *.gz
<nabukadnezar43> is there a workaround for the aptd bug?
<nabukadnezar43> nevermind wrong channel :)
<nabukadnezar43> oh, no wait we don't have a +1 channel like ubuntu
<Unit193> Same one, actually.
<nabukadnezar43> actually the bug is same too
<nabukadnezar43> regardless of the DE
<nabukadnezar43> is there a way to enable aero snap like behaviour for xfwm?
<miarf> i was under the impression that it has that by default
<nabukadnezar43> not really
<Unit193> It is here... Just doesn't auto max, and that's good.
<nabukadnezar43> well i'm kind of used to it
<nabukadnezar43> move to top to maximize, move left/right to fill the left/right half of the screen
<nabukadnezar43> the second one is what i really like
<nabukadnezar43> since i have a 23" screen
<nabukadnezar43> Unit193: how do i enable it? i didn't find any options for enabling it
<Unit193> That's different than what I was thinking.
<nabukadnezar43> latest gnome and kde have that option
<nabukadnezar43> you can even enable it for openbox
<nabukadnezar43> with some configuration
<nabukadnezar43> looks like there's a moded xfwm for aero snap
<nabukadnezar43> xfwm4-tiling
<chelz> good to know, was looking for something like that myself
<nabukadnezar43> i cannot communicate with serial ports (open, send and receive bytes) without sudo
<nabukadnezar43> how can i solve this?
<nabukadnezar43> i did gpasswd -a nabukadnezar43 uucp
<nabukadnezar43> but it doesn't work
<viktor> Hello to all! Can someone look at the questions i posted at launchpad?
<viktor> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+question/192437
<viktor> it is about session management
<gry> Hi, I installed alltray 0.71b; running 'alltray' and asking it to hide an terminal instance hides it in a way so clicking the tray icon doesn't unhide it; using 'alltray xfce4-terminal' from commandline just opens a new terminal window without any tray icon at all. how do I troubleshoot this?
<hannes_> hi
<hannes_> i've got a problem with display an application on a remote screen
<hannes_> i use a xubunt 11.10 on the remote machine, where i want to display the app. and a 10.10 lts where the app is launched (via ssh from the remote pc)
<hannes_> if i start eclipse everything works fine and the app. starts. but if i use the ssh -X command it does not. can annyone help me with that?
<hannes_> hello?
<borbit> Hello, can anyone help me set up the internet connection for my old xubuntu computer. I want to use it as a livingroom internet computer. Browsing is really all i need. Got the machine to work (had to remove the dust to get it to run lol). It has xubuntu and xfce 4 as interface i think. There is no taskbar everything goes to the left mouse click menu on the desktop. But that's oke, all i need
<borbit> is to start firefox. I connectecd the pc to the router with a ethernet cable. Put the cable in my win7 laptop, worked right away. On the xubuntu pc i get server not find in firefox/ chromium. What should i do?
<babble> borbit: what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<borbit> i dont know
<babble> from the Apps (mouse) menu, there should be a Help command.
<babble> if you run that, it'll open a web browser and display the help contents, and that will tell you what version you're using
<borbit> yes! 9.10
<babble> okay, I don't remember exactly what comes installed by default in 9.10, but we'll get it sorted out
<babble> make a panel :)
<babble> do you know how?
<borbit> no i've been trying
<babble> open Settings Manager
<babble> sec, let me get you an exact menu path for the way you're using it
<borbit> i'll manage i think
<babble> right click on desktop, for the Applications menu again...
<babble> Apps > Settings > Settings Manager
<borbit> got it
<borbit> i've been in it today but couldn't fing how to put a panel from ther
<borbit> there.
<babble> in Settings, open the Panel icon
<borbit> I don't see it there.
<babble> hm.
<babble> let's guess that you're missing some pieces
<babble> open a terminal
<borbit> I have a window called settings editor. There is a list called channels on the side.
<babble> you're not in Settings
<babble> you're in the settings EDITOR (they're different)
<babble> you want the settings *manager*
<babble> do you see Settings Manager in Apps > Settings > Settings Manager?
<borbit> Yes hold on.
<borbit> I found it. But if I click Panel nothing happens. The other buttons like a\Appearance, Mouse or Window Manager send me to a next screen. When I click Panel nothing happens!
<babble> let's assume you're missing some pieces, then
<babble> open a terminal
<borbit> done
<babble> sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel
<borbit> looks like i forgot the root password
<babble> you don't need root :)
<babble> use your password
<borbit> i don't know ether.
<babble> (if you're allowed to sudo, that will let you run things as root with your password.)
<babble> well, you're likely stuck.
<babble> you have to be able to sudo one way or the other to install anything
<babble> in this case, you could boot from a livecd and reset your user passwords from there, BUT...
<borbit> In my last house a house mate fixed it from ubuntu to this, i doesn't aks a password if you start it up
<babble> with 9.10 being so long in the tooth at this point, it may make sense to just do a new xubuntu install
<babble> he set it up to log in without asking for your password, and you've now forgotten it
<borbit> thanx i will start back up and make a new install
<borbit> can i install ubuntu from xubuntu?
<babble> you can, but you'll need to download a livecd and do it from there.
<babble> if you knew your passwords you could do it from the desktop, but since you don't...
<borbit> i need to format my hard drive cause it only works with win7 now. Can i use ntfs for xubuntu 9.10 or do i need fat32?
<babble> borbit: you don't need to completely reformat your drive. the installer will walk you through setting up a second partition to install on, alongside windows, if you want to have both operating systems.
<borbit> would i possible to make the internet Connection?
<borbit> even if i don't have the password
<babble> yes, but you really really need admin access on that machine for any future updates, etc.
<babble> your best bet, I think, is to install a clean copy of Xubuntu, which will have the added advantage of being currently supported.
<borbit> true, it's gonne take's hours to back up. I'll be back later if any further assistence is needed. Thanx alot!
<borbit> can i use ntfs for external drive in xubuntu 9.10?
<borbit> or do i have to use exFat?
<borbit> i'm formating the drive in win7 pc
<baizon> it should work :)
<Sysi> exfat doesn't work with linux, ntfs does
<Sysi> but you should use supported release, 9.10 is EOL
<Brian_H> I have several applications that go to the "indicator plugin" instead of the notification area, this makes right clicking on the apps impossible because it brings up the menu for the indicator plugin not the settings menu for the app
<django> question: i've xubuntu installed, how to install another linux distro ?
<Brian_H> I've talked to other people that use xfce not on xubunut and they don't have the issue
<django> w/o removing xubuntu ?
<ochosi> Brian_H: you can remove either uninstall the respective indicator-* package or simply remove the indicator-plugin from the panel
<ochosi> Brian_H: be aware though that ubuntu patches a lot of its apps to work with indicators, only some of them provide sufficient fallback to trayicon
<ochosi> Brian_H: btw, indicators work by left-clicking, not right-clicking (as trayicons do)
<Brian_H> ochosi: thanks I've figured that out, just doesn't seem consistent :)
<ochosi> Brian_H: agreed, but there's not much we (==Xubuntu-devs) can do about that
<ochosi> Brian_H: (unless trayicons can be shown in the "indicator-area", which might be possible in the future)
<Brian_H> ok cool thanks for the info now I at least have a bit better understanding of the behavior
<ochosi> sure, np
<Papa-Smurf> ochosi: do you (==Xubuntu-devs) have plans of developing a network-manager app for the desktop?
<ochosi> Papa-Smurf: you mean an alternative to nm-applet?
<ochosi> (as in: managing connections? or: managing remote filesystems)
<Papa-Smurf> ochosi i mean the one to set-up the proxy settings automatically
<Papa-Smurf> and remote manager would be cool as well :)
<ochosi> i guess the answer to both questions is no :)
<ochosi> for remote-fs there is gigolo (and thunar can browse remote fs)
<Sysi> (other way round)
<ochosi> :)
<Papa-Smurf> ah ok
<Papa-Smurf> good is to know
<ochosi> wrt proxies, i'm not sure, setting them per browser is one way, not sure nm-applet supports setting a system-wide proxy yet
<Papa-Smurf> system-wide proxy is a very useful app for people who has to surf through VPNs
<Papa-Smurf> one option is to change the environment variables
<Papa-Smurf> but it would be nice to have something independent and from the desktop
<ochosi> i guess asking for it in nm-applet makes the most sense
<ochosi> there are no other "network-settings" in xubuntu atm
<Papa-Smurf> i like the xfce philosophy of not going to deep into the systems settings
<Papa-Smurf> with gnome you can make your system a mess just changing parameters from the desktop
<Papa-Smurf> ochosi,  thanks for your responses anyway :)
<ochosi> Papa-Smurf: sure, np
<viktor_d> Hello, can anyone help me, please?
<miarf> what seems to be the issue
<miarf> (not that I know anything)
<viktor_d> How to delete saved session? There is no option to do this.
<viktor_d> can i safely delete unnecessary sessions by manual editing "xfce4-session-*my name*:0"?
<Sysi> you can safely delete entire ~/.cache/sessions
<viktor_d> oh, thank you, and i think i found a bug in greeter
<viktor_d> If i press "Exit" on session choice screen my touchpad becomes unfit for work, even after i log on.
<viktor_d> what d you think? should i post it as a new bug on launchpad?
<Sysi> 11.10?
<viktor_d> 12.04
<viktor_d> latest updates
<ochosi> what do you mean by "unfit for work"?
<viktor_d> Cursor can be moved only with two fingers and it twitches very often.
<ochosi> have you tried to debug the problem a bit?
<ochosi> (e.g. looking into /var/log/Xorg.0.log might give some clues if it's an X issue)
<ochosi> or: have you managed to fix the problem without rebooting?
<viktor_d> well, i'm not so familiar to ubuntu, sorry.
<viktor_d> i can try something if you tell how
<ochosi> you can open a term and look at the output of "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ochosi> ideally compare it before and after logging in to see where the touchpad breaks
<ochosi> you can also check other logs in that folder, e.g. dmesg
<ochosi> but i'm really no input-debugging expert myself
<Sysi> you should try AltGr PrntScrn K when it happens
<viktor_d> OK, i'll try to compare logs, maybe i'll find thw sourse of the problem
<viktor_d> what should i do, if i'll find the reason of touchpad breaking?
<Sysi> tell it in bugrepot
<viktor_d> but to what package?
<viktor_d> though at first i need to check logs, maybe answer is there
<viktor_d> Thank to all, it is important to me that i can talk to you and hear your answers:)
<kantoquad> switched my son to Xubuntu as his 10.10 is at end of life. He is on Xubuntu  11.10. Is there a tutorial to add mint menu. I found older ones, but they do not seem to work
<kantoquad> he os coming from pinguy, but wanted to keep compiz
<fredser> hi
<babble> hey fredser :)
<fredser> babble, im dexxxtteerrr...
<babble> because two days in a row with the same nickname would be the death of you, surely
<fredser> I got a thousand broken symlinks pointing to old programs. I assume those are broken now because of the new-old partition thing
<babble> no, unless you've done something very unusual.
<fredser> oo...
<babble> one of the reasons we installed your system cleanly, from the ground up, was specifically to avoid that sort of problem.
<babble> what, exactly, is broken?
<babble> give me one example.
<fredser> cannot tell exactly, mostly gnome packages, but vlc and other media players are broken
<fredser> I dont have my laptop here
<babble> I can't use a crystal ball, here.
<fredser> nothing serious, cause im going to nuke it in 3 weeks
<babble> if you installed from the repos, things will automatically set themselves up
<fredser> ok
<babble> if you've done some bizarre manual installations, I'm going to need more information than "a thousand things are broken."
<fredser> im not aware of having done any bizarre installation myself, I've only installed packages from the repo
<fredser> ttyl, im going to find an offtopic room to talk about more trivial things
<babble> what, *exactly* is broken?
<babble> if I can't get more information, there's very little I can do to try and understand what you're having trouble with.
<fredser> babble, no need to do that now, I couldnt... gtg nowe
<fredser> now*
<babble> so you showed up here to lob a complaint and leave?
<fredser> but xubuntu loads well
<babble> well, okay, I guess.
<fredser> no, now I know NOT to delete all those symlinks, but to install the whole apps from repo
<fredser> goodbye now
<scorpio___> Hello, I've ran into the add ppa confirmation bug. the script I'm using is stuck despite -y option passed. any way around it ?
<erinaceus> Hi, I have a triple Monitor setup with Xubuntu, using two graphic cards. Sadly, the third monitor on the second graphic cards displays the xubuntu loading screen with the message "Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery" I cant focus it, so i cant press any keys. I dont think that its an problem with my xorg.conf since it worked fine under ubuntu.
<holstein> erinaceus: arandr is the GUI tool i like to use.. might work for you, or help diagnose
<erinaceus> holstein: Sadly no, since i cant get the display to be recognized, i cant user arandr or xrandr, they will only recognize the two other monitor
<erinaceus> s/user/use
<holstein> erinaceus: what version of main ubuntu? i would try that kernel if you can
<knome> erinaceus, i suppose trying to reconnect the monitors differently would give you at least a possibility to log in
<^rooker> Hello. On one of my computers running Xubuntu 11.10, I get strange random behavior in different corners...
<knome> ^rooker, that doesn't make much sense -  what behaviot in what corners?
<^rooker> For example: My thunar favorites disappear/reappear every other reboot.
<^rooker> Or: The shutdown splash is sometimes shown - sometimes not.
<erinaceus> holstein: 3.0.0-17 is my current kernel
<knome> ^rooker, i'd run fsck
<erinaceus> knome: I can actually log in, the loading window just shows up on the left monitor, the other two work fine as dual monitors
<^rooker> I did. I also suspected RAM or HDD - checked both (with memtest and fsck): Everything ok.
<knome> ^rooker, try removing ~/.cache
<knome> ^rooker, and ~/.config (after backup!!)
<^rooker> Sometimes it boots, sometimes it don't. It gets stuck at the boot-splash, overprints it with shell-text - but at random positions in the boot-process.
<^rooker> @knome: I already suspected a fishy installation, so I've reinstalled the whole system.
<^rooker> It seems like a hardware problem. The computer is new, but the vendor says: "Well, maybe it's a drivers problem with your Linux"
<knome> ^rooker, well yeah, that's weird
<^rooker> It's also strange that scroll-wheel over the audio indicator won't change the volume - but on all other machines I'm running 11.10 on, it does.
<knome> ^rooker, if it's not a production machine and you have time and stuff to play with it, try 12.04
<^rooker> I know it's too many "unknowns" in my case, but I thought I'd ask if anyone else experienced e.g. the boot/shutdown splash random behavior?
<knome> that probably has something to do with GPU, but since you have other problems too.. it's weird.
<^rooker> @knome: I've already tried to boot 12.04 live: The graphics kept flickering (maybe that'd be gone with the proprietary nvidia driver, but with 11.10 I can use nouveau)
<knome> have you checked if there is for any reason a new bios for the MB?
<^rooker> @knome: Interesting. HOw did you suspect my GPU? (Because I'm doing that, too)
<erinaceus_> Sorry guys, I just accidently closed my messenger
<knome> ^rooker, problems with booting and especially not showing/showing stuff usually is related to GPU
<^rooker> @knome: Thanks. Will check if there's new BIOS (oh god, I'm always afraid to flash. bad memories), and will try the mainboard's GPU (Intel).
<knome> ^rooker, mm-hmm :)
<^rooker> Just one more thing: Anyone got a hint why the scroll-wheel over audio indicator ain't working?
<^rooker> It used to work when I had 11.10 running on the same machine before. Puzzling stuff... ;)
<meerkats> odd: I can write accents in synaptic (spanish), but I cannot write accents in xchat or libreoffice, what packages am I missing?
<meerkats> textlive-lang-spanish?
<^rooker> bye!
<meerkats> I can write german correctly...
<kantoquad> wie gehts?
<meerkats> nicht so gut, ich kann nicht spanische akzente schreiben
<kantoquad> you do spanish and german
<meerkats> yes
<kantoquad> wunderbar
<kantoquad> my german is forgotten in childhood
<kantoquad> Spanish,  nicht so gut
<kantoquad> fortunately, I read enough German still, to follow
<meerkats> do you know a way to write accents in libreoffice?
<kantoquad> No, I would have to use my friend google to look
<meerkats> office productivity suite -- Spanish language package?
<kantoquad> someone suggested changing the keyboard
<kantoquad> from american standard
<kantoquad> http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=29852
<meerkats> already done kantoquad , I can write accents in synaptic, not OUT of synaptic
<kantoquad> OH, sorry
<meerkats> brb
<meerkats> plymouth screen shows letters very big and out of focus, can I fix that?
<meerkats> IE: make em look like whn I boot from usb stick
<meerkats> why can I write accents in abiword and not in libreoffice?
<starn> can i safely install kubuntu or ubuntu via package manager/apt-get with out it bogging system down other than using more hard drive space? with defualt install of xubuntu?
<meerkats> why does parole close unexpectedly?
<meerkats> i play a video, it plays... and for no reason it quits
<meerkats> it did it again
<well_laid_lawn> start it from a terminal to see if there are any errors meerkats
<meerkats> well_laid_lawn, no errors so far, ill let it run
<meerkats> well_laid_lawn, segmentation fault
<well_laid_lawn> meerkats: you could learn to use strace, try to downgrade the package or try a different app
<Unit193> I personally use VLC, but it is Qt based if that matters to you.
<well_laid_lawn> a segmentation fault could be from anything
<meerkats> installing vlc's ppa in 3 weeks when I nuke this craptop
<well_laid_lawn> I think plain old mplayer works great
<Unit193> mplayer is another option, and there are also GUIs for it as well.
<meerkats> that was the one I used back in ubuntu days
<mongy> umplayer is my new fave
<mongy> anyone know why the kernel update breaks chromium?
<babble> mongy: I'm on 3.0.0.18, and I just launched Chromium - there was an update yesterday or today for Chromium (I forget which) - have you checked to see if you're using latest Chromium?
<mongy> not me, a friend.  updated both I think, chromium won't start
<mongy> chrome either
<mongy> have told them to reboot to older kernel to test.
<babble> is he available to try launching from the terminal to see what error it's giving?
<mongy> newer kernel not filtered down to me yet :(
<mongy> or maybe a good thing :)
<meerkats> mongy, im on 3.0.18 too, could that be the cause of the libreoffice's segfault?
<mongy> yeah tried asking that already, but no response.  hard work working with nubs
<mongy> meerkats: no idea.  why any kernel update would affect chromium is beyond me. I guess little to no testing gets done when adding kernels then
<meerkats> segfault!
<meerkats> 5 in a row
<mongy> I am halfway migrated to 12.04 anyhow.  Not long before I go 100%
<meerkats> 12.04 64 bits in 3 weeks
<mongy> old kernel it works fine
<mongy> case closed
<mongy> would think at least some minimal testing on before releasing it.
<Unit193> It does.
<meerkats> mogy, im like you before you turned back to 0.0.17
<meerkats> can you please explain how to do it?
<meerkats> mongy, *
<mongy> ?
<mongy> reboot and choose -17
<mongy> ?
<babble> if your grub menu is hidden, you'll need to a) hold down shift at startup or b) modify your grub.cfg to unhide the menu (b is a little tougher)
<Unit193> babble: No, you edit /etc/default/grub
<Unit193> (And run update-grub)
<babble> oh, I had about a 50/50 chance of getting that wrong ;)
<mongy> ?
<mongy> I don't understand why you told me that.
<babble> I do, appearances aside, know not to edit the bad one directly ;)
<mongy> I never asked
<babble> meerkats did
<mongy> ....
 * mongy goes back to sleep
<meerkats> i can access grub
<meerkats> then what?
<meerkats> babble, ?
<babble> comment out the following line: (add the hash shown here to the beginning of the line):
<mongy> hold shift to get menu, boot into older kernel, remove newer kernel, done
<babble> meerkats: sorry about that
<babble> comment out the following line:
<babble> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<babble> (add the pound sign as I've pasted it here)
<babble> you can add more time to the menu timeout by editing:
<babble> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<babble> (10, here, is 10 seconds)
<meerkats> as soon as I finish the report, ill do that
<meerkats> there, 3.0.0.17
<meerkats> it loaded faster
<meerkats> but I still get a KUbuntu plymouth for both logging in and out
<meerkats> if I nuke my machine and install a fresh 12.04 it will install 3.0.0.18 and no anything older, right?
<babble> there's a plymouth manager, if you want.
<babble> the Precise beta is on 3.2.something
<babble> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<meerkats> 3.2 kernel?
<babble> yes.
<babble> sec.
<babble> looks like 3.2.0.21.23
#xubuntu 2012-04-04
<meerkats> i see. babble , I assume there is aplymouth manager in the repo...
<babble> I don't think so, but if you look at the url I pasted, there's a PPA
<starn> how do i see my PC's model from xubuntu? aka with out having to move the machine to look at it.. i only know how to do that in win..
<meerkats> ubuntu has a system info package, that may be valid for xubuntu too, have you checked the repo starn ?
<starn> meerkats: i don't even know what to look for.
<meerkats> starn, type sysinfo into synaptic and give it a go
<babble> Sysinfo runs in Xubuntu (I use it)
<GridCube> i never could make plymouth work properly when changing it
<GridCube> i ende with a "UBUNTU" in text mode the only time i tried :P
<meerkats> that happens to me too GridCube
<meerkats> babble, here has a ling with a plymouth manager
<meerkats> link*
<meerkats> sysinfo recognizes xubuntu as ubuntu... is that normal?
<babble> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<starn> meerkats: i am liking sysinfo but it's doesn't appear to give me the info i am looking for.
<babble> starn: what do you need?
<starn> model numbers... i know dxdaig provides it. but i am not in windows and do not intend to get on it atm
<starn> under motherboard is says device 2a6f  guess when i have time easiest way to see if it supports SLI is by opening her up.. don't wanna install windows right now.
<babble> depending on what dxdiag reports, there are likely several linux near-equivalents. try lspci or dmidecode
<starn> i think dx saw it as the correct one all i remember was m 950 and a letter
<starn> quad core intel :\ and 512mb nvidia dedicated card 8600.
<babble> here's partial output of dmidecode:
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913898/
<babble> is this the sort of system model info you want?
<starn> sadly no :(  i already knew it was HP.. and is a Desktop..
<babble> have a look at the full output of dmidecode on your machine.
<starn> it looks a lot like this one http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=120&prodSeriesId=3644723&prodTypeId=12454&objectID=c01319344  but is faster and intel based.
<babble> I'm truncating heavily because you said you wanted to get your model number without looking at the back of your machine.
<starn> well right now i am remoting it with my tablet. via teamviewer.
<starn> been to lazy to go to the physical machine to look at it.
<babble> here's the full dmidecode on my machine:
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913900/
<babble> it's reporting memory, battery, all sorts of things.
<starn> how do i get dmidecode?
<babble> open a terminal and do:
<babble> dmidecode
<babble> it outputs quite a bit of info, so you may want to redirect it to a file instead:
<babble> dmidecode > output.txt
<starn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913902/  is my stuff... i am looking through it right now.
<starn> babble: hey found it!!! thanks babble ! it's m9250f
<babble> it largely depends on just what, exactly, you're looking for
<starn> babble it's under System information   Product Name:
<babble> That's among the FIRST things I pasted for you, which you said you weren't looking for.
<babble> in any event, so long as you've got the output you want, good.
<starn> oh i didn't see the model number i what you pasted babble i am sorry
<babble> as long as you've got what you were looking for, good.
<starn> babble: sorry if i am a pain to asssit i've had a little to many to be doing to much stuff in a computer other than multimedia
<babble> drunk tech support makes the baby jesus cry.
<e2xistz> Trying out Xubuntu, how to fix screen tearing when dragging windows? To such tearing when using Ubuntu.
<CellTech> Anyway to update flash player for FF through terminal?
<holstein> CellTech: im using chrome, since i think that version of flash will be maintained
<CellTech> Ahh ok
<holstein> there is no way to get upgrades for flash now, since its not supported any more
<holstein> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade your packages, assuming flash is one you have installed
<holstein> though, there are likely no upgrades for it
<Unit193> Flash will get updates/security updates for 11.
<holstein> OH yeah... that last version is supported
<holstein> just no more after that, correct Unit193 ?
<Unit193> That's how I read, 11 for 5(?) years.
<Unit193> Outdated by then I'm sure, so....
<holstein> yeah.. its relevant for a few
<meerkats> xubuntu recognizes extrenal HDD, but when I click on them, file manager closes
<meerkats> am I missing packages?
<meerkats> Right click, mount unit doesnt make any difference
<cloacked> hi beata1
<noud> Hi
<noud> I have a question
<noud> I just reinstalled xubuntu
<cloacked> go on
<noud> But now some composed keys like é, à and â seem to appear if I type in ' and e... etc.
<noud> I think they are called composed keys
<baizon> wrong keyboard layout
<noud> How do I disable them?
<noud> I picked USA standard with dead keys.
<noud> At least I think I picked them
<cloacked> noud, does the "e" appear with an accent only by pressing the "e"?
<noud> No
<noud> But if I press: ' e
<noud> it does
<cloacked> I have a similar problem: I need those accents, but I cannot type any, keyboard set to spanish 150 keys general
<cloacked> noud: thats what im looking for: ' and e to get an accented e, and you get that with US keyboard dead keys?
<noud> Yes, I think that I picked the US keyboard dead keys
<cloacked> have the developers mixed keyboard layouts (bad naming)?
<cloacked> letme try
<cloacked> international altgr noud ?
<noud> Don't know
<noud> But I think I found a solution
<noud> This seems to work: sudo setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alts_toggle us,pk
<cloacked> didnt you use keyboard layout selection?
<noud> So there is something wrong with my keyboard layout
<cloacked> noud: if im using spanish, should that be sudo setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alts_toggle es ?
<cloacked> us = united states, but pk sounds like pakistan to me
<noud> Ah, it might
<noud> let me try
<noud> I think es is spanish
<noud> But I'm not sure if the system saves this setting
<cloacked> it is, if we are following CCTLD
<noud> Do you know where in the system I can change the keyboard layout?
<cloacked> I just executed that, no difference
<cloacked> yes, blue icon, settings, settings manager
<cloacked> blue icon is on top left
<cloacked> are you there noud ?
<noud> Oh, yes
<noud> But that one does not seem to work for me
<noud> I want to change it as super user, somewhere in an /etc file
<cloacked> are you in keyboard - layout?
<cloacked> wait for babble then
<cloacked> if you reach a positive outcome, let me know...
<noud> Okay, but I'm trying to change the keyboard layout to US, not to spanish
<cloacked> the process should be the same for every language, shouldnt it noud ?
<noud> I think so
<cloacked> ok, ttyl
<noud> Okay, did the following: sudo loadkeys us && sudo /etc/init.d/console-setup start
<noud> Seems to work for me.
<david_> any suggestions of things to install for a newbie on a fresh install? I know there some kind of codec pack that are good to install
<baizon> david_: install a player :)
<baizon> im using smplayer for videos
<baizon> for music clementine :)
<baizon> just check it out in the software center :)
<david_> is vlc a demanding software?
<david_> do I need to install flash?
<baizon> with codecs you can only mean streamer0.10-plugins-* (ugly and bad)
<baizon> yes
<baizon> gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
<david_> what do you mean by ugly and bad?
<baizon> codecs that arent open source
<david_> ah:-)
<kripz> how can i rebind my mouse buttons?
<Gblue> Installing Xubuntu :d
<Gblue> Is Xubuntu fast by a Intel x86 system with 2 GB Ram ?
<drc> Not faster than a speeding bullet....
<baizon> Gblue: yes
<david_> I have a 1.6ghz with 2gb RAM and I'm not impressed
<Gblue> Okay :d
<Gblue> Hmm... But should it work good?
<baizon> yes it will
<Gblue> Okay, good to hear, because previously i had Windows XP Media Center edition 2005 and my PC won't boot, but with Kubuntu it will boot but it's not so fast, and by Ubuntu it will boot but it blocks when booting...
<Gblue> So i think XUbuntu is faster =d
<baizon> kubuntu is for fast pc :D
<Gblue> Okay
<baizon> xubuntu is 10x faster then kubuntu for lowend hardware :D
<mongy> I can't contribute as I have an i7 and 8gb ram.  I would turn off compositing though if you wanna 'tweak' anything
<baizon> i got a dualcore 1.6GHz
<Gblue> I have Pentium D or something, it's a Dell Dimension 9150
<Gblue> No PS/2 ports xd Great design (!)
<drc> I have a 2.16 GHz Core Duo, with 2 gig RAM...runs the 64 bit version of 12.04b2 fast enough for me for anything I want to do.
<david_> how do I turn off compositing? What does it do?
<Gblue> drc; i have installed the 32 bit version...
<Gblue> so i think that will go fast too
<drc> Gblue: Just saying that as light as Xubuntu is, even the 64 bit doesn't eat that many resources
<drc> david_: Settings>Settings Manager>Window Manager Tweaks>Compositor....It is <said> to make things pretty...I have my doubts
<Gblue> Oh akay, thx drc
<Gblue> Installation completed, thx guys for helping, i'm going to REBOOT :d
<kripz> my logitech mouse has custom bindins by default provided by xubuntu, how can i check that these are?
<k_sze> What's a good graphical sftp client in Xubuntu?
<baizon> filezilla for me :)
<k_sze> I'll try that.
<k_sze> lol
<k_sze> FileZilla keeps crashing.
<k_sze> I can't even select a directory on the sftp server.
<babble> if you want a gui client for SFTP, would mounting it and using Thunar work?
<k_sze> how do I do that?
<babble> open Gigolo
<babble> in Gigolo, do Actions > Connect and make a new SSH connection, using your ssh server and login info
<k_sze> got it, thanks.
<babble> if this works as you like, you can save it as a bookmarked server in Gigolo, as well
<babble> (and autoconnect it, if you want, etc.)
<k_sze> actually
<k_sze> still doesn't really work.
<k_sze> I'm connected in Gigolo, but I can't open Thunar and see the mount.
<babble> double click the mounted volume in Gigolo and it'll open in Thunar
<k_sze> tried that.
<k_sze> nothing happens.
<babble> I'd guess it's a problem on the other end, if you're having trouble in filezilla and gvfs both
<k_sze> Does Gigolo have a log?
<babble> I think it's a gvfs log. let me check
<xubuntu109> hello...  install seems to be stuck
<xubuntu109> my cd drive spun down
<xubuntu109> suggestions?
<baizon> at what point?
<xubuntu109> installing the softwares
<xubuntu109> expanding the image?
<xubuntu109> I have used buntus before,  and this seems very slow .... is it typical?
<siavashserver> hi
<baizon> not xubuntu
<baizon> ubuntu is slow for me
<xubuntu109> mostly I have used ubuntu,  and it install quickly even off of a key drive...
<xubuntu109> yes.  unity,  no one likes it
<baizon> i like unity
<baizon> ubuntu is just slow for me
<xubuntu109> your one in 100
<baizon> with compiz etc.
<baizon> :)
<xubuntu109> ooops,  drive spun again....
<xubuntu109> I may be alright
<xubuntu109> I am just less than half way there
<baizon> so be patient :)
<xubuntu109> ubuntu took less time than this,  when the drive spun down,  I wondered....
<xubuntu109> yes
<xubuntu109> need install program,  you can surf and IRC
<xubuntu109> neat*
<xubuntu109> decided on it after using it for a couple of weeks in a virtual machine for my work envoirnment
<ochosi> xubuntu109: i had the same problem a while ago, it took me 3 or 4 tries until ubiquity installed normally
<ochosi> (i mean the installer getting stuck)
<xubuntu109> wow,  okay...  native install?
<ochosi> yup
<xubuntu109> okay
<ochosi> but this is still beta
<xubuntu109> installed in a VM and it went quick
<ochosi> at least if you're talking about 12.04
<xubuntu109> no 11.10
<ochosi> yeah, it doesn't seem to happen everytime
<ochosi> oh, ok :)
<siavashserver> isnt 12.04 debian based?
<ochosi> then i can't confirm it
<ochosi> siavashserver: ?? did you fall for the april-fools joke?
<xubuntu109> they all are debian based somehow
<siavashserver> ochosi, i hate this month >_>
<baizon> siavashserver: ubuntu is debian based
<xubuntu109> exactly
<siavashserver> it's debian based + bloat :D
<ochosi> yes, but there was the april-fools joke that xubuntu will be based on debian directly
<xubuntu109> there is one I checked out that is debian and another flavour is ubuntu
<baizon> hehe
<xubuntu109> bloat is a word thats going around.....
<xubuntu109> when I first started with ubuntu people were saying they would never give up the command line
<xubuntu109> editing config files is better
<baizon> i dont like to play with configs anymore
<baizon> im to old for this :D
<siavashserver> hehe
<baizon> i started with slackware
<xubuntu109> I think some people have changed their opinion and some have not
<ochosi> baizon: are you quoting lethal weapon?
<baizon> no :D
<xubuntu109> not that I am aware of....
<siavashserver> xubuntu109, you should try archlinux if you like config files ^^
 * siavashserver fades into shadows
<xubuntu109> nope
<xubuntu109> did that with dos
<xubuntu109> used to sell computers before windows 95
<baizon> i mean at first you like to play around but there will come time that you dont want to config 10h to get it to work
<baizon> yeah i love arch but the config thing is just baaad :D
<xubuntu109> whats nice is you can get your hands messy under the hood if you have to
<baizon> its perfect for people who like to play around
<siavashserver> baizon, i found it eaasier than gentoo ^^
<siavashserver> but yeah its a bit annoying
<baizon> never touchd gentoo
<baizon> i had to compile the kernel with slackware
<baizon> did it twice
<baizon> then i didnt understood the logic
 * siavashserver oh noes
<baizon> compile the kernel for 30 min
<baizon> i just wanted to use the damn pc :D
<siavashserver> :D
<baizon> but its just my opinion :)
<siavashserver> yeah there is no point in compiling from source
<siavashserver> just a 5% speed increase and less memory usage
<siavashserver> in best case
<baizon> yep
<ochosi> siavashserver: how about newer package versions?
<ochosi> e.g. if you wanted to test xfce4.10pre1
<siavashserver> ochosi, im using archlinux, all of eye candies are available at testing and aur repos :D
<siavashserver> no need to compile by my self :D
<ochosi> siavashserver: yes, but aur is basically compiling from source (just without the manual build-dep stuff)
<siavashserver> yes. all i need to do is makepkg -sci
<siavashserver> piece of cake ^^
<ochosi> well for compiling all i need to do is ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install ;)
<siavashserver> yours lengthier :D
<ochosi> throw it in a script ;)
<siavashserver> :D
 * siavashserver throws a bunch of config files to edit at ochosi
<ochosi> :)
<siavashserver> nice chat, see you later guys!
<ochosi> cu
<rhin0> have xubuntu client xubuntu server now and my standard way of setting up ssh (ssh-keygen then ssh-copy-id) .. when I then ssh into the server it keeps asking for the passphrase right after the ssh command (within bash) .. on ubuntu client I was asked ONCE for keyring password ... anyone?
<rhin0> is frustrating
<rhin0> its xubuntu 10.04
<Hurga> Hi there. I have problems with focus follows mouse, ie. the focus doesn't follow all the time. Did someone else notice that problem?
<rhin0>  have xubuntu client xubuntu server now and my standard way of setting up ssh (ssh-keygen then ssh-copy-id) .. when I then ssh into the server it keeps asking for the passphrase right after the ssh command (within bash) .. on ubuntu client I was asked ONCE for keyring password ... anyone?
<rhin0> I think I need "gnome keyring?"
<drc> Hurga: Maybe the "Delay before window receives focus:" need adjusting?
<Hurga> It's at minimum.
<drc> Then that's probably not it :) (I always look for the simple things first...often saves lot's of time)
<Hurga> sure, no problem :)
<rhin0> someone said I need a key manager for xfce to stop it asking for the pass phrase every time I do ssh@hostname in bash
<rhin0> that was the purpose of me setting up and copying ssh keys to the server
<Hurga> drc: Looks like it's fixed already. https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8323
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.xfce.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (http://bugzilla.xfce.org/xml.cgi?id=8323)
<rhin0> can anyone help me with this
<Hurga> rhin0: hagon
<rhin0> ok np thanks hurga
<rhin0> its frustrating because everything works in ubuntu but there is a different setup on xubuntu - someone said it doesn't have a key manager setup which is the thing that from an ubuntu client when you first ssh it asks for password to unlock keyring (from a GUI box) -- and then never again - so you can smoothly ssh into your server without being bothered for the passphrase every single time
<rhin0> I recall there was something you had to do but have made no note of it -- it's been a while since I had 2 xubuntu machines
<Hurga> rhin0: There's a "session and startup" (or something, I'm having the German version here so i don't know what's it in engish) config item
<Hurga> I just added there a task which calls "ssh-add"
<rhin0> but in that ssh-key agent is ticked
<Hurga> That should prompt you for a window to enter your passphase ONCE (as soon you log in)
<rhin0> ssh-add?
<Hurga> The agent stores the pass phrase, but ssh-add adds it.
<rhin0> i feel semi enlightened
<rhin0> will try it now and get back to you
<rhin0> THATS IT
<rhin0> :-d
<rhin0> tytyty
<Hurga> np :)
<Hurga> BTW - gnome does that automatically and I think xfce should do it too.
<shoenig> now how to have the keyring unlock upon login (without entering your password twice)?
<shoenig> i've never been able to figure that one out
<rhin01> its funny that gnome-keyring manager and start gnome applications is ticked on this xubuntu 10.04 but it still doesn't use the gnome keyring manager (ask for password once in ssh) ... I just don't want to have to type ssh-add every time I start up every day
<rhin01> plenty people asking that
<rhin01> will be right back in a minute
<rhin01> if anyone was about to answer
<rhin0> stuff is ok
<rhin0> 10.04 is stable man
<rhin0> been here before
<rhin0> v pleased
<rhin0> i may never move off 10.04 :)
<baizon> you have to :>
<rhin0> baizon I don't think it'll be that bad after 2013 (was it) if you don't run anything new
<rhin0> I mean - things will still operate -- hell theres people still running windows 98 for example
<rhin0> im just sick of changing round tried everything
<baizon> no one is using windows 98 anymore
<baizon> only in companies and only if really needed
<rhin0> trying to get huge mouse pointer working everywhere on 10.04
<baizon> i got 1 PC with windows NT
<rhin0> can't figure out why the large mouse pointer is only large when it goes over firefox (for example)
<rhin0> i've set up large mouse pointer on theme -- and it is only large when drifting over firefox windows
<rhin0> its an issue just lookin g @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464556
<rhin0> fixed it
<baizon> :)
<rhin0> got two 24" monitors -- can't see mouse ptr maxed it
 * rhin0 has keyboard on laptop driving x2x to drive the monitors all very smooth/fast
<rhin0> so I have like a headsup on my k/b
<rhin0> because I find im developing a gui and I have to develop it bit by bit -- so 1/2 works on the laptop 1/2 on the server
<rhin0> its taken me months to get total setup -- must have tried different one every weeek for a year
<rhin0> some people are tinkerers
<rhin0> bonnet up all the time
<rhin0> or "hood" (US)
<SandJ> Hello all.  I have a Xubuntu 11.10 + audio CD query.  I put in an audio CD and it won't play.  I have (eventually) found the application setting for multimedia audio and it is set by default to "exaile".  But exaile is not installed by default.  Is this a fault in the Xubuntu 11.10 build?
<baizon> the default music player is gmusicbrowser
<SandJ> I cannot find any way to get gmusicbrowser to read an audio CD.  I have tried 3 CDs.  For each you can see in the File Manager that they have WAV files but they were associated with "Parole" which cannot play WAV files - until I installed Exaile.
<baizon> open gmusicbrowser and then open and cd
<mongy> give up after 3 hours installing direct to usb stick.  not just any old stick either.  (32 GB) copied, 1776.52 s, 18.3 MB/s, so why so slow installing :/
<baizon> usb sticks are slow ^
<baizon> :)
<mongy> I even made it ext2 as to have no journal.  granted I was using encryption too.
<mongy> baizon: not mine...
<SandJ> @baizon: gmusicbrowser in Xubuntu 11.10 does not have an "open" option.  What function do you mean?
<baizon> SandJ: sec
<Mokura> This is a kind of silly question, but I figure I might as well ask before I fire up the ol' laptop and mess around: is there a way to update Xubuntu to 12.04 b2 via the update manager or even an install disc?  Or would it necessitate an entirely new install at this point?
<baizon> SandJ: so try to add the cd folder
<baizon> Mokura: yes it is, just launch update-manager -d
<Mokura> Oh hey, I'll give that a whirl.
<baizon> and you will get a button with upgrade possibility to 12.04
<Mokura> Thanks.
<baizon> np
<baizon> SandJ: or read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353137
<SandJ> I cannot get gmusicbrowser to see there is an audio CD in the drive.  It does not appear in the list of volumes.  It ignores /cdrom.   And that link offered no help.
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> try clementine, it has that option
<Mokura> "some third party sources were disabled", I'm assuming that means the sources I added for things like WINE.
<baizon> Mokura: no, ppa will be disabled
<Mokura> I see. :/
<baizon> but you can enable them after the upgrade
<Mokura> Oh, well that's not an issue at all then.
<SandJ> Rather than install *another* music player, I installed Exaile which immediately worked.  I just don't understand why Xubuntu v11.10 defaults to Exaile - but does not install it - and installs gmusicbrowser - which does not work.
<baizon> SandJ: because it is the default music player
<baizon> maybe it was a bug :)
<SandJ> That'll do for me.  I'll go and log it on BugZilla.  :D  Thanks for your help.
<stangi> Hi, i have a little prob. with my laptop. i cant turn off my touchpad @ the pointing devices?! Someone can help my... and sry 4 my bad english -.-
<martinphone> hi beata1
<mongy> can't people idle more than 2 mins
<mongy> stangi:
<Pici> To be fair, its now an hour later.
<mongy> :)
<Elchzard> phpsysinfo Doesn't want to display my distro - I'm running 10.04 LTS, for which lsb_release -a gives the same output as ordinary Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Any ideas?
<GridCube> Elchzard, ¿?
<GridCube> sorry i did not understand your problem
<mongy> my vps won't add the needed bits for it to work :(  well it's cheap and does everything else I want.
#xubuntu 2012-04-05
<allie83> just installed xubuntu, wondering if gnutella is supported still?
<Unit193> What do you mean by "supported still"?
<allie83> is the link from sourceforge worth getting
<allie83> to run stable
<Unit193> That's a protocol, maybe a client too.
<Unit193> But you should find something in the repos, unless you know what you want/are doing.
<allie83> repos
<allie83> ?
<genii-around> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Unit193> genii-around: Dangit!
<bazhang> !find gnutella
<ubottu> Found: gtk-gnutella
<Unit193> gtk-gnutella
 * Unit193 goes off
<bazhang> !info gtk-gnutella | allie83
<ubottu> allie83: gtk-gnutella (source: gtk-gnutella): shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-2 (oneiric), package size 15988 kB, installed size 30760 kB
<allie83> i know what it is, have used it on 9.04 and ubuntu 10.04 but wasn't supported in 11.10...hated unity so have switched to xububtu, just getting it up and running
<lunaticus> hey guys
<lunaticus> i need you help with xubuntu-alternate and usb-key
<lunaticus> i use the parameter "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" on boot, and worked
<lunaticus> but on tasksel, no install any package
<lunaticus> please someone
<allie83> facebook games are saying i need adobe flash 10 or greater, i have 11.2...how do i resolve this please?
<lunaticus> i have success with a basic system install, but no with desktop
<Unit193> Type   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> If you are at a terminal.
<lunaticus> yes i have
<lunaticus> can i install xubuntu-desktop package from a usb-stick
<lunaticus> ?
<lunaticus> i'm in alternate usb-stick
<Unit193> How did you make the stick?
<lunaticus> unetbootin
<lunaticus> and, i use the parameter "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" on boot
<lunaticus> version is xubuntu-alternate 11.10
<lunaticus> I walked around my problem
<lunaticus> I created a local repository with the packages that were in the pen drive
<lunaticus> 2 repositories were a main and the other universe and added due sources.lst
<lunaticus> then simply ran an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and resolved
<lunaticus> Although this process should be transparent, it would be a bug?
<lunaticus> thanks to all especially Unit193, the one who ventured to answer me ...
<k_sze> I'm having some weird issues with gftp
<k_sze> never mind... I don't know what the other ftp client did, but it didn't set the +x bit of the directory.
<Vermicelli> Every time I run apt-get upgrade, update-manager also starts. I can't find a way to disable it, and I can't uninstall it without also taking xubuntu-desktop. Any ideas?
<baizon> Vermicelli: yes
<Vermicelli> baizon, please share with me?
<knome> Vermicelli, the xubuntu-desktop package is just a metapackage, it provides you nothing after you've installed it once
<knome> Vermicelli, this means it's okay to remove it
<baizon> go software sources -> updates -> "When there are <security / other> updates".
<Vermicelli> knome, thanks.
<knome> np
<Vermicelli> baizon, that is what I have set already.
<baizon> thats why the update-manager is showing
<Vermicelli> There is no "never" option for those, unfortuantely.
<baizon> it will be "fixed" in 12.04
<Vermicelli> Thanks. Can I throw another problem out?
<baizon> of course
<Vermicelli> SOmething buggy happened recently, where it looks like xfce4-desktop isn't working properly. I had lost my trash can icon, other icons had changed theme/appearance, my wallpaper disappeared, and whenever I log in, my userhome folder opens. I've tried manually restarting xfce4-desktop, but to no avail. I've been able to set a wallpaper through firefox only, not through normal settings.
<Vermicelli> The process does appear to be running.
<Sysi> run "rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions" and reloging, don't save session on logout
<Sysi> desktop is xfdesktop unless you're using nautilus
<Vermicelli> Sorry. Named the process from memory only; goofed up.
<Vermicelli> If someone would vouch for Sysi's solution (I'm leery of any rm -rf), I'd be off to try it.
<Sysi> removing old saved sessions is totally safe, you can use thunar as well
<knome> yup, removing ~/.cache is fine
<Vermicelli> Much appreciated.
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/the-countdown-is-on/
<Vermicelli> Seems to've done the trick. Thanks, again, Sysi.
<david_> somebody know of a program that easily rename many file at one time?
<david_> Used a good one on that came with linuxmint before
<Sysi> thunar has bulk rename tool
<david_> ok
<david_> ah, nice. Thank you!
<Simmons> hello guys
<Simmons> can someone tell how te replace linux mint to xubuntu? i also have dualboot win7
<ochosi> Simmons: well just make an install usb-stick, format the partition where you have linux mint and then install xubuntu on that
<Simmons> grub will stay?
<Simmons> with dual boot?
<sk1tz0> the gui installer will reinstall grub and add the appropriate provisions for booting windows
<sk1tz0> much the same way your mint install probaly did it originally
<Simmons> so I just choose Somethine else -> Format Mint partition and on this partition install xubuntu that's it? :)
<sk1tz0> yup
<Simmons> what about swap partion do I need to foramt that too ?
<Simmons> :D
<sk1tz0> the installer should do it all itself...
<sk1tz0> formatting the swap wont hurt.
<Atlantic777> Where could I find some sys requirements for xubuntu?
<knome> Atlantic777, what hardware do you have?
<Atlantic777> knome: I'm want to install it on a friends machine, 512 MiB RAM, single core AMD, probably 1.6
<Atlantic777> 1.6 GHz, VGA is ATi 9250 or something
<Sysi> it will be slow but it should run okay
<Atlantic777> How much RAM is ok to run smothly?
<Sysi> 512, 256 might be enough, but webbrowsers easily take 200MB
<Atlantic777> yeah, I know...
<atario> Hi, just browsing.
<baizon> hi hi
<atario> Hi Hi Hi, just installed xubuntu :)
<nabukadnezar43> hi, does anyone know where i can download xubuntu elementary icons? normal and dark ones
<dv310p3r> morning, can I use compiz wobbly windows and rotate cube in xfce? I can't stand unity and gnome 3, i am looking for new desktop?
<Sysi> dv310p3r: if you use compiz you can use all it's features
<Sysi> and you can use compiz with xfce
<dv310p3r> Sysi, nice. I think I'm making my move soon then. Any known mulitple monitor issues with Xfce by chance?
<Sysi> may need a bit of setting up but nothing big
<knome> depends much on the GPU
<dv310p3r> So it's basically a good old desktop not forcing me to pretend I'm using a tablet that has a nice new linux kernel and that I can use the way I've been using Gnome 2 for years now? -- Sorry still a bit sour about the new Ubuntu direction.
<dv310p3r> Wow, Panels are really well done in XFCE no need for AWN or other dock app... a bit impressed so far.
<knome> one could take it that way.
<dv310p3r> anyone know of a good place to get themes for xfce
<knome> xfce-look.org is one, but i'm not sure how many of them support gtk3 even okayish
<dv310p3r> knome, thanks anyhow... it's a start... gonna make the move tonight.
<knome> good luck
<martinphone> why does ctrl+alt+t dont open a terminual in xubuntu?
<babble> martinphone: you can set an application shortcut for it, if you want. Apps > Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard : Application Shortcuts
<martinphone> babble, why are this shortcuts not included by default as in ubuntu?
<babble> That's not a question I can answer for you, sorry.
<Sysi> they aren't considered to be needed, I think they're there by default in 12.04
<drc> martinphone: For a hint of the future:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/DefaultShortcutKeys#Detailed_specification
<babble> is there an easy way to restart xfconfd that won't cause me to fallback to the default gtk2 appearance which can't be changed? I'm using xfconf-query to change the active-soundcard property in xfce4-mixer when I plug or unplug a USB headset (so that volume keys, and the volume control on the headset will work), but occasionally pulseaudio hangs when hotplugging the headset -- if I kill and restart pulseaudio, my xfconf-query no longer switches the active-car
<babble> d property.
<martinphone> is there any command to get rid of all deleted apps in my menus? I mean I have to get rid of the symlinks
<babble> martinphone: the dead launcher is probably in /usr/share/applications
<babble> if not there, also try /usr/local/share/applications
<martinphone> babble, you mean, me getting rid of them one by one...
<babble> in any case, you'll need root priveliges to remove items down inside /usr
<babble> have you tried restarting your panel? they may actually be gone, and the menu hasn't quite updated yet
<martinphone> could be
<babble> try this:
<babble> alt-f2
<babble> killall xfce4-panel && xfce4-panel
<martinphone> babble, am I logging out after executing that? DO I have to close all other opened processes?
<babble> ech, my mistake.
<babble> do them one at a time.
<babble> if you've killed your pane, do alt-f2 again
<babble> then:
<Unit193> xfce4-panel -r  should work.
<babble> xfce4-panel
<babble> ah!
<babble> -r :)
<babble> I always forget it's got a reload option :)
<martinphone> I didnt do anything yet. doing separately killall xfce4-panel AND THEN xfce4-panel
<babble> Unit193's is better.
<babble> in your run dialog, just this:
<babble> xfce4-panel -r
<martinphone> do I have to close all other open apps?
<babble> no :)
<martinphone> before proceeding?
<martinphone> ok
<babble> no, stay logged in.
<babble> it'll be just fine
<martinphone> yes, it worked
<babble> check your menu
<babble> if the dead launchers really were deleted, that should have refreshed your menu
<martinphone> Some of them are gone, but others are still here
<martinphone> originally from ubuntu I migrated to xubuntu
<babble> I can't think of an easy way to automatically remove them all
<martinphone> no worries, in 3 weeks 12.04 is out
<babble> how many dead launchers are we talking about? five? 20?
<martinphone> hehe....
<martinphone> like 70 all of them in the "other" category
<babble> if you have that many launchers still in there, are you sure this is for something that's been uninstalled?
<martinphone> now im with http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<martinphone> to try a pure xfce
<martinphone> babble, remember dddeeexxxtteerrr?
<babble> oh, good lord.
<babble> what on earth are you doing?
<martinphone> babble, getting a pure xfce
<babble> have fun
<martinphone> but dont worry too much, in 2 days ill get a hDD
<martinphone> and copy all impartant data there
<martinphone> with firefox, is there any way I can see the screen like when you press f11, but with the "file edit view bookmarks..." line included?
<martinphone> or, do I have to ask this in the firefox channel instead?
<Sysi> martinphone: try Alt F11
<martinphone> thx Sysi
<martinphone> this does not depend on firefox, but xubuntu, right?
<mongy> 12.04 has a fullscreen window menu option and binding, which is nice.
<martinphone> what photo album app should I use? kphotoalbum?
<martinphone> fspot?
<mongy> gthumb is decent, but all depends what you want it to do.
<martinphone> didnt saw it, comes by default
<mongy> ugh, where has the visual bit gone from autoscroll in chrome.
<G__81> why is canonical supporting Xubuntu when its main product is Ubuntu , just curious to know this
<G__81> is Xubuntu a community project only or do people work on Xubuntu in Canonical as such ?
<pleia2> it's a community project
<pleia2> anyone working on it who happens to work at Canonical is doing Xubuntu work in their free time (I can only think of one person though)
<pleia2> it's a recognised flavor, which means they're helping our community by providing development space and infrastructure to work on our project
<pleia2> I don't know why they do it business-wise, because they are nice? :)
<dv310p3r> I'm almost ready to make the switch from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. One big issue I have a question about is dual monitors. I have a dual monitor setup with my laptop where I have my external monitor above my laptop monitor. So I need to be able to set up like this. Is this possible.
<Sysi> easily, if it worked on ubuntu
<dv310p3r> I ask because in running Xubuntu in my VM I don't see way to position the monitors like I do in Ubuntu 10.10's display settings.
<Sysi> use arandr
<dv310p3r> i can apt-get that?
<Sysi> of course
<dv310p3r> cool, gonna test now.
<dv310p3r> Sysi, looks like that might do the trick. Thanks.
<Mordy> hello can someone help how to get back panel 1 I accidently removed ?
<drc> You actually removed it on purpose or it just disappeared?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#One_Panel_Disappeared
<Mordy> I removed
<Mordy> it
<Mordy> i only have bottom dock
<Unit193> Should be able to remove ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ hit alt+f2 and run  xfce4-panel -r
<Mordy> I need to remove ~/.config/xfce4/panel/?
<pleia2> that would get rid of all your customized settings
<pleia2> you can't "get back" a panel you deleted, but you can add a new one
<drc> whew...I was wondering what rock I had been under :)
<pleia2> go to Settings > Settings Panager > Panel
<Mordy> how to delete ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ this directory?
<Mordy> in terminal?
<Unit193> Mordy: Do you want to reset your panel config (which will get your panel back), or just add the panel back (which will save your other changes to panels)?
<Mordy> I want original panel back I have fresh installiton of xubuntu :)
<Unit193> You can open a terminal and type  rm -rv ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<Unit193> Then hit  alt+F2 and type   xfce4-panel -r
<Mordy> done but nothing happend
<Mordy> only icons dissaphered from bottom dock
<Unit193> cp -r /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/   but it should have automagically pulled it in, it did for me that time...
<Mordy> ok i will try
<Mordy> i typed this and terminals just jump in new line
<Unit193> Try logging out and back in now, it copied the defaults back.
<Mordy> ok I'm back still the same problem
<Unit193> Could that be a cached session in .cache?
<well_laid_lawn> pkill xfce4-panel &&  rm -rv ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ && xfce4-panel &
<Mordy> ok will try here is the link how looks like now shrani.si/f/2S/uM/cLcBLw9/screenshot-04052012-0930.png
<Mordy> ok it killed bottom dock
<Mordy> do i need to log out again?
<Mordy> or I will just install xubuntu 1 more time :D
<well_laid_lawn> pkill xfce4-panel &&  rm -rv ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ && xfce4-panel &   is one command and should have restarted the panel
<Mordy> nothing happend
<Mordy> [3] 1675 [2]   Exit 1
<Mordy> this is what I get when I typed in this
<well_laid_lawn> any panel showing? - it's hard to see from here
<Unit193> Unless somehow he's using a different panel, maybe ps aux |grep panel
<Unit193> ?
<Mordy> no, now im without panels
<Mordy> only icons on dekstop
<Mordy> will try logout
<Mordy__> bottom panel is back like I show you before
<Mordy__> im gonna just reinstall so don't bother  :D
<martinphone> I have cleaned my laptop of all ubuntu, kubuntu and lubuntu packages aiming for a clean xfce installation, but instead of plymouth for both log in and out I get "ubuntu studio, linux for creative humenas"
<martinphone> where did that come from?
<muntiKubu_> martinphone: did u install a fresh xubuntu?
<martinphone> muntiKubu_, no http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<martinphone> can you guys use parole with kernel 3.0.0.18?
<martinphone> it segfaults for me, am I the only one?
<Unit193> I think one of the M* nicks was having problems with it.
<martinphone> will xubuntu 12.04 fit into a cd?
<Unit193> Yep.
<mongy> martinphone: thats the kernel bug
<mongy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/119223/updating-to-3-0-0-18-generic-new-linux-kernel-ubuntu-carshed
<martinphone> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/desktop/... 64 bits is amd64, right?
<Unit193> Basically, yes.
<Unit193> You can use 32 on a 64 machine though.
<martinphone> what do you mean basically?
<Unit193> It is, yep.
<martinphone> Unit193, my I ask which one you use?
<Unit193> 32.
<martinphone> ok
<Unit193> address sizes: 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual   I can't use 64.
<martinphone> i wish all torrents woudl be so fast as this one :)
<martinphone> were*
<martinphone> what will happen if my machine cannot support 64 bits? will it just not load?
<Unit193> Yep, but you can check first.
<Somnath> hello
<martinphone> I cannot mount usb sticks, when I try, file manager closes
#xubuntu 2012-04-06
<xubuntu363> :)
<xubuntu105> Hello, could I please ask if the Beta 2 release can be updated to "final" when it arrives? Or would I need to re-install?
<drc> Just update as indicated...no re-install needed.
<xubuntu105> Excellent, thanks for your time.
<drc> np, I'll send you a bill... :0
<xubuntu105> :)
<xubuntu874> Hi I installed Xubuntu because my machine no longer had enough RAM for Ubuntu. Gut it also does not Have enough memory for the latest version of flashplugin. Is there an older flash version available?
<xubuntu874> To clarify I dont have enough Video memory for latest flashplugin in Xbuntu (64MB) is there a version that will work for me to see ustream?
<xubuntu874> OK I guess not  I'll keep trying other places
<Mokura> Okay, I updated to 12.04b2, and the wireless network indicator doesn't want to change its icon when I select a new theme, and it no longer displays the signal strength in the tooltip.
<Mokura> Not a deal-breaker, but slightly annoying, and not sure how/where to look for its config.  Looking in home, for starters.
<Sysi> try running xfce4-panel -r
<Mneumonic> Does anyone else have a problem where Thunar takes about 20 seconds to start up upon a fresh boot of Xubuntu 11.10
<Unit193> Mneumonic: Known bug.
<Mneumonic> Is there any workaround for this?  It's not the most annoying thing in the world but it slows work down a lot
<Mokura> No change, Sysi
<Mokura> the network bars are pretty much the only icon that doesn't change
<Mokura> persistent through reboots/relogs
<Mokura> bleh
<Unit193> Mneumonic: Do you use shared network folders?
<Mokura> gonna try reinstalling the package :\
<Mokura> Well, that didn't seem to do anything.
<Mokura> It's just that applet, it seems.
<Mokura> Dunno why it would stick from an upgrade.
<Mneumonic> Sorry I'm back
<Mneumonic> I dont think I use shared network folders unless they are already shared out of the box
<Unit193> Then you can remove gvfs-backends
<Mneumonic> does it fix the problem?
<Mneumonic> Okay i removed it, gonna reboot and try it
<Mneumonic> Okay that fixed it, thanks!  The only other problem I have with Xubuntu (or regular Ubuntu) is that every time I restart I get a popup that says "network service discovery disabled"  How do i stop this from happening
<Unit193> Heh, that sounds like bluetooth, no?
<Mneumonic> It mentions Avahi, not sure what that is
<Unit193> Not had that myself, but check the startup options in the settings manager.
<Mneumonic> and says "your current network has a .local domain"
<Mokura> oh, I think it's based on the network you're connecting to
<Sysi> your ISPs DNS server resolves .local which it shouldn't do
<Mokura> also, I can't seem to find where the nm-applet keeps its settings
<Mneumonic> how do i fix it?
<Sysi> just a sec..
<Mokura> oh wait, maybe I tried reinstalling the wrong package
<Mokura> welp let's try that then
<Sysi> he needs to edit /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<Sysi> oh, different guy
<Mneumonic> ok I have avahi-daemon open in leafpad
<Sysi> change 1 to 0
<Mneumonic> what does it do?
<Mneumonic> okay i switched it
<Mneumonic> gonna relog and try it out
<Mneumonic> Sysi thanks, problems are all fixed now.  Xubuntu is a great distro
<Mokura> Removing and reinstalling gnome-network-manager didn't seem to do any good either.
<Mokura> (Also Firefox boots on startup now because I left save session info checked, and I'm not sure how to fix that.  Save a session with no apps running?)
<Unit193> Remove them from .cache
<Mokura> terminal fiddlery gives me this when I try running nm-applet on its own
<Mokura> http://pastebin.com/5jHpe2xW
<Mokura> although I did find this
<Mokura> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/927393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927393 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu831> hi
<xubuntu831> hi
<Mordy> hi can anyone tell me how to move panel 1 to bottom?
<Mordy> ok I unlock the panel and moved to bottom :D
<newby> hello
<newby> I want to know how can I rename Guest account and how to set it's default lang to my native language instead of English
<newby> All I have found on the internet was how to disable it
<newby> which I dont want
<well_laid_lawn> !ibus | newby
<ubottu> newby: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<newby> i know about ibus, but I'm asking how to change language in guest account (account which copies temporary files to /tmp and has restrictions so anyone can use it without messing with my data)
<newby> anyone can use my PC
<newby> w
<newby> sorry
<well_laid_lawn> !kiosk
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481515
<Sysi> I'm not sure if that covers everything
<newby> Sysi: thanks
<martinphone> hi
<martinphone> after my turning to a pure xfce machine I need some plug ins to listen to online radio, can you tell me som packages I need?
<ochosi> martinphone: you could try radiotray
<martinphone> ochosi, im trying to do that
<martinphone> ochosi, it works, its just that all ym taiwanese radio stations need a plug in, any idea?
<martinphone> my
<ochosi> sry, i have no clue about taiwanese radio stations
<martinphone> my gstreamer installation is missing a plug in, is that of help?
<martinphone> for the radio thing, again
<mongy> martinphone: you need to have the right url for it, it's not like a web based player
<mongy> what is your url?
<martinphone> the url of the station I try to use you mean...
<mongy> what are you using as the url yes
<martinphone> dont know, I added a whole bunch of radio stations like a year ago to a file, I dont remeber how I did it, im googling to re find the instructions I followed... its all I can say
<ochosi> martinphone: so you're missing gstreamer plugins?
<martinphone> ochosi, thats what radiotray says...
<ochosi> martinphone: in that case install the -bad and -ugly plugins is what i'd suggest (i always forget which ones are used for mp3)
<mongy> well if you get the url for it I'll have a look
<martinphone> ochosi, bad and bad multiverse or just the latter?
<ochosi> martinphone: i think either of the two should be ok
<martinphone> it would really help me to have a clock with different time zones in the tray, is that possible?
<martinphone> like back in gnome
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> The countdown on xubuntu.org, is that in hours or days?
<Myrtti> days probably, why?
<ThePendulum> I guess days, for it says it's less than a month before it will be released.
<ThePendulum> Just wondering
<ThePendulum> It would be a bit silly to state it's less than a month when it's less than a day, obviously
<Myrtti> the usual target date to releasing a new release is the last thursday of xx.yy
<Myrtti> or there abouts
<ThePendulum> I didn't know that
<holstein> martinphone: i would just try using the one from gnome2 if its still in the repos
<martinphone> ...
<martinphone> ok
<ThePendulum> I guess I'm going to pull off a fresh install of Xubuntu
<ThePendulum> Last time I'll install 11.10 I guess :P
 * mongy running 12.04 with no issues thus far
 * drc also
<mongy> not even that blueman applet crash I seemed to always get..even though I don't have bt
<ThePendulum> The last time I tried it it wasn't very polished, has it improved a lot?
<ThePendulum> (since about 2-3 weeks ago)
<mongy> depends what you call polish
<ThePendulum> If I install 12.04 now, do I need to reinstall it as soon as it is released, or does it just update along?
<Blackie_> hi, can anyone tell me how to remove border from icons on dekstop?
<ThePendulum> Blackie_: What exact border are you referring to? I don't see any here, by default
<mongy> ThePendulum: only difference between beta and final are package versions.  keep it updated and it will be final.
<ThePendulum> Alrighty
<Blackie_> ThePendulum: name of icon have border
<ThePendulum> Do you mean that text background?
<Blackie_> yes
<ThePendulum> I've wondered this for a long time as well
<Blackie_> its ugly :D
<ThePendulum> ^
<ThePendulum> It depends on the theme and the background how bad it is, but it very often doesn't match very well
<Blackie_> what about icons I can't move icon on right edge it's far away from right side
<ThePendulum> ^ This as well. The only 'solution' I've found so far, is setting the icon size so they can move further to the sides
<ThePendulum> The desktop icons are 21px here, and I can move them all the way to the sides now
<Blackie_> I have 72 px icons :D
<ThePendulum> Mother of god.
<ThePendulum> Well... just scale them up or down until you find the sweet spot :P
<mongy> you need to edit your theme's gtkrc file and change the bg_color I think.
<mongy> let me have a gander
<ThePendulum> I haven't experimented with themes much, I'd trust mongy more if I were you, Blackie_
<mongy> don't trust me :)
<Blackie_> ok I have solved this problem with icon :D
<mongy> I'm just a tinkerer
<ThePendulum> Is there any possibility to add a mild drop-shadow to the panels? I am experimenting with adding another panel with nothing but a shadow background, but it overlays the windows which is... horrible
<mongy> the thing is, I personally need that bg colour for my text to stand out on the backdrop I have
<Blackie_> any of you using nvidia graphic card?
<ThePendulum> mongy: There often are colours that fit better to the theme yet still make the text easy to read
<ThePendulum> Blackie_: I wish I was. I god damnit wish I was.
<Blackie_> I have problem with duplicating monitors
<mongy> yeah but the one my theme provides is already good enough.  personally.
<ThePendulum> That could be
<ThePendulum> Blackie_: What is it?
<Blackie_> when I do Twine option on 1 screen resulution goes crazy and on another monitor is fine
<ThePendulum> What's twine? :(
<Blackie_> TwinView
<Blackie_> :D
<ThePendulum> Oh, I just use xrandr :P
<martinphone> back in 2 hours
<ThePendulum> Certainly
<vooze> Is there a way to change the full name of a user in xubuntu?
<vooze> made a typo during install :/
<ThePendulum> vooze: Yes, 1 second
<ThePendulum> Menu > System > User and groups
<ThePendulum> You'll see your name their, with Change... on the right of it
<ThePendulum> About that, is there a way to change my photograph? I look derpy
<mongy> lol
<vooze> ah, i just figured it would be in "normal settings" like gnome i guess ;) thanks alot
<ThePendulum> Nothing fancy about it indeed :P
<mongy> ThePendulum: does it use the .face file like gnome?
<ThePendulum> mongy: Eh... I don't know that!
<mongy> well is there a .face in your ~ then.
<ThePendulum> I just read that as a real-life sentence
<ThePendulum> "Well, there's a face in your *beep* then."
<ThePendulum> Oh, I see it now indeed
<ThePendulum> What kind of image file is it? Jpeg, png?
<mongy> png I think.  I don't know for sure I never have one
<mongy> nor did have in gnome
<ThePendulum> I am trying to demolish a Logitech keyboard
<ThePendulum> Impossible.
<ThePendulum> What is the latest 12.04 version?
<ThePendulum> I've got 12.04 Beta2 from 26/03
<bazhang> ThePendulum, #ubuntu+1 for that
<baizon> ThePendulum: kernel 3.2.0-22 is the last one
<martinphone> i got rid of all kubuntu stuff, but plymouth shows a kubuntu screen, not xubuntu...
<mongy> martinphone: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<mongy> sudo update-initramfs -u
<martinphone> thx mongy
<martinphone> mongy, its now updating 3.0.0.18 kernel, but im logged in with 3.0.0.17 due to segfaults on .18, will the second command work on any kernel I choose?
<martinphone> I mean, once executed, xubuntu screen will appear no matter what kernel I choose, right?
<mongy> it should work for whatever kernel you boot.
<martinphone> ok...
<martinphone> does anybody here 64 bits?
<mongy> me
<martinphone> is it faster than 32 bits? I mean, noticeably?
<martinphone> only marginal benefits?
<mongy> I can't really say, it's been ages since I used 32bit.  I doubt it would be noticeably faster anyway.
<martinphone> speed is the main reason im leaving 32 bits, are there other reasons?
<mongy> I've read there is slight performance gain over pae kernel if you have 4gb or more
<mongy> I tend not to think about it, I just install what my hw supports.
<mongy> there's no reason not to use it these days.
<magerquark> hi, i have two sound devices in my netbook, xubuntu uses the internal soundcard, but i want to use the usb-device, thx in advance for your help
<Sysi> magerquark: install and use pavucontrol
<magerquark> Sysi, thank you very much for help, it works strike
<Sysi> np
<Os_Maleus> hi all! can You tell me an open-source vector graphic program for LinuxÜ
<magerquark> well, enjoy your day, i am off to a network session now
<Os_Maleus> *Linux?
<Sysi> Os_Maleus: inkscape
<Os_Maleus> Sysi: thanks! that one looks suitable. :-)
<martinphone> how much can a 8gb ram memory cost?
<Os_Maleus> martinphone: at which corner of the world?
<Sysi> in rather expensive nordic country, 54€
<martinphone> Os_Maleus, just wanted to compare prices with poor portugal
<Os_Maleus> martinphone: www.idealo.de www.gaizhals.at ... for German and Austrian market.
<martinphone> danke Os_Maleus
<martinphone> cant I donwload 12.04 64bits beta2 in a torrent?
<Os_Maleus> martinphone: You are welcome!
<martinphone> bist du nicht deutsch?
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to make a panel hide behind windows, yet not autohide when there's no cursor nearby?
<Sysi> no
<baizon> ThePendulum: no
<baizon> adeskbar can do this
<baizon> its calld intellihide
<Sysi> well, you can set in config files panel to be 1px from border when it behaves like that
<ThePendulum> baizon: I'd say Window Dodge would be what I'm looking for
<baizon> hmm ok
<Mord_> hello I have urgent case here I have installed latest nvidia drivers and restarted pc but now it freezes at logo screen / progress bar? can anyone help
<martinphone> i cannot mount external HDD. they appear with their correct names in file manager, but if I click on them, file manager closes. I can open a terminal and cd to it, files are there
<martinphone> sudo mkdir /media/usb; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb doesnt work, it is already mounted
<martinphone> automount problem?
<baizon> so its not a mount problem
<baizon> when you can access it within the terminal
<martinphone> ... ok
<baizon> its not working with thunarr?
<baizon> what filesystem is it?
<baizon> ntfs?
<martinphone> ext4
<martinphone> im sorry, thunar = file manager?
<baizon> indeed
<martinphone> it doesnt wor with thunar then
<martinphone> k
<baizon> what version of xubuntu?
<martinphone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/917884/
<martinphone> 11.04
<baizon> i would recommend to update your os
<baizon> to 11.10
<martinphone> crap, sorry
<martinphone> 11.10 in the machine
<baizon> whats dmesg saying?
<baizon> anything unusual?
<martinphone> what command do I have to write? just dmesg?
<baizon> yes
<martinphone> last lines of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/917896/
<martinphone> There is another line somewhere in the middle of the output
<martinphone> im looking for EXT4, do you need the whole output?
<baizon> i would recommend to report it as a bug
<martinphone> would they need the whole output?
<baizon> i think so
<martinphone> baizon, have you read "maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended" ?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> you can try to do it
<martinphone> http://openfsg.com/index.php/Using_e2fsck._File_System_Check makes me be cautious
<baizon> yeah it will delete the broken blocks and the data will be lost
<baizon> thats "normal"
<martinphone> unglaublich?
<baizon> ?
<martinphone> that was for leo-unglaub
<leo-unglaub> lol
<baizon> martinphone: have you checkd it?
<leo-unglaub> like i never heared that one before
<martinphone> baizon, no cause Id prefer not to risk any loss of data. what bothers me in this case is that ALL of the 2 external HDD and 2 USB sticks I have plugged in show the same error at the same time, since I migrated from ubuntu to xubuntu...
<martinphone> so, bist du deutsch?
<baizon> hmm so that will be a thunar bug :)
<baizon> send a bugreport to launchpad or the thunar team
<martinphone> ill wait till tomorrow when I but a new external HDD and read what happens
<martinphone> buy<*
<baizon> ok
<martinphone> how do you americans or british differenciate between but and butt (shen speaking)?
<martinphone> when*
<baizon> any ideas? my xchat-indicator isnt working like in this picture http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4270057604_3494448067_o.png
<baizon> i installd the xchat-indicator package
<ewe>  behöver hjälp med ljud och video på min laptop, nån som har lust att hjälpa?
<ewe> hej
<CarlBearcoon> Can somebody help me with a sound problem?
<CarlBearcoon> Anyone?
<xubuntu046> hi there, I need help, please
<babble> go ahead and ask your question, xubuntu046 - if anyone knows, they'll answer.
<xubuntu046> This my first installation and my screen are all black, can't access anything except Firefox
<xubuntu046> how much time will it take xubuntu to install...
<xubuntu046> ?
<babble> it depends on several factors, among them the speed of your installation media and the speed of your computer.
<babble> if you're installing from CD, plan on an hour or so.
<babble> (on slow-to-midrange hardware)
<xubuntu046> its a Pentium 4, 1.8Ghz, 640mb RAM, 40GB HD
<babble> if you're installing from cd, probably 30-45 mins.
<babble> so budget a bit more for fiddly things
<xubuntu046> it's been circa 80 minutes
<babble> how far along are you? where's the install at?
<xubuntu046> my screen is black and fool of me i move the install screen to another work place so now I cant view at all...
<babble> well, hmm.
<babble> that presents a problem.
<xubuntu046> yeah
<babble> an hour and a half sounds like something may be stuck.
<xubuntu046> can't see the dock neither the clock or anything else
<babble> are you installing on a second partition? anything that will die horribly if you reboot now?
<xubuntu046> well no... im using the hole HD for installing Xubuntu
<babble> is this a new install? No user files to worry about?
<martinphone> logging in I see a kubuntu plymouth, logging out a xubuntu one. sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth has been checked twice as 8 (xubuntu) whats wrong?
<xubuntu046> Nothing at all, in fact this the second try...  first one erased Win XP but got an electric problem... so I retry (this one) so no file to worry about
<babble> I'd guess the installer is stuck, but without seeing it there's probably not an easy way to tell.
<babble> if it were me, I'd reboot the machine and try again.
<babble> (don't move the installer off your workspace this time. hehe)
<xubuntu046> yeah... just i got desperate...
<babble> why?
<babble> if it's a clean installation, there's nothing to really worry about losing.
<babble> short of harware issues, I guess, if you had a power outage or something, but that's not awfully likely
<xubuntu046> well so you think it is best to  do the re install?
<xubuntu046> or do you know any hot keys that allow me to view again the menus and anything else?
<xubuntu046> 'cause when I move my mouse cursor outside Firefox its seems like been procesin', but my cd drive is like stopped...
<xubuntu046> babble, thanks a lot pal... I'll retry the darn installation thanks for your time
<babble> d'
#xubuntu 2012-04-07
<tak> Hello
<tak> I am having an issue setting my second display to allow 1366x768 in xubuntu. I can only set it to 1024x768.
<tak> The default display allows 1280x800
<tak> The second display can go below 1024x768 but not higher.
<tak> Can anyone help?
<tak> I have been looking online and it suggest to edit the xorg.conf  file, but I also read it isn't supported anymore.
<bazhang> it will be followed if you write one, though
<tak> I don't have a clue where t begin in setting the resolution to 1366x768.
<tak> t=to
<tak> Any suggestions on what to write to the file?
<tak> Also, where to save it?
<tak> In the terminal, when I type "xrandr -q"
<tak> I get
<tak> LVDS1 connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm
<tak>    1280x800       59.9*+
<tak>    1024x768       60.0
<tak>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<tak>    640x480        59.9
<tak> VGA1 connected 1024x768+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<tak>    1024x768       60.0*
<tak>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<tak>    848x480        60.0
<tak>    640x480        59.9
<xubuntu349> hi everyone! do you know what must I type for mi installation to get completed?
<xubuntu349> It says: Installing system" but it looks like I cant connect to the server... what can I do?
<k_sze> In the GUI Task Manager, what's the difference between "Kill' and "Terminate"?
<cazador> hi
<bmk1189> Good morning/afternoon. Does anybody know how can I let an applet change CPU frecuency?
<wickedwiccan_> question if i install xubuntu 12.04 will i need to reinstall when 12.04 releases?
<holstein> wickedwiccan_: you shouldnt... assuming you join #ubuntu+1 and keep up with when its ok to update
<Machux> ciao a tutti, qualche italiano??
<hello> Hello, I was wondering if there was a media player that offered the same radio selection as XBMC?
<hello> radio channel selection that is
<hello> So there are no other comparable programs ?
<hello> Hmm Well thanks for no help. Not surprised. Most supports rooms are like this. And yes I am aware it is free. But why do 90 people sign into a help, and not bother to ... Uhhhhh HELP...LMFAO
<hobgoblin> probably didn't see it - I certainly didn't
<hobgoblin> or couldn't help
<hello> Well no problem sorry for the beef. But like I said most support channels are like this . No one responds.
<hobgoblin> I've never used xbmc so coudln't help anyway
<hello> And my other point why do people sign into this channel and then walk away or ignore. I would rather be in a room with 5 people and they are trying to help. then 100 people and no one see' knows or declines to respond.
<hello> Like I said. Sorry and thank you for the reply.
<xubuntu127> hi everybody, i'm downloading xubuntu right now :)
<MordFustang> so? :D
<well_laid_lawn> that's a bit cheeky
<xubuntu257> asd
<xskydevilx> How exactly do I move the applets to the very right of the top panel, per say? Cause whenever I do it, it snaps to the next one.
<xubuntu257> Have you tried right-clicking and selecting move?
<xskydevilx> Eh, that's what I'm doing actually. Does anything need a snapshot of what I'm trying to do?
<hobgoblin> might help
<well_laid_lawn> I got lost on "snaps to the next one"
<xubuntu257> Yeah, it might
<MordFustang> can anyone help how to activate middle mouse wheel button?
<hobgoblin> should just work - never had to activate it
<xubuntu257> Activate? Which application, or what exactly do you want the middle click to do?
<xubuntu257> Like hobgoblin said, it should just work
<xskydevilx> Okay, does thing help you illustrate what I wanna do? http://i.imgur.com/Oq6ar.png
<hobgoblin> yes
<xubuntu257> @xskydevilx add a new notification area or seperator (right click and select "Panel" then "Add new Items"
<hobgoblin> xskydevilx: hang on - think I got it
<hobgoblin> right click on panel - panel preferences
<xskydevilx> Yeah?
<hobgoblin> in the items tab then add a seperator to the bottom of the list - move the one you want on the right to below the seperator
<hobgoblin> then edit the seperator and expand it
<hobgoblin> try that
<xskydevilx> Thanks a lot! I totally forgot to expand the thing...
<hobgoblin> :)
<xskydevilx> Is anyone familiar with PCLinuxOS Pheonix edition?
 * hobgoblin thanks whoever I read in here doing the same thing :)
<hobgoblin> nope
<xskydevilx> It has this really cool XFCE theme.
<xskydevilx> It's sort of a mix of elementary icons and those of mint.
<xskydevilx> Does anyone seem the font rendering is not that well? Like when I install Arial and got to a website, the font is totally stretched out.
<xujoj> ji
<xujoj> hi
<xujoj> any one capable to help with acpi fan control ?
<baizon> he waited 4 min :(
<mongy> :(
<martinphone> what does Daemon is inhibited mean? I cannot mount an usb stick
<Wulong> It means that a underlaying program is not running. Probably thuunar-volman in your case.
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<martinphone> yes, its thunar related Wulong , what can I do?
<ThePendulum> I was wondering, is it possible to edit the menu background colour? And if so, where/how?
<drc> ThePendulum: edit the gtrkrc
<drc> or whatever the gtk3 equvilent is (gtk.css?)
<ThePendulum> I wish it was CSS :O
<ThePendulum> But where can I find it?
<ThePendulum> Is it the themerc file?
<drc> ThePendulum: Ah...sorry, that was for XFCE, IIRC, the themerc is for GNOME.
<ThePendulum> Strange, the themerc file is found in the xfwm4 folder of the theme and changes do apply
<ThePendulum> I figured the theme is build for the Unico theme engine. How do I find out what engine is running now?
<martinphone> Failed to eject "8.0 GB Filesystem" One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdb. that happens whe I try to unmount a usb stick
<martinphone> and then there is this unexplained "writting data to device", but I havent copied or pasted anything
<dariebi> hi all
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know what file will most likely include the background color for menus?
<drc> gtk 2 or3?
<drc> IRRC /usr/share/themes/Greybird/gtk-2.0/gtkrc or /usr/share/themes/Greybird/gtk-3.0/gtk.css as examples.  If I'm totally wrong, the file should be in those dirs <somewhere>.
<ThePendulum> I was exactly at that point :P
<ThePendulum> How do I find out if I should edit either gtk 2 or 3?
<drc> If it has both dirs, then I'd edit both...some apps don't do gtk3 yet, last I heard.
<drc> also...copy the dir (Greybird) to ~/.themes and work with it there...that way you never mess up the original.
<ThePendulum> I would like to edit the colors of the main menu, the one that's in the panels
<ThePendulum> (to start with)
<babble> if you're installing some common gnome apps, they'll be built against gtk3
<babble> Synaptic, file-roller and some others that are easily usable in xubuntu will need whatever changes you're making to go in gtk3 for your theme
<ThePendulum> What about the application menu?
<babble> that should be gtk2
<babble> one way to test is to put a symlink for the gtk-3.0 folder for a totally different theme (one with gtk3 support) in your ~/.config folder and then load your gnome app
<ThePendulum> It's a tad harder to find the right file in gtk2 though, hehe
<babble> if it uses the different theme, that's one that will need the gtk3 theming in your custom theme.
<ThePendulum> I'm editing the elementary theme, btw
<coldpizza72i> does Xubuntu not come with a windows manager anymore?
<hylian> coldpizza72i, xfce is your desktop environment, if that's what you meant...
<baizon> coldpizza72i: im sorry, but i dont understand your question
<coldpizza72i> i installed xubuntu but i guess it was the windows manager that didn't automatically load when i booted …i just logged in via cli
<baizon> coldpizza72i: which version?
<coldpizza72i> 11.10 alternate
<baizon> maybe its a driver problem with you graphics card
<coldpizza72i> I'm using vmware fusion
<baizon> so install the vm guest additions
<hylian> baizon, actually that makes sense.
<baizon> thank you hylian
<coldpizza72i> do you know if thats part of vmware tools
<baizon> no, sorry never used vmware. Im using Virtualbox
<hylian> coldpizza72i, whatever graphics card vmware is emulating may be the culprit. 11.10 might not have the driver for it.
<coldpizza72i> do you think ubuntu would have the same prob
<baizon> if it is a new version of vmware especially
<baizon> yes
<hylian> coldpizza72i, i really do not know. i used to do a lot of virtualbox stuff, but ubuntu always had the drivers for that, because the emulation was for a simple intel graphics chipset. hard not to have drivers for something that simple.
<coldpizza72i> i have in tell as well
<coldpizza72i> intell
<hylian> coldpizza72i, you are emulating an intel?
<baizon> yes there is a problem with the new intel hardware and linux
<coldpizza72i> not sure
<baizon> try xubuntu 12.04 beta2
<rarog> Привет всем! а по русски тут можно общаться? или подскажите русскоязычный канал
<baizon> englisch plz
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rarog> jkjhak
<drounse> where can i fins xubuntu 12.04
<drounse> find*
<holstein> drounse: this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<supermario182> hey everyone, just installing xubuntu for the first time. ive been leaning away from regular ubuntu as of late and wanted to check this out.
<drounse> holstein, yes thank you!
<holstein> supermario182: xubuntu = ubuntu with XFCE and other customizations
<drounse> xubuntu isnt really different than ubuntu other than xfce
<drounse> supermario182, ^
<holstein> if you are trying to get away from unity, xubuntu = win.. getting away from ubuntu would be a different story
<drounse> holstein, does ubuntu/xubuntu have anything like the arch build system?
<holstein> drounse: you'd have to elaborate, but everything is open...
<supermario182> havent used arch, dont u have to compile everything by hand? u should be able to do that in ubuntu. but it also has a software centre, and u can install packages from command line as well
<supermario182> like so "sudo apt-get install <packages>
<supermario182> "
<drounse> well i used to use ubuntu, but i wanted to try something new, i love arch but i want to start programming and its a little too unstable, so im coming back, but one of the best features of arch is the "ABS" which downloads source and with a simple "makepkg" you can build it
<drounse> supermario182, no thats gentoo, arch just starts with CLI
<supermario182> how is arch compared to ubuntu? i tried installing chakra in a virtual box, but i could never get it to boot properly for some reason
<mongy> I run arch in a vbox earlier, upto date and everything and apps kept closing for no reason.
<drounse> supermario182, arch is a million times better, dont use chakra just use arch and install KDE, i just wanted something a little more stable because i love to tinker but i break it all the time
<drounse> you can have arch up and running in under ten minutes
<drounse> their channel isnt very helpful if you are struggling
<drounse> mongy, you have to be careful with up to date things in arch
<mongy> I see that.
<drounse> mongy if you use abs, you can remove patches and stuff before compiling and installing
<mongy> chromium, thunar ( I had xfce installed obviously) and libreoffice.. the only things I ran really for more than 30 seconds.
<mongy> randomly closed when I clicked on stuff.
<drounse> mongy, thats strange did you follow the beginners guide when installing?
<mongy> a little.  not much of a beginner either.  I installed what I needed and run startxfce once I added my user
<drounse> hmmm, id try again and follow it, even though youre not a beginner, its just sooo different from ubuntu
<drounse> i wish i could remove thunar from xfce
<mongy> I've installed and used a few in the last decade, inc arch once before now, while ago.  I'll pass for now.  I have what I need and it gets it done.
<mongy> I think this is OT so I'll stop
<mongy> time to reboot into the usb encrypted install I just did that took forever, eek.
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I'm once again trying to add my harddrives to fstab to get them mounted during start-up, but I again forgot how to do this properly
<Otyg> ThePendulum: format of fstab; disk (/dev/ or UUID) mountpoint (directory) options (default use to be good) dump (0 most of the time) pass (>1 most of the time)
<ThePendulum> I realize that, it can be found on the man page
<Otyg> yes
<ThePendulum> /dev/sdb /mnt/stor2 ntsf defaults 0 0
<ThePendulum> That's what I've got now
<Otyg> (forgot fs-type :D)
<Otyg> ThePendulum: /dev/sdb == "the disk", you want the partition... try /dev/sdb1
<ThePendulum> Touché.
<ThePendulum> It's always something like that when I'm looking for major mistakes
<ThePendulum> brb, reboot
<ThePendulum> Strange, it still doesn't work
<Otyg> ThePendulum: errormsg in dmesg and messages/syslog?
<ThePendulum> Where does one find those?
<ThePendulum> -_-
<ThePendulum> Slap me in the face, will you?
<ThePendulum> There is a terrible amount of data in the dmesg output, where should I be looking?
<Otyg> ThePendulum: open terminal -> dmesg for the first (dmesg | grep /dev/sdb can be a good choice)
<ThePendulum> Ah yes, grep
<ThePendulum> Nothing, apparently
<Otyg> grep /dev/sdb /var/log/syslog
<ThePendulum> There we go
<ThePendulum> Apr  8 00:56:08 niels-main ntfs-3g[2586]: Mounted /dev/sdc1 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
<ThePendulum> I see nothing wrong here
<Otyg> ThePendulum: sudo mount, what does that say?
<Otyg> ...or just mount...
<ThePendulum> Mounting the disks or just the return of 'sudo mount'?
<Otyg> mount without arguments just shows mounted fs's
<Otyg> look for /dev/sdc
<ThePendulum> I know, they're not part of the list
<Otyg> hmm... anything in /media ?
<ThePendulum> Nope
<ThePendulum> Sidenote: I terminted that mount, so it probably just isn't mounted
<ThePendulum> It just took incredibly long
<ThePendulum> Longer than it should take, for sure
<Otyg> hmm
<ThePendulum> *that = the
<Otyg> in fstab; /dev/sdb1 yadda yadda... /var/syslog /dev/sdc1 yadda yadda?
<ThePendulum> I would have to wait until something happens for it to write an error output at least, which is probably a golly long time
<Otyg> It take some time to mount ntfs I've noticed
<ThePendulum> I have done this before, it takes less than a second
<Otyg> ThePendulum: can you mount it manually?
<ThePendulum> I can, the drives were accessible before I added them to the fstab
<Otyg> try to change fstype to ntfs-3g
<ThePendulum> Let me reboot the poo out of my computer
<Otyg> (hard to tell, I don't got any ntfs that automounts atm so it's kind of guess work from my side atm :S )
<ThePendulum> Apparently 'auto' rather than 'ntsf' does the job
<ThePendulum> Thanks for thinking along
<ThePendulum> It really helps when you try to manage your system when you just got back from a party at 1:30 am
<Otyg> hehe, didn't think about auto :D
<Otyg> feeling the same here, it's past 1.40 and my brain doesn't really follow what I do atm :)
<ThePendulum> Where are you from, Otyg?
<ThePendulum> Somewhere from Scandinavia down to Italy I'd say
#xubuntu 2012-04-08
<Otyg> ThePendulum: sweden
<ThePendulum> Close enough
<ThePendulum> I wish I was in Sweden right now, damned
<Otyg> so scandinavia, I can tell you it's quite unpleasant to be in sweden right now... Cold and so on :) Where are you from?
<ThePendulum> The Netherlands. Believe me, to us, the cold in Sweden and Norway is better than the cold here. It has to do with humidity, mostly.
<ThePendulum> Depends on your location within Sweden though. I can imagine you don't want to be in your t-shirt at night at the very north.
<Otyg> Southern sweden, so we've got the coast-cold here atm...
<ThePendulum> True
<ThePendulum> My dream/future plan is to start a company with a friend of mine and settle in northern/middle Norway
<Otyg> sounds like a good plan :)
<Otyg> Anyhow, time for me to sleep before I break something important... Like the coffee-machine ;)
<ThePendulum> Certainly. Goodnight!
<Otyg> same to you !
<ThePendulum> :)
<ThePendulum> Does anyone have an idea what exact file to edit to change the Application menu background color?
<maoranma> Hello. I'm at my wit's end with an issue, and looking at old forum posts online that seem to be a few years outdated hasn't help. My issue is that, if I mute with my mute button on my laptop, everything mutes fine, but if I unmute, pulseaudio master doesn't unmute, and I have to manually unmute it.
<GridCube> maoranma, yeah... that happens...
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> you can try to use keytouch-editor to edit the function related to that particular key
<GridCube> !keytouch | maoranma
<ubottu> maoranma: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<GridCube> maoranma, this link might come handy as well http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/11392/pulseaudio-volume-control-with-media-keys/
<bmk1189> Question: I have problems in xubunbu 11.10 to change the power manager settings. For example: I change time berfore reducing screen brighness, close window and reopen manager, settings aren't configured as I left them.
<bmk1189> does anybody know what can I do?
<holstein> bmk1189: have you logged out? what about after a reboot... what are you trying to change?
<bmk1189> yeah, I have used xubuntu for months... and I was trying to make some changes in cofiguration in order to make my battery (I'm on laptop) last a little bit more...
<bmk1189> then I realize that my configurations where not taking any effect.
<bmk1189> And also, I was trying to change the speedstep (scaling) of CPU vía xfce4-cpufreq-plugin, but doesn't change anything...
<csioktel> Hi, I'm new to xubuntu, any tips to tuning for desktop? (speedup bootup ...etc)
<Prasvet> Привет всем!
<well_laid_lawn> !ru | Prasvet
<ubottu> Prasvet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arpad2> hi
<arpad2> how to set environment variable at a start of an application
<drc> clear
<psycho_oreos> arpad2, wrap the program with a script?
<dariebi> hi all, does anybody know how to create mp3 cds in terminal???
<dariebi> could somebody tell me a german xubuntu server in Xchat?
<forestpiskie> server for what dariebi ?
<forestpiskie> xchat or repositories
<MordFustang> can someone tell why I have old appereance (win 98 style :D) in ubuntu software center and some other apps?
<clausen> xfce4-power-manager-settings doesn't work for me
<clausen> (oops, it just started wroking!)
<mongy> MordFustang: is the theme you use located in ~/.themes?
<MordFustang> mongy: i use cleanlooks
<MordFustang> in xchat is working fine
<mongy> MordFustang: that's the theme then.
<mongy> other themes like greybird, which have a gtk3 template as well which might explain why, work ok
<mongy> I use zukitwo-brave, looks fine to me. Clearlooks (which is crap imo) is the culprit it seems.
<MordFustang> where can i get this theme?
<mongy> gnome-look.or
<mongy> org
<MordFustang> i need to look gtk3 themes right?
<mongy> I'm no theme expert but looking at the clearlooks folder it doesn't have a gtk3 folder, only gtk2 whereas the others have both
<MordFustang> where can i find ~/.themes ? :D
<mongy> you'll have to make it.
<babble> is there a way to gracefully log out of xfce from a postinst script? I tried killing xfce4-session, but that leaves dpkg in an unconfigured state
<clausen> xfce4 power management isn't working for me at all
<clausen> my laptop doesn't suspend when I close the lid
<clausen> and when I restart xfce4-power-manager, the settings tool doesn't work either
<clausen> is there a convenient way to debug it?
<clausen> (short of getting the source, and getting out gdb?!)
<clausen> why is gnome-screen-saver getting launched when I log in?
<martinphone> is there any command or app to get rid of all icons that dont point to a program anymore? (Failed to execute child process "bomberclone" (No such file or directory))
<martinphone> +60 like that
<xubuntu649> awesome
<xubuntu649> tried crunchbang for the acer aspire one
<xubuntu649> a lot of things did not work
<xubuntu649> but xubuntu, 1368x768
<xubuntu649> proper
<martinphone> can I use FSlint to get rid of all broken symlinks in my categorized menu?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> What is the Xubuntu equivalent of gconf-editor?
<Yoplitein> I'm running 11.10 under VMware player
<Yoplitein> I've installed VMware's tools
<Yoplitein> yet clipboard sharing isn't working
<Yoplitein> even with the toolbox program running
<Yoplitein> nevermind, it seems a number of reboots and minor tinkering got it working
<babble-> maybe?
<babble-> ...and no.
<c_smith> babble, did you just ping me?
<babble> yes, sorry.
<c_smith> ah, ok
<babble> I've been having horrendous lag all day
<c_smith> ah, ok
<babble> I tried a couple of the bots and got no response.
<babble> sorry to bug :)
<c_smith> not a problem.
<c_smith> need to get back to this essay, with luck, I'll be done with the 4th by tonight. they aren't due until 8AM Monday.
<wickedwiccan> anyone know how to disable guest from showing up in the login screen?
<forestpiskie> yep
<forestpiskie> 2 secs
<forestpiskie> edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf add a line allow-guest=false and save it
<forestpiskie> well that was a waste of time lol
<wickedwiccan> what is wrong with Xubuntu 11.10.  I can't create pannels cause once I make one and place it on the side of the screen I want all my pannels disappear
<wellness> ciao
<wellness> c'è nessuno?
<wellness> volevo installare xubuntu sul mio acerone
<wickedwiccan> ummm I dont know if anyone is going to understand you
<forestpiskie> english please :)
<wellness> ah ok
<wellness> hello everybody
<wellness> i need to install xubuntu on my acer one netbook
<wellness> which is the first step?
<wickedwiccan> download and burn the iso to a disk :P
<forestpiskie> use a torrent if you can
<forestpiskie> wickedwiccan: so what's up with the panels and did you deal with the guest user
<wickedwiccan> forestpiskie, i'll worry with guest later, these pannels are more serious cause I have none atm.  Anytime I try to make one and I place it where I want it they all just disappear and I have to reboot to have the bottom pannel back.
<wellness> i need an exe file
<wellness> no disk only usb key..
<forestpiskie> wickedwiccan: nothing odd abotu your screen I assume - I had issues getting panel to stay on correct screen
<wellness> 	xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<wellness> or this version xubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<forestpiskie> 32 or 64 bit
<wickedwiccan> how do i disable all but one desktop when I dont have the top pannel bar
<wellness> i think 32
<forestpiskie> the amd one is NOT just for amd cpu's
<wellness> my netbook is anol acer one
<wellness> my netbook is an old acer one
<wellness> then ??
<forestpiskie> wickedwiccan: try completely resetting them - http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=3477
<forestpiskie> wickedwiccan: as far as the guest thing goes I answered you just as you left edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf add a line allow-guest=false and save it
<forestpiskie> wellness: I'd not know without googling
<wellness> actually my netbook run ubuntu
<wickedwiccan> no same thing with pannels I guess I'll find a different xfce distro this is the only one i have tried that has caused this issue
<wellness> i want change to xubuntu...how can i create a usb key for install xubuntu ??
<forestpiskie> wellness: unetbootin
<wellness> ??
<forestpiskie> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wellness> sorry but i dont know very well this os
<forestpiskie> wickedwiccan: not sure then - they disappear as soon as you try to move them?
<forestpiskie> wellness: see the link above
<wellness> i'm rading
<wellness> reading..
<wickedwiccan> they stay as long as I dont place them at the very top or bottom or the far left or right.  If they are anywhere in the middle they are fine
<forestpiskie> tried locking them?
<wickedwiccan> i take that back :P i can create a pannel but moment i pick it up to move it anywhere it disappears once it has been placed down
<forestpiskie> I had similar - bit I have 2 monitors - was looking in the wrong place ...
<forestpiskie> but I'm not sure what's causing them to go for you - sorry
<wickedwiccan> yeah its alright worst comes to worst I can install ubuntu then xfce4 beats the purpose but it works fine that way
 * mongy likes his grub2 stick and isos folder.
<forestpiskie> wickedwiccan: apparently it might be worth removing the configs
<forestpiskie> we did that :(
<wickedwiccan> Its cool I'm thinking of going to Sabayon I liked how prety it is
<forestpiskie> lol
<forestpiskie> hang in the channel - someone else might see and know
<forestpiskie> but I'd probably have tried removing the whole .config/xfce4
<babble> are you trying the Xfce 4.10 preview?
<wickedwiccan> no
<wickedwiccan> 11.10 xubuntu
<babble> have you tried a purge & reinstall of xfce4-panel?
<wickedwiccan> well i'll attempt to reinstall xubuntu but this shouldn't be happening on a fresh install its a serious bug.  I'm gonna try something I found online and see if that works first
<forestpiskie> thanks babble - not been using xfce long enough to have come across oddities
<babble> I had disappearing panels on my initial build of 4.10 (I was missing one panel dependency or other)
<wickedwiccan> ok that guide seemed to fix the problem
<wickedwiccan> ok next problem :P I have nvidia drivers installed and when I move my my windows around they act sluggish this is a gtx 460m 1.5gb video card I'm sure in xfce I shoudln't have a single problem with video performance
<mongy> wickedwiccan: the compositor in xfce is a little poor (imo) so try turning it off.
<wickedwiccan> i enabled some vsync stuff let me see if that fixed it :P
<wickedwiccan> wow i found a few articles with the same problem as me but no one has repsonded to any of them on how to fix it
<mongy> wickedwiccan: still got composting enabled?
<wickedwiccan> Yeah but i found somethign about installing the composit setting manager and disabling vblank and direct refresh i'm rebooting to see if it helps
<mongy> ugh
<tomas> Does Xubuntu 12.04 works with compiz? I have installed ccsm and nothing. Can't rotate cube.
<mongy> wish he would listen to me and try disabling it.
<mongy> tomas: compiz is fine.  use it myself,
<tomas> doesn't work, what should I do?
<wickedwiccan> still happenign and it still happens with xfce composite turned off
<tomas> so no compiz?
<mongy> are all the packages installed?  compiz, compiz-plugins-main ?
<wickedwiccan> I guess xfce just doesn't like this computer
<tomas> yes
<wickedwiccan> why should i be doing any additional installations this is  a fresh install of xubuntu
<mongy> wickedwiccan: so you have bad video performance in xfce with compositing disabled?
<wickedwiccan> why make a distro if your gonna make the user install essental stuff like that
<mongy> tomas: is it running?  compiz --replace ccp
<wickedwiccan> mongy its the windows when i move them they tear
<wickedwiccan> glxgears shows over 12000 fps so I know the nvidia driver is installed correctly
<tomas> will try bear with me, I hadn't to do in all versions before.
<tomas> oops just a wall and no compozites (minimize, close)
<tomas> how do I revert
<mongy> you need to use a window manager that works..  gtk or emerald (you'll need to compile emerald)
<tomas> ehhh thats not LTS. I want to revert, how to remove that --replace ccp
<mongy> ctrl c
<mongy> tomas: stick with 11.10 for now.
<mongy> wickedwiccan: there no nvidia control app to enable vsynv?
<mongy> vsync*
<wickedwiccan> yeah already did it
<wickedwiccan> i think its a bug with nvidia and xfce everyone just says go to a gnome based desktop
<mongy> wickedwiccan: dopen source nvidia same?
<wickedwiccan> I didn't pay 2k for this laptop to be stuck with opensource drivers that suck for gaming :P
<mongy> you paid 2k for a laptop to use linux for *cough* gaming?
<GridCube> gaming... linux?..
<mongy> I know what you mean.  I use ati, and the open driver is quick as far as effects go and video and tear free, but I prefer the proprietary driver since it shuts the fan noise up, and with some tweaking and compiz, tear free.
<martinphone> any idea to get rid of broken links in my categorized "other" menu? fslint doesnt seem to do the thing
<GridCube> martinphone, try editing them out wiht alacarte
<martinphone> GridCube, alacarte = right click?
<GridCube> nope, alacarte its a menu edition software that works with the xfce4-panel
<martinphone> and not exactl what i need: I need a command or an app to automatically find all broken links/direct accesses and get rid of them
<GridCube> oh
<martinphone> i didnt know I had to download 160MB of things to get alacarte
<GridCube> oh no
<GridCube> use --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> sorry, i though those depends where fixed already
<GridCube> ;_; sorry
<martinphone> so sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends  ?
<GridCube> yes
<martinphone>  Command line option --no-install-recommend is not understood
<martinphone> crap
<martinphone> s
<GridCube> you forgot an s
<GridCube> :)
<mongy> its default in 12.04 :)
<martinphone> not there yet
<GridCube> yes, and it has fixed recommends too
<GridCube> in 12.04
<martinphone> where in the categorized menu is alacarte?
<babble> martinphone: recommends (if you did --no-install-recommend, you need the s at the end)
<babble> I'm running alacarte with --no-install-recommends; it does work.
<martinphone> yes babble already fixed
<martinphone> do I have to access it with alt+f2?
<GridCube> martinphone, wont hurt
<babble> no, in Xubuntu, it makes a launcher in Settings > Main Menu
<babble> Apps > Settings (menu, not Setting Manager) > Main Menu
<GridCube> yes, >settings >main menu
<martinphone> a...
<martinphone> different name
<babble> that's a gnome thing.
<GridCube> yep, smart move from alacarte's people
<babble> all manner of gnome things use 'plain language' for the launchers.
<babble> it's six of one, half a dozen of the other, really.
<ThePendulum> For some reason, Xubuntu runs in some kind of classic mode now
<GridCube> mmh?
<martinphone> can I sort all icons in my desktop? Its not in right click
<martinphone> ctrl+something?
<ThePendulum> GridCube: For example, I get http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012040900%3A18%3A31%28Appearance%29.png rather than the latest desktop settings
<ThePendulum> Nautilus rather than Thunar is running
<ThePendulum> (I just figured)
<ThePendulum> eh... *xfwm
<ThePendulum> Hmpf, I don't know what's going on, but something is not right
<GridCube> why do you have nautilus?
<GridCube> O_o
<ThePendulum> I don't know, I get the idea I'm in gnome rather than xfce
<ThePendulum> I all the sudden have a menu editor as well
<GridCube> martinphone, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-auto-arrange-desktop-icons-826043/
<GridCube> ThePendulum, did you happen to install alacarte without --no-install-recommends?
<GridCube> in any case, purge it away
<ThePendulum> GridCube: I installed and removed the avant window manager
<martinphone> holy sh*t, is there an easier way in 12.04?
<ThePendulum> I had this issue before, but I solved it reinstalling Xubuntu completely
<GridCube> martinphone, nope
<GridCube> martinphone, there wont be either, you shouldnt use icons on your desktop, IMHO
<martinphone> why? not a priority?
<ThePendulum> GridCube: That's something I never understood. Why wouldn't you use icons on your desktop?
<GridCube> martinphone, i think you should ask on #xfce for that input
<ThePendulum> There's a screen full of emptyness and why wouldn't you utilize it
<GridCube> ThePendulum, pretty wallpaper and some nice screenlets :D
<ThePendulum> I guess I'm reinstalling Xubuntu once again lol
<GridCube> ThePendulum, no need for that
<GridCube> :P at least for the next few weeks
<GridCube> unistall nautilus
<GridCube> ThePendulum, http://imagebin.org/207239
<ThePendulum> It feels so wrong when I fucked something up and then try to rebuild the old stuff bit by bit :P
<ThePendulum> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012040813%3A37%3A48%28General%29.png
<GridCube> you can delete your config folders and relog in, they should get rebooted
<ThePendulum> That's how it once was before I screwed it :O
<ThePendulum> The desktop switcher feels a bit wrong sitting in the middle there, but I have no idea how to position it better
<GridCube> i don't know what that is
<ThePendulum> What what is?
<GridCube> the desktop switcher
<ThePendulum> Workspace switcher, whatever you prefer :P
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i never use that
<ThePendulum> Multiple workspaces or the switcher?
<GridCube> i use just one desktop
<ThePendulum> Ah
<ThePendulum> Well I prefer having a few, to prevent my programs from clogging up
<GridCube> it really pisses me off when for some reason i start to have more than one
<GridCube> im like... but i had that program open alreadu
<GridCube> s/alreadu/already/
<ThePendulum> Each workspace has its own function for me
<ThePendulum> First one for general stuff, second one for (web)development, 3th one for graphics and 4th one for media/entertainment
<ThePendulum> I'm just going to reinstall Xubuntu, this feels a bit too fucked up
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> ThePendulum, you could like create a new user
<GridCube> and move things around :P
<GridCube> its faster
<ThePendulum> Then I have two users of which one is messed up
<ThePendulum> nooooo
<GridCube> you could delete one :P
<ThePendulum> It still won't remove the mess D:
<GridCube> did you removed nautilus already?
<ThePendulum> Half
<ThePendulum> I am going to reinstall Xubuntu at this very now, brb :P
<ThePendulum> GridCube: Fixed.
<GridCube> :P with a reinstall?
<ThePendulum> Yeah, lol
<ThePendulum> Now I only need to find a place for my workspace switcher
<ThePendulum> And the file that sets the menu colour
<GridCube> use key combinations
<ThePendulum> I like it visual even though I know how to switch
<ThePendulum> It gets a tad harder to know which workspace you're on without the little indicator
<GridCube> mmhm
<babble> I use Window Menu instead.
#xubuntu 2013-04-01
<harris> set up to boot from usb first
<alch3m157> so when i log into my account compiz doesnt work, but when i logout and login compiz works...any idea why this is? my workspaces wont change to the preset 4 wallpapers i set for it
<freejack> hello
<alch3m157> hi
<Guest74600> been awhile since I used IRC
<alch3m157> same
<SunStar> #xubuntu-offtopic
<SuperLag> The icons in the bottom panel... what size are they, by default?
<SunStar> 48x48
<SuperLag> thank you
<neonkidxy> Hello Is there anyone active?
<neonkidxy> I'm having trouble booting Xubuntu 12.10 64bit after installing it to a hard drive that had win7 64bit already installed. It doesn't boot grub.
<holstein> !grub | neonkidxy i would just recover grub and try again
<ubottu> neonkidxy i would just recover grub and try again: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<heoyea> dualboot windows and same hd is bad idea
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> heoyea: it'll work fine ^^
<neonkidxy> So recovering grub will make it the master boot loader?
<neonkidxy> Because right now it's just booting straight into windows
<holstein> neonkidxy: try recovering grub if you want grub to replace the MBR
<noteneton> lol
<neonkidxy> Okay so I'm recovering grub right now, which partition do I install it to? The windows side or the xubuntu side?
<holstein> neonkidxy: i install grub on the hard drive..
<heoyea> sda
<neonkidxy> It installed it originally to sda 7
<neonkidxy> I moved it to sda
<holstein> neonkidxy: grub will replace the mbr.. then allow you to boot both windows and linux.. .right now, it seems you still have the windows bootloader in the way
<heoyea> if u put it on sda7 it only works on that parition thats why ur windows boots up windows only
<neonkidxy> Good to know, that may be a bug in your guy's installer
<heoyea> well is called advance mode
<heoyea> so u should know what u were doing
<neonkidxy> I really should have used advanced mode, I didn't this time because I figured that you had streamilined it.
<holstein> neonkidxy: the installer will let you insatll grub where ever you like.. even somewhere that it wont work
<neonkidxy> Or they not trying to put blame
<neonkidxy> Well thank you I'm going down for a restart.
<FRO5T> Hello guys, can you tell me how much seconds is taking you my website to load: http://linux.sytes.net
<FRO5T> it's not website promotion, just wanna know does I have to move all images on google because my current free webhosting has slower loading time or they've restriceted how much bandwidth all accounts can consume.
<pleia2> FRO5T: please don't do that
<pleia2> it's really really inappropriate here
<FRO5T> all of my friends are offline and don't know which man to ask :{
<pleia2> this is not the place
<FRO5T> ok
<FRO5T> by the way, which is the command to bind the windows key and once I press it to open the menu in 12.04 ?
<SunStar> launcher menu -> settings manager -> keyboard -> Application Shortcuts -> xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu
<FRO5T> thanks SunStar
<friedsoup_> much less talkative in Xub than Ub... probably cause all our comps work ><
<FRO5T> :D
<jessica9898> When xfce loads i always get message that something has crashed, but i can' see details what goes wrong. How to get details ?
<FRO5T> thunar /var/log
<TheSheep> also ~/.xsessionerrors
<jessica9898> How to open this ?
<FRO5T> Hi sheep, happy fools day ;]
<jessica9898> ~/.xsessionerrors
<jessica9898> ?
<TheSheep> jessica9898: open a terminal and type `less ~/.xsessionerrors`
<jessica9898> TheSheep i get " No such file or directory"
<FRO5T> jess - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1011096  http://markmail.org/message/2c4pajjzbuicn5v4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937132 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client stable-3-0 "duplicate for #1011096 ubuntu-sso-login crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Gdk.py: Gdk couldn't be initialized" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<xubuntu476> Hi, I am new to the linux system and have just downloaded Xubunt 12.04. I set up time in the top panel, but it is off one hour back. How can I fix it?
<xome> Hi!
<xubuntu476> hey
<xfce> xubuntu476 : xfce menu -> system -> time and date
<xfce> xfce menu is top left corner
<xubuntu476> o.k. I'll try
<xome> can somebody help with instalation xubuntu 12.04? Problem that this distr doesn''t see network cards on my laptop
<xome> atheros 8165 and realtek rtl8188ce
<xubuntu476> Awesome! It worked! Thank you so much. I fixed an old broken down Windows Vista with Xubuntu 12.04 download and am so pleased with it!
<xome> i tried to update kernels on just installed xubuntu. and all i got that on kernel 3.4+ wifi card was detected and connection was establi
<xome> established but it doesn't work properly, packets was not going.
<xubuntu428> What's the difference between xfce session and xubuntu session - am new to linux.
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: the initial layout of panels
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: in xubuntu session, they are like the old ubuntu -- small panel at the top and bottom
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: in xfce session, they are the xfce defaults
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: you can always change them anyways
<xubuntu428> When I set up Xubuntu session, xfce session followed suit it looks like. I see no difference. Is one better than the other?
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: the choice only works on the first login
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: then you can customize it anyways
<xubuntu428> Can you make one different than the other? I mean, can I have different desktop pictures for each one?
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: some people prefer one, others the other
<xubuntu428> is there a difference in how it runs in cpu?
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: they only differ in what defaults are taken on the first login, later on it uses your custom settings anyways
<TheSheep> I don't think so
<xubuntu428> so, after I custum set xubuntu session, the xfce session does the same? Why would one want to choose between one or the other?  I guess only at the beginning when you set it up is when the two are different, right?
<FRO5T> TheSheep, where gone my wireless connection ? http://imgbox.com/adoLWVJO
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: before that there was only the xubuntu session, but many people coming from other distributions wanted to have the xfce default instead
<FRO5T> My router is broadcasting the BSSID but xubuntu doesn't listed it when I click onto the networkorking app
<TheSheep> FRO5T: what does ifconfig -a show?
<TheSheep> FRO5T: only lo or your network device too?
<FRO5T> everything is normal there
<FRO5T> wlan0, lo are fine
<TheSheep> ok
<FRO5T> got assigned ips
<FRO5T> lo on localhost and wlan0 to 192.168.10.4
<xubuntu428> oh, I see... If I have the same time, weather, and desk top picture the same, what else is different with the default in xfce session than in xubuntu session
<xubuntu428> whatever I don't change?
<xubuntu428> I don't know what the difference is
<FRO5T> ew fixed it, had to click "disable networking" and then waited few seconds until I enable the networking. That's bug in xubuntu
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: after the first login there is no difference
<TheSheep> xubuntu428: if you really want to see the difference, you can create a new user and try the other session on that account
<xubuntu428> o.k.  you mean the very first? sorry  I'm new at this
<xubuntu428> Ya, how DO you do that?
<TheSheep> !user
<xubuntu428> what do you mean !user?
<FRO5T> oh dear
<TheSheep> hmm, ubottu is dead?
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<xubuntu428> o.k. Thank you!
<boris_> hi
<xome> can somebody help with instalation xubuntu 12.04? Problem that this distr doesn't see network cards on my laptop
<xome> atheros 8165 and realtek rtl8188ce
<FRO5T> no networks ?
<xome> i tried to update kernels on just installed xubuntu. and all i got that on kernel 3.4+ wifi card was detected and connection was established but it doesn't work properly, packets was not going.
<FRO5T> I mean you can't see any wireless network ?
<xome> Frost, yes no networks at all wired and wireless
<FRO5T> Untick Enable Networking and wait 5~10 seconds then tick it back to Enable Networking , it should work because same thing happens to me few minutes ago
<FRO5T> http://imgbox.com/adoLWVJO image what happens to me few minutes ago , connection estabilished but can't see my broadcasted network e.g bssid
<xome_> to Frost is any way to prepare distributiv with updated kernel?
<FRO5T> never tried
<xome_> hmm :(
<xome_> and last question in 12.04.2 - default kernel 3.5?
<FRO5T> 3.2.0-39
<xome_> oh :(
<TheSheep> hmm, on my 12.04 it's 3.5.0
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> it's 12.10
<FRO5T> :D
<TheSheep> sorry
<xome_> that's problem looks like support for my hardware appear in 3.4+
<FRO5T> then you should try 12.10 as thesheep mention the kernel number
<TheSheep> xome_: well, install 12.10 then?
<xome_> problem with repo
<xome_> for example, Ubuntu tweak see only 5 repos :(
<FRO5T> you can always add repos
<xome_> by hands only?
<FRO5T> yup
<FRO5T> no my bad , take a look
<FRO5T> http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/a/xubudg13t05.htm
<xome_> ok try it.
<xome_> thanks anyway :
<FRO5T> ;]
<Makdaam> hi, where can I find the xfce-power-manager-settings configuration file? or how can I disable HDD spindown in 12.10?
<TheSheep> Makdaam: just use xfce4-settings-editor
<TheSheep> Makdaam: everything in one place
<TheSheep> Makdaam: the files are as usual all in ~/.config/xfce4
<FRO5T> ScreenSaver->Mode: Disable Screen Saver
<FRO5T> oh power settings, lol
<FRO5T> read screen settings
<TheSheep> there is also a huge icon in the settings manager
<TheSheep> hard to miss, really
<TheSheep> a gigantic power plug with "power manager" written next to it
<FRO5T> Power Manager-> On AC and drag to Never
<TheSheep> FRO5T: he just wants to uncheck "spin down disks"
<FRO5T> it's there where I mentioned , below on ac is "untick or tick" spin down hdd
<TheSheep> yup
<TheSheep> Makdaam: found it?
<FRO5T> seems i will have to make an snapshot tutorial..
<TheSheep> a snapshot?
<Makdaam> but the "spin down hard disks" option is grayed out :/
<TheSheep> Makdaam: LIES
<Makdaam> TheSheep: I found the file, now I'll have to search for the file format
<TheSheep> Makdaam: xml
<Makdaam> ...
<Makdaam> do you happen to have an XSD to validate it?
<TheSheep> Makdaam: you can use the editor, as I suggested
<TheSheep> Makdaam: the editor has
<xome_> Frost but your karma is getting better and better! :)
<TheSheep> Makdaam: did you, by any chance, disable power management on your laptop?
<TheSheep> Makdaam: because that could be one reason why it's grayed out
<Makdaam> I don't recall doing so after the reinstall
<TheSheep> also, I don't think changing anything in the file will help when it's grayed out anyways
<Makdaam> :/
<FRO5T> check the screen saver settings to Untick the Cycle after..
<FRO5T> and see the Advanced tab to uncheck the power management boxes too
<Makdaam> FRO5T: autoscreen saver was disabled and the power management was off too
<TheSheep> Makdaam: maybe you don't have hdparm installed?
<Makdaam> it's here
<Caesi> Hi all. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10. How can I (using the command line) uninstall Ubuntu graphical interface and use xfce?
<FRO5T> Makdaam http://hd-idle.sourceforge.net/
<Caesi> Got it.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<FRO5T> sdparm,hdparm..
<Makdaam> FRO5T: thanks
<FRO5T> Thank on TheSheep :}
<Makdaam> FRO5T: I thank him on a regular basis.
<FRO5T> ;]
<dlumberg> I asked in devel but everyone is sleeping (waited a while for an answer)
<dlumberg> in Xubuntu 13.04 beta Settings Manager > Appearance doesn't change when I change the selected theme...
<dlumberg> and my gtk?? theme that was working before is gone
<dlumberg> any ideas?
#xubuntu 2013-04-02
<SunStar> perhapse permissions preoblem
<dlumberg> perms on what?
<dlumberg> and why would it change on a crash?
<teejmya> So is this place alive, or what?
<SunStar> yeah
<SunStar> when it suites us
<phf> hello, i'm experiencing unexpected trouble with my installation of 12.10. suddenly it won't boot anymore, it just kind of freezes displaying a few messages that are all commented with [OK]. i suggest there's something wrong with the graphics.
<phf> does anybody have any advice? in addition: i installed rosegarden yesterday, that went well. one of the messages, displayed on the screen is "starting timidity alsa midi emulation [ok]", and it is often, but not always, the last message that is displayed, before there is no progress anymore.
<Evil[1]> hello, I got some little questions... I tried ubuntu last year on my laptop and got massive problems with overheat and battery drain (that phoronix thing)... is this problem fix in recent versions?
<Evil[1]> and secondly, is xubuntu is a fully supported distribution?
<SunStar> 1) overheat fixed by running fans more, battery still drains quicker than it should. 2) yes
<phf> okay i just got back into xfce, typing 'startx'. -.- any comments on that? :D
<Evil[1]> hmmm, thanks.
<Evil[1]> 2) is nice to hear... unity isn't my cup of tea, xfce is such a nice thing... but 1) is a real showstopper, to bad... if one thing is excellent in win7, then it's the power management.
<SunStar> i dont know any linux that doesnt excessivly drain the battery
<TheSheep> works fine on non-faulty hardware :)
<SunStar> it should just work
<SunStar> shouldnt need special hardware
<TheSheep> it doesn't need special hardware, but if the hardware maker did something horrible, like in this case, there is nothing you can do
<Evil[1]> yeah... but "more fan" to solve the overheat problem isn't a solution I would bet my bucks on.
<TheSheep> agreed, fixing the hardware is the solution
<Evil[1]> sadly enough, I'm not a hardware manufactor :-P My Acer Aspire 5750G works like a charm, silent and cool... good cheap hardware...
<TheSheep> good for you
<Evil[1]> not that good. as I'd like to change to xubuntu...
<TheSheep> I wish that laptop manufacturers would have a little more transparency about what's inside the laptop you are buying :/
<SunStar> Evil[1], try 13.04
<Evil[1]> hmmm... I have an optimus graphics chipset... so it seems like a good idea to disable the nVidia side of things in the bios?
<TheSheep> or just install bumblebee
<Evil[1]> I just need the nVidia side of things for Diablo 3 which is for windows only anyways...
<TheSheep> bumblebee comes with bbswitch and power management for the nvidia card
<Evil[1]> hmmm... have to read some docs then.
<Evil[1]> interesting.
<Evil[1]> anyway, thanks for the help... I'll give it a try this evening. will report in tomorrow with a "how it went" report :-D
<SliceofLife> hi all
<knome> hello
<SliceofLife> hi, i have come on here looking for awee bit of help after faing to find the answer on google
<Wizard> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SliceofLife> i have this directory: /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo  but i have no system sounds working, can anyone tell me how to get them working please?
<SliceofLife> !Ask i have this directory: /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo  but i have no system sounds working, can anyone tell me how to get them working please?
<ubottu> SliceofLife: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SliceofLife> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SliceofLife> i have this directory: /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo  but i have no system sounds working, can anyone tell me how to get them working please?
<PhoenixSTF> hey anyone installed the amd 13.1 driver?
<niuniomartinez> Hi
<niuniomartinez> I've just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and I've found few issues with OpenGL/Nvidia.
<PhoenixSTF> we are all having issues with grafic cards lately
<niuniomartinez> Oh...
<FRO5T> not me, im radeon user xD
<niuniomartinez> Anyway, I see "jockey" was deprecated.
<niuniomartinez> So, should I have to wait?
<n-iCe> 's back
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> Is there any way to force Java apps to use GTK LAF on Xubuntu?
<Wizard> Seems java reads some gnome-speciffic settings to detect theme and doesn't obey XFCE settings manager :(
<stlu> hi
<lderan> hi
<stlu> I'm trying to find out if sshd gives out information about valid usernames
<Pici> What do you mean?
<stlu> I posted the info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2131725
<stlu> I want to know if the attacker can see which usernames are real or not.
<Pici> no
<Pici> you may want to install fail2ban, which will block repeated failed password logins from the same ip address
<stlu> Yes, I'm thinking of DenyHosts or fail2ban, this is an unexpected exercise for me today...
<stlu> But the odd thing is, when I set PermitRootLogin to No, the attack changed.
<stlu> It should not be able to know anything changed.
<Pici> sshd doesn't give a different error message if the username is valid or invalid
<stlu> freaky coincidence then
<Pici> anyway, fail2ban is one of the first things I install if I have a public facing ssh server.
<genii-around> Pici: I change 22 to something obscure
<stlu> genii-around: as would I, usually.  this is a special case for me, where I wanted it on 22
<stlu> I am planning to offer free shell accounts, in hopes of providing for educational use.
<stlu> ...And perhaps to learn  a thing or two about security from the not-so-good users
<genii-around> Might want to also look at honeypot
<stlu> I've seen the project honeypot page, do you mean setting up my own?
<SunStar> whats wrong with just running an old winme machine with iis?
<SunStar> XD
<stlu> I'm trying out DenyHosts first, since it seems like a simpler method
<xubuntu903> Hi, I when I was set up my Xubuntu 12.04, I went to the site, "Xubuntu, a Classic Beauty" and followed the instructions to update first. I was sent to the Software section where it said that there was a bunch of updates to download, so I did, and I downloaded the new driver there too. Today, I am being told that there are 5 more updates to be had. Is it alright to keep up with updates? I mean, it's not going to hurt my setup right
<xubuntu903> sorry  new here with linux
<Myrtti> the updates aren't offered to make the computers run worse
<Myrtti> that's not their intended effect
<xubuntu903> hahaha  that's funny   o.k.
<Pici> Those are regular security updates that you will continue to see.
<xubuntu903> I just read somewhere to not update, maybe they said, not "upgrade". That would mean another clean download of Xubuntu 12.10 Right?
<Myrtti> there's nothing to upgrade to yet
<Myrtti> unless you push some buttons or switches that should be well hidden
<xubuntu903> oh    what do you mean?  How about 12.10?
<Pici> From 12.04 you can upgrade to 12.10
<Myrtti> ah right, it was 12.04
<xubuntu903> They say that 12.04 is better than 12.10. I also read that you have to save your files and a bunch of stuff before you want to upgrade to 12.10.
<Pici> 'updates' usually just mean upgrading packages on the same release
<Myrtti> sorry, misread
<Pici> You should always preform a backup before any system upgrade.
<xubuntu903> oh   good   that's what I want to know. So,  how long it 12.04 supported, and what exactly does "supported" mean/
<Pici> Chances are, even if things go wrong, you'd still be able to recover your files, but it just makes things easier.
<Pici> 12.04 is supported for 5 years, which means that security updates will be published for that amount of time.  It does not mean that you will packages updated with new features though.
<xubuntu903> o.k.   that's good.. I think that's all of my questions for now. Thanks!
<knome> Pici, 3 years for xubuntu though.
<paulofr> algum brasileiro ou falar portugues ?
<stlu> frick, I finished configuring DenyHosts and the attacker has gone elsewhere...
<stlu> I wanted to see my new tool in action!
<stlu> DenyHosts processed my existing log, denied my attacker already.  So I won't have to wait after all!
<n-iCe> guys
<n-iCe> how is it called when you move the mouse to a corner and all the windows go to a background so you can choose between them?
<ochosi> expose
<ochosi> the only way you can really get that feature is to use compiz in xubuntu
<n-iCe> expose? can it be enabled on xubuntu 12.10?
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> compiz is not installed by default with xbuntu right?
<ochosi> or you can install skippy-xd, but it's not entirely stable and stuff
<ochosi> no
<n-iCe> then I don't want it
<n-iCe> :p
<ochosi> should be in the FAQ though i suppose
<ochosi> compiz is a lot more resource hungry and surely not as stable as xfwm4
<ochosi> so yeah, if you care about those things, then compiz isn't for you :p
<n-iCe> I don't really care
<n-iCe> But seems useful and fast to use
<n-iCe> but I don't wanna start installing useless stuff
<ochosi> personally i felt like adjusting my workflow to expose is harder than expected
<ochosi> it's very mouse-focused
<ochosi> and the keyboard ended up being faster/easier for me for many scenarios
<ochosi> (afk)
#xubuntu 2013-04-03
<dlumberg> Where are screensaver settings in 13.04?
<xubuntu705> hi i need some help with xbuntu
<xubuntu705> xubuntu*
<xubuntu705> anyone there?
<xubuntu818> hello anyone help me fix no sound, xubuntu 12.04? no videos either
<holstein> xubuntu818: what do you mean, no video?
<xubuntu818> no videos play, got updates and plugins, and flashplayer, nothing still
<holstein> xubuntu818: what videos?
<holstein> xubuntu818: are you there? will you go to http://www.russianlessons.net/audio/audio-test.php and tell me how the audio tests go.. tell me what browser you are using
<xubuntu818> hey holstein, yellowmans.
<holstein> xubuntu818: yellowmans?
<xubuntu818> im using firefox. the volume goes to mute, and had an application crash recently the one for the sound
<xubuntu818> yes yellowmans, you helped me previoulsy with wireles mouse
<holstein> xubuntu818: open the page i linked above
<xubuntu818> ok
<holstein> xubuntu818: click on the audio tests and report.. please
<xubuntu818> ti ruski? ya gavari nimnoshka. yes i heard it
<holstein> xubuntu818: ok. so, there is no problem with your sound then
<xubuntu818> and was able to hear misic cds, but not no more
<xubuntu818> musi cds. i play music cds, and it shows as playing but no sound comes
<holstein> xubuntu818: test a known good audio file please.. if you hear that audio from that site, you should have audio
<holstein> xubuntu818: let me konw, and we will move on to the other issue
<xubuntu818> mm known good audio file>?
<holstein> xubuntu818: just like it reads.. a file that you know is good.. one that plays or has played for you on a known good player.. a player that works.. one that has worked, and does currently work
<xubuntu818> well im not sure. the cd that is in, used to play...
<holstein> xubuntu818: open a *.ogg ..something that requires no codecs
<xubuntu818> mm let me look
<stlu> the more I lurk, the more impressed I am with IRC support volunteers!
<n-iCe> hi
<holstein> stlu: its a great community :)
<xubuntu818> thank you holstein i will come back
<holstein> xubuntu818: also http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<jackln> I have a 1366x700 resolution, what is the best res for GRUB for my screen??
<jackln> boot screen is streched out
<jackln> maybe it isn't grub
<xubuntu119> hello
<xubuntu119> i'd like to know if someone is willing to help me on a really unusual problem (for me)
<xubuntu119> xubuntu 13.04 beta, done updates yesterday and today lan is not working if the power cable is not fitted (laptop HP ProBook 6450b)
<YathWarp> hi everybody !
<YathWarp> i got a desktop computer Acer aspire X3200, and I got problems booting up Xubuntu on it
<YathWarp> It had Windows XP on it, was booting fine everytime. I use a sd card to boot the live cd. The live CD boots fine sometimes (maybe 2/10 time)
<YathWarp> so i tried to install, but everytime i get a screen saying "CPU#0 stuck for 24s"
<YathWarp> and no X, no prompt
<YathWarp> tried Xubuntu 12.10 32bits, LM13 xfce both 32 and 64, LM14 xfce 32/64, LM14 cinnamon, Fedora 18 Xfce 32 and 64 bits
<YathWarp> always getting this screen
<YathWarp> and sometimes, live cd works. Install never did but I didnt try many times
<FRO5T> YathWarp - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757773
<xubuntu041> this is the third time i've installed xubuntu with btrfs - i add a disk reboot and it won't boot anymore, even if I take the disk off the system
<xubuntu041> any ideas why
<xubuntu041> all works fine until i do btrfs device add /dev/sdc /
<xubuntu041> then reboot and it seems to get stuck on usb devices - this is with 13.10 raring
<xubuntu041> gotta go - this is the connect to irc option during 13.04 that is - install - bye
<Pici> xubuntu041 :Raring/13.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<xubuntu571> salve qualcuno sa spiegarmi come mai non vedo i filmanti su you tube? (flash aggiornato)
<Pici> !it | xubuntu571
<ubottu> xubuntu571: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu571> grazie
<scottbomb> iso test
<GermainZ> If I want to run multiple root commands in a script, would starting a root shell inside which everything will be executed be a good idea?
<Guest15777> i've got a question about installingxubuntu: is there an way for installing ubuntu firectly from windows without an livecd or with an usbstick?
<GermainZ> On a different partition?
<Guest15777> yes
<genii-around> Conceivably you can use loadlin and debootstrap
<GermainZ> I've never tried, but it should be possible by using Cygwin
<GermainZ> So you'll be installing Ubuntu from another Linux (Cygwin)
<Guest15777> so ill boot a virtual linux in windows and use this linux to install xubuntu?
<GermainZ> Pretty much
<GermainZ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Guest15777> but the website says that debootstrap just runs on win95,98,me?
<Guest15777> mine is xp
<Guest15777> correcting: loadlin just works on this os
<Guest15777> but using this way its not possible to install xubuntu directly?
<Guest15777> well have to go
<Guest15777> thanks for your help!!!
<CorySimmons> Hi, I've been using Ubuntu 10.04 for a while and just switched to the latest Xubuntu, but it feels incredibly sluggish. Any reason for this?
<CorySimmons> I'm using a virtualbox btw
<CorySimmons> Same memory/space allocated to the install as ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> a vbox will do that
<lderan> mmm can't see any lag in my Xubuntu CorySimmons. have you installed anything extra?
<CorySimmons> No, I literally just fired up the box
<CorySimmons> Looking into swappiness now
<CorySimmons> Ubuntu doesn't do this. :( I thought xubuntu was supposedly faster.
<xubuntu907> hello eveyone
<CorySimmons> It's not just laggy, it's like, really.... really bad
<lderan> how much memory are you giving it?
<lderan> hi xubuntu907
<CorySimmons> 512mb
<CorySimmons> Ugh, that's the problem
<xubuntu907> well i am having a problem installing xubuntu on my machine
<bazhang> try 1Gb
<CorySimmons> Wish I could just update the vbox to add more mem, but it won't let me
<CorySimmons> Oh! Yeah it will! w00t
<xubuntu907> it is kind of stuck i think
<CorySimmons> xubuntu907: What's wrong?
<CorySimmons> You running vbox?
<xubuntu907> it is at the end of installing files and it is stuck on this message "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common"
<xubuntu907> it is not completing the installation
<xubuntu907> any suggestions?
<xubuntu907> can anybody tell me what to do, please?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu907
<ubottu> xubuntu907: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu907> well i am stuck with a message on the xubuntu installer "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common"
<xubuntu907> it is not completing the installation
<z0ran> i installed xubuntu 12.10 on kvm-qemu, installation went without problem, but after is done installig it cannont boot again, any idea why....please
<lderan> z0ran, what happens? do you get a blue background at all?
<z0ran> onlly on installation
<z0ran> but after i reboot its only blank screen
<z0ran> nothing
<z0ran> no errors, nothing, black screen only
<z0ran> but installation went with no problems
<z0ran> im going to try with ubuntu, do you guys think that is going to be any difference
<lderan> its possible but i don't know, it sounds like a problem with the x
<bazhang> I would try nomodeset
<bazhang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mumin> Can anyone assist me with installing gimphoto on xubuntu?
<z0ran> thanks guys
<mumin> maybe point me to a how-to?
<GridCube> what is gimphoto?
<bazhang> !find gimphoto
<ubottu> Package/file gimphoto does not exist in quantal
<mumin> its like gimp.. except it has the same commands as photshop
<bazhang> gimpshop is what you mean
<GridCube> apparently its just a rebuild of gimp to resemble photoshop
<mumin> yes
<GridCube> http://www.gimphoto.com/
<mumin> essentially
<mumin> I am more familar with photoshop
<GridCube> its not a default program, its not recommended, and its not supported
<bazhang> is there a PPA for that mumin
<GermainZ> mumin, you might be interested in running Photoshop w/ WINE
<mumin> doing basic tasks in gimp like deselecting had me searching
<GermainZ> I'm doing that with CS6.
<mumin> bazhang, I don't see a ppa
<mumin> GermainZ, I can't afford photoshop
<GridCube> mumin, http://www.gimphoto.com/2008/02/gimphoto-for-linux.html
<mumin> GermainZ, I don't use it that often
<GermainZ> I thought you already had it considering you're more familiar with it
<mumin> I used to do that.. but not anymore
<GridCube> GermainZ, that doesnt work well
<mumin> I mean... I used to download the software..but not anymore.
<GermainZ> GridCube, works fine with me.
<mumin> what is Gridcube?
<GermainZ> GridCube, just wondering if you were referring to WINE in general or just PS under WINE?
<xubuntu876> Hi all
<xubuntu876> I'm having issues with java on xubuntu 12.10 in both mozilla and chrome
<xubuntu876> can anyone help me out with a small issue?
<GermainZ> What's the issue?
#xubuntu 2013-04-04
<gp5st> hello. is there a way to center all windows on a screen?
<thebigheadedone> Hi guys, can someone tell me the average memory consuption of xubuntu? I'm thinking about installing it in a netbook (acer zg5, 1.6ghz, 1gb ram), so I'd like to have an idea if it would run ok.
<holstein> thebigheadedone: try it live. it really depends on what you are doing
<holstein> thebigheadedone: i just installed on a machine like that, and its fine for most things
<xubuntu360> Hi
<xubuntu360> I have a problem with the life time of the battery in my laptop
<xubuntu360> it drops so fast
<xubuntu360> does anybody knows anything about that?
<donnie> Anyone awake?
<Noskcaj> can someone test the xubuntu raring beta 2 iso's, they release tomorrow and need testing
<bazhang> Noskcaj, you might mention this in #ubuntu+1  , the raring support and discussion channel
<Noskcaj> bazhang, yep, just trying to "spam" it everywhere
<bazhang> understood :)
<xubuntu072> hello azeam
<xubuntu072> hello
<knome> !hi | xubuntu072
<ubottu> xubuntu072: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu989> yo
<Rogach> Hello! Is there a list of packages, that are installed by default in 12.04.1 release?
<xubuntu144> Хой!
<xubuntu144> кроме пиндостана, кто есть?
<knome> !ru | xubuntu144
<ubottu> xubuntu144: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<knome> Rogach, see the xubuntu seed file
<xubuntu144> ok. blagodarchik ))
<Rogach> knome: It's only 6 lines :( I looked into this file: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.list (is it what I want?)
<knome> Rogach, that looks correct
<Rogach> knome: Thanks!
<knome> np
<Rogach> Actually, how hard would it be to tweak xubuntu-desktop install cd to get rid of the questions at the beginning of installation (language, keyboard, country, user, etc.) ?
<knome> there are tools to remaster your own iso
<knome> !remaster | Rogach
<ubottu> Rogach: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<knome> you'd probably need changes in ubiquity, the installer, as well
<Rogach> knome: Thanks!
<knome> again, np. good luck
<xubuntu657> hey?
<xubuntu657> what is this
<knome> !hi | xubuntu657
<ubottu> xubuntu657: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu657> seems cool
<xubuntu657> does any body on?
<knome> !anybody | xubuntu657
<ubottu> xubuntu657: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Rogach> knome: Is there a list of those "!" tags somewhere?
<knome> yup.
<knome> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<knome> please note you can search the bot in PM as well (type "/q ubottu" without the quotes and then enter the factoids)
<Rogach> Where does "Settings Manager" save it's settings? And how can I edit them programmatically? Specifically, I want to disable screensaver and set monitor sleep option to "never".
<knome> Rogach, see .config/xfce4
<knome> Rogach, and xfconf
<Rogach> knome: No, nothing there. I ran "grep -rin monitor .config/" and got only one totally unrelated line.
<Rogach> knome: Grepping for 15 (which is the default value for monitor black-out) also finds nothing.
<knome> that's where the xfce config resides. did you check if xfce-settings-editor has the settings stored?
<Rogach> knome: I didn't. How can I do it?
<knome> Rogach, run xfce4-settings-editor
<Rogach> knome: Done.
<knome> then see if there's anything that does it
<Rogach> knome: Does wat?
<Rogach> s/wat/what/
<knome> er, does store the things you are looking for
<knome> if they are, you can control them via xfconf-query
<Rogach> knome: Doesn't seem so - if they are not in .config, then xfce4-settings-editor shouldn't see them, either.
<knome> sure
<knome> maybe you should ask #xfce or #xfce-dev
<Rogach> knome: Thanks, I'll ask there!
<xubuntu083> hello?
<SiO2> hi
<SiO2> how i can diosable this bar on the botton, which pop up if mouse mives doen?
<Dr^Fets> disable or remove?
<Dr^Fets> you can remove it
<Dr^Fets> or cinfigure
<Dr^Fets> configure
<Rogach> Q: Where does Update Manager store it's settings? Can I disable checking for updates programmatically?
<Dr^Fets> you can disable the updates in the software center
<SiO2> disable would be good. where is the option for configure or whats the name of this bar?
<Dr^Fets> right click on the bar
<SiO2> habs :P
<Dr^Fets> ok :D
<SiO2> besten dank
<Dr^Fets> kein problem
<Rogach> Dr^Fets: I can't.
<Rogach> Dr^Fets: I'm writing a script, and navigating the gui with a script is quite a daunting task :)
<Dr^Fets> wait
<Dr^Fets> you can disable it
<Dr^Fets> packet sources I think. not software center
<Dr^Fets> uncheck the boxes for updates
<Dr^Fets> software-properties-gtk
<Rogach> Dr^Fets: Yes, that's exactly how I will be doing it by hand.
<Dr^Fets> or edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<Dr^Fets> and set APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";
<Dr^Fets> but that's likely what youa re doing
<Dr^Fets> :)
<Rogach> Dr^Fets: Thanks a lot! That did it.
<evopilot> hello
<evopilot> is there a ppa for klamav?
<GridCube> maybe, have you googled for it?
<GridCube> oh lol, 1h later
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> My windows turned to blue by no reason
<Peyam> here
<Peyam> http://i47.tinypic.com/n550nd.png
<Peyam> why?
<Peyam> How do I fix it
<Peyam> the theme is Greybird
<Peyam> now it is good
<Peyam> I never change anything
<Peyam> it is so strainge it changed by itself
<GridCube> Peyam, press alt-f2 and type: xfwm4 --replace
<GridCube> and execute
<daswort> xfwm4 does not start when i login, i have to call it manually. I removed .config/xfce but that does not help. Any idea where i can search / reset / finds logs about it?
<ProtoPunk> hi
<ProtoPunk> I have an issue... I just installed Xubuntu and I am unable to find MS Paint
<ProtoPunk> where is it?
<bazhang> ProtoPunk, MS Paint?
<bazhang> as in th e microsoft software?
<ProtoPunk> yeah I need to paste some ecuations from it to word
<ProtoPunk> but I cannot find Paint
<bazhang> ProtoPunk, this is xubuntu support
<ProtoPunk> it comes with all computers doesn't it?
<ProtoPunk> yeah
<ProtoPunk> I installed Xubuntu
<bazhang> MS Paint is not part of an ubuntu installation
<ProtoPunk> uh?
<ProtoPunk> so how can I install it?
<bazhang> ProtoPunk, please go waste time somewhere else
<ProtoPunk> bazhang: I am completely new to linux!
<ProtoPunk> :(
<bazhang> ProtoPunk, its windows
<bazhang> Ubuntu is not windows
<ProtoPunk> so I cannot install ms paint?
<Unit193> ProtoPunk: You can try mtpaint or if you need something more advanced, gimp.
<ProtoPunk> mtpaint?
<ProtoPunk> as in micro toft? hahaha what is it?
<Unit193> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<ProtoPunk> and how do I open word then?
<ProtoPunk> and how do I install mt paint?
<bazhang> ProtoPunk, again Word is microsoft software
<ProtoPunk> so I cannot type letters or essays?
<ProtoPunk> how do I do with outlook then? arrrgh... so it has nothing?
<Unit193> It doesn't have those, it has other applications that do the same function.
<ProtoPunk> oh cool
<ProtoPunk> I can't find mt paint on google
<Unit193> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Unit193> You use the Software Center to install it.
<ProtoPunk> oh
<ProtoPunk> nice
<ProtoPunk> thank you Unit193
<ProtoPunk> oh this paint is better!
<RYDeN> hi, i ve a question
<RYDeN> im using compiz
<RYDeN> but while compiz is running i cant enter to windows manager
<RYDeN> it keeps loading
<RYDeN> and its imposible to open it
<RYDeN> could anybody help me?
<Guest13696> hello
#xubuntu 2013-04-05
<donnie> Question... I have xubuntu 11.10, I installed the separate xfce4 because I like it better. Is it safe now to remove the xubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<Unit193> xubuntu-desktop is safe to remove anyway, but 11.10 is soon to go !eol.
<donnie> I'll upgrade to 12 the day it's built right and I don't keep getting 'system error detected'
<donnie> Thank you though. How can I remove the xubuntu desktop meta? apt-get rm xubuntu-desktop?
<Unit193> Just let it get removed, no point to remove it manually.
<donnie> Only reason I went to xfce4 is because I like the stock desktop without the distro/company enhancements
<donnie> "disable effects".... what do I need to install to remove the fancy stuff I don't want
<Oweoqi> hey everyone, I'm running Xubuntu 13.04 and I have received the update for firefox, am I the one one?
<Oweoqi> only one*
<Oweoqi> I screwed that all up, I haven't received the update for firefox 20
<Unit193> !info firefox raring
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 19.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 23214 kB, installed size 48477 kB
<Unit193> !info firefox raring-updates
<ubottu> 'raring-updates' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<baizon> i dont see a firefox 20 in the repos
<Unit193> Not in raring, but quantal.
<Oweoqi> ah ok, I'm just being impatient then
<bazhang> the update just came through a very short while ago
<bazhang> wait for your mirror to sync and check again
<Oweoqi> yeah
<bazhang> I just got 20 about 20 minutes ago, in fact
<Oweoqi> what mirror you on?
<Unit193> bazhang: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox not proposed, right?
<bazhang> Unit193, just the regular repos have it a security upgrade
<bazhang> +as
<Unit193> Bah, launchpad being wrong.  Alright.
<bazhang> thats a first!
<Kaurin> Hi. I am running xubuntu 12.10. I would like to disable gnome's ssh agent. I figured out that xubuntu 12.10 starts gnome services at startup. XFCE in it's "startup applications" has gnome ssh agent disabled, but it starts via gnome services. Is there an applet (or a config file) in which i can disable gnome ssh agent?
<Kaurin> :/
<Kaurin> I guess i'll have to live without gnome's keyring. sigh
<Kaurin> Ok. I've disabled gnome services and logged in again. No ssh agent, but i still have the gnome keyring. That is what i wanted :D
<Guest99084> hello
<Guest99084> hello
<Guest99084> !
<baizon> !hi | Guest99084
<ubottu> Guest99084: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest99084> hello baizon
<Guest99084> it's been long since i used irc
<Guest99084> but i remember finding the right info i need here
<Guest99084> seems like nobody is here!
<baizon> =)
<gdeliana> hello, i would like to ask: is the latest xubuntu beta2 (final beta) working the installation?
<gdeliana> i tried before installing xubuntu and the isntaller crashes during installation
<gdeliana> Anybody?
<fsapo> Hi, is there some way to automount a windows partition on boot in xubuntu? I mean, without editing /etc/fstab? I have to open thunar after boot just to mount it, i guess it should be automatically
<fsapo> I need to open thunar and actually click on the partition for it to mount :(
<bazhang> whats the problem with adding it to fstab
<bazhang> sudo blkid
<bazhang> !blkid | fsapo
<ubottu> fsapo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<koegs> just found that via google: http://xflinux.blogspot.de/2011/01/mount-ntfs-volumes-automatically-in.html
<koegs> did not test it, but maybe it justs edits the fstab :D
<fsapo> koegs thanks, will try that out
<fsapo> koegs the first comment on that isn't giving much hope, but I'll try anyway D:
<koegs> fsapo: just tried it with a windows8-partition, very easy to use
<koegs> but i cannot try a reboot right now ;-)
<Guest85439> hello
<Guest85439> can anyone help me with my backup?
<koegs> !ask | Guest85439
<ubottu> Guest85439: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest85439> i previously had Bio-Linux installed on my comp , which is ubuntu+bioinformatics packages , i've had so many packages downloaded , backed them up using aptoncd , then restored them after a clean install of xubuntu , but half of them seem to be broken , i wonder if anyone knows why
<fsapo> koegs looks like it worked, but it basically just edited the fstab, but its better than having to do it myself :P
<koegs> Guest85439: did you come from the same *ubuntu version or are the packages from a different release?
<Guest85439> same , Precise
<koegs> Guest85439: i would try just to use the "list" of packages and install them via apt-get from the repo servers
<Guest85439> i'd have but my connection is so slow
<koegs> maybe there are somehow some unmet dependencies while installing from cd
<Guest85439> i don't think so , the aptoncd tool offers an "auto select dependencies" property
<koegs> and how do you "restore" the packages when using aptoncd?
<Guest85439> i autoselect dependencies for each manual selection of packages , the tool copies them to var/cache/apt/archive , then i cd to cache using terminal and install them using "dpkg -i *.deb"
<koegs> hm, and what does "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" say after that?
<Guest85439> so many broken things
<Guest85439> :D
<koegs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<koegs> Guest85439: installing the packages via dpkg is not the recommended way
<Guest85439> i don't have it now , i did a new clean install , and i'm willing to take the hustle of downloading everything again from server , it'll take me more than a week , then i'll back everything up again for new xubuntu intsalls
<koegs> -.-
<Guest85439> i'm just afraid the same will happen again
<Guest85439> oh
<Guest85439> then what is the recommended way?
<koegs> use the cd as a repository: http://www.howtogeek.com/110034/how-to-back-up-restore-your-installed-ubuntu-packages-with-aptoncd/
<Guest85439> :)
<koegs> and then use apt-get or the aptoncd meta-package
<Guest85439> i tried that
<Guest85439> less errors , but still too many
<Guest85439> will try it now
<Guest85439> again
<Guest85439> i start it up , and try to get something installed , it tells me that some dependencies are uninstallable , some others are "not going to be installed"
<koegs> Guest85439: if you put your command and the error messages in a nopaste, that would be more helpful
<Guest85439> abinit:
<Guest85439>  Depends: libblas3gf  but it is not installable or
<Guest85439> 	libblas.so.3gf or
<Guest85439>  	libatlas3gf-base but it is not going to be installed
<Guest85439>  Depends: libgfortran3 (>=4.6) but it is not installable
<Guest85439>  Depends: liblapack3gf  but it is not installable or
<Guest85439> 	liblapack.so.3gf or
<Guest85439>  	libatlas3gf-base but it is not going to be installed
<koegs> -.-
<Guest85439> that's after i marked abinit  for installation using synaptic
<bob22> hi folks, xubuntu noob here. I just installed and everythign works great apart from sound. I am using a dell mini 1018 netbook. I have checked volumes and read about 20 articles in the help forum and nothing works. is this a suitable place to ask for help? I am desperate.
<Myrtti> could you please elaborate a bit more with "everything works apart from sound"
<Myrtti> don't even know if we can help with that amount of knowledge :-(
<bob22> Myrtti, thank you. well basically I cant hear any sound when I play an mp3 or watch youtube. Everything else works in terms of wifi etc.
<bob22> what i mean is that sounds is broke
<Myrtti> and what have you tried so far?
<Myrtti> and how is it broken?
<bob22> well my card seems to be a intel hd-audio card with a realtek alc272 chipset. Most of the forums talked about adding 'options snd-hda-intel model=dell' to '/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf'
<bob22> its doesnt help.
<bob22> I can open alsamixer and move all of the sliders.
<bob22> but i cant hear anything from the internal speaker or headphones
<Myrtti> and when you go to alsamixer, non of the boxes says MM in them?
<Myrtti> none, even
<bob22> ok so right now Master has 00 in the box and speaker has MM in it
<Myrtti> so move over to speaker and press m
<bob22> holy crap. so that didnt work for the speaker but when i did it for headphones it worked
<bob22> wow, i unpugged my headphones and even got sound from the laptop for a monet then it disappeared
<bob22> CAnt believe I didnt cop that before.
<bob22> Myrtti, the media keys for volume on my keyboard seem to be causing havoc with the levels in the elsamixer when I click the mute key. thank you for your help. i was looking at this problem in completely the wrong way.
<Myrtti> bob22: I'm on debian myself and I know what you mean - there are some problems there. which version of Xubuntu are you running?
<bob22> Myrtti, it should be the latest, got it from the site yesterday
<bob22> should be easier to find a fix for this. I think the dell media keys are just driving it nuts.
<moultonl> I'm trying to line stuff up on my panels (making XFCE look like GNOME2 really) and wonder if it's possible to specify a width on seperators.
<xubuntu947> hello i have small problem with 13.04 beta 2 - when i try to install, everything stop after aditional software and internet connection screen
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu947> http://tinypic.com/r/biklci/6
<holstein> xubuntu947: i would go with the stable if you want stable.. you can alway try an older iso image
<xubuntu947> i love debian testing - i wanna xubuntu 13.04 beta2 :)
<xubuntu947> any idea whats going on with this installation issue
<drc> xubuntu947: What part of #ubuntu+1 didn't you undrstand?
<holstein> xubuntu947: bad iso image.. incompatible harware.. something with the beta iso its self.. but ask in the proper channel please.. thanks!
<xubuntu947> all right
<xubuntu947> thanks
<xubuntu947> drc - i don't read it
<xubuntu947> so
<xubuntu947>  ...
<Akira_> Hey, was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with getting xubuntu onto my windows 8 laptop, any of the discs I burn come up with the same errors (Error: failure reading from sector 0x0 from cd0 and Error: you need to load the kernal first) Any help would be much appreciated!
<holstein> Akira_: i would download the 12.04 lts live CD.. i would check the sum.. i would get the 32bit version
<holstein> Akira_: look at the constants in your scenario.. did you always use the same internet access? then the downloads could be corrupt.. the same media? try USB.. the same optical drive?
<Akira_> I do not have much choice in most of them, but I have tried using unetbootin and that fails with a different error on trying to load the OS
<holstein> Akira_: the same target machine. the same internet downloading the iso image
<holstein> Akira_: are you using the 32bit 12.04 image?
<bekks> As long as your PC supports 64bit, I would use the 64bit cd.
<Akira_> Windows 8 is running 64, and I have tried 64, 32 and 64 12.10 and all come up with the same issue
<holstein> !md5 | Akira_
<ubottu> Akira_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> !nomodeset | Akira_
<ubottu> Akira_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> Akira_: can you boot *any* live linux distros on that hardware?
<holstein> also, im suggesting the 32bit iso as more of a troubleshooting step than a personal or professional endoursement of 32bit over 64bit
<Akira_> I tried Debian, the bios doesn't recognize it at all
<holstein> Akira_: the bios doenst recognize what?
<Akira_> The disc
<Akira_> it acts as if it doesn't exist
<bekks> The bios doesnt recognize any cds, it recognizes your cdrom drive only.
<Akira_> Yes, and the disc drive acts as if it's empty
<holstein> could be bad hardware... i would check the hardware
<Akira_> Hardware is brand new
<holstein> Akira_: i would test it.. *all* hardware fails
<Akira_> it does, but it runs perfectly fine in OS
<holstein> Akira_: i guarantee you its not an issue with all the iso's you are trying.. its going to be something on your end
<Akira_> I'm thinking it's more likely some issue with the UEFI bios
<Myrtti> out of interest, which laptop is this?
<holstein> !uefi | Akira_
<ubottu> Akira_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> Akira_: yes, that is likely the issue...
<Akira_> Myrtti: It's a HP envy DV7, sorry was looking at the link
<Akira_> *impending linux doesn't support my laptop*
<Myrtti> alright, good to know
<Akira_> problem is laptop Bios don't give you much control
<Akira_> secure boot is disabled I know that much
<Akira_> Well i've copied the 12.04 64 bit files back, time to go try and break my laptop again :)
<borgir> hi
<borgir> i got a problem, i am kind of a noob when it comes to linux, i am running a xubuntu live dvd and i kinda have to mount a harddrive in a way to be able to write on it but i cant figure out how, moin /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda4 doesent work in a sudo -s shell, says cant find device on fstab, can somebody help me?
<holstein> borgir: i might work from a live CD made for recovery
<borgir> mount instead of moin i meant*
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<koegs> borgir: which partition type is on it? and can you nopaste your command and the error message?
<koegs> !paste | borgir
<ubottu> borgir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<borgir> ill take a lokk thanks so far, problem is i got an emty harddrive and xubuntu refuses to install so i need to download a new copy first, kinda chicken and the egg
<borgir> i tried fat16, ext2 ext3 etc
<koegs> if the hard drive is empty i would recommend creating a new partition table and an ext4 partition on that harddrive
<koegs> afterwards you should be able to mount it, if not, i would like to see the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive helped me add a hard drive to my machine
<borgir> the mounting itself issnt the problem
<borgir> i can do that from the desktop
<borgir> but i need write permissions
<holstein> !chown | borgir
<ubottu> borgir: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<borgir> and in terminal mount wont mount my drive in any way
<holstein> or, open a root filemanager...
<holstein> borgir: is the mounting an issue then?
<borgir> the artikle wont help since i need a program to be able to write to the disk
<borgir> and it wont start with sudo
<holstein> it?
<borgir> and i cant moint the drive with write permissions
<borgir> firefox or iceweazle or whats it called nowdays and transmission
<holstein> borgir: you can chown after mounting.. you can open a root file manager.. you can use something like the ultimate boot cd
<borgir> i only have this cd, this is my problem lol
<holstein> borgir: ? firefox is a browser.. and transmission is a torrent client
<borgir> and no other computers in range
<borgir> y they are
<holstein> borgir: what are you trying to do?
<borgir> and i need them to write to my disk while i am on a xubuntu live cd
<holstein> borgir: them?
<borgir> i am trying to get them to download a rescue disk since this aint one
<holstein> borgir: i dont know what or who "them" is.. what are you trying to do?
<borgir> its probably the weirdest situvation
<borgir> ther xubuntu and firefox and transmission
<borgir> sorry to bother you, i am really a noob and i am trying to figure things out, the old xubuntu on the drive is dead :(
<GridCube> borgir, and what do you want to do?
<holstein> borgir: you have several options.. one being to chown the partition.. the drive you are trying to write to
<borgir> ok i got a live cd running right now, i got no other usable system, the live cd wont install, i need to download a new version, i want firefox and or transmission to download an image of another xubuntu to the disk wich i have probably 10 times gparted and cant get write permissions
<holstein> borgir: what would you like to troubleshoot?
<holstein> borgir: gparted doesnt work with permissions
<borgir> what i just said
<borgir> i need write permissions to get a new version
<koegs> simple enough, chmod or chown the mounted partition
<holstein> borgir: you want the live CD to install? what are the errors?
<borgir> since the ramdisk is to smal to
<borgir> and mount wont and sudo either
<borgir> hm koegs ill try moment
<holstein> borgir: mount nor sudo grant permissions..
<borgir> holstein one moment
<borgir> hah gotta love it, pc freezes stare while dvd dances (live cd)
<holstein> borgir: the live CD wont, by its self, fix any issues you have with hardware that might be contributing to the broken installation you have
<holstein> i would choose something, and troubleshoot it.. the installation, installing from the live CD.. or just chown/chmod the partition you want to use from the live CD.. i migt test my ram and/or hard drive as well
<borgir> holstein: the weird thing is if i try to install from this disk, setup juststops at some point after i type in my username and password in the install, if i dont it copies 2.3 gb data but. ive done sooner then just a couple hundret mb and no error logsas logs or anything
<holstein> borgir: what are you installing? from what iso? can you get to the live desktop?
<borgir> borgir: i am on a live cd and it just crashed booting takes ages :(
<borgir> uhm holstein i meant
<brokentoenail> hello.  how do I enable a vpn once it has been added under network connections?
<holstein> borgir: all of which could be due to bad hardware
<borgir> tslking to myself is kinda poitless :D
<holstein> borgir: ? do you see my posts?
<holstein> !vpn | brokentoenail this is what i refer to
<ubottu> brokentoenail this is what i refer to: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<borgir> nah it crashed since the ram was to full and was cuntinuosly loading from the cd and didnt work anymore
<baizon> brokentoenail: http://www.ipvanish.com/visualguides/OpenVPN/Ubuntu/OpenVPN-Ubuntu-11.jpg
<baizon> there will be a entry with your vpn conneciton
<borgir> the hardware is fine unless u think the hardware from 3 computers is faulty, and yes no harddrives with working ops
<brokentoenail> baizon: thank you, that was what I needed.  I was looking for a "connect" button under network connections
<borgir> u asked what happens when i try to install, it just stops at some point no error no nothing
<holstein> borgir: on all your machines?
<borgir> y
<holstein> borgir: i would try another iso then... have you tried other images?
<borgir> thats what i want to try
<borgir> but for that i kinda need to mount my ONE harddrive and let it be writeable
<borgir> wich was my first question anyway :(
<holstein> borgir: so, thats a no? no, you havent tried other images? just the one.. the *same* one that fails on all of your machines?
<borgir> sorry if i sound arrogant i am just frustrated
<holstein> borgir: i understand you are frustrated.. no worries.. just try and answer as clearly as possible
<borgir> the install is a prog yey, the crashes after about an hour are a prob , yes
<holstein> borgir: have you tried other images?
<borgir> but its enough time to download and burn an image and i cant do that since i cant write to the hdd
<holstein> borgir: you havent poperly implemented the correct permissions to write to your hard drive* (assuming its not damaged)
<holstein> borgir: so, you have not tried other images?
<borgir> i cant and i want...
<borgir> the hdd is not even from me its from a friend and its working fine i just cant write on it with xubuntu
<holstein> borgir: chown or chmod the partition you want to use
<borgir> no i havent tried, like said i cant since first i gotta download them somehow and yes the hdd is fine and i have no idea what i might have done wrong setting permissions
<borgir> any idea how i can mount it writeable?
<holstein> borgir: yes.. you use chmod or chown to "mount it writable"
<borgir> y but i just get sopme errors
<holstein> to be more clear, after you mount the partition, you chown or chmod the mounted directory using the instructions at ...
<holstein> !chown | borgir
<ubottu> borgir: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<borgir> maybe i got the parameters wrong i dunnop
<holstein> borgir: you can share those errors
<holstein> !paste | borgir
<ubottu> borgir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> use a pastebin to share the output including errors
<holstein> i would get a direct link, and use wget as root.. then, use whatever else i need as root
<holstein> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.13.4-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 272 kB, installed size 596 kB
<borgir> somehow i got it to work with chmod wow nice i love it finally :) i love u guys for helping i dunno what it was maybe me beoing stupid but i love you
<borgir> but gotta test it with the programs still i dunno ill keep here :)
<holstein> borgir: if you have write permission, you have write permission.. any other errors are not permission issues
<borgir> y maybe it was me beoing stupid i dunno, i am a noob when it comes to these things
<holstein> borgir: i would just use the direct link...
<holstein> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<borgir> whats still weird though
<borgir> the install of the xubuntu never worked on any machine
<borgir> it just stopped and nothing happend afterwards but well maybe the cd is faulty i dunno
<holstein> !md5 | borgir
<ubottu> borgir: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> borgir: anytime you have a question like that "mabye the cd is faulty".. just confirm that
<borgir> ill take a look at it when i got a working system again for sure, thanks
<itz> anyone else noticed jerky scrolling in Firefox 20?
<holstein> itz: i havent used ff in a while.. is that a PPA version? or the one from the default repos?
<itz> default repo as upgraded yesterday
<holstein> itz: i suppose you could downgrade and confirm the issue is in ff20
<itz> hmm I'll experiment a bit .. could even be an addin
<borgir> since i am waiting and am here i got another question , what is IBus in the System menue from xubuntu? nothing happens when i start it
<harris> good greenscreen software
<bazhang> harris, to do what
<harris> change background of picture that has greenscreen
<bazhang> give an example picture harris
<harris> bazhang, im sending you a picture
<bazhang> harris, paste it to an imgbin, dont dcc it to me
<harris> cant
<bazhang> !paste| harris
<ubottu> harris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harris> just open it
<harris> just open it
<bazhang> harris, sure you can.
<harris> why cant you just open dcc
<bazhang> harris, that not how we do support, thats why
<harris> http://imagebin.org/252946
<bazhang> harris, you are crossposting this in #ubuntu
<harris> yes
<harris> i dual boot
<bazhang> dont do that
<harris> you dont know anything
<bazhang> !crosspost | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<harris> fine ill leave this channel
<bazhang> I know you should not crosspost, harris
<harris> sorry know anything about greenscreen
#xubuntu 2013-04-06
<DIFTOW> Good morning :)
<DIFTOW> I'm a long time
<DIFTOW> Fuckin hell, typing in the dark
<DIFTOW> :P
<DIFTOW> I'm a long time Ubuntu user. Since Hardy something, 7 or 8
<holstein> !language | DIFTOW
<ubottu> DIFTOW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> DIFTOW: welcome!
<DIFTOW> I use the latest Ubuntu on my computer. It's fast, so I could go KDE without any issues.
<DIFTOW> But I have another computer in the house for my mother, its actually my old PC from 2003, with a 2005-2006 GPU
<DIFTOW> It runs XUbuntu
<DIFTOW> CPU is 2.4 GHz Pentium 4 Intel (so Single Core and 32bit); 1 GB of System Ram; 320 GB HDD PATA 7200 RPM; Nvidia 7300 GT (8x AGP, 512 MB vRam, DX9, don't know clock)
<DIFTOW> When running Firefox and the system monitor, 26% of the Ram is used. That leaves enough for something else to run, surely.
<DIFTOW> The computer is able to run Amnesia: The Dark Descent on 720p medium graphics with decent frame rate.
<DIFTOW> The issue is that, it seems to have trouble running Farmville 1 and 2, and probably flash in general, but especially those flash apps.
<holstein> DIFTOW: i use chrome.. not chromium. the actual google-chrome browser.. chrome has the most recent version of flash that is available to linux
<DIFTOW> Now, I personally think Farmville is an abomination of a game, but my mom like most middle aged chicks seem to like this crap. I find it sad that superior games can run, and this crap can't, but I'd like to see what can be done to improve performance for it.
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> DIFTOW: try chrome
<DIFTOW> Alright
<DIFTOW> Was using Firefox, I'll try Chrome.
<DIFTOW> Does flash run better under chrome?
<holstein> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<Unit193> You can also technically use it under chromium if you prefer.
<holstein> DIFTOW: as i said, and the link above states... adobe provides chrome with the current version of flash..
<holstein> Unit193: oh yeah!.. you can copy the flash player out of chrome to chromium.. i forget about that, DIFTOW
<Unit193> Otherwise, you'll only get security updates to 11.2.
<holstein> DIFTOW: but, for you, i would just install google-chrome real quick and test.. then, if you like it, and prefer chromium, you can get that flash player to work in chromium
<DIFTOW> Alright, Chrome and Chromium are separate though?
<Unit193> Yep.
<DIFTOW> Right now I'm installing Chrome.
<DIFTOW> What is the difference?
<holstein> DIFTOW: chrome may be downloaded by the link i gave.. chromium is in the default repos
<holstein> !info | chromium
<ubottu> 'chromium' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Unit193> One is open source, another isn't.
<holstein> !info | chromium-browser
<ubottu> 'chromium-browser' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Unit193> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome here it is.
<Unit193> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 26084 kB, installed size 95401 kB
<holstein> not sure why im piping...
<DIFTOW> alright
<DIFTOW> I have both
<DIFTOW> ill try Chrome first
<Unit193> holstein: No idea.  Tracking is the main difference, and I didn't know chromium supported less audio/video codecs.
<DIFTOW> Firefox needs to get it together
<DIFTOW> Starting to remind me of my bad memories with IE
<xubuntu644> Any ideas why my computer can't load xubuntu 64 bit?
<holstein> DIFTOW: flash support has nothing to do with ff
<DIFTOW> Firefox though has had lots of issues though in the past.
<DIFTOW> Memory leaks
<DIFTOW> Java
<DIFTOW> When other browsers didn't.
<holstein> xubuntu644: but it can load the 32bit version?
<DIFTOW> i have to close this out to give the computer maximum cpu/ram
<DIFTOW> ill be back
<DIFTOW> Back
<DIFTOW> Ive checked the Nvidia documentation for the 304 experimental driver
<DIFTOW> And it says it supports the 7300 GT model
<DIFTOW> But when I'm on the Farmville page, it says it doesn't detect graphics acceleration.
<DIFTOW> So, if I can fix that, performance should improve greatly.
<DIFTOW> Standard games appear to utilise graphics acceleration, or they'd lag just as bad, so its obvious that the browser or flash is not detecting it.
<DIFTOW> Without the GPU im working with 1 GB of Ram, and a 2.4 Ghz Pentium 4
<DIFTOW> With the GPU: 350 Mhz clock, 333 Mhz memory clock, 512 Mb ram, 4x AGP
<DIFTOW> Dinosaur hardware, but can make a huge difference with an app like this.
<DIFTOW> If it can run Amnesia in 720p, then it can run this crappy flash game. But I need graphics acceleration.
<DIFTOW> It won't even run youtube without lag.
<DIFTOW> But I can play a DVD full screen.
<DIFTOW> So its definitely Flash
<DIFTOW> Yeah, i checked video info in youtube
<DIFTOW> its using software rendering and software decoding
<DIFTOW> No hardware acceleration at all! O_o
<DIFTOW> This is bull
<heoyea> use youtube-viewer
<DIFTOW> Hmm
<DIFTOW> Is there anything for Farmville?
<DIFTOW> Trying to save my mother from throwing a perfectly good computer away.
<DIFTOW> IF it can run TF2 and CSS, its not worth trashing if she only wants to play a stupid flash game.
<DIFTOW> Youtube-viewer doesn't show up btw
<heoyea> on github
<heoyea> farmville, just get an offline game, install wine and play 1 of those similar
<DIFTOW> its not for me
<DIFTOW> Its my mother
<DIFTOW> i wouldnt waste my time on a crappy game like farmville, its her that loves it so much
<jaysql> all of a sudden after a few upgrades, xubuntu has become a bloat on my lapto
<TheSheep> how?
<jaysql> idont know
<drc> OK: 1) Define upgrades; do you mean from 11.10 ->12.04 ->12.10 ->13.04B or application updates; say firefox 19 -> firefox 20.  2) define bloat.
<jaysql> i think i downloaded 12.10 in january
<jaysql> it ran fine for a while, recently i just been doing apt-get update, then upgrade without seeing things
<jaysql> but with firefox especially its slow.. probably since 19.02 update
<TheSheep> firefox is slow, especially if you have a lot of extensions installed
<TheSheep> that's just firefox being firefox
<David-A> jaysql: is the disk becoming full? can you see if the laptop is short of ram? (yes, it is a long time trend, many programs use more and more resources, barely noticable, a little at a time)
<recon_lap> what has happened to my bookmarks on firefox, the menu is now dwarf size and none of the bookmark folders open!! is this happening to just me or everyone?
<TheSheep> recon_lap: just you
<drc> I assume you are talking about firefox 20...mine's fine :)
<recon_lap> yep, FF 20, and my bookmarks are fubar
<recon_lap> folders dont open :(
<drc> Test: 1) close FF; 2)rename ~/.mozilla; 3) reopen FF.  If it remains the same, uninstall FF (remove new ~/.mozilla) and reinstall. If still the same, dunno :(
<recon_lap> drc: I'll give that a try. thx for the suggestion
<David-A> recon_lap: (not a solution, but, make copies of the bookmarkbackups in ~/.mozilla in case your profile is intentionally or unintentionally removed in the process of fixing this)
<xubuntu241> hello
<David-A> welcome, number 241
 * drc looks out for number 2, while shouting "I am not a number, especially not 9."
<drc> recon_lap: Still having that FF problem?
<recon_lap> drc: yep, but I've not tried to fix it yet
<drc> recon_lap: OK, just wondering...have fun.
<recon_lap> lovely, found the problem, my screen is not wide enough lol
<drc> recon_lap: you using FF on a phone? :)
<recon_lap> drc: on, 15.5 inch screen, the folders open if i get the bookmark dropdown in the middle of the screen .
<drc> huh!
<recon_lap> seems the want to open left and not right.
<Inoki> Hi there, does anyone know how to backup GIMP shortcuts?
<baizon> Inoki: ?
<baizon> what shortcuts?
<Inoki> baizon: the regular GIMP shortcuts for tools and such.
<Inoki> baizon: when you customize GIMP, I mean shortcuts, there has to be a way to back those up.
<baizon> Inoki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85182/how-do-i-put-back-gimp-scripts-brushes-fonts-etc-after-installing-11-10
<Inoki> baizon: thanks but that does not cover GIMP keyboard shortcuts.
<baizon> Inoki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100360/where-are-keyboard-shortcuts-stored
<bazhang> try in #gimp Inoki
<Inoki> bazhang, baizon, thanks guys, I'll try.
<Inoki> found it, it's under /home/<username>/.gimp-2.8/menurc
<HerbertWest> hello there
<HerbertWest> I need to open file manager with root privileges, do u know the cmd for terminal?
<bazhang> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<HerbertWest> ty iknow that
<bazhang> and thats it
<bazhang> a file manager is graphical
<HerbertWest> yup i know that.. I need filemanager name
<bazhang> thunar ?
<HerbertWest> gksu nautilus
<bazhang> pcmanfm?
<bazhang> for xubuntu?
<HerbertWest> for xubuntu
<bazhang> thunar
<HerbertWest> ok
<HerbertWest> done, fi ty
<bazhang> np
<HerbertWest> fyi
<HerbertWest> thunar lol .. I have long time without use xubuntu
<HerbertWest> tyty
<amilo-l7310w> hello, i have an old notebook and i just installed xubuntu. The problem is that the usb ports doesn't seem to work
<holstein> amilo-l7310w: i would test the hardware inependently of the OS
<amilo-l7310w> if i restart my notebook an plug  the mouse into the usb it works but very slowly
<amilo-l7310w> i have tried many mouses and behave the same
<amilo-l7310w> holstein you have a point, because i have tried 3 distro of linux and the same problem
<baizon> well, then its hardware related i think
<amilo-l7310w> i have to mention that the notebook is new, i have just opened after so many years
<amilo-l7310w> *it
<amilo-l7310w> it has 3 usb ports and they behave the same way, they can recognize the mouse (which moves slowly) only if i restart my netbook
<xubuntu247> what are the requirments for xubuntu?
<Unit193> What do you have?
<xubuntu247> its a old toughbook with a p3 in it. im trying to breath new life in it haha
<bekks> xubuntu247: How much RAM does it have?
<xubuntu247> 256 mb
<bekks> You're better of with lubuntu then.
<daz646> New to xubuntu so just saying hi.
<xubuntu247> ok thankyou
<Unit193> daz646: Howdy!
<GridCube> O: OH NO
<GridCube> i didnt realized and updated firefox
<xubuntu247> do you know of any other flavors that will work for me?
<Unit193> GridCube: Problem?
<Unit193> xubuntu247: AntiX, SliTaz, Puppy, maybe siduction, etc.
<trollboy> Howdy, A quick question.. if I click an icon on the bottom bar, is there a way to make it just bring the currently running app to focus in lieu of launching another copy?
<David-A> trollboy: you need a dock, there are several, I don't know which is best
<trollboy> ah, I see.. sorry I thought it was a dock.  Thanks David, I'll start shopping!
<GridCube> trollboy, yes, a dock like docky or avn
<GridCube> not to be confused with the other avn tho
<David-A> trollboy: it is just a panel with launchers, with settings not to use the whole width (if yours is not using the whole width, that is)
<trollboy> Yup I gotcha, thanks.  I was just running off a false assumption, I'm dock shopping now.  Thanks GridCube I'll check those out, and yeah I've got to the AVN Awards several times so I'm sure I don't need on of those right now
<David-A> :) I assume you've already googled it with corrected spelling
<jacklk> Will Xubuntu run on a 2.8GHz Pentium + 1GB RAM?
<Dr^Fets> likely well
<Dr^Fets> more than 512mb should be fine
<Dr^Fets> I am running one system with athlon xp2400 and 1gb
<Dr^Fets> and a vm with 512mb
#xubuntu 2013-04-07
<AmberJ_> Hello!
<AmberJ_> I installed Xubuntu using image 'xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso' ... Now if I want to upgrade to 'xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso', which command should I use?
<SunStar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AmberJ_> Thanks a lot, SunStar!
<David-A> SunStar: did you see the i386 => amd64 ?  will dist-upgrade look for other architecture of same dist?
<SunStar> if your running 32, it will stay 32
<David-A> AmberJ_: ^
<AmberJ_> err, sorry.... I meant amd64 -> amd64
<AmberJ_> that "i386" was a copy/paste typo :(
<AmberJ_> I wanted to know how to upgrade from 12.04.1 -> 12.04.2 (both amd64)... and yes, "apt-get dist-upgrade" is working fine.
<MattRan> Hello?
<MattRan> Anyone active?
<packetfrog> hi
<SunStar> maybe?
<MattRan> Having some trouble installing xubuntu, anyone willing to help? :[
<packetfrog> Can try.
<packetfrog> sunstar my friend!
<MattRan> Well, I'm trying to install 12.04 on my windows 7 machine
<MattRan> saved the .iso to a CD
<packetfrog> burn or saved?
<MattRan> burned, sorry
<packetfrog> just checking :>
<MattRan> I hit restart and don't get a prompt to boot xubuntu or anything,
<MattRan> not sure what's up
<MattRan> have I skipped a step?
<packetfrog> when your BIOS screen pops up
<MattRan> (yes I have the disc in)
<MattRan> yeah?
<packetfrog> when you first turn the computer on   it should say something like:
<packetfrog> Hit F2 to enter bios setup,   Hit F12 to change boot order.
<packetfrog> if not the boot order  maybe just in the BIOS setup>Boot or Boot order
<packetfrog> make sure your computer is even trying to boot off cd
<MattRan> I see
<MattRan> two seconds, I'm typing from a different machine
<packetfrog> ll
<packetfrog> kk
<packetfrog> rather
<MattRan> I'll just try that
<MattRan> I'm in Boot Settings
<packetfrog> Boot order
<packetfrog> make sure cdrom is above harddrive
<MattRan> ok, done that
<MattRan> try again?
<packetfrog> save settings
<SunStar> save n restart
<packetfrog> ^
<MattRan> ok
<MattRan> sec
<MattRan> ah!
<MattRan> there she goes :]
<MattRan> Thanks guys
<packetfrog> No problem.
<packetfrog> sunstar did most of the work
 * packetfrog is lazy
<packetfrog> 0_o
<erdemulutas> hi
<packetfrog> bye
<packetfrog> :>
<autif> Is there an #xubuntu+1 equivalent channel?
<Pici> nope, just use #ubuntu+1
<holstein> !13.04 | autif just the main one for the upcoming release.. AFAIK
<ubottu> autif just the main one for the upcoming release.. AFAIK: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<autif> thanks
<HerbertWest> Hi there, a little question... xubuntu + empathy?
<Unit193> What's the question?
<HerbertWest> empathy works well with xfce?
<Unit193> You can install empathy, if you want.  May be a little heavier on the depends.
<HerbertWest> okok
<HerbertWest> ty fyi
<xubuntu565> hi, i tried xubuntu last release, I can't found the where to configure xdmcp ( in ligthdm)
<packetfrog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66431/how-do-i-configure-lightdm-to-work-with-xdmcp
<ijeremie> hi everyone
<jaysql> how do i increase the sensitivity of my keyboard letters? its really hard to press them? i feel some sort of delay between i type a key and its display
<TheSheep> jaysql: what do you mean?
<bazhang> !crosspost > jaysql
<ubottu> jaysql, please see my private message
<jaysql> they are different channels
<bazhang> the helpers are largely the same
<jaysql> but thy are different channels
<bazhang> just dont do it, simple
<jaysql> i wil
<jaysql> ubuntu is not xubuntu
<TheSheep> jaysql: so you are using ubuntu or xubuntu?
<jaysql> both
<jaysql> one in vm
<jaysql> one as host
<TheSheep> jaysql: and which one of them has the problem with the keyboard?
<jaysql> both
<TheSheep> jaysql: how do you connect a kphysical keyboard to your virtual machine?
<jaysql> are you a troll?
<bazhang> jaysql, thats enough
<bazhang> !guidelines | jaysql
<ubottu> jaysql: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jaysql> !crosspost bazhang
<TheSheep> jaysql: I'm trying to get to know which system you have problems with, so that I can advise you where you can get help with that.
<TheSheep> what is "letter sensitivity" anyways :/
<knome> i suppose the rate how fast new letters appear when you keep a letter pressed down
<knome> and the time after which the second one appears
<Guest81940> Why is Xubuntu so heavy?
<bazhang> it's not
<Guest81940> I've only got Firefox open and a terminal, yet it's using over 2GB RAM?
<Guest81940> it's meant for netbooks, but if this is the case then idk how they cope on just 1-2GB
<bazhang> open up terminal and type top
<Guest81940> xorg, firefox, xfce4-terminal
<Guest81940> aswell as xfce4-panel
<Guest81940> cpuset, init.. all stuff that is included and runs with Xubuntu by default.
<Guest81940> I don't get it :O :'(
<Guest81940> essentially, you would need at least 2.5GB RAM to be able to run Xubuntu properly
<Guest81940> that's similar to KDE..
<Guest81940> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/5dzq8JP4
<baizon> Guest81940: well, firefox is using 1.5GB memory
<bazhang> whats the actual question Guest81940
<Guest81940> Why is Xubuntu so heavy
<Inoki> Guest81940: What do you mean "heavy"?
<bazhang> thats not a support question...
<Guest81940> Inoki: uses so much RAM and CPU
<Myrtti> Guest81940: browsers do that.
<bazhang> perhaps you mean why does firefox use so much ram
<Myrtti> Guest81940: you're running a browser.
<Inoki> Guest81940: like others said, turn off your browser ;)
<Inoki> Guest81940: My Xubuntu takes about 440 - 500 MB RAM on idle.
<bazhang> disable the plugins/extensions
<baizon> Guest81940: xubuntu isnt heavy, if you open 100 tabs and run multiple falsh videos it can happen that the system is getting "heavy"
<Guest81940> I would close it but I'm using webchat
<Guest81940> but Xorg is still using more RAM than firefx
<baizon> Guest81940: you can google how to optimize that
<Inoki> Guest81940: sudo apt-get install xchat OR sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Myrtti> Guest81940: do you know what xorg does?
<Inoki> Guest81940: and configure it to run IRC.
<Guest81940> I use irssi usually
<Inoki> Guest81940: Whatever you like :)
<Guest81940> Myrtti: yes...
<Myrtti> just checking.
<Inoki> Anyone here used the new Intel Driver Installer for x64 system and could tell me does it work?
<heoyea> there was a fix released
<Inoki> Coz I've used it previously and then it broke my entire Xubuntu installation.
<heoyea> dont use then
<Xenobius> hello
<Xenobius> is anyone here?
<bazhang> yep
<juubis> Hi! do anyone of you know what could be riddling by xubuntu 12.10 installation? it always stops when it says "Retrieving file 31 of 81". The pc doesnt stop completely, just the installation process seems to stop...
<icoffee> Witam ;>
<nicofs> I need help restoring my desktop. I reverted from nvidia experimental to recommended drivers and after that i could only boot to the cli. I purged all nvidia* and reinstalled nvidia-173. now I get to the login screen but after logging in, the screen turns blank for a few seconds and reverts to login after that. what's wrong?
<nicofs> (password is correct and I renamed xorg.conf)
<nicofs> (guest account can log in - some user specific conf to delete?)
<bekks> nicofs: Check your diskspace and investigate the .xsession-errors of the user failing to log in.
<nicofs> bekks, disk space as before, some 40GB left - OS is a week old... .xsession-errors complains about some OpenGL issues...
<nicofs> Anyone?
<nicofs> Ok - solved. .Xauthority had the wrong owner.
<xubuntu733> HI
<xubuntu783> Hi, anyone, I can watch PBS, Hulu, and youtube and can watch something on BYU.org, but I can't seem to get BYU's "Studio C" to load up. The commercial comes on, but after that, the loading circle goes around and around and never loads. I've tried different Studio C episodes, but it won't load. Does anybody know why?
<xubuntu783> Another question, sometimes my keyboard seems a bit flighty. I'll be typing away online on some site, and my curser will jump back somewhere. Is there a fix for that?
<packetfrog> are you touching ur trackpad?
<packetfrog> :)
<xubuntu783> o.k. I'm dumb here. Track pad meaning what?
<packetfrog> are you on a laptop?
<xubuntu783> ya
<packetfrog> the little box in front of the keyboard you use to move the mouse cursor around...
<packetfrog> when your typing if your wrist hits it... you move the cursor....
<xubuntu783> oh so if I touch that, it jumps around?
<SunStar> you can set it to disable the touchpad when typing
<xubuntu783> how do you do that?
<packetfrog> Menu > Settings menu > mouse/trackpad
<packetfrog> click the trackpad tab in that window
<packetfrog> click disable trackpad while typing.
<packetfrog> trackpad/touchpad
<packetfrog> same thing
<xubuntu783> o.k. but you have to go back in and set it again to use the trackpad right?
<SunStar> no
<SunStar> it figures it out
<packetfrog> it just disables it while your actively typing
<packetfrog> its on right now
<packetfrog> and I can move my lil mousie!
<xubuntu783> so I can use my trackpad (mouse thingy) still. sooo I fix this trackpad and I can still use the mouse to navigate?
<SunStar> yeah it just has a delay untill its sure you wanted to do that
<xubuntu783> so, I can permantly turn the trackpad off and everything still works, the controlled typing and the mouse?
<SunStar> "disable touchpad when typing" is the option
<SunStar> it is possible to totally disable which you dont want
<packetfrog> there is a program to turn the touchpad off when you have a mouse plugged in
<xubuntu783> so only when you want to type do you want the touc pad off, not permantly unless you have another mouse.
<SunStar> .....one "disable touchpad when typing" is enabled, the mouse gets disabled when you are using the keyboard. when you go to use the mouse again, there will be a delay untill it is sure you intend to use the mouse
<xubuntu783> o.k. so, I can leave the touch pad off and then when I want to use the mouse there will be a delay and the mouse works again. So, what do you do? Do you leave the  touch pad off because you have a lot of typing and just wait for the mouse?
<packetfrog> Your thinking to critically
<SunStar> you dont do anything. the OS decides when the mouse should and should not be on
<packetfrog> Enable the option we told you about.
<packetfrog> You start typing and when you goto use touchpad again there is  MILLASECOND delay in it moving   but while ur typing it wont move around on you when you accidentally touch the touchpad
<packetfrog> simple. easy. try it. move on :>
<SunStar> my system delays for too long so i just live with the mouse "spin out"
#xubuntu 2014-03-31
<xubuntu325> help please installing xubuntu downloaded and extracted.. now what? can't find details on xubuntu page...
<xubuntu325> windoz install
<nomic> you need either a "live cd"
<nomic> or a usb .. install .. you make the ubuntu copy bootable from a cd/dvd or usb drive
<nomic> or I think there will be a net install
<nomic> what you have downloaded is a file with extension/type ".iso" .. that is a CD image file
<nomic> you can burn a cd using a windows utility
<nomic> which will be bootable .. it will run xubuntu and also install it.
<xubuntu325> yes the net install was what I should have gone for, dl'd the xubuntu iso and extracted  instead
<nomic> it's nice to have a cd.
<nomic> or dvd
<xubuntu325> wanted to do a trial for her on this ancient laptop
<xubuntu325> nomic thank you..
<xubuntu325> <---hunting for link for net install
<David-A> xubuntu325: what do you mean "extracted"? if you download an .iso you either burn that, as a diskimage, to a cd or dvd, or use a tool to create a bootable usb-stick from it.
<xubuntu325> David-A: this machine has no place usb /// so have to
<xubuntu325> I guess burn to cd
<xubuntu325> no dvd either
<xubuntu325> David-A: extracted=opened with unzip to a subdirectory
<xubuntu325> but see that is not the right way to go about things
<xubuntu325> David-A: whoa, just now see it does have a DVD
<David-A> xubuntu325: just burn the .iso file to a cd, but make sure you burn it as a "disk image" and not a "data file".
<xubuntu325> David-A: hey t hanks... so just burn the downloaded .iso to disk image.. then ..
<xubuntu325> David-A: run that?
<David-A> xubuntu325: many .iso today are too large to fit on a cd, but some versions of xubuntu might.
<xubuntu325> David-A: just found out this machine does have a dvd
<David-A> xubuntu325: then put the cd into a computer, start the computer and make sure it boots off the cd and not off the harddrive.
<xubuntu325> so will make a trip and get a blank dvd and burn it to that
<xubuntu325> right.. get at the bios, think that's f12...
<xubuntu325> David-A: and nomic thank you for assistance.. getting me on track.
<xubuntu325> much appreciated
<nomic> np
<delt> hello
<delt> what's an easy way to set the default sound card for alsa (and pulseaudio)?
<delt> whatever i'm trying with config/rc files isn't working :/
<delt> also tried setting the onboard intel sound chip to index=-2 ...nothing happens
<delt> (oh and rebooted of course)
<delt> my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf now contains: options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<delt> uh
<delt> the line i added is: options snd-hda-intel index=-2
<delt> that's weird... in /proc/asound/modules the correct soundcard is listed first, but most stuff eg. mplayer, firefox/swf, etc... don't use it
<delt> or at least i'm not hearing anything
<delt> oh and snd_hda_intel is listed twice
<delt> uh.... anyone here??
<delt> bah fck this, my solution: mv /lib/modules/3.13.0-20-lowlatency/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/3.13.0-20-lowlatency/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko_
<`Fibz> can you change the card in alsamixer?
<delt> i can select it with F6
<`Fibz> did that move do anything for ya?
<delt> (default) even seems to be the pci card
<`Fibz> is onboard the default in BIOS?
<delt> oh, i see why the module is listed twice... once _hdmi and once _pch
<delt> still, my pci card (which i want to use by default) is listed right after (default), and the module is listed first in /proc/asound/modules
<delt> so i'd pretty much bet it's set as default. now why are apps not using it? ...except those where i can explicitly select it
<delt> ok, gonna reboot this machine, brb
<delt> there. solved. no more onboard sound card.
<delt> (disabling it in the bios still had it loading in linux)
<delt> ...i just have to remember to do this again if i update my kernel =)
<xubuntu541> Hi!!
<xubuntu171> hello channel hey what is the default password on the xubunutu live distro
<xubuntu171> for root
<xubuntu171> how about once i install what is the root passsword for that install that has my user within it
<xubuntu171> im a n00b at linux
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xubuntu171> it requested a password for root when i attempted to elevate priviledges to execute gparted.
<xubuntu171> i will try again but i figure that root should have a password once i install right? What is that?
<xubuntu171> oic i used su
<xubuntu171> thanks
<TheX> Just wondering if after installing something. If a package is removed automaticley or do i need to do a clean up command?
<knome> what package?
<TheX> you know like on windows. you would have to clean out any install packs that was left over
<knome> 'sudo apt-get autoremove' would do that, but you hardly need it after *installing* something
<knome> i have no idea if GUI tools do it for you or not
<TheX> Ok thank you
<cfhowlett> TheX, you can always run sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get purge     for springcleaning
<elfy> sudo apt-get autoclean or clean
<baizon> also there is a purge command to remove the config files etc
<TheX> What about cookie's thats saved for a web browser?
<knome> the web browser controls those
<TheX> Ok thanks you guys
<knome> (well, you can remove them from the filesystem, but the browsers offer you the tools to manage them easieR)
<TheX> Ok
<akbat> привет
<akbat> кто-то по samba vj;tn gjvjxm&
<akbat> может помочь? *
<xubuntu324> forza napoli
<xubuntu324> speak italien?
<knome> !it | xubuntu324
<ubottu> xubuntu324: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu324> ubottu... thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TheMahmoud> why doesn't this change my keyboard configuration? http://codepad.org/d3d0ju3d
<TheMahmoud> i want key 37 to be Super_L, but key 37 is still Control_L
<Argafal_> Hi, I notice that all applications started from the desktop use / as the working directory now. Why is that and how can i change it to $HOME again?
<fballs> is there a hack to keep flash fullscreen on a dual monitor setup?
<fballs> if i have a video in fullscreen on one monitor, as soon as i give anything else focus on the other monitor, the video jumps out of fullscreen mode
<intrelis> I am having a little problem after installing xubuntu. Mind if I share?
<cfhowlett> !ask|intrelis,
<ubottu> intrelis,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<intrelis> Ok, sorry.
<intrelis> So I have two IDE PATA drives, drive A set as master, drive B as slave. I had WinXP installed on drive B and I installed Xubuntu on drive A overwriting another distro. By default it booted into drive A, currently Xubuntu, and worked well. But after changing the boot order from A to B, all I get is a single error message "Press any key to reboot". If I do, it reboots and displays the same. All the WinXP files are in the drive, I looked. Is it possible t
<intrelis> hat the boot loader was damaged during Xubuntu installation? What if I set drive B to master instead, would that make any difference?
<cfhowlett> intrelis, do you get the grub menu?
<intrelis> No.
<intrelis> I shouldn't get it, there is only one OS on each drive, right?
<cfhowlett> intrelis, so the boot error is during Power On Self Test ?
<cfhowlett> intrelis, no you SHOULD get grub.  how else do you expect to choose which OS you boot?
<intrelis> By selecting from which drive to boot?
<cfhowlett> intrelis, anyway; ask this question in #ubuntu = more eyes
<intrelis> Heh, thanks, I will.
<simpleuser> Hi there. Is there a way to zoom on my screen when needed ?
<starrats> simpleuser are your talking about being on a browser or ?
<simpleuser> Nope
<simpleuser> In general.
<grout> Im having a really strange problem.  startxfce4.log in ~/.cache/upstart is growing rapidly with nothing but ip addresses inside and filling up the disk
<grout> grows multiple megs per minute
<grout> the log has nothing in it besides these ip addresses so i have no idea what its logging
<dcu> fballs: actually there is
<fballs> dcu, what is it?
<fballs> oh nm didn't see msg
<fballs> woohoo! that worked a treat, thanks dcu
<fballs> now if i could just edit settings in the cam/mic dialog...
<nthril> The google results for this aren't proving very useful - anyone know if it's possible to disable the keyboard completely when the screen on a laptop is closed?
<nthril> My function keys get pressed by the lid right now - random things like a hundred screenshot windows, or a bunch of new workspaces sometimes greet me upon reopening.
<arrith> nthril: you'd have to write a custom script. that's doable though.
<arrith> nthril: probably do some powersave trigger
<grout> Im having a really strange problem.  startxfce4.log in ~/.cache/upstart is growing rapidly with nothing but ip addresses inside and filling up the disk
<grout> the log has nothing in it besides these ip addresses so i have no idea what its logging
<grout> grows multiple megs per minute
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, my graphics are currently messed up after a program crashed while starting and I've no idea how to fix them
<Wayward_Vagabond> there's a low resolution 4:3 image scaled up to fit the height of my screen, with black boxes on either side
<Wayward_Vagabond> Going to the nividia settings and forcing the resolution back to 1600x900 just shows the top corner of the mage in the same area
<Wayward_Vagabond> Restarting the program without it crashing, and switching to a ttyl and back had no effect
<Wayward_Vagabond> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Wayward_Vagabond> According to a screenshot, my graphics are rendering as 1024x768 scaled to 1200x900 by the screen
<SonikkuAmerica> I know this involves Trusty, but I see no installer in the Beta 2 image...
<SonikkuAmerica> Found it (is it in an ideal location?)
<elfy> SonikkuAmerica: on the desktop like it normally is?
<SonikkuAmerica> elfy: Oh! I'm such a derp! Slap me.
<SonikkuAmerica> elfy: I scoured the Whisker Menu for it
<elfy> :)
<Wayward_Vagabond> How would I go about restarting x?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Wait, would that even do any good?
<SonikkuAmerica> elfy: Should it be on the Whisker Menu?
<kupo_> Hello folks
<kupo_> Will all current themes that work with 13.10 still work on 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Trying to install from grml-rescueboot won't let me because it claims the partition on which the ISO is hosted is "in use"!
<gema> hello, my xubuntu installation comes with xfburn to burn my dvd. I have a small problem with it. It only let me burn 4.3gb dvds but my dvd is 4.7. Any other program i can use to burn 4.7gb dvds? I could not find a preference in xfburn to set my dvds to 4.7gb
<gema> i prepared a 4.56 compilation and xfburn tells me there is not space in the blank dvd wich is 4.7gb
<SonikkuAmerica> So I heard that apt-offline will be used as an apt helper going forward... can someone tell me a little more about that?
<gema> anyone can tell me a dvd burner apps wich will allow me to burn custom size dvd?
<SonikkuAmerica> gema: Xfburn won't let you?
<gema> no
<gema> only 4.3gb
<SonikkuAmerica> gema: Try Brasero then maybe?
<gema> my dvds are 4.7
<gema> ok, trying
<gema> thank you
<pleia2> gema: I can't find a similar bug on either https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfburn or https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=xfburn - can you submit one?
<pleia2> (and I just realized I never burn full dvds!)
<gema> im new on linux, i dont know how to submit a bug, also my english is not good
<pleia2> gema: oh! another person has your same nickname, got you mixed up with her :)
<gema> but any of you have xubuntu open xfburn and you can see not posible to burn other than 4.3 or 7.9gb dvd
<gema> oh, i change nickname, np
<gema> brb
<gema2xubuntu> im back
<gema2xubuntu> new nickname
<gema2xubuntu> y installed brasero and k3b, xubuntu ask me for a reestart, brb
<Artemis3> last time i tried, installing both brasero and k3b was a recipe for disaster, ymmv.
<gema2xubuntu> yes, brasero detects i have a blank 4.7gb
<gema2xubuntu> not xfburn though
<gema2xubuntu> thank you
<gema2xubuntu> i will check k3b
<gema2xubuntu> k3b also not good, shows a free 4.4gb on a 4.7gbdisk (maybe is not cheking the disk and it is a default like xfburn), nevertheless, k3b has an "overburning" option
<gema2xubuntu> so i could burn 4.7 with k3b though is not correctly detecting the disk. I will keep brasero and delete the others
<gema2xubuntu> just in case you want to open bug, i tried to open and close tray in k3b and available size change, on open tray a default 700mb cd, on close tray with a dvd 4.7, detects 4.4 available space, so it is checking the disk but doing it wrong
<gema2xubuntu> only brasero detects the correct size of the dvd from those 3 programs (xfburn the worse-does not detect correct size, does not let you choose 4.7gb and does not let you overburn- k3b does not correctly measure the available size but lets you overburn and brasero detects the correct size of the disk)
<gema2xubuntu> if u tell me how, i can copy and paste that i wrote an open a bug
<pleia2> gema2xubuntu: thanks for the feedback
<gema2xubuntu> you are very welcome, thank you for recomend brasero
<pleia2> gema2xubuntu: if you are interested, you can open a terminal and type: ubuntu-bug xfburn
<pleia2> it will walk you through submitting the bug :)
<gema2xubuntu> ok, i will try and so i learn some about linux and help the comunity
<pleia2> thank you!
<SonikkuAmerica> Yay! Another contributor! :)
<gema2xubuntu> i did that, and i sent a report but i could not write on it
<gema2xubuntu> then my browser opened with https://login.launchpad.net, do i need and account on that page in order to submit bugs?
<SonikkuAmerica> gema2xubuntu: Do you have a Launchpad or Ubuntu One SSO account?
<gema2xubuntu> no i dont
<SonikkuAmerica> gema2xubuntu: Create one.
<gema2xubuntu> ok
<gema2xubuntu> oh i should have and account :) it says me email is allready registered :) i will recover my pass
<gema2xubuntu> how do you spell "automatically"? is correct? :)
<gema2xubuntu> yes, i better use translator, sorry, stupid cuestion :)
<gema2xubuntu> Ok, done! I entered the bug! my first contribution to the comunity. :)
<David-A> :)
<peyam> Det input device I choose always goes back to default after restart
#xubuntu 2014-04-01
<Wayward_Vagabond> My graphics seem to be stuck in 1024x768, the screen scales it up to 1200x900, then letterboxes it
<Wayward_Vagabond> A full screen wine program crashed when starting, and it's been like that since
<Wayward_Vagabond> Anybody know how to go about fixing this?
<bazhang> check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kingplusplus> please anyone know where vim colors are stored in Xubuntu?
<delt> Hello
<delt> my X server is still beign run with "-nolisten tcp" ....i removed that from my /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc AND i added that option in lightdm.conf
<delt> nm, just had to reboot... looks like logging out wasn't enough
<delt> holstein: oh did i tell you my midi keyboard works on one of the back USB ports on this new motherboard :D :D
<holstein> delt: congrats!
<delt> i just occasionally get this kernel message: [  169.251686] urb status -32
<delt> but works perfectly, no skipped notes, or anything
<holstein> sounds ignorable
<delt> anyway it's good to have a working (and modern) desktop machine after several weeks using just a laptop
<delt> ok, so what was the font manager app that came with 13.04, that let the user view/install/uninstall fonts? it doesn't seem to be present in 14.10......
<delt> ah, kfontview... it was there on my laptop because i installed the kde stuff
<delt> holy shit, After this operation, 132 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<delt> that has a lot of deps
<holstein> !langauge > delt
<ubottu> delt, please see my private message
<delt> oh, sorry about that.
<delt> english isn't my native language, so
<delt> english isn't my native language, so
<delt> gaaah
<delt> english isn't my native language, so "harsh" language sometimes doesn't seem too "harsh" to me
<bazhang> delt, it means no cursing
<delt> yeah, that's what i figured... again sorry about it
<delt> is there a package that install all microsoft fonts like verdana, arial, etcetc...?
<Artemis3> yes
<kupo_> well. must say. so far upgrade to 14.04 has been fine. and it finally fixed my screen saver issue on both computahs. way to go folks
<holstein> delt: i usually just get "ubuntu-restricted-extras". but it has other things in it.. you should be able to search for them
<delt> cool, what other stuff is in that package?
<bazhang> xubuntu-restricted-extras if he's using xubuntu, right?
<delt> anyway i installed the verdana ttf's and pianoteq
<kupo_> search fonts on synaptic. can find some stuff
<delt> anyway i installed the verdana ttf's and pianoteq's font is back to normal =)
<cfhowlett> bazhang, correct
<bazhang> mscorefonts-installer , let me check
<Artemis3> its called ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<delt> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version.
<Artemis3> so you have it
<delt> guess this answers my question -- The following NEW packages will be installed: \n gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse libfaac0 libmpeg2encpp-2.1-0 libmplex2-2.1-0
<delt> oh also, i mentioned this i think a few weeks ago... sometimes there's a bug that makes TAB completion in term windows no longer works.... the tab key behaves like if some other modifier is pressed - similar to alt+tab, but not exactly
<delt> i have to close down my X session to fix it.... it's quite annoying
<delt> doesn't happen very often, but when it does, that's the only way to fix it :/
<Artemis3> Xubuntu 13.10? i havent encountered it yet
<delt> happened on my laptop with 13.04 as well
<delt> 13.10 or 13.04, can never remember which :3
<Artemis3> you might have the alt key getting stuck or something
<delt> that's what i first thought, but it's not the case
<delt> + same thing happens on the desktop machine
<delt>  pressing and releasing all the modifier keys (shift, alt, ctrl...) usually fixes bugs like this, but this one nope..
<delt> there might be a way with xmodmap, but i haven't found it
<ktulu1776> Hi guys... Noob question here. My top of screen menu (Unity Menu?) is gone. Not a panel, but the thin constant bar on top with time, Applications Menu, windows, network, etc
<holstein> ktulu1776: you are running xubuntu? and you have lost the xfce panel? the top one?
<ktulu1776> Right
<holstein> ktulu1776: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#Restore_your_Xfce_panel_settings
<ktulu1776> So the xfce panel is what I want, not Unity?
<holstein> ktulu1776: if you are not running unity, then, correct.. not unity
<holstein> ktulu1776: xubuntu has xfce panels.. not unity menus
<ktulu1776> I'm in xubuntu. I am in terminal installing unity now though :-/
<holstein> ktulu1776: ok..
<Artemis3> i would just rename ~/.config/xfce4 :)
<holstein> ktulu1776: you can follow the instructions i gave to restore you panels.. its a lot like what Artemis3 just suggested
<ktulu1776> I thought that was the name of the top menu. I'll try the instructions on your link when this is done
<Artemis3> if you attempt to install unity, you will experience a lot of trouble
<ktulu1776> I have the panel at the bottom
<holstein> well, its more than an attempt.. its coming in now
<ktulu1776> should I cancel this Terminal installation of Unity?
<holstein> you can try "sudo apt-get autoremove unity"
<holstein> ktulu1776: depends on what stage its in
<holstein> ktulu1776: if its still downloading only, you can usually control c that and be OK
<holstein> ktulu1776: i would leave it be if you are not sure
<Artemis3> or maybe it wont do anything but i haven't tried
<Artemis3> i should pull a lot of dependencies
<Artemis3> it
<delt> why not just create a dummy account and copy over the panels config from there?
<kupo_> yay. finally got tamsyn fonts working. didn't know about that cache command
<kupo_> wouldnt purge unity be better?
<ktulu1776> Argh
<holstein> well, at this point "better" doesnt matter.. it would be better to have not installed it
<holstein> but, it will be easy to remove. and i would try "sudo apt-get auto-remove unity" and just read what is getting removed
<holstein> delt: the "reset" proceedure above just gets a defaut, out of the box panel configuration
<Artemis3> i wonder if installing unity pulls the gtk global menu thing
<ktulu1776> "Package unity is not installed, so not removed"
<Artemis3> or the dissappearing scroll bars
<holstein> delt: the same result as making a new account, and pulling them in
<holstein> ktulu1776: ok.. dont over think it
<Artemis3> might be some other ubuntu-desktop package :)
<holstein> ktulu1776: you can use the up arrow to see what you actually installed
<holstein> ktulu1776: first thing i would do is, "Fix" your problem.. reset your panels, and just logout and back in
<holstein> ktulu1776: if everything is fine, just leave it alone
<delt> i must say, xubuntu / ubuntustudio is a really nice OS, i like it a lot.
<kupo_> I installed lxde on other computer to try it out. when I purged it . all the bloat was gone and same stuff as my xfce. it was nice. but I guess it didn't delete.. thought it would have
<cfhowlett> kupo_, lxde only???
<ktulu1776> I'll show you guys what I have now. One sec
<ktulu1776> Thanks holstein
<ktulu1776> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03312014-105229pm.php
<kupo_> yes. installed lxde on xubuntu system
<holstein> ktulu1776: you can either fix that panel, or reset them as the link i gave will do
<holstein> ktulu1776: you can right click, and get to many options, that i suggest playing with on a live CD, or in the guest account
<kupo_> i just find xfce to look much better and everything. though i have never explored open box much.
<cfhowlett> kupo_, sudo apt-cache purge lxde
<kupo_> but very glad upgrade to 14.04 has been fine so far and fixed my screensaver/blank screen bug that a lot of people have
<kupo_> ok. i'll try that thanks
<Artemis3> what bug is that?
<kupo_> invalid command it says.
<ktulu1776> i just don't have the ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/ directory needed for that reset instructions
<kupo_> a bug that turns your screen saver or turn off monitor every ten minutes if idle. even when watching videos
<kupo_> i googled and very common. but light locker or whatever seemed to do its job right
<delt> kupo_: check settings -> power manager
<delt> in my experience it kind of conflicts with the screen saver settings
<holstein> ktulu1776: you can look in a file manager, in .config/xfce4
<kupo_> yeah i did it all. the only fix was a command   xset -dpms  etc
<kupo_> every time i booted
<kupo_> it's fine now. problem resolved with 14.04
<holstein> ktulu1776: you can just move that entire xfce4 folder out of the way, or rename it, and get default settings
<kupo_> solved*
<delt> doesn't the "power manager" applet simply execute xset with the right parameters?
<holstein> ktulu1776: you should have ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<ktulu1776> OK, I just renamed /user/.config/xfce4, I'll restart now?
<holstein> ktulu1776: you dont need to restart, but you can... as i said, just logging out and back in will do
<ktulu1776> I have that, but not xfconf
<ktulu1776> OK, back in a sec
<holstein> ktulu1776: i dont see any references to that for addressing the panel reset
<holstein> xfconfd is not a directory
<holstein> pkill xfconfd is a command
<kupo_> what's the command to restart xfce without logging out? i know it was r and -r for gnome
<ktulu1776_> Woohoo, thanks to the computer genius, holstein!
<ktulu1776_> :-P
<kupo_> on alt +f2
<holstein> ktulu1776: enjoy
<ktulu1776_> thanks! So that xfce folder holds user prefs for the desktop interface, and when deleted, defaults are restored?
<holstein> ktulu1776: correct.. deleted, moved, or removed, or renamed
<ktulu1776_> Great. Learning bit by bit here. Thanks all
<delt> what's the difference between pkill and killall?
<delt> from the manpage, seems to do the same thing
<delt> quick question, how do i enable my user account to run a separate X server?
<kupo_> found bug in 14.04  leafpad don't seem to work. closes when you go to menu or right click. if anyone else has had problem
<delt> *sigh* now i killed my account, can't log in :/ where's the desktop manager log file again?
<delt> keeps bouncing back to the login screen.
<kupo_> *mousepad not leafpad. sorry
<xubuntu959> hola
<xubuntu959> NEcesito ayuda
<xubuntu959> Con xbuntu, intento instalarlo
<xubuntu959> Pero no he podidp
<xubuntu959> No he podido
<cfhowlett> !it|xubuntu959,
<ubottu> xubuntu959,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<delt> zapato cabeza y caramba
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<delt> yo no espaniolo
<delt> anyway, i'm on a text console right now, how do i check the desktop manager log file for errors?
<delt> /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log contains only lines that start with DEBUG:
<delt> what should i look for in that file?
<delt> ok, found the error, it was my .Xauthority file that somehow caused problems
<delt> yay, i'm back in :D
<delt> this could be quite problematic for beginner users....
<bazhang> file a bug then delt
<delt> i kept the .Xauthority file that prevented me from logging in, dunno what happened to it
<delt> earlier i was futzing around with running a separate X server, that must be what caused the problem
<delt> oh, how do i press F1 in a terminal? the UI intercepts it and asks me if i want to read the online docs.....
<delt> which is kind of annoying when i need to press F1 in a textmode program like alsamixer
<shawnbon206> yo
<ethermonk> hi
<shawnbon206> is the beta 14.04 installer considered safe to use at this point?
<cfhowlett> shawnbon206, support for unreleased versions (14.04) = #ubuntu+1       channel
<bazhang> still a bit more than two weeks away
<cfhowlett> !isitout|bazhang,
<ubottu> bazhang,: Yeah, yeah
<bazhang> expect breakage
<bazhang> ubottu, shaddap
<ubottu> :X
<cfhowlett> bazhang, is the !isitout factoid retired?
<shawnbon206> does a dist-upgrade usually work? i am installing for the first time i would hate to reinstall in 2 weeks
<bazhang> cfhowlett, not that I know of, it's mostly used in #u-r-p
<bazhang> !final | shawnbon206
<ubottu> shawnbon206: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<cfhowlett> #u-r-p   ?  never been there.
<bazhang> shawnbon206, dist-upgrade is not a version upgrade
<shawnbon206> ok thanks ubottu . will do
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<bazhang> cfhowlett, ^
<cfhowlett> bazhang, sot it.
<cfhowlett> *got*
<shawnbon206> er, thanks bazhang :) i accidentally thanked the bot lol
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> cfhowlett, that chan wont be open for ten or more days yet iirc
<shawnbon206> does dist-upgrade work differently on ubuntu? on debian thats what i usually do
<bazhang> around 4/15-16-ish I'd reckon
<cfhowlett> bazhang, I've never been the type who feels compelled to see a Day 1 of release upgrade
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<shawnbon206> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> debian is a bit different in that regard
<shawnbon206> hmm
<shawnbon206> ok gonna pull the trigger
<shawnbon206> its an old imac i am completely getting rid of osx and windows
<bazhang> get the daily then, #ubuntu+1 as cf howlett indicated earlier
<ethermonk> ^
<shawnbon206> why the daily when the beta is only 4 days behind it?
<bazhang> the daily will become the beta...
<ethermonk> about 600MB in updates plus some fixes in the install process it's self if i remember correctly
<elfy> please read the blog notes for it - it references the release notes and the b1 notes - http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-final-beta/
<Pierre_> Hi everybody ! I am struggling installing correctly the last Xubuntu Version on my pc. My problem is the internet connection, would anyone of you like to help me with this? Thanks in advance.
<Pierre_> I runed Ubuntu 11.04 perfectly well for few years and then I wanted to update to the last Xubuntu. I never had any trouble with Internet before, neither on Vista nor Ubuntu. During Install and when running a live session, my wired connection worked just fine. Unfortunately, when all the install is over, it ended with no connections at all (no wifi/no wired)
<Pierre_> I tried again and again to reinstall various versions (Ubuntu/Xubuntu) and it's the same
<Pierre_> I reinstalled vista and it works fine (well as fine as vista is able to)
<Pierre_> Please I need your help as I don't want to get Microshit back
<ethermonk> what wifi chipset? what xubuntu version?
<Pierre_> hi ethermonk, thanks for your help
<Pierre_> this is xubuntu 13.04, my laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1501 and the wifi chipset is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g
<Pierre_> (ethernet : BCM4401-B0 100Base -TX)
<ethermonk> thats going to be a problem
<ethermonk> 13.04 is eol, and 14.04 is not going to support your wifi card. you can still run 13.10 which does work with the !b43
<ethermonk> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Pierre_> Ok... What do you mean "13.04 is eol" ?
<ethermonk> support has ended for 13.04.
<ethermonk> but the answer is the same. install the drivers located on the install disk, ubottu can PM you the link when i say !broadcom | Pierre_
<ethermonk> Pierre_  i have that b43 in several of my laptops. had to replace them all with this $8 wifi adapter in preparation for 14.04 LTS: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=105&cp_id=10501&cs_id=1050108&p_id=8072&format=2
<Pierre_> Are you telling me that there is no way for me to solve this out than buying a new wifi-device ?
<ethermonk> no i gave you a link to the directions on how to install the drivers, then i gave you advise on a new wifi adapter because in the future, it wont work on upcoming releases
<ethermonk> starting with next month's release of 14.04
<ethermonk> wait, thats this month.
<ethermonk> need to flip the calendar  :P
<bazhang> 16 days!
<bazhang> ubottu, isitout?
<ubottu> Yeah, yeah
<bazhang> really?
<ethermonk> ?!
<ethermonk> lol
<bazhang> 4/17 final
<Pierre_> ok I'll try now the link solution... Thanks for your help and good night to you
<jarkko_> God Bless
<nikolam> This clipboard applet stopped woking for me recently.
<nikolam> It used to work, now just display some window on click, that has just one line visible above panel and bloks any input to any app
<nikolam> only ESC resumes focus to other app
<xubuntu229> have just installed xubuntu 13.1 and to my dismay there is no support for my nvidia 440mx (nvidia 96*** package). I downloaded the correct package from nvidia and tried a manual install by booting into recovery mode (ie no X server) but the entire hard drive was read only and the nvidia installation failed. Ubuntu documentation is not at all clear on how to manually install this driver (the hard way as they rightly put it).
<Artemis3> xubuntu229, did you try 12.04?
<Artemis3> or even 10.04 that card is awfully old, isn't nouveau working with it?
<xubuntu229> yeah I did, been using 12.04 for a while and it recognises the graphics card and allows updating of the nVidia driver with one click - no problems. In the 13.1 release the one click update only covers card from the geforce 5 and upward, the 96*** driver is not supported whether this is because its been completely dropped or will only be supported in LTS releases I dont know. I'm well aware the card is old - am saving for new comp
<koegs> the legacy driver is not compatible with the latest xserver
<xubuntu229> so my only option then is to revert to 12.04, at least until I get new hardware?
<xubuntu229> nouveau isn't really working at all well get lots of artefacts and random windows transparency or white out problems.
<Artemis3> xubuntu229, hmm what would i do, is that a motherboard with built in nvidia?
<Artemis3> i happen to have one of those around, havent used it for years lol
<Artemis3> the problem with old nvidia drivers is that they were made to work with older kernels only, it would be best if the nouveau driver worked, maybe help at #nouveau or something?
<xubuntu229> its a separate card 440mx 128mb, know that's rubbish but its not worth paying out for an upgraded graphics card when the rest of the system is about 12 years old - even if I could find a better card anyway.
<Artemis3> you sure the card is working properly with the nvidia binary blob?
<Artemis3> in that case head to #nouveau and try help them get the data on that card
<xubuntu229> on 12.04 had full, or as full as it would go :-(  3d acceleration. Yeah you prob did lol, think i'm prob going to weep ol.
<Artemis3> then stick to 12.04, and try help the nouveau guys if you can
<Artemis3> you need package nvidia-96
<xubuntu229> yeah I'll get intouch with them, always good to help if you can. I've got the 96 package, just dont know how to drop to console without the xserver still running - except for booting in recovery mode to console but then the hard drive is read only.
<Artemis3> no i don't recommend you try to install that package with newer versions, just use precise
<Artemis3> it will probably fail anyway
<xubuntu229> ok then, its a bit annoying cos xfce in 13.1 is a much improved interface. Looks like I'll just have to wait till have enough cash for newer system. Anyway thanks for your help, much appreciated.
<Artemis3> you might have some luck using xfce ppa with 12.04
<Artemis3> important thing is to stay with the older kernel
<Artemis3> so install 12.04, and maybe try ppas for the software you need updated
<xubuntu229> ok - will get on installing that now. Once again thanks.....
<Artemis3> yw
<ben_xyzzy_> How do I manually mount an external drive? Automount is intentionally disabled.
<GridCube> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<RFleming> Greetings!  How does one modify likewise-open5's home directory?
<RFleming> /home/likewise-open/DOMAIN/username kinda stinks :)
<fullgripBR> hi there, quick question: to install xubuntu on vmware I choose ubuntu as the target OS, right? pls do not guess talk, just for who did it already ok...
<knome> fullgripBR, please understand that people here are volunteers, and usually guess talk is the best we can offer you.
<knome> well, not usually, but sometimes..
<fullgripBR> ok
<fullgripBR> will google then, thx
<knome> now having said that, i haven't installed xubuntu in vmware, but i can't imagine why setting ubuntu as the target OS would be wrong; xubuntu does share the ubuntu core.
<knome> but if you insist on "you have to have done it" -information, then good luck searching for the answer
<fullgripBR> knome, u r dead right, vmware even detects as Ubuntu... as seen here... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59kwwtg3fIg
<fullgripBR> so i will wait 4 d image to download and it's problem solved, no need to make a blank vm in advance
<fullgripBR> thx for your time dude
<delt> hello
<delt> what's the best way to install the nvidia drivers on xubuntu / ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<delt> ah, thanks
<delt> btw on my laptop, (the "settings manager" had a drivers item) installing the nvidia drivers resulted in the nice "linux for creative humans" spinning logo gone, and a textmode screen with 4 flashing dots instead. just wondering....?
<cfhowlett> delt, " linux for creative humans" is the ubuntustudio motto - not xubuntu
<daniell> hey there, I just installed the latest 14.04 beta over my old ubuntu gnome 13.04. I preserved my old encrypted home dir on a different partition. Installation went ok, but after the first reboot I'm now at the login screen and it hangs
<daniell> no mouse/keyboard response
<cfhowlett> daniell  until released, 14.04 support = #ubuntu+1
<daniell> cfhowlett: allright I'll have a look there
<nikolam> uh, suddenly audio mixer in xfce panel stopped doing it's job...
<nikolam> not reacting to volume changes. dunno
<nikolam> removing and adding mixer applet to panel and it started managing audio again
<jocke> hi all,  do xubuntu provide some kind of "live search"  ?  (like spotlight in OSX)
<ochosi> jocke: nope
<ochosi> if you mean one that combines online and offline, then certainly no
<ochosi> if you just want a file-search, you can use catfish
<jocke> ochosi, I was more looking for a tool that let me use the keybord instead of the mouse for common tasks,  like for example I use  "apple+space+fi" to open firefox under OSX
<ochosi> jocke: in that case you have two options
<ochosi> 1) assign kb-shortcuts to applications (settings-manager -> keyboard)
<ochosi> 2) use some launcher tool (e.g. xfce4-appfinder by default on alt+f2, or from 14.04 onwards whiskermenu bound on ctrl+esc)
<jocke> ochosi, Whisker Menu seems to be what I am looking for, I running the live CD now so I can't install but this application is provided for 13,10 as well right ?
<jocke> I realized I  can run apt-get  even if I run the DVD so I been able to install   whiskermenu,  this was exactly what I was looking for,  thank you!
<jocke> ochosi, thanks!
<jocke> Is it possible to map "apple+space" to open the  whiskermenu ?
<Artemis3> i think so
<Artemis3> jocke
<Artemis3> configuration -> keyboard -> shortcuts ? you should just call whiskermenu (not sure what the name is)
<jocke> Artemis3, I don't understand how, In the last answer here:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=139752   there are no option for shortcut
<jocke> Artemis3, sorry did not see your answer while typing
<Artemis3> ignore mint
<jocke> Artemis3, It was just that that is the only description over how to set this I been able to find
<Artemis3> but mint doesn't even use xfce by default
<Artemis3> no wonder you didn't get the answer there
<Artemis3> oh live search? i wonder what is that? you can both search installed apps and there is another to search files
<Artemis3> in a default xubuntu install, you will see at the botton panel the two magnifying glasses for these
<jocke> Artemis3,  what do you mean with "the botton panel" ?  can't find the "the two magnifying glasses"
<Artemis3> the one that looks like a dock
<Artemis3> in a default install you get the icons there
<Artemis3> when you move the cursor all the way to the bottom
<jocke> hehe, unbelievable I did not see the dock until now!
<Artemis3> its hidden by default
<Artemis3> well looks like a dock, but its just another panel
<jocke> ok, now I understand
<jocke> Artemis3, earlier I write this:   I was more looking for a tool that let me use the keybord instead of the mouse for common tasks,  like for example I use  "apple+space+fi" to open firefox under OSX.. this is why I installed  whiskermenu (as a spotlight replacement)) .  The only problem is that I don\t know how to set the keymap
<Artemis3> its right there where i told you
<Artemis3> you just add a new one, and press the keys, then you put the command you want to run
<jocke> *sorry for my spelling. my keyboard are not behaving as normal
<Artemis3> its ok, im worse
<hylian> hello al
<hylian> *all
<jocke> hmm, sorry I don't follow you.  add what?  press what?
<jocke> Artemis3, above message was to you
<Artemis3> menu > setting manager > keyboard > shortcuts  if your language differs the words will change
<Artemis3> or is it configuration then settings manager?
<jocke> Artemis3, OK, so I am able to open the dialog box  "Shortcut Command"     menu > setting manager > keyboard > Application Shortcuts > add (button)
<Artemis3> yes thats it
<jocke> the problem is that the  field for "Shortcut" are not available. There are only a field for "command"
<Artemis3> also check above and replace the defaults :)
<Artemis3> command goes first
<Artemis3> then it will ask you which keys
<Artemis3> you can set up many shortcuts here
<Artemis3> some window manager related shortcuts are defined in the window manager settings instead
<Artemis3> and its a good place to learn the defaults or change em
<delt> Hello
<delt> just wondering, after installing the nividia drivers, the splash screen gets replaced by a textmode screen with 4 flashing dots.... why?
<delt> and how do i set it back to normal?
<delt> oh and btw, the nvidia driver package did NOT ask me to reboot, or tell me that changes would be applied only on reobot.... as a user i had to "guess" that
<Artemis3> delt, you have done well, intuition is part of the game :)
<Guest65155> Artemis3, did you get my message ?  (not sure if my IRC client work)
<Artemis3> type it here again
<Guest65155> hi,  this is me how try to set up a application luncher,  My computer freeze so I think i better try to install xubuntu before i try to change anything.  I will try your suggestions then ,thanks !
<Artemis3> oh you did this in a live iso?
<Guest65155> yea ,,,  now I can't even find the name of the application I downloaded before  : )     Can you see it in the logs?  whiskybar something ?
<Guest65155> *logs   =  what I been writhing here before
<knome> Guest65155, i guess you are talking about whiskermenu
<Guest65155> knome, yes, that was the name, thanks
<Guest65155> I will write it down now  : )
<Artemis3> install and then you can come back and ask again
<Artemis3> Guest65155
<Guest65155> Artemis3, yes i will not install anything again using the DVD, just wanted to know the name of the app.
<Artemis3> ok
<Guest65155> I really like xubuntu, you don't get all that amazon crap that comes with Unity.   Still I can't decide  if I should try Debian as well before I install Xubuntu.   My question is if somebody here been going down this path.  To try to get Debian to work on my macbook might be difficult ?
<bazhang> ask in #debian
<Artemis3> you might have to work a little more
<Guest65155> I guess what I am asking is how big difference it is between xubuntu and debian
<Artemis3> because ubuntu includes proprietary drivers and PPAs
<Artemis3> The Xubuntu team makes a pretty theme you will lose as well
<Artemis3> but i guess you can just install it
<Guest65155> Artemis3, yes,   I have a macbook and I don't want to spend hours installing a system that will give me a lot of problem using the touchpad, multi monitors and so on.  If somebody else done this and giving up I don't want to repeat that process.
<Artemis3> in Debian you need to do more work to set up your system, it might be simple or not i can't say because i don't have a macbook :)
<Guest65155> It is a bit of a problem in the free software world that people don't tend to give negative reports  :  )
<Artemis3> there is a hardware database for ubuntu somewhere
<daniell> is having xubuntu beta1 and updating it the same as having a fully updated beta2 and once it's out a stable 14.04?
<daniell> or will I need to reinstall the stable 14.04 when it comes out
<Artemis3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops
<Artemis3> daniell, no its the same if you just upgrade
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Guest65155> Artemis3,  thanks, see you later
<daniell> Artemis3: nice
#xubuntu 2014-04-02
<xubuntu920> sup people
<xubuntu920> proud to announce that i switched to xubuntu
<xubuntu920> lol
<xubuntu920> wtf ?
<xubuntu920> everyone sleeping ?
<xubuntu920> thought id find a bit more action going on here...
<xubuntu920> ba artemis3
<xubuntu920> esti ?
<David-A> I'm awake, more or less
<xubuntu119> Anyone using Xubuntu with LTSP?
<holstein> xubuntu119: is set it up as a test *way* back.. like 9.10? or 9.04
<holstein> i set*
<xubuntu119> It boots fine....but I want to lock the desktop and other things
<xubuntu119> The issue I have...strange....when I adduser at the server command line , it does not create a home folder
<holstein> xubuntu119: back then, i used pesselus and other nice tricks in gnome2
<holstein> xubuntu119: so far, i have been assured we dont need those tools anymore, and, if i were able/inclined, i would make them myself.. however, i used a few alternatives in xfce
<xubuntu119> but the client boots OK....but any settings are lost are reboot...they do not persist
<holstein> xubuntu119: read-only areas of the config, and filesytem were OK for my needs
<xubuntu553> hi. i was wondering if someone can help trying to get 1920x1080 to work on my 60" lcd television, through a non-EDID VGA port
<holstein> xubuntu553: i never made that work, after updating a driver.. an nvidia driver
<holstein> xubuntu553: you are trying a custom xorg.conf? what issues are you seeing? have you tried just setting it in arandr?
<xubuntu553> i've already spent hours trying to figure it out.  so far, the most progress i've made was to follow these instructions:
<xubuntu553> http://samuelmartin.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/enabling-resolutions-in-ubuntu-12-04-lubuntu-12-04/
<xubuntu553> but i've only been able to get 720p to work
<holstein> xubuntu553: well, since you've only been at it hours, maybe there is still a chance
<xubuntu553> is 10-monitor.conf same/similar to xorg.conf?
<xubuntu553> ha
<holstein> xubuntu553: have you tried arandr?
<xubuntu553> no, i haven't
<xubuntu553> (thanks for chatting, btw)
<holstein> xubuntu553: try that first.. then,share what driver you are using
<xubuntu553> ok, i have arandr running
<xubuntu553> arandr doesn't seem to be any different than going to settings manager>display
<holstein> xubuntu553: try sitting the resolution with that tool
<holstein> xubuntu553: it could be, you are not going to be able to provide that resolution to that display
<xubuntu553> but 1080 doesn't show as an option
<xubuntu553> by following the link above, i was able to define 1280x720, and then subsequently select it.  i just don't know how to define 1080 so that it will show up as well
<holstein> xubuntu553: you can do it the same, but it may not work
<holstein> xubuntu553: you can share what driver you are using, and what xorg.conf you are using and where you got it
<xubuntu553> do you have any possible explanations as to why it doesn't work?  okay let me get that info for you
<holstein> xubuntu553: i have *the* explantion. the hardware is not supporting the operating system you are using.. you likely were not promised that it would.. you were likely promised windows OS support
<holstein> so, you will need to tell the volunteers here what you are using.. what hardwrae, and what xorg.conf, and where you got it
<xubuntu553> i'm using nvidia-304.  i have an integrated nforce 430 video card.  where can i find my xorg.conf?
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<xubuntu553> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig # nvidia-xconfig:  version 304.121  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-06)  T ue Mar  4 20:56:42 PST 2014  Section "ServerLayout"     Identifier     "Layout0"     Screen      0  "Screen0"     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"     InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" EndSection  Section "Files" EndSection  Section "InputDevice"     # generated from defau
<holstein> !paste | xubuntu553
<ubottu> xubuntu553: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu553> sorry i'm new to all this
<xubuntu553> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7192741/
<holstein> xubuntu553: your xorg.conf has no resolutions specified.. you could try that
<xubuntu553> i'm trying to use cvt and gtf 1920 1080.   do you know what refresh rate i should specify;  is it important?
<xubuntu553> thank you for your help holstein.  i will rty a few more things.
<TheX> Is there a place for system Sound's in Xubuntu? i have looked everywhere.
<Artemis3> TheX, settings, appearance, maybe?
<TheX> Thank you
<xubuntu642> hello
<cfhowlett> xubuntu642 ask your xubuntu question
<xubuntu642> does anyone know where all the xfce4 configuration file are located
<xubuntu642> system wide
<xubuntu642> i want to make it work to all the new installed machines
<cfhowlett> xubuntu642 /home   - it's a hidden folder
<xubuntu642> also, it seems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization this guide doesn't work to me
<xubuntu642> i'm creating a live cd image
<xubuntu642> so no home folder yet
<xubuntu642> the last command using mkisofs command doesn't work to me
<xubuntu642> i think someone should renew this article
<xubuntu642> i have tried in xubuntu 12.04 and xubuntu 14.04 beta, all doesn't work, and googled a lot about how to build a personal xubuntu image for personal use, but all the guides are "copied" from this original one
<xubuntu642> so anyone can help?
<xubuntu642> then anyone know how to create the bootable xubuntu image using genisoimage?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48535/how-to-customize-the-ubuntu-live-cd
<bazhang> augh he quit
<peewee> 'lo
<chichov> hey, if a bug is fxed in the ubuntu installer, is it the same in the xubuntu installer?
<chichov> I'm referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/1300072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1300072 in parted (Ubuntu Trusty) "LVM installation fails - regression with parted 2.3-17" [Critical,Fix committed]
<martinrame> Hi, I'm trying to compile a program that links to lpthread, but I'm getting undefined references to functions of that library. Should I have to install something else? ldconfig -p shows libpthread.so.0 is installed.
<bekks> martinrame: you need the headers of libpthread to be installed.
<martinrame> bekks: how can I install them?
<bekks> install libc6-dev
<martinrame> bekks: libc6-dev is already the newest version
<Guest12932> if you have installed the beta of the lts and keep it updated when the final is released the beta version will be equal to the final version right ?
<cfhowlett> !final|Guest12932
<ubottu> Guest12932: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Guest12932> ubottu, you are a bot ? thanks anyway :)
<ubottu> Guest12932: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest12932> ahahaha
<xubuntu425> Hi, I am working on xubuntu with a mac bluethooth keyboard and would like to remap the ctrl and command key. in ubuntu there is a simple gui option to do this but I was not able to figure out how this can be done in xubuntu. any ideas?
<kiwilinuxguy> howdy
<kiwilinuxguy> testing out xubuntu beta 2
<cfhowlett> kiwilinuxguy until release, 14.04 support = #ubuntu+1 channel
<kiwilinuxguy> ok  sorry didn't know
<cfhowlett> kiwilinuxguy no worries
<xubuntu460> --- got disconnected, hopefully nobody answered inbetween. My question was whether you can remap ctrl and command key in xubuntu somehow? the things I have found on the web didn't really work out...
<baizon> xubuntu460: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805795
<baizon> xubuntu460: or this http://software.clapper.org/cheat-sheets/xfce.html
<taruti> Is there a smaller xubuntu amd64 13.10 cd-image than the 842mb one?
<koegs> if cd-size is the problem either use a dvd or a usb-stick :)
<taruti> the system does not boot from a usb-stick and no dvd-burner at hand
<cfhowlett> !mini|taruti
<ubottu> taruti: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<taruti> ok, we'll use that
<user1790> Xubuntu first timer here.
<cfhowlett> user1790 ask your ubuntu questions
<user1790> I'm making a cutom menu that resembles ubuntu's session menu. Got stuck when adding session-action entries!
<user1790> Shutdown, restart etc requires password if I put sudo shutdown -h now in to a script.
<user1790> My plan was to make .desktop files, put them in /.local/share/applications, but these scripts would require password prompt. Any workaround to mimic xubuntu's action buttons?
<craigbass1976> I have a file on a thumb drive.  A different user is logged in to xfce, so when I plug it in, that user has access to the files.  Is there a simple way through the GUI that will allow ME to have access?  I currently use ssh -Y craig@localhost thunar to get a browser up with my credentials.  I can't just drag a file over, I've found...
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976 are you the admin?  gksudo thunar should do it.
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett, the craig account is an admin, but the one that's logged into XFCE isn't.
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett, and... the file once I drag it over is going to be owned by root, not craig, right?
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976 as I understand it you can drag/drop from /user1 to /user2 but the original permissions apply.  ask in #ubuntu for more eyes on your problem.
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett, I'm thinking I can just add myself (craig) to the other user's group.  All I need is read access anyway.
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976 sounds do-able.
<craigbass1976> bah... 700 permissions when I plug it in.
<randomnomad> hello all
<randomnomad> i am trying to figuer something out and i was wandering if some one might be able to point me in the right direction
<cfhowlett> randomnomad details?
<craigbass1976> -->
<craigbass1976> ^
<craigbass1976> Sorry, it's been a long morning.  :)
<randomnomad> when i first install 13.10 i had problems getting hdmi audio passthrogh
<randomnomad> i was able to fix this by adding a few lins to the asound.conf
<randomnomad> but after updateing lastnight my hdmi out put dissapered from pusleaudio again
<randomnomad> and cant figure out why
<randomnomad> it still is listed by aplay -l
<randomnomad> same device just cant get sound to play thought it
<randomnomad> its a nvidia incase it matter
<randomnomad> ive also checked to make sure its not muted is alsamixer reinstalled pulsaudio
<randomnomad> i just dont know where to check now ive googled everything i can
<chichov> is anybody aware of issues with LVM group creation during the installation of xubuntu with encryption?
<randomnomad> i gusse not
<junka> what is the package name of the volume icon?
<cfhowlett> junka indicator-plugin
<junka> thanks
<Hxxx> ehmm what plugin to install to get an option from the right click menu on xfce to share a folder using samba?
<fballs> plugin?
<fballs> just define a custom action in thunar
<fballs> like this: https://bipedu.wordpress.com/2013/01/15/add-right-click-samba-share-in-thunarxfce-file-manager/
<randomnomad> im haveing a problem loading the alsa driver after i upgrade the kerneal
<randomnomad> or after i upgraded
<randomnomad> snd_hda_codec: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<Hxxx> fballs, thank you, at the time I read your message, I solved the issue with gadmin-samba
<delt> Hello
<delt> quick question, i put this in my /etc/rc.local ---> echo "performance" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<delt> but after booting, the cpu governor is still set to "ondemand" until i manually type/paste that line in a root shell
<delt> why is that?
<fundies> My laptop wnt come back after I close the lid. The login screens comes up once I open it but once I enter my password screen goes black
<msuth1> Hi there, I am having some trouble trying to install Xubuntu for the first time (me and the computer) on a USB stick on a computer that currently has no OS (brand new). I have used unetbootin to create a bootable USB stick using the 13.10 ISO that i downloaded. When I boot from the USB stick I get a blue UNETBOOTIN screen with default as the only option on the list. After the counter ticks down (or if I
<msuth1>  click default) I get taken to a BusyBox shell. Where's the installer? What am I missing. Much thanks!
<junka> format with fat32 filesystem and rewrite the iso on the usb
<msuth1> Assuming junka's response was directed at me, the USB stick appears to be already formatted to "MS-DOS (FAT)". Is FAT32 different than MS-DOS (FAT)? Bear with me, this is a little out of my element.
<junka> yes msuth1 it need FAT32
<junka> needs*
<msuth1> Thank you. I'm guessing the problem might have to do with me formatting the USB stick on my Mac. Does that make any sense?
<skribblezatcha> good afternoon peoples.
<junka> msuth1, i dont think it's os problem but a filesystem one
<msuth1> junka, sorry, what i meant was that mac os only offers "MS-DOS (FAT)" formatting, and not FAT32 by default. I'm just researching a workaround since you implied that "MS-DOS (FAT)" and "FAT32" are not the same
<junka> msuth1, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<msuth1> I've confirmed through Disk Utility that I have reformatted to FAT32. Just using unetbootin to get the .iso on the USB then I will try again.
<junka> :)
<msuth1> @junka - it's working! I feel like a dolt for overlooking such a simple fix. I thought this was much more complicated! lol
<msuth1> I'm sure you do this all the time, but I just want to let you know that I really appreciate that there are people like you in the world who will take their time to help a complete stranger
<junka> come visit us anytime ;)
<msuth1> Sappy, I know, but you should feel good about yourself sir! Thanks again, have a good one.
<fundies> My laptop wnt come back after I close the lid. The login screens comes up once I open it but once I enter my password screen goes black
<fundies> how2fix?
<junka> does it suspend or hibernate?
<fundies> hibernate i think
<junka> i dont know how to fix this, but in the meanwhile you can set it to suspend when u close the lid
<delt> quick question... i'm setting the cpu governor to "performance" from my /etc/rc.local but after boot it's still "ondemand" ...where should i set it from ideally?
#xubuntu 2014-04-03
<xubuntu811> hello
<skribblezatcha> whats up xubuntu811. how are you doing?
<xubuntu811> I tried the Nvidia drivers which were in the settings area and I cant seem to get my xorg.conf back to the original after reverting back to the open source driver.
<xubuntu811> is there something I can run to reset or reconfigure X?
<xubuntu811> xfce?
<Unit193> By default, /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist.  Otherwise, stop Xorg, then run  Xorg -configure
<skribblezatcha> did you go to additional drivers or something xubuntu811?
<xubuntu811> thats the place, yes
<skribblezatcha> and there was a nvidia driver in there that you could install xubuntu811?
<xubuntu811> correct
<skribblezatcha> because i just went there and there are no drivers available for me to install. thats why i was asking.
<skribblezatcha> ok, so when you went back to the opensource driver, are you having problems at all, or is everything working ok?
<xubuntu811> I had to wait a few mins for those to show up.  I went back to the opensource one yes and only 640x480 is available now.
<skribblezatcha> ok, now i feel you.
<skribblezatcha> as Unit193 said, by default /etc/X11/xorg.conf isnt there, i just went and looked. is it there for you now xubuntu811?
<xubuntu811> Iam currently booted to eh recovery mode and its at 800x600 but if I go boot to normal its only smaller. I will check.
<skribblezatcha> ok, have you thought about deleting it, and seeing if that helps at all? i dont know if thats a good idea or not, but maybe it will go back to default on restart?
<xubuntu811> in /etc/X11 there are xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup and xorg.nvidia.fubar.conf
<xubuntu811> I can try to delete it and reboot. You think thats a good path to go down?
<skribblezatcha> delete those and go and restart and see what happens man.
<skribblezatcha> i would go for it, and hope for the best.
<xubuntu811> ok.  I will do that.
<skribblezatcha> since they arent there by default and were created once you installed the driver, i would uninstall the driver and then get rid of those three files, and go and restart.
<delt> Hello
<kupo_> any possible way to change font color of clock and time without having to change theme?
<GridCube> kupo_, use the orage clock
<kupo_> ah i dunno. i'll check it out
<GridCube> kupo_, its basically the same clock but with more options on its settings
<kupo_> do you have to minimize it to get it to panel?
<GridCube> ?
<kupo_> i see like a box and when i put it near top planel it doesnt let me
<GridCube> no, add the applet called orage clock, right clic on a panel, go to panel -> add new elements, search orage clock
<kupo_> ohh. it's an applet. gotcha. thought was just random app
<GridCube> on its settings you can tell it not to show any borders or menu
<kupo_> trying it out now
<GridCube> with alt-clic-drag you can move it around like any window, it will remember where you leave it and when you clic the cloc in the panel it will pop on and off
<kupo_> still not changing colors hmm
<kupo_> maybe i need to log out>
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> do you see the color settings?
<kupo_> non of the chnages seem to work. yeas. after i set i go to close and same thing. width not changing either
<kupo_> nevermind. witdh is
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> ?
<kupo_> Okay. now it is working strange
<kupo_> closed it a few times. thanks. i opened oracle once and thought it was ugly. didn't notice it was an applet
<kupo_> my ubuntu fact of day
<GridCube> orage is the best clock/calendar/alarm P:
<kupo_> did find another bug for 14.04 though. right click on weather applet crashes
<kupo_> yeah. liking it so far. I just thought it was an appy that stayed open other places heh
<kupo_> ah. love linux. changed the weather font color applet too. all is well
<xubuntu182> hello
<skribblezatcha> hi xubuntu182.
<xubuntu182> I'm switching from lubuntu to xubuntu
<xubuntu182> anything i should know?
<skribblezatcha> thats cool.
<skribblezatcha> well its a different DE, so there are different features as well as themes. other than that, you will get used to i think.
<xubuntu182> is there any command thats similar to the super+w in ubuntu?
<xubuntu182> you know the window spread thing
<skribblezatcha> i dont know, i have never used that command before. i use window snapping, if thats what you mean?
<xubuntu182> kind of like expose on mac
<xubuntu182> how would you use window snapping?
<skribblezatcha> i dont know about that to be honest..someone else may know though.
<skribblezatcha> window snapping is pretty easy, but you have to make sure that your settings are set up to use it. do you have xubuntu installed, or are you running it live?
<xubuntu182> i'm running it live while its installing
<pleia2> xubuntu182: not by default, no
<pleia2> if you replace the window manager with compiz you might be able to do something, but it's not hugely stable from my experience these days and you're kind of on your own
<xubuntu182> so what do you suggest?
<pleia2> living without it :)
<Unit193> Windows attaching to others?  That only happens for the edges of the screen.
<skribblezatcha> ok cool xubuntu182. want to see what window snapping is?
<xubuntu182> mkay i guess
<xubuntu182> but what is the window snapping?
<skribblezatcha> lol ok cool, go to menu, and search settings manager and open it and tell me when you are there xubuntu182.
<skribblezatcha> i will show you, thats the best way to know.
<xubuntu182> there
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, now go to window manager and tell me when you are there please xubuntu182.
<ball> Unit193: I think that's configurable.
<xubuntu182> ok i see what you're talking about now
<xubuntu182> does anyone know of a way to get the mac expose functionality out of xubuntu?
<skribblezatcha> if you snap it the top and then to a side, you can a corner sized window..i snap windows all of the time.
<ball> xubuntu182: What does Expose do on a Mac?
<pleia2> it gives you thumbnails of all applications running so you can pick through them
<pleia2> but as I said, the only way is compiz and that's a mess
<ball> Sounds hideous.
<skribblezatcha> could you get that in lxde xubuntu182?
<skribblezatcha> i dont think so right?
<xubuntu182> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRMCs1ertG4  skip  to 1:00
<pleia2> Ubuntu has a feature to do it, but I tend to agree about hideousness :) people who like it really like it though
<skribblezatcha> i think that you can get that with gnome though.
<skribblezatcha> gnome 3.
<ball> Gnome Shell?
<ball> Hmm... I don't seem to have any sound.
<skribblezatcha> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<skribblezatcha> check that out ball.
<skribblezatcha> check that out as well xubuntu182, and see if that is what you are referring to.
<ball> I've just installed Xubuntu 13.10 amd64 on my daughter's PC.
<ball> Seems to work alright but I have no sound.
<xubuntu182> i also cant install flash for some reason
<xubuntu182> it says plugin not founs
<xubuntu182> found*
<pleia2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ball> I'm not fussed about Flash
<pleia2> ^^ lots of debugging pages :)
<skribblezatcha> ball, go to the volume icon and click on it and then go to sound settings and tell me when you are there please.
<ball> I click the wee speaker that's top right and get nothing.
<skribblezatcha> you can get flash too ball.
<xubuntu182> thanks guy
<skribblezatcha> ok, right click on it ball, and tell me what you see please. (the volume icon)
<xubuntu182> install done gonna restart
<skribblezatcha> yw xubuntu182.
<ball> If I right (left-) click on it, I get a pop-up menu that says "Move", "Remove" and "Panel"
<skribblezatcha> ok, lol let me show you something real quick ball, and how i have mine setup ok? i like a traditional style desktop. so this is how mine is setup..one sec.
<ball> skribblezatcha: This is a brand new install.
<skribblezatcha> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_04032014_-_12_45_32_AM-eQvYmKuS.png
<skribblezatcha> i also possibly have a different menu than you, that allows for me to search for things. the reason that i mentioned that is because i was going to suggest that you go to menu..
<skribblezatcha> and then search for audio mixer and click on that ball.
<ball> I have Pulseaudio Volume Control, if that counts.
<ball> Oh good, now I have sound.
<skribblezatcha> no, its a bit different.
<skribblezatcha> well good then, that works.
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<ball> Don't know what's up with the top one but I can live without that.
<skribblezatcha> once you get things ok ball, you should be able to use the top one.
<skribblezatcha> was it muted or something?
<ball> No, the one in the top menu bar thing just doesn't work.
<skribblezatcha> it wont turn the volume up or down?
<ball> There's no slider there.
<ball> Just a little speaker with "---" next to it.
<ball> I click (with either mouse button) and don't get a slider.
<skribblezatcha> i see. right click on it ball, and go to remove. then right click on the panel and go to panel/add new items..then find the audio mixer plugin and click on it and then go to add.
<skribblezatcha> see if that helps at all.
<ball> I don't see an audio mixer in the 'Add New Items' list.
<skribblezatcha> ok, then go to terminal ball, and enter this command please: sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<skribblezatcha> once that installs for you ball, you will have that plugin to install..as well as all of the others that are of value too.
 * ball tries it.
<skribblezatcha> nice.:)
<ball> Hmm... that seems to have installed everything /but/ a volume control
<ball> Anyway, it's not a show stopper.
<skribblezatcha> thats impossible, unless that packages has changed ball. are you sure, did you close that window, and then go back to add items and see if you can find the mixer plugin?
<ball> skribblezatcha: I'm sure.
<Unit193> ball: What's the problem real quick?
<ball> Unit193: No volume slider on the menu bar at the top, right of the screen.
<skribblezatcha> ok enter this in to terminal ball...sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer
<Unit193> ball: If you're using pulseaudio, indicator-sound, if you're using alsa, volumeicon.
<ball> Unit193: Can I add those by manually typing the name?
<Unit193> Those are packages, indicator-sound uses xfce4-indicator-plugin though.
 * ball tries installing them.
<Unit193> Err, volumeicon is the application, -alsa is the package.
<ball> "indicator-sound is already the newest version."
 * ball shrugs
<Unit193> /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service should then be running.
<Unit193> Also make sure indicators have been added to the panel.
<ball> 'bash: /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service: No such file or directory'
 * Unit193 is using volumeicon because pulse was acting badly.
<Unit193> Hrm, I have an old version, so perhaps it's changed.
<ball> Oooh, I wonder whether I should try 'suspend' and resume.
<ball> brb
<ball> Well that works!
<ball> The speaker's not a big deal. At least the audio works.
<ball> Goodnight everyone!
<Unit193> G'night.
<skribblezatcha> goodnight ball.
<ArahkasNes> hi,  I need some help.  I take direction well and if anyone is willing to help I would be most grateful.
<cfhowlett> !ask|ArahkasNes
<ubottu> ArahkasNes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ArahkasNes> kk
<ArahkasNes> so a few days ago, I started up an old should not have started it up program, a gem drop game,  at the same time my monitor decided at that time to go on the fritz  it got tunnel vision
<ArahkasNes> so I could not see how to exit the game
<ArahkasNes> I believe that game program is the problem,  I tried to hit a few Control Alt and F's  and since when I did the control alt and F7 which is to take me back to the desk top I tried a bunch of others.  I had hopped to not turn off the puter when I switched out the monitor, but when I tipped over the tower to put in the cord to the new monitor it turned off.
<ArahkasNes> now I can not get back to my old settings at all, I am actually logged in as a different user because all except my name comes up when I log in as usual as me as the user
<ArahkasNes> when I log in as me most of the time I can not use my mouse.
<ArahkasNes> and once I did see my old screen but it quickly went back to this mess and I could not use the mouse
<ArahkasNes> worse is I can not get into Admin  the password I have written down does not work.
<ArahkasNes> nor anything else I try.
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ArahkasNes> It is  a strong one.
<ArahkasNes> it is not my password or the user that I am in now that is not working it is the Admin one that is not working
<xubuntu513> hi all
<xubuntu513> french here and need a little help with my xubuntu ( noob spoted )
<cfhowlett> !fr|xubuntu513
<ubottu> xubuntu513: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu513> i can speak english ;)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu513 oh.  proceed.
<pinkfloydFR> so all started by putting xbmc in autostart, working well
<pinkfloydFR> but one day need to go to desktop for doing something, and, surprise, nothing, only the mouse cursor
<pinkfloydFR> and can't launch a command line, but no after lot of search and test i have a commande line and trying launch then reinstall xfdesktop
<pinkfloydFR> now my desktop is back, but it's not the previous one ( no menu, no shortcut )
<pinkfloydFR> how can i get it back ?
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR I'm guessing you went back to default settings.  have to rebuild the xfce4 configuration.  save it to a backup site
<pinkfloydFR> yes is what i want to do ^^
<pinkfloydFR> nothing to loose with my old configuration, need a new one ^^
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR so you have to manually recreate and rebuild the desktop shortcuts, etc ...
<pinkfloydFR> no problem with this, it's a media center only, not a lot of work
<pinkfloydFR> the problem is actually i have ony the wallpaper and 3 shortcut, no menu, no "quick start" bar at the bottom of screen
<pinkfloydFR> quick launch*
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR that would be "panel"
<pinkfloydFR> there is no way to have the default profil back ?
<pinkfloydFR> or at less the menu bar on top screen ?
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR   new or guest account and copy the panel settings to a piece of paper for recreation
<pinkfloydFR> where is the xcfe conf file/profile ?
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR wait - gotta look
<pinkfloydFR> find it !
<pinkfloydFR> .config/xfce4
<cfhowlett> yep
<pinkfloydFR> doesn't understand, all my conf is here ( dates 2013 )
<pinkfloydFR> arf can't apt-get xfce4-panel :(
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR nothing to apt-get!  that's for installing and you don't NEED to install it.  you need to copy it!
<pinkfloydFR> it's missing to !!!!
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR I thought you said you found them?
<pinkfloydFR> ok apt-get install passed, and menu bar is back !
<pinkfloydFR> it's like all my xfce paquage was uninstall
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR good job!
<cfhowlett> ...
<pinkfloydFR> thanks a lot !
<cfhowlett> oh.
<cfhowlett> package!
<cfhowlett> :_
<pinkfloydFR> package *
<cfhowlett> I figured it out.
<pinkfloydFR> thanks, go to recreation ;)
<pinkfloydFR> bye
<cfhowlett> pinkfloydFR best of luck
<recon_lap> I'm installing wine, will it work if I use the ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa repo?
<CyborgCygnus>  Has anybody else had problems with flash videos playing at a ridiculously fast speed? Eg. a 3 min video plays through the entire thing at like 10secs without audio. Not sure how to fix this, it happens with every flash video. Tried using lightspark instead but same issue.
<cfhowlett> recon_lap no need to ppa, use the wine in repositories
<xubuntu049> Hi, I have problem with start samba.
<xubuntu049> I have instaled samba, and if I try to start samba SYSTEM>SAMBA I see clock and nothing more.
<xubuntu049> I try to start in form terminal, but dont work too.
<xubuntu110> Hi
<recon_lap> wine 1.6 and sketchup not playing nice, when I get into the app it draws the screen once and stops responding
<jvoisin> Hello, I just updated from 13.10 to 14.04, and my systray is gone :<
<cfhowlett> jvoisin until it's actually released, support for 14.04 = #ubuntu+1
<jvoisin> my bad. Thank you :)
<GridCube> cfhowlett, :) it would be useful if you point them toward -devel before than +1 :)
<cfhowlett> GridCube wilco
<GridCube> :)
<Pici> devel isn't a support channel
<recon_lap> I'm looking forward to the next LTR :)
<cfhowlett> Pici ... true.  my understanding was ALL "support" went to +1 ...
<GridCube> Pici, no, but things regarding our betas we need to know
<GridCube> even if we then derive them to +1
<Pici> -devel would be unusable for developers if we funneled people with issues there
<GridCube> problems related to betas should go to devel
<GridCube> more on on weeks previous release date
<cfhowlett> so the channel policy should be changed then.  of course ALL the early adopters are going to flood -devel with beta questions
<GridCube> its not for general support
<Pici> that has never been the policy
<GridCube> alright
<recon_lap> probably with 3 weeks to release the devs would be getting a bit nervous about bugs .
<xubuntu960> hello, I have a small question. The company I work with is planning to migrate everything from windows to linux (finally haha). I would like to install first xubuntu 14.04 since it is coming out soon. If I install the latest version, do I need to re-install the system or just update the required packages once the release candidate would be released?
<GridCube> updates should be fine
<GridCube> xubuntu960, remember that 14.04 is still in beta and errors are bound to happen, its not meant for production yet
<xubuntu960> thanks a lot GridCube
<xubuntu960> I was planning for testing but since we need to modify it alot, i really dont want to reinstall everything
<GridCube> if you install now try to keep updating constantly
<xubuntu960> of course.....thanks a lot...I will download the distro today.
<GridCube> xubuntu960, and as with any and absolute any thing you install in your computer please remember to keep backups of all your sensible data
<GridCube> we can not stress enough how important is to keep backups
<darkMatter> hello. i am running trusty and have a problem with my sound indicator applet... it dissapeared. anyone else?
<GridCube> darkMatter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Trusty/Gtk3Indicators
<darkMatter> ok, thank you, but i was wondering because it was running until yesterday.
<GridCube> read the topic named "Indicators may fail to load"
<darkMatter> yes i already read it. but nevertheless i was wondering. but it's still in development.
<delt> *sigh*  that damn bug again.... my TAB key isn't acting normally in term windows
<delt> also another bug: i map ctrl+alt+shift+left/right to move current window to prev/next desktop, but when i log back in, they don't work...
<delt> even though they're still listed in the window manager settings -> keyboard section
<delt> i have to reset them by double clicking the entry and pressing the key combo again
<delt> then it works until i logout/restart
<koegs> delt: had something similar with the maximize-option
<koegs> workaround was to double-delete the old key-assignments
<delt> what do you mean by "double-delete"?
<koegs> "maximize window" was already assigned, deleted the assignment and immediately a second key-assignment appeared
<koegs> deleted that too and then i was able to permanently assign my own keys
<delt> ah ok, i'll try that. thanks
<delt> koegs: works!! :D thanks!
<adrenaline_> like
<delt> uh.. i just noticed that there's no Xorg.conf ???
<Unit193> delt: That's normal.
<delt> ah i see xorg.conf.d in /usr/share/x11
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah, unless you need an xorg.conf for ati/nvidia drivers, that's the best place to add options.
<delt> ....so which file should i modify if i want to change global options like ctrl+alt+backspace to kill the server, etc.?
<Poisoned_Dragon> just make a specified conf file and put specific options related to what you're trying to accomplish.
<delt> oh yeah, i'm using the nvidia proprieteary drivers
<Poisoned_Dragon> No need to write a whole xorg.conf file.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... Then you need an xorg.conf file.
<delt> i installed it via the packages in the repo
<delt> ...so it created a xorg.conf file somewhere?
<delt> i see this which seems nvidia/opengl related: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 Apr  1 14:48 glamoregl.conf -> /etc/alternatives/glamor_conf
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought it would only make one if you ran nvidia-settings in terminal
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, wait.
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's wrong.
<Poisoned_Dragon> one sec
<delt> my 3d card is working perfectly, but i don't see a Xorg.conf anywhere in /etc
<Poisoned_Dragon> nvidia-xconfig
<Poisoned_Dragon> that's the one.
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<delt>        nvidia-xconfig - manipulate X configuration files for the NVIDIA driver
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<Poisoned_Dragon> That has some advice.
<xubuntu024> hello
<xubuntu024> how is everyone today?
<xubuntu024> Important News: Pollution outbreak in the uk. People advised to stay home.
<xubuntu024> Welcome Jackson (Paul)
<delt> ah, ---> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<xubuntu024> delt
<xubuntu024> Welcome Noskcaj
<Noskcaj_> hey xubuntu024
<Unit193> xubuntu024: Hello.  Did you have a support question?  No need to ping everyone.
<xubuntu024> I was simply welcoming them
<skribblezatcha> whats up xubuntu024.
<xubuntu024> Hello aziz. Welcome to the chat.
<Poisoned_Dragon> skribblez!!!!! lol
<skribblezatcha> lol Poisoned_Dragon.
<elfy> this is a support channel not a chat one - xubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<xubuntu024> ok I will go there . but before I go I have one question on support
<xubuntu024> Why dose XBMC not work on xfce ?
<delt> hmm.... not working :/
<delt> my /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows it's using the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and this file now contains the ServerFlags section with Option "DontZap" "false".... no go :(
<delt> alt+printscr+k isn't working either..
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<delt> ahhh, now this works: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<skribblezatcha> :D
<notwist> Can I ask about 14.04 here?
<junka> notwist, #ubuntu+1
<elfy> or if it's quick - pop into #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu889> hello
<xubuntu173> Hey guys, I'm looking for some help. I accidentally broke my xubuntu gui. I was in the settings editor inside settings manager and changed the resolution to something I thought my monitor supported. Now I boot into a black screen and I don't know how to change it back. I can SSH into it, but VNC leads me to a black screen as well.
<xubuntu173> I've tried xrandr but it just says "can't find display"
<gridcube_> xubuntu173, if you can get to a tty do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<gridcube_> and restart, that should make it so you use the default settings
<xubuntu173> Ok. I was looking for the xorg.conf file earlier but I couldn't even find one. I'm not using any proprietary drivers it's an intel onboard video card
<gridcube_> if you dont have an xorg.conf then you are using the default drivers and settings
<xubuntu173> Ok so maybe since I manually edited the settings editor it didn't create a xorg.conf? What other method can I change the resolution? Why would VNC be a black screen as well?
#xubuntu 2014-04-04
<acylus> Hello
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how can i remove an application from xfce-appfinder
<Psil0Cybin> it sems to have added a command as an application like xscreensaver-command -activate
<Unit193> Version I have you can Clear Custom Command History  in preferences.
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> the version i have 12.04 all i can do is select an application
<Psil0Cybin> no preferences
<xubuntu173> Does xubuntu 13.10 use lightdm for the display manager? not xdm right?
<Unit193> Right, lightdm.
<Psil0Cybin> how do i open up xfce4-appfinder preferences?
<Psil0Cybin> in order to remove an application from the list
<xubuntu173> How do I reset lightdm to the defaults? sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm? I did that and still can't undo a resolution change I made in the settings editor. I just have a black screen.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i tried adding a lock screen button to the main menu setting in xfce4, and it added that "command" to the xfce4-appfinder list, i was wondering if there was a w auy to remove it manually in 12.04 i have deleted it in the main menu setting but it is still persistant within xfce4-appfinder
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot locate the .desktop file
<recon_lap1> xubuntu173: the info might be in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<xubuntu527> what is the default display mgr under xubuntu?
<xubuntu527> Im trying to get my display / driver back to the default.  Im not sure if the display mgr is the right place to start or xorg.config or what
<recon_lap1> xubuntu173: have you tried to boot into a recovery session?
<xubuntu527> yes, Iam in one now.  my normal screen looks like black and white tesselation.
<xubuntu527> I can only get 640x480 in the recovery mode
<xubuntu527> my monitor supports 1360x768
<xubuntu527> I tried to run the nvidia drivers that come with the software installer and that did not work out well so I then changed back to the opensource one and it doesnt appear to have worked.
<xubuntu527> Is there a way to reconfigure to the original settings?
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: maybe sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but thats fomr 11.10
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: what version you running?
<xubuntu527> I have 13.10 I think.
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: not sure I should be making suggestions though, I could make this much worse :)
<xubuntu527> I have saucy, so 13.10.  I appreciate that.
<xubuntu527> how do I tell what xwindow system is running?
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: check if the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file exists on your system
<xubuntu527> yes it did, but I have deleted it about 20 mins ago.
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: did you run dpkg-reconfigure
<xubuntu527> it says to specify a package to reconfigure
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xubuntu527> ok, i just ran that and it just returns to cursor
<xubuntu527> do I need to be in normal login session for that t work?
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: you'll need to restart x, probably reboot
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: as you're in recovery mode
<xubuntu527> ok, I cant see my screen in a normal session its all messed up. is there a way to open a terminal window
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: the F keys open TTY windows, but they will probably be messed up to.
<xubuntu527> a key sequence to open a term windows
<xubuntu527> function keys?
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: you probably want to boot into a text mode and start x manually
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i tried adding a lock screen button to the main menu setting in xfce4, and it added that "command" to the xfce4-appfinder list, i was wondering if there was a w auy to remove it manually in 12.04 i have deleted it in the main menu setting but it is still persistant within xfce4-appfinder
<xubuntu527> how do i boot into text mode
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: been a long time sine I had to do any of this, so very fuzzy on the details
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: what exactly did you change to cause the problem? just the screen res?
<xubuntu527> I went into settings mgr, and then additional drivers, changed it from opensource to nvidia driver and installed it, then rebooted.  ugh.
<xubuntu527> so Im trying to get it back to what I had which worked but not perfect...
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: ctrl - alt - f1 to get terminal when booting
<installhang> duh hello
<installhang>  
<installhang> My Xubuntu install hangs
<installhang> wtf
<installhang> is anyone even nhere
<junka> i am
<installhang> can you help me
<xubuntu527> ok recon im going to try that and see if I can get it working again. thanks.
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: you'll not have IRC , come back if you get stuck
<xubuntu527> ok, thanks.
<junka> installhang, tells when your system angs
<junka> hangs
<junka> us
<recon_lap1> xubuntu527: and check  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf
<installhang> im on xubuntu right now
<installhang> its stuck on a step
<installhang> i clicked the irc link in the setup window
<junka> at which step
<installhang> configuring bcmwl-kernel-source
<installhang> broadcom wireless?
<installhang> i have a broadcom card
<recon_lap1> o joy, broadcom
<installhang> yea its a pain
<recon_lap1> installhang: you using a wired connection atm?
<installhang> yea
<installhang> the last step it was on was "xubuntu ubiquity: DKMS: install completed.
<installhang> although nothing has happened
<recon_lap1> installhang: can you skip the broadcom setup and try fix it later
<recon_lap1> installhang: it should skip it eventually on it's own
<installhang> i wish but the freakin skip button is greyed out
<recon_lap1> installhang: ctr-c might skip it, might stop the install too :)
<recon_lap1> installhang: maybe try esc and del first
<installhang> thats exactly what i did
<installhang> a minute ago
<installhang> i did ctrl+c
<installhang> and now it wont do anything
<recon_lap1> anything happen?
<installhang> when i type
<installhang> nope it just says ^C
<installhang> and i cant type anything in it now
<recon_lap1> installhang: all I can suggest is reboot and see how far it got, and maybe start again
<installhang> here is a pic
<Psil0Cybin> Anyone know how to remove custom entries from xfce4-appfinder?? It seemed to have added applications I cannot delete!! I am looking for the .desktop files but they are everywhere!
<Psil0Cybin> 4How can i manually edit what xfce4-appfinder displays
<installhang> http://i.imgur.com/7k7Gnqz.jpg
<installhang> Sorry for crap pic
<installhang> anyway im gonna restart
<installhang> hopefully it didn't ruin my windows partition
<installhang> because i always have bad luck with this crap
<installhang> anyway br
<installhang> b
<installhang> recon
<installhang> Im back
<installhang> but im not in the install
<installhang> i got back in and went to "try" and everything is safe, so do you need any logs?
<recon_lap1> installhang: how do you mean everything is safe? you mean it booted from the hdd into xubuntu?
<installhang> no. my windows partitions are safe
<installhang> i booted back into my usb
<installhang> theres that uncompleted install sitting here
<Psil0Cybin> hmm i cannot
<Psil0Cybin> figure out how to remove this stupid application from the appfinder
<Psil0Cybin> list
<Psil0Cybin> what on earth!! why does xubuntu hide so many .desktop files god knows where!
<recon_lap1> installhang: I'd just install again from the usb and over write the last one, you could black list the bcom driver on the install usb or just wait till it gives up trying to install it.
<installhang> how do i get there again
<recon_lap1> lol, people seem to leave just as i have suggestions for them
<installhang> to blacklist the driver
<installhang> lol
<installhang> mdmcaf you're in colorado
<recon_lap1> installhang: have a read of this http://www.winko-erades.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=42:getting-broadcom-sta-to-work-on-ubuntu-studio-1304-or-xubuntu&catid=6:ubuntu&Itemid=7
<recon_lap1> installhang: I had forgotten about modprobe :)
<recon_lap1> installhang: you should be able to find the same files on the usb stick
<installhang> i have bcm4318
<installhang> according to lspci
<installhang> hey recon can i drop down in xubuntu
<installhang> like in mdm
<installhang> ctrl+alt+f1 i think
<installhang> oh cool
<installhang> i guess you can
<installhang> man xubuntu is so cool
<installhang> just got into it
<recon_lap1> installhang: well, try figure out what driver is was trying to load and black list it on the usb stick
<installhang> wtf
<recon_lap1> installhang: then try install again, my best guess anyway
<installhang> it aint here
<installhang> in modprobe.d
<installhang> welp imma install
<installhang> OH RECON
<installhang> could it be cuz i checked download updates?
<installhang> it says it will download wifi drivers
<installhang> recon_lap1
<recon_lap1> installhang: I'm still reading about bcom drivers :)
<installhang> oh lol
<recon_lap1> installhang: still, I'd try just installing again and just waiting till it times out on the bcom driver, might take a while but it should just skip it after a while
<recon_lap1> installhang: I think ctr-c just stopped the install last time
<installhang> yea probably
<installhang> hey recon another question, what bootloader does xubuntu use? just grub like ubuntu?
<recon_lap1> installhang: before you go, book mark this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160343
<installhang> dont worry i can do install at same time
<installhang> i just chose time zone
<recon_lap1> installhang: think it's still grub
<installhang> k
<installhang> install just started
<recon_lap1> installhang: you know the next LTS is out on the 21st
<installhang> wtf is lts
<moetunes> !lts
<recon_lap1> installhang: sort of the reason I'm hanging out in here atm, what to get an idea what to expect when I jump to the next long term support version
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<installhang> hm
<recon_lap1> installhang: I stick to LTS versions so I only have to upgrade every 2 years
<installhang> i see
<installhang> recon do you program?
<recon_lap1> installhang: I normally do a full reinstall with every LTS to clean out the last 2 years of crud :)
<installhang> lol
<junka> :D
<junka> fail
<installhang> :OOOOo
<installhang> back to bcmwl
<installhang> omfg
<installhang> are
<installhang> you
<recon_lap1> installhang: I program a bit
<Artemis3> i have been upgrading since 2007
<installhang> freaking kidding me
<installhang> welp
<Artemis3> hehehe
<installhang> it freaking hung again
<junka> Artemis3, every six months?
<recon_lap1> installhang: how do you mean hung, if it is just taking a long time let it
<Artemis3> but this version might prove a challenge
<Artemis3> i stopped at 12.04 junka
<installhang> DKMS install completed
<installhang> i let it sit for like an hour
<installhang> it just hangs on this retarded  step
<installhang> i have an idea
<recon_lap1> what is the name of the driver it's trying to install?
<installhang> ill just unplug my network card for this step, i dont even use the wireless
<installhang> bcmwl-kernel-source
<installhang> oh
<junka> ah
<installhang> bcmwl-6.30.223.141-bdcom DKMS files...
<installhang> here is it:
<installhang> it is*
<installhang> "Setting up bcmwl-kernel-source (6.30.223.141-bdcom-@ubuntu1) ..."
<recon_lap1> installhang: restart the install and do not select download updates
<installhang> k
<installhang> restarting now
<recon_lap1> Artemis3: you a unity refugee?
<Artemis3> in versio 10.10 or 11.04, i removed ubuntu-desktop and put xubuntu-desktop, slowly getting rid of gnome related packages
<Artemis3> about the time when they forced Unity yes
<junka> xfce is dead :(
<Artemis3> well as long as it works
<recon_lap1> junka: how so?
<junka> no release for over 2 years
<Artemis3> 4.12 will come out one of these days
<installhang_> im back
<Artemis3> See e17 :)
<junka> e17 has moved to 18..
<Artemis3> i mean the time it took e17 to release
<installhang_> i cant wait for xubuntu
<Artemis3> they are already working with e19 for that matter
<recon_lap1> well, it's the incessant need people have to mess with my desktop the keep making me change os, so maybe a dead desktop is what I'm after :)
<installhang_> i havent quit
<Artemis3> yes xfce is getting very stable
<installhang_> that was my old self
<recon_lap1> and well, windows just sucked all on it own
<Artemis3> no need for fancy changes
<Artemis3> i think they were just adding gtk3 support
<installhang_> recon_lap1: do you know what tomorrow is?
<recon_lap1> still, looking forward to 14.04 :)
<recon_lap1> Saturday ?
<installhang_> oh lol nevermind
<installhang_> diff area
<recon_lap1> installhang_: you in auz?
<installhang_> no
<installhang_> US
<installhang_> of A
<installhang_> should i just skip language packs
<recon_lap1> not so far behind then :)
<installhang_> if i only speak ingles
<installhang_> lol
<installhang_> but tomorrow is friday
<installhang_> for me
<installhang_> so i happy
<Artemis3> you are going to disciminate your spanish users?
<installhang_> lol
<installhang_> face > desk
<installhang_> hanged
<installhang_> now time to hang myself
<installhang_> k
<installhang_> jk
<recon_lap1> installhang_: I have no idea about language packs , did it hang again?
<installhang_> yea
<Artemis3> how so?
<installhang_> Artemis3: Just says DKMS:install completed
<installhang_> then never ever continues
<installhang_> BUT
<Artemis3> hmmm
<recon_lap1> installhang_: press esc
<Artemis3> did you wait long enough?
<installhang_> didnt do anything recon
<installhang_> yea i waited 3 centuries
<installhang_> (2 hours)
<installhang_> nothing
<Artemis3> not that long lol
<recon_lap1> installhang_: just git it a couple of min
<Artemis3> thats 13.10?
<installhang_> yiss
<installhang_> i legally torrented it btw
<installhang_> could that be bad?
<Artemis3> you can't illegally torrent free software
<recon_lap1> Artemis3: it's a bcom bug, but it should get passed it if not downloading drivers from what i read
<installhang_> Artemis3: yea thats what i meant
<Psil0Cybin> Hey can someone help me with a small problem, i was trying to edit the Main Menu in order to add a new icon/application to just display my xscreensaver/lockscreen, so once I added the command xscreensaver-command -activate, it added the buton to the menu, but now after I removed it, I noticed it had added the Application to xfce4-appfinder, I know xfce4-appfinder uses .desktops in order to display applications, where can I find this deskto
<Psil0Cybin> p file
<installhang_> whoa
<Psil0Cybin> because it it is a tad frustrating, I want to remove this fake application
<recon_lap1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182821
<Artemis3> installhang_, is it possible to try with 12.04?
<installhang_> ugh probably not
<Artemis3> installhang_, or perhaps, the 14.04 beta?
<installhang_> i dont wanna download it
<installhang_> it gon take forever
<Artemis3> installhang_, there is a cheat to that :)
<installhang_> ?
<Artemis3> installhang_, all you need is some smal usb thumbdrive around and a 20mb download
<installhang_> wait
<Artemis3> installhang_, magic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<installhang_> I have supa good idea
<installhang_> that will vaporize problem in first place
<installhang_> so
<installhang_> I'll take out my network card
<installhang_> install xubuntu
<installhang_> then plug back in
<Artemis3> which nic?
<installhang_> (i use wired connection)
<installhang_> what do you mean
<Artemis3> what this is a destkop?
<Artemis3> desktop?
<installhang_> yea
<Artemis3> ok remove it...
<installhang_> lol
<installhang_> brb then
<Psil0Cybin> hmmm I know they are in /usr/share/applications
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot find the de.sktop file i need
<installhang> recon_lap1 and Artemis3 im back
<Artemis3> so installed?
<installhang> no im running live
<installhang> but installing
<installhang> so i can talk
<installhang> and install at same time
<Artemis3> install quick, by not clicking download updates hehe
<installhang> yea
<installhang> anway my side panel is sitting open
<Artemis3> then reboot do upgrades
<Artemis3> then put the evil thing again
<installhang> lol
<installhang> ive had so many problems with that stupid card
<installhang> on linux mint
<installhang> and ubuntu
<installhang> and arch
<installhang> Artemis3: you know what's unique about my computer?
<Artemis3> well then replace it
<installhang> Well I dont really use it anymore
<Artemis3> or leave it out
<installhang> cuz of my wired connection, its a backup in case my booster fails
<installhang> Artemis I fixed my graphics card by baking it in the oven
<installhang> Art
<installhang> em
<installhang> is
<installhang> 3
<installhang> Artemis3: have you ever used a lathe?
<Artemis3> i don't really like the sound of that
<Kekai> I used to have a keyboard shortcut for my volume
<Kekai> is there a way to get it back
<installhang> recon_lap1 Artemis3: It stopped hanging!!!
<Kekai> i would press FN+ Left/right arrow
<installhang> Kekai: It spontaneously stopped working?
<Kekai> shortly after installing Ubuntu-desktop and then purging it
<Kekai> Via the Pure Xubuntu Site
<installhang> Hm
<Kekai> The brightest shortcut still works
<Kekai> FN+ Up/Doan
<Kekai> *down
<recon_lap1> installhang: it stuck again?
<recon_lap1> Kekai: FN + Up/Down changes my volume :)
<Kekai> Thats brightness for me
<Kekai> Lenovo
<Kekai> I think it maybe a software issue with pulse
<installgood> Artemis3: its installed! yay
<recon_lap1> \o/
<installgood> now i need to setup
<installgood> i have 2 monitors how to i make the top bar go all the way across?]
<installgood> oh
<installgood> nevermind
<installgood> oh
<installgood> how do i
<Kekai> how do i fix this?
<installgood> make the bottom panel show up on both monitors
<installgood> oh
<recon_lap1> installgood: multi monitors , you know how to start with the good stuff :)
<installgood> Kekai: When you do the volume key combination it simply doesnt work
<Kekai> No it doesnt
<installgood> recon_lap1: lol :D
<installgood> recon_lap1: Also rocking a mechanical keyboard! :D
<recon_lap1> lol, FN R/L changes brightness for me , but I vaguely remember setting them up about 2 years ago
<recon_lap1> installgood: try xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of LVDS1 , or something similar depending on your monitors
<installgood> wtf
<installgood> sound not working
<installgood> ugh
<installgood> wait
<installgood> it works
<installgood> but indicator in panel
<installgood> shows 3 dashes
<recon_lap1> Kekai: what version you using?
<Kekai> 13.10
<CHENGZE> Hi, I have a laptop, it has a built-in wireless card and a USB wireless card, can I use them both at the same time, one for internal network and the other one for external network??
<recon_lap1> Kekai: do you have gnome-settings-daemon  installed ?
<Kekai> idk
<Kekai> how do I check
<recon_lap1> Kekai: apt-cache policy gnome-settings-daemon
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: you should be able to.
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: probably require a bit of work on you network setting though
<recon_lap1> installgood: that means it's muted
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: you planning on using that machine as a bridge/router?
<installgood> recon_lap1: its not i can control sound and listen to stuff but the stupid panel indicator is just "---"
<CHENGZE> no, just use one for external, one for company
<CHENGZE> personal use
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: does you work have an IT department?
<installgood> recon_lap1: well i gotta bounce see ya recon
<recon_lap1> installgood: o/ good luck, and hope xubuntu works out for you
<CHENGZE> no, they all use Windows, only I use linux(ubuntu)
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: well, not sure really, you could just disable auto connect on both cards and pick the one you want to use
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: the USB might be a little tricky
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: why the two different cards, one should be able to handle both networks
<Kekai> I got it working
<Kekai> I purged Pulse Audio
<Kekai> THen reinstalled and reboot
<recon_lap1> was about to ask how are you going to listen to music :) but good stuff.
<Kekai> it works better now actually where it does it on the first tap and not blow my ear drums out
<CHENGZE> recon_lap1: I can use each one of them, but only one at the same time, I have the switch the connection manually, so I want to know how to enable both connections at the same time
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: I think you have to set some routes in you ipchains file then
<Kekai> recon_lap1: I would die without music
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: it's probably a bit complicated if your not familiar with setting up routers
<CHENGZE> recon_lap1: I googled, but the posts were pretty old, so I ask here for help.
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: it's networking, little has changed since the 70's other than ipv6 :) still complicated though
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: and what you trying to do is just weird :)
<CHENGZE> not that old, just about 5 years ago, and the file mentioned in the post I found  did not exist.
<recon_lap1> you got a link
<CHENGZE> it's written in Chinese, http://www.codesky.net/article/200908/175499.html
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: I actually understand that  , geek speek lol
<CHENGZE> yeah, the file /etc/iptables.up.rules does not exist
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: yep, you setup the routes in your iptables and then export them to the /etc/iptables.up.rules so they can be reloaded next time you network comes up
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: I dont understand the chinese bits, maybe he explains it in those bits
<recon_lap1> let me look to see if i can find the command
<CHENGZE> I translate that for you: 1. set the default gateway for one card such as external network, not set for another wireless
<CHENGZE> card
<CHENGZE> 2. this step is probably not necessary for ubuntu users
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: I'm still not sure what exactly your try to do though, it makes no sense to me to have two cards on two different networks on one computer that is not a bridge.
<recon_lap1> are you trying to bypass your companies proxy server?
<CHENGZE> No, the company support external network, such as you want to google or something, and is has a internal internal network for internal communications or sharing files in the server
<CHENGZE> Company doesn't block a site
<recon_lap1> cause I have a feeling that guide will set your computer up as a bridge between both networks and possibly land you in trouble. I'm not very skilled with setting up routing tables
<recon_lap1> so, if you set that up, some one on the internal internal network could probably open web pages through your computer
<recon_lap1> probably not what you are after
<holstein> CHENGZE: how will you tell the applications which NIC to use?
<CHENGZE> I don't know, it seems that the topic of that guide is talking about is  what I want, but I'm not family with the script
<holstein> you'll need to specify.. i would just do that specification when i need one or the other, by connecting to the one i need at the time
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: I think I know what you want to do, just not sure that you got the right guide.
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: you want one network interface to only use the internel network, and the other to use the outside network, but not to bridge between the two.
<holstein> and, to tell applications which to use
<CHENGZE> BTW: I can enable both connections at the same time in Windows
<holstein> you dont want the web browser using the internal.. but, you'll want a filemanager not using the outside
<holstein> unless you do. then, you'll have to specify.. which, gets, basically, back where you are now. having to specify which network you want to be on
<recon_lap1> haa, windows :) the business OS !!
<holstein> CHENGZE: they are both enabled right now in linux
<holstein> CHENGZE: the question is, connecting.. which can be done.. but, what about routing? how does windows handle that? can you learn something from the way they are doing it? and apply?
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: I'm thinking you really should talk to you IT dept regarding this.
<holstein> yeah, they can put what you need access to out on the internet, and lock it down
<recon_lap1> They must have a reason to have a internal network
<CHENGZE> holstein: if I don't plugin the the USB wifi card, only one connection, once plugined, both connections will be enabled automatically, I even don't need to config anything
<holstein> CHENGZE: ok.. so, both connect in windows, automactically.. one to one access point, and the other to a different one.. how about routing? are you prompted when you open the web browser as to which connection to use?
<CHENGZE> holstein: no prompted
<CHENGZE> recon_lap1: we don't have an IT dept,
<holstein> CHENGZE: ok. how do you tell the applications what nic to use?
<CHENGZE> no tell
<holstein> CHENGZE: how does it know, friend?
<recon_lap1> holstein: I would think you could route everything using the destination ip address
<holstein> CHENGZE: if i open a web browser, and search google.com, and it goes to the internal network connection, google is not there
<holstein> CHENGZE: so, it tries both? and just goes with whichever works? or is there a configuration from IT?
<CHENGZE> maybe the computer was configured before it was given to me.
<holstein> CHENGZE: thats *very* important to know
<recon_lap1> knowing windows it just went with whatever worked :)
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: as i said , networking is complicated.
<CHENGZE> recon_lap1: agreed
<holstein> well, especially if a team of folks who built the networks pre-configured the machine.. and you are trying to basically do that same job on your own, without knowing what that job was
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: and if you got two networks you company is probably trying to keep the internal one secure by having two separate networks.
<holstein> it could be that they dont let folks join that one
<CHENGZE> recon_lap1: yeah, secure reson
<holstein> you'll need to ask IT and get more information from them
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: and if you configure your two network cards wrong you could open a big hole to your secure network
<holstein> they likely just wouldnt allow the connection if it could be broken
<CHENGZE> so, what info do I need, after I got the info, what configuration do I need?
<CHENGZE> static, domain or something else?
<holstein> any number of simple configurations on either network could keep you from connecting a new machine..
<holstein> CHENGZE: i would have to have that info to say
<holstein> CHENGZE: they may say "you connnect with what we give you, and thats all"
<glitchd> hello all
<CHENGZE> holstein: that would be easy if I use windows :)
<holstein> CHENGZE: sure.. but, this is not about OS's.. its about what they give you
<glitchd> running xubuntu 13.10, wondering what the best option for mounting iso's
<holstein> glitchd: they should just show in the filemanager..
<glitchd> dont want to do it thru terminal each time
<glitchd> holstein, they do, however i have no way to interact with them unless i use the command line
<glitchd> holstein, i.e. i cant mount them thru the right click menu or anything,
<holstein> !info furiusisomount
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: the problem is that you probably should not trust us with such information :)
<ubottu> furiusisomount (source: furiusisomount): ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3.1~repack1-1 (saucy), package size 75 kB, installed size 444 kB
<holstein> glitchd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164227/how-to-mount-an-iso-file
<CHENGZE> recon_lap1: thanks anyway
<CHENGZE> :)
<recon_lap1> CHENGZE: Just pointing out some stuff you might not be aware of. But you dont want to be the cause of your companies networks getting hacked I'm sure.
<holstein> i doubt you can. its likely not joinable.. if you dont know if they configured that windows box for you, then, they probably did.. and locked it down
<recon_lap1> holstein: I would not be to sure of that.
<holstein> you'll have to ask, otherwise, we are speculating.
<holstein> recon_lap1: im not sure.. but, its all speculation, til the IT department is contacted
<holstein> i say, if you can connect and *can* cause a security problem, you should report that.. but, its likely the other way around, since, you are not able to connect
<recon_lap1> holstein: the two network card soultion to security seems like a crackpot idea to me to start with
<holstein> recon_lap1: agreed.. but, im not even convinced its a security step, or setup that way to begin with...
<recon_lap1> o/
<Kekai> what are the specs on Xubuntu 14.04 so far?
<cfhowlett> Kekai until release, discussion and support = #ubuntu+1
<Kekai> I was just asking because I have low ram on 13.10
<Kekai> 13.10 runs like magic
<cfhowlett> Kekai seriously doubt the ram requirements will change much but you might consider lubuntu as it is optimized for older/lower spec hardware
<Kekai> I tried it, its okay and a good second option, but I been using Xubuntu (Fork of it called voyger) for years on my Laptop.
<Kekai> I dont think I have the capacity to learn a 5th OS
<Kekai> last I checked Xubuntu 13.10 only needed less than 512mb of ram
<Kekai> I can upgrade to 2GB if needed
<cfhowlett> Kekai expect the same for 14.04 but upgrading ram is almost always worth it!
<Kekai> thi shas 1.5GB in it as is
<Kekai> but liits to 2GB
<Kekai> *limits
<Kekai> initial 1GB hardwired into motherboard and a 512mb ram expansion
<cfhowlett> Kekai sounds like you've got a working solution so stick with it.  consider that both 12.04 and 14.04 are long term support (5 years)!
<Kekai> no
<Kekai> Xubuntu LTS OSes are 3 only
<cfhowlett> Kekai d'oh!
<Kekai> and will only be supported till 2015
<cfhowlett> right, right
<Kekai> 14.04 is 2017
<Kekai> Once I get 14.04 Im just gonna stay there
<Kekai> in 3 years Ill have a 12GB ram 4TB HDD PC
<cfhowlett> Kekai I only run LTS on my laptop = way fewer headaches
<delt> Hello
<delt> where is .xprofile started from?
<delt> also what's the difference between .xinitrc and .xprofile ?
<NobodyInPerson> Hey everyone! Where does Thunar save its custom actions? I would like to package my own ones to share...
<xubuntu561> I have just installed XUBUNTU 14.04, how to install eclipse Kepler and add an entry in the menu launcher? -Thanks
<`Fibz> xubuntu561,  /join #ubuntu+1
<baizon> xubuntu561: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337281/installing-eclipse-kepler-and-java-jdk
<xubuntu561> Thanks, I have to follow the same lines as we do with ubuntu . I will try thanks, bye
<xubuntu020> hi boys
<xubuntu020> good morning
<xubuntu020> i have one problem
<xubuntu020> and have one question....
<xubuntu020> is possible to recover root password from shadow and passwd file?
<bazhang> there's no root password enabled by default ; use sudo
<xubuntu020> yes i use sudo command but i can't remember the password root
<bazhang> there is none enabled by default. did you set one?
<xubuntu020> this is a pc of my society
<xubuntu020> my command
<xubuntu020> su
<xubuntu020> sudo is not accept
<xubuntu020> usr@usrpc:~$ su Password:  su: Authentication failure usr@usrpc:~$
<koegs> please use "sudo -i" and then enter the password of the user
<TheSheep> xubuntu020: you cannot recover the password, but you can change it
<Kekai> huh weird, my sound indicator is missing
<Kekai> anyway to get it back?
<GridCube> Kekai, 14.04 beta2?
<Kekai> 13.10
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> Kekai, you updated recently anyway?
<Kekai> I wanted to give Ubuntu another chance, so I installed via Terminal. Found it to be crappy. Purged it via the pure xbuntu site
<Kekai> my sound messed up
<Kekai> I reinstalled pulse audio
<Kekai> and now the indicator is gon
<GridCube> mmm, add the plugins indicator addon to the panel
<Kekai> I add the indicator and it shows up as a wifi indicator
<GridCube> you might be affected by the plugin indicator's bug aswell then
<GridCube> i did not knew it affected 13.10
<GridCube> (though it might be something else)
<GridCube> Kekai, see if this helps? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-April/009967.html
<GridCube> though i really don't know if its the same issue
<Kekai> It happened after reinstaling Pulse Audio
<xubuntu514> hey!
<xubuntu514> Anyone could help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|xubuntu514
<ubottu> xubuntu514: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kekai> Still no luck trying to get my sound indicator back
<Kekai> http://askubuntu.com/questions/443328/how-do-i-get-my-sound-indicator-back
<Kekai> can someone help me?
<baizon> Kekai: which version of xubuntz?
<Kekai> 13.10
<Kekai> as stated int he link
<Kekai> I explain everything that happened
<Kekai> including version number and system setup
<baizon> Kekai: have you tried this? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<Kekai> it shows a black terminal
<Artemis3> baizon, a simple update cures that bug
<baizon> Artemis3: indeed
<baizon> Kekai: have you tried resetting the panel to default?
<Kekai> tried
<Kekai> i reset my panels
<Kekai> and that doesnt help
<Kekai> not a big deal
<Kekai> I have the button controls for now
<nonuby> can anyone with a relatively fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 beta provide me with a pastebin of pstree, I've played with a number of window/desktop managers and I suspect I have a lot of baggage from unity/gnome even after going back to xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> nonuby 14.04 is in #ubuntu+1 until it's actually released
<nonuby> ok thanks
<Kekai> So I dont have pulse audios Sound indicator
<Kekai> but I installed xcfe-mixer
<Kekai> I have A sound indicator
<Kekai> but not as many features, but I dont care about controlling my apps because I go to them anyways
<Kekai> is this a good indicator to use or do I need the default one
<koegs> xfce4-mixer is good enough for volume-control
<xubuntu186> hi I stuck at installing xubuntu ... "Restoring previously inatlled package"
<xubuntu186> do u hve any idea on that
<xubuntu186> ?
<GridCube> xubuntu186, how far this has been going?
<GridCube> and what medium you used to do the install?
<xubuntu186> I am installing using usb boot
<xubuntu186> I think more than 80% intallation is completed
<GridCube> i would leave it to complete if it where me
<xubuntu186> this is the message i got while expending it
<GridCube> it can be downloading things from the internet in thebackground
<xubuntu186> Failed to load module "Overlay-scrollbar"
<xubuntu186> Failed to load module"gall"
<donc3> Hi! after to do an upgrade the wifi indicator doesn't appear, and in the settings of wifi it says that I don't have any saved netwrok
<donc3> But I have internet connection
<donc3> could someone help me??
<xubuntu186> it is stuck here from last 2 hours
<skribblezatcha> donc, go to settings manager and then go to session and startup. check to see in the application startup tab if network is ticked. if not, then tick it..and see if that helps.
<xubuntu186> help needed here ... shall i restart my instalation or is there any way to ignore this error and continue
<xubuntu186> ??
<donc3> skirbblezatcha yes, it is ticked
<skribblezatcha> ok, donc3, you said that after updates, do me a favor and see if you can restart normally please. i had that same issue, and couldnt mount drives or restart normally after updates. i reinstalled a daily build this morning. its what i had to do..
<skribblezatcha> if you have the same issue, you may need to fresh install.
<donc3> no, I don't have this issue
<donc3> I can reboot normally
<skribblezatcha> ok good donc, then thats a good thing. now in that same section where we were before in settings manager, is the indicator application ticked donc?
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<donc3> yes! it is!!
<donc3> skribblezatcha
<skribblezatcha> ok back.
<mzr> Hi, I'm trying to make a live cd persistent by using a usb...and skribblezatcha  df -h isn't finding it
<mzr> (no clue how your name ended up in there, sorry)
<skribblezatcha> did you try doing it with unetbootin mzr?
<mzr> no I hadn't
<skribblezatcha> its all good, no worries. it happens.:)
<skribblezatcha> thats could be an option mzr. it has persistence.
<skribblezatcha> or the ability to create a bootable usb stick with persistence.
<mzr> so unetbootin, okay, is that win only?
<skribblezatcha> no, you can use that with both win and linux mzr. are you going to be using it from a live session or windows?
<skribblezatcha> if so let me get you a link to the version that you want, so that you are able to choose the drives. the newer versions dont allow that.
<mzr> live session
<mzr> and how big a drive do I need?
<skribblezatcha> ok cool donc3. i wonder if you remove the indicator plugin from the panel and add it back if that will help?
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, let me get you that link real quick.
<mzr> thank you
<skribblezatcha> i dont know mzr, not sure.
<skribblezatcha> yw.
<donc3> skribblezatcha this it doesn't works neither
<skribblezatcha> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/494/  grab the linux version mzr, now to run it mzr, install unetbootin from the repo first so that all deps are installed and then run the one that you are going to download ok?
<skribblezatcha> sudo apt-get install unetbootin in terminal mzr.
<mzr> quick question - would this work - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-xubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/ ?
<skribblezatcha> bummer donc3. i dont know then. i know that there is a network plugin that you can add to the panel that will atleast show that you are connected..for a temp fix. then hope for an update to fix that.
<skribblezatcha> i dont know about with persistence mzr.
<mzr> check step 5
<skribblezatcha> hmm, well thats cool. it appears that it may, i have never done it that way though so i cant vouch for it. if you want to try it go for it. if you have the time, try them out and see which one works for you, and which is easiest to get it done with.
<mzr> kk, and of course this version doesn't have that :/ maybe because i went for straight xu
<skribblezatcha> well then go with unetbootin and see if that helps you out man. i dont know if it will work but i do know that unetbootin allows for persistence. i have never made a persistent usb stick before.
<mzr> skribblezatcha: I dit the apt-get, what comes after that
<skribblezatcha> unetbootin
<mzr> *facepalm*
 * skribblezatcha bails on dude.*
<mzr> thanks for the help
<RFleming> Greetings!
<RFleming> I'm new to XFCE, and need a smidge of help.
<RFleming> for some reason the sound notification icon has disappeared
<RFleming> the rest of the notification icons are showing in the panel, just not sound.
<RFleming> I don't know how to go about bringing it back.
<RFleming> Oh, one other thing.  In the Indicators Plugin properties, it shows Sound Menu in the known indicators, and there is no checkmark beside hidden.
<skribblezatcha> go to settings manager, session and startup, application startup tab, and tick the indicator sound and then go and restart and you are good to go RFleming.
<RFleming> damn.  Thanks skribblezatcha :)
<RFleming> I didn't think to look there.
<skribblezatcha> yw RFleming.:) it happened to me too after updates.;)
<RFleming> that's exactly what happened
<skribblezatcha> lol
<RFleming> got the latest 14.04 update (nice new wallpaper) and it disappeared!
<skribblezatcha> i know right, thats what happened to me as well man.
<mzr> also - when I try and get flash working - I keep getting "Failure to download extra data files" and it never works
<RFleming> I'll make sure to add that to my 'to check before asking for help' list.
<skribblezatcha> nice RFleming.
<RFleming> I gotta say, I'm loving xfce4
<RFleming> reminds me of my gentoo/fluxbox days ... without the hassles.
<skribblezatcha> yeah, there is a lot that happens within the settings manager, and with xfce itself being updated, you want to check appearance, window manager, and window manager tweaks to make sure that your settings are remaining the same there RFleming.
<skribblezatcha> yeah, i love XFCE. want to see a screenshot?
<RFleming> sure!
<skribblezatcha> cool, one sec. i will share my gtk theme with you too. (app appearances)
<RFleming> That's one thing I haven't had time to delve into... how to add themes
<skribblezatcha> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_04042014_-_03_00_44_PM-YbbUDW2f.png
<skribblezatcha> yeah, thats what i do first thing, is get it looking how i want it, then i go ahead and get the software that i use installed, and am good to go.
<RFleming> I'm the opposite.
<RFleming> as a Windows Admin at work... I just changed my OS to Xubuntu.
<RFleming> have to get back to work first, then can play with settings
<mzr> how does a windows admin work on a daily basis in xubuntu?
<RFleming> mzr, VMWare in Unity mode, or VBox in seamless mode.
<mzr> ahh, that's cheating :P
<RFleming> well, until I don't have to cheat it's the way it has to be
<skribblezatcha> i hear you RFleming.
<RFleming> besides... broken MS pays my mortgage.
<skribblezatcha> lol RFleming.
<RFleming> I was tired of a broken workstation.
<mzr> xp/v/7/8?
<skribblezatcha> i can dig that RFleming.
 * RFleming shudders at xp/v/8
<RFleming> 7 ent
<mzr> 8 really isn't all that bad, but lol
<skribblezatcha> i heard that windows is putting the start menu back in their OS.
<skribblezatcha> that could be a lifesaver for them.
<mzr> vista was horrid, which made people like XP some more, and then love 7....but really what about 8 is so bad?
<junka> low iq
<RFleming> mzr, 8 isn't that bad... but it's a radical departure from the 'familiar'
<skribblezatcha> i was reading the article two days ago and the screenshots look legit. its a fully functioning start menu.
<mzr> ....the whole free <7" os is the saver
<mzr> RFleming: isn't linux the same, if you're a win dude
<RFleming> mzr, no, I'm a *nx dude who manages windows :)
<skribblezatcha> not when you set it up the way that you want it.
<junka> skribblezatcha, what icon theme do you have
<skribblezatcha> its called compass junka.
<mzr> k, but if I put, even mint, on some relatives pc's they'd freak
<RFleming> mzr, what I miss most when I had a windows desktop, was zsh
<RFleming> and cygwin just doesn't cut it.
<mzr> and win+x, win+s gets me everything I needed in a start menu
<mzr> and win+r if we need to include that
<RFleming> I started to learn powershell just so I could use the cmdline :)
<RFleming> an cli excuse :)
<mzr> powershell is pretty good once you understand it
<RFleming> mzr it is!  Treating everything as an object is pretty cool.
<RFleming> then again, powershell was written by a *ux dude.  Need a *ux equivalent now.
<RFleming> as painful as the .NET framework can be, it's also pretty damned handy.
<mzr> so which is worse -MS maintaining their largely different since the age old split but much more black boxed os, or Apple's nearly identical & boring'ness?
<RFleming> I'd say MS... I can still see the source for darwin
<RFleming> just not quartz
<mzr> but if you have a laptop running *nx I bet it was a pc not a mac
<RFleming> It is... only because that's what work gave me.
<mzr> you'd have bought a mac to put *nix on it?
<RFleming> I'd cheat with Mac OS and parallels if that was an option.
<mzr> man, you just like to cheat...
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<RFleming> mzr, I suppose I could be a *nx admin and not have to cheat... :)
<mzr> but wouldn't a laptopbe cheating if it was originally not *nix :P
<mzr> I guess there's the dell sputnik program
<RFleming> could get HP laptops with linux
<RFleming> well, used to be able to
<mzr> (this isn't the 90's) :P
<mzr> if chromebooks count as linux(they don't) hp makes those
<RFleming> I suppose I could avoid the VM altogether and just use RDP, but I find the FOSS clients are kinda crappy.
<RFleming> remmina likes to segfault on certain hosts.
<mzr> Rfleming - what kind of jobs are available to our young gen of nerds in it/cs?
<RFleming> depends where you are.  I'm in Canada and have been at it for 20 years.
<RFleming> Pickings seem to be slim for entry positions.  Everyone's graduating with CS degrees that are relatively useless.
<RFleming> Specialization is really the only way to go
<mzr> well I'm not in india....
<skribblezatcha> back.
<mzr> wb...unetbootin is taking forever
<RFleming> IT generalists are mostly dead... too many cs interns to do that work.
<mzr> so - what specializations?
<RFleming> virtualization
<RFleming> backup
<RFleming> cloud
<RFleming> security
<recon_lap> if your good at IT dont study it, study something else and use IT to make it better
<RFleming> then there are the slew of enterprise software specialists
<mzr> and what do they need to get in the door a 10 year degree?
<RFleming> a degree and 5 years experience
<RFleming> seems that's all they want
<mzr> that is 10 years, lol
<recon_lap> and it must be 5 years experience doing the exact same job you are applying for :P
<RFleming> yep
<RFleming> if you don't have the xp, you can intern for free.
<recon_lap> hell, they will probably want you to pay them for the training lol
<mzr> nice catch 22
<recon_lap> damn I miss the 90's :)
<RFleming> was a simpler time.
<RFleming> got my job in the 90's
<mzr> whereas the kids can make money asap by learning ICD 10, so weird
<mzr> idk, was nirvana "simple"?
<RFleming> hired as a summer student to write docs... helped the sys admin when I had free time... she up and quit, and I got the job.
<mzr> nice
<RFleming> oddly enough, she left to go to an MS shop.
<recon_lap> one of the biggest problems with ITC is that hardly anyone can understand what you actually do
<RFleming> shortly after I had to migrate everyone to MS because Novell wanted way too much $$$ for licensing for more users.
<RFleming> NT 3.11 was lots of 'fun' :)
<RFleming> err... no, 3.51
<RFleming> too far bac
<RFleming> s/bac/back
<mzr> unetbootin finished, yay
<mzr> anything I need to do after booting to the usb skribblezatcha?
<mzr> or you wouldn't happen to have any experience would you RFleming ?
<RFleming> unetbootin?
<RFleming> what are you trying to do?
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<mzr> get a live usb set up with ersistence
<mzr> lol, he says nothing for 10 minutes, and the says brb
<recon_lap> mzr: think you need to add a partition for saving files now
<RFleming> trying to make a linux liveusb from linux?
<mzr> yes sir
<mzr> genius, right?
<RFleming> to what end?
<RFleming> and better, why?
<mzr> live cd -> live usb transition
<mzr> fits better in my pocket
<RFleming> so you're trying to make a liveusb of the livecd?
<RFleming> or of a currently installed system?
<mzr> no, just of xu
<mzr> new system, same distro
<recon_lap> RFleming: I'm guessing he's just making a live usb with persistence from an iso
<mzr> correct
<RFleming> rmm..
<RFleming> ermmmm
<mzr> "After rebooting, select the USB boot option in the BIOS boot menu. Reboot now?"
<mzr> so....is it good to go? :/
<RFleming> pretty much
<mzr> thanks - this whole persistence stuff has been a fun adventure
<recon_lap> mzr: Probably, you might need to add persist to the boot option
<RFleming> mzr, if you were already in ubuntu, why didn't you use the 'Startup Disk Creator'?
<mzr> yeah just add "persistent" right?
<mzr> i was in xu, didn't have it
<mzr> recon_lap: after f6 of course
<recon_lap> mzr: hell, I dont remember the details, thats what google is for :P
<RFleming> mzr, future reference, you can install packages in livecd... next time install usb-creator. :)
<mzr> genius!
<mzr> I'm not at exactly experienced with live usbs
<mzr> be back if this doesn't fry my mobo
 * RFleming doesn't really trust unetbootin.  I've had it work once, then not boot the second time.
<RFleming> If I had to live with a USB distro, I'd probably look at Puppy
<mzr> meh
<mzr> touchpad's busted :/
<mzr> recon_lap: trying to update/upgrade - aside from that anything i should check?
<recon_lap> mzr: nothing I can think of
<mzr> was in lts - pangolin b4, did 13 on the usb, and now voila, no bueno
<mzr> and do these usually take a while?
<recon_lap> mzr: the usb's run slow
<RFleming> usb3 or not at all
<mzr> up at ~get 240
<mzr> old stick
<RFleming> hopefully usb2
<mzr> yeah t's not that old
<RFleming> usb1.1 and you might as well use a dvd :)
<mzr> I was thinking of trying firewire next time, would that work?
<RFleming> I don't know of any bios that boots from firewire
<RFleming> hell, I'd have liked my lappy  to boot from class 10 sd
<RFleming> but nooooo, no can do.
<mzr> wb
<mzr> unetbootin killed my touchpad
<recon_lap> mzr: 13.10 has some firmware bugs, think touch pads was one of them
<RFleming> mzr, try installing synaptiks
<RFleming> sudo apt-get install synaptiks
<xubuntu186> Hi all! Would you say me what XUbuntu is well for desktop development with x64 processsor and 8Gb RAM? x64 or x86?
<RFleming> ?
<mzr> are you saying should i go 32 or 64 bit?
<RFleming> x64
<RFleming> that a trick question?
<xubuntu186> no-no, I bad speak in English, sorry ))
<mzr> if it's 4+gb of ram, always 64
<mzr> noprob
<RFleming> xubuntu186, what's your native language?
<knome> mzr, not really... the PAE kernel allows 32-bit systems to use more than 4GB of ram.
<xubuntu186> I'm trying to install XUbuntu, but I know linux packages support x86, but x64 is not for all.
<mzr> knome - if he's going to be experienced enough to udnerstand that statement, he won't come asking in #xubuntu
<xubuntu186> C++
 * RFleming groans
 * mzr backs away
<skribblezatcha> it depends xubuntu186. if you want to install the x64 go for it since you have 8gb ram and a system that supports 64 bit.
<Artemis3> with 8g of ram, amd64 is good
<mzr> RFleming: it's unpacking - much farther to go?
<RFleming> how should I know? :)
<Artemis3> RFleming, where are you from?
<xubuntu186> Thank you very much!
<mzr> RFleming: how should i know if you should know?
<RFleming> Toronto
<mzr> what did you say about synaptols before?
<mzr> *tiks
<RFleming> that it may help you get your touchpad working
<mzr> ...remember I'm a noob
<RFleming> mzr, from cli, run xinput list
<RFleming> you see you device?
<mzr> maybe
<RFleming> should mention something like glidepoint, or Synaptics or ALPS or touchpad
<RFleming> ADB mouse?
<mzr> virtual core xtest pointer seems to be my best option
<RFleming> what laptop you have?
<mzr> dell
<RFleming> hmm
<mzr> inspiron something or other
<mzr> my logitech unifying device is showing up though
<mzr> just nothing about the touchpad....
<RFleming> you happen to have a FN key to turn on/off touchpad?
<RFleming> on my Lenovo, it's FN-F8
<mzr> yeah, that didn't work :)
<mzr> but I do
<RFleming> did you say you installed LTS?
<mzr> and the fn keys for volume work
<RFleming> mzr, modprobe -r psmouse
<RFleming> mzr, modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<mzr> tried that, but I'll do it again
<mzr> and it's 13.04
<RFleming> mzr, I should state sudo both of those
<mzr> all that first one did was unmute my speakers O.o
<RFleming> mzr, https://www.linuxwind.org/html/dell-touchpad-driver-for-ubuntu-13-04.html
<mzr> thanks, windows just works for this thing :P
<RFleming> your laptop was meant for windows :)
<mzr> and i don't know that I can do that >.>
<RFleming> one way to find out :)
<mzr> and I'm supposed to do this all mouse-less, lol
<ottod> After today updates, indicator-sound is missing from my panel. Someone can give me a hint of how to fix it, or it is better to wait for next updates? PS: I do not know how to report a bug of this kind. I have only reported bugs in crashed programs in the past.
<pawell> Hi, last times my computer with xubuntu seemed to be a little bit slow, after using command lshw -class cpu the last line says "configuration: cores = 2 enabled cores=1 threads=2" Does it mean that one of my core doesn't work ? How can I change it ? Thank you for answer in advance.
<skribblezatcha> ottod: go to settings manager, then go to sessioan and startup, then to applications..then make sure that indicator sound is ticked. then go and restart and you are good to go.
<ottod> thanks skribblezatcha, it was unticked. Restarting now!
<skribblezatcha> yw ottod.
<recon_lap> pawell: don't know, but mine reads configuration: cores=2 enabledcores=2 threads=4
<xubuntu230> Hi, just wondering if anyone here has experience and (hopefully) solution for random booting to command line with xubuntu 12.04 - running on DELL inspiron 1300
<recon_lap> xubuntu230: random?
<xubuntu230> Hey recon_lap, yeah. Most of the time boots okay to the GUI but occasionally boots to command line ... can't figure out why! Otherwise, stable and functioning correctly.
<linuxthefish> people here use xubuntu? better than ubuntu?
<mrnv> I install awesome, but didn't find it in xsession, can somebody help me?
<knome> linuxthefish, well, obviously, you came to the xubuntu channel... do you expect an objective answer?
<RFleming> hehe
<linuxthefish> knome you like it then? O.o
<RFleming> linuxthefish, I would suspect very much he does
<linuxthefish> as a main desktop OS?
<mzr> linuxthefish: what do you need in an os?
<knome> linuxthefish, i'm the xubuntu project lead... yes i do like it
<knome> and it is my main OS on all devices
<mzr> there's a mobile xubuntu? sweet!
<linuxthefish> command line, simple looking desktop, privecy, good apps
<knome> and i work on commercial stuff with it
<RFleming> knome, even your phone? :)
<linuxthefish> i guess xubuntu is the one lol
<knome> my nokia 2730 doesn't run any OSes really ;)
<knome> mzr, RFleming ^
<RFleming> hehe, trick question
<mzr> ltf - xubuntu is nice in that it's not super resource intensive...and It's blue instead of orangeish red....
<linuxthefish> :D cheers
<RFleming> knome, now now... Symbian would count as an OS
<mzr> Symbian is the biggest phone os ever
<mzr> nothing'll touch the dominance it had for 10-20 years
<mzr> for=in the next
<RFleming> mzr, never say never :)
<mzr> not saying never, saying not now
<RFleming> people said the same about Ford ;)
<RFleming> Anywho... I've gotta jet
<knome> symbian is very much phasing out
<RFleming> take care all
<knome> anyway... you get the idea
<knome> have fun
<RFleming> knome, looking forward to the 17th :)
<mzr> Mustang GT500>Camaro ZL1, Boss>M3, F150>=Ram, and they very much influenced Range rover and jaguar...that's still pretty big-time :P
<mzr> ^what RFleming said
<mzr> maybe my touchpad'll work at that point
<mzr> cya guys, keep up the good work knome
<knome> thanks, will do and have fun
<df3d2> anyone actually alive in here
<bazhang> yes
<skribblezatcha> yeppers.
<recon_lap> major case of LTS fever going on in here
<df3d2> so basically, my screen "blanks" monitor stays on but I have a black screen on xubuntu 13.10 I can't find a way to disable it
<df3d2> I have disabled anything regarding monitor power saving in xfce-power manager
<recon_lap> knome: and thx for a great OS :)
<skribblezatcha> agreed, xubuntu is dope indeed.
<df3d2> anyone know why it does this ?
<knome> thanks thanks, and all due credit to all the other contributors
<df3d2> like is it some sort of screen saver?
<recon_lap> df3d2: did it use to work properly ?
<df3d2> I dont see any screen saver settings anywhere
<df3d2> recon_lap: well im not sure to be honest
<df3d2> ive just dealt with it for awhile now
<recon_lap> df3d2: and does it unblank if you press a key?
<df3d2> yes
<recon_lap> probably a screen saver
<df3d2> well I see 0 options for screen savers under preferences
<recon_lap> df3d2: I take it you have to leave it alone for a while before it goes blank?
<df3d2> wow i'm a moron
<df3d2> I totally forgot that machine has lubuntu DOH.
<skribblezatcha> lol df3d2.
<df3d2> :-\
<recon_lap> should we burn him
<recon_lap> :P
<skribblezatcha> lol
<df3d2> heretic
<df3d2> at any rate ill do what it says here, I just did that is... Lets see if it fixes it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183289
<recon_lap> I forgot, its stoning for heretics
<df3d2> I do like xubuntu, just wanted to give lubuntu a try and it is very nice to be honest
<recon_lap> df3d2: I'm only messing with you :)
<skribblezatcha> i checked it out too df3d2, i thought that it was alright, i just prefer being able to theme things how i like to, as well as the features of XFCE are more what i am looking for, and no weather plugin for LXDE is a bummer.
<df3d2> skribblezatcha: that machine is just a home server, htpc so i don't spend a ton of time staring at the themes etc. I just never even bothered to try to theme lubuntu LOL.
<recon_lap> weather, whats than. I'm working on a lcd tan :)
<skribblezatcha> o ok i feel you df3d2.
<skribblezatcha> lol recon_lap.
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<skribblezatcha> wb recon_lap .
<recon_lap> never went anywhere, started trying to design a clamp vise
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i see. i thought that i saw you leave the channel for a few there.
<recon_lap> think my net connection dropping out.
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i feel you.
<pawell> Hi, last times my computer with xubuntu seemed to be a little bit slow, after using command lshw -class cpu the last line says "configuration: cores = 2 enabled cores=1 threads=2" Does it mean that one of my core doesn't work ? How can I change it ? Thank you for answer in advance.
#xubuntu 2014-04-05
<holstein> pawell: you shouldnt have to do anything to enable a core.. what makes it slow? what makes it fast?
<ball> I didn't think I liked the pop-up dock thing but it's growing on me.
<delt> You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<delt> what's the command again to update that whole bunch of packages at once?
<Noskcaj_> delt, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<delt> Noskcaj_: thanks
<delt> anyway i'm doing (i think) the same thing using synaptic
<skribblezatcha> i think synaptic would sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, i dont know about at-get dist-upgrade
<skribblezatcha> atleast by default.
<delt> anyway, downloading 300mb of stuff...
<delt> thanks for the info guys
<skribblezatcha> thats cool delt..i hope that the upgrade goes well for you. keep an eye on the terminal for errors.
<ball> Is that 0.3 bytes?
<delt> asdklfj
<delt> rebooted
<delt> now stuff is missing in my top bar.... network icon says it can't find any connection, and sound/volume thing is missing
<delt> pulseaudio seems to be running...
<delt> i'm not getting any sound from renoise, though the scopes are showing output
<delt> firefox/swf is audible...
<holstein> delt: "stuff" is missing? have you tried another account? or the guest account?
<holstein> delt: flash is not supported officially in desktop linux or JACK or pulse
<delt> holstein: what's the executable filename of the little volume thingy?
<delt> seems like several sound devices just appeared out of nowhere... had to re-select my sound card in renoise
<holstein> delt: i use pavucontrol
<holstein> delt: you'll have to ask the renoise support about upgrades and rebooting and presistent audio device settings
<delt> i run pavucontrol, the window appears but it doesn't put a little icon in the top bar
<delt> pavucontrol --help isn't being much help
<holstein> delt: thats just what i use to route and control volume.. the sound applet is different
<delt> and what's the executable file for that?
<delt> 2sec imma reboot again see if it changes anything
<holstein> i thought it was just gnome-sound-applet.. but, why do you need it?
<holstein> you dont control anything from there for JACK, or renoise
<delt> hah this is great.. the "restart" button in the logout box just logs me out
<holstein> you may be having some issues trying to have a normal desktop and a production machine.. i usuallly run something like main ubuntu, xubuntu, or lubuntu as my desktop, and then, i have a dedicated partition/install, or another machine that is just for audio production
<holstein> i *never* just update that production machine.. i'll upgrade to aquire a feature. otherwise, its an appliance
<delt> i have a server machine that's running without keyb/screen/mouse, this which is my "main" machine, and the laptop.
<holstein> delt: headless
<delt> this irc client is running in a screen session on the server, whcih is why i don't have to quit when rebooting this machine.
<delt> yeah, the server is headless.
<holstein> delt: all im suggesting is, a partition or a seperate machine dedicated to audio production
<holstein> delt: so, when you are wanting renoise to work, it will... it wont be messed up by a PPA for some telephony app, or, a kernel upgrade you dont need.. or an alsa firmware rev that changes your audio device functionality
<delt> this machine is pretty much dedicated to audio prod.. except i sometimes use it for other stuff as well
<holstein> then, you have a stock desktop setup that you dont have taken over with JACK configs.. and an unsafe appliance rig
<delt> my sound card can be used by several processes at once, so i don't need a monolithic jack setup... though jack can be running fine without bothering anything.
<delt> what's the default sound applet in the top bar in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> delt: i use pavucontrol
<delt> (and xubuntu, iirc it's the same oen)
<delt> yeah but you said the applet in the top bar is a different thing
<delt> i personally thought it was the pavucontrol process docking itself in the top bar
<holstein> delt: it is.. and i dont use it.. have you tried either running, or seeing if you have "gnome-sound-applet"?
<holstein> delt: i remember back when i wanted to know that, i just searched synaptic for what i had
<delt> yeah, it told me to install package gnome-control-center
<holstein> delt: it?
<delt> whatever program tells you which packages are missing instead of just "command not found" (when the program can be found in a non-installed package)
<delt> i haven't
<delt> i haven't "dissected" how that works excactly
<holstein> i just searched in synaptic for what was already installed
<delt> [pts/0][user@phobos]:~$ gnome-sound-applet
<delt> The program 'gnome-sound-applet' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<delt> that thing
<holstein> delt: do you not have an indicator?
<holstein> delt: have you tried as another user? or the guest account?
<delt> yeah good point... 2sec
<delt> nope... guest account doesn't have it anymore either
<holstein> delt: so, you broke the system, not the user config
<delt> yeah that's what i figured.... now to fix it :/
<holstein> delt: if it isnt broken, dont fix it.. if you are using it for mostly audio production, you'll want pavucontrol and JACK. not the applet from the panel
<delt> but most of my apps use alsa with minimal latency
<holstein> delt: sure.. and nothing about an applet is faciiating that
<delt> well, renoise and pianoteq are working fine...
<holstein> delt: if you purged pulse, or are using alsa only, then that can be the issue.. you can then you alsamixer
<holstein> delt: i dont think anything is "not  working".. you are just missing the applet in the panel, and you shouldnt need it
<fortunamajor> whats the command to add a repo from launchpad
<bazhang> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<draxdeveloper> hello
<xubuntu212> TL:DR, trying to run triple monitors on Xubuntu via  nvidia 690 active proprietry drivers . However, only 2 monitors are detected in xrandr
<jouke> I have installed xubuntu and later installed ubuntu-desktop as well. When I log into ubuntu-deskop, I am able to setup mij three monitor setup like it is supposed to be. How do I copy the display config from ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu?
<linuxthefish> why xubuntu buggy? :?
<linuxthefish> when return from suspend is 100% fan
<bekks> linuxthefish: thats because the ACPI DSDT table of your computer is buggy.
<linuxthefish> oh, is there a way to disable this?
<linuxthefish> :'(
<bekks> you can either fake the OS name given to ACPI or you can try to tweak and fix the DSDT table. The first is the easy approach and pretty well described out there.
<bekks> linuxthefish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ACPITricksAndTips
<linuxthefish> oh so i need xubuntu compatible computer
<cfhowlett> linuxthefish you're installing to a MAC?
<linuxthefish> no!
<linuxthefish> is there a list of compatible computers?
<Sicaleia> hi
<Sicaleia> anybody up for some troubleshooting
<Sicaleia> hi
<ochosi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sicaleia> so i'm stuck at "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source". Now normally I'd just skip the 3rd party stuff and install it all later but since I'm doing this for someone else who truly has never used a linux/debian distro, really no other option but to smooth it out right away. I tried killing it but I could not find the PID for it and its kind of useless trying to kill it without that...
<arpad2> hi, how to change the default speaker level in alsamixer, it is set to 0 atm
<cub> Anyone been fiddling with xubuntu and dwm?
<duk64> hallo everzbodz is here a german speaker_
<cfhowlett> !de|duk64
<ubottu> duk64: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<duk64> thank zou Danke!!
<xubuntu421> hi
<skribblezatcha> hi xubuntu421.
<xubuntu421> do you speak turkısh ?
<skribblezatcha> no i dont, sorry.
<xubuntu421> where are you? ı am from turkey
<pleia2> xubuntu421: this is a support channel :) if you wish to just chat please join #xubuntu-offtopic
<osutapu> guys, apt-get dissappered after i installed java 8
<osutapu> i am using 14.04
<skribblezatcha> xubuntu421, use this command: /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<slickymaster> !tr | xubuntu421
<ubottu> xubuntu421: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<xubuntu421> nasıl yapacagız b,lemyorum
<osutapu> is there same channel for Ukraine? like #ubuntu-tr i mean
<skribblezatcha> what do you mean as in disappeared osutapu, you can no longer use it and when you try to what error message do you get if any?
<osutapu> it just said command not found
<slickymaster> !ua | osutapu
<skribblezatcha> does apt work at osutapu?
<skribblezatcha> at all*
<skribblezatcha> so instead of using sudo apt-get update for example, can you run sudo apt update?
<osutapu> and also, after last update on 14.04 sound indicator just vanished.
<osutapu> i dunno now, i am reinstalling xubuntu right now :D just saying, that there was such problem
<skribblezatcha> to get your sound indicator back, go to settings manager, then to session and startup, then to the applications tab, and make sure that sound indicator is ticked, then go and restart and it will be back where it should be.
<skribblezatcha> o ok osutapu..well if you are reinstalling the same iso that you just had installed, and do those updates, there is a chance that it will repeat itself. so i would get a daily build iso to reinstall.
<osutapu> oh, thanks guys.
<skribblezatcha> yw osutapu.
<osutapu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ this one?
<skribblezatcha> yes osutapu.
<osutapu> k, thanks again guys
<syeekick> what software is best to make a windows xp and or windows 7 bootable usb from xubuntu?
<syeekick> maybe from the repostories built into xbuntu
<skribblezatcha> unetbootin syeekick.
<syeekick> yeah only 494 supports windows installations
<skribblezatcha> yeah i know right.
<skribblezatcha> its also the only version that allows for you to be able to manually choose a drive, which is good when doing it from a live session.
<skribblezatcha> just install unetbootin from repo using sudo apt-get install unetbootin so that all deps are there, and then run 494.
<skribblezatcha> from wherever you have it downlaoded to.
<syeekick> riiight
<syeekick> i tried the hardest way possible
<syeekick> tried to compile the little shit
<skribblezatcha> what do you mean?
<skribblezatcha> o wow, why? one sec.
<skribblezatcha> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/494/
<bekks> syeekick: XP doesnt support booting from USB and it is going to be dead entirely in 3 days. Wind 7 supports booting from USB but isnt supported in this channel.
<skribblezatcha> there you go syeekick.
<xubuntu099>  *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: GF108M [GeForce GT 525M]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0        resources: irq:52 memory:f0000000-f0f
<bekks> xubuntu099: Stop that spam please.
<Ansargon> Hola a todos
<skribblezatcha> if you need help with anything drop me a PM since bekks just sent that message out there i guess opposing to asking about windows on this channel. lol
<skribblezatcha> which is a joke, but if you need me hit me up.
<syeekick> going to
<Ansargon> alguien me puede ayudar a cambiar la particion del disco duro para xubuntu y windows
<skribblezatcha> word up, well just hit me up once you get it downloaded. then the rest is easy man.;)
<mattia> hi
<mattia> can someone help me? i've just installed xubuntu 13.10 and now i need to install postgres. But if i type sudo apt-get postgres i find an error that say that postgres is an invalid operator
<delt> mattia sudo apt-get install postgres
<mattia> oh thx XD
<mattia> now it works
<ScootsDesk> Hello Help?
<mattia> bye
<ScootsDesk> I am pretty advanced, just need help with partition question before installing xubuntu
<bazhang> go ahead
<ScootsDesk> I have a laptop that i have had ubuntu 13.10 on for a while, but its bloated and always having to reinstall because of who knows what? but it will crash and upon restart it cannot load grub, or some other crap...
<ScootsDesk> that said whats the best way to setup my partition before ? I have a amd 64, with hd 7074m grpx I have efi on it but it can be disabled... can i just set a /boot as grub at start and a / for the rest /swap the size of my ram?
<ScootsDesk> lol just noticed scootsdesk... scottsdesk
<ScootsDesk> radeon hd7470m
<ScootsDesk> I mean
<bazhang> legacy?
<ScootsDesk> no I just disabled it i dont have a "legacy" option
<ScootsDesk> I am not dual booting either I have been using 13.10 using the whole disk. I stalled by default the installer from ubuntu put a fat32 partition /efi at the ver start of the drive,  and next a /boot and the /
<koegs> if you do not plan to encrypt partitions you do not necessarily need a separate /boot-partition
<ScootsDesk> so just partition it / ext4?
<koegs> basically you need the root-partition ("/") and swap
<koegs> ext4 is the standard partition type
<ScootsDesk> ok let me try this as the /efi and the /boot partitions have caused me all kinds of issues so far
<bazhang>  /home might be considered, as well
<ScootsDesk> ok well i hacve the disk burned so illl be back in 25 min if all goes well
<koegs> if you want to keep your user-folders during reinstalls, yes
<bazhang> good luck
<ScootsDesk> nah... I use a offline drive for that...
<aalp4> can anyone give a few pointers on how to autologin to awesomewm?
<aalp4> i lost the tutorial which gave a step by step
<aalp4> i know i have to create an xinitrc, and put a startx command... in .bash_profile, that's all i can remember
<PokemonAcer> Hi
<PokemonAcer> I just got Xubuntu
<PokemonAcer> :D
<Pappy55uk> evening
<skribblezatcha> good evening Pappy55uk.
<Pappy55uk> just thought i would check this channel out as im a linux newbie
<skribblezatcha> thats cool.
<Pappy55uk> i played with it a little in the past but i decided to install xubuntu on my laptop
<skribblezatcha> yeah its pretty neat, you can learn a few things.:)
<Pappy55uk> i hate windows 8 with a passion :)
<skribblezatcha> Pappy55uk: use this command: /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<skribblezatcha> this is a help channel, but the other one is for chatting and hanging out.
<Pappy55uk> ok thank you
<skribblezatcha> yw.
<skribblezatcha> what version of xubuntu did you end up installing Pappy55uk?
<Pappy55uk> latest i think
<skribblezatcha> xubuntu trusty tahr 14.04?
<Pappy55uk> i origianly tried Zorin but i had issues getting a program to work
<skribblezatcha> right right..
<skribblezatcha> i was using linux mint xfce for a while, and then it ran a bit warm..i think. now that i look back it could have been the temp plugin not working, since i have been having that issue with xubuntu's as well.
<skribblezatcha> linux mint xfce runs using less resources and is very nice. xubuntu is one of the heaviest xfce based OS's but it also has a lot of nice features.
<Pappy55uk> i would use linux on my desktop if it was not for the fact i am a gamer
<Pappy55uk> i tried mint once too i like it
<skribblezatcha> yeah mint is nice.
#xubuntu 2014-04-06
<skribblezatcha> i hear you, well i just play nintendo 64 games that i run with wine, and play supertuxkart which is a native linux racing game..and i am content with that so.
<skribblezatcha> i dont use windows anymore, i havent used windows in about a year.
<linuxthefish> wow
<skribblezatcha> wow what linuxthefish?
<Pappy55uk> i can see myself switching if Steam OS takes off
<skribblezatcha> its pretty much up and running as far as i can see Pappy55uk.
<linuxthefish> i would run linux full time but my computer isn't compatible
<linuxthefish> so only on servers :(
<skribblezatcha> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=steamOS
<Pappy55uk> dident Commodore release a linux build with an official C-64 and Amiga enviroment buint into it?
<skribblezatcha> why isnt your computer compatible linuxthefish?
<skribblezatcha> i dont know Pappy55uk, to be honest.
<linuxthefish> some ACPI things
<linuxthefish> skribblezatcha 100% fan after resume from suspend
<skribblezatcha> really linuxthefish? with ALL linux distros?
<linuxthefish> yes
<skribblezatcha> maybe just going and installing the acpi package is what you need to do?
<linuxthefish> tried that :(
<skribblezatcha> lm-sensors?
<linuxthefish> 5 seconds
<skribblezatcha> ok.
<linuxthefish> also enabling trim deleted everything on my SSD :(
<Pappy55uk> i plan to use linux for my home media pc under the TV when i get the extra parts sorteed
<skribblezatcha> thats cool Pappy55uk.
<Pappy55uk> just hope there are ssome good emulators
<ScottsDesk> nice thing about live cd can browse and do stuff while installing
<Pappy55uk> for Megadrive (genesis) SNES and MAME
<skribblezatcha> there are a few good ones, and ways to get games running on linux.
<skribblezatcha> i like that too ScottsDesk.
<skribblezatcha> i know that there are a few linux emulators for all of those Pappy55uk. this is evidence of that, one sec.
<skribblezatcha> http://scottjarvis.com/page105.htm
<linuxthefish> skribblezatcha all sensors are normal temp :/
<linuxthefish> after resume
<linuxthefish> wait, temp7 is 90'C
<skribblezatcha> do you have a multicore pc?
<linuxthefish> duel core
<skribblezatcha> ok, cool. do you happen to have the sensors plugin installed?
<linuxthefish> lm-sensors?
<linuxthefish> it's freezing cold air out PC and the 2nd highest temp is 25'c :/
<skribblezatcha> no, within your panel, let me share a screenshot real quick. mind you this is upup raring 3.9.9.2 but i am running xfce 4.10.2 on it, so the same plugins are available for xubuntu. one sec.
<ScottsDesk> Anyone have a nice script to run that will do all the basic things to install or add to a new install?
<Pappy55uk> so is it essential to learn the terminal?
<ScottsDesk> 90c ? thats aweful hot is it not?
<skribblezatcha> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_04052014_-_08_10_11_PM-jDtLj6pj.png  see the sensors plugin showing the temp in the shot linuxthefish?
<linuxthefish> no i don't have that :(
<skribblezatcha> its a very good thing Pappy55uk, but take your time learning it. go and read online when you want to know something, etc. using linux and a need to know basis will teach you.
<skribblezatcha> ok, well thats something that you may want to add to the panel linuxthefish, if you want?
<ScottsDesk> im glad i grew up in the command line era... god can you imagine once we all die there wont be any real help out there... it will be just advanced users
<linuxthefish> skribblezatcha but is there any way to fix super high speed fan?
<skribblezatcha> run this command linuxthefish, sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<skribblezatcha> i dont see why there wouldnt be linuxthefish, but its not on the pc that you are on is it?
<linuxthefish> no, it's on my laptop
<skribblezatcha> lol ScottsDesk.
<ScottsDesk> everyone will just be told... ohh you must have a virus...
<Pappy55uk> virus on linux?
<ScottsDesk> no
<Pappy55uk> there are only very few knoen oines i believe
<skribblezatcha> lets hope not ScottsDesk.
<linuxthefish> i think i have the virus on linux laptop :/
<skribblezatcha> what OS do you have installed to the one having the fan issues linuxthefish?
<linuxthefish> xubuntu
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, thanks.
<ScottsDesk> I am so glad I moved away from windows, but you can get trojans, and backdoors even in linux... not to mention the backdoor put into most hardware wise
<skribblezatcha> you have cleaned the fan right linuxthefish?
<Pappy55uk> i want to move away from windows
<linuxthefish> skribblezatcha yes...
<Pappy55uk> but being a gamer
<Pappy55uk> it means a lot of pain
<skribblezatcha> true that ScottsDesk.
<linuxthefish> it's fine before suspending and it's fine on windows
<skribblezatcha> ok cool linuxthefish.
<ScottsDesk> i get that I really want to play dayz, but will have to wait till i put together enough extra to get a separat system for that.
<skribblezatcha> http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/  check this out linuxthefish.
<linuxthefish> pwmconfig command not found...
<skribblezatcha> did you run the other commands first?
<linuxthefish> yes...
<linuxthefish> sensors works fine
<skribblezatcha> nice, you scanned them and everything?
<linuxthefish> yes
<skribblezatcha> cool.
<skribblezatcha> you activated the modules and all of that?
<linuxthefish> yes, also rebooted..
<a_muva> power-manager is not working. Window does not show if I issue a command xfce4-power-manager, in terminal.
<skribblezatcha> linuxthefish: see if fancontrol is in repo man, and if so install that and see if that helps.
<skribblezatcha> yes, it should be in there. i just checked.
<ScottsDesk> Well one thing I do like is with this os is each window is separate... unbutu drove me crazy with open windows the I had to mouse all the way to the top left to shut down or manage
<skribblezatcha> i cant stand unity, i dont like gnome 3 either. so i tend to stick with the more traditional styled DE's..or those that can be made to act like one.
<skribblezatcha> XFCE just ended up being my DE of choice because its light, stable, and has the features and things that i want in a DE.
<ScottsDesk> yeah I was trying to actually mess with uninstalling many parts of it... but would uninstall something that was too tied to it and crash it...lol
<skribblezatcha> lol
<skribblezatcha> i did the same thing.
<Kekai> I used to defend Ubuntu/Unity
<Kekai> but the later 12.04 updates made it buggy and slow
<ScottsDesk> Im just so glad I got away from windows what a joke.. compared to this... I would rather put a little effort into installing something command line than ever go back to that fraking bloat of a joke os
<Kekai> ^
<Kekai> I dont like that windows keeps the files from programs
<Kekai> it makes it bloated after a while
<ScottsDesk> I started out msdos command line installing and slowly got used to windows, and I loved xp which in my opinion was a great os... but now you have som much crap running and installing updating in the bg f that... I decide those things
<skribblezatcha> i guess here in a few i will head back to xubuntu to check on some updates.
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<skribblezatcha> you can see that updates are starting to slow down for trusty a bit.
<RFleming> Greetings!
<skribblezatcha> greetings RFleming.
<RFleming> skribblezatcha, not a helluva lot
<skribblezatcha> i feel you man, same here. just playing some trivia.
<RFleming> updated my home 14.04 today, and sure enough sound indicator not set to start :)
<skribblezatcha> lol, did you get it back though?
<RFleming> was in a cribbage battle with the wife today, just put her and the kids to bed :)
<RFleming> skribblezatcha, checked my list :)
<skribblezatcha> thats cool..and good deal. lol
<RFleming> Hey skribblezatcha, I've got a question that I haven't found an answer to yet.
<skribblezatcha> ok..
<RFleming> how does one change what the power manager displays on the notification icon?
<RFleming> I'd like it to show my laptop battery, but right now it's showing my mouses instead
<RFleming> err mouse's
<RFleming> I know it switches when on battery, but I don't care about my mouse so much
<RFleming> more importantly, it's showing battery settings for a keyboard that doesn't exist
<Kekai> lol
<RFleming> because of the Logitech Unified dongle I suppose
<`Fibz> it should have 2 icons, one for laptop battery and one for mouse/keyboard battery
<skribblezatcha> i dont know, thats a good question. i was trying to figure out how to add another messenger to the message indicator on the indicator plugin.
<skribblezatcha> mine just has the one for the battery icon i believe.
<RFleming> `Fibz, it shows all three on the same icon
<`Fibz> hmm... not here. i got 12.04, 13.10 and 14.04 running and all have 2 separate icons, 1 for UPS/laptop battery and one for wireless keyboard / mouse battery
<`Fibz> in xfce power settings: what is currently set for System Tray Icon?
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<RFleming> http://picpaste.com/power-y2nQHQYK.png
<`Fibz> that doesnt look like either of my icons
<RFleming> never show
<`Fibz> change that if you want to see that laptop battery
<RFleming> the mouse changes to the battery when discharging
<skribblezatcha> ok back.
<RFleming> skribblezatcha, yours look like mine?
<RFleming> http://picpaste.com/power-y2nQHQYK.png
<RFleming> `Fibz, I could do that, then I have 2 :)
<RFleming> two is one too many
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i see what you mean now. i'm not on xubuntu right now. let me shoot to it real quick. brb.
<`Fibz> http://picpaste.com/systray-IteIpKey.png
<RFleming> lol
<RFleming> `Fibz, yeah, you have two
<`Fibz> do you get both when set to always show?
<skribblezatcha> is that within the indicator plugin RFleming?
<skribblezatcha> ok i see it now, when i put my battery back in.
<skribblezatcha> no, mine looks different RFleming. want to see a screenshot?
<RFleming> sure
<RFleming> mine is different when my mouse is on
<RFleming> sorry, not mouse... Logitech mouse/keyboard unified dongle
<skribblezatcha> well this is a laptop too so.
<skribblezatcha> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_04052014_-_10_30_17_PM-eI0mZhjN.png
<skribblezatcha> see? mine just has the battery there.
<RFleming> Ok, gotta do a few things.
<RFleming> bbiab
<skribblezatcha> take it easy man.
<CyborgCygnus> Can you mount a directory folder as a USB DISK? I can't get shared folders working in virtualbox & want to attempt mounting a Virtual Disk Drive instead seeing as the VM can pick up USB Drives.
<holstein> CyborgCygnus: you should be able to mount as you please, and as the technology dictates.. what is not working with a vbox share?
<CyborgCygnus> holstein, In the VM's settings I setup a shared folder, I have installed the oracle virtual box guest additions as well as the extensions which got usb disks working but however when in the VM I attempt to mount the shared folder through the terminal & it won't work. Also this version is supposed to be drag & drop capable between host - guest, it's set to be bidirectional yet that also doesn't work. Hope that makes sense.
<CyborgCygnus> Also I'm probably not supposed to but I'm running the ovb (Oracle Virtual Box) as root.
<holstein> CyborgCygnus: i dont think you should have to mount in the terminal like that
<holstein> CyborgCygnus: i would expect to need guest additions, which you have.. then, i would think it would "just work"..
<CyborgCygnus> Am I supposed to add permissions  in the host? Well it says it should auto mount shared folders but nothing happens. I've restarted the VM a million times, reinstalled guest additions & the extensions yet nothing.
<holstein> is this the virtualbox in the repos?
<CyborgCygnus> Yes
<holstein> CyborgCygnus: i dont think its much of a permissions thing like that..
<CyborgCygnus> holstein, Okay. Version 4.3.6
<holstein> CyborgCygnus: i agree, it "should" auto-mount
<holstein> CyborgCygnus: both host and guest are linux?
<CyborgCygnus> Yep
<CyborgCygnus> Both xubuntu 14.04
<holstein> lol.. best case scenario, you would think
<CyborgCygnus> I know right.
<holstein> though, i have not run vbox on 14.04, yet.. i suppose that could be broken
<skribblezatcha> goodnight everyone and God bless.
<ScottsDesk> Hello I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to monitor a internet data connection with xubuntu, I want to monitor from the router endpoint like I guess it would be via the ip address assigned to me?
<ScottsDesk> this way I see all traffic even possible hidden outside my machine
<`Fibz> wireshark and etherape
<`Fibz> and thousands of other tools
<ScottsDesk> can it be installed on xubuntu... I tried it and kept getting a message that I needed winpcap installed?
<`Fibz> sourceforge.net is full of them. some are in the xubuntu repository and can be installed through software center
<`Fibz> ScottsDesk, yes, check ubuntu software ceneter
<`Fibz> center*
<ScottsDesk> ok
<ScottsDesk> but the winpcap issue...
<ScottsDesk> ?
<`Fibz> what kind of monitoring did you have in mind?
<`Fibz> pcap gets installed when you install something that needs it (like wireshark)
<ScottsDesk> well like wireshark... trying to locate possible hidden hardware enabled on a server inside the network thats connecting to a server... but dont know where
<ScottsDesk> there is a possible server with a hardware installed in the bios that can be enabled outside and once inside well you know
<ScottsDesk> inside my network
<`Fibz> you might be interested in kali linux, you can just run it as a live disk. it has all these security tools pre-installed: http://www.kali.org/
<`Fibz> but you dont need it. kali is built on ubuntu. everything in kali can be installed on xubuntu
<`Fibz> (built on ubuntu but not supported by canonical)
<Unit193> No, Kali is Debian stable based.
<`Fibz> is it?
<nonuby> whats the service the automount usb drives (I can see it with sudo fdisk -l as fat32), i suspect I may have removed something in attempts to optimize power/boot
<Unit193> `Fibz: Oh yeah.
<`Fibz> could have sworn i saw ubuntu in the cli
<`Fibz> well the theory still stands.   everything included in kali can be installed on xubuntu.
<ScottsDesk> best I can tell its a intel atm type hardware or on some like its also installed on some amd systems... its remote admin basically but hardware so its hidden even from the os so
<ScottsDesk> anyone know how other than unplug everything disable it once I locate it?
<`Fibz> there are plenty of other rooms with better knowledge of security issues. #security or ##networking being examples
<`Fibz> if it's running a signed cert you wont get much with wireshark alone
<`Fibz> etherape will help pinpoint
<ScottsDesk> ill try both and see
<`Fibz> there is also nmap and zenmap
<xubuntu138> hello
<`Fibz> hi
<xubuntu138> ran into a bump when switching to xubuntu on my machine is it ok to ask fro help here?
<`Fibz> this is the xubuntu help channel. go for it?
<xubuntu138> well I can seem to get my printer to work properly. It's an Ricoh Aficio 1515fm network printer, but the default driver doesn't work.
<xubuntu138> any ideas?
<`Fibz> doesnt work as in doesnt install?
<xubuntu138> Well xbunut finds it in the network and uses a default driver, but instead of printing the test page it prints out a whole bunch of gibberish.
<`Fibz> is it possible to try printing from it locally?
<xubuntu138> hmmm haven't tried
<xubuntu138> But then again it's an office printer so i don't think i get acces to plug my computer directly to the printer
<`Fibz> i thought not
<xubuntu138> oh well guess i'll try later. thanks
<CyborgCygnus> holstein, Finally painstakingly mounted the share folder in a terminal with sudo & also copied my file into it with sudo mv source destination as it wouldn't let me drag & drop without permissions.
<iciccio> ciao a tutti
<acesbatman> hello, anyone awake that feels able to help someone out?
<cfhowlett> !askacesbatman
<cfhowlett> !ask|acesbatman
<ubottu> acesbatman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acesbatman> Hehe, ok.  I see how it is. :P  The thing I need help with is, I original tried Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit last year around November, then went to 64bit and back again, and updates galore, trying to solve 3 main issues I been having.  1 being the notorious Nvidia drivers, and the fact I am on an old mobo that seems to not like how Ubuntu uses ACPI, and my old 560 Ti graphics card started flaking out and basically said it had enough of this crap, and w
<acesbatman> ill black out randomly while booted up to desktop once I updated the graphics driver to 331.  Thats when I started having the major problems.  But the minor problems was ACPI, and Pulseaudio issues over VOIP programs like Skype and such.  Anyways to make my story short, I switched to xubuntu as hearing it was light weight, and indeed it is, and runs almost perfect.   Then I been told I should upgrade to latest, and some opinions got thrown into the
<acesbatman>  mix, now I am on Xubuntu 14.04 LTS, and now I am being told that this is just beta and pre-release.  I also hear alot that LTS is better and more stable to be using.  But I have many problems, and I would like to get help for each 1 at a time, and possibly be able to use my 560 again, and not be on my older graphics card.
<cfhowlett> acesbatman 14.04 is indeed in beta = final release scheduled for 04/17/14
<cfhowlett> acesbatman 560>
<cfhowlett> ?
<acesbatman> GTX 560 Ti
<acesbatman> I reverted back to an older card because of it
<cfhowlett> acesbatman what is your computer make/model
<acesbatman> its home built, so how would you want me to tell it?  Specs?
<cfhowlett> acesbatman good to know.  describe your problems
<acesbatman> Well, Skype and another program I used had voip only problems, like crackling or robotic voice, or to best describe it, sounding like when a pc is about to crash in a game, and you got the BSOD... and sounds constantly repeating.  It did not do this all the time, but this was one of the first major problems I had.  The second problem I had was random freezing, but only in firefox and 3d graphic intense games.  The freezes only lasted for maybe 1 se
<acesbatman> cond to 15 seconds depending.  The other issue I am having right now is overheating, but that is to be expected with this particular graphics card I am using, but I am unaware of it having these issues on the 560.  The other issue was, getting the right nvidia drivers, which I eventually fixed several times.  Then I ran fwts, just recently, and it had a few errors and warnings with the DSDT and the ACPI.  Anyways, I just want my system back to a st
<acesbatman> able setup, and if possible, get it to not freeze anymore, and no more overheating and worries, and swat some bugs, if you know what I mean.
<cfhowlett> acesbatman what ubuntu did you have previously?
<acesbatman> I have only tried, Unity, KDE, and the Desktops, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, GNOME, and KUbuntu....  I tried those,  and so far I am liking Xubuntu the most, as it is using less CPU which was the other problem I forgot to mention.
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu|acesbatman it's optimized for older/lower specification hardware
<ubottu> acesbatman it's optimized for older/lower specification hardware: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<acesbatman> Ok, cut to the chase, 4GB RAM, 2.8Ghz Duel Core AMD Athlon, 150GB 10000 RPM HD, and GTX 260 OC, was using a 560 Ti... whats the recommended Desktop for that configuration on a 2009 Mobo?
<cfhowlett> acesbatman lubuntu
<cfhowlett> 14.04 will be supported for long-term.  13.10 is current
<acesbatman> wait, I am on Xubuntu though, minus the issues I have been having its been pretty light on me, Ubuntu was the Desktop environment that was giving me the most trouble
<acesbatman> can Lubuntu run 3d games and steam, and skype, and youtube stuff pretty good?
<cfhowlett> acesbatman lubuntu = ubuntu with different desktop environment.  if the underlying system supports it, the windows environment is merely eye candy.  windows environment does not "run" anything
<cfhowlett> acesbatman test it yourself.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> then logout, choose lubuntu session, login
<acesbatman> I thought xubuntu was the lightweight and that lubuntu was going to be dropped?
<cfhowlett> acesbatman  1.  right.  2.  Hell no.
<acesbatman> eh, I did not have major problems with xubuntu though, it runs fast, its just the high temps on my graphics card, and the ACPI issue I am having with the power, I saw on a post online that Gigabyte motherboards have issues with Ubuntu in general and Linux in general because its meant for Windows, but I am trying to avoid windows
<acesbatman> I am referring to my results on the fwts test, I do not know what to do to correct the problems it is reporting, and unable to find anything online about it, except people talking about UEFI, and my system is not UEFI
<cfhowlett> acesbatman so you have a gigabyte mobo?
<acesbatman> yes
<cfhowlett> acesbatman can't help you.
<cfhowlett> sorry
<acesbatman> know where I can get help for it?
<cfhowlett> acesbatman try main channel
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu
<acesbatman> ok
<acesbatman> thanks
<RFleming> Greetings
<cfhowlett> RFleming and you
<RFleming> Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> RFleming ask your ubuntu questions
<peyam> hi
<RFleming> Hi peyam
<peyam> is it anyone here that has time to edit a theme for xubuntu. I struggled with it alot but dont get the wanted result?
<peyam> http://sixsixfive.deviantart.com/art/simpliX-346404452 this is the theme and My commect there is the issues ive been working on
<peyam> http://sixsixfive.deviantart.com/art/simpliX-346404452
<peyam> ops. sorry dubble paste
<RFleming> I don't know how to theme for xubuntu, sorry.
<cfhowlett> RFleming www.xfce-look.org has a forum
<skribblezatcha> hi.
<RFleming> skribblezatcha! ;)
<skribblezatcha> RFleming :)
<Azelphur> Has anyone noticed that Xubuntu seems to miss windows from the task list occasionally for no apparent reason?
<GridCube> Azelphur, are you sure that those windows are not in different virtual desktops?
<Azelphur> GridCube: yup, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3832397/screenshots/2014/Apr/2014-04-06-165149_5120x1440_scrot.png
<Azelphur> notice...where's the terminal at?
<GridCube> what is that icon with a white square with a blue line?
<Azelphur> amusingly...it's gedit (it never seems to get the icon right for gedit)
<Azelphur> GridCube: ah, I found something interesting, if I tick "Show windows on all monitors", it perks up
<Azelphur> which is bizarre, as...it's obviously on that monitor.
 * GridCube doesn't know that far
<GridCube> Azelphur, i would recommend you to fill a bug report
<Azelphur> yea, sounds like a bug report job, you are right
<kalle> hi all
<kalle> need help to set up xorg second vga screen with matrox g450
<GridCube> kalle, do so with arandr
<kalle> grid...the problem is that only one screen is shown
<kalle> it is cloned
<kalle> i see exactly the same on both screens
<kalle> i need a xorg.conf example
<GridCube> kalle, as said, use arandr, you can drag the windows, one to the side of the other, not overlapping
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. After many years of people asking, I am attempting to implement this feature request for Simple Scan. Please show your support on the Launchpad page if you are affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/483391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483391 in Simple Scan "Extract text using optical character recognition (OCR)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<kalle> gridcube....i checked arandr already...it does not show a second screen...it only shows the "default" screen
<GridCube> in the "output" menu does it shows the device? is it enabled?
<kalle> thats my problem
<kalle> the output menu shows only "default"
<GridCube> well, theres your problem then
<kalle> on manjaro i had it running by defining it in xorg.conf
<kalle> how d i manualy set up X here ?
<bekks> Install xorg-server, done.
<mzr> does anybody have experience getting VMware unity working with Xubuntu on a windows host?
<brunost> hi! has anybody here experienced xubuntu 13.10 being stuck at the splash screen?
<brunost> I can open another terminal session and it works just fine but it won't start the graphical session
<RFleming> Hey elfy
<elfy> o/
<RFleming> Perhaps you have an answer :)
<RFleming> what's the expected behaviour of Maximize on a tiled window?
<skribblezatcha> brunost: what commands have you entered to try and get to the desktop?
<elfy> RFleming: not sure tbh - seems to just go back to 'my setting' if I maximize a tiled window
<RFleming> elfy, I was expecting it to maximize to fill the whole screen.  I get the same as you with all apps except Chrome, in which Chrome does nothing
<RFleming> If I unsnap the tile, then maximize ... err, maximizes
<elfy> yep
<RFleming> odd behaviour
<elfy> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10084
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10084 in General "Tiling a maximised window dows not update the libwnck WNCK_WINDOW_IS_MAXIMIZED flag" [Minor,New]
<elfy> tied up with that perhaps
<skribblezatcha> fullscreen takes away the maximize, minimize, and close buttons up at the top of the window it appears RFleming.
<elfy> fullscreen or maximise
<elfy> and I see maximise buttons in fullscreen
<elfy> though I'm not using a released version
<brunost> skribblezatcha: it does work if I run startxfce4 in the terminal
<brunost> but lightdm fails to start
<skribblezatcha> those disappear for me in fullscreen mode..atleast this chat window.
<skribblezatcha> ok cool brunost. one sec. i cant get out of fullscreen mode now. lol
<brunost> lightdm.log outputs cant fint session 'xubuntu' failed to find session configuration lightdm-gtk-greeter failed to create greater session
<skribblezatcha> is that what was originally installed brunost, lightdm?
<skribblezatcha> it also covers the panels in fullscreen mode.
<skribblezatcha> i wish that i knew how to do get out of it.:|
<brunost> seems like it as it was a stock installation of xubuntu 13.10
<skribblezatcha> ok cool brunost. yeah thats odd. i dont know.
<RFleming> elfy, It's maximize
<RFleming> I've been doing more experimenting
<RFleming> it seems that if I snap something to the right and hit maximize, it does just that
<RFleming> if I snap up, left or down, it'll snap back to right.
<elfy> I don't get snap left or right here
<RFleming> that's because you have the workspace switchet set
<elfy> probably ...
<RFleming> err... what's that called... workspace wrapping
<elfy> yea - of course - I'm being late at night here ... workspaces wrap
<RFleming> I've set a hotkey of Super-<arrow keys> for tiling
<elfy> firefox - tiled, maximise sets it to original size prior to tiling
<RFleming> elfy, and it appears the window manager keyboard shortcut for maximize doesn't work at all.
<RFleming> Alt+F7 is supposed to maximize window
<elfy> maximise first then dragging to tile it sets it to original size
<RFleming> Alt-F5 and Alt-F6 work
<elfy> alt+f7 does nothing here - but tahr might be set differently and it's too late at night to be checking
<RFleming> I don't know if this is an Xubuntu thing, or an XFCE thing
<ux> hello
<ux> just installed xubuntu, it had some bugs
<TheSheep> !bugs | ux
<ubottu> ux: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<RFleming> elfy, seems to be an old bug... bug 992579 seems to encapsulate the behaviour
<ubottu> bug 992579 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "XFCE4: Hotkey for "Maximize Window" ignored, Application Hotkeys delayed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992579
<RFleming> also seems to be assigned to xfce-bugs #4695 :)
<ubottu> bug 4695 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "wpa_gui is missing" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4695
<RFleming> bad link ubottu :)
<RFleming> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4695
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 4695 in Keyboard Settings "Window Manager and Keyboard settings can be configured to use overlapping keys" [Minor,Reopened]
<ux> failed to install grub!!
<TheSheep> !!!!
<TheSheep> ux: I recently noticed that when enabling 'download updates' at the beginning helps with that
<TheSheep> ux: but only if it's the same problem as I had, that it couldn't find the grub package
<TheSheep> ux: you can check the logs in /var/log/syslog
<RFleming> elfy, solution is in Comment #5... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/992579/comments/5  Alt-F10 is indeed still set to Maximize
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992579 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "XFCE4: Hotkey for "Maximize Window" ignored, Application Hotkeys delayed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ux> thanks TheSheep Ill look into it
<ux> wow thats a bit log trying to find it
<TheSheep> ux: look at the end
<ux> i repaired grub at command line
<CyborgCygnus> Best way to refresh a users account or copy their account data to a new account?
<ux> how do I change this long ugly name?  /dev/mapper/pdc_bdjajeabgd5
<TheX> Hello Is there anyway to get the "Nun Lock" key to boot with Xubuntu?
<ochosi> you can use numlockx and put it into autostart
<TheX> numlockx Worked great Thanks..
<ochosi> no problem
<simpleuser> Hi there. Someone told me he can use his mouse to interact with weechat/irssi. I can’t. He told me it could be linked to the multiplexer but it’s the same without byobu. I tried on Guake and xfce4-terminal. Any idea? Or was it an april joke? :)
<ochosi> for me scrolling with the mousewheel is the same as arrow up/down (i.e. going through previous posts)
<ochosi> other than that i don't have much mouse interaction (apart from hyperlinks obviously)
<simpleuser> Yeah, I don’t talk about scrolling but interacting with a menu for example
#xubuntu 2015-03-30
<xubuntu63w> hello
<xubuntu63w> I have been having some issues with the DNS cache updating in xubuntu 14.04, and did some looking around. It appears the following issue is still present in 14.04 (see solution right at the bottom) http://askubuntu.com/questions/368435/how-do-i-fix-dns-resolving-which-doesnt-work-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-13-10-s
<xubuntu63w> is this something that is being looked at?
<xubuntu07w> hello ! i've got a question about AMD vs Intel systems... do both work with Xubuntu?
<xubuntu07w> i'm at the verge to buy a new PC, and i can't really decide which processor to choose !
<Pici> Of course they do.
<xubuntu07w> does the graphics card matter?
<xubuntu07w> a intel I5 quadcore system is prebuild around 700 dollar, and a AMD Hexacore is around 100 dollar less
<bekks> Which GPU do they have?
<xubuntu07w> an I5 4460 and a AMD 6600K
<xubuntu07w> both Radeon R7 240
<xubuntu07w> i've read that de I5 is much faster...
<xubuntu07w> but does this really matter? ( got an old Core2 duo laptop...)
<xubuntu07w> so every new PC is faster than i have now
<xubuntu70o> anyone has lost close/maximize/minimize icons on windows on last update?
<holstein> xubuntu70o: i would check into "decorations".. i would try as a different user, to see if my user config is the issue
<holstein> but, im just firing that out quickly as i run.. in case its slow here...
<xubuntu70o> thank you
<xubuntu70o> I also can only write on the app/window that has the focus and can't change it
<xubuntu70o> any idea what could have gone wrong?
<krytarik> xubuntu70o: The window manager isn't started on login apparently - xfwm4.
<xubuntu70o> how can i solve that?
<xubuntu70o> takin into account that currently I can only write on google chrome :)
<krytarik> xubuntu70o: Press Alt+F4, then run "xfwm4".
<xubuntu70o> that will close chrome
<xubuntu70o> and take me to the desktop...
<krytarik> Whoops, Alt+F2. :P
<xubuntu70o> already tried that
<xubuntu70o> but focus still on chrome
<xubuntu70o> can it be found by mouse navigation?
<krytarik> xubuntu70o: Via the panel, sure - "Accessories → Run Program..."
<xubuntu70o> not tha
<xubuntu70o> xfwm4
<xubuntu70o> :)
<krytarik> Nope.
<xubuntu70o> in which file should xfwm4 be invoked?
<krytarik> You could start it via the terminal too though - if that works any better.
<xubuntu70o> can't get the focus there :(
<krytarik> That's the name of the executable too.
<krytarik> Well, the cumbersome way: press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a tty; log in there; run "DISPLAY=:0.0 setsid xfwm4"; switch back to your session with Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<krytarik> xubuntu70o: ^
<xubuntu70o> i get a warning "cannot open display 0:0"
<xubuntu70o> or something like that
<krytarik> xubuntu70o: After that, you should clear any saved sessions: "Settings Manager → Session and Startup → Session → Clear saved sessions".
<krytarik> xubuntu70o: Then it's a different DISPLAY for you.
<mchelen> can i increase mouse cursor size above 48?
<tenguix> package libuuid1:amd64 2.25.1-3ubuntu4.1 cannot be configured because libuuid1:i386 is at a different version (2.25.1-3ubuntu4) --- What should I do here?
<mchelen> tenguix: try uninstalling both packages, then installing libuuid1:amd64?
<Insano-Coyote> Hello
<bynarie> anyone know what the default value of lightdm.override is
<bynarie> n/m
<xubuntu532> test
<knome> success
<knob> Hello everyone...
<knob> A couple of days ago, one of my dual monitors stopped working.   I suspected the graphics card
<knob> Yet I tested both monitors individually, and they both work fine (both monitors, both cables).
<knob> I bought an additional graphics card... and now, if I run lpsci | grep VGA, I see both graphics cards listed... yet..  ??
<knob> How can I "enable" the second one?
<knob> What.... can I do for this?  I am at a loss
<mrkramps> knob, you will have to setup a custom configuration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to make the XServer use both cards
<knob> mrkramps, googling that now...
<knob> Can I do it grahically?  Via de Settings GUI?
<knob> Maybe I should go back.  Is there a way I could find out what has been updated, via the ubuntu (xubuntu's?) update tool?
<knob> Seems to me, something got updated, and "broke" the dual monitors.
#xubuntu 2015-03-31
<eikon81g> Hey all! The xubuntu 15 final release is set for Thursday correct?
<Unit193> No.
<holstein> eikon81g: 15.04 should release *quite* close to main ubuntu 15.04
<pleia2> eikon81g: it's set for *a* thursday, just not this thursday :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<holstein> http://gisnet.ru/ubuntucountdown/
<pleia2> ^^ April 23rd
<eikon81g> lol ty :)
<eikon81g> sorry I was in another channel I will keep an eye on it.. You guys on the beta yet?
<holstein> i am running 15.04 on quite a few machines..
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<eikon81g> pretty stable..? Any complaints?
<holstein> eikon81g: its not released yet.. so, its not supported
<eikon81g> right on
<Enkidu_ak> eikon81g, I'm quite happy with Vivid thus far. at least with Xfce
<Enkidu_ak> Plasma 5 still seems a bit on the unstable side
<eikon81g> cool ty I may make the jump.. I am on the fence. Kinda gonna go with the flow of the community. .thanks :)
<eikon81g> I am going to put in a stick of ram I will bbl ty all
<joemaro> keyboard layout messed up and xubuntu doesnt let me change it globally
<joemaro> just installed right now and wondering how to set this globally
<joemaro> did xubuntu assume that i want the english layout just because i said i want the english language?
<cfhowlett> joemaro, yes
<joemaro> thats bad then :) cfhowlett
<joemaro> somebody can teach me a way how to change it?
<elfy> settings - keyboard - layout
<joemaro> thats locally i think
<joemaro> might work for now in xfce but i wonder what happens when using an app that doesnt ask xfce for the layout
<cfhowlett> joemaro, xubuntu defaults to "use system defaults" but you can override
<joemaro> yes thats how i understood it
<joemaro> i want to override global layout though
<joemaro> override "system defaults"
<joemaro> cu later... going on setting up the system
<cfhowlett> joemaro, settings > keyboard > Layout > Do NOT use system defaults ...
<joemaro> cfhowlett: sure :) thats how i did it for now
<joemaro> i want to change these system defaults
<joemaro> not use some alternative within xfce and have system defaults in apps that dont ask xfce for its keyboard layout
<cfhowlett> joemaro, I wonder if setting it from the admin account would make a difference?
<wolf1> in which directory can I find the default desktop backgrounds for 15.04 beta2 plz?
<cfhowlett> !u+1 | wolf1,
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<wolf1> ok thx ubottu
<wolf1> in which directory can I find the default desktop backgrounds for 15.04 beta2 plz?
<wolf1> sorry ;-)
<wolf1> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> wolf1, happy2help!
<wolf1> thx
<xubuntu824> buongiorno
<cfhowlett> !it | xubuntu824
<ubottu> xubuntu824: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu824> ok
<xubuntu824> hi
<xubuntu824> I have a problem with xubuntu ..... I can not view flash videos because my cpu is a bit dated and does not support SSE2 instructions. I read in a forum to download an old version of flash, ie 11.1.102.63, but I can not find it, you have a link to advise
<cfhowlett> xubuntu824, try vlc
<xubuntu824> already tried
<xubuntu824> vlc
<bazhang> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.0-1 (utopic), package size 1336 kB, installed size 3659 kB
<bazhang> try that xubuntu824 once you have dl'd the flash video
<cfhowlett> xubuntu824, you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras ???
<xubuntu824> yes
<xubuntu824> Now try smplayer
<bazhang> if you wish to do encoding, smplayer with mpv is very handy as well
<drc> Fresh install of 15.04b2 (although this is not a unique 15.04 problem, it happened in 14.14/10 also). Opened USC to install hddtemp/xfce4-sensors.  Neither show up in USC.  They do appear in Synaptic, and after installing them from there, they <do> appear in USC.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<drc> weird...installed synaptic, did <not> install anything,  Checked USC and automagically xfce-sensors(-plugin) appeared...and hddtemp appears to already be installed.
<drc> So...nevermind, I'll just chalk it up to the general "USC doesn't like me" theme.
<Unit193> Are those both in universe?
<Unit193> I'd think it'd show the one installed anywho, but saw a bug about USC and universe.
<drc> Not sure where they are at. If that's the problem, it's been a bug for at least a couple of cycles.
<drc> And I forgot about the no USC and Synaptic open at the same time :(
<xubuntu04w> Spricht jemand deutsch und kann mir bei der installation von Xubuntu auf einem alten Win XP PC helfen?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu04w> thanks :D
<spm_draget> I installed xubuntu a few weeks ago. Since some update, my application-bar was all messed up. I managed to recreate some things... but the volume manager is gone. I installed 'xfce4-mixer' and added it, but it only allows me to manage the volume… previously I had something that also allowed me to control mediaplayer
<spm_draget> What was this?
<spm_draget> Oh, and suddenly it appeared on its own. 'Sound Menu'…
<spm_draget> Gmpf
#xubuntu 2015-04-01
<eikon81g> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<eikon81g> bluesabre, or Unit193 are you available for a second for a question?
<Unit193> Why not ask a question and see/
<xubuntu62w> hey
<xubuntu62w> I have a problem with sound, it doesn't work
<mpmc> Morning folks, trying to boot a daily build 15.04 iso via a usb stick on my thinkpad and it begins to load but then I get "unable to find a medium containing a live file system". I'm going to burn it to a dvd and try it that way, very odd!
<Enkidu_ak> mpmc: Do you have iommu enabled?
<Enkidu_ak> mpmc: In the bios, I mean
<mpmc> Enkidu_ak: Not sure, but I just tried a dvd and it froze.
<mpmc> Now I'm getting Magic is broken!
<Enkidu_ak> mpmc: Go into your bios, look for iommu. You should find it with legacy usb and pci bus settings.
<mpmc> k, I'll take a poke.
<mpmc> Enkidu_ak: Had a poke about, no iommu settings, however UEFI/Legacy boot is set to UEFI only.
<Enkidu_ak> mpmc: What mb are you using?
<mpmc> Enkidu_ak: Its a thinkpad laptop [Edge E525 (1200 CTO I think)
<mpmc> Changing UEFI/LB to both looks like it may have done the trick! well it still loading from the CD but it hasn't borked yet! Fingers crossed!.
<mpmc> Woot I see a desktop!
<Enkidu_ak> mpmc: Ah. I had a similar issue and discovered that iommu had to be enabled for kernel 3 to play nice with usb 3 and some ethernet chipsets. Glad that it was less complicated :)
<Enkidu_ak> mpmc: I'm still not sure what iommu is exactly.
<mpmc> I had 14.04 (Lubuntu) on it before with UEFI only & that ran fine. :s
<linux_unix-10> hi
<baizon> hi | linux_unix-10
<linux_unix-10> i'm trying to install flash player and have it run in midori but i can't install nspluginwrapper
<linux_unix-10> it can't find nspluginviewer
<baizon> linux_unix-10: there is a linux version of flash
<linux_unix-10> tried to manually force-install (32-bit) but it got stuck in dependency hell
<baizon> linux_unix-10: install the linux version and create a link, that should solve the problem
<linux_unix-10> linux version installed, but midori can't detect it
<linux_unix-10> how do i create a link?
<baizon> linux_unix-10: ou well i think you need nspluginwrapper
<linux_unix-10> exactly my problem
<baizon> so much dirty work to do
<Unit193> export MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins" or for me since I have adobe-flashplugin, export MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/"
<baizon> install the nspluginwrapper
<linux_unix-10> can't install: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<linux_unix-10>  nspluginwrapper : Depends: nspluginviewer (= 1.4.4-0ubuntu5) but it is not installable
<linux_unix-10> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<baizon> linux_unix-10: https://wiki.xfce.org/midori/faq#flash_doesn_t_work
<baizon> linux_unix-10: nspluginviewer is not available for 64 bit version
<baizon> linux_unix-10: sudo apt-get install nspluginviewer:i386
<linux_unix-10> can't locate package
<baizon> linux_unix-10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nspluginviewer&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<baizon> pick the right one and download
<baizon> then install via dpkg
<linux_unix-10> no dice
<linux_unix-10> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of nspluginviewer:
<linux_unix-10>  nspluginviewer depends on libc6 (>= 2.15).
<linux_unix-10>  nspluginviewer depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1).
<linux_unix-10>  nspluginviewer depends on libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0).
<linux_unix-10>  nspluginviewer depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0).
<linux_unix-10>  nspluginviewer depends on libx11-6.
<linux_unix-10>  nspluginviewer depends on libxt6.
<baizon> linux_unix-10: sudo apt-get install -f
<baizon> that should fix it
<linux_unix-10> nothing
<xubuntu06o> alien
<xubuntu06o> is there anyone?
<xubuntu06o> I need help to let my epson scanner work with Xubuntu
<bazhang> !info simple-scan
<ubottu> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 143 kB, installed size 684 kB
<bazhang> try that ^ xubuntu06o
<xubuntu06o> I have tried but it recognizes the scanner but it does not work properly
<bazhang> what do you mean 'properly'
<xubuntu06o> Seems to start then it immediately stops
<xubuntu06o> with Windows Xp it worked well until yesterday
<xubuntu06o> when I launch preview it blocks on it
<xubuntu06o> it  started
<xubuntu06o> I just canceled the value for pre-heating
<xubuntu06o> thanks
<bazhang> it works now?
<phre4k> when I uninstall light-locker, does the screen not get locked anymore?
<phre4k> how can I prevent the screen from being locked automatically? The light-locker-settings app doesn't seem to channge anything.
<nomic> phrek there is another screensaver which is still affexting
<nomic> xset -display :0 s off
<nomic> xset -display :0 -dpms
<nomic> xset -display :0 s noblank
<nomic> put those commands into your .bashrc or autorun, as a script to kill the x screensaver xset q will show you that it is active
<cfhowlett> nomic, xscreensaver has been known to conflict with lightlocker according to xfce.org
<nomic> the facility of light locker has over-ridden the old screen saver admin (which was working) - it does not stop the xset screensaver from blanking your screen - this is a problem
<nomic> ie. its affects everyone - and has not been fixed -- light locker has caused problems
<nomic> it does
<nomic> you must issue those xset commands to disable the x screen saver
<nomic> screen saver / linux - screensaver is like a trojan imo
<phre4k> the problem is not that the screen blanks but the locking
<nomic> the locking also
<nomic> is because of your power manager
<nomic> which you cannot turn off
<nomic> without
<phre4k> so dpms controls screen locking too?
<phre4k> and I can't disable automatic locking at all?
<phre4k> wtf is this sh...?
<nomic> the admin isn't good it isn't fixed
<nomic> this hasn't been addressed imo
<nomic> there are multiple fixes
<nomic> some genius decided to create this "light locker" which is not addressing anything
<nomic> sounds cood - great name "light locker"
<knome> nomic, please.
<nomic> things worked, before
<phre4k> so how do I fix this asap?
<nomic> well anyway - I stopped the screensaver kicking in with those xset settings - to stop the power manager locking my screen when the lid is closed, I had to do something else fiddly (i forget)
<nomic> both through the command line
<knome> phre4k, please remember that this is a family friendly channel and your language should match that.
<nomic> ask the experts there may be some here
<nomic> did I swear?
<nomic> no.
<phre4k> nomic: he meant me
<nomic> im out of here I tried to help .. bbl
<phre4k> so to prevent the screen from locking, I'd do xset -dpms, disable it in light-locker-settings and xfce4-power-manager?
<phre4k> Or are there any other steps?
<nomic> that turns off your power manager I think -dpms
<brainvvash_> if you don't need screen locking, why not simply uninstall light-locker?
<nomic> it locks when
<nomic> i'd certainly do that
<nomic> (uninstall light locker)
<nomic> other people have defeated the issue by uninstalling power manager
<nomic> this is drastic surgery .. cut cut - throw organs out
<nomic> maybe not needed
<nomic> stops immediate problem
<nomic> btw. when was a screen saver needed, -- it must have been last needed in 1982
<phre4k> brainvvash_: that was what I asked
<knome> nomic, i've sent you a PM and i expect you to have read it.
<phre4k> <phre4k> when I uninstall light-locker, does the screen not get locked anymore?
<phre4k> I will now try to uninstall light-locker and look if this solves the problem.
<msev> would the pushbullet indicator work in xfce? (I have xfce 4.12 installed on top of ubuntu 14.04)
<msev> since now there's a desktop indicator I've read (and not just a browser extension)
<msev> from atareo-team I believe
<knome> you would have to ask the developers of that indicator
<knome> (or maybe just try if it works...)
<msev> ok :)
<msev> so there isn't some general rule, that all ubuntu indicators work also in xfce?
<knome> general rules are general, not always applying to a specific case (which is what you are asking)
<msev> cool, tnx
<pl> Hi. I'm trying xubuntu 15.04. There is something I don't get: the resize grips of windows is too small (1px), it's unusable. I read that I should set a theme with a bigger grip. I installed xfwm4-themes, but no new theme shows up in the Appearance settings window.
<pl> what am I missing?
<brainvvash_> pl, settings manager > window manager
<elfy> also try resizing with alt+right mouse button
<elfy> easier anyway imho
<pl> brainvvash_, thanks
<brainvvash_> pl, if you want to invest some time, take a look at http://sevkeifert.blogspot.de/2014/12/increase-window-border-size-in-xubuntu.html
<pl> brainvvash_, I will, thanks
<KM0201> so i'm dealing w/ soemone who hosed their menu trying to edit it... is there a way to return it to default, and start over?  xubuntu 14.04
<KM0201> anyone?
<bynarie> maybe try removing xubuntu-defaults and reinstalling it?
<bynarie> not sure
<bynarie> sorry its xubuntu-default-settings
<knome> he's gone ages ago, and no, that's not going to overwrite the personal settings done by the user
<mrkramps> rm ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu should do the trick
<knome> and removing the custom .desktop files, if any
<bynarie> ah
<bynarie> good to know
<knome> from ~/.local/share/applications/
<pl> Is there a way to autolock the session on xubuntu 15.10?
<bazhang> there is no such version
<pl> sorry
<pl> 15.04
<bazhang> ask in #ubuntu+1
<pl> but I think it's xfce-related
<bazhang> then try the xfce channel, vivid is the above channel
<Unit193> bazhang: Xubuntu post beta is supported here too.
<Unit193> pl: Xubuntu ships with light-locker, which is used to lock the session.
<pl> Hi Unit193 :)
<bazhang> Unit193, ok apologies
<Unit193> Heya!
<Unit193> bazhang: No problem, I know it differes from usual.
<pl> Unit193, indeed it's what I use with lightdm, but I was looking for an easy menu setting, as the computer I'm configuring is not for me
<Unit193> pl: You can add the "Action Buttons" to the panel, which will allow you to select to switch user/lock screen.
<Unit193> Or even create a launcher with menulibre or in whisker itself for `xflock4`
<scrapcode> my software updater window shakes when I try to install the new updates. I've caught it via screenshot and it says I don't have the permissions.
<knome> scrapcode, do you?
<knome> scrapcode, or in other words, can you do other things that require the sudo access?
<scrapcode> knome: No... but I don't understand why anything has changed? It shakes and closes immediately. I can gksu the software center just fine
<scrapcode> I found something on stackexchg last week about a config file to check that had perms but I can't find it now. However, that all looked like it should according to the resource that I was following
<scrapcode> I really wouldn't mind if I could just get the "You have new updates" window to stop displaying and be done with it
<gnumbknuts> Could some-one please tell me where I might find a xfwm theme that has wide grab resize corners? I wish to copy the bottom-left-active.xpm ...etc  files into the Bluebird them .
<gnumbknuts> Could some-one please tell me where I might find a xfwm theme that has wide grab resize corners? I wish to copy the bottom-left-active.xpm ...etc  files into the Bluebird them .
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<gjgarza> hi
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a link with the official wallpaper for 15.04? I'd rather not download and boot it just to get a wallpaper.
<knome> you can download the xubuntu-artwork package for 15.40
<knome> *15.04
<mrkramps> you could also download its source package and extract it
<knome> well, xubuntu-wallpapers really
<knome> that exactly
<mrkramps> CountryfiedLinux, http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/xubuntu-wallpapers
<CountryfiedLinux> cool thanks mrkramps
<msev> is "snappy" different than "ubuntu core"? :)
<msev> or are those two names for the same thing?
<mrkramps> msev, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<msev> so same thing :)
<mrkramps> nope
<msev> dang
<msev> ok now I atleast know the answer
<msev> :D
<mrkramps> it is some kind of optimized image for this so called internet of things
<msev> so "snappy" is sort of an alternative to "apt-get"?
<mrkramps> yes
<msev> thanks
<DazPetty> hey guys,
<DazPetty> I am about to install xubuntu
<DazPetty> I am running a dual boot
<DazPetty> I allready have Manjaro linux installed, but it is corrupted
<DazPetty> I am just going to erase it's partition
<DazPetty> and install xubuntu
<DazPetty> will it reinstall grub?
<DazPetty> and everything will be fine?
<mrkramps> yes, you just have to select the appropiate drive to overwrite your old grub installation
<DazPetty> mrkramps, where is grub installed?
<DazPetty> in my windows partition?
<DazPetty> can I just get Xubuntu to overright my manjaro on install?
<mrkramps> i have no idea where you installed grub, but i guess it it on your primary drive
<CountryfiedLinux> You can write whatever you want over whatever you want to DazPetty
<DazPetty> I'm just watching this tutorial https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcbTgMKpVHQ
<mrkramps> a new install will overwrite everything else in the selected partition
<DazPetty> ye cool
<DazPetty> I thought as much
<DazPetty> I just want to be careful
<DazPetty> I will backup as much as I can first
<DazPetty> ~ A new install will reinstall grub though wont it (which is good)
<DazPetty> mrkramps, it wouldn't install grub on the windows partition (or would it?)
<mrkramps> you can select the drive in the installer
<DazPetty> windows partitions are NTFS
<mrkramps> and the grub bootloader will be installed in the master boot record … does not matter which file system the partitions on this drive will use
<DazPetty> ok thanks, I'm going to go give it a try
<mrkramps> just take care of a backup and you are always good to go
<dazdaryl> hey guys
<dazdaryl> I am installing xubuntu right now
<dazdaryl> i have a swap drive from an old manjaro installation
<Enkidu_ak> I'm trying to figure out how to install vivid onto a raid0 without resorting to Ubuntu server. The array is already configured, but mdadm won't be present on a standard installation, so the array won't be assembled at boot. I was thinking that after installation I would boot from a live image, chroot to the assembled array and install mdaadm manually.
<knome> Enkidu_ak, minimal iso?
<Enkidu_ak> knome: Minimal comes with mdadm?
<dazdaryl> i have 24gb of ram
<dazdaryl> should i do a 50gb swap partition?
<dazdaryl> or will 16 gb do it?
<dazdaryl> and I was going to give my root 140gb
<dazdaryl> my home 800gb
<dazdaryl> where does xubuntu install stuff? and steam install?
<mrkramps> dazdaryl, do you make use of swap?
<mrkramps> in terms of suspend to disk e.g.
<mrkramps> root will unlikely require more than 20 GB, even with many packages installed and steam installs games in /home
<dazdaryl> probably not mrcraps
<dazdaryl> *mrkramps
<dazdaryl> ~ on my old arch setup i had 80gb and it ran out
<mrkramps> 80GB /root?!
<dazdaryl> because i pretty much installed every other bloody thing from the respository
<dazdaryl> yeah because arch's default location to install things was .opt
<mrkramps> well, true
<dazdaryl> I'm a game developer
<dazdaryl> I went back to windows for a year to use some windows only tools :(
<dazdaryl> now unreal engine 4 is working on linux :)
<dazdaryl> so i'm going back
<dazdaryl> ~ the software repositories aren't that recent
<dazdaryl> so someone has suggested i build straight from git
<mrkramps> which also can be done in /home
<dazdaryl> yep
<mrkramps> but anyways, you have quite some space on your drive - if you feel better with 140GB /root it is nothing wring about
<dazdaryl> yeah its a 2tb disk
<dazdaryl> got 1tb for windows
<dazdaryl> 1 tb for linux
#xubuntu 2015-04-02
<dazdaryl> I'm going with the 14.04 LTS
<mrkramps> swap is a bit more tricky … with 24GB RAM and no suspend to disk you could even dare to run linux w/o swap at all
<dazdaryl> yeah i just read that mrkramps
<mrkramps> and if it does not work w/o swap you may add a swap file at any time
<dazdaryl> ~ i really liked arch
<dazdaryl> but after not using it for 8months
<dazdaryl> go back and the rolling release is so out of date that it wont work
<knome> Enkidu_ak, i don't know for fact, but you can do this and that with it
<dazdaryl> are you a gamer mrkramps?
<mrkramps> dazdaryl, no really
<mrkramps> *not
<knome> dazdaryl, mrkramps: we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. welcome! :)
<mrkramps> knome, good to know, thx
<dazdaryl> ok
<dazdaryl> well the thing I liked about arch was that it always had the latest of everything, so i suppose on xubuntu i will have to compile everything myself if I want the latest?
<dazdaryl> because I need the latest versions of blender, gimp and krita
<mrkramps> blender is not an issue, because it comes in a pre-compiled archive
<dazdaryl> true
<mrkramps> gimp and krita latest needs manual compilation or - if available - a PPA
<dazdaryl> yeah, is there a way to automate that from GIT?
<dazdaryl> probably could just write my own script to do that
<mrkramps> yes, script will do the trick
<mrkramps> cronjob may be helpful as well
<dazdaryl> ahhhh FANTASTIC
<dazdaryl> every thing went well no problem
<dazdaryl> just overwrite my old manjaro
<dazdaryl> all good
<dazdaryl> windows and xubuntu both good
<mrkramps> glad to hear that
<dazdaryl> what I really look forward to is using a decent search function again
<dazdaryl> and multiple tabs in the file browser
<dazdaryl> a real terminal :)
<dazdaryl> do you usually use aptitude or do you generally compile things yourself?
<mrkramps> no aptitude, apt-get is the default tool, and I do both
<knome> dazdaryl, i kind of pointed you to the offtopic channel because that's where the non-support discussions should generally fall into
<dazdaryl> sorry knome, I knew games was off-topic but i thought discussions about package management and apt-get was on-topic
<knome> dazdaryl, i guess it's a fine line, but general discussion that is not a support question is always welcome in offtopic
<dazdaryl> ok so I'm trying to setup my "start menu"
<dazdaryl> or my whisker menu to be specific
<dazdaryl> and i want to change the terminal emulator link to xfce4-terminal
<mrkramps> it should be xfce4-terminal by default
<dazdaryl> nah it wasn't but i got it
<mrkramps> you can set default terminal in Preferred Applications → Utilities
<mrkramps> or global with: sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<dazdaryl> yeah i got that one thanks kramps
<dazdaryl> now i want to make it drop down from the top
<dazdaryl> i've done it before
<dazdaryl> like guake does
<mrkramps> don't think it can be done with xfce4-terminal … just install guake, tilda or yakuake
<mrkramps> ah, sorry … i am wrong
<Unit193> --drop-down
<dazdaryl> cool thx
<dazdaryl> is there a way to check the version of something with apt-cache PACKAGE? or apt-get
<dazdaryl> oh sorry nvm
<dazdaryl> xubuntu allready ahs
<dazdaryl> has
<holstein> synaptic is a handy GUI package manager..
<holstein> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.2 (utopic), package size 1328 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<dazdaryl> where do i change the color of window borders?
<holstein> dazdaryl: see if the theme manager does what you are looking for
<Unit193> Window Manager has them.
<dazdaryl>   hmm my drop-down terminal lets me move it
<dazdaryl> and i dont want that
<dazdaryl> as if it was anormal window
<Trinity> I've been trying to log in to my desktop computer but xubuntu is freezing at the loading portion. the loading circle isn't moving. Keyboard numlock does work
<Trinity> I tried rebooting from a live usb drive but same issue
<Trinity> any help?
<dazdaryl> well i can just turn off show menubar then
<dazdaryl> sounds pretty strange trinity
<holstein> Trinity: try booting the older kernel in the grub menu
<Trinity> holstein, same issue
<Trinity> is my ssd fried?
<holstein> Trinity: i dont know.. if it is, you wont "fix" it with software..
<Trinity> holstein, any way to check?
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<holstein> Trinity: if you think it is, i would test that.. i would load a live iso and run a test.. otherwise, i try and get into the recovery kernel
<Unit193> Trinity: Check syslog and dmesg?
<Trinity> holstein, i can't run a live iso, that hangs too
<holstein> Trinity: then, it sounds like you have bad hardware
<holstein> maybe bad ram.. etc..
<Trinity> tested ram
<Unit193> That doesn't sound good.
<holstein> Trinity: how? what boots for you to test ram?
<holstein> anyways, i would not try and fix xubuntu if *nothing* boots.. i would look at my hardware
<Trinity> i was running a unstable data scraper before this happened
<Trinity> holstein, if i press esc before boot it direts me to grub
<Trinity> which I can go to shell
<Trinity> through recovery
<holstein> Trinity: cool.. and running the rm command above from there? what happens?
<holstein> looking at the logs from there that Unit193 suggested..
<Trinity> holstein, i just copied the syslog over
<Trinity> and the new syslog doesnt log that error
<holstein> Trinity: over what?
<Trinity> backed it up*
<Trinity> te new syslog only shows me going to recovery shell
<holstein> cool.. if its my machine, i get *something* booting on it
<holstein> you say, live iso's dont boot, i want to know why.. and i want to see one running on it..
<Trinity> ?
<Trinity> ok ill try
<holstein> 21:38 < ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<holstein> im assuming you already tried that ^
<DazPetty> so it it called zoo-buntu or shoe-buntu?
<Trinity> yea
<DazPetty> because I say shoe for xubuntu
<holstein> say what you like.. most say "zubuntu", or "ex-ubuntu".. its basically xfce + ubuntu.. if you feel "shoe" somehow fits that, and you want to say it, im sure you wont get a fine in the mail..
<Unit193> Technically 'zoo-buntu' is correct.
<holstein> i say zubuntu
<Trinity> holstein, not sure if it helps but heres something i found rsyslogd-2039: could no open output pipe '/dev/xconsole': No such file or directory
<holstein> Trinity: it really wouldnt help me, *if* i cant boot a live iso.. if its a "known good" live iso, that i *know* boots on my hardware, and my hardware supports, then, i konw its a problem with the hardware, not the installed OS
<Trinity> holstein, will a live usb boot if i remove all hdd drives?
<DazPetty> i suppose I don't need to get a ppa for steam because it will update automaticle
<holstein> Trinity: thats the question.. and why would you need to remove the hard drives? i mean, you booted *some* live environment to install the os, correct? the hard drive would have been in then
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> DazPetty: i thought steam was in the partner repo.. but, i have added the .deb from steam, in the past
<DazPetty> far out it's the first day and it looks like its going to break fml
<DazPetty> all i want is steam
<DazPetty> and updated versions of software
<DazPetty> having this prob
<DazPetty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/402066/steam-needs-libgl1-mesa-drii386-libgl1-mesa-glxi386
<holstein> DazPetty: steam supports ubuntu
<holstein> anyways, you can add whatever PPA they suggest.. thats what i did..
<DazPetty> yeah this turd says i need to kill the ppas cos they are not "multiarch"
<holstein> DazPetty: that "question" is about 13.10
<DazPetty> well it's the same problem
<holstein> DazPetty: is it?
<holstein> DazPetty: what problem are you having?
<DazPetty> farrrk
<DazPetty> that just destroyed everything
<holstein> DazPetty: what just destroyed what?
<holstein> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<DazPetty> well krita which i just installed is gone
<DazPetty> the software center is gone fsr
<holstein> DazPetty: it should be as simple as "sudo apt-get install steam", or use the package manager of your choise
<holstein> choice*
<holstein> i suggested synaptic earlier, as a GUI package manager.. maybe you missed that..
<holstein> i think its handier than the software center at finding versions.. etc
<DazDaryl> wpw
<DazDaryl> wow
<DazDaryl> not even a day in and it just breaks
<DazDaryl> probably because I tried upgrading the XFCE version from a ppa
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> DazDaryl: if you dont need a ppa, and you dont, dont use one
<DazDaryl> and that just caused everything to fall like a pack of cards
<DazDaryl> I just thought it would be nice to have the newer version
<holstein> DazDaryl: if you want a "stable" os, use the supported packages, until you find you need something a ppa facilitates..
<DazDaryl> allthough I wont know that that was the problem untill I reinstall everything
<DazDaryl> yeah well i wont be playing games with the desktop environment
<DazDaryl> what is xfce/kde called? the type of program?
<DazDaryl> anyway its changing that desktop/window manager that's killed my every other time
<holstein> you said it was the desktop environment
<holstein> DazDaryl: are you coming from windows?
<DazDaryl> yeah mostly
<DazDaryl> I've used ubuntu for about 6 months a year ago and arch for another 9 months or so
<holstein> if so try using xubuntu as you did windows.. think about how long you used it "as-is".. and how long til you installed *any* "beta" software,... for example, never adding any experiemental GUI packages
<holstein> think about getting aquanted with it, and plan for failure
<holstein> test with the live iso's as much as possible.. run a version in VM that you "break" first..
<DazDaryl> well i guess the ppa are not as well supported as the official repositories on arch are
<holstein> DazDaryl: no.. they are, as stated above *not* supported in any way
<holstein> they are unofficial, and you click through a warning to install them
<DazDaryl> well in some cases like krita I NEED to use the ppda
<DazDaryl> *ppa
<DazDaryl> I cant do graphics and game dev on shitty old software
<DazDaryl> which was why I always hated ubuntu
<holstein> DazDaryl: sure, but, you are always welcome to maintain your own PPA, or build what you need from scratch
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> if you need the "latest", you may need a rolling release.. which has its own pros and cons
<benjamin__> i love to use xubuntu.
<DazDaryl> hmm
<DazDaryl> got it going again
<DazPetty> is there a way to make a specific window imune to alt+click drag?
<ochosi> DazPetty: nope
<Munto_> hello guys
<slickymasterWork> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Munto_> since my last upgrade to xubuntu 14.10, each time I restart my computer all the icons of the desktop are automatically reorganized
<Munto_> did you encounter this behaviour ?
<Munto_> (I like to regroup some kind of files on my desktop)
<slickymasterWork> I haven't Munto_, but did you already saw this -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/558391/xubuntu-14-10-desktop-icons-disordered
<Munto_> oh, it's not me but it looks like the same issue
<slickymasterWork> yeaps
<Munto_> unfortunately there is no answer :(
<Munto_> I found a beginning of help
<Munto_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232021&s=5779297ecc0db0f16fcabd2e003f7256&p=13100157#post13100157
<slickymasterWork> great Munto_
<slickymasterWork> good luck
<DazPetty> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<DazPetty> wtf is this all about
<slickymasterWork> DazPetty, please be careful with the language used in the channel
<DazPetty> f is for fruit
<DazPetty> so does anyone know about broken packages?
<knome> DazPetty, you have been noticed about the language once before, so please clean your mouth
<knome> DazPetty, i've sent you some links in PM via ubottu for reading.
<DazPetty> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Munto_> thanks for your help
<Munto_> bb
<knob> Good morning everyone!  o/
<pjotter> I have a peculiar bug in Xubuntu. When you click on a panel-item, most of them will have a popupwindow. This window is aligned to the edge of the panel. But in some applications, when the information in the popup is updated and the menu gets longer or shorter, the popup is not aligned to the panel anymore. Sometimes this causes the popupmenu to overlap the panel and sometimes this causes the popup to hover above the panel.
<pjotter> Does anybody know of this is an issue with xfce or with the application in question?
<pjotter> I found this to be the case with the network-icon. So for example, when the list of wifi connections is updated, the popup is misaligned.
<pjotter> back again
<pjotter> Xfce misaligns resized menu's on the panel.
<gjgarza> hi, after installing xubuntu besides Win7 I can't start Win7 anymore. Is there anything I can try besides trying to recover with the Win7 boot cd?
<LGFDGFS> Hi,
<LGFDGFS> Spanish? Anyone?
<drc> !es| LGFDGFS
<ubottu> LGFDGFS: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<silidan> hi, when i open the filemanager in xubuntu i can see my harddrives listed under devices, clicking on them mounts them and opens them, so far so good, BUT the permissions on the files and folders set for ntfs drives arent correct (i need executable bit set) where is the configuration file/ option hidden for this feature?
<brainvvash> silidan, maybe this bug 1153781
<ubottu> bug 1153781 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Can not run .exe .com and .bat from NTFS formated USB flash drive" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153781
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, i'm using firefox 37 and Xubuntu 14.04 since this FF version when i receive a message from whatsapp web Firefox crash and closed :(
<crank_xubuntu> er der hul igennem?
<bekks> !dk | crank_xubuntu
<ubottu> crank_xubuntu: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<crank_xubuntu> tnx bekks
<crank_xubuntu> other channels relevant?
<DazPetty> can i just create conf files in the xorg.conf.d directory and they will automaticly load?
<mrkramps> DazPetty, if syntax is correct you only have to take care of the numbering
<DazPetty> ok, so it has 10-evdev and 11 something there
<mrkramps> the number prefix depends on when you want this config to be loaded
<DazPetty> ah
<mrkramps> so 10 is first then 11
<DazPetty> but otherwise they all run together, as if this was the old xorg.conf file itself
<DazPetty> or it on concatonates them?
<mrkramps> yes, the configs in xorg.conf.d are pretty much like the old xorg.conf
<DazPetty> hmm I have a razor keyboard and mouse
<DazPetty> I'm trying to get it to work
<DazPetty> ~ well it works most of the time
<DazPetty> but sometimes I start my comp and have no keyboard or mouse
<DazPetty> it picks it up as a "Razer USA, Ltd" in lsusb
#xubuntu 2015-04-03
<DazPetty> maybe there is a nother culprit
<mrkramps> hard to debug … i just know some this may happen for some input devices. i had the same issue with a thinknav with 12.04
<DazPetty> hmmm
<mrkramps> my temporary solution was to install a sdd to speed up reboot :S
<DazPetty> when my comp boots up
<DazPetty> i want it to run "xwacomset" +variables
<DazPetty> so that it will set my wacom to one screen
<DazPetty> I allready know what to type into bash, but where could i put this to get it to do it automaticly
<mrkramps> start script in lightdm or autostart of your session
<new_2_xubuntu> Hi all. I have an HP Pavilion 23bw, max resolution 1920x1080 60HZ, and I have a Lenovo ThinkCentre M55. I can only get a max resolution of 1024x768 to display on my monitor thru a VGA cable.
<new_2_xubuntu> my lcpsi is here http://paste.debian.net/164598/
<new_2_xubuntu> not sure what else might be helpful
<new_2_xubuntu> oh xrandr here: http://paste.debian.net/164599/
<new_2_xubuntu> This is Xubuntu 14.04
<mrkramps> vga might be the culprit here
<new_2_xubuntu> oh?
<mrkramps> but you may also try to add a modeline for fullhd
<new_2_xubuntu> Hmmm well I just added 1920x1080_60.00 and my display is all squished to one side, can barely see to type :P
<new_2_xubuntu> is VGA not made to handle 1920x1080? Bummer.
<mrkramps> vga is not the best choice for fullhd, but yes … in most cases it should work
<new_2_xubuntu> Could my cable be a factor? I don't see how, but ruled out many other things so far, have not tried a new cable yet.
<mrkramps> new_2_xubuntu, https://askubuntu.com/questions/124858/how-to-setup-widescreen-resolutions-intel-graphics-media-accelerator-3000
<mrkramps> resp. http://superuser.com/questions/311378/how-to-get-a-higher-resolution-on-ubuntu-11-04-using-an-intel-chipset
<mrkramps> maybe just retry adding the modeline as mentioned in the second link
<new_2_xubuntu> So it was apparently the cable...
<new_2_xubuntu> I swapped the cable for another that I had, now I get 1920x1080 on this monitor.
<new_2_xubuntu> Thanks for talking me through it! :P
<xubuntu912> hi guys! i'm just a newbie on xubuntu, greetings to everybody!
<xubuntu912> bye!
<Trinity> hi guys, do programs continue to run when computer is in screensaver mode? and what is lightlocker?
<manuelo> buongiorno chi mi aiuta per installare xubuntu?
<manuelo> ho scaricato e montato il file immagine ma il cd non fa l'autoplay di installazione
<Quenz> Anyone know how I can make my screen brighter? Gamma, preferably. There is no option in the display settings.
<Ullarah> Hey hey! My HDDs have to be mounted by going into Thunar and then clicking on them. Is there a way for them to be mounted automatically on startup?
<Ullarah> Quenz, check out redshift.
<bekks> !fstab | Ullarah
<ubottu> Ullarah: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Quenz> I'm getting errors with redshift. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10730234/ I'm sure it'd be great if it worked, Ullarah. :/
<brainvvash> Quenz, bug 1386920
<ubottu> bug 1386920 in redshift (Ubuntu) "redshift is installed, but does not show in menus, and will not start" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386920
<Ullarah> Quenz, here, use this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10730302/
<Ullarah> ~/.config/redshift.conf
<Ullarah> Edit to your liking
<Quenz> Okay, so how do I stop it changing the color temperature? I only want to use it to up the gamma. Ullarah?
<Ullarah> Quenz, http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<Ullarah> You can disable the temp part. And just use the gamma part.
<Ullarah> ;gamma-day=0.8:0.7:0.8
<Ullarah> ;gamma-night=0.6
<Ullarah> Those two specifically.
<Ullarah> Or you can set it so you have one single gamma, gamma=0.8
<Quenz> Ullarah: How do I disable the temp part?
<Quenz> Removing it from the config file doesn't work.
<cthulhu> Hi
<Guest13178> laptop receveid
<Guest13178> installing Xubuntu ...
<elf_punsher> voila
<soulEscaper> hey. i installed openbox in xubuntu and i specified the gtk2 theme in the gtk rc
<soulEscaper> but sometimes the application doesnt use the theme
<soulEscaper> for example xarchever uses the theme, but software-center doesnt
<soulEscaper> any idea how to fix this?
<holstein> i might try #ubuntu or an openbox specific channel
<soulEscaper> yes, the openbox channel has only 6 users, and the issue is not openbox , but gtk related
<holstein> sure, im not making any assumption about what the "issue" is related to.. just trying to help you get somewhere that you can get an answer, since, the issue likely is not a problem in xfce/xubuntu
<holstein> you have tried specifying with a flag? and running from command line?
<soulEscaper> yes
<holstein> so, specifying per application with a flag *does* apply the theme you want?
<soulEscaper> i the programs that don t use the theme use gtk 3
<mrkramps> soulEscaper, software-center requires a gtk3 theme afaik
<holstein> sounds like thats the issue.. you may need to specify per application
<soulEscaper> i searched on the internet, but there is no guide that explains how to install a gtk3 theme in xubuntu
<mrkramps> oO
<holstein> soulEscaper: sure.. you dont really need it for "xubuntu" specifically, since you are not using xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so, you just do what is needed for gtk/ubuntu/debian, and that *should* do the trick..
<soulEscaper> yes, most gtk3 packages are installed by default, I don t think all of them are in xubuntu and I don t want to install all the gnome packages
<soulEscaper> so i need to know what i have to install for gtk3 to work in xubuntu/openbox
<GridCube> it already does
<GridCube> you dont need to do anyting
<holstein> soulEscaper: the themes should specify what they need.. there is not "xubuntu/openbox" distro..
<holstein> soulEscaper: what theme are you trying to use?
<mrkramps> soulEscaper, you need ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and ~/.gtkrc-3.0
<mrkramps> otherwise the theme is not found in the openbox session
<holstein> it really should be that simple ^ and the theme should tell how to set it up..
<soulEscaper> for example this theme: http://horst3180.deviantart.com/art/Vertex-Theme-470663601
<holstein> soulEscaper: try using a "known good" simple theme.. make sure its not something with the theme its self that is "broken"..
<soulEscaper> ok
<mrkramps> and ask for help in an openbox or lubuntu channel … this is nothing related to xubuntu
<holstein> one of the ones here, for example http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=167 something with good ratings..
<soulEscaper> I also don t have a ~/.gtkrc-3.0
<soulEscaper> so I will try to make that, and if it doesn t work i will go to the gnome channel
<soulEscaper> thanks for help
<holstein> soulEscaper: you should be able to easily create that, and the other things that are needed for the theme
<holstein> soulEscaper: you are also not using gnome
<soulEscaper> well the app uses a gnome them, so i think the gnome channel is maybe the best place for this issue
<holstein> what app?
<soulEscaper> file-roller, audacious, software-center, synaptic, .. they all use gtk3 theme s and don t have an option to use gtk 2 , I think it s stupid
<mrkramps> *sigh'*
<holstein> soulEscaper: sure.. let the maintainers know, otherwise, try installing a gtk3 theme, since, that *is* where things are going..
<soulEscaper> ok I will let them know, because also every time they update gnome, most of the old gtk 3 themes break, which is also not desirable
<soulEscaper> thanks for the help
<soulEscaper> wc
<nsh> this is a bit silly, but i can't find how to change the screensaver/locking settings... screen locks completely independently of lightlocker settings (which was how it used to be changed)
<nsh> i think maybe gnome-screensaver is the culprit, but no dialog for it in settings manager
<b1shop> i have a custom xubuntu livecd, and i would like to install it locally.  is there a package I can add to do that?  there is no menu option in this one like I am used to
 * slickymaster also wanders off to start dealing with dinner
<holstein> b1shop: i would ask the creators of the distro.. or, try the stock xubuntu installer, or mini iso, where you can install and customize as you please..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<slickymaster> bah wrong channel. Sorry guys
<b1shop> holstein: yeah. tried them. but while i was waiting for them to get back i thought i would check here.  i thought there was a package for the local install in xubuntu.  i figured just adding that to this distro might work
<holstein> b1shop: there sure is! just grab xubuntu and use it..
<b1shop> lol.  this distro has some additional software and changes to udev.  i wanted to keep all the changes
<holstein> hopefully "they" provide you an installer..
<b1shop> i was looking for usb-creator-gtk
<holstein> b1shop: you can use unetbootin as well.. but, thats not an installer, in the traditional sense
<squinn> 000000000000
<tomreyn> hi, i'm running xubuntu 14.04 and am trying to record the audio which is currently being played back. i looked at some guides but all og them suggest either using sound-/audio recorder, which fails to record here, or using audacity, where i cannot select the right input source.
<tomreyn> would you know how to record audio which is currently being played back on xubuntu 14.04 ?
<bazhang> only audio? or a full screencast
<tomreyn> just audio would suffice, but either is fine
<tomreyn> (note i don't have gnome-desktop-environment installed and would prefer to keep it this way)
<bazhang> kazam is fairly light in the screencast dept
<tomreyn> thanks, i'll give it a try
<tomreyn> works :)
<diana> hi
<Guest97976> ok
<Guest97976> hello?
<knome> hello.
<Guest974534> ok, is an atom Intel processor  good for xubuntu ? i have xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS .
<bazhang> whats the ram
<bazhang> onegb?
<bazhang> two?
<Guest974534> hmm... one second i well check
<Guest974534> 1.7 g
<Guest974534> 1.4 GB
<Guest974534> 32 bit
<Guest974534> sorry, i had to check.
<knome> sounds just fine.
<Guest974534> thanks, an i was wondering  when i tried to install Google chrome it give me a error .?
<knome> how did you try to install it and what the error was?
<Guest974534> is that a problem just in xubuntu?
<Guest974534> it said it was unable to install to the computer and Ubuntu software center had and error after that.
<knome> it's impossible to say what it is about unless we have the exact error message
<Guest974534> i think it happen because i downloaded for that Internet .sorry i forgot what the message said exactly
<knome> you should always install applications from the repositories when possible
<Guest974534> ok, well i installed chromium after so thanks for the help .
#xubuntu 2015-04-04
<DazPetty> where is the log file that registsered failed login attempts?
<Unit193>  /var/log/auth.log
<DazPetty> thanks
<Quenz> My resolution was 1024x768 yesterday, and now it's 640x480 and that's the only option it gives me in the Display settings.
<holstein> Quenz: whats different? an upgrade? broken hardware? different user account?
<Quenz> holstein: I can't think of anything that would be different.
<holstein> Quenz: sure, so, have you tested the hardware then? to see if its broken?
<Quenz> holstein: Tested it how?
<holstein> have you tried booting a different user? or a different kernel in the grub? or tried a live iso?
<Quenz> No, holstein. I'll try those things.
<holstein> there are handy logs as well, im sure... if you can get in, you can look around easily.. i think the first thing i would do is just look for and apply updates.. if i have a proprietary graphics driver installed, i start there, after i have tested the hardware with a "known good" live iso, or the officially supported OS
<Quenz> holstein: What is a "known good" live iso?
<holstein> Quenz: ?
<holstein> Quenz: its one that i *know* my hardware support.. the one that, for example, you say worked, before.. the installer live iso that you used to install the operating system that you say worked
<Quenz> Well yeah it was working when I first installed it so I guess I can just try the live iso.
<Quenz> holstein: Okay so I tried the live iso and the resolution was fine. What might the next step be...?
<holstein> 21:40 < holstein> there are handy logs as well, im sure... if you can get in, you can look around easily.. i think the first thing i would do is  just look for and apply updates.. if i have a proprietary graphics driver installed, i start there, after i have tested....
<holstein> what driver are you using? have you applied updates? what hardware do you have? have you tried a different user?
<Quenz> Yes, I've applied updates. I have the default open source driver. I tried installing the proprietary one yesterday but I don't think it's possible with my video card.
<holstein> Quenz: sure.. thats like what has caused the issue
<holstein> its likely, you have the older config for the proprietary driver you tried to install in place
<Quenz> I didn't succeed in installing anything.
<holstein> Quenz: i hear that, friend.. but, still, you have a graphics related issue that has happened since yesterday, where, you did *something*
<Quenz> Well, should I try a different user account first?
<holstein> Quenz: i would elaborate about what graphics driver you are using and what you did with what proprietary driver, either here or #ubuntu
<holstein> Quenz: i use a different user account to remove my users config from the equation... its literally quite trivial to boot into the guest account and see what is going on
<Quenz> I didn't do anything with any proprietary driver. I just followed these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD so I installed flgrx but then when I go into Additional Drivers it tells me "No additional drivers available."
<Quenz> holstein: How do I remove my config? Do I delete the .config folder in my directory, or...?
<holstein> Quenz: sure, friend.. that *is* the proprietary driver, and i assure you, im not "blaming" you, or saying you did anything wrong.. just that, its relevant
<holstein> if you say "i installed flgrx" yesterday, and now, you have resolution issues, thats relevant..
<holstein> Quenz: please check and see what driver you are using.
<Quenz> Yeah, I know. I'm not saying you're blaming me or anything.
<Quenz> Alright
<holstein> lshw -c video
<holstein> in a terminal..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<holstein> then, make certain you dont have an xorg.conf from an attempt you made to install fglrx
<Quenz> Seems I don't have any driver. :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10735031/
<Quenz> Because there's no driver= value, holstein
<holstein> Quenz: i see that, but, i assure you, its not becuase you are not using a driver
<Quenz> How do i make certain I don't have an xorg.conf from an attempt I made to install fglrx?
<holstein> Quenz: look
<holstein> Quenz: look for one. see if you have it
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<holstein> you dont need one, and if you have one, i would simply rename it.. "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/BACKUPxorg" for example
<Quenz> holstein: Well, there's no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<holstein> Quenz: ok.. so, you can elaborate about what you did, when you installed what you installed that broke you system, for a volunteer here, or in #ubuntu, since its a more general driver issue..
<Quenz> Alright
<Quenz> Thanks for your help holstein.
<Enkidu_ak> Is there a better option for graphical installation of debs than ubuntu software center? I was looking for something light, like qapt, but I don't want to install all of the kde dependencies. My search results haven't given me much hope.
<holstein> Enkidu_ak: i use gksudo gdebi-gtk
<Enkidu_ak> dpkg is always an option, of course
<ObrienDave> synaptic package manager, gdebi
<holstein> yup.. +1 synaptic..
<holstein> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.2 (utopic), package size 1328 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<ObrienDave> synaptic for general installing. gdebi for straight .deb D/Ls
<Enkidu_ak> I currently use synaptic, but USC is set to handle debs by default. I've fixed that now :) Thanks for the tip
<DazPetty> my keyboard and mouse doesn't work when i start my comp sometimes
<Enkidu_ak> DazPetty: Sometimes? Do they work after the boot is complete?
<DazPetty> it works half the time
<DazPetty> i dont get it
<DazPetty> it's strange i know
<DazPetty> sometimes i boot up and it goes into ubuntu and the keyboard/mouse dont work
<Enkidu_ak> Do you have sporadic network issues as well?
<DazPetty> then i turn of the computer
<DazPetty> maybe it will
<DazPetty> maybe it wont
<DazPetty> no
<Enkidu_ak> Maybe it's hardware. Have you tried different usb ports?
<cq-aux> I would just like to restart my power applet so it shows me the time-estimate
<cq-aux> it's not plugged in - but it seems/shows plugged in?
<cq-aux> Church: blood moon tonight 0 the reaping of souls!
<htqp> cq-aux:      xfce4-power-manager --restart
<cq-aux> that looks promising - do I have to sudo it?
<htqp> nope
<cq-aux> awesome I'll just try that
<cq-aux> it restarts and doesn't estimate?dude
<keymei> try to disable/enable the indicator plugin
<keymei> xfce-indicator-plugin
<cq-aux> no such luck
<cq-aux> just a lightning bolt like a third of haeven is coming down?
<cq-aux> well... it's not working dude
<htqp> cq-aux: I don't know how to fix the graphical indicator, but as a workaround, you can compute remaining energy by dividing energy_now by energy_full files under /sys/class/power/supply/BAT0 or similar name
<cq-aux> oh that's new to me
<cq-aux> can;t access it
<htqp> BAT1, etc..
<cq-aux> I'm lost soul
<Alftand> hello
<Alftand> i had some concerns about installing xubuntu 14.10
<Alftand> when the newest release (vivid) comes out how long will i have before utopic loses support?
<brainvvash> 3 months (9 in total)
<Alftand> and is there a delay between ubuntu 15.04 release and Xubuntu 15.04 release?
<brainvvash> no
<Alftand> do the *buntu releases collaborate to release at the same time then?
<brainvvash> that is the plan
<Alftand> ah, kk
<Alftand> what will happen with that when wayland comes out
<Alftand> seeing most of the other ubuntu versions are going wayland
<Alftand> but ubuntu is going mir
<Alftand> is that gonna cause a big problem in future?
<brainvvash> well, this should be discussed in #ubuntu+1 or #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu50w> hi, I need a little assistance installing xubuntu using usb pendrive
<Enkidu_ak> u/ cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Enkidu_ak, ???
<Enkidu_ak> Er... That was supposed to be o/ by way of greeting
<cfhowlett> Enkidu_ak, :)  and to you
<Xray> Will 15.04 be a LTS version ?
<Unit193> No.
<Xray> ok.. thank you.
<Alftand> hello
<Alftand> im struggling
<Alftand> i installed xfce 4.12 from the ppa in xubuntu 14.10
<Alftand> but whenever i close my laptop lid
<Alftand> the suspend messes something up
<Alftand> i try to log back in
<Alftand> and the password stuff appears
<Alftand> but as soon as i've hit enter the screen just goes black
<Alftand> it doesn't unlock the computer
<Alftand> the screen just goes black
<Alftand> could anyone help me?
<Alftand> i've ppa-purged the xfc3
<Alftand> i've ppa-purged the xfce
<Alftand> gonna reboot to see if it fixed it
<Alftand> rebooted and the problem still wont go away
<Alftand> is anyone active on this channel
<Alftand> is anyone here?
<Unit193> Yes, people are.
<Alftand> brilliant!
<Alftand> :-)
<Unit193> Might have to wait a bit for someone to become active.
<Alftand> i've been having trouble with xubuntu utopic
<Alftand> when i close laptop lid (suspend) it wont let me log back in again
<Alftand> i type in password, click login and all i get is a black screen and i have to reboot to regain access
<Alftand> is there any solution to this?
<Alftand> i've tried ppa-purging xfce 4.12 which i installed via ppa
<Unit193> There's some voodoo between light-locker, logind, xfce4-power-manager, or something.
<Alftand> what should i do to the lightlocker or powermanager to fix it
<Alftand> should i disable "lock when computer sleeps option"
<Alftand> should i disable "lock when computer sleeps" option?*
<semioticrobotic> Is this an appropriate place to ask a question about installing Xubuntu?
<Alftand> yeah
<Alftand> let me guess... fairly new computer you're installing it on?
<semioticrobotic> I've tried installing Xubuntu 14.04.1 and 14.10 and ...
<semioticrobotic> yes!
<semioticrobotic> UEFI!
<Alftand> EFI boot causing a problem
<Alftand> tyh
<Alftand> yh
<Alftand> it's an easy problem
<semioticrobotic> So obviously I am not the only one having a problem!
<Alftand> in bios settings there is an option you can use
<Alftand> i had this problem installing it to
<semioticrobotic> So change a setting in BIOS?
<Alftand> yh
<Alftand> change EFI boot to CSM boot
<Alftand> it is like compatibility mode
<Alftand> set that option
<Alftand> plug in install drive
<Alftand> and should install like a dream
<semioticrobotic> CSM boot. Got it. Hopefully I have that option. Not sure, but I will certainly check
<Alftand> if you're fairly new to linux i suggest 14.04
<Unit193> Though Xubuntu does work in pure UEFI mode.
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Alftand> and
<Alftand> you MUST disable Secure Boot
<Alftand> if you find a secure boot option disable it
<semioticrobotic> Yes, that much I could figure out. I did successfully disable that
<semioticrobotic> I had to switch back to elementary OS in the meantime
<Alftand_> sorry my irc flitched
<Alftand_> glitched*
<semioticrobotic> that's alright
<Alftand_> where did i get to
<Alftand_> oh yh
<semioticrobotic> I successfully switched back to elementary OS, but still want to give Xubuntu a try
<Alftand_> dont trust the EFI install webpages
<Alftand_> CSM is the best solution
<Alftand_> works out of the box
<semioticrobotic> Alrighty
<Unit193> (Secure boot works with the Xubuntu ISOs.)
<Alftand_> ok
<Alftand_> im not 100% with secure boot stuff
<semioticrobotic> Unit193: Do I have to have secure boot enabled for this to work?
<Alftand_> many online guides for installation on 1.8
<Unit193> semioticrobotic: No, I'm saying even if you do, it should.  There was a link ubottu gave that should help.
<semioticrobotic> Got the link. Thanks
<Alftand_> whenever i used these "install on EFI" options it broke my installation
<Alftand_> and it was complex
<Alftand_> i just used CSM
<Alftand_> it cuts out alot of extra work
<semioticrobotic> Alftand: Okay, thanks. I will look into it and see if I have that mode. Hopefully I do. Running a Dell XPS 13
<Alftand_> do you have any former linux experience
<semioticrobotic> Yes
<Unit193> If you want to dual boot, generally disabling UEFI mode isn't an option, but it is easier.
<semioticrobotic> Unit193: OK. I will keep that in mind.
<Alftand_> dual boot was always a failiure for me
<semioticrobotic> I've never tried dual booting, but have always wanted to
<Alftand_> it always ruined my installation/caused complications on my attempts
<Unit193> 0_o
<semioticrobotic> Alftand: Thank you very much for the advice. I will give it a try and keep my fingers crossed
<semioticrobotic> Thanks, too, Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<Alftand_> and b4 u go
<semioticrobotic> Yeah?
<Unit193> Alftand_: Generally speaking, install Windows first and there's no problems.
<Alftand_> xubuntu can be a devil with sound and audio
<Alftand_> so remember to come back if u have any problems
<Alftand_> :-)
<semioticrobotic> Alftand: Will do. :) Thank you!
<Alftand_> :-)
<Alftand_> have a nice day/evening
<Alftand_> depending on timezone
<Alftand_> lol
<semioticrobotic> Thanks. You too.
<Alftand> welcome
<Alftand> welcome
<bagginsDK> Hello guys! I would like to know the differences between ubuntu and xubuntu. I thought they are similar but beside DE i think that also they have different kernel version
<knome> no, the kernel is the same
<Unit193> DE, default applications, and some default settings.  Core is the same, same repos, etc.
<bagginsDK> knome: Which is the latest kernel version for xubuntu?
<Unit193> bagginsDK: Which version of Ubuntu?
<bagginsDK> 14.04
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.48.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic-lts-utopic trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> (is optional?? What is this, Hurd? :P)
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.33.26 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Well, people compile their own kernels for one.  I do.
<SonikkuAmerica> Granted...
<gabriel_> Hi all. I need help reporting a bug. I'm new on this. Thanks in advance.
<bagginsDK> I have xubuntu 14.04 installed but for a unknowned to me reason, i am running the latest kernel after update and upgrade cmds which is 3.13-0.48.
<Unit193> !but
<Unit193> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Unit193> bagginsDK: That's the default for trusty if you aren't on HWE, right.
<bagginsDK> Unit193, but why ubuntu uses 3.16...?
<Unit193> bagginsDK: Because on that system you are on HWE.
<Unit193> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<gabriel_> thanks for the answer, i'm trying to get what package i need to report
<gabriel_> it's a problem with the apps menu. i can describe the problem here if helps.
<gabriel_> i have xfce distro
<gabriel_> xubuntu
<Unit193> gabriel_: Sure, so we can help you find out what package.
<gabriel_> thanx. when i open apps menu, and then click an app + ESC key, like canceling a dragndrop, appmenu closes
<gabriel_> then click again on appmenu, and dragndrop seems persistant.
<bagginsDK> Unit193, i have read the links that you send me but  i could not run the cmd which is overcoming this issue.
<Unit193> bagginsDK: Pardon?
<Unit193> bagginsDK: If you want to jump to later ones, just install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic.
<bagginsDK> Unit193, i thought that it was a issue of my system. I am sorry. But why is there difference between ubuntu and xubuntu? I thought they were the same
<knome> bagginsDK, 00:28  Unit193: DE, default applications, and some default settings.  Core is the same, same repos, etc.
<nomic> xubuntu = xfce - ubuntu = 'unity' desktop - which is a version of gnome
<nomic> xfce = the window manager - hence the "x" ubuntu
<nomic> diff is mainly the window manager
<knome> xfce is a desktop environment (DE), noy only a window manager
#xubuntu 2015-04-05
<cocolopes> hello people...I need help...I have my pc with xubuntu 14.10 and a nvidia gforce gt 520 connected to my LedTv using hdmi
<cocolopes> the thing is that when I turn off my tv...and then turn it on...Ican see nothing
<cocolopes> its like I have no signal from pc
<cocolopes> and I have to reboot my pc to getnit work
<cocolopes> someone?
<Enkidu_ak> cocolopes: What shows up in the Display settings manager
<Quenz> My screen is zoomed in slightly and when I move my cursor around it moves the screen around. I think I accidentally triggered this with some keyboard shortcut or something but I don't know how and how to change it back.
<Quenz> Ohh okay I figured it out. It's alt+scroll
<halunke> hi
<halunke> i want to connect to a wlan and xubuntu asksfor a keyring password
<halunke> i never set one
<halunke> what is the pw?
<elfy> halunke: should just be your normal password to unlock that, should also ask if you want it unlocked in future (iirc)
<halunke> it isnt my login-password
<halunke> i tried that
<halunke> wait
<halunke> i changed the user-pw because i forgot the old one
<elfy> right
<halunke> maybe the keychain-pw doesnt change with it
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<elfy> might help
<PakyZG> JUst installing xUbuntu, hope it will be a good choice for my older PC :D
<UsQUE> Hi, anyone got experience creating xubuntu template on hyper-v by using disk differencing? I always get error: Boot Failed. EFI SCSI Device. .. Anyone got idea what I'm doing wrong? Also noticed there is no efi firmware file in the bootorder.
<elhana> xfce4-mailwatch-plugin : Depends: libgnutls28 (>= 3.2.10-0) but it is not installable (xfce 4.12 ppa)
<Enkidu_ak> elhana: Try installing libgnutls separately
<Mneuro> Is there a way to install compton in xubuntu 15.04
<bazhang> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (utopic), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<bazhang> !info compton vivid
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (vivid), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<bazhang> mneu
<bazhang> ach quit
<elhana> Enkidu_ak: E: Unable to locate package libgnutls
<elhana> Not that I need mailwatch plugin, was just compleining about it
<elhana> I guess problem is that it should be libgnutls-deb0-28 or something
<elhana> I mean... E: Unable to locate package libgnutls28
<elhana> I can't seem to find a way to report it as a bug in xfce 4.12 ppa
<knome> elhana, that
<knome> elhana, ...that's because there is no way; if it isn't reproducible without the PPA, then it's not a huge deal; you are using the PPA "at your own risk" anyway
#xubuntu 2016-04-04
<Lawilm> Hello, First off brand new to ubuntu 14.04
<Lawilm> I am trying to setup a media server, if the port on the router i am connected to with the media server has a 10.XX.XX.XX local ip will devices on the same router but a different ip pool of 192. be able to connect for the purpose of media servers?
<Lawilm> [22:24] *** now talking in #xubuntu
<Lawilm> [22:24] *** topic is Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 15.10 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-15-10-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Lawilm> [22:24] *** set by Unit193!ukikie@ubuntu/member/unit193 on Thu Oct 22 15:11:10 2015
<Lawilm> [22:24] -ChanServ- [#xubuntu] Welcome to #xubuntu. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Lawilm> [22:24] #xubuntu http://xubuntu.org
<Lawilm> [22:24] *** channel #xubuntu mode is +cntf #xubuntu-unregged
<Lawilm> [22:24] *** channel created at Sun Nov 26 01:42:41 2006
<Lawilm> [22:24] <Lawilm> Hello, First off brand new to ubuntu 14.04
<Lawilm> [22:25] <Lawilm> I am trying to setup a media server, if the port on the router i am connected to with the media server has a 10.XX.XX.XX local ip will devices on the same router but a different ip pool of 192. be able to connect for the purpose of media servers?
<vNub3> hi just need to know if theres anyone here who knows how to install odoo openerp in xubuntu? thank you
<vNub3> I've been looking for instructions online, but nothing seems to work..
<knome> vNub3, in the case somebody would be able to help you, they need details
<eoli3n> hi
<eoli3n> will xubuntu 16.04 be out as ubuntu 16.04 date ?
<knome> yes
<eoli3n> thx
<wiak> how can i remove the touchpad gestures?
<wiak> the one that changes windows..
<wiak> is stupid :(
<wiak> and annoying
<knome> wiak, please don't use enter as punctuation, it's annoying.
<knome> (:
<wiak> please stop with the reverse smeily its annoying. (:
<wiak> hehe :)
<knome> you're just looking at it from the wrong angle...
<wiak> hehe
<wiak> i just happend to drive me nuts that gesture
<wiak> when i type something in one terminal window it then changes to another..
<knome> have you looked under the mouse and touchpad dialog in settings manager?
<wiak> egalaxtouch EX7903
<wiak> EPTS(2 elantech touchpad
<wiak> meybe i should disable touch while typing
<knome> that would likely do what you want.
<wiak> its like alt tab but in gestures that is my problem, but yeah the disable while touch fixes it
<wiak> i happend to cleaned my table and then i spilled over it bah
<wiak> i hate it when that happend
<Noneatme> hey everyone, any ideas how I can select a network share (username and password required) as a download directory in Jdownloader 2 beta?
<knome> Noneatme, i would ask the jdownloader developers
<Noneatme> well I know that I can mount a share to a specific directory, but I don't want to do that because I can access my files via Thunar fine
<Noneatme> in what way does thunar the mount thingy?
<Arthur_D3> hi, still having issues getting second screen (TV) to work with this laptop, would appreciate any help
<Arthur_D3> I've tried using both the built-in screen configuration tool and nvidia-settings to no avail
<puff> I'm on xubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I'm trying to use Amarok, but there are no menus at the top of the window.  I can't seem to find any sort of button to make them visible.
<puff> I quit out of amarok and restarted it, same deal.
<flocculant> puff: possibly ctrl+m
<puff> flocculant: Ah, that worked, thanks. Man that was annoying.
<Lawilm> Has anyone ever had a problem with teamviewer on ubunut? I can connect and I can see that I am moving the mouse on my ubunut machine but I cant get a display back to my computer of the ubunut screen???
<Chance> help
<knome> ehm.
<xubuntu29w> Hello,
<xubuntu29w> I am unable to connect a VPN, somebody can help me
#xubuntu 2016-04-05
<kgb> ugh o/ hi guys, just a little help pls: to install Java (WHAT is, even, the latest version - JRE 9?!), which one of the CMDs do i run, 1) sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre, 2) sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer, 3) sudo apt-get install default-jre ?? Sun Java isn't needed with OPEN, right?.. but, what is the "default-jre" all about? o.0
<Unit193> It's a dep package to pull in the recommended version.
<kgb> Unit193: yes, ty!.. bt, is running the 'default' _somehow_ different o.0
<kgb> *im so ignorant, omg. (sorz, it's mad-late, 4:30am)
<kgb> & NO which won 2 run: openjdk-8-jre &/or default-jre :-0
<Unit193> kgb: For the packages that need a runtime dep on java but it doesn't specifically matter which, they can depend on that.  Also means -9 can be in the repos, even if hardly tested or anything like that.
<kgb> yessir, so it's just as i could understand it... ok, gotcha, tyvm!..
<kgb> yay! \o/ http://i.imgur.com/3LSFNcb.png
<xubuntu97d> hey guys
<xubuntu97d> i got a possible drier problem when lauching a steam game
<xubuntu97d> "missing basic opgl v1.o -> v2-0 required OpenGL functionality"
<xubuntu97d> what would be the fix? xu 16
<knome> xubuntu97d, for starters, xubuntu 16.04 is still beta, so expect breakage; additionally, you'd probably be better asking the steam support
<xubuntu97d> I found it on arch, its the driver
<xubuntu97d> A bug was introduced in nvidia 361.28 that prevents some games from launching with an error such as  "Missing basic OpenGL v1.0 -> v2.0 required OpenGL functionality."  You can update to 361.42 drivers
<xubuntu97d> and 361.28 IS the newest driver you can have on xu 16
<xubuntu97d> Hey guys, how do I install the new nvidia drivers from nvidia page?
<xubuntu97d> aka 361.42
<knome> xubuntu97d, you are running a beta OS; it's likely that the new drivers will land there sooner or later.
<xubuntu97d> yes, xu 16
<xubuntu97d> oh ok
<knome> xubuntu97d, and fwiw, there is no "xubuntu 16", it's 16.04
<xubuntu97d> yes yes, im just lazy
<slee> hi, can someone with the app 'shutter' confirm that it can no longer upload to imgur.com? i've noticed the past 2 days it fails to upload
<Unit193> xfce4-screenshooter can upload to imgur.
<slee> i only see the option to upload to ZimageZ
<Unit193> Trusty?
<slee> yes
<slee> version 1.8.1
<xubuntu42w> Hello! I need install gala on xubuntu 14.04, but I can't. Because gala need depends libgala0 and others. How I do it?
<xubuntu42w> How I install dependencies in xubuntu 14.04? libgala0 libplank0 and libgranite3?
<xubuntu42w> Hello! I need install gala on xubuntu 14.04, but I can't. Because gala need depends libgala0 and others. How I do it?
<xubuntu42w> How I install dependencies in xubuntu 14.04? libgala0 libplank0 and libgranite3?
<knome> xubuntu42w, please
<knome> xubuntu42w, we have heard your question, and are all volunteers, so please have some patience
<xubuntu42w> I found that no one had seen, sorry!
<knome> you waited for what, 2 minutes?
<xubuntu42w> For more, if you need! I'm quiet now
<knome> xubuntu42w, so where are you trying to install gala from anyway?
<xubuntu42w> on xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu42w> I just wanted to know if there is such libs for this release. I've looked at several other places but did not.
<xubuntu42w> libgala0 libplank0 and libgranite3?
<knome> xubuntu42w, i asked where FROM?
<knome> xubuntu42w, i don't think gala is in the 14.04 repositories if its dependencies aren't
<xubuntu42w> haa. I try to instal using this repository sudo apt-add-repository ppa:elementary-os/daily
<xubuntu42w> and sudo apt-add-repository ppa:elementary-os/testing
<knome> xubuntu42w, ok, then please refer to the instructions the PPA maintainers are giving
<xubuntu42w> I found this ppa in a tutorial. But ok! Thanks for you help. I think that I can't install gala on xubuntu 14.04, only xubuntu 12.02. But thanks again.
<knome> you definitely can install it in 14.04 if it's in a PPA, but if you have a problem with that PPA, then the PPA maintainer is the best person to help you
<xubuntu42w> Ok, thanks! I'm sorry for my haste!
<xubuntu42w> Good job for you!
<WangDang> Hi, at school where they use windows, I can ctrl-a ctrl-c in one programme (Rational Software Architect) to get a copy of the whole document, then crtl-v in another to paste it (word for example).  That appears not to work in xubuntu between Rational and Libreoffice.  Am I doing something wrong?
<knome> WangDang, you could try hitting ctrl+c twice
<WangDang> knome: ok, let me give that a try
<adrian_1908> hello. Does anyone know if the common Thunar crashes have been fixed for 16.04?
<knome> adrian_1908, it's being investigated.
<adrian_1908> ok. it seems like this issue has been around forever, i hope the developers find a solution.
<knome> me too, but since the source is yet unknown, it's a bit hard to come up with a fix
<mrkramps> thunar seg faults?
<knome> yes.
<mrkramps> annoying
<xubuntu866> hey guys, will it be possible to upgrade from xu 14 lts to 16 ?
<mrkramps> yes
<xubuntu866> sick, thanks
<xubuntu866> is it advisable to wait a month to have all packages on it working well?
<mrkramps> xubuntu866, personally i would recommend waiting for the first point release
<xubuntu866> Okay, thanks!
<WangDang> knome: no luck with a double crtl-c.  Any other suggestions?
<nalbi> hi
<nalbi> so, what's new in 15 ?
<knome> there is no "xubuntu 15"
<nalbi> been having some issues with the dropbox icon in 14
<nalbi> hope thats resolved
<Noneatme> so is there a date for the new lts?
<krytarik> !16.04 | Noneatme
<ubottu> Noneatme: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Noneatme> uuh nice
<xubuntu574> just installed steam and this comes out when i try to run it on xu 14.04.... : ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt". [2016-04-05 22:40:39] Startup - updater built Nov 25 2013 18:07:05 SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<xubuntu574> fix?
<knome> xubuntu574, looks like a steam issue
<knome> xubuntu574, maybe the steam support could have an idea
<xubuntu574> i read a fix to delete all nvidia drivers except oo and steam reboot and install those again
<knome> if you are willing to do that, then you can try it
<xubuntu574> theres no risk is there? just have to use some oo drivers for 2 mins
<xubuntu574> *os
<knome> the open source drivers should general work quite well, maybe not with same performance though.
<xubuntu574> well i hope theyre enough to reconfigure this mess, thanks
<xubuntu653> hey guys! how do i tweak the windows settings the way so if i move a window to a corner/edge i sticks there?
<xubuntu653> *it
<xubuntu653> xu 14
<knome> there is no "xubuntu 14".
<xubuntu653> 14.04
<xubuntu653> pls can we leave out the semantics
<knome> ok
<knome> here's how you do it
<knome> ...and that's it!
<knome> i just left out a bit of the semantics as you saw (:
<xubuntu653> cool cool any other further steps
#xubuntu 2016-04-06
<Lawilm> Hello, has anyone ever used teamviewer to connect to their ubuntu machine? When I connect to my ubunut machine with teamviewer from my laptop or any device I can't see the screen. Just black.. I can see that I am moving the mouse on the ubuntu machine.. I can file transfer etc.. I played with the resolution.. etc.. nothing.. i can't find anything on google. Not sure if anyone here has an idea i hav
<Lawilm> e not yet tried maybe..
<DrCool> a google search says maybe the video drivers.
<DrCool> are you using the proprietary drivers or the default ones?
<Lawilm> default ones
<Lawilm> DrCool,
<Lawilm> sorry I zoned out on my problem and didn't even see your chat
<akis> hi all. any idea how can i overrid this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15641775/ ? i read here : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27137230/failed-to-fetch-update-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr and here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/553765/failed-to-fetch-update-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr some tips but they didn't work for me. any idea what is going on?
<xubuntu860> hey guys! just migrated from lmint is there a licky sticky corners in xubuntu 14.4?
<Unit193> xubuntu860: There's window snapping.
<xubuntu860> drag window to corner edege-y window resized to corner/edge?
<xubuntu860> how?
<Unit193> Check in Window Manager Settings to change the settings on it.
<xubuntu860> what point? general or tweaks?
<Unit193> General.
<xubuntu860> what section, what point?
<Unit193> Pardon?
<xubuntu860> found windows snapping
<xubuntu860> its allready enabled to screen boarders
<xubuntu860> and the only thing happening if i try to do it is i move to another workspace
<nikolam> Anyone knows if screen command for multiple remote terminals, can allow viewing terminal buffer (like with mouse scroll on terminal window, but inside screen console)
<eoli3n> hi
<eoli3n> in xubuntu, i use unity-greeter with lightdm, i can choose between "xfce" and "xubuntu" sessions, how to disable "xfce" entry ?
<eoli3n> found
<eoli3n> /usr/share/xsessions
<xubuntu432> xu 14.04 3 issues: 1.openGL GLX extension not supported by display - when starting steam 2.Sticky corners&edges configuration? 3.When booting i get "Searching for disk drivers to cancel press C" which ends in a black screen
<knob> Good morning all :)
<xubuntu432> xu 14.04 3 issues: 1.openGL GLX extension not supported by display - when starting steam 2.Sticky corners&edges configuration? 3.When booting i get "Searching for disk drivers to cancel press C" which ends in a black screen
<xubuntu79i> anyone
<xubuntu79i> hello
<xubuntu79i> I'm installing Xubuntu and it's stuck on creating Ext4 file system for /boot.. Does it take that long?
<pZombie> hi, does Xubuntu come with some default partition manager?
<pZombie> 14.04 LTS version that is
<xubuntu432> xu 14.04 3 issues: 1.openGL GLX extension not supported by display - when starting steam 2.Sticky corners&edges configuration? 3.When booting i get "Searching for disk drivers to cancel press C" which ends in a black screen
<glumpy> Hello
<glumpy> Is there a reasonable/automatic way to handle screensaver+listening to music+not entering a sleep mode?
<xubuntu52w> is this the proper place to ask about install issues?
<knome> yes
<xubuntu52w> I just installed xubuntu 15.10 and encountered bug 798414 .  my boot partition was only 100 meg so i increased it to 1024 meg and 15.10 installed just fine.   Was the boot sector filling up the correct assumption and making it bigger the correct solution?
<ubottu> bug 798414 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs should produce a more helpful error when there isn't enough free space" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798414
<xubuntu52w> i want to make sure I am not assuming a solution.
<knome> xubuntu52w, likely so
<knome> you don't explicitly even need a separate /boot partition though
<xubuntu432> xu 14.04 3 issues: 1.openGL GLX extension not supported by display - when starting steam 2.Sticky corners&edges configuration? 3.When booting i get "Searching for disk drivers to cancel press C" which ends in a black screen
<xubuntu432> knowns fixes?
<xubuntu52w> knome, thanks, I didn't realize it wasnt needed.
<knome> xubuntu52w, as long as you clean up old kernels, you should be fine with 1G
<xubuntu52w> knome: I am bad at that :)
<xubuntu52w> knome: I am planning on having 2 distros running
<xubuntu52w> the hard drive is huge, whats a couple GB amongst friends. :)
<knome> xubuntu52w, if you are still in the early intallation stage, you could also reinstall without a separate /boot
<knome> everything that doesn't have a specific partition uses the space in the / partition
<xubuntu52w> i just finished.
<xubuntu52w> i'll leave it but keep it in my notes for next time.
<xubuntu52w> i suppose I could disable it and let it default to /
<knome> not sure if that would work after installing though
<xubuntu52w> good to know.  I'll leave well enough alone. :)
<knome> but you could run a live-cd, then copy stuff from the /boot partition to the / partition, then disable and boot back to the installation
<knome> that *should* work
<xubuntu52w> thank you for your help
<knome> np
<knome> enjoy xubuntu
<xubuntu52w> i very much do
<xubuntu52w> I switched to it a couple years ago
<xubuntu52w> but this is the first time I custom set up the drive partitions
<Noneatme> I'm planning to switch my main rig to xubuntu
<Noneatme> how is the multi monitor support with xfce?
<knome> no problems.
<Noneatme> I tried out KDE for a while, but I managed to crash the panels 10 times in a row
<whelin> I turned on auto login and my disk is encrypted and now I can't log in--it still asks me for a login password but mine doesn't work. How do I fix this?
<whelin> v 14.04
<glumpy> how do I add my user to the group cdrom?
<dkessel> glumpy: you should be able to do that in the system settings, in Users & Groups
<glumpy> dkessel, Could it be that my user is already in the cdrom group? Because I see that under users and groups, under advanced, user privileges - use of cdrom drives is ticked.
<dkessel> glumpy: that sure sounds so. Why do you want to add the user to the group? Maybe you're on the wrong track
<glumpy> I'm using foobar2000 under wine. It works great, but can't burn cds (I think it doesn't recognize the cdrom). I read here: https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12359#c12 that someone advised people to add their user to the cdrom group in order to be able to give wine access to the cdrom
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 12359 in -unknown "Express Rip and Exact Audio Copy can't detect the CD drive" [Normal,New]
<glumpy> dkessel, Are you using wine?
<dkessel> glumpy: yes, but for burning media, i'd always rather use native applications
<glumpy> xfburn and brasero fails too much, and I fear k3b will ruin xubuntu (cause it's xfce <> kde)
<glumpy> dkessel, Can you recommend something better than xfburn/brasero that can burn audio cds from various formats (mp3/flac/m4a..)
<namespace> Um.
<namespace> Am I supposed to be able to use su on a default xubuntu install? O_o
<namespace> Kind of defeats the point of having a sudoers file.
<namespace> (In particular, my totally unprivileged default user can use su, log into the privileged user and then sudo for root.)
<knome> namespace, if the user has the password for a privileged user, why shouldn't they be able to use the privileges?
<namespace> knome: Well, for one thing you're assuming that we're talking about a human at the console.
<namespace> Which in the world of computer security is a real stupid assumption. I'm imagining a brute force program that runs su for a very long time until it gets in.
<namespace> There's no penalty for doing so, so why wouldn't it?
<namespace> Unless you have a cron job checking for somebody constantly running su/etc, there's no real chance of detection.
<namespace> So you could feasibly have a payload for some exploit that just goes brute forcing for two months until it gets in.
<namespace> It also defeats the point of having a separate user and admin account, which is considered best practice.
<namespace> Since the user account can just su into the admin account, etc.
<xubuntu16w> extend file system
<xubuntu16w> how exend file system
<nostart> hey, i'm totally out of options here, can't start the OS to install it at all
<nostart> can anyone throw out ideas of what it might be?
<nostart> it gets to grub, so i can pass grub flags, but it freezes if i start it
<nostart> i've tried passing nomodeset and removing quiet splash to account for my nvidia gfx card but it still freezes
<Logos01> I apologize if this comes across as trolling but I was informed a few moments ago that someone gave advice to use the "su" binary to handle privilege escalations via an intermediary nonprivileged account which then has sudo rights.
<Logos01> Just wanted to drop this note so people could be informed:
<Logos01> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32455684/difference-between-real-user-id-effective-user-id-and-saved-user-id
<Logos01> Basically, system audits can keep track of how account/privilege escalation is done via sudo, but cannot do so via "su". If you're going to allow account changes, using "sudo -iu ${nonroot_account}" is *much* better than "su - ${nonroot_account}".
<Logos01> I apologize for this interruption.
#xubuntu 2016-04-07
<Mo> Hi, as there are lot of Xfce users here, I tried voting for a feauture request, to get horizontal tiling back. They dropped it for maximizing on the upper border, so there is only vertical tiling by border currently. Anyone agrees?
<knome> Mo, i'm not sure if this is the forum for that for a few reasons; first, i don't think you are going to get very broad results; second (and not less importantly), this is the xubuntu *support* channel, not the xubuntu user polls channel
<knome> Mo, for trying to fix both of those, you can send a mail to the xubuntu-users mailing list
<Mo> I see. Ok, sry for that.
<knome> Mo, np
<jarnos> In Wily, is there an option for Launcher that is set to run in terminal to not close terminal on command exit?
<knome> jarnos, use the -H flag for xfce4-terminal
<jarnos> knome, ok, thanks for the hint.
<xubuntu789> When booting i get "Searching for disk drivers to cancel press C" which ends in a black screen and when i sleep over it i get a booted system on xu 14.04 . Help?
<puff> Good morning.  The other day the menus disappeared from Amarok.  I.e. the text menus on the menu bar at the top of the window.  After much fussing, killing and restarting Amarok, then somebody here said "Try ctrl-M" and the menus came back.  I assumed I had just accidentally hit ctrl-M and hidden them.  However, the menus are gone again.  When I type ctrl-M, Amarok warns me "You have chosen to hide the menu bar...etc".  If I type 
<puff> again, nothing visible/audible happens.  Type ctrl-M a third time and I get the warning popup again.  I assume Amarok thinks it's toggling the menus on and off, but they're not appearing.
<puff> Quitting and restarting Amarok has not had any effect.
<krytarik> puff: Try asking in #kubuntu.
<puff> krytarik: amarok's a kde app?  Okay.
<krytarik> Yep.
<puff> krytarik: thanks.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> is xubuntu more leightweight than lubuntu?
<krytarik> n-iCe: Don't expect a different answer on that every day - at least not from me. :P
<doesntlikeupgrad> I'm trying to set up a new computer running Xubuntu, with a dual monitor setup. Everything works fine, except I've got a sticky edge between the monitors, and can't figure out how to turn it off. and since I'm not running Unity (I'm running XFCE), the usual advice online doesn't apply. Any ideas how to turn off sticky edges?
<doesntlikeupgrad> This is to say, I need to move my mouse a whole lot to get from one screen to the other. Thanks in advance for the help!
<doesntlikeupgrad> I've checked in Settings > Display, but don't see a checkbox for sticky edges (though I can adjust where monitors are relative to each other, their resolution, orientation, etc.)
<doesntlikeupgrad> ...is anyone here?
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> 2 ticks
<flocculant> can never remember where it is :)
<flocculant> doesntlikeupgrad: possibly window manager tweaks - accessibility - edge resistance
<doesntlikeupgrad> Thanks! I'll give that a try.
<flocculant> doesntlikeupgrad: hope that's it - can't see anything else that might be it
<doesntlikeupgrad> That isn't it. It was unchecked, I tried checking it, and nothing changed. :-(
<doesntlikeupgrad> but there are more options here that I haven't looked through yet...
<doesntlikeupgrad> Any chance this stuff is stored in a config file I could just edit?
<doesntlikeupgrad> Not sure if this helps, but the behavior I see when dragging windows is that it moves smoothly until about a quarter inch of the left of the window remains on the screen and the rest of the window isn't displayed, then with a little more tugging, I can get a quarter inch of the right of the window displayed on the other monitor, and then I can drag the window onto that screen so I can see the whole thing again.
<doesntlikeupgrad> It's very odd behavior; I've used Xubuntu on other computers for years and have never seen this.
<knome> doesntlikeupgrad, settings manager -> window manaber -> tab advanced -> under windows snapping, unselect "to screen borders"
<doesntlikeupgrad> I tried that, doesn't help. That's the setting of whether windows snap to line up with the edges of the display when you move them, but that snaps the left edge of the window to the left edge of the screen. What I actually have is that the right edge of the window doesn't easily move left of the left edge of the right screen.
<knome> no, it's the same setting
<flocculant> knome: ty
<flocculant> never remember which I turn off for what ...
<knome> :)
<doesntlikeupgrad> This is an unsatisfying resolution, but I fixed it. In Settings > Settings Editor > Displays, I saw that the left screen had resolution 1920x1080, but the right screen had position (3840, 0). I set that to (1920, 0), then went to Display, fiddled with something and set it back to its previous value, and now everything works.
<doesntlikeupgrad> Thanks for the help, and sorry about the hassle!
<bartosz_> Hi, I have problem. I must sometimes to start the computer 5 times, beacuse screen is black
<bartosz_> and I don't see anything
<bartosz_> I can log in, but I don't see nothing
<bartosz_> Also I had this issue in kubuntu, but when I typed the pass blindly the screen was turning on, the kvm was reseting video driver I think
<bartosz_> can someone help me?
<bartosz_> any help?
<mrkramps> bartosz_, check your log files
<mrkramps> and now you'll ask which log files …
<bartosz_> I was checking the boot.log one
<bartosz_> but nothing found
<bartosz_> it is the last boot log?
<mrkramps> dmesg, syslog, Xorg.#.log?
<bartosz_> are you asking me?
<mrkramps> and if ubuntu > 14.04 maybe systemd journal
<mrkramps> bartosz_, and /var/log/lightdm/ has log files for your display manager
<mrkramps> but i guess, there's probably an issue with XServer and you monitor
<mrkramps> --you ++your
<bartosz_> don't know
<bartosz_> don;t see anything special in lightdm.logs
<bartosz_> kde was doing something and system was starting
<bartosz_> i mean monitor was turning on
<bartosz_> I was trying this command couple minutes ago
<bartosz_> sudo lightdm restart
<bartosz_> but after that was the black screen with blinking _
<bartosz_> and thats all
<Noneatme> I have a question
<Noneatme> I have a USB headset and ubuntu detects it as a second sound card, how can I switch to this card?
<xubuntu59w> hola, necesito ayuda, no funciona flash player en xubunto con chromium, alguien sabria como arreglarlo?
<xubuntu59w> hola, necesito ayuda, no funciona flash player en xubunto con chromium, alguien sabria como arreglarlo?
<krytarik> !es | xubuntu59w
<ubottu> xubuntu59w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu19i> hey guys
<xubuntu19i> any one expert with javafx?
<bazhang> !info javafx
<ubottu> Package javafx does not exist in wily
#xubuntu 2016-04-08
<xubuntu505> 14.04 loads in 3 hours... "Hard disk errors check to cancel press C"
<xubuntuuser> hey xubuntu devs, i have a question regarding xubuntu 16.04. i think it will be released end of the month. since i have to boxes where i want to do a new xubuntu installation, i wonder if i should take the current daily build or beta. I think it might be easier to upgrade it to final release than 15.10.
<xubuntuuser> *two boxes
<xubuntuuser> afaik when using installing the current daily build i just need to to dist-upgrade when final release will be there .. right? because it uses the same sources
<xubuntu07w> Any way to uninstall Xubuntu 14.10 and GRUB without doing a bootrec.exe /fixmbr?
<Afdla> If I lock my screen while laptop lid is closed, I can't get the picture to appear on my external monitor
<Afdla> If I move my mouse and press keyboard buttons, nothing
<Afdla> BUT, if I open the laptop lid, I get picture again
<Afdla> What could be preventing the display from coming up when the lid is closed?
<Afdla> Tried to mess with the power manager settings with no luck
<Noneatme> wee
<Noneatme> I finally switched my main rig to xubuntu
<krytarik> !yay | Noneatme
<ubottu> Noneatme: Glad you made it! :-)
<Xubuntu_VM> Hey everyone
<knome> hello
<Noneatme> any Idea how I can set up a kvm hdd on a different device?
<mrkramps> Noneatme, probably you can raise your chances getting an answer when asking in #kvm ;)
#xubuntu 2016-04-09
<xubuntu_n00b> Hey all, what's up?
<xubuntu_n00b> I'm trying Xubuntu b/c I want a crap-free Linux install.
<flocculant> good start
<xubuntu_n00b> Ubuntu is the Fisher-Price of Linux.
<flocculant> xubuntu_n00b: let's make it family friendly please :)
<flocculant> oh right - good night then
<xubuntu_n00b> Hey all, what's up?
<olzhas> Considering upgrade to the coming Xubuntu 16.04. Do I still need Compton compositor for Xubuntu 16.04?
<Noneatme> ehm
<Noneatme> my pulseaudio service is not starting, it says Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<Noneatme> any ideas?
<Noneatme> (sudo start-pulseaudio-x11 )
<Noneatme> fixed it
<xubuntu780> Goodmorning (Amsterdam is still morning ;-)). I am trying to install xubuntu on a dell optiplex 740. It works (ubuntu does not work, graphics hickups and crashes). Now I want to rdp from my OSX machine to the xubuntu machine
<xubuntu780> I tried several things, installing vino but no luck to enable remote desktop. Anyone here able to help me?
<xubuntu780> (on my freenas server I also installed xubuntu as a vm in virtualbox, and i can use screen sharing to connect to that vm so it should be possible from osx)
<Noneatme> can someone help me with the firefox command line?
<Noneatme> everytime I click on an extern link, it opens firefox in a new window with reddit and not the page I clicked on
<xubuntu67w> hi guys, what is this service? apt-daily.service
<xubuntu67w> it uses more than 1 min to start at my boot chart, im using hdd
<blabla> hey guys
<xubuntu67w> hey
<knome> xubuntu67w, looks like the service checking for new updates
<xubuntu67w> knome , so it checks new updates at every boot?
<knome> well, "daily"
<knome> i don't know the exact runtime schedule that it has set
<xubuntu67w> im trying to find more info about it at google, but it only returns some travels info
<Noneatme> is it possible to order the items in a indicator panel plugin?
<pavlushka> Noneatme, you can make a request, file a bug in LP asking for that.
<xubuntu687> hello, can someone help me make my screen brighter
<xubuntu687> I'm running xubuntu on a dell latitude 820
<xubuntu74w> hi, can i dissable apt-daily.service?
<aka> xubuntu74w: (sudo) systemctl stop apt-daily.service
<aka> xubuntu74w: systemctl disable apt-daily.service
<aka> forever until 'enable'
<aka> man systemctl ;)
<gsteg> how to format usb on xubuntu ?
<aka> gsteg: mkfs
<Noneatme> it just won't work
<Noneatme> I can't open external links, firefox just opens with a new window and the default start page
<Noneatme> prefered applications won't work
<knome> Noneatme, btw, please don't use awaynicks, /away is designed for that purpose
<Noneatme> it's my bouncer I'm sorry for that I can't change it
<knome> actually, you most likely can; i'm not familiar with bouncers or know which software you use, but it would be silly if you couldn't.
<Noneatme> I have a supervisor which administrates the account, I was just given the login infos, maybe yes
<knome> then be in touch with them if you aren't sure yourself
<Noneatme> well I can just leave this is also an option
<knome> i don't want to advice yourself to do so though, but obviously it's your choice
<Noneatme> I never had problems with the fact that you pointet out in any of my 5 networks I'm connected to
<Noneatme> seems like I have some very weird problem nobody else had
#xubuntu 2016-04-10
<xubuntu04w> hi xubuntu comunity, i've a question about the 16.04 version
<xubuntu04w> which software center will it have?
<bekks> Are there different ones? :)
<xubuntu04w> i mean, ubuntu will use gnome software
<xubuntu04w> xubuntu will still use USC?
<bekks> Ubuntu uses the Ubuntu Software Center, doesnt it?
<Unit193> bekks: Not in 16.04, gnome-software, as will Xubuntu (thus far.)
<xubuntu04w> so usc will be replace with gnome-sfotware also in xubuntu?
<Unit193> xubuntu04w: At this point, yep.
<xubuntu04w> thank you so much, have a nice sunday :)
<rigo88> hi. my kodi is running by default on tty7 (?) i would like to start the desktop on tty1-6 somewhere. is that possible?
<Mitchell92> Hi all, I bought a nice new thin notebook to run Xubuntu. At the same time, it would be wonderful if there was a way to create a keystroke sequence type thing to disable the touch pad while I'm doing something like typing a note. I've seen options to disable but then I would need another pointing device to re-enable.
<drc> Mitchell92: Check in Mouse/Touchpad>Devices>Touchpad>General>Disable Touchpad While Typing.
<Mitchell92> drc, I've done that and it helps a great deal... but I would love it if I could have some way to easily disable it completely.
<Mitchell92> On another note, it is a lovely small notebook and it has a lovely glossy screen with that black around it and glass around it, all one piece... similar to a macbook pro... I'm not using the notebooks touch screen, but how should I safely clean this screen?
<ed__> hello
<drc> Mitchell92: Not sure if this is what you really want, but "synclient TouchPadOff=1" in a terminal, turns the touchpad off and "synclient TouchPadOff=0" turn it back off (on my machine, YMMV).  No need for another device.
<drc> Mitchell92: Make a "shortcut/alias" for both and you're in business.
<drc> err... =0 turns it "on"...sorry.
<Mitchell92> drc, yeah I'm aware of that... and I guess I could just press control alt T and run that and type it in each time. I was just hoping there was some sort of utility or program I could add that would have like a key sequence I press to do so
<Mitchell92> this laptop doesn't have such on a function key
<drc> Mitchell92: Not that I know of...and I've looked, hard :)
<Mitchell92> ahh, thanks
<Mitchell92> I'll deal with it
<Mitchell92> it would also be lovely to turn off the right mouse button... i can two finger press to get the right click option, but it would be nice to be able to just disable that and the whole touch pad just does a left click by default like on my Mac's
<drc> Ah, that's your problem...you have a Mac :)
<Mitchell92> its a mac that sits in my filing cabinet
#xubuntu 2017-04-03
<Leon> hey guys whats a decent IRQ client for xubuntu 16.04
<Guest70762> ?
<krytarik> Guest70762: If you mean IRC, HexChat would fit.
<Guest70762> oops yeah im hammered, irc is what i meant lol
<Guest70762> thanks for the tip though
<krytarik> Sure.
<LeonIRL> hey can anyone see my chast
<LeonIRL> chat*
<LeonIRL> testing hexchat right now
<krytarik> Yes.
<LeonIRL> thank you
<LeonIRL> can anyone tell me where i can download the source for the apache2 dumpio module
<LeonIRL> is it part of the apache2 dev package on xubuntu 16.04?
<krytarik> LeonIRL: You can do "apt-get source apache2" to download the source package to the current directory - that includes it too.
<genii> !info libapache2-mod-dumpio
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-dumpio does not exist in yakkety
<genii> Seems to be included standard with apache2
<krytarik> Yes.
<LeonIRL> thank you
<LeonIRL> has anyone here ever utilized dumpio for anything other than debug
<LeonIRL> or patched mod_dumpio.c to give custom server debug output
<LeonIRL> just interested in the usefulness of going that route rather than writing some custom phase filters using mod_python
<krytarik> LeonIRL: Maybe this topic is better discussed in #httpd
<LeonIRL> ok thanks for the heads up
<LeonIRL> hey guys, i dont use IRC that often so forgive me, any reason i would have been banned from #httpd?
<LeonIRL> i tried to register my nickname using nickserv
<LeonIRL> but it says im banned once i try to join the channel
<krytarik> LeonIRL: You aren't identified right now.
<LeonIRL> do i need to register or...?
<LeonIRL> any syntax hints would be great
<krytarik> LeonIRL: See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<LeonIRL> thanks
<LeonIRL> any better?
<krytarik> Yup!
<LeonIRL> cheers
<LeonIRL> still getting that banned msg
<LeonIRL> guess my nick is banned
<LeonIRL> ?
<LeonIRL> when i try to join that is
<krytarik> Sec.
<krytarik> Well, I see you are in there now. :)
<LeonIRL> yep thanks a lot for your help!
<LeonIRL> sorry the Mr. Al Cool made it harder
<krytarik> Hehe. :D  And you are welcome.
<LeonIRL> @krytarik sorry I'm not sure if the mod of #httpd is your buddy but he's not in the mood to talk
<LeonIRL> any chance you can answer my questions?
<LeonIRL> seems pretty quiet here right now...
<krytarik> Yeah, sadly I can see that.  But no, not really an Apache expert myself.
<LeonIRL> im sure you could help me though
<LeonIRL> because my question is well-rounded
<LeonIRL> what would you look for when hiring an apache engineer
<LeonIRL> these days
<krytarik> Erm, knowledge in Apache..? :P
<LeonIRL> or just a well-rounded linux engineer then
<LeonIRL> im clutchin' at straws here
<krytarik> Maybe just ask this in ##linux too - it's pretty general.
<LeonIRL> yeah, i mean i reverted to "linux engineer" since #httpd wasn't exactly receptive to inebriated brainstorming
<LeonIRL> but ok
<LeonIRL> will do
<trix> so im totally new to installing os's kinda computer inept
<trix> do i need to mount the iso
<trix> to a usb flash drive
<trix> i ahvent done this in like idk, 6 years
<knome> that question doesn't make sense... but you'll need some software to create the bootable USB from the ISO, yes
<knome> eg. you don't just copy the ISO to the USB
<trix> k, thats what im asking
<trix> is what do i do with the iso, i thought the term was mount
<knome> mounting means a different thing; when you mount a USB drive for example, it'll show up in the directory structure
<trix> mmmkay, so what is the term i wanted
<knome> i don't think there is a one-word, catch-all term, but you're looking for "creating USB installation media"
<knome> what is the operating system you are using to create the bootable USB?
<knome> !usb | trix: for some tips on creating the bootable USB, see:
<ubottu> trix: for some tips on creating the bootable USB, see:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trix> thats probably what i need
<trix> im on windows 7
<knome> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<knome> the same procedure works with the xubuntu ISOs
<trix> what is this servers name. i use hexchat to talk on a few other networks. im using the webclient and its not as nice as hexchat
<knome> chat.freenode.net
<trix> ty
<trixel> now im not as worried about closing the tab on accident
<trixel> creating the iso on a usb stick now
<trixel> would like to say thank you for your help already. saved me from googling
<knome> no problem, good luck and have fun
<trixel> yea, im trying to set up a laptop i havent turned on in idk, 4 years to use it as a bill paying machine for where i do my bills
<trixel> so the laptop wants ot update and shit
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<trixel> whoops
<trixel> my bad
<trixel> what does this mean http://imgur.com/HcBdRBh
<trixel> <that guy who takes  pics of his screen with a phone
<knome> looks like file access problems
<knome> you sure the USB drive is ok?
<trixel> nope, it was in my drawer
<trixel> what do i do?
<trixel> when the guy goes silent you know you done goofed
<knome> well you waited like 2 minutes... :P
<trixel> ive waited like 5-10
<knome> 2 since the last question though
<trixel> i thought you wer etalking about the laptop
<knome> you'll want to check if the USB drive is readable/accessible generally
<trixel> sooo should i press the power button
<trixel> plug it into my pc
<trixel> when i went to do this i made sure that my usb was readable by my laptop
<trixel> like installed device drivers and such
<knome> it's also possible something has went wrong when creating the bootable media
<trixel> soooo re do the whole thing?
<knome> at least you can try if that helps
<knome> though it won't help much if the USB drive is broken
<trixel> so just checking, wont brick the laptop if i press the power button right?
<trixel> i pressed alt f4 and my screen went blank..... lol
<knome> yeah, the installer isn't reading anything
<trixel> ima try again just from the usb,  ya know the old turn it off turn it back on trick
<trixel> then ill remake the usb drive
<trixel> then ill see if i have another usb stick
<trixel> id fonzy it but for some reason i dont think hitting my laptop is a good idea
<trixel> so looks like trying again got it to instal, im not on a page titled "install" and its displaying features to me. blue bar at the bottom is moving
<LeonIRL2> hey everyone
<trixel> hello
<trixel> can anyone help me with a question. im new to linux and i just installed. i went to get issi irc client open terminal paste the sudo cmd and then it asks me for hte sudo password
<trixel> i never set a pass
<LeonIRL2> can you send the command line you pasted
<trix> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/ailin_nemui:/irssi-test/xUbuntu_16.10/ /' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/irssi.list"
<trix> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/ailin_nemui:/irssi-test/xUbuntu_16.10/ /' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/irssi.list"
<trix> sorrry, im using alaptop and my pc at hte ame time
<trix> when idid the intall i never set a pass word
<trix> [sudo] password for bill:  Sorry, try again.
<trix> sorry tr again i on a differntline
<flocculant> password is the normal password you were asked during install
<trixel> never set one
<flocculant> yes you did
<flocculant> it asks when you set up user
<LeonIRL2> ^
<trix> k, soi typed in what i use as my defaultpass
<trix> and didnt getanything in respone
<trix> now when i paste the sudo cmd i dont get prompted for the pass
<flocculant> well you wouldn't - lasts for a short while without asking again
<trix> well ho doitell orfind what i just dled
<flocculant> as far as response goes - if it fails it would give a response - if it worked then it doesn't
<trix> k, seems like it worked then
<LeonIRL2> are you confused about how to run the application?
<flocculant> trix: mmm - what is it you think you did? cos looks to me like you added an opensuse repo to your sources list
<LeonIRL2> exactly^
<flocculant> (which probably isn't a good plan unless you know what you're doing)
<trix> i have zero idea hat im doing
<LeonIRL2> ok good to know, so then we can help you a bit better
<trix> im litterally attempting to intall irissi oican have airc client
<trix> thats it
<trix> i ent to thi page
<trix> https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:ailin_nemui:irssi-test;package=irssi
<flocculant> and why do you want that package?
<trix> i just want an irc client
<trix> im honestly not pickey
<LeonIRL2> im using HexChat
<LeonIRL2> its decent
<flocculant> trix: ok - best plan here is to undo what you did and then we can install one
<trix> i use hex on my pc
<LeonIRL2> you can do the following in a terminal to install hexchat: sudo apt-get install hexchat
<LeonIRL2> but floc is right and we should remove that repository from your sources list
<trix> https://pastebin.com/cG20k7Dj
<trix> i grabbed hexchat
<LeonIRL2> ok so now in a terminal type hexchat
<LeonIRL2> then enter
<LeonIRL2> should work
<LeonIRL2> alternatively it should show up in the menu
<LeonIRL2> any luck?
<bill__> k, so i got hexchat to work
<LeonIRL2> good stuff
<bill__> now what is this thing about removing a repository
<bill__> what exactly did i do before
<bill__> god hex chat is ugly in default
<LeonIRL2> your command earlier added a location where the irssi client can be downloaded from
<LeonIRL2> i mean its not critical to remove it but its good practice
<bill__> so what should i have done
<LeonIRL2> to answer your question if you are new to linux and xubuntu then I would suggest using the software manager to search for applications first
<LeonIRL2> before getting into adding repositories which is something you'll learn once you get a bit more comfortable
<bill__> now that i have a irc client im probably goo
<bill__> i a etting this laptop up to pay bills.  mainly.
<bill__> the keyboard is so fucked i im getting really annoyed using it
<bill__> theres a reason i got a pc :D
<bill__> my next goal is to figure out ho to et a theme for hextchat so im not staring at a gwhite screen
<bill__> oh, sorry abut the f word up there
<LeonIRL2> In hexchat, Settings->Preferences->Interface->Colors
<bill__> there was a way to use a theme i did it on my pc
<LeonIRL2> perhaps someone else could chime in because i dont know if there's a way to do this on xubuntu...
<bill__> i fixed it enough that its usable
<bill__> thank you for all the help
<bill__> next goal is get a mouse and keyboard cause this is terrible
<bill__> im back spaccing every other word
<bill__> anyways, im off
<johnnyRV> hei guys
<knome> hello
<johnnyRV> help a noob out. just installed xubuntu and i have no mouse pointer :(
<johnnyRV> did some quick google fu, apparently its a common issue, but i can`t find any solution
<johnnyRV> any tips ?
<knome> you have no mouse pointer but everything else works as expected, or the whole desktop doesn't seem to be loading, including the mouse pointer?
<knome> can you log in or not?
<johnnyRV> yup, i can
<knome> is it a laptop or a desktop with a mouse? what kind of mouse etc.
<johnnyRV> desktop. usb mouse
<johnnyRV> inb4, yes, i can see it on lsusb
<johnnyRV> the mouse actually works, i can click stuff.
<johnnyRV> i just have a pointer for it
<johnnyRV> *don't have
<johnnyRV> got the same thing on ubuntu gnome
<johnnyRV>  but since i'm on xfce, though to ask here
<Artemis3> johnnyRV, in the meantime try to go to control panel accesibility, there is an option to show an effect if you press ctrl. after that try changing the cursor theme
<johnnyRV> fixed it after install official nvidia drivers ..
#xubuntu 2017-04-04
<xubuntu91d> join
<bonsaitree> Is there a way to change the icon of the network manager? I don't like this Android-styled 3 bar triangle-alike icon, and want to replace it with the old-school 4-5 bars icon. Anyone knows how to do this and is this possible? Thanks in advance.
<pmjdebruijn> probably via /usr/share/icons
<pmjdebruijn> but realisticly you shouldn't really mess with that
 * ssarah hallo
<knome> hello.
<NewUser> Hi
<NewUser>       hello
<nsh> anyone else know of issues with broken menus in qt4/5 apps?
<nsh> QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries.
<nsh> QCommonStyle::drawComplexControl: Control 1 not handled
<xubuntu58o> help
<xubuntu58o> ls
<DexterF> oi
<DexterF> where's the memtest gone on 16.04?
<DexterF> (live)
<DexterF> guys?
<DexterF> (and gals, if there be any)
<dreamer> hi all, somehow some if my configured locales are set to french. this has no use to me. how can I make
<dreamer> them english?
<dreamer> (this is from a default xubuntu installation btw. tres weird)
<krytarik> DexterF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/883017/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Medium,Triaged]
<krytarik> dreamer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232592/xubuntu-12-04-wrong-time-change-system-language
<dreamer> oddly I do see that I'm using french ubuntu mirrors
<dreamer> but the system language is in english
<dreamer> krytarik: it's set to english. but the locales are still complaining about french (I also removed french as an installed language)
<dreamer> this is really weird
<DexterF> krytarik: gah. ok, ill try standalone or legacy or whatever
<krytarik> dreamer: Then also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<dreamer> ah ok. I have to log out and back in
<mises> when i right click on thunar, an option comes up named "delete" which gets rid of a file permanently without moving it to trash, how can i remove this option?
<bonsaitree> How do i know which .png image is used for the network-manager? When i go into /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/status/ there are 3 folders there - 16, 22, 24.
<GridCube> bonsaitree: it depends on the size of your panel, if its 16px or less it uses the 16px one, if its 32px wide it uses that one, if its more than 64px wide it uses that one
<bonsaitree> GridCube:Yup, but how do i find out the resolution of my icon?
<GridCube> look at the size of your panel
<bonsaitree> GridCube:My bad, instead of panel, i read icon, sorry
<bonsaitree> GridCube:Interesting, my panel size is 24px, i am deleting all of the icons for network-manager, battery, etc (making a backup folder) from the folder, and the icons are still in the panel, there is no blank space or something. Is it somehow linked with those .pngs, so even if their location is modify, they can still be accessed?
<bonsaitree> modified*
<GridCube> you probably need to reload the panel
<GridCube> xfce4-panel --restart i think
<GridCube> or --reload
<bonsaitree> GridCube: "No running instance of xfce4-panel was found"
<GridCube> o.O
<GridCube> thats not right
<GridCube> are you using xfce?
<bonsaitree> GridCube:Sure
<GridCube> well, don't know where to help you there
<bonsaitree> GridCube:xfce4-panel 4.12.0
<GridCube> run it?
<bonsaitree> xfce4-panel: Failed to connect to session manager: Failed to connect to the session manager: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined
<bonsaitree> + a floating grey box
<bonsaitree> clickable and movable
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> sorry but no idea
<GridCube> restart xfwm4
<bonsaitree> Me neither
<bonsaitree> GridCube:The man page won't give any info on how to restart
<GridCube> xfwm4 --replace
<bonsaitree> GridCube:The GUI is uglier now
<GridCube> but you have one, so thats a start
<bonsaitree> GridCube:Had to reboot, everything froze
<GridCube> mmmkay
<GridCube> luckily you got your system back i guess?
<bonsaitree> Yes
<GridCube> good, do you have xfce4-panel running? and your window decorations as well?
<bonsaitree> GridCube:I will check again, since it was not running previously
<bonsaitree> Nope, no running instance
<bonsaitree> should i run it?
<GridCube> well, do you have a panel?
<GridCube> o.o
<GridCube> i mean
<bonsaitree> GridCube:Yes
<GridCube> then you should have an instance of it running ain't it not?
<bonsaitree> GridCube: http://i.imgur.com/HkzWRc6.png
<GridCube> sep, parece que está corriendo
<GridCube> wait
<GridCube> you running commands in root?
<GridCube> o.O
<GridCube> you shouldn't
<bonsaitree> GridCube:Why not?
<GridCube> because it's not a good idea, you are in an ubuntu ecosystem, is designed to not use root unless extremely necesary
<GridCube> if i had to bet, i'd say that its trying to see if root is running xfce4-panel or something, probably not, but still
<bonsaitree> GridCube:Yes, but if i am positioned in a path, and want to open GUI there and modify directly, it is a lot better to use root, otherwise i would not be able to modify
<knome> also if you run applications with the root permissions, it's possible that something doesn't work
<knome> "because i'm lazy" isn't a good reason to use root.
<bonsaitree> Isn't root the superlative?
<GridCube> yeah, if it started the panel in root mode then your user might not be able to see it
<bonsaitree> Or some things are intentionally designed to not work on root, to prevent damage?
<GridCube> thats most of ubuntu bonsaitree
<GridCube> unless extremely needed, you never need root
<knome> a lot of user-facing software should NOT be ran as root because doing that creates permission problems.
<bonsaitree> My ignorance then
<GridCube> P: we all have to learn one day
<bonsaitree> So, should i then try those things you mentioned with a regular user?
<GridCube> yes, maybe? i don't know now if permissions are in the way, not my area of expertise if i have one
<bonsaitree> yes, not it reloades the panel
<bonsaitree> now*
<knome> it's likely that some permissions are already wrong as you've ran stuff as root, but you can try
<knome> so are you now back to the starting point?
<bonsaitree> But, the initial thing that we made this for
<bonsaitree> The icons are still there, and i have removed them
<knome> ok, so are you using the ubuntu-mono-light theme?
<bonsaitree> knome:That's what i thought now. Maybe i am deleting in the wrong theme folder
<knome> first of all, deleting random files from directories that need root write access isn't generally a good idea
<knome> second, check which icon theme you are using first
<bonsaitree> knome:Even if you backup them and they are a regular .png?
<knome> yes.
<bonsaitree> I will ask why, if you have the time for a short answer
<bonsaitree> If not, it's okay :)
<knome> the (icon) theming, as many other configuration related things are built so that you can override the system defaults
<knome> so instead of having to remove any files (that again need root rights using which might end up wrong) you can add files to your personal configuration
<bonsaitree> mhm
<knome> and if a package is updated, it's possible that the files are created again
<knome> so you'll lose your modification
<knome> that's one argument why you would want to do the configuration on a non-system level
<bonsaitree> elementary Xfce darker is the theme i am using
<Guest7876> hello folks, anyone able to try and help me with a small issue?
<knome> ask the question and find out? :)
<Guest7876> when i'm watching movies on VLC the screen goes totally blank after around 10 minutes.  I bump the mouse it comes back.  XFCE power manager is turned off, my xset settings are set to off, noblank and noexpose, and dpms is off.
<knome> turn the presentation mode on from the power applet on the panel
<Guest7876> should i only do this when watching a movie?  something like caffenine for xscreensaver?
<Guest7876> or can i just leave it checked?
<knome> you can leave it checked if you don't ever want the monitor to turn off
<Guest7876> great, thanks.  first time i've been hear and that was way faster and easier than expected.. take care.
<skrite> exit
#xubuntu 2017-04-05
<spaceboy> salutations
<qswz>  please guys, upvote this (if you use github) they didn't implement dragdrop on sublime text, which is a pain :( https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues/1361
<qswz> more upvote will push it I imagine
<wiz561> Hi! I have a question about using a touchpad in Xubuntu with the synaptics driver.  Is there anybody out there that can assist?
<knome> ask the question and find out?
<wiz561> hehe...ok, thanks.  i just wasn't sure if anybody was listening.  :)  I have an xps13 laptop and have an issue with the palm detection
<wiz561> it seems like my cursor still jumps all over the place, even though i have it checked to disable the touchpad while typing
<wiz561> i've used synclient to set some touchpad options and put them in my xorg.conf file
<wiz561> this is what's in my xorg
<wiz561> Option "PalmDetect" "1" Option "PalmMinWidth" "4" Option "PalmMinZ" "50"
<wiz561> It's better, but it's still a bit jumpy...  Is there a better way to do this?  Do I raise the palmminwidth and palminz numbers or lower them if I'm still having problems?
<wiz561> and lastly, can I make the left click to touch button only on the bottom part of the touchpad and not the entire thing?
<Zeioth> Ubuntu will use Gnome from now on ->
<Zeioth> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-18-04-ship-gnome-desktop-not-unity#comment-3241550164
<genii> !discuss| Zeioth
<ubottu> Zeioth: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<xubuntu35i> am in the middle of installing xubuntu, the enabled irc is a good idea
<xubuntu35i> join xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu84i> my installation appears to be frozen at removing conflicting operating system files, any suggestions?
<xubuntu84i> source id 39378 in paticular
<knome> the source id doesn't help in debugging
<knome> how is it frozen? did you select something?
<tsglove> xubuntu84i,
<xubuntu84i> sorry if unclear... from the terminal veiwbox, it hasn't advanced in 10 minites since failing to find source is 39278
<xubuntu84i> *id
<tsglove> xubuntu84i, are you installing in the same hdd as Windows?
<tsglove> or is this a stand-alone installation?
<xubuntu84i> no, its reinstalling xbuntu, (with the intention of keeping user files) was wondering if i should abort this and do a clean install, or if theres a chance this might be sucessful
<tsglove> if it was me, I would liveUSB, copy the user files to a usb drive, and just re-install from zero
<tsglove> that's just me... sometimes I do a balance test between how much time something is taking me, and how much I want to progress
<xubuntu84i> ive got it backup up, trying to save times copying it back, its sizable
<tsglove> ahhh... ok ok
<tsglove> Then, at least from my side, not sure what to try.  =)
<xubuntu84i> lol i think i'll bit the bullet and do a clean install
<xubuntu84i> be back
<tsglove> yay! Be back =)
#xubuntu 2017-04-06
<xubuntu17i> helo
<xubuntu17i> ill have to say irc chat while installing is a good idea :D
<rauldux> Hey there, on my xubuntu 16.04 the network connection icon on systray appears in two different ways. sometimes it's two arrows and sometimes it's the 'wifi-bars'. well network works fine anyway, I'm just wondering why this happens. Any experience on that 'issue'?
<NEETWizard> test
<NEETWizard> I'm trying to set up an old Wacom drawing tablet in Xubuntu, mapping it to only 1 monitor. I found info on that, but it doesn't work. found other people ran into same problem. error: Unable to find an output 'DVI-I-1'. I'm wondering if it's because they're offset in position to each other virtually.
<NEETWizard> They tried .... a convolution matrix but still no luck. I haven't tried that myself yet.
<stevehope> whats the setting / app for Passwords and Encryption Keys in Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> passwords for browsers?
<stevehope> ssl and gpg
<NEETWizard> Hmmmm... well aligning the tops of the monitors together didn't make it work for: xsetwacom --set 10 MapToOutput "DVI-I-1"
<stevehope> is there an appelt in the gui or is it cli only
<diogenes_> I know there's seahorse gnome-keyring
<stevehope> gnome-keyring is the equivalent or what i was looking for thanks
<NEETWizard> doesn't work for this command either: xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos 6x8 Pen stylus" MapToOutput DVI-I-1
<stevehope> *of
<diogenes_> stevehope, you can always type in terminal: apropos password
<NEETWizard> xrandr gives me a screen DVI-I-1, so I don't know why it doesn't like that.
<diogenes_> NEETWizard, did you look in man xrandr?
<NEETWizard> diogenes_, hm. nope. I'm a little retarded. not sure how much that'll help but I'll check.
<NEETWizard> I was just looking to identify the display name, like these websites say. yeah.
<diogenes_> NEETWizard, run in terminal: man xranrd and read read read
<NEETWizard> diogenes_, but I don't want to change anything with xrandr. it's xsetwacom that needs to do that, I'm think.
<diogenes_> NEETWizard, when you want to fix a motorcycle engine you have to know what does every single component do, otherwise you screw it up
<NEETWizard> diogenes_, I think that's relative. Maybe you can't afford to trust someone just because they're a mechanic, but maybe in some circumstances that analogy does hold, in that you ... relegate expertise and find someone trustworthy.
<diogenes_> the best work is the one done by yourself
<NEETWizard> Sure, you're likely to create poison gas if you ask 4chan how to make crystals with pennies, but it's probably easier to tell if official Ubuntu forums are spreading misinformation with commands that will destroy your computer.
<NEETWizard> I'm a barely-functioning human being who's suffering from chronic depression. I'm trying to get back into art. I already quit for a few weeks when I couldn't figure out how to use this new Ubuntu drawing software compared to the old Photoshop I used ages ago for Windows. I'm not going to spend a month learning my monitor and tablet from the smallest hardware and software bit.
<diogenes_> NEETWizard, try chess for relaxing and offloading the stress
<NEETWizard> maybe I can get around this whole problem by temporarily disconnecting one monitor... going back to "the botnet" AKA Windows is a last resort.
<NEETWizard> hm. maybe it has something to do with this wacom driver I installed being for Gnome and I'm using XFCE? the tablet works, just that it's stretching over both monitors.
<NEETWizard> I was only going to stay up another hour to work on this, but I haven't accomplished anything. I wonder if I deserve the chocolate muffin I promised myself for working for an hour. it was work. :|
<flocculant> NEETWizard: yes you deserve it :)
<diogenes_> NEETWizard, I have been working for the past 3 days trying to get a scanner to work and two days to make an automatic shortuc but in the end I did succeed
<diogenes_> so don't give up
<NEETWizard> hm. like I said, I'm kinda retarded. I tried to get back into programming last year and spent a month trying to get an old clock I did in C++ redone in HTML+CSS+JS. and being NEET, I had a lot of time to waste on that.
<NEETWizard> The world's not good at teaching you how to live. I'm having to dig through the muck of people like PUAs to find out how to function. I think I'm gonna run out of time though. Mine's half over on average.
<diogenes_> carpe diem
<NEETWizard> My trajectory would suggest that is unlikely. We'll see.
<flocculant> NEETWizard: instead of doing xsetwacom --set 10 MapToOutput "DVI-I-1" have you tried setting geometry instead of monitor?
<flocculant> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wacom_Tablet#TwinView_Setup look for xsetwacom --set 12 MapToOutput "1920x1080+1920+0" on that page
<NEETWizard> flocculant, I have not tried that. I suppose it's worth a try. though I mentioned the one person I found having these problems wasn't able to fix it by that method.
<flocculant> ok - what I've read points to it being fun with tablet and Xfce and multi-monitors
<flocculant> but not something I've ever needed to do personally
<flocculant> NEETWizard: anyway - good luck, if you get nowhere maybe think about trying eithr xfce forum or ubuntuforum for help - not sure pointing to #ubuntu in this case will help
<NEETWizard> Alright, thanks again.
<flocculant> anyone use mpd and .mpdignore - wanting to ignore a filetype, adding the file to parent directory as it's manual suggests and using wildcards doesn't appear to be working
<diogenes_> what you try to do?
<flocculant> put the .mpdignore file in the parent directory with *.mp3 as the wildcard to ignore
<flocculant> assumption being the parent directory it talks about is the parent directory that the media is in
<diogenes_> never tried that
<flocculant> seems parent directory is folder with the files in - not doing that here
<phunyguy> hi.... got a weird one... not sure if it is because I did a debootstrap install of xubuntu, but I can't configure any indicator applets, like Time and Date settings...  I click it and nothing happens.   Am I missing a package or two? Thanks.   (16.04.2)
<Unit193> phunyguy: For Date and Time, do you have gnome-system-tools installed?
<phunyguy> Unit193: yes
<phunyguy> it seems anything that would use that tool is not working, however
<phunyguy> lightlocker-settings, etc
<phunyguy> Unit193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24330505/
<phunyguy> hmm that appears to be a different issue which I just resolved.
<Unit193> python-gi or so for that, it'd seem.  You can try to simulate installing the task and see what it'd pull in.
<phunyguy> yeah reinstalling that fixed light-locker-settings
<phunyguy> still nothing on time/date settings, which I cannot seem to find a way to launch from CLI to get an error
<phunyguy> also, some qt applications aren't following the proper icon theme (in and out of tray/indicator)
<phunyguy> Unit193: here is what I mean on that last comment, note the transmission and transmission-qt icons. One is stock ugly transmission icon, and one is proper. http://i.imgur.com/CEeKDA2.png
<phunyguy> also nextcloud icon is stock, not the one from the theme (Numix)
<phunyguy> Numix-Circle*
<Unit193> phunyguy: `/usr/bin/time-admin`, and you'll have to check Qt settings, for Qt4 then the Qt4 application, for Qt5 (depending on which version that was), you'll need an env var that should be set from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/56xubuntu-session
<phunyguy> hm
<Unit193> You are in the Xubuntu session, I've been presuming...
<phunyguy> Unit193: /usr/bin/time-admin works from cli  ><
<phunyguy> Unit193: yea
<Unit193> OK, because that and other things are guarded by that fact.
<phunyguy> Unit193: export QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=gtk ?
<phunyguy> no wonder qt5ct complains
#xubuntu 2017-04-07
<phunyguy> Unit193: how would I go about restoring the xubuntu default session settings?  my home dotfiles are pretty messed up already from all of this.
<Unit193> phunyguy: Generally speaking, nuke .cache/session(s?) and .config/xfce4/ , I'd do it after stopping lightdm though.  Should set you back to defaults.
<phunyguy> Unit193: I am on regular ubuntu now to test things out, and I am having the same type of issues with the qt apps and indicators.
<phunyguy> so who knows.
<xubuntu32> help
<knome> you're welcome
<xubuntu45w> would you recommend installing the LTS over 17.04
<xubuntu45w> on a system that I use exclusively
<xubuntu45w> for everything
<xubuntu45w> because I'm currently running 16.10 and haven't experienced many bugs. 16.10 has actually run more smoothly than 16.04 from what I remember. So why do people recommend the LTS releases as being more 'stable' images?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu45w: support for nonLTS releases is only 8 months
<pmjdebruijn> 9 months
<pmjdebruijn> so you're forced to move to a new nonLTS within 3 months after a releases to be able to get security updates
<pmjdebruijn> and possibly have to deal with new issues
<pmjdebruijn> keep in mind that 16.04.2 has the hardware enablement stack from 16.10 builtin
<pmjdebruijn> so hardware support should be similar to 16.10
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu45w: hopefully that clears some stuff up?
<xubuntu45w> Yeah
<xubuntu45w> So it's just a matter of how long the support term is?
<xubuntu45w> In other words, if I plan on upgrading in another 3 months anyway, shouldn't I just install 17.04?
<xubuntu45w> pmjdebruijn: if I can upgrade to the latest release without experiencing bugs or system issues, I'd rather do that than use an LTS
<Artemis3> xubuntu45w, it everything works, stick to LTS
<Artemis3> xubuntu45w, it is the pain of having to endure a system upgrade every 6~9 months, an upgrade which may not be reliable. Stick to LTS and that annoyance only comes every 2~5 years.
<pmjdebruijn> generally speaking I tend to agree with Artemis3
<pmjdebruijn> life is too short to upgrade every six months
<pmjdebruijn> but in the end it's whatever anybody wants
<adrian_1908> hey, could anyone be so kind to visit youtube and check out some random video. I'm suddenly getting a strange font for numerical elements (view count, release date, thumbs up) and wonder if that's on my side, e.g. accidental deletion of something.
<YankDownUnder> adrian_1908: Safe to assume you've closed the browser, restarted it and tried again?
<adrian_1908> yes
<adrian_1908> so you don't have it occur, right?
<YankDownUnder> adrian_1908: Nah, bro.
<adrian_1908> ok, thanks. I'll try more things then, strange.
<YankDownUnder> adrian_1908: Questions to ask: What did I do before this happened? What did I change? What did I update? What did I install? What settings or configurations were changed?
<YankDownUnder> adrian_1908: One minor thing can cause a ripple effect.
<adrian_1908> Fresh boot, I don't recall doing anything in term of updates yesterday, at least not anything that wouldn't have occurred for others like an update. (phone, brb)
<YankDownUnder> adrian_1908: Something has changed in between the time it worked properly and now. It's generally merely a matter of digging to find out exactly what it is. It can't be aliens or solar flares or terrorists.
<adrian_1908> Sorry phone, back. I wanted to make sure it's not on YouTube's side or something that otherwise happened to everyone. I'll do the annoying stuff now like rebooting, deleting all cookies etc :D
<mrkramps> adrian_1908, cleaning the cache might already help
<mrkramps> but yeah, i recognized some minor font stuff going on at YT in the last days
<mrkramps> for me it was just some more bold fonts where i did not expect them
<adrian_1908> I see. Strange though, that the non-numerical text is rendered in a different font (Roboto) than the numbers (Noto Naskh Arabic UI), without actually being a different HTML element, like a <span>.
<adrian_1908> Ok, i'll go through the routine now, thanks guys!
<mrkramps> might be an issue with noto sans … o.O
<YankDownUnder> I've sent a complaint letter - very strongly worded - that YouTube needs to be rebooted, and if they've changed anything, it MUST be changed back. ASAP. STRONGLY WORDED. With a heap of exclamation points. (end sarcasm)
#xubuntu 2017-04-08
<xxxx> hi all
<xxxx> good morning
<xxxx> one help please ?
<xxxx> on script python ?
<xubuntu34i> someone hear me ?
<xubuntu34i> someone online ?
<xubuntu34i> i need help
<expee105> Hello
<expee105> I have problem on using Mobile Broadband
<expee105> The USB Dongle that I use is Huawei EC-1260-2
<expee105> but when I run lsusb it's registered as E180v
<expee105> the VID:PID is 12d1:140c
<expee105> I'm sorry the VID : PID is 12d1:140c
<expee105> on Networking menu it's always greyed out and said Not Enabled or Nor Registered
<expee105> Not Registered
<expee105> experian@experian-Aspire-4720:~$ sudo mmcli --modem=0
<expee105> /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0 (device id 'c5b93a2f464b058119af59b78b9011ec46c2ade1')
<expee105>   -------------------------
<expee105>   Hardware |   manufacturer: 'QUALCOMM INCORPORATED'
<expee105>            |          model: '119'
<expee105>            |       revision: '11.104.04.03.836  1  [May 29 2008 22:00:00]'
<expee105>            |      supported: 'cdma-evdo'
<krytarik> !pastebin | expee105
<ubottu> expee105: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<expee105> I'm sorry
<expee105> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24341110/
<expee105> there it is
<ex-wombat> anyone else having trouble with xubuntu 16.04 and white 2008 macbooks?
<ex-wombat> sometimes wifi just won't work, or it'll turn off the screen's backlight.
<mullr> I'm trying to recover from a failed dist-upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10. lightdm won't come up for me, and it appears the greeter is at fault. /var/log/lightdm/seat0-greeter.log tells me of a "symbol lookup error" in libmirprotobuf.so.3. Any thoughts? https://bugs.launchpad.net/timeshift/+bug/1516255 advises purging the associated packages and reinstalling, but that does has no effect for me. Any thoughts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516255 in TimeShift "Unable to launch due to symbol lookup error" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mullr> ugh, I seem to have some libprotof libraries hanging around in /usr/local/lib, from where I can't remember. Diagnosed with ldd on the lib in question. Removal fixes the issue.
#xubuntu 2017-04-09
<symant> why the xubuntu can't download files https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Rvd62TIM/irccloudcapture994300478.jpg
<symant> using a vmware
<symant> but there isn't any download running        ╥﹏╥...
<symant> could anyone help?
<symant> i got skip
<bin_bash> i'm trying to upgrade my dad's laptop with 14.04 to 16.04, and everything was running smoothly until the installer ran into a problem configuring python3-systemd. The unattended-upgrades files were thought to have been upgraded locally, and a new gui opened with a dropdown of options, one of which was "open a new shell to examine the situation" i foolishly assumed that would actually work, and selected it,
<bin_bash> only to freeze the unattended upgrade dialogue completely. now the install i hanging at configuring python3-systemd
<bin_bash> how can i fix this? idk what to do
<symant> Drone`: front ask
<John[Lisbeth]> how do I turn down my brightness?
<diogenes_> from battery icon on the panel
<John[Lisbeth]> lol figured it out one second before you said that
<John[Lisbeth]> thanks
<diogenes_> :)
<diogenes_> newbie?
<muertos> Yo what up? Anyone here no of issues with getting sound to function on Xubuntu 16.10. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and various other things google suggested to no avail.
<muertos> homonyms are hard. know*
<muertos> Also, I'm a bit of an X/ubuntu noob. I'm sure output of things are needed, just let me know!
<flocculant> muertos: is this a new install?
<muertos> relatively, ~month and a half old.
<flocculant> mmm - so an update and it stopped working?
<muertos> That's what it would appear. It was working at one point, then I believe a apt-get update caused the sound to stop.
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> muertos: recently?
<muertos> This was about a month ago, I have stopped trying to fix it since.
<muertos> I'm not really getting errors I can work with either, I've been checking dmesg and /var/log/syslog. Are there any other locations I can check?
<muertos> Something tells me this is related to dbus / the desktop environment not talking to the sound server or something along those lines.
<flocculant> not sure - sound is something I rarely have issues with so never needed to dig
<muertos> Ah ok, no worries!
<flocculant> I'd have looked in /var/log/aapt/history.log when it happened
<muertos> Yeah I think I'm just going to reinstall the OS.
<muertos> Ah
<flocculant> s/aapt/apt
<flocculant> to see what updated and broke it
<flocculant> what I would also do is check pavucontrol to make sure 'my' outputs are set up correctly
<muertos> Mk, will do, appreciate the guidance. And will 'my' outputs be obvious when I check?
<flocculant> muertos: I hope so - mine are :)
<muertos> An issue I did note is that pavucontrol itself works when run from the command line, but when I check the sound from the desktop toolbar it appears to connect to pavucontrol differently and I get a failure to connect to the pulseaudio server
<bonsaitree> I am allowed to ask a Libre Office Calc question please? I have asked in their channel too, but i am not sure how well supported their official channel is.
<xubuntu76w> gibt es jemand der deutsch kann
<knome> !de | xubuntu76w
<ubottu> xubuntu76w: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<stevehope> my german is terrible but puzzled it out
<Noob_> Hey people.
<Noob_> I have very little idea what I'm doing if someone could help me with an install issue.
<stevehope> what tyoe of computer,, and whats the issue
<stevehope> If i can't assist you I help find some who can.... just type your question, or issue, a lot of people will reply in time
#xubuntu 2018-04-02
<ball> Well that didn't take long!
<ball> Oh crap.  "Sorry, Ubuntu 17.10 has experienced an internal error".
<Kumool> oh my! its a ball!
<Kumool> that reminds me
 * ball ponders
<sima> Why Software updater window can't get smaller, but only bigger?
<sima> I can't resize it to anything smaller then full screen resolution in size, once I suppose I closed it on that size...
<sima> 17.10 64bit...
<sima> It is when there are updates and they are listed befor eupdating
#xubuntu 2018-04-03
<RoadRunner> hi
<quint> So I'm trying to access a webdav site which just had its TLS cert replaced
<quint> Can verify it's valid, and was valid before on thunar with the previous cert
<quint> Tried it in a few web browsers, and they don't complain
<quint> (let's encrypt)
<quint> Is this a bug? Or Is there certificate pinning or something?
<notadrop> Hey. Which themes are you guys and gals using?
<notadrop> Right now I'm using arc-theme, and it works really well with everything...
<notadrop> but I'm wondering what else is out there.
<drleviathan> notadrop, by "theme" in xfce are you only talking about the background+text colors (as in "Theme Configuration") or are you also including window border stuff (Window Manager settings) and icons (Appearance/Icons) ?
<notadrop> drleviathan: I'm taking about the chrome/UI, so... window borders, widgets
<notadrop> so that would be themes that support GTK2+3 and XFWM
<notadrop> Icons and Cursors are easy enough to find on their own...
<notadrop> As are colour schemes, but most WM themes come with that anyway
<drleviathan> well as a data point for you:  I use a custom color scheme (yellow active window borders, green inactive borders) which is otherwise derived from Default-hdpi
<notadrop> okay. and I guess you use the Default-hdpi decorations?
<drleviathan> yup
<Kumool> it seems most apps overlap the panel border or hide under it
#xubuntu 2018-04-04
<Woowoo678> How/where should I report a bug related to upgrading the distro from version 16.04?
<Woowoo678> (some residual upstart configurations broke lightdm after the switch to systemd in Artful)
<kalvincj> test
<anexit> Anyways to install thirdparty applications?  I forgot to tick the box on the intial install
#xubuntu 2018-04-05
<xubuntu79d> Xubuntu Newbie blocked from my home system after "upgrade". Old password refused.\
<xubuntu79d> I have ~11" remaining  now on library station.
<xubuntu79d> [minutes]
<drleviathan> in the past I've been able to overwrite the password info in the shadow files
<drleviathan> I boot with liveCD, set the default xubuntu user password
<drleviathan> then look for the entry in /etc/shadow
<drleviathan> mount the hard drive
<drleviathan> find your hard drive's /etc/shadow file
<drleviathan> copy the password from /etc/shadow into /mountpoint/etc/shadow
<drleviathan> similarly for the /etc/shadow- file
<drleviathan> reboot
<drleviathan> xubuntu79d ^^^
<xubuntu79d> My thanks to lev for addressing my problem. Several of his terms new 2 me.
<xubuntu79d> "liveCD" ?
<drleviathan> you need to know how to edit system file with sudo privileges
<drleviathan> "liveCD" = bootable CD.  You boot the system on the CD, don't install
<krytarik> xubuntu79d: Are you sure it's actually "refused" to begin with though?
<drleviathan> most DVD installers have a "live" option
<xubuntu79d> Now I am down to short time, will try to print this page.
<drleviathan> maybe this link: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-reset-lost-root-password-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-linux
<drleviathan> just search for "how to reset ubuntu password" or something
<drleviathan> xubuntu79d, the "liveCD" is a fully functional linux running off of the DVC/CD.  You can even browse the internet.
<drleviathan> It doesn't mess with your hard drive... unless you intentionally do so.
<tim__> Hi. I posted an email to the mailing list too but can anybody help me with this issue https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2018-April/010504.html
<xubuntu29i> Hi everyone! It's amazing that Xubuntu have a chat for support!
<xubuntu29i> I'm looking forward to lear the basic of linux with this distro :)
<enyc> Humm, who shoul be IPv6-enabling the xubuntu services please?
<enyc> canonical have IPv6-enabled on vairous fty anh otherwise, as well as their 91.189. etc [e.g. for www.xubuntu.org]
<enyc> the wiki.xubuntu.org,  on linode, needs tohe server advin to turn on IPv6 with linode (NB: be careful of IPv6 forward-formimed reverse-DNS to avoid email trouble), and add AAAA-pointers there.
<flocculant> enyc: try #xubuntu-devel :)
<flocculant> I didn't get to you quick enough in #u+1
<enyc> ubuntu-mate website/wiki are both IPv6-enabled =).
<flocculant> good for them - as I said - wrong channel
#xubuntu 2018-04-06
<xubuntunoob2424> Hey
<flocculant> indeed
<xubuntunoob2424> I really don't get xubuntu, man.
<xubuntunoob2424> I tried installing nvidia drivers, had to restart to complete the install.
<xubuntunoob2424> Booted into a completely black screen where nothing happened. Had to re-install.
<abdul> tes
<rani> Hi guys. Currently using Arch, want to switch to Xubuntu. One question: if I install the Bionic Beaver beta now, would I need to change anything (repos, etc.) when it is released?
<pleia2> nope
<rani> thx
#xubuntu 2018-04-07
<elvin_presler> Hello, does anyone know how to disable/reduce mouse acceleration in 17.10.1? The sliders and settings in .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/pointers.xml do nothing for me.
<mmfood> hey guys, I have an issue with a libvirt xubuntu host. After a while my ssh connection freezes (ssh from host to guest) and I find that the xubuntu host has "lost" its ipv4 address. Any ideas as to why this might be?
<mmfood> ipv6 address is still there
<fiet> mmfood: Is it an idle session through a nat device?
<fiet> If the device doesn't see any traffic for a certain amount of time it clears th session
<mmfood> not really, I am activaly coding when it happens
<fiet> mmfood: Have you tried capturing your traffic when that happens?
#xubuntu 2018-04-08
<looping_> Hi people. I tried lubuntu-desktop on my xubuntu machine and then uninstalled quite violently with a purge option. Now the dedicated keyboard keys for volume and mute don't work anymore. I tried an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, thinking some shared packages could have been removed but no luck. Does someone have an idea?
#xubuntu 2019-04-01
<xubuntu03w> hi, i have question on lock screen, each time when i click 'lock screen', then the computer turns black on the screen. I want to know how to fix this problem..thanks!
<xubuntu03w> The computer will not be able to reply after the black screen, can only be restarted.
 * defender99zu3 bows to all the nice people.
<defender99zu3> I have a question about logging into Xubuntu without a monitor. Anyone around to give me a hand?
<xubuntu13w> hi does anyone know where ro get the xubuntu stickers? the site they link to doesnt have them
<xubuntu13w> i need one for mainly the windows key, and maybe powered by xubuntu. i found knockoffs, but i want the official design
<pleia2> hm, I wonder where we are still linking to them, maybe a blog post
<krytarik> I figured they might have just checked the one provider we do feature currently - and didn't find what they wanted which also isn't said that they have.
<xubuntu90i> join
<knome> you are already here.
<xubuntu90i> xubnutu is very good Operating System
<nailyk> Hi all. I have a weird issue on my xubuntu 16.04.05. (my gaming OS). While running some games (recently) like need for speed undercover (through wine) & super crate box (in steam),
<nailyk> it is like the up arrow is keept pressed.
<nailyk> (I never tested thoses games before).
<nailyk> I check almost all the hardware parts (even if other games play just fine) but have no clue what could be checked to solve this. Any advices please ?
<Spass> hello nailyk, do you have any controller plugged in when you play nfs? did you try to reconfigure keys in game options? which wine version are you using?
<nailyk> I was not able to get into any menus as the game is unusable. I did unplugged all my game controllers. Only keyboard, mouse remain on USB. I also ubplugged any bluetooth controllers just in case.
<nailyk> I do not think it is related to wine version as the steam game does the same. And, TBH I have no idea as I just run the game with right clic, run into wine :)
<Spass> you can try asking on channels for linux gamers, like #gamingonlinux and #steamlug
<nailyk> I will. But I was wondering how I can debug that. I tried showkeys but it mostly show only key press/release
<nailyk> Funny, I do not have any gamepad plugged, but running a jscal -c /dev/input/js0 solved the issue. I guess it somehow still use the calibration when I had plugged my gamepad.
<Spass> yeah, that seemed like a gamepad related issue, that's why I asked about it, great that you solved it
<clayton> is anyone actually online in this irc channel?
<Unit193> Yep.
#xubuntu 2019-04-02
<Kumool> what a thing to say and leave after 3 minutes
<johanhelmuth> Yeah, that was a bit odd
<xubuntu37w> Hi gang. When I right click say for example my terminal, the dropdown menu has a shadow which is about 20px greater than the geometery of the menu. i.e there is the encasing shadow, some transparent space, then the menu
<xubuntu37w> has anyone seen this before / know how to fix this?
<xubuntu37w> http://i.imgur.com/i38LLkl.png an image for reference
<diogenes_> xubuntu37w, not sure i've come across that issue but have a look at: settings > window manager tweaks > compositor
<xubuntu37w> Good idea. Do you know if changes to compositor settings take place immediately or do i need to log in and out?
<diogenes_> xubuntu37w, first try to disable the compositor altogether and see if there is any change, it should have the immediate effect
<xubuntu37w> (i had disabled the compositor before, attempting to fix screen tearing issue)
<xubuntu37w> come to think of it, I should probably be troubleshooting compton. Thanks for your help
<xubuntu86w> I'm sorry if I arrive directly with my problem, but I have an issue with xubuntu. I accidentally set the resolution wrong and now my screen doesn't get a video signal anymore. I can still go into terminal mode via control-F1 or into a low resolution version via recovery mode, which works if necessary. But I have to write something for school and that is very hard for me with the low resolution. I'd really appreciate quick help.
<xubuntu86w> Right now I'm in recovery mode. I only own this one computer.
<Spass> hello xubuntu86w, what's your Xubuntu version? what graphics card are you using? what driver are you using for it?
<xubuntu86w> In terminal mode, it says Ubuntu 18.10, but it's xubuntu, probably the same version. My graphics card is nVidia, some gForce 7xx (I can find out in detail if neccessary) and I am using the free driver (which I'd like to continue as I only use propietary software if really neccessary).
<xubuntu86w> Thank you
<xubuntu86w> Not GForce, it's an NVidia 720 GT
<xubuntu86w> I'm sorry...
<xubuntu86w> Not sure if that works, but could I attempt to use a shortcut to open a terminal and enter some command to reset the resolution. As far as I understood this subject, the graphical envireoment is not away, it's just invisible because my screen doesn't understand this low resolution.
<Spass> do you have something in the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file?
<xubuntu86w> Let me see
<xubuntu86w> cat xorg.conf didn't return anything. It appears empty
<Spass> where did you set the wrong resolution? somewhere in the GUI settings?
<xubuntu86w> Yes, it was a GUI.
<xubuntu86w> The program is called 'Anzeige', at least in the german language version. Anzeige roughly means Display
<xubuntu86w> I already attempted to use that tool in recovery mode but that wasn't possible
<Spass> so when you type this command "xfconf-query -c displays -lv" you can see that wrongly set resolution there, correct?
<Spass> something like "/Default/XXX/Resolution"
<xubuntu86w> "/Default/DVI-D-1/Resolution   320x180" YES! But currently I have 800X600 in recovery mode. But yes, I believe the wrong resolution was that one (But I'm not sure...)
<xubuntu86w> My screen is indeed connected using DVI-D
<Spass> ok, what resolution you want to have?
<Spass> what's the native resolution of your screen?
<xubuntu86w> 1920X1080
<xubuntu86w> (Full HD)
<Spass> not sure if it will work, but try this command "xfconf-query -c displays -p /Default/DVI-D-1/Resolution -s 1920x1080"
<Spass> and then check if something changed using "xfconf-query -c displays -p /Default/DVI-D-1/Resolution -v"
<xubuntu86w> Well nothing immediatly happend but this might just be the case because I'm in recovery mode. I'll reboot and report my progress. Thank you for help.
<xubuntu86w> Wrote this in reply to your first message, sorry.
<xubuntu86w> In reply of the second: Yes, its 1920x1080
<Spass> second command should show you the change
<Spass> ok, try to reboot :)
<xubuntu86w> Alright, see you later
<Spass> shutdown -r now
<xubuntu60w> Thank you SO MUCH!
<xubuntu60w> It worked
<Spass> great, glad I could help
<johanhelmuth> What is the most stable nvidia driver for Xubuntu 18.04 right now?
<johanhelmuth> It seems I'm having some slight issues with 418 at the moment.
<Spass> Xubuntu 18.04 officially has 390.116 as tested (it's in the official repos), it worked fine for me, but I've recently installed 418 from the PPA and it's fine for me too so far
<johanhelmuth> Yeah, everything worked fine with 418, until I tried using nvenc on OBS as the encoder. I'm fairly certain it's a driver issue, since I can convert video files using nvenc with ffmmpeg.
<johanhelmuth> Or, I shouldn't say driver issue. An OBS issue with the 418 driver, rather.
<__Myst__> j/close
<xubuntu47d> my screen is zoomed in and follows my mouse arround
<xubuntu47d> how do i revert it back to normal?
<gnrp> alt+mouse wheel
<gnrp> (scroll down)
<xubuntu47d> thank you
<mdadm_hurts> intalling xubuntu on previously existing software RAID. Any pointers?
#xubuntu 2019-04-03
<criptixo> hello
<criptixo> can anyone hear me
<Kumool> criptixo: no
<Kumool> i mean yes
<Kumool> i mean no
<criptixo> lol
<criptixo> I'm so bored
<Kumool> have you tried gaming?
<Kumool> you can also stop procrastinating and do something with your life
<Ortheas> hello there
<Ortheas> I'm new to Linux, and having issues with installing kernel modules, says the system isn't set up to build them
<well_laid_lawn> Ortheas:  the actual error is most helpful
<well_laid_lawn> you can try build-dep
<well_laid_lawn> !build-dep
<ubottu> build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<Ortheas> ok, that ran, says "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ortheas> thanks, I'll take a look at those
<well_laid_lawn> it's about setting up the package manager
<well_laid_lawn> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<well_laid_lawn> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Ortheas> Thank you all, I'm up and running
<well_laid_lawn> Ortheas:  well done
<xubuntu19w> Всем привет!
<xubuntu19w> Прошу помощи от сообщества. Необходимо настраивать динамически частоту процессора, как в gnome расширении CPU Power Manager
<gnrp> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu13w> Good day. It is necessary to adjust the frequency of the processor dynamically as in the addition to the gnome CPU Power Manager
<xubuntu13w> any ideas
<brainwash> xubuntu13w: gnome?
<brainwash> what is the problem (actual data)?
<xubuntu13w> well i use xubuntu gnome extension not supported
<xubuntu13w> I thought maybe someone knows an analog for
<xubuntu13w> xubuntu
<diogenes_> xubuntu13w, what do you need to achieve?
<xubuntu19w> i have downloaded xbuntu but how to install it
<xubuntu19w> what is the procedure
#xubuntu 2019-04-04
<GodricArji> Anybody know how to remove all these games from my system?
<GodricArji> is there like an overall package i can remove?
<krytarik> GodricArji: "sudo apt purge --auto-remove gnome-mines gnome-sudoku sgt-launcher"
<GodricArji> krytarik: thank you so much
<krytarik> Sure.
<GodricArji> i don't need all those games cluttering up my hdd
<xubuntu89i> What is this place?
<GodricArji> its the xubuntu irc help channel
<xubuntu89i> Thanks
<xubuntu89i> I think my Lenovo laptop may be compromised. Looking for some guidance. Found something called 'fortran' and another thing called 'kmemstick' ... clamscan seemed leary of both :/
<xubuntu89i> Entire system now behaving strangely and OS reinstalls failing
<GodricArji> i assume you already googled it?
<xubuntu89i> Yeah. Way down the rabbit hole.
<GodricArji> looks like fortran is a compiler
<xubuntu89i> yes
<xubuntu89i> I'm not quite savvy enough to know how to google from there :\
<GodricArji> well a quick google search shows that fortran is a compiler but for what im not sure. << not tech savvy with linux very well. As for kmemstick, i have no idea
<GodricArji> kmemstick looks like it either has something to do with usb's or suspending of your system
<xubuntu89i> any suggestions for gleening more info before i wipe this system (again)? ... there was a lot of rootkit noise in my google searches for kmemstick
<GodricArji> that's all i can find
<GodricArji> one sec
<GodricArji> xubuntu89i: all i can find is an error on an arch reddit for kmemstick and that fortran is a compiler that possibly is linked to GCC
<GodricArji> but that's all i can find
<xubuntu89i> eff. thanks anyway.
<GodricArji> if you wanna wait a bit im sure someone with more experience than me will come on and help ya out
<llllpppplll> hello everybody
<llllpppplll> I haved two displays
<llllpppplll> How can I use hot-key to move a application window from left display to right display ?
<well_laid_lawn> afaik unless you have different desktops on each display that's not doable - but I could be wrong
<well_laid_lawn> someone in #xfce might have a clue if no one here does llllpppplll
<llllpppplll> Binding  desktops on different displays ?
<llllpppplll> How to do it ?
<well_laid_lawn> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/different-workspaces-on-different-monitor-xfce-de/78185
<well_laid_lawn> the last post might help llllpppplll
<well_laid_lawn> seems you can't have different workspaces on different monitors with xfce yet going by my search skills
<llllpppplll> thank you
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<pmjdebruijn> hey folks
<pmjdebruijn> I just upgraded 18.04 to the latest HWE with linux-4.18
<pmjdebruijn> though now when I enable light-locker, both my displays go into power saving mode, and won't come out of it again, until if switch VTs (Ctrl+Alt+F1 and back)
<pmjdebruijn> this is on Intel HD Graphics 630, so nothing too bizarre
<pmjdebruijn> does this sound familiar to anyone
<knome> pmjdebruijn, potentially related, but not on 18.04, and switching VTs doesn't help, i need to restart lightdm
<knome> but this only happens very rarely, and there might be another reason why this happwns
<pmjdebruijn> I and a few collegues have this regularly
<pmjdebruijn> 18.04 without HWE was fine
<pmjdebruijn> so either the kernel or xorg is involved
<brainwash> pmjdebruijn: there is a launchpad report for that issue
<brainwash> pmjdebruijn: bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<rapidwave> I'm using Xubuntu, need to add Eclipse to the Programming menu under Gnome foot menu
<nikolam> What theme do you recommend for Xfce/Xubuntu , I actually need to have arrows in the scroll bars, I need it to sometimes scroll more precise
<gnrp> nikolam: What do you mean with arrows?
<gnrp> aah, I get it
<gnrp> is there no style which adds these arrows again?
<nikolam> gnrp, Looking for one...
<nikolam> manage to build form source xfce-theme-manager from PPA..
#xubuntu 2019-04-05
<Felipebros> hello guys
<mkonnov> Hey guys !
<mkonnov> I came here just to say fuck you, poor losers, I'm leaving out of that piece of non-working shit, going back to arch. One day I found it a really lightweight distro that saved my time during installation, but as releases come, the things stopping to work one by one. Wish all the 'devs' of that funny distro stay poor and eat the draff (which I guess you already do). Good luck !
<knome> how nice. indeed, i'm just about to go get another pile of mud for dinner.
<diogenes_> knome, with apples or mushrooms?
<knome> dirt.
<diogenes_> :) so no dessert
<knome> some dog excrement maybe if we're lucky
<diogenes_> lol ok ok i hope i forget about this conversation before i have my dinner
<knome> good luck and sorry :)
<rebab> I have hidden Artha (dictionary) by mistake. Now I can't see the app on the deskbar. How can I fix it?
#xubuntu 2019-04-06
<xubuntu52w> Num lk/scroll key turns on during boot up/restart, how do I disable,
<krytarik> xubuntu52w: Remove the 'numlockx' package.
<xubuntu52w> How do I do that?
<Unit193> Or change the default in /etc/default/numlockx, but scroll lock shouldn't.
<xubuntu52w> Somewhat newbie, how do I do that?
<krytarik> xubuntu52w: "sudo apt remove numlockx" or "sudo nano /etc/default/numlockx". respectively.
<diogenes_> Hey guys, what's your opinion about the fact that any person who's having physical access to your machine, can easily get root and do whatever he wants, if the machine doesn't have password protected grub? Some call it a feature some call it a bug.
<Andrio> If it's a concern, why don't you have a password?
<diogenes_> I can take care of that but a person who's not tech savvy won't be able to.
<Andrio> I'd hope they can enlist help from someone who is tech-savvy if there are security concerns.
<Andrio> Though even if you do password-protect grub, it can be bypassed by booting from some other source. If the computer isn't physically locked up, the BIOS can be reset.
<Andrio> (otherwise password protect that, too.)
<diogenes_> Yeah i guess.
<xubuntu33w> Hello, I have a bluetooth mouse. How can I can connect it ? thanks
<diogenes_> xubuntu33w, It should be plug-and-play.
<xubuntu33w> should be but it is not ! computer asks me to launch bluetooth manager or bluez but don't find
<diogenes_> install blueman bluedevil bluez
<xubuntu33w> voici la reponse que j'ai qd j'essaye d'installer : E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<xubuntu33w> c'est grave docteur ?
<diogenes_> reboot
<diogenes_> and try again
<xubuntu33w> OK I try
<xubuntu33w_> j'ai rebooté et installé bluedevil, bluez et maintenant ?
<xubuntu33w_> to diogenes_ : I have rebooted for my bluetooh mouse as advised nd now ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu33w_, open menu and type: bluetooth
<diogenes_> open bluetooth manager
<diogenes_> see if it detects your mouse
<erik__> Goodmorning, I have a question. I am in the proces of installing Xubuntu on a DELL computer which has an on board RAID. I set it up to use the raid with two clean ADATA SU800 sdd drives. Installing is no problem. But booting from the disks is a no-go. The screen stayes either black with a flashing or it says that there is no boot medium to boot from.
<erik__> When I check the drives, Linux seems to be properly installed.
<erik__> Has anyone got an idea where I should for a solution?
<erik__> By the way, I am installing Xubuntu 18.10
<xubuntu98w> I still cannot connect my bluetooth mouse to my computer. I opened blueth manager and then went to "settins" "Bluetooth management" but it does not work. Can somebody help me ?
<xubuntu98w> diogenes_, what you help me ? I am still fighting with my bluetooth mouse !
<xubuntu98w> it still does not work
<diogenes_> xubuntu98w, did you open bluetooth manager?
<xubuntu98w> yes I did but nothing happens after
<diogenes_> do you see your mouse listed in bt manager?
<xubuntu98w> do I have to go to he settings again and launch "bluetooth manager" ?
<diogenes_> yes
<xubuntu98w> I must choose "execute open bluetooth manager" ?
<diogenes_> no it is in menu > settings
<xubuntu98w> OK I do but nothing happens !
<xubuntu98w> do I have to reboot again ?
<diogenes_> first of all try to connect your phone via bluetooth and try to send a file from phone to pc and pc to phone
<xubuntu98w> OK I try
<xubuntu98w> maybe difficult with an iPhone ?
<xubuntu98w> the pb is that when I execute bt manager, there is no list showing some potential devices to be connected
<xubuntu98w> nothing really happens
<diogenes_> you need in bluetooth settings to set your device to: always visible
<xubuntu98w> which device : iPhone or computer ?
<diogenes_> both
<diogenes_> then scan for devices on phone and pc
<xubuntu98w> On iPhone : Ok, on computer : I don't see where it is.
<xubuntu98w> The iPhone does not see the computer
<diogenes_> http://i.imgur.com/MHrGzGK.png
<diogenes_> adapter > preferences
<xubuntu57w> it's me again with my bt mouse connexion pb
<xubuntu57w> when I execute bt manager, I have the message : "la connexion à Bluez a échoué"
<xubuntu57w> it seems that my computer is not visible !
<vp11> everytime that I login into my Xubuntu session I get a pop up of a `System error` and a button to `Report the problem`. what is that about? where can I see what the problem was?
<brainwash> vp11: is there a crash dump in /var/crash ?
<diogenes_> vp11, you can find the problem by clicking details on that dialogue.
<vp11> brainwash: yes, but only files from a few days ago but I think that's unrelated. I will move them elsewhere and reproduce it again to see if any new file appears.
<vp11> diogenes_: there isn't a button or link for "details"
<vp11> just cancel and "report the problem"
<brainwash> few days ago? I'd think that it is related
<vp11> yes you're probably right
<vp11> I've been having these strange freeze ups with amdgpu
<vp11> so I updated my kernel to 5.0.3 to see if a bugfix was in place
<brainwash> you can open the crash dump and look for the process name
<vp11> it wasn't, so I reverted to the LTS kernel and now I'm getting this pop up
<brainwash> well, the file name should already give you a hint
<TJ-> How to discover which key is mapped to "Super" (18.04) ?
#xubuntu 2019-04-07
<friendlyGoat> hello, you all know how when youre logging in how the login screen has youre wallpaper in the background? i was wondering if there was a way i could set the picture in the background on the login screen to a different picture than my actual desktop to spy things up a bit
<friendlyGoat> is that doable?
<friendlyGoat> also if you respond please mention me so i can see, im rather easy to distract when a chats not very actuve
<friendlyGoat> hello
<swizzy> Good evening everybody, I am new to Xubuntu and just installed 18.04 LTS yesterday night. So far it has been a very lovely experience and I'm happy with it. However I seem to have run into an issue with getting the Cairo-Dock to run on startup. Now the program itself has an option to run it on startup, that seems to do nothing for me.
<swizzy> I've found that you can also add programs manually to your startup, however it is asking me for a command which I lack. I tried putting just cairo-dock (as putting that into terminal does open it) but that doesn't seem to be working either!
<diogenes_> swizzy, copy this command to terminal and hit enter
<diogenes_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nx46yfvxjT/
<diogenes_> tel me when done
<swizzy> I was away from my laptop for a moment. I did it now @diogenes_
<diogenes_> swizzy, ok now run this one: cat ~/.config/autostart/cairo.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link in the terminal, share it here
<swizzy> https://termbin.com/c2v6
<diogenes_> ok now run: chmod +x  ~/.config/autostart/cairo.desktop
<swizzy> I did but got no response at all from the terminal?
<diogenes_> yes that's fine
<diogenes_> when you get no output it means that the command went fine with no errors
<swizzy> Well that's good news then :sweat_smile:
<diogenes_> ok now run: thunar ~/.config/autostart/
<diogenes_> it will open the file manager in that folder
<diogenes_> and btw is cairo running at the moment?
<swizzy> Yes it is
<swizzy> The File Manager opened and there's two files there. blueman and cairo
<diogenes_> kill it and double click on cairo from that folder and see if it's starting
<swizzy> Yes it does
<diogenes_> ok then now a re-log or reboot and it should work
<swizzy> Will do! Be right back
<swizzy> Great that seems to have worked.
<diogenes_> good :)
<swizzy> Thank you for your help
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<swizzy> Though there is another issue I am having with Cairo Dock where it doesn't seem to like the Hexchat applet very much. I add it like I do with any other applet (create desktop shortcut and then pull that to the dock) but when I quit the dock and start it again the hexchat applet is gone.
<swizzy> For the time its open it works just fine though
<swizzy> And I do not have that issue with any other shortcut so far.
<diogenes_> swizzy, it's been ages ago since i last time used cairo but as far as i remember, you can right click on the dock and click on add a new itel )or shurtcut or something)
<swizzy> What I did now is add a custom-launcher to it that just runs "hexchat". That doesn't disappear.
<swizzy> And seems to work, just lacks the proper icon for now >.<
<diogenes_> right click on thta launcher and there should be edit and there you can add any icon you want
<diogenes_> that*
<swizzy> Do you know where the programs are usually installed to? Because its asking me for a path.
<diogenes_> you can just download any picture.png from internet, place it in a folder you want to and just provide that path: e.g /home/username/Documents/my_icons/picture.png
<swizzy> But shouldn't there be a fitting picture for desktop icons in the hexchat folder?
<diogenes_> swizzy, you can give it this path: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/hexchat.png
<diogenes_> there is the folder that keeps all the icons for programs
<diogenes_>  /usr/share/icons
<swizzy> Had to get something out of the oven real quick, will try that now
<diogenes_> XD
<swizzy> Earlier I had a problem with Xubuntu 18.04 LTS. My Laptop turned the screen off due to inactivity - but when I came back to it, it didn't turn it back on and got stuck in energy saving mode.
<swizzy> I turned off the feature for now.
<xubuntu99w> hi
<xubuntu99w> Please help me.
<xubuntu99w> Hello.
<xubuntu99w> Hello
<Spass> hello xubuntu99w, you have to be more patient and first of all - describe your issue to us
<xubuntu99w> Alright, i'm going to write.
<xubuntu99w> Yesterday, I downloaded Xubuntu, it's the first i use Linux, so i had no previous knowledge about this system, when i downloaded it and installed,  the setup process required a partition to install the root or boot files, (i came from windows10) so i had C: where my Windows is installed and D: where i keep some of my files, and i found that there was a small partition of 8go, i created it long time ago and forgot about it, so i
<xubuntu99w> was fine til today when it asked me clear some memory, then i realised that the 8go were full, so i opened a software called Gparted and tried to increase the Partition, but i couldn't because there were no free space available, so i was messing up with the other partition of C: and D: but the option to change were unavailable, so i rebooted my computer and went to my windows 10 and reduced the capacity of D: by 10 go, then i w
<xubuntu99w> increase the size of the 8 go partition, but i couldn't so i started to mess a bit with the settings then i noticed that i had deleted the data that was stored on D:, I panicked, and saw lot of tutorials online to get the lost data back, but i couldn't find a find to recover them, i tried to restart the computer and go back to windows, and this were things got real messed up, i couldn't boot the windows i had errors like "error
<xubuntu99w> partition type to 0x83, invalid signature.... i rebooted to linux and downloaded a software called Boot-repair, but it did not work, now when i boot my pc, i don't have the choice to choose between Win10 or linux , it goes directly to linux,,, When i use Gparted , i notice that i have the C: and windows written next to it and the data is not lost, but it can't boot to it.
<xubuntu99w> That's it, please help, i have important files on my computer
<Spass> can you access your Windows partitions from Xubuntu? from the file manager
<xubuntu99w> Yes, i can see on my desktop a shortcut to windows, and when i enter, i find all the files
<xubuntu99w> users, programe files, folders ect... everything is there
<Spass> so it's probably a good idea to copy those important files on some external hard disk or USB drive
<xubuntu99w> I don't have acess to any of these devices.
<xubuntu99w> so my problems now are 2, the first one is that i lost access to my windows 10, and the second is that i accidentely deleted my D: partition, i want to get it back
<xubuntu99w> well it's there, but it's empty.
<Spass> sorry, but I don't have any experience with the data recovery software, so you should wait for someone else to help you with that, and maybe try looking on the internet in the meantime
<xubuntu99w> and what about the windows 10 boot
<xubuntu99w> can u help me there please?
<Spass> try #ubuntu
<Spass> more people there that could help you quicker or give you some hints at least
<Spass> it's not a Xubuntu specific issue and it seems like there's no one here at the moment, that can help you with your problem
<xubuntu99w> Thanks, i just posted my issue.
<xubuntu99w> do you know other places where i can find good help?
<Spass> askubuntu.com for example, but if you want some quick advice try on #ubuntu
<xubuntu99w> i tried ubuntu, but people are helping each other, but ignoring mine
<Spass> well, your issue is not super easy to resolve unfortunately, you can also try creating a new post with a description of your problem here - https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/
<xubuntu99w> Do you know how to expend a partition size? my linux partition is only 8go.
<xubuntu99w> i'm currently using  TestDisk, i'm able to recover my D: data but i can only copy the data to my linux Partition which is small and full.
<xubuntu99w> i need to increase it and copy, this way i will recover my data and solve the second problem.
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2020-03-30
<JMan_Canadian_Pa> having trouble installing Chromium on my laptop that has XUBUNTU 18.04
<jphilips> All those interested to help improve the stability of next month's Xubuntu 20.04, please read this - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<DarkTrick> When I doubleclick a file to open a it inside a program, how is the application call executed?
<DarkTrick> Is the same launcher file used as for the menu entry in whiskers menu?
<jphilips> DarkTrick: application call would be something like 'appname filename'
<DarkTrick> so it's not related to the launcher settings for the menu.
<jphilips> i presume it will use the launcher menu execution command
<jphilips> if the file open is pointing at the launcher
<DarkTrick> Hm... testing it with vlc shows, that opening it through a file calls whats defined in the menu...
<DarkTrick> "if the file open is pointing at the launcher" I don't understand this.
<DarkTrick> Background: I'm trying to figure out, if the behaviour I experience is normal or strange
<Hamilton1> Can Engrampa Archiver extract/archive RAR?
<lightero1l> Hamilton1: yes, but you need to install the unrar package.
<Hamilton1> lightero1l, nice so it automatically calls it?
<lightero1l> Hamilton1: yes.
<lightero1l> keep in mind that unrar is located in the multiverse repository, which you might need to enable first if you haven't done so before.
<Hamilton1> lightero1l, yeah now it opened the rar file. Thank.
<Hamilton1> Does it have WinRAR features like repair archive?
<Hamilton1> Does Xubuntu have a "suckless" attitude in its default app selection? Like I remember Ubuntu's Archiver but Xubuntu's Engrampa seem to be better. The same for Riseretto image viewer vs Gnome's solution or thunar vs gnome's
<jphilips> DarkTrick: many files will open based on their association with a launcher, but a user can set any random application to open it, which isnt associated with a launcher
<DarkTrick> I guess MIME type config connects a mime type (i.e. file) with the corresponding launcher. Where is this config stored?
<DarkTrick>  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list seems to be system wide
<DarkTrick> ah!
<DarkTrick> ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list ...sometimes it's that easy!
<DarkTrick> Thank you jphilips!
<jphilips> your welcome DarkTrick
<jphilips> there is a mime type editor app as well
<xubuntu58i> good evening, i'm a news rookie user, from germany and i check your irc channel. O/
<diogenes_> !welcome
<ubottu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<dmdf> hey guys what's the correct way to set system-wide proxy settings for xubuntu 18.04 ?
<diogenes_> dmdf, nm-connection-editor > double click on a network > proxy
<xubuntu58i> ok thanks, my install session is done, i go off, maybee i come back and ask or help other people :)  bye o/
<dmdf> diogenes_: it requires a PAC script ?
<dmdf> i was just needing it to be localhost:8080 for all traffic
<dmdf> regardless of which network it's connected to
<diogenes_> dmdf, for a more accurate answer you might want to ask in #networking.
<malekmaroc7> Hello! I wanted to ask how can I create a Hotspot? Xubuntu says that my WiFi chip doesn't support that although that isn't true.
<malekmaroc7> Is that driver-related?
<diogenes_> malekmaroc7, if proprietary broadcom then yes, driver, however you can create ad-hoc or cable share.
<malekmaroc7> I use a TP Link WiFi module
<malekmaroc7> I guess I can't use broadcom right?
<diogenes_> You can use broadcom but with free driver.
<malekmaroc7> I see, then I'm able to create hotspot right?
<diogenes_> yes
<malekmaroc7> Okay. I will try that out, thank you!
<malekmaroc7> I have another question
<malekmaroc7> For example, when I want to install Xubuntu on my Laptop where Windows 10 is already installed, why it doesn't detect Windows 10?
<diogenes_> What do you mean? It detects other OSes only after the installation at grub-update stage and grub is the last package that's installed.
<malekmaroc7> I mean if I select the installation path (or partition) it says “No other OS detected...” (~)
<malekmaroc7> Although Windows 10 is previously installed
<diogenes_> If win is installed in UEFI then you need to create a fat32 /boot/efi partition.
<malekmaroc7> I have a 32 GB partition (:D)
<malekmaroc7> available
<malekmaroc7> “(diogenes_) If win is installed in UEFI then you need to create a fat32 /boot/efi partition.”
<malekmaroc7> Through the xubuntu installer?
<diogenes_> malekmaroc7, yes.
<malekmaroc7> I see. After the successful installation of xubuntu there, I get an option what OS to boot during the start up of the PC right?
<diogenes_> malekmaroc7, yes
<malekmaroc7> Got it
<malekmaroc7> Thank you very much for the help!
<diogenes_> you're welcome
#xubuntu 2020-03-31
<lafayette> z#kyrie   Hi!
<dmdf> hey guys
<dmdf> does anyone know how come e2guardian is not started at boot by default on 18.04 ?
<dmdf> i used the package from the default repo
<jphilips> if it doesnt, just add it to the 'session and startup'
<Unit193> jphilips: It's a daemon.
<jphilips> Unit193: oh okay :D
<jphilips> i see a number of daemons run from 'session and startup'
<Unit193> ..Not that type, it's a filtering proxy.
<jphilips> oh okay
<jphilips> If there are any italian speaking individuals in the group, can you please assist in translating the documentation - https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/it
<nine_pt> I am trying to use a yubikey and problems registering on the ssh agent. Only found this page ( https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/Yubikey-SSH search for xubuntu) with a section about xfce but still not work
<nine_pt> Using xubuntu 19.10
<sahil23> Hello, Can i run xubuntu latest version on my 10 year old laptop with amd sempron processor and 2 gb ddr3 ram?
<gnrp> sahil23: Should work, but you have to try it out.
<gnrp> People's perception of acceptable speed varies quite a bit
<sahil23> Which one should i download 32 bit or 64 bit? Windows 7 64 bit was running fine before.
<xu-irc98w> Stupid question
<xu-irc98w> How do I undecorate firefox?
<xu-irc98w> I'd prefer CSD
<xu-irc98w> I want less titlebar, not more
<xu-irc98w> right clicking the title doesn't show me the undecorate button. So that's disapointing :|
<xu-irc98w> other than that, xubuntu is going pretty ok
<xu-irc98w> not spectacular, but not awful
<xu-irc98w> way better than Gnome / LXDE
<xu-irc98w> I'm trying to escape Windows as much as possible but my success so far on my laptop has been limited
<xu-irc98w> my desktop and server are fine
<xu-irc98w> It's just bad power management killing me
<xu-irc98w> well that and no "comfy" desktop enviroment
<xu-irc98w> kinda tempted to strip it back to a WM only.
<xu-irc98w> and build up from there
<xu-irc98w> Like one of my next projects will probably be a better network manager interface
<xu-irc98w> because I find most of them overly clunky
<kgb> you can customize literally firefox-everything (almost)
<miu5> hi guys, anyone know of an easy way to launch an app on a specific monitor display?  Ive used xrandr to identify the displays. But how do you send an application to it?  need to do this in bash
#xubuntu 2020-04-01
<n-iCe> hi how can i know my xubuntu version?
<sm0rux> n-iCe: lsb_release -a
<n-iCe> is 18.0.4 the lastest?
<sm0rux> n-iCe: 18.04.4 is the latest available LTS version, yes.
<n-iCe> and how can i create a bootable usb here in an old xubuntu version
<n-iCe> to upgrade
<n-iCe> I downloaded the .iso
<n-iCe> sudo dd bs=4M if=/home/sana/Downloads/ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1 status=progress oflag=sync
<n-iCe> is this gonna work?
<diogenes_> of=/dev/sdb not of=/dev/sdb1
<diogenes_> n-iCe, i'd suggest: sudo cp /home/sana/Downloads/ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso /dev/sdb
<n-iCe> diogenes_: i did sudo dd if=xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<n-iCe> is it ok?
<n-iCe> finiashed
<n-iCe> gonna reboot 1647968256 bytes (1.6 GB, 1.5 GiB) copied, 382.934 s, 4.3 MB/s
<diogenes_> n-iCe, if that's ok or not you gonna find out when you'll try and boot.
<z3v> Hey, I'm having issues with the lock screen. Its comes to a blank screen with unlocked, there is nothing but the cursor. CTRL+ALT+F1 does get me to the terminal, but how do I fix it?
<JimiMM0JTX> hey yall. i'm currently installing 20.04 daily
<Unit193> Nice!  Don't forget to report the test on the tracker.  You plan on using, or just testing?
<JimiMM0JTX> i've been getting "system error" windows popping up on 18.04 for a few days, so I'm just gonna use 20.04 :)  I'm just using to access work computers and so some light data processing locally with perl
<JimiMM0JTX> I have Lunarlinux on another partition if it al goes pair shaped, and two laptops to fall back on.
<JimiMM0JTX> pear
<JimiMM0JTX> how do I report the test on the tracker
<JimiMM0JTX> ?
<Unit193> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds/209973/testcases if you have a launchpad.net account.
<JimiMM0JTX> wow... can't believe I remembered my password first time!
<Unit193> Awesome, thanks for testing and reporting.  FWIW, I've been using 20.04 for a little while now and not run into any major issues.
<JimiMM0JTX> so I just check the case I did and hit "Passed with no bugs" if I see no bugs?
<Unit193> Pretty much.
<JimiMM0JTX> can I just say, I love that I can use IRC and email etc in the browser while installing!
<JimiMM0JTX> is the install log saved somewhere?
<JimiMM0JTX> I assume seccomp sandbox violation is harmless?
<Unit193> After installation, there will be logs that remain in /var/log/installer/
<JimiMM0JTX> Installation is complete... see you on the other side!
<JimiMM0JTX> Hi.  I'm now chatting to you from weechat within my fresh installation of Xubuntu20.04daily (downloaded a few days ago) on my SBC
<agenthex> quick question about xubuntu and nvidia drivers:  i'm trying to install a package that will get me an OpenCL interface to some Tesla K20Xm cards I have.  the nvidia-430 package causes lightdm to loop and fail and loop more.  is there a better way to install nvidia drivers than the Additional Drivers panel?
<agenthex> is there a nouveau package that will expose the GPU as an OpenCL device?  it is a few generations behind the current, so maybe there's a way to do this?
<diogenes_> agenthex, /j #nouveau
<malekmaroc7> Hello again! I tried the driver install but the hotspot still does not work
<malekmaroc7> I get Connection Failure Error 2
<malekmaroc7> diogenes_
<diogenes_> malekmaroc7, how you enable hotspot?
<malekmaroc7> trough nm-connection-editor
<diogenes_> then the drive has no AP support, try the ad-hoc instead of hotspot.
<diogenes_> driver*
<agenthex> update: i did not find nouveau support, but I was able to confirm that the xfce/lightdm fail loop can be aborted via ssh.  on the terminal, i can run clinfo and retrieve valid CL devices, so the driver is actually installed and working.  it just causes xfce/lightdm to repeatedly try to use the K20Xm as a video device, and it has no video output.  is there a way to blacklist a device or force the default onboard video to be the primary o
<agenthex> utput, or should i just uninstall xfce (or reimage without a GUI)?
<malekmaroc7> sorry diogenes_ Can you write again what you said? I needed to restart my PC
<malekmaroc7> I used the "nm-connection-editor" command to set up a wifi connection for the hotspot btw
<StevenJayCohen> will 20.04 Xubuntu default to Wayland or X?
<diogenes_> StevenJayCohen, xfce doesn't support wayland.
<StevenJayCohen> Odd, I saw some bits about parts of XFCE now supporting Wayland, and I assumed that it was complete. So, will XUbuntu be the last of the X-default Ubuntu Flavours?
<diogenes_> as long as xfce won't be supporting it.
<StevenJayCohen> Found it "Catfish 1.4.12 adds support for running on Wayland." https://blog.xfce.org/
<StevenJayCohen> That's what confused me
<StevenJayCohen> I just found a note on Debian's site that explained it. So, with the slow cycle on XFCE, it should be X for a while. Cool! Question answered.
<StevenJayCohen> https://www.reddit.com/r/xfce/comments/4aeqda/xfce_wayland_support/
<diogenes_> as far as i know, wayland is not even on a todo list for xfce team so not even on the horizon.
<SLeePy1234> hey everyone, I read in a newsletter you were looking for someone to help out with Italian localization, is that still the case? I know someone who would be interested in contributing
<gnrp> SLeePy1234: Yeah, still the case, see https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/master/+lang/it
<VideoValkbits> ok
<VideoValkbits> first time on IRC
<VideoValkbits> but
<VideoValkbits> my xubuntu won't connect to the internet
<VideoValkbits> like
<VideoValkbits> the driver is *there*
<VideoValkbits> it just won't read it
<VideoValkbits> anyone there?
<VideoValkbits> ok
#xubuntu 2020-04-02
<kryten> Bit more patience, bit less new lines.
<VideoValkbits> sorry lol
<kryten> But also, any more details than that.
<VideoValkbits> um
<Unit193> Wireless or wired?  What chipset if wifi?
<VideoValkbits> wireless, it's a realtek
<VideoValkbits> uh
<VideoValkbits> RTL8723DE
<VideoValkbits> my chipset is unsupported
<Unit193> So I presume firmware-realtek is installed?  What's the output of `rfkill`?
<VideoValkbits> uhm
<VideoValkbits> i'm gonna have to get back to you with that
<VideoValkbits> i'll reboot into xubuntu, brb
<VideoValkbits> well
<VideoValkbits> i'm gonna have to reinstall xubuntu
<Unit193> Oh?  If you re-install at this point, it might make more sense to install 19.04 so you can jump to 20.04 LTS once it's released, less of a jump than the last LTS to this LTS.
<VideoValkbits> yeah
<VideoValkbits> i'm installing 19.04
<VideoValkbits> done
<VideoValkbits> also, I figured it out
<Unit193> Oh?  What was up?
<VideoValkbits> appearently i installed the driver wrong
<VideoValkbits> it was a .bin
<VideoValkbits> i looked up a guide and it worked so
<VideoValkbits> thank y'all so much
<Unit193> Glad you got it working.
<geof270_> need help with shared folders xubuntu 18.04 host to VB(5.32.4) running LinuxMint 19.02 as guest
<jphilips> The #UbuntuTestingWeek has begun today, so all those interested to help improve the stability of next month's Xubuntu 20.04, please read this - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<liamb> hello, been experiencing issue with 20.04 xubuntu, breaking DVD playback, checked forum, follow dpkg-reconfigure instructions and still fails anyone have any pointers or previous experience of this?
<diogenes_> liamb, as it's still in test, you're encouraged to report the bug.
<diogenes_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<liamb> diogenes_ before I raise a bug, is this something that is known in 18.10? I know for licencing the dvd features is disabled by default. I worked when running Ubuntu 20.04, I then installed Xubuntu ontop, then DVD playback broke. If its not known in other versions i'll follow the bug route
<stradomus> Hey, so I'm doing an install on a virtual machine to test this distribution out. How can I install the latest nvidia drivers ?
<diogenes_> nvidia drivers in a vm?
<ihavequestion> Hi. I noticed that there is an OpenRA snap in the snap store. How safe is it to install? I know snaps are supposed to be safe, but I want to be careful.
<ihavequestion> (By snap store I mean "software", don't know why I wrote it that way)
<xu-help61w> Hello, is anyone there?
<newbie> Hi, I just installed chaletos on a former win7 machine. After searching for updates and letting Software Update install them, it tells me "However, Ubuntu 18.04 is now available (you have 16.04)
<newbie> When I hit the Upgrade button, nothing happens. I've tried it a few times now and can't figure out how upgrading the OS is supposed to work.
<xu-irc15w> Hi guys. I'd like to rebind a few keyboard keys to my right-click and scroll-click, but I'm struggling to get it done. I did it in xbindkeys, but it has.... issues.
<xu-irc15w> For example. Right-click will not trigger if I'm holding down left click.
<xu-irc15w> And the same for scroll click.
<xu-irc15w> Normally I'd fix it by using AutoHotKey, but it isn't available for Linux :/
<Unit193> I might wonder if autokey or xcape could be your solution.
<xu-irc15w> I've looked into autokey, but it's so complex.
<xu-irc15w> I'll check xcape tho.
<xu-irc15w> Thanks for the intel! :D
<Unit193> Hope it helps.
#xubuntu 2020-04-03
<jarnos> Which encoder I can use for aac codec in ffmpeg?
<jarnos> Oh, it is aac, I just had some other problem with the command line.
<jphilips> The #UbuntuTestingWeek has begun today, so all those interested to help improve the stability of next month's Xubuntu 20.04, please read this - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<xu-help10w> Hi I am using xubuntu 18.04 and am trying to reinstall an Epson XP 352 printer. For some reason xubuntu lost the original installation when I moved a few days ago. The original istallation was using driver version 2.2 according to test page and everything worked including ink levels. Now every time I try to reinstall using the latest Epson drivers
<xu-help10w> it installs Driver version 1.1 which does not show ink levels > i have tried unib=nstalling and reinstalling but every time I reinstall I inly nget version 1.1 driver.When using the printer utility it says cannot find driver in software and just installs driver 1.1 Any ideas to rectify this Rob
<xu-help49w> Hi there guys! I've been asking around for an issue I've been having with no fixes in sight, and maybe someone could help me.
<xu-help49w> You see, I've been using xbindkeys to rebind my scroll click and right click to the K and L keys for a game, as it doesn't recognize those mouse buttons.
<xu-help49w> The problem is that neither scroll click nor right-click will work while I'm holding down left-click.
<xu-help49w> And I have no idea on how to fix it.
<xu-help48w> Buongiorno. Ho installato Xubuntu 18.04 su un notebook 32 bit.
<xu-help48w> utente esperto di linux)?
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xu-help49w> Repost;
<xu-help49w>  I've been using xbindkeys to rebind my scroll click and right click to the K and L keys for a game, as it doesn't recognize those mouse buttons.The problem is that neither scroll click nor right-click will work while I'm holding down left-click.And I have no idea on how to fix it.
<Hamilton> I installed Xubuntu 18.04. Selected a wallpaper. Then installed i3wm. switched to i3 session. wallpaper is there. Which process is controlling the setting of wallpaper?
<diogenes_> Hamilton, xfdesktop4
<Hamilton> diogenes_, I don't see a xfdesktop or any other xfce process in taskmanager, except xconfd...How is it that my choice of wallpaper has sticked in i3wm session?
<Hamilton> And how does xfce shuffle the background? Does it use systemd-timer?
<diogenes_> ps aux | grep xfd
<Hamilton> username    22347  0.0  0.0  23556  1028 pts/0    S+   22:00   0:00 grep --color=auto xf
<diogenes_> hmm
<Hamilton> diogenes_, maybe the login manager has it?
<diogenes_> i don't think so, look in settings editor and dconf editor.
<Hamilton> Actually I want it to stick in i3 :D...Preferably I want to be able to use Xfce's wallpaper setter but I don't think its possible
#xubuntu 2020-04-04
<Robpeteuk>     Hi I am using xubuntu 18.04 and am trying to reinstall an Epson XP 352 printer. For some reason xubuntu lost the original installation when I moved a few days ago. The original installation was using printer driver version 2.2 according to test page and everything worked including ink levels. Now every time I try to reinstall using the latest
<Robpeteuk> Epson drivers it installs Driver version 1.1 which does not show ink levels. i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling but every time I reinstall I get version 1.1 driver.When using the printer utility to add printer it says cannot find driver in software despite having installed it , then installs driver 1.1 Any ideas to rectify this Rob
<mati> Hi, I'm trying to create a shortcut for switching between workspaces but I can't set the shortcut as menu+1: the window manager settings save it as "1". Is there any way to create a shortcut with the menu?
<xu-help65w> Hello xubuntu folk. Anyone around? I'm installing xubuntu desktop on Ubuntu 18.04 and seek advice on lightdm.
<xu-help65w> That is, whether one can expect, that of one selects lightdm over gdm when prompted during install of xubuntu-desktop, whether it then self-configures, or whether there is any configuration that I must do manually, which would inevitably be configuration of a short I am not qualified to do?
<Ubuntu_User420> whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<Ubuntu_User420> is there anyone there?
<SDD> HI
<lisbeths> Oh my word I am so excited for 20.04
<lisbeths> I have been on LTS FOR SO LONG
<gnrp> lisbeths: two years? ;)
<lisbeths> yeah but I kept formatting
<lisbeths> about a year ago I got rid of my distro hopping itch
<lisbeths> and this particular install I've had a few weeks which is a long time for me
<lisbeths> I am gonna try to ride this next one for five years
<lisbeths> go full dev ops
<gnrp> lol
 * gnrp is on 20.04 for some time already after having some trouble
<lisbeths> I started using linux right before ubuntu vanilla switch from gnome 2 to 3
<lisbeths> Boy what a hell of a ride.
<lisbeths> When mainline ubuntu realizes how customizable xfce is and switches to xubuntu there will be 1000 years of peace and prosperty in the ubuntu ecosystem.
<lisbeths> The real problem with xfce is they need to switch the window manager to something with less screen tearing issues.
<lisbeths> The gui itself is fine.
<lisbeths> I play at like 20 fps so my eyes are not fast enough to notice the tearing but lots of autists with more neurons than me it really freaks them out.
<lisbeths> Another thing that sucks about this version, and hopefully they fixed it, is that to open xfce4-whiskermenu-popup should be bound to superkey
<lisbeths> I can bind it myself but it's a pain.
<lisbeths> Another good idea: xfce4-terminal should have a "new tab button" like the browser. Alot of newer terminals have this and it means a new user doesn't have to go learn tmux. In addition xfce4-terminal can be made to work like guake so that it's a dropdown terminal open by default. Having these two features would make the os really nice.
<lisbeths> Other than that though it's just smooth sailing and almost immaculate polishing everywhere I look in the os. Nothing else I try feels as good as this distro. If I were going to recommend something to a corporation or a military it would be this or whatever redhat can offer that is as close to this as possible.
<gnrp> lisbeths: screen tearing?
<gnrp> the xfce4-terminal proposal should go to the xfce team
<lisbeths> Yeah I am too lazy to do that.
<lisbeths> Normally when I talk to engineers they just give me back blank stares and ask me where my college degree is.
<lisbeths> I don't really respect most software teams.
<gnrp> I never read anybody in the internet asking for a degree ;)
<lisbeths> I have had some very nasty experiences in irc.
<lightero1l> rotfl
<lightero1l> it's moments like these that make it worthwhile to hang out here
<gnrp> ^^
#xubuntu 2020-04-05
<Popo> Hi! Can someone give me a hand with a clean install?
<Unit193> Don't know, what's the problem?
<Popo> I'm seem stuck getting this message: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP
<Popo> With gui install, it's been at "detecting file systems" for 15-ish minutes
<xu-help49w> hi
<xu-help49w> my password locks me out i dont nop it
<xu-help49w> i dont no my password for softwere what do i do
<hansh> did `apt update;apt full-upgrade; reboot;` today
<hansh> in a VMWare VM
<hansh> when it booted up again, the screen could no longer resize, and the mouse pointer from the host doesn't align with the mouse pointer in the VM
<hansh> any idea how to fix it?
<hansh> Xubuntu 18.04
<hansh> well.. whatever the problem was, seems it just magically fixed itself on reboot #3 (after 2 reboots of it being borked)
<hansh> (on last reboot i ran `sudo shutdown now` instead of telling it to shutdown via the xubuntu shutdown button, maybe that fixed something, idk)
<xu-help19w> I have installed ubuntu 20.04 + xubuntu on raspberry pi4, but xwindows when inactive for a while stop responding any command, only wiht ctrl+alt+f2 I can get a terminal and restart lightdm.
<xu-help59w> how do you find the release for a processor you dont know the specs?
<Gunstick> Hi. Upgrading 18.04 to 19.10, got error in initramfs-tools "lz4: symbol lookup error: lz4: undefined symbol: LZ4F_createCDict"
<Gunstick> "E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 lz4 -9 -l 127"
<Gunstick> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ncj4W39yvC/
<Gunstick> seems to be a new thing, one of the 3 google results, with no answer https://mlog.club/article/5168525
<Unit193> 18.04 to 19.10?  That's...not really an upgrade path. :3
<Gunstick> it got proposed by ubuntu update. so I took it. and I did the same on another xubuntu and that one worked without issues
<Gunstick> but tha'ts not the question. question is how do I debug this. i.e. where is cpio used in update-initramfs so I can trace it and get why it's using lz4 instead of i.e. plain gzip
<Unit193> Compression is configured in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<Gunstick> yeah. "COMPRESS=lz4", making that into a gzip
<Gunstick> it works
<Gunstick> question is where does this lz4 come from. Note: I do some AtariST retrocomputing on this machine, which uses a specific lz4. Maybe it was detected and the installer assumed that it's my preferred packer?
<Gunstick> thanks for the help.
<Gunstick> can I document this somewhere so in case others stumble on the issue?
<Unit193> Not sure where one would be documenting it.
